# [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (N/E) - Sockel 1155/2011



## XE85 (10. Juli 2010)

*allgemeines zum Sandy Bridge:*

- 3 neue Sockel: 1155, 1356, 2011 
- neue Befehlssätze, aus SSE wird AVX
- einige neue Features - Details weiter unten
- Erscheinungstermin: ab Q4-2010
- laut aktuellen gerüchten ein um bis 30% höhere IPC - also bei gleichem Takt eine 30% höhere Leistung als die aktuelle Nehalem/Westmer Generation
- verbesserter Turbo - auch GPU wird höher getaktet* 


technische Beschreibung der Sandy Bridge CPUs am IDF


zu den einzelnen Sockeln:*
*

Sockel 1155(H2):*
*ersetzt den Sockel 1156*

Technische Daten der Sockel 1155 CPUs: - genaue Daten der einzelnen CPUs sind weiter unten zu finden

- Kernzahl: 2 oder 4
- in den CPU Kern integrierte GPU 
- HT mit einem virtuellen Kern pro physikalischem Kern
- L1 Cache: 64kB/Kern
- L2 Cache: 256kB/Kern
- L3 Cache: bis zu 8MB - shared
- die BCLR beträgt 100MHz
- Taktraten-CPU: 2,8 - 3,4GHz - ohne Turbo
- Taktraten-GPU: 1 - 1,4GHz - ohne Turbo
- anbindung zum Chipsatz: DMI2.0 oder PCIe2.0 4x
- Maximale TDP: 95Watt
- PCIe 2.0 direkt an den Prozssor - 16 Lanes mit 2 Controllern 
- Speicher: Dual Channel bis DDR3-2666


*Ein Schema des Sockel 1155:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Sockel 1155 CPUs:*

*i7: *


Spoiler




*Daten(alle gleich):*
Kerne: 4
HT: ja
L1: 64kB/Kern
L2: 256kB/Kern
L3: 8MB
iGPU: ja
Sockel: 1155
* 
i7-2600k:
*Takt: 3,4GHz
Turbo: 3,8GHz
Multi: offen
TDP: 95W
GPU: HD3000
Preisvergleich

* i7-2600:
*Takt: 3,4GHz
Turbo: 3,8GHz
Multi: gelocked
TDP: 95W
GPU: HD2000
Preisvergleich
 
* i7-2600S:
*Takt: 2,8GHz
Turbo: 3,8GHz
Multi: gelocked
TDP: 65W
GPU: HD2000
Preisvergleich*
*


*i5:*


Spoiler



*Daten(alle gleich):*
L1: 64kB/Kern
L2: 256kB/Kern
iGPU: ja
Sockel: 1155

* i5-2500K:
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 3,3GHz
Turbo: 3,7GHz
TDP: 95W
 iGPU: HD3000
Multi: offen
Preisvergleich*

i5-2500
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 3,3GHz
Turbo: 3,7GHz
TDP: 95W
iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich
 
* i5-2500S
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 2,7GHz
Turbo: 3,7GHz
TDP: 65W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich
 
* i5-2500T
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 2,3GHz
Turbo: 3,3GHz
TDP: 45W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich

* i5-2400
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 3,1GHz
Turbo: 3,4GHz
TDP: 95W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich
 
* i5-2400S*:
Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 2,5GHz
Turbo: 3,3GHz
TDP: 65W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich

*i5-2310:*
Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 2,9GHz
Turbo: 3,2GHz
TDP: 65W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich
*
i5-2300:
*Kerne: 4
HT: nein
L3: 6MB
Takt: 2,8GHz
Turbo: 3,1GHz
TDP: 65W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
Preisvergleich
 
*i5-2390T:*
Kerne: 2
HT: ja
L3: 3MB
Takt: 2,7GHz
Turbo: 3,5GHz
TDP: 35W
 iGPU: HD2000
Multi: gelocked
 Preisvergleich


*i3:*


Spoiler



*Daten(alle gleich):
*Kerne:2
HT: ja
Multi: gelocked
L1: 64bB/Kern
L2: 256kB/Kern
L3: 3MB
Turbo: nicht vorhanden
Sockel: 1155

*i3-2120:*
Takt: 3,3GHz
TDP: 65W
GPU: HD2000
Preisvergleich

*i3-2105:*
Takt: 3,1GHz
TDP: 65W
GPU: HD3000
Preisvergleich
 
*i3-2100:*
Takt: 3,1GHz
TDP: 65W
GPU: HD2000
Preisvergleich
 
*i3-2100T*
Takt: 2,5Ghz
TDP: 35W
GPU: HD2000
Preisvergleich


*
Pentium G:
*


Spoiler



*Daten(alle gleich):*
Kerne:2
HT: nein
Multi: gelocked
L1: 64bB/Kern
L2: 256kB/Kern
L3: 3MB
Turbo: nicht vorhanden
GPU: HD Graphics 
Sockel: 1155

*G850:*
Takt: 2,9GHz
TDP: 65W
Preisvergleich

*G840:*
Takt: 2,8GHz
TDP: 65W
Preisvergleich

*G620:*
Takt: 2,6GHz
TDP: 65W
Preisvergleich

*G620T:*
Takt: 2,2GHz
TDP: 35W
Preisvergleich


* 

* *Tests:
*
Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge
Test: Intel ?Sandy Bridge? - 03.01.2011 - ComputerBase
Overclock3D :: Review :: i7 2600k, i5 2500k & 2300 1155 Sandy Bridge Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications
* 

Sockel 1155 Xeons:

*Eine auflistung der ersten Xeon Modelle für den Sockel 1155:

Für die meisten wohl nicht intressant, das schnellste Xeon Modell ist allerdings höher getaktet als das schnellste i7 Modell. Das könnte darauf hindeuten das es eventuell bald auch ein schnelleres i7 Modell gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Chipsätze mit Fehlern:

*Wie viele wohl bereits wissen haben die Chipsätze für den Sandy Bridge einen Designfehler der dazu führen kann das die SATA3 Ports (die SATA6 Ports sind nicht betroffen)an Leistung verlieren. Das Phenomen tritt nicht zwingend auf und kann sich auch erst nach Jahren bemerkbar machen. Wer also bereits ein SB System hat kann sein Sys erstmal problemlos weiterverwenden. Von intel soll es ein Tool geben mit dem man feststellen kann ob der Fehler beim eigenen Board auftritt. Zudem wird es wohl die möglichkeit geben das Board auf eines mit der neuen Chipsatz Revision umzutauschen. Die Board mit dem Fehlerbereinigten Chipsatz sollen ende Februar verfügbar sein. Wer die Anschaffung eines Sandy Bridge Systems plant sollte auf jedenfall bis dahin warten.

Quelle: Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs bestätigt - 2. Update: Gigabyte und Caseking nehmen Stellung, Alternate wirft Boards raus - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge
*
Update:

laut dem Versandhändler Alternate und dem Mainboardhersteller MSI sollen die neunen Boards mit dem fehlerbereinigten Chipsatz ab März verfügbar sein - also knapp einen Monat früher als zunächst angenommen.*

Quelle: Neue, fehlerbereinigte Sockel-1155-Boards ab März unter anderem bei Alternate - sandy bridge, cpu, asus, gigabyte, mainboard, msi, alternate
*
Update2:

Die ersten Mainboards mit fehlerfreiem Chipsatz (Revision B3) sind nun verfügbar. Bei praktisch allen Herstellern sind die Boards (bzw die Verpackung) deutlich gekennzeichnet. Beim kauf daher unbedingt auf das "B3" auf der Verpackung achten bzw. sich das "B3" stepping garantieren lassen.

Erste Sockel-1155-Boards mit B3-Revision (ohne SATA-Gate-Problem) verfügbar - so erkennen Sie fehlerfreie Asus-, Gigabyte- und MSI-Boards - asus, intel, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
* 

*Sockel 1356(B2) und **2011(R)**:*


- Kernzahl: 4 bis 8
- keine iGPU
- HT mit einem virtuellen Kern pro physikalischem Kern
- L1 Cache: 64kB/Kern
- L2 Cache: 256kB/Kern
- L3 Cache: bis zu 20MB
- anbindung zum Chipsatz: DMI2.0 
- PCIe 3.0 direkt an den Prozessor angebunden - 24 Lanes mit 6 Controllern beim Sockel B2, 40 beim Sockel R
- maximale TDP: 150Watt
- max CPUs/Board: B2: 2, R: 4
- Erscheinungstermin: Q4 2011 bzw. Q1 2012 für die Xeon und den i7-3820

*
Ein Schema des Sockel 1356 bzw Sockel 2011*:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Eine Übersicht der Funktionen des High End Chipsatzes X79 für den Sockel 2011:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aufbau der Sandy Bridge E CPU:*

Im wesentlichen ähnelt der Aufbau der Sandy Bridge E CPUs jenen der Westmere EX Modelle. Zentral in der Mitte sitzt der shared L3 Cache. Links und rechts davon die Kerne. Insgesammt sind 8 Kerne vorhanden, bei den Desktopmodellen sind jedoch Kerne deaktiviert da diese nur mit 4bzw. 6 Kernen angeboten werden. Unten sitzt der Quad Channel Memory Controller. Maximal wird DDR3-1600 unterstützt. Oben sitzt die Uncore und I/O Einheit die beim Sandy Bridge E gegenüber dem Vorgaänger nun auch das PCIe Interface enthält. Die 40 Lanes entsprechen der PCIe 3.0 Spezifikation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPUs Sockel 2011:*



> *i7-3960X*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *i7-3930K*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> *i7-3820*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Diskussionen über aktuelle oder zukünftige AMD Modelle sind hier nicht erwünscht, auch nicht Beiträge ala Bulldozer wird eh besser, billiger oder sonst was - derartige Beiträge werde ich ausnahmslos melden


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Sehr schoener Thread. Ich glaube aber mir reicht erstmal mein Core i5-750 @4GHz


----------



## chillinmitch (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Vielen dank xe85 für die schöne zusammenfassung.
lets wait for socket 1356. Ist ja nur noch ein Jahr.

Hauptsache Intel bleibt dabei und offeriert wie mit dem i7 920 eine bezahlbare CPU mit nicht so abgedroschenen P/L Verhältniss wie 980x/970. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



chillinmitch schrieb:


> Hauptsache Intel bleibt dabei und offeriert wie mit dem i7 920 eine bezahlbare CPU .



davon kann man ausgehn, dadurch das auch Dual Cores für den 1356 angekündigt sind kann man sogar auf ein besseres P/L Verhältnis (vor allem bei den Quad Cores) als beim 1366 hoffen - durch das neue Design könnten die Mobos auch billiger werden als aktuelle 1366er Platinen

mfg


----------



## chillinmitch (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Sehr schön , dann muss ich nur noch den richtigen zeitpunkt 
für den Umstieg abpassen, an dem ich noch etwas 
für mein 1366er system bezahlt kriege , aber die 1356 serie 
schon relativ ausgereift ist. Aber wer will dann noch 1366? Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



XE85 schrieb:


> durch das neue Design könnten die Mobos auch billiger werden als aktuelle 1366er Platinen
> 
> mfg


 
Deine Hoffnung will ich haben...


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deine Hoffnung will ich haben...



durch den Umstand das der Sockel 1356 ein Ein Chip Design bekommt ist dass durchaus realistisch (irgendwelche Hyper Platinen von EVGA mal aussen vor gelassen) - der mehraufwand beim Layout besteht gegenüber 1155/1156er Boards besteht nurmehr durch das 3 Kanal interface

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Aber warum sollte Intel das an die Endkunden weiter geben?


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

die geringeren Kosten fürs Layout haben mit intel ja gar nix zu tun, da sparen die Mobohersteller, das nicht alle Hersteller günstige Sockel 1356 Platinen anbieten werden das kann schon sein, nur bei Asrock zB kann man durchaus damit rechnen das die geringeren Kosten auch weitergegeben werden

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Das wird sich dann wohl erst im Laufe der weiteren Entwicklung zeigen.
Dass EVGA, Gigabyte und Asus bei den Bretter sicher wieder kräftig hinlangen werden, denke ich schon, denn die wissen ja, was die Käufer bereit sind auszugehen und teuer suggeriert auch immer besser.
Schon deshalb werden die 1356 Bretter teuer sein, nur um sich von den 1155 Boards abzusetzen, die es sicher auch nicht zum Selbstkostenpreis geben wird.
Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, ob es Intel schafft, endlich mal bei den Prozessoren für einen guten Preisbereich zu sorgen.


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



XE85 schrieb:


> der mehraufwand beim Layout besteht gegenüber 1155/1156er Boards besteht nurmehr durch das 3 Kanal interface
> 
> mfg



Was aber schon reicht um die Boardpreise in die Höhe zu treiben. Jedes Layer mehr was
aufgetragen werden muss auf das Mainboard kostet den Jungs richtig Geld.


----------



## XE85 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

warten wirs ab - über Sockel 1356 Platinen ist aktuell noch praktisch gar nichts bekannt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Wenn du was finden solltest, dann immer rein damit.
Mal gucken, ob die strickte Trennung Higfh End und Midclass bei Intel beibehalten wird.


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Laut aktuellen grüchten soll SB früher kommen als angenommen, die ES laufen besser als man vermutet hat, intel will die 32nm Produktion in der 2. Jahreshälfte steigern und im September mit der Massenproduktion des Sandy Bridge beginnen, auf dem ebenfalls im September stattfindenden IDF soll der SB offiziell vorgestellt und alle Details bekannt gegeben werden.

Quelle: the Inquirer: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1722544/intel-moves-sandy-bridge-rollout

mfg


----------



## moperswings (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird sich dann wohl erst im Laufe der weiteren Entwicklung zeigen.
> Dass EVGA, Gigabyte und Asus bei den Bretter sicher wieder kräftig hinlangen werden, denke ich schon, denn die wissen ja, was die Käufer bereit sind auszugehen und teuer suggeriert auch immer besser...


Die Boards sind so teuer, weil Intel im Vergleich zu "früher" so "hohe" Lizenzgebühren verlangt.


----------



## zøtac (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



XE85 schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen grüchten soll SB früher kommen als angenommen, die ES laufen besser als man vermutet hat, intel will die 32nm Produktion in der 2. Jahreshälfte steigern und im September mit der Massenproduktion des Sandy Bridge beginnen, auf dem ebenfalls im September stattfindenden IDF soll der SB offiziell vorgestellt und alle Details bekannt gegeben werden.
> 
> Quelle: the Inquirer: Intel moves up sandy bridge rollout - The Inquirer
> 
> mfg


Klingt interessant, aber ich werd mir den i7 2600 (s1155) vermutlich eh erst gegen Anfang, spätestens Mitte 2011 holen wenns auch gscheide Boards gibt. Schreit mich an wenn ich mit meiner Taktik was falsch mach^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



zøtac schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber ich werd mir den i7 2600 (s1155) vermutlich eh erst gegen Anfang, spätestens Mitte 2011 holen wenns auch gscheide Boards gibt. Schreit mich an wenn ich mit meiner Taktik was falsch mach^^


 
Du musst aufpassen, ob Intel bis dahin nicht schon wieder einen neuen Sockel angekündigt hat.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



zøtac schrieb:


> wenns auch gscheide Boards gibt.



die gibts schon - die Sockel 1155 Boards sind längst fertig und warten nur noch auf die CPUs



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst aufpassen, ob Intel bis dahin nicht schon wieder einen neuen Sockel angekündigt hat.





mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



XE85 schrieb:


> mfg




Was denn? Stimmt doch.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Was denn? Stimmt doch.



Quelle?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Es geht nur um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. 
Für die Sandy 8 Kerner gibts extra Sockel.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die Sandy 8 Kerner gibts extra Sockel.



Quelle? - laut Roadmap - siehe Seite1 - kommen 8 Kerner zusammen mit dem Sockel 1356

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Dann warte mal ab, wie schnell sich eine Roadmap ändern kann.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab, wie schnell sich eine Roadmap ändern kann.



blub blub

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Huiiii, ist da jetzt ein Fanboy eingeschnappt?


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Nein - mich nervt nur dieses ständige ins blaue spekulieren ohne angabe von Quellen und ohne jeglichen Anhaltspunkt

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Wieso, das machst du doch bei AMD am laufenden Band.

Und wer die merkwürdige Sockelpolitik von Intel so verteidigt, wie du, der darf sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn er damit aufgezogen wird.

Oder findest du das nicht auch eher lächerlich, dass Intel einen 1155 Sockel einführt, der den 1156 ersetzt?


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, das machst du doch bei AMD am laufenden Band.



wo mache ich das?? - ich habe noch nie über die Leistung des BD spekuliert, meine Aussagen beruhen alle auf infos aus anderen Foren und Webseiten, vor allem wenn hier falsche infos herumgeistern wie Llano basiere auf der BD Architektur, muss ich das einfach richtigstellen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder findest du das nicht auch eher lächerlich, dass Intel einen 1155 Sockel einführt, der den 1156 ersetzt?



Das tut nichts zur Sache ... intels Sockelpolitik wurde schon 100000 fach breitgetreten bis zum geht nicht mehr, und es ist absolut nicht notwendig das es in jedem Thread der mit intel zu tun hat wieder und wieder breitgetreten wird, und das Seitenlang

mfg


----------



## keine.Ahnung (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Hi...ich habe mal ne Frage:

Da ich mir nen PC zusammenstellen will...lohnt sich das warten auf Sandy Bridge..denn nach irgendwelchen Gerüchten soll Sandy ja schon in Q3 2010 kommen ? Das frage ich, weil der IPC oder so 30% höher sein sol und bei gleichem Takt  mehr Arbeitsschritte abgearbeitet werden können.
Lohnt sich das warten oder warten auf X68 ? habe momentan keinen PC nur Schlepptop und will wider CSS , COd zocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



XE85 schrieb:


> wo mache ich das?? - ich habe noch nie über die Leistung des BD spekuliert, meine Aussagen beruhen alle auf infos aus anderen Foren und Webseiten, vor allem wenn hier falsche infos herumgeistern wie Llano basiere auf der BD Architektur, muss ich das einfach richtigstellen


 
Nun ja, AMD hat ja schon in diversen Berichten bestätigt, dass Bulldozer auch kompatibel zu AM3 sein wird.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es extra Bulldozer Prozessoren für AM3 geben wird, ohne eine Grafikeinheit (die ja eh keiner braucht).
Was AMD dann mit den Bulldozer 8 Kernern macht, wissen nur sie.



XE85 schrieb:


> Das tut nichts zur Sache ... intels Sockelpolitik wurde schon 100000 fach breitgetreten bis zum geht nicht mehr, und es ist absolut nicht notwendig das es in jedem Thread der mit intel zu tun hat wieder und wieder breitgetreten wird, und das Seitenlang
> 
> mfg


 
Da hat Intel aber auch selbst Schuld. Man hätte Sandy Bridge auch für 1156 fertigen können und mit dem 1356 einen neuen Sockel einführen können, der dann preisgüsntiger zu fertigen ist als der 1366.
Machen sie aber nicht, sie wollen lieber abkassieren und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dafür mit Häme und Spott beschmissen wird.


----------



## XE85 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, AMD hat ja schon in diversen Berichten bestätigt, dass Bulldozer auch kompatibel zu AM3 sein wird.
> Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass es extra Bulldozer Prozessoren für AM3 geben wird, ohne eine Grafikeinheit (die ja eh keiner braucht).
> Was AMD dann mit den Bulldozer 8 Kernern macht, wissen nur sie.



und was genau hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? - ist aber egal - BD ist nicht Thema dieses Threads, und auch nicht ob dieser jeztz auf dem AM3 laufen wird oder nicht



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hat Intel aber auch selbst Schuld. Man hätte Sandy Bridge auch für 1156 fertigen können und mit dem 1356 einen neuen Sockel einführen können, der dann preisgüsntiger zu fertigen ist als der 1366.
> Machen sie aber nicht, sie wollen lieber abkassieren und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dafür mit Häme und Spott beschmissen wird.



bla bla ... bitte hör endlich auf meinen Thread mit dieser dämlichen Sockeldiskussion zuzuspammen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



XE85 schrieb:


> bla bla ... bitte hör endlich auf meinen Thread mit dieser dämlichen Sockeldiskussion zuzuspammen
> 
> mfg


 
Tja, das wird aber kein Ende nehmen, nur mal so als Tipp. 

Aber wenn du neue Informationen vom 1356 hast, dann immer rein damit, würde mich mal interessieren, ob der wirklich günstiger gefertigt werden kann, bzw. ob das dann an die Endkunden weitergegeben wird.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

@ XE85

Es wäre echt genial wenn du auch noch einen Sammelthread für den Bulldozer machen könntest!

Auf der Main gibts auch nützliche Infos zu ihm, wurden heute released!


----------



## keine.Ahnung (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Hallo nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage...lohnt das warten auf Sandy Bridge ?


----------



## basic123 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Im PC-Bereich lohnt es sich generell zu warten. Leider kann man nicht ewig warten. Aber wenn man aktuell bereits einen Quad hat, dann lohnt es sich auf jedenfall zu warten.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



keine.Ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage...lohnt das warten auf Sandy Bridge ?



kommt drauf an was du jetzt hast - reicht das noch bis ende des Jahres, reichen dir 4 Kerne?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man hätte Sandy Bridge auch für 1156 fertigen können wird.



nein hätte man nicht - durch die integration der GPU in den CPU Kern kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das man das Pinning des Sockels verändern muss, zudem ist die GPU deutlich Leistungsstärker und erfordert eventuell eine geänderte Spannungsversorgung, was aber sicher eine Kopatibilität unmöglich macht sind die 4 zusätzlichen PCIe 2.0 Lanes die der SB gegenüber dem Lynnfield hat - diese müssen auch nach aussen geführt werden und verhindern mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit eine kompatibilität zum Sockel 1156

mfg


----------



## keine.Ahnung (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Vllt. versteht ihr michj wenn ich euch mein PC kauf Verhalten erkläre und könnt jenachdem beurteilen ob sich das warten lohnt.
Also:

Wenn ich z.B einen Q9550 hätte was eine sehr gute CPU ist und kurz darauf ein q9650 rauskommt würde mich das herzlich wenig kümmern. Aber wenn nach 3-4 Monaten ein i7 920 rauskommt der wahrlich in Spielen nur minimla schneller ist, habe ich den Drang diesen zu kaufen, wiel ich innerlich denke dass mein Q9550 langsamer ist.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
Ich habe einen 955BE und ein 6 Kerner von Intel oder AMD egal was ...kommt neu raus wie z.B der 1055T/1090T oder den i7 875k, dann habe ich den Drang diese neuen CPU´s zu kaufen, weil ich in Benchmarks lese das sie schneller sind als mein 955. 


Das ist aber nur bei Hardware die ungefähr im Budget liegt..also hätte ich nen Q6600 kümmert es mich nishct wie schnell der QX6700 ist.

Nach diesem eigentlich falschne verhaltesnmuster will ich halt mein neues System aufbauen ..mir ist schon klar dass nach einem Jahr viele CPU´schneller sind da kann ich nichts ändern, aber wenn ich weiß in 2-3 Monaten kommt was neues ...dass bin ich sozusagen heiß drauf

@ XE 85 ich besitze momentan nur noch ein Laptop da mein alter PC ..ein Q95550 23 mal in einem Jahr kaput war und ich vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten bin.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

ganz einfach - brauchst du jetzt einen PC dann greif zu aktuellen komponeten - hast du noch Zeit warte auf den SB - wird alldings sicher bis Jahresende dauer bis die ersten Modelle in Massen verfügbar sind

mfg


----------



## keine.Ahnung (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Momentan habe ich kein PC...sagen wir mal seit 4 Monaten...nur ein Laptop...aber ob noch weitere 6 Monate durchhalte....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Du kannst praktisch ewig auf neue Hardware warten. Wenn du jetzt einen neuen PC haben willst, dann kaufe ihn auch jetzt und gut.


----------



## keine.Ahnung (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

..Ja weil fast ein Jahr ohne COD....ich halt es warscheinlich nicht...durch... und wenn ich mir jetzt AM3 kaufe kann ich auf BD aufrüsten und Sandy wird plattgewalzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Du kannst dir auch einen i5 750 kaufen.
Ist ja nicht so, dass der plötzlich zu langsam wird, nur weil Sandy raus ist.


----------



## keine.Ahnung (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Nehmen wir an ich kaufe mir einen i7 860..wegen SMT.
Wie lange hält der um mit einer stets aktuellem Karte alles auf max zu spielen.
Nicht das in der nächsten GPU Generation also Fermi 2 und Fermi 3 oder HD 6000 die CPU limitiert.
Denn übertakten will ich nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Das kann dir niemand genau sagen. Der 860er ist übrigens in Games kaum schneller als der günstigere 750.

Hängt ein wenig davon ab, wie sich die Spielebranche entwickelt. Solange die Xbox die treibene Kraft ist, wird sich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel ändern.
Eine Handvoll Games sind immer dabei, die die Hardware fordern, wie GTA 4, Crysis oder Metro 2033, aber die breite Masse läuft auf jetzigen System absolut flüssig und das wird auch für Games gelten, die in 3 Jahren rauskommen und immer noch Xbox/DX9 Kram haben werden.

Meine Vermutung ist, mit aktuellen Quad Cores kommt man locker 4 Jahre hin, also auf jeden Fall zu CPUs, die noch nicht mal angekündigt sind.


----------



## keine.Ahnung (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Sprich...es wäre auch egal.. ob 6 oder 4 Kerner oder  ? 
GUt der 1090T ist ungefähr genausoschnell wie der i5..aber in 1-2 Jahren hätte ich mit einem 6 Kerner von AMD mehr Leistung als mit einem i5  ? 
Werden in 2 Jahren Spiele von 6 kernen profitieren ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

In 1-2 Jahren, sofern die Games dann auf noch mehr Kerne zurückgreifen werden, zieht der AMD 6 Kerner weg, keine Frage, da ist dann selbst ein 1055T deutlich schneller als ein i5 750.

Wieso machst du denn nicht mal einen Kaufberatungsthread auf, dort kann man deine Frage besser beantworten, hier ist irgendwie der falsche Thread dafür, denn es geht ja um Sandy und nicht darum, was du gerne kaufen willst.


----------



## Ezio (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



keine.Ahnung schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an ich kaufe mir einen i7 860..wegen SMT.
> Wie lange hält der um mit einer stets aktuellem Karte alles auf max zu spielen.
> Nicht das in der nächsten GPU Generation also Fermi 2 und Fermi 3 oder HD 6000 die CPU limitiert.
> Denn übertakten will ich nicht .


Auf Standardtakt limitiert der 860 bereits jetzt High End Grakas wie die GTX 480.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



Ezio schrieb:


> Auf Standardtakt limitiert der 860 bereits jetzt High End Grakas wie die GTX 480.


 
Ist das nicht eine Frage der Auflösung und der Qualitätseinstellung?


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



wie quantensliptream schon schrieb ist das hier kein Kaufberatungshread, und ob jetzt ein 860 eine GTX480 limitiert ist auch nicht das Thema

also BTT bitte

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Kann mich XE85 nur anschließen. 
Bitte nur noch Sandy Bridge besprechen, auch keine Abwschweifungen mehr zu Bulldozer oder wer wen plättet, das ist Zukunfsmusik und wird sich erst zeigen, wenn beide Modelle verfügbar sind.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Greift der Sockel 1356 wieder auf Triple-Channel zurück, oder auf Dual-Channel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Wird wohl wieder Tripple Channel haben, denn Dual Channel wäre ja ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Stimmt. 
Und was ist mit dem 1155?
Setzt der weiterhin auf Dual-Channel oder macht der einen "Fortschritt" auf Triple-Channel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Der bleibt bei Dual Channel.
Tripple Channel kostet Geld, das würde den Midclasssockel teurer machen ohne einen Mehrwert zu bieten, beim 1356 spielt das nicht so eine Rolle, weil die Boards eh teurer sind.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Sockel 1155: Dual Channel - allerdings weiterhin nur DDR3-1333 (offiziell)
Sockel 1356: Tripple Channel - mit DDR3-1600 statt 1066 wie beim 1366

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Wird es für den Sockel 1356 auch 6 Kerner im 200-300€ Bereich geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Ich tippe mal nöö.
Hängt aber sicher vom Bulldozer ab, was Intel für eine Preispolitik betreibt.
Es steht ja auch nicht fest, wie die 6/8 Kerner Familie aussehen wird, oder obs auch nur Extreme Editions werden.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

*mal schnell in die glaskugel schau* - spaß beiseite - Es ist zu befürchten das - vor allem zum Start - die Preise der 6-Kerner bei 400-500€ beginnen werden - nachdem zu diesem Zeitpunkt BD noch nicht am Markt ist sind die Modelle Konkurrenzlos

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Hmm OK...

Ich werde dann wohl warten müssen bis die BD's auf dem Markt sind, dann schlage ich zu.
Ich brauche nämlich eine gute CPU zum 3D benchen.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Die Frage ist ob die dann wirklich billiger sind - das hängt dann stark von deren Leistung ab

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Spekulationen über Preise sind wirklich noch zu früh. Niemand weiß genaues, außerdem kauft man immer eine Plattform, eine CPU alleine nützt ja gar nichts.


----------



## Ezio (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Der 1356 kommt doch erst Mitte 2011 und da ist Bulldozer bereits am Markt.


----------



## XE85 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



Ezio schrieb:


> Der 1356 kommt doch erst Mitte 2011 und da ist Bulldozer bereits am Markt.



das ist eher unwahrscheinlich - BD hatte vor kurzem erst sein Tapeout

zum vergleich: intels SB hatte im Juni 2009 das Tapeout - im September beginnt die Massenproduktion - und dad auch nur weil alles perfekt lief, geplant war erst oktober oder November

folglich muss man von Tapeout bis Markeinführung etwa 1,5 Jahre rechnen - was für BD September oder Oktober 2011 bedeutet - wenn alle glatt geht

mfg


----------



## thysol (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



Ezio schrieb:


> Der 1356 kommt doch erst Mitte 2011 und da ist Bulldozer bereits am Markt.



Ich denke Bulldozer kommt eher im 2.ten HalbJahr 2011. Der hatte erst vor kurzem seinen Tape-Out. Wenn Sandy Bridge noch dieses Jahr kommt koennte es fuer AMD schwierig werden bis Bulldozer erscheint. Wenn Sandy Bridge wirklich ca. 30% schneller ist als Nehalem sehen die aktuellen Phenom 2s dagegen alt aus. Es kommt natuerlich auch darauf an was fuer einen Preis Intel fuer die CPUs erwartet. Bis Bulldozer erscheint koennte es eventuell fuer AMD genauso eng werden wie fuer Nvidia vor dem Fermi Release als die HD5000k Reihe dominierte.


----------



## Ezio (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Wurde von AMD nicht 1. Halbjahr 2011 angekündigt?


----------



## XE85 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wurde von AMD nicht 1. Halbjahr 2011 angekündigt?



auf den Roadmaps steht lediglich 2011 - 1. HJ ist aufgrund des erst kürzlich erfolgten Tape outs unrealistisch - zwischen Tap out und Markteinführung dauert es in der Regel 1 - 1 1/2 Jahre

Sandy Bridge hatte sein Tape out im Juni 2009 und kommt ende 2010 auf den Markt

mfg


----------



## Ezio (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Das erste Tape Out ist bereits Ende 2009 erfolgt, dann in Q2 die Rev. B.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

aso das war schon REV B - ok dann ist mitte 2011, also ziemlich zeitgleich mit dem Sockel 1356 auch realistisch 

mfg


----------



## thysol (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



XE85 schrieb:


> aso das war schon REV B - ok dann ist mitte 2011, also ziemlich zeitgleich mit dem Sockel 1356 auch realistisch
> 
> mfg



Hoffentlich liefern sich Intel und AMD dann einen Preiskampf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



thysol schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liefern sich Intel und AMD dann einen Preiskampf.


 
Jop, machen sie, wer kann das meiste Geld für einen Prozessor kassieren.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Das wäre super wenn SB und Bulldozer so gut wie zeitgleich auf dem Markt kommen,
Ich kauf mir den 8 Kerner der mehr Leistung bietet mehr wie so 600 Euro will ich nicht für so eine CPU ausgeben muss auch spaaren, habe mir erst neulich eine Graka für fast 900 Euro gekauft.

Edit:

Ich persönlich finde es echt gut das jetzt wieder neue Sockel kommen bzw der Sockel 1356 wird für mich sehr interressant da ich aber schon lange weg vom Sockel 1156 möchte.
Dann wird sich das nicht lohnen jetzt wieder auf 1366 sondern ich spaare lieber noch ein paar Monate bis der neue Sockel rauskommt.

lg


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*



> habe mir erst neulich eine Graka für fast 900 Euro gekauft



Was für eine Karte?! Selbst eine GTX 480 mit Wasserkühler ist billiger

b2t

Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Notebook SBs aus? Aufgrund der offensichtlich deutlich geringeren Leistungsaufnahme von Sandy Bridge ein sehr interressantes Thema; wird es auch neue Mobilsockel geben? Wäre ja zu schön, wenn man ein Aktuelles Core i Notebook auf SB aufrüsten könnte


----------



## xmatzelchenx (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt früher als geplant*

Die hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 5970, 2x 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, mini DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (11165-02-50R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

b2t

Also der Sockel 1356 wird aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr rauskommen oder? Kann man das schon so in etwa schätzen?


----------



## XE85 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Es gab wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten - Startpost ist schon upgedated:

der Speicher takt bis DDR3-2666 ist natürlich der Hammer und dürfte vor allem der GPU zugute kommen, die schlechte News sind die Grüchte über die übertaktungssperre - die BCLK soll sich kaum anheben lassen - wenn ich mich nicht täusche gabs solche Gerüchte auch schon vor dem Nehalem start

mfg


----------



## Ezio (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, ist Intel für mich endgültig gestorben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> die BCLK soll sich kaum anheben lassen - wenn ich mich nicht täusche gabs solche Gerüchte auch schon vor dem Nehalem start
> 
> mfg


 
An sowas kann ich mich bei Nehalem gar nicht erinnern.
Hast du da einen Link zu?


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wahrscheinlich will Intel dass mehr Kunden ihre CPUs mit freiem Muliplikator kaufen.


----------



## XE85 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> An sowas kann ich mich bei Nehalem gar nicht erinnern.
> Hast du da einen Link zu?



nein hab ich nicht ... ist aber egal den man kann es ohnehin nicht vergleichen, den es soll beim SB keine übertaktungssperre ansich geben sondern das Problem soll daran liegen das zB der SATA oder der USB Controller auch in abhängigkeit vom BCLK getaktet werden - und diese vertragen logoscherweise keine höheren Taktraten - Gerüchte sprechen von max +5MHz BCLK

ob das auch für die Sockel 1356 Plattform gilt ist natürlich völlig unklar

man muss also hoffen dass die Mobohersteller zumindest bei den Top OC Platinen einen eigenen Teiler oder gar eine unabhängige Taktung implementieren - oder eben eine der "k" CPUs mit offenenem Multi kaufen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Das klingt dann so, als wenn Intel in der Zukunft das Übertakten unterbinden will.
Dann sicher auch für alle folgenden Sockel.
Mal abwarten, was die Boardhersteller da machen.
Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass Intel das macht, damit sie mehr Prozessoren mit offnem Multiplikator verkaufen.


----------



## XE85 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ich hab doch nen Link gefunden: Intel Core i7: Lauter Ungereimtheiten :

diese Gerüchte über eine übertaktungssperre - selbst bei XE CPUs - gabs damals schon

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Die Meldung kenne ich in der Tat, aber hab das nicht ernst genommen, ich denke mal, dass die bei Tom's Hardware nur keinen richtigen Plan hatten.


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Meldung kenne ich in der Tat, aber hab das nicht ernst genommen, ich denke mal, dass die bei Tom's Hardware nur keinen richtigen Plan hatten.



Ist Toms Hardware eigentlich sowas aehnliches wie die Computer Bild-Zeitung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Nöp, Tom ist schlimmer, den Kram kannst du nicht voll nehmen, wenn die was melden.
Erst mal gucken, obs nicht auch woanders steht.


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nöp, Tom ist schlimmer, den Kram kannst du nicht voll nehmen, wenn die was melden.
> Erst mal gucken, obs nicht auch woanders steht.



Ich errinere mich noch als die mal in einem Artikel ein SLI aus 2xGTS250 (512MB!!!) empfohlen haben. Und da es 2xGTS250 waren wahr der Artikel schon zu GT200 Zeiten. Ein SLI mit 2x512MB. So ein Quatsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen, wo sie einen i7 920 mit einem Phenom 2 940 verglichen haben.
Den Intel haben sie mit einem super Kühler übertaktet, den AMD mit dem Boxed Kühler und dann gemeckt, dass sich der AMD kaum übertakten lässt.


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen, wo sie einen i7 920 mit einem Phenom 2 940 verglichen haben.
> Den Intel haben sie mit einem super Kühler übertaktet, den AMD mit dem Boxed Kühler und dann gemeckt, dass sich der AMD kaum übertakten lässt.



Wieviel hat Intel wohl fuer den OC Test bezahlt?


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Meldung kenne ich in der Tat, aber hab das nicht ernst genommen, ich denke mal, dass die bei Tom's Hardware nur keinen richtigen Plan hatten.



ich nehme mal nicht an das THG die Quelle der Meldung ist - aber du hast schon recht - THG muss man sehr mit vorsicht genießen - vor allem die Test AMD vs intel sind praktisch alle kompletter Müll

mfg


----------



## steinschock (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Bei Sandy wird es nur ein Taktkristall im Chipsatz geben über den dann alles läuft.
Also neben CPU auch PCI.PCIe, USB usw deshalb wird beim OC über den Bclk nach 3-5MHz schluss sein.

Momentan ist noch unklar wie die MB Hersteller das "Problem" umgehen können.
Möglich wäre z.B. ein zusätzlicher Taktgeber auf OC-MBs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Stelt sich aber noch die Frage, wieso Intel das macht?
Kann ja nicht daran liegen, dass man den Usern das Übertakten erschweren oder verteuern will, es muss ja auch technische Vorteile bieten, wenn man alle Taktfrequenzen über einen Kamm schert.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Nunja dann verkaufen se mehr XEs und außerdem spart man wahrscheinlich Geld


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



steinschock schrieb:


> Momentan ist noch unklar wie die MB Hersteller das "Problem" umgehen können.
> Möglich wäre z.B. ein zusätzlicher Taktgeber auf OC-MBs.



Es gibt eine ähnliche übertaktungsperre aktuell bei den Sockel 1366 Xeon - Boards (Dual CPU) - dort kann man die BLCR auch max um 5MHz ocen - EVGA hat es beim SR allerdings geschafft das zu umgehn - also ist es gut möglich das das auch bei den SB Boards möglich ist



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stelt sich aber noch die Frage, wieso Intel das macht?



man kurbelt den verkauf der "k" CPUs an

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Aber da aktuell die "K-CPUs" sowie so günstiger bzw. gleichteuer sind wie die ohne offenen Multi, denke ich dass entweder Intel den Preis der Ks anheben will, oder etwas anderes, das mit einem Technischen Hintergrund verbunden ist dahinter steckt.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

das hat man mittlerweile korrigiert - der 875k ist aktuell 40€ teurer als der 870

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Und der offene Multi lohnt eigentlich nicht wirklich bei dem Prozessor.


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

richtig - laut aktuellen gerüchten aber beim SB - die Frage ist wie sehr sich intel das bezahlen lässt, Der Schuss könnte denke ich auch nach hinten los gehn - den selbst wenn BD nicht schneller ist als ein SB, mit ocen ist er es vll - und da wandern sicher viele "Mittelklasseprozessor Ocer" zu AMD ab - alles unter der vorrausetzung natürlich das AMD nicht nachzieht wie damals bei der Multisperre

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Jep, vielleicht ein Grund, wieso Intel das machen wird, damit sie eben auch in allesn Bereichen multifreie CPUs anbieten und verkaufen können, wie es ja bei AMD auch der Fall ist.
Dass sich Intel das dann gut bezahlen lässt, ist höchst wahrscheinlich und was AMD darauf antworten wird, weiß noch keiner, aber vielleicht wollen die Hersteller das Übertakten auch wirklich einschränken, damit sie eben die höher getakteten Modelle endlich mal verkaufen können.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das Verkaufsverhältnis i7 920 zu i7 950 aussieht, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass kaum einer einen 950 gekauft hat.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Kannst du das Bild der Roadmap irgendwie größer machen ?


----------



## XE85 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

nein - da bekomm ich ärger mit den Mods da es dann nichtmehr ins 900x600 "Fenster" passt


Aber die Grundlegenden Aussagen der Roadmap sind folgende:

Anfang 2011 kommen die SBs (max. Quadcore) mit integrierter GPU für Desktop, Notebooks und 1P Server - also im Desktop der Sockel 1155

Mitte 2011 kommt die Sockel 1356 Plattform (bis 8Kerne) ohne iGPU für Desktop, 1P und 2P Server

in Q4 kommt dann der Sockel 2011 für Server bis zu 4P, auch eine Highest End Desktopplattform steht hier im Raum - mit Quad Channel DDR3 und 40PCIe 3.0 Lanes

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> nein - da bekomm ich ärger mit den Mods da es dann nichtmehr ins 900x600 "Fenster" passt


 
Dann nimmt die original Auflösung und poste es als Anhang, nicht in den Post einbauen, dann kann sich jeder das große Bild per Mausklick aufrufen.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Kannst du das Bild der Roadmap irgendwie größer machen ?


 
Du kannst auch mal hier reingucken. Kannst du das Bild der Roadmap irgendwie größer machen ?[/QUOTE]"]KLICK
Das Bild mit der gesamten Roadmap gibts aber bei Computerbase nicht größer.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ok danke 
Werden die wieder i7 heißen oder weiß man das auch nicht ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Jop, heißen wieder i7, aber andere Nummern, vierstellig.


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Danke 
Also i7-**** Interesant


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Nochmal zu der Aussage das Wahrscheinlich mehr i7 920 verkauft werden als 950er, da bin ich mir doch gar nicht so sicher, denn wenn man jetzt mal die Leute auf der Welt (also ca 80% der PC-Foren) die Wirklich Ahnung haben ode rzumindest soviel das sie den Unterschied und die Abzocke darin erkennen, mit den "Noobs" die kein Plan von nichts haben, dann könnte es gut sein das mehr i7 950 in z.B Komplett PCs abgesetzt werden. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

i7 - 9xx CPUs werden nur in verschwindend geringen Mengen in komplett PCs eingesetzt - und wenn dann sind es irgendwelche Alien Ware und ähnliche Systeme die dann das Topmodell drinnen haben

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ich sehe aber auch gerade 2 Alternate PCs mit i7 960 mehrere XMX und One Pcs mit selbigem Prozessor

Wo ist eigentlich die Quelle für den CES Kram? Intressiert mich doch mal


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auch gerade 2 Alternate PCs mit i7 960 mehrere XMX und One Pcs mit selbigem Prozessor



klar gibt es die - nur man muss es mit dem Gesammtmarkt vegleichen - und da sind die 9er i7 nunmal in verschwindend geringen Mengen in komplett PCs verbaut



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Quelle für den CES Kram? Intressiert mich doch mal



Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES: Besserer Turbomodus, höherer RAM-Takt und mehr - intel, sandy bridge

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Thx, aber ist das nicht seltsam das man die Sandy-E non XE nicht übertakten kann, also nada nix..?


----------



## basic123 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wa1lock die Signatur hättest du dir auch sparen können. Bei AMD Fans löst sie sicher Empörung aus, während gleichgesinnte Intelfans sich dafür schämen, dass es solche Leute unter ihnen gibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ok langsam nervts mich, ich weiß das die Sig ******** ist, wird auch bald geändert, aber im Bulldozer Thread haben wir schon 1 Seite darüber Disskutiert also...
Deinen Post hättest du dir auch sparen können, und lieber meine Frage beantworten.
Man kann ja auch Unschwer erkennen das du AMD-Fanboy bist. Und eigentlich ist es lächerlich derartige Karikaturen zum Profilbild zu machen, da das NIE, NIE passieren wird, und noch viel zu wenige Daten bekannt sind, und nach aktuellem Kenntniss Stand Liegt Sandy wohl vorne!


----------



## basic123 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



> Man kann ja auch Unschwer erkennen das du AMD-Fanboy bist


 Woran erkennst du das? An meiner Blutgruppe? Schenke mir einen i7 und dann bin ich Indelfänboi. Ich finde es ist Zeitverschwendung mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Dann hast du bestimmt schon beide CPUs getestet wenn du das so genau weißt


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

@basic123 Nein z.b an deinem Profilbild, und ich sehe es genauso Diskutieren ist mit dir reine Zeitverschwendung.
@Ezio Ja klar sind beide gerade vor mir , Ne im Ernst bis AMD wieder schnellere Prozessoren als Intel baut vergehen glaube ich noch ein paar Jahre, sieh doch mal AMD war einmal schneller und das war als Intel es mit dem P4 einfach total versaut hat, weil sie einfach kein Wert auf eine Gute IPC gelegt haben sondern nur auf Takt, was ja auch kein Erfolg war, und seit alle Prozessoren wieder auf dem P3 basieren sind sie schneller sprich:
Core Solo Core2 Duo Core2 Quad i7 9xx i7 8xx ...
Und ich denke AMD muss schon einen Riesen großen Volltreffer landen um das Auszugleichen und dabei muss Intel es auch noch derbe Vermasseln.
Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Thx, aber ist das nicht seltsam das man die Sandy-E non XE nicht übertakten kann, also nada nix..?



das ist aktuell nur ein Gerücht - derartige Gerüchte gab es auch vor dem Nehalem Start

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ja das weiß ich aber KLICK


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

ich kenne die Folien - es gab derartige Folien auch für den Nehalem wo davon die Rede war das dieser bis auf das XE Modell nicht übertaktbar sein wird - durchgezogen hat man das ganze im endeffekt dann nur bei den Dual Sockel 1366 Boards, und selbst dort hat es evga geschafft diese Sperre auszuhebeln

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Dann is ja gut, weil ich hab kein Bock wieder 1000Mücken hinzulegen und dann nicht Overclocken zu können.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wird es wieder eine CPU mit freiem Multi geben?
So wie jetzt der i7-875K?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Sicher, aber nicht sofort, wohl erst, wenn es der Markt braucht, aber zuerst kommen die Multifreien für den 1356 und die kosten den üblichen 1000er.


----------



## windows (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Wird es wieder eine CPU mit freiem Multi geben?
> So wie jetzt der i7-875K?


Wahrscheinlich, sicher kann man noch gar nichts genaues über bestimmte Modelle sagen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Wird es wieder eine CPU mit freiem Multi geben?
> So wie jetzt der i7-875K?



jap so ist die Planung von intel ... übertakten über BCLR ist unmöglich, dafür gibts CPUs mit offenem Multi - ob gleich am Beginn oder erst später ist noch nicht fix - eventuell gibts zum IDF mehr infos über die einzelnen Modelle zum start

Ich bin aber nachwivor davon überzeugt das EVGA und eventuell auch ASUS, GA und MSI die Sperre aushebeln - ähnlich wie es EVGA beim SR2 gemacht hat

mfg


----------



## david430 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

oder intel hat soviel angst vorm bulldozer, dass alle modelle, bis auf low budget extreme modelle sind, ähnlich wie bei ati. ach wär das schön^^


----------



## XE85 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

davon ist ja gar nicht die Rede - es soll modelle mit offenem Multi geben - so wie jetzt auch, von Extreme Modellen beim Sockel 1155 war nie die Rede

Extreme Modelle sind wieder was anderes - das Extreme Modell wird der 8 Kerner auf Sockel 1356Basis sein - ähnlich wie heute der 980X

mfg


----------



## david430 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

aber bei intel wars bisher so, dass nur extreme modelle nen offenen multi hatten...


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Nein die K Modelle haben auch einen.


----------



## thysol (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



david430 schrieb:


> oder intel hat soviel angst vorm bulldozer, dass alle modelle, bis auf low budget extreme modelle sind, ähnlich wie bei ati. ach wär das schön^^



Intel hat sicherlich keine Angst vorm Bulldozer. Dass ist meistens so dass wenn eine Marke laengere Zeit die Oberhand hat dass sie dann eher Hochmuetig und arrogant werden. Wenn mann zu Hochmuetig wird fliegt mann meistens so richtig auf die Fresse (siehe Nvidia). Aber Angst haben solche Gigantischen Firmen meistens erst wenns zu spaet ist.

Ich hab schon mehrere Leute getroffen die bei Intel arbeiten und wenn mann die auf AMD anspricht tun die so als waere dass nur so eine Untergrund Firma die unter ihr Niveau ist. Genau mit dieser Arroganter Einstellung koennten die mal auf die Fresse fliegen weil wenn mann sich selbst fuer was besseres haelt passt mann nicht so doll auf was der Gegner macht weil die denken dass eh nichts gewaltiges von denen kommen wird.

Ich kann da nur sagen, "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall". 

Aber Angst haben die sicherlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nachwivor davon überzeugt das EVGA und eventuell auch ASUS, GA und MSI die Sperre aushebeln - ähnlich wie es EVGA beim SR2 gemacht hat


 
Durchaus möglich, stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Boardhersteller diesen "Service" bezahlen lassen, und dass sie dafür einen netten Aufpreis verlangen werden, kann man sich auch ohne Glaskugel ausmalen.


----------



## thysol (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Boardhersteller diesen "Service" bezahlen lassen, und dass sie dafür einen netten Aufpreis verlangen werden, kann man sich auch ohne Glaskugel ausmalen.



Dass wird bestimmt nicht billig. Die lassen sich immer mehr einfallen um den Kunden dass Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Ezio (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Boardhersteller diesen "Service" bezahlen lassen, und dass sie dafür einen netten Aufpreis verlangen werden, kann man sich auch ohne Glaskugel ausmalen.



Wenn Intel das überhaupt zulässt. Es wird ihnen sicher nicht gefallen, wenn die Sperre einfach so ausgehebelt wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Vielleicht auch der Grund, wieso Intel das macht. 
Sie haben keine Lust mehr auf die Taktübertreibungen einiger User () und sperren das weg.
Dann gibt knuffige Bretthersteller, die genau wissen, dass gewisse User jeden Preis bezahlen werden, damit das wieder geht.

Aber, letztendlich wird das die Zukunft sein, alles wird gesperrt werden und nur mit viel Geld kann man dann Dinge machen, die heute Standard sind.


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Das ist denen eigentlich egal schließlich sponsern AMD + Intel einige OC-Events mit CPUs ect.

Abgesehen davon insgesamt übertakten nicht viele.
In Foren ist das "Bild" oft falsch, 
hier haben z.B einige ein S1366 i7 dabei macht der Sockel gerade mal 1-2% der Intel CPUs am Markt  aus.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch der Grund, wieso Intel das macht.


 
Was, Extreme-Editions mit offenem Multiplikator?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das ist denen eigentlich egal schließlich sponsern AMD + Intel einige OC-Events mit CPUs ect.
> 
> Abgesehen davon insgesamt übertakten nicht viele.
> In Foren ist das "Bild" oft falsch,
> hier haben z.B einige ein S1366 i7 dabei macht der Sockel gerade mal 1-2% der Intel CPUs am Markt aus.


 
Natürlich aber für die paar OC Events, die es so gibt, werden dann neben speziellen Boards auch spezielle CPUs geben.
Und dass nur wenige Übertakten ist auch logisch.

Man muss sich nur mal vor ein paar Media Markt Läden hinstellen und die Leute fragen, ob sie auch übertakten wollen. 
Die meisten sagen sicher.. "_wieso übertakten, ich hab doch schon 11GHz Takt, voll fett, man_" 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was, Extreme-Editions mit offenem Multiplikator?


 
Nein, das Übertakten per Bus Takt blockieren.


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Oder aber, Intel arbeitet mit den Board Herstellern zusammen und verdient mit an der "aushebeltechnik"
Ich muss mal eben ne Verschwörungstheorie skizzieren!


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, das Übertakten per Bus Takt blockieren.


 
Inwiefern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Inwiefern...


 
Hast du den Thread überhaupt gelesen?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wieso, drehen sich die anderen 13-Seiten um Übertaktung von Intel-Prozessoren per Bus-Takt?^^

Ich frage deshalb um zu wissen, ob du damit was bestimmtes meinst - bei mir funktioniert das nämlich seltsamerweise.


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Wird sicher nicht so dramatisch ein zusätzlicher Schwingquarz auf dem MB wird nicht die Welt kosten.
Wäre aber mal ein Grund warum OC-MBs so teuer sind.

Bei Sandy geht das nicht mehr da alle Takte (auch USB,PCI,PCIe) über ein Taktgeber gesteuert werden da ist bei 3-5MHz schluss.


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso, drehen sich die anderen 13-Seiten um Übertaktung von Intel-Prozessoren per Bus-Takt?^^
> 
> Ich frage deshalb um zu wissen, ob du damit was bestimmtes meinst - bei mir funktioniert das nämlich seltsamerweise.



Die wollen das bei den Sandigen Prozessoren blockieren


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



zøtac schrieb:


> Die wollen das bei den Sandigen Prozessoren blockieren


 Ah, also nur bei denen, O.K, deswegen hab' ich gefragt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso, drehen sich die anderen 13-Seiten um Übertaktung von Intel-Prozessoren per Bus-Takt?^^
> 
> Ich frage deshalb um zu wissen, ob du damit was bestimmtes meinst - bei mir funktioniert das nämlich seltsamerweise.


 
Es geht darum, dass Intel bei den Sandy das Verändern des Bus Taktes blockieren will, du kannst dann nun noch per Multi übertakten, und multioffene Prozessoren kosten bei Intel nun mal etwas mehr.

Dass das bei dir noch geht ist klar, dein Prozessor ist auch uralt. 



steinschock schrieb:


> Wird sicher nicht so dramatisch ein zusätzlicher Schwingquarz auf dem MB wird nicht die Welt kosten.
> Wäre aber mal ein Grund warum OC-MBs so teuer sind.


 
Keine Ahnung, aber für einen Euro-Artikel kassieren die Hersteller richtig ab, du weißt ja, wenn die User sowas haben wollen, dann testen die Hersteller aus, was sie dafür bezahlen wollen.

Wieso kosten Bretter in schwarz/roter Optik wohl so viel mehr als andere Bretter? 
Wieso kosten RAM mit schwarzen PCB mehr als andere RAMs?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Intel bei den Sandy das Verändern des Bus Taktes blockieren will, du kannst dann nun noch per Multi übertakten, und multioffene Prozessoren kosten bei Intel nun mal etwas mehr.


Ich denke das hat den äußerst simplen und einfachen Grund, dass erfahrene User durch Übertaktung einen 400€-Prozessor nicht mehr auf das Niveau eines 1000€-Intel-Prozessors bringen können und somit auf die teureren Extreme-Prozessoren gezwungen werden^^. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass das bei dir noch geht ist klar, dein Prozessor ist auch uralt.


Tatsächlich? Wie alt ist meiner denn, hmm?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat den äußerst simplen und einfachen Grund, dass erfahrene User durch Übertaktung einen 400€-Prozessor nicht mehr auf das Niveau eines 1000€-Intel-Prozessors bringen können und somit auf die teureren Extreme-Prozessoren gezwungen werden^^.


 
Deswegen hatte ich ja auch gefragt, wie viele Prozessoren Intel vom i7 950 verkauft hat, im Vergleich zum i7 920. 

Das Verhältnis wird wohl verdammt mies sein und daraus zieht Intel nun die Konsequenzen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Finde ich allerdings trotzdem einen dämlichen Schritt, Übertaktung ist ja für viele ein Kaufgrund - wenn AMD das mit Bulldozer besser macht, wird Intel 'n Haufen Kunden verlieren.


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch gefragt, wie viele Prozessoren Intel vom i7 950 verkauft hat, im Vergleich zum i7 920.
> 
> Das Verhältnis wird wohl verdammt mies sein und daraus zieht Intel nun die Konsequenzen.



Eher umgekehrt wenn ich seh wievie l 980X hier im Forum sind.

Zum Benchen  und Alibi-rendern


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Natürlich, aber für die Masse doch eher unwichtig, da die nie übertakten werden und damit sie da nichts kaputt machen, sperrt Intel das gleich mal weg.
Außerdem müssen halt auch die Prozessoren verkauft werden, die eben etwas schneller takten als die günstigeren.

Wichtig ist es meiner Meinung nach aber, dass Intel endlich mal eine bessere Preispolitik macht.
Es ist einfach unverständlich, wieso ein Prozessor, der 266MHz mehr taktet, doppelt oder dreimal sie viel kostet.
Wenn Bulldozer was reißt, dann ist Intel eh dazu gezwungen was zu machen, da heißt es erst mal abwarten.



steinschock schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt wenn ich seh wievie l 980X hier im Forum sind.
> 
> Zum Benchen  und Alibi-rendern


 
Öhm, willst du das Forum etwa als Maßstab nehmen?
Was ist mit denen, die bei Dell/MM oder Aldi kaufen?


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Jop, die Mediamarkt, Aldi etc. Käufer sind den HW Freaks von hier wohl Deutlich überlegen^^


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, willst du das Forum etwa als Maßstab nehmen?
> Was ist mit denen, die bei Dell/MM oder Aldi kaufen?



Nö die übertakten ja nicht wie ich von dir weiß.

Ich glaub halt nicht das Intel das macht um Übertakter zu ärgern o.ä.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

In Sachen Kaufkraft auf jeden Fall. 



steinschock schrieb:


> Ich glaub halt nicht das Intel das macht um Übertakter zu ärgern o.ä.


 
Sicher nicht direkt, aber sie betrifft es eben.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Bulldozer was reißt, dann ist Intel eh dazu gezwungen was zu machen, da heißt es erst mal abwarten.


 
Nö, eigentlich nicht, war beim Athlon/Pentium auch nicht nötig: Der beste Athlon 64 kostete um die 900€, der beste Pentium 4 um die 1200-1400€, und das obwohl der in nahezu jeglicher Hinsicht schlechter war als der Athlon 64. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht wirklich ändern.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ich meine natürlich nicht die teuersten Prozessoren sondern die, die für den normalen User interessant sind.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Trotzdem hatte auch damals Intel, soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann, die größeren Marktanteile und den größeren Gewinn, wohl aufgrund ihres hohen Markteinflusses und fragwürdiger Geschäftspraktiken - ich denke, auch falls Bulldozer AMDs technsichen Rückschritt über diese Jahre auszugleichen vermag, sich Intel wenig Sorgen machen muss.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Intel hat nun mal mehr Gewinn als AMD Umsatz, daher interessieren sie sich nicht dafür ob AMD leistungstechnisch vor Intel sein könnte.
Das Geld wird eh im OEM Markt gemacht und da hat AMD keine Chance. Intel sorgt schon dafür, dass Media Markt und Co. weiterhin nur Intel verkaufen wird, wie auch immer.

Intel war die Pleite vom Netburst bewusst, aber es hat sie praktisch nicht gekümmert, sie haben weiterhin abkassiert, nur AMD hat eben mitkassiert, weil sie ja schnelle Prozessoren hatten.
Könnte bei Bulldozer genauso werden, wer weiß.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Meinte ich ja damit.

Aber mein Gott, mir ist genau genommen Sandy Bridge egal, ich will wissen was danach kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Solange keine neuen Konsolen kommen, wird dein System immer reichen. 
Erst mit der Xbox 720 und DX13 wirds für dich eng.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Bis dahin sind die CPUs (oder zumindest Grafikkarten) eh' 70x so schnell wie das was ich im Rechner habe, also von daher..


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Kommt darauf an, wonach gehst du da eigentlich, nur nach den Flops. 
(Flops....  niedliches Wortspiel )


----------



## XE85 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn Intel das überhaupt zulässt. Es wird ihnen sicher nicht gefallen, wenn die Sperre einfach so ausgehebelt wird



beim SR2 hatte man auch nichts einzuwenden 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich, stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Boardhersteller diesen "Service" bezahlen lassen, und dass sie dafür einen netten Aufpreis verlangen werden, kann man sich auch ohne Glaskugel ausmalen.



Ich glaube nicht das das die paar € die  Käufer eines Rampage, Classified, UD7 oder Big Bang wirklich interessiert



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich aber für die paar OC Events, die es so gibt, werden dann neben speziellen Boards auch spezielle CPUs geben.



die aktuellen Regeln bei HWBot besagen das die verwendetete hardware auch am Markt verfügbar sein muss - also spezielle Boards gibs sicher nicht, auch bei den CPUs nicht - sie können maximal vorselektiert sein, das ist auch der Grund warum es mit dem AMD Spezial ocer Phenom den es mal gab nie offzielle Ergebnise gab

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Du hast das UD 9 vergessen, sehr schönes Board, leider auch sehr teuer ;D
Allerdings ich bin nicht bereit 500€ für ein Board zu bezahlen, nur damit ich ocn kann, dann lieber ne XE Cpu


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das die paar € die Käufer eines Rampage, Classified, UD7 oder Big Bang wirklich interessiert


 
Richtig, aber es werden eben nicht nur ein paar Euro sein.



XE85 schrieb:


> die aktuellen Regeln bei HWBot besagen das die verwendetete hardware auch am Markt verfügbar sein muss - also spezielle Boards gibs sicher nicht, auch bei den CPUs nicht - sie können maximal vorselektiert sein, das ist auch der Grund warum es mit dem AMD Spezial ocer Phenom den es mal gab nie offzielle Ergebnise gab
> 
> mfg


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie die Regeln sind, aber wenn dem so ist, dann wird es eben spezielle Boards geben, die auch zu kaufen sind, nur eben sehr teuer.
Aber das schreckt einen HWbot User eh nicht ab, der einen 980X nur zum Benchen kauft.
Den interessiert es nicht, ob er für das Brett statt 400 nun 700€ bezahlen muss.


----------



## XE85 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es werden eben nicht nur ein paar Euro sein.



deine Glaskugel hätte ich auch gerne



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie die Regeln sind, aber wenn dem so ist, dann wird es eben spezielle Boards geben, die auch zu kaufen sind, nur eben sehr teuer.



die gibt es auch - EVGA SR2 zB, dieses ist aber auch nicht teurer als andere Dual Sockel 1366 Boards mit vergleichbarer ausstattung

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> deine Glaskugel hätte ich auch gerne


 
Dafür braucht man keine Glaskugel, aber lass dich überraschen und dann wirst du es sehen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> die gibt es auch - EVGA SR2 zB, dieses ist aber auch nicht teurer als andere Dual Sockel 1366 Boards mit vergleichbarer ausstattung
> 
> mfg


 
Jup und das EVGA kostet noch mal wie viel?
Ach, genau, über 500€.

Und du meinst jetzt ernsthaft, dass ein OC Brett ohne die Sperrung von Intel für Sockel 1356 weniger kosten wird als das?


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man keine Glaskugel, aber lass dich überraschen und dann wirst du es sehen.



wenn du meinst



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup und das EVGA kostet noch mal wie viel?
> Ach, genau, über 500€.



wie gesagt - das ist nicht mehr als andere Dual Sockel 1366 Boards mit vergleichbarer Aussattung und ohne oc-Funktionen im BIOS - also verlangt EVGA keinen cent aufpreis dafür



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und du meinst jetzt ernsthaft, dass ein OC Brett ohne die Sperrung von Intel für Sockel 1356 weniger kosten wird als das?



ja natürlich - oder willst du jetzt Dual CPU Boards mit Single CPU Boards vergleichen???

bei "normalen" (single Socket 1356) overclocking Boards wird sich der Preis bei 300-350€ einpendeln - genau wie jetzt auch

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Meine Glakugel genannt "LCD" sagt mir aber das normale OC Boards so um die 100€ kosten, nur die Super Ultra High End Oc Boards sind so um die 300€ rum.


----------



## herethic (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ich hoffe nur dass Sandy Bridge eine Alternative Variante zum i5-530 wird und nicht nur aus High-End CPU's bestehen wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Da hoffe ich aber was gaaaaaaaaanz anderes ;D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Sandy wirds vom kleinen Dualcore bis hin zum fetten Octacore geben, afaik.


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sandy wirds vom kleinen Dualcore bis hin zum fetten Octacore geben, afaik.


Wollten die den Hexa-Core nicht auslassen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

2, 4 und 8 - ja.


----------



## Sturmtank (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

wobei der octacore sicher nur auf den 1356er boards und für server erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

ja klar worauf soll er sonst laufen?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Intel könnte ja einen 6 Kerner für 1155 anbieten, aber dann würden sie ja den 1356 überflüssig machen.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

wozu? - der Sockel 1155 ist für CPUs mit iGPU - es wird auch keinen 6 Kerner für den Sockel des Llano geben, sondern genauso maximal quadcores

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Ist denn der 1155 nicht wieder Midclass bei Intel?
Ich denke nicht, dass du 1155 und Liano miteinander vergleichen kannst.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Sockel 1155 für CPUs mit iGPU, Sockel 1356 für CPUs ohne iGPU - CPUs ohne Grafik wird es laut aktuellem Status nicht für den Sockel 1155 geben, dafür gibts für den Sockel 1356 2, 4, 6 und 8 Kerner

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Kann man eigentlich mit einem Release bzw. einer Verfügbarkeit ab Oktober rechnen?
Oder besser gesagt überhaupt mit diesem Jahr.​


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

ich weiß auch nicht mit midclass meinst? - Es wird beim Sockel 1155 keine CPUs ohne GPU geben - also ist das anders als heute mit dem Sockel 1156, da gibts bekanntlich auch CPUs ohne iGPU, und es steht ja auch gar nicht fest wie ein Sockel 1155 Quadcore leistnsmäßig zu einem Sockel 1356 Quadcore stehn wird 

und der Llano wird sich sehr wohl mit dem SB mit IGPU messen lassen müssen 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Release bzw. einer Verfügbarkeit ab Oktober rechnen?
> Oder besser gesagt überhaupt mit diesem Jahr.​



nein - da beginnt gerade mal die Serienfertigung

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Keine Ahnung, aber zuerst kommt 1155 raus und entsprechende CPUs.


----------



## zøtac (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Release bzw. einer Verfügbarkeit ab Oktober rechnen?​


Drauf verlassen kann man sich nicht, und Oktober kommt wenn nur 1155 raus. 1356 und 2011 werden vermutlich mitte 2011 erscheinen


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

1155 ist eigentlich uninteressant, da ich einen Umstieg von Quad auf Quad für nicht sinnvoll halte.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber zuerst kommt 1155 raus und entsprechende CPUs.



ja und? - ein aufrüsten von 1156 auf 1155 wird nicht lohnen - die die neu kaufen müssen halt einen mit iGPU nehmen oder auf den Sockel 1356 warten

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Exakt, außerdem find ich es sowieso ******** die Mainstream Produkte zuerst zu releasen!


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Mich würden die 1356 CPUs auch mehr interessieren, aber wenn die früher erscheinenden Mainstreamprozessoren mit einem guten Preis auffahren, lässt sich da vielleicht was machen.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Exakt, außerdem find ich es sowieso ******** die Mainstream Produkte zuerst zu releasen!



Intel will nur noch mehr Geld machen.


----------



## Sturmtank (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



thysol schrieb:


> Intel will nur noch mehr Geld machen.



und man sieht ja wie schwer es intel fällt, wenn man die quartalszahlen betrachtet


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



thysol schrieb:


> Intel will nur noch mehr Geld machen.


 Das ist ein vollkommen logischer Schritt, wo wird denn mehr Geld gemacht? High-End oder Mainstream?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



thysol schrieb:


> Intel will nur noch mehr Geld machen.


Ist doch auch Verständlich, wer will das schon nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja und? - ein aufrüsten von 1156 auf 1155 wird nicht lohnen - die die neu kaufen müssen halt einen mit iGPU nehmen oder auf den Sockel 1356 warten
> 
> mfg


 
Richtig, wer hat denn gesagt, dass es sich lohnen wird von 1156/1366 auf 1155 upzugraden? 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Exakt, außerdem find ich es sowieso ******** die Mainstream Produkte zuerst zu releasen!


 
Weil Intel den Fehler bei der 1366/1156 Einführung nicht mehr machen will.
Damals sind viele auf 1366 umgestiegen und haben sich für 1156 nicht mehr interessiert.
Jetzt sollen viele auf 1155 aufsteigen und nächsten Jahr dann auf 1356 wechseln, weil sie merken, dass erst mit 1356 der Leistungsschub kommt, den viele Tests zuvor betitelt hatten.
Intel kassiert dann doppelt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*

Stimmt, trotzdem wer soviel Geld hat das er sich erst 1155 kauft und dann auch noch 1356 der hat eindeutig zuviel ;D


----------



## thysol (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Stimmt, trotzdem wer soviel Geld hat das er sich erst 1155 kauft und dann auch noch 1356 der hat eindeutig zuviel ;D



Wenn ich dass Geld haette wuerde ich dass wahrscheinlich auch so machen.


----------



## steinschock (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuelle Gerüchte: Sandy Bridge kommt zur CES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil Intel den Fehler bei der 1366/1156 Einführung nicht mehr machen will.
> Damals sind viele auf 1366 umgestiegen und haben sich für 1156 nicht mehr interessiert.



  

Bei 2% Marktanteil von Intel CPUs für den S.1366 hält sichs in grenzen.
Und davon sind die sicher nicht ausgegangen,
schließlich war und ist 1366 über dem 1156 angesiedelt.


Abschließend kann man sagen das gerade wer sich den 1366 recht früh gekauft hat immer noch das schnellste Sys hat. 
Und auch noch auf 32nm Hexacore wechseln kann,
auch aus P/L Sicht ne gute Sache.  
Schließlich muss ich bis Bulli warten, 
weil vor Liano graut mir nicht.

Und wenn die voraussagen zutreffen und die IPC max 15-20% besser ist wie beim PII wäre es immer noch Nehalem Niveau.

PC ist halt Spielzeug und solange man AMD nicht richtig OC kann ist es eh egal.


----------



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*

Es sind neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas eigenartig ist dabei nur die Spiehcerperformance des SB Prototypen, bei den ersten Benchmarks von intel hatt der SB eine deutlich höhere Bandbreite als ein Lynnfield - eventuell läuft der Prototyp nur mit Single Channel

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*

Was ist ein 720 ? Meinen die einen 920 ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*



thysol schrieb:


> Wenn ich dass Geld haette wuerde ich dass wahrscheinlich auch so machen.


 
Ich hab das Geld schon, ich mache es aber nicht. 



steinschock schrieb:


> PC ist halt Spielzeug und solange man AMD nicht richtig OC kann ist es eh egal.


 
Tja, laut Intel ist Übertakten bei Sandy Bridge aber vorbei, bzw. es muss teuer erkauft werden.


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was ist ein 720 ? Meinen die einen 920 ?



Das ist ein 720M (Notebook)


----------



## XE85 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*

so ist es - beim Sandy Bridge dürfte es sich wohl ebenfalls um ein mobile Modell handeln - ist aber egal, wichtig war offenbar die IPC und da die CPUs taktgleich sind gehn die +18% komplett auf die IPC

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das ist ein 720M (Notebook)


Ahh 
Danke


----------



## XE85 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*

eine neue Übersicht über die (vorraussichtlich) ersten Modelle im Herbst - deckt sich aber mit der Tabelle auf Seite1

Intel Sandy Bridge: Diese Modelle plant Intel im Herbst - intel, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge, core i3

interessant ist das sich die hohen Taktraten bei den Quadcores zu bestätigen scheinen, bis 500MHz mehr als das jeweilige Vorgängermodell kombiniert mit höherer IPC sorgt schon für einiges an Mehrleistung

mfg


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: neue Benchmarks aufgetaucht*



XE85 schrieb:


> eine neue Übersicht über die (vorraussichtlich) ersten Modelle im Herbst - deckt sich aber mit der Tabelle auf Seite1
> 
> Intel Sandy Bridge: Diese Modelle plant Intel im Herbst - intel, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge, core i3
> 
> ...



Es wird sich dennoch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich lohnen von einem i5/i7 auf einem Sockel 1155 Sandy Bridge umzusteigen. Dass wird sich wohl erst richtig mit den 6/8 Kern Sandys lohnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



thysol schrieb:


> Es wird sich dennoch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich lohnen von einem i5/i7 auf einem Sockel 1155 Sandy Bridge umzusteigen. Dass wird sich wohl erst richtig mit den 6/8 Kern Sandys lohnen.


 
Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, was ein Gamer mit einem 8 Kerner machen soll außer den ganzen Tag zu benchen.


----------



## XE85 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

auf einen Sockel 1155 lohnt der umstieg vom 1156/1366 sicher nicht, auf den Sockel 1356 schon eher



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, was ein  Gamer mit einem 8 Kerner machen soll außer den ganzen Tag zu benchen.



Ich lese in seinem Beitrag nichts über Games - man sollte es vll nicht immer so engstirnig sehn

mfg


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, was ein Gamer mit einem 8 Kerner machen soll außer den ganzen Tag zu benchen.



Genauso viel wie aktuelle Gamer etwas mit einem 6 Kerner anfangen koennen und trotzdem wird er munter weiterempfohlen in den Kaufberatungsthreads. Dass wird wohl mit Sandy 8 Kerner aehnlich. Achnee, wahrscheinlich doch nicht, sind ja von Intel, die kann mann ja nicht empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Ich empfehle keinen 6 Kerner für ein reines Gaming System.
Wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich empfehle keinen 6 Kerner für ein reines Gaming System.
> Wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern.



Jo, dass stimmt. Bis 6/8 Kerne in Spielen wirklich was bringen wird wohl wahrscheinlich noch viel Zeit vergehen. Mit einem aktuellen 4 Kerner wird mann wohl lange noch Spass haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Jop, solange die Xbox der Maßstab der Entwickler ist, wird wohl auch so lange bleiben. 

Das waren noch Zeiten, als die Games für den PC entwickelt wurdenn und man Games wie Doom 3 kaufte und spielen wollte, obwohls noch keine Hardware gab, die stark genug dafür ist. 
Das letzte Mal gabs den Effekt bei Crysis und ... oh Wunder.. es wurde für den PC entwickelt.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, solange die Xbox der Maßstab der Entwickler ist, wird wohl auch so lange bleiben.
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten, als die Games für den PC entwickelt wurdenn und man Games wie Doom 3 kaufte und spielen wollte, obwohls noch keine Hardware gab, die stark genug dafür ist.
> Das letzte Mal gabs den Effekt bei Crysis und ... oh Wunder.. es wurde für den PC entwickelt.



Metro 2033 hat auch so halber den Effekt. Es hat ne Hammer Grafik und laeuft nur mit einer Geforce GTX 480 richtig fluessig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Nun ja, ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter flüssig verstehst, aber flüssig kanns ja nie genug sein, sieh Crysis.
Und so hammerhart finde ich die Grafik von Metro nun nicht.
Das Game ist wie Stalker auch eine einzige Enttäuschung. 
Mir geht das mit den Rollenspielelementen so auf den Sack.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten, als die Games für den PC entwickelt wurdenn und man Games wie Doom 3 kaufte und spielen wollte, obwohls noch keine Hardware gab, die stark genug dafür ist.
> Das letzte Mal gabs den Effekt bei Crysis und ... oh Wunder.. es wurde für den PC entwickelt.


 Derartige Spiele wären aber auch allesamt mit weniger Hardwarehunger möglich gewesen. Bei etwas besserer Optimierung wären Unreal, Far Cry, Crysis und Co. locker einige fps schneller gelaufen.

Bei Konsolenports kann sowas aber auch der Fall sein, siehe schlecht portierte Spiele, alá GTA4 oder STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed: Ultimate Sith-Edition, ebenso wie Spiele, die auch auf Konsole exisiteren, auf PC sehr gut aussehen können - bei Unreal: Tournament 3 war der PC die Leadplattform, sah hervorragend aus und war trotzdem auf Konsolen machbar - natürlich mit schlechterer Grafik und weniger fps.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Sicher wären sie auch mit weniger Hardwarehunger gut gelaufen, aber die Hersteller wollen ihre neuesten Produkte auch vekaufen und da wird den Entwicklern dann gesagt, was sein muss, damit das Game supere läuft.

Star Wars war ja nicht schlecht portiert.
Auf der Konsole war es ebenso beschissen. 

Die Call of Duty Reihe ist recht gut umgesetzt. Die siehen super aus, haben wenig Anspruch an die Hardware und unterhalten gut.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass der erste Teil PC-exklusiv war und Infinity Ward deswegen Erfahrung in dem Sektor hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Bei etwas besserer Optimierung wären Unreal, Far Cry, Crysis und Co. locker einige fps schneller gelaufen [...] schlecht portierte Spiele, alá GTA4


Das sagst du jedes Mal. Belege?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Na ja, GTA 4 war nun wirklich nicht sehr glücklich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Das lief schon in der v1.0 mit Konsolen-Details auf einem X2 3800+ und einer X1900XT mit mehr Fps als auf einer Xbox 360 ...


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das lief schon in der v1.0 mit Konsolen-Details auf einem X2 3800+ und einer X1900XT mit mehr Fps als auf einer Xbox 360 ...


 
Was?!
Welche Einstellungen im Spiel sind denn mit Konsolendetails zu vergleichen?

Das Spiel läuft bei mir auch mit aktuellstem Patch fürchterlich, ich muss alles stark reduzieren, sogar die Auflösung muss ich auf 1024 x 768 runterdrehen, nur um immernoch unbefriedigende 25fps zu bekommen.

Da läuft bei mir Crysis auf "Hoch" um einiges besser.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Je nach Option rund 1/3 bis 1/10 dessen, was die PC-Version erlaubt. Zudem nur 720p und manche Sachen wie AF fehlen komplett.

Die Fps sind bei 30 gelockt, Slows unter 15 kommen oft vor, das Streaming braucht elendig lange. Also ziemlich gruselig.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und so hammerhart finde ich die Grafik von Metro nun nicht.
> Das Game ist wie Stalker auch eine einzige Enttäuschung.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Call of Duty Reihe ist recht gut umgesetzt. Die siehen super aus,  haben wenig Anspruch an die Hardware und unterhalten gut.



Call of Duty bietet Konsolen Grafik. Also dass die "super aussehen" kann ich nicht bestaetigen. Und Metro 2033 hat einige "wenige" schwachstellen aber ansonsten kann dass Game grafisch mit Crysis mithalten, mal abgesehen von den misslungenen Gesichter. 

Die Stalker Reihe hat an einigen Stellen eine grandiose Grafik und dann wieder eine sehr miserable Grafik. Stalker Clear Sky sieht aber auch sehr gut aus. Stalker SOC und Call of Pripyat sehen da schlechter aus.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Je nach Option rund 1/3 bis 1/10 dessen, was die PC-Version erlaubt. Zudem nur 720p und manche Sachen wie AF fehlen komplett.
> 
> Die Fps sind bei 30 gelockt, Slows unter 15 kommen oft vor, das Streaming braucht elendig lange. Also ziemlich gruselig.


 Bei der Konsolen-Version sind mir aber nie hässliche Schlieren bei verminderter Schattenqualität aufgefallen. 
Allgemein läuft das Spiel bei mir ziemlich bescheiden, auch bei massiv reduzierten Details, ich hab's weggelegt und werde es erst wieder rausholen, wenn ein neuer Rechner herkommt. 
Wenn die Konsoleros auf 'ner noch schlechteren Qualität zocken - dann frag' ich mich echt, wie die das ertragen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Hässliche Schlieren? Schau dir mal GTA4 auf der 360. Mir läuft's da kalt den Rücken runter


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



thysol schrieb:


> Call of Duty bietet Konsolen Grafik. Also dass die "super aussehen" kann ich nicht bestaetigen.


 
Jup, sie bieten DX9 Grafik, wie rund 90% aller Games, die in den letzten Monaten so rausgekommen sind und noch rauskommen werden.
Aber zu sagen, dass Call of Duty schlecht ist, kannst du auch nicht sagen.
Klar, mit Crysis kanns nicht mithalten, aber wenn ich mir Stalker angucke, dann frage ich mich, wo da die "bessere" Grafik versteckt ist.

Ich hab GTA 4 auf der Xbox gespielt und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. sieht teils sehr realistisch aus, auch wenn die Texturen nicht immer die besten sind - selbiges war bei Half-Life 2, allgemein sehr glaubwürdige und atmosphärisch-dichte Optik, obwohl andere Spiele grafisch aufwendiger waren. Da wird halt von Minimalismus ausgegangen, nicht von dem größtmöglich machbaren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Welches Stalker meinst du jetzt?
Den ersten hab ich nie gespielt, weil der zuviele Bugs hatte und ich kein Geld als Betatester bekam, sondern noch hätte bezahlen müssen.
Irgendwo ist dann bei mir auch Schicht im Schacht. 

Und das letzte Stalker fand ich einfach nur fade, sowohl von der Grafik, als auch vom Gameplay und der Story.
Ich will in Shootern keine Rollenspielelemente haben, deswegen hab ich Borderlands auch schnell entsorgt und das liegt nun nutzlos hier rum.
50 Ocken in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, sie bieten DX9 Grafik, wie rund 90% aller Games, die in den letzten Monaten so rausgekommen sind und noch rauskommen werden.


DX9 heisst nicht gleich Grafik auf Konsolero Niveau. Crysis Warhead sieht in DirectX 9 genauso gut aus wie in DirectX 10 und zwischen Crysis Warhead und Call of Duty liegen grafisch Welten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber zu sagen, dass Call of Duty schlecht ist, kannst du auch nicht sagen.
> Klar, mit Crysis kanns nicht mithalten, aber wenn ich mir Stalker angucke, dann frage ich mich, wo da die "bessere" Grafik versteckt ist.



Ich habe ja zugegeben dass die Stalker Reihe nicht so super aussieht. Ich meine aber dass Metro 2033 dass einzige Spiel ist dass grafisch an Crysis herankommt. Titel wie Call of Duty darf mann eigentlich grafisch im Zusammenhang mit Crysis/Metro 2033 gar nicht erwaehnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



thysol schrieb:


> DX9 heisst nicht gleich Grafik auf Konsolero Niveau. Crysis Warhead sieht in DirectX 9 genauso gut aus wie in DirectX 10 und zwischen Crysis Warhead und Call of Duty liegen grafisch Welten.


 
Jep, da kann ich zustimmen, ich hab Warhead auch in DX9 gespielt (weil unter DX10 immer abgestürzt ist) und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen, als es dann endlich mal unter DX10 lief.

Call of Duty ist eben Konsolengrafik, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Auf der Xbox siehts so aus wie aufm PC.
Aber für mich trotzdem OK. es kommt mir eher aufs Gameplay und Story an, fette Grafik alleine reizt mich schon lange nicht mehr.



thysol schrieb:


> Ich habe ja zugegeben dass die Stalker Reihe nicht so super aussieht. Ich meine aber dass Metro 2033 dass einzige Spiel ist dass grafisch an Crysis herankommt. Titel wie Call of Duty darf mann eigentlich grafisch im Zusammenhang mit Crysis/Metro 2033 gar nicht erwaehnen.


 
Ich hab Call of Duty deswegen erwähnt, weil es moderat mit der Hardware umgeht und nicht solch ein Fresser ist wie Crysis/Metro/GTA 4.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Es gibt nur einen einzigen S.T.A.L.K.E.R.-Teil - Clear Sky und Call of Prypiat (von denen ich übrigens letzteren, auf Grund der ordentlicheren Programmierung besser fand) sind Add-Ons. Aber der Fehler unterläuft leider den meisten.

Rollenspielelemente sind eigentlich genau das, was die heutige Shooter-Generation braucht. In diesen ganzen Reihen voller innovationsloser Moorhuhn-Kreationen sind die eine oder andere "Aufrüstung" durch Upgrades, die sich an Rollenspielen orientieren oder spezielle Interaktion mit Charakteren, eine willkommene Erfrischung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Wie gesagt, Stalker habe ich nie gespielt und beim letzten habe ich schon gekotzt, als ich diese olle Karte gesehen habe.
Ich finde Games wie Call of Duty besser.
Linealer Weg, fette Story (auch wenn an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.  aber die Stalker Story ist ja noch mehr... ) gute Musik, klasse Gameplay und fertig. 
Sowas mag ich. 
Schade nur, dass die Single Player Ecke immer kürzer wird und alle nur noch Multiplayer haben wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

*@ Two-Face*

Stand-Alones, bitte. Kann man beide zocken ohne SoC gespielt zu haben oder zu besitzen. 

Und nun Back 2 Topic


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab Call of Duty deswegen erwähnt, weil es moderat mit der Hardware umgeht und nicht solch ein Fresser ist wie Crysis/Metro/GTA 4.



Call of Duty laeuft ja sogar noch auf Two-Face's Rechner fluessig.


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Linealer Weg


Genau das finde ich an Spielen grundsätzlich schlecht, auch wenn sie noch so gut gemacht sind. Meine Spielerkarriere begann unter anderem mit GTA, ich brauch Handlungsfreiraum.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> , fette Story


Wie bitte? Sorry, aber jeder B-Movie kann da mithalten. Auch wenn Modern Warfare 1 und 2 klasse inszeniert sind - die Story liegt nur geringfügig über dem Genredurchschnitt. Einfach total unrealistischer Verschwörungskram, im 1. Teil ging das ja noch, aber spätestens als im 2. Teil die I.S.S. von der Atomrakete weggepustet wurde, war ich kurz davor den PC auszumachen.


thysol schrieb:


> Call of Duty laeuft ja sogar noch auf Two-Face's Rechner fluessig.


 Wenn du wüsstest, was am meinem PC noch alles flüssig laufen würde.  Das Geld, das ich über die Jahre in eigentlich existentiell sinnlose Aufrüstungen hätte stecken können, habe ich in bessere Dinge investiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



thysol schrieb:


> Call of Duty laeuft ja sogar noch auf Two-Face's Rechner fluessig.


 
Jop, sag ich doch, selbst veraltete Hardware kann da noch was reißen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Sorry, aber jeder B-Movie kann da mithalten. Auch wenn Modern Warfare 1 und 2 klasse inszeniert sind - die Story liegt nur geringfügig über dem Genredurchschnitt. Einfach total unrealistischer Verschwörungskram, im 1. Teil ging das ja noch, aber spätestens als im 2. Teil die I.S.S. von der Atomrakete weggepustet wurde, war ich kurz davor den PC auszumachen.


 
Jep, Kriegsstory eben, schon mal daran gedacht, was "Modern Warfare" heißen könnte? 
Und wenn du das unrealistisch ist, was ist dann Stalker?
Mutanten in der Ukraine? 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und nun Back 2 Topic


 
Jo, hast recht, sorry, mal wieder etwas langgezogen.


----------



## thysol (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was am meinem PC noch alles flüssig laufen würde.  Das Geld, das ich über die Jahre in eigentlich existentiell sinnlose Aufrüstungen hätte stecken können, habe ich in bessere Dinge investiert.



Dafuer kannst du dich bei den Konsolen bedanken.

@Topic
Wieviel glaubt ihr werden die neuen Sandys wohl kosten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*



thysol schrieb:


> @Topic
> Wieviel glaubt ihr werden die neuen Sandys wohl kosten?


 
Keine Ahnung, die ersten sicher soviel wie jetzt auch, vielleicht anfangs etwas mehr.
Die 1356 sicher teuer, das übliche 1000€ Modell ist sicher auch dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: zum SB Start gibts wohl 5 Modelle - 2 Dual und 3 Quadcores, alle >3GHz*

Das kommt drauf an, wie viel schneller sie sind und was AMD bis dahin zu bieten hat.


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Ifos über die Sockel 1155 und Notebookmodelle aufgetaucht*

Es sind neue Details über die Sandy Bridge Modelle für den Sockel 1155 und Notebooks aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei den K Modellen dürfte es sich wie bisher um Modelle mit offenem Multi handeln - S und T Modelle haben weniger TDP und niedrigere Taktraten 

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

bei Xtreme Systems sind ifos über ein Sockel 2011 CPU aufgetaucht - laut den Screens hat diese 8Kerne + HT, 20MByte L3 Chache und besitzt die neue Befehlssatzerweiterung AVX, die BCLR beträgt 100MHz

Quelle: [NEW STUFF] SANDYBRIDGE LGA2xxx - XtremeSystems Forums

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

SO Alle Mal Freuen ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ;D
Schöne Sachen haben sich ja in den letzten 3 Wochen getan,
*stöhn* das wird sehr schwer das Alles Nachzuholen ;(
Aber Klasse das immer mehr und mehr Infos zu Sandy durchdringen.
@PCGH Marc 1000 Euro darauf das auf jeden Fall das 999$ Modell dabei sein wird, egal was AMD macht. Bei den P4s haben se doch auch nene 1000der genommen.
Der Einzige Preis der sich anpassen wird is der der unteren Modelle, das Top bleibt teuer


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*



XE85 schrieb:


> bei Xtreme Systems sind ifos über ein Sockel 2011 CPU aufgetaucht - laut den Screens hat diese 8Kerne + HT, 20MByte L3 Chache und besitzt die neue Befehlssatzerweiterung AVX, die BCLR beträgt 100MHz
> 
> Quelle: [NEW STUFF] SANDYBRIDGE LGA2xxx - XtremeSystems Forums
> 
> mfg



Auch wenn sich dass richtig Fett anhoert ist Sandy Bridge bei mir nicht eingeplant. Ich werde vorerst meinem i5-750 treu bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

Ein Spielesystem auf Sockel 2011 Basis ist sicher auch nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## thysol (20. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Spielesystem auf Sockel 2011 Basis ist sicher auch nicht wirklich günstig.



Sockel 2011? Von dem habe ich noch nie gehoert.


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Spielesystem auf Sockel 2011 Basis ist sicher auch nicht wirklich günstig.



ein Sockel 2011 System ist auch (laut aktuellem Stand) nicht für Spiele dedacht - oder hast du schonmal jemanden gesehn der ein Sockel 1567 Sys zum spielen hat?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*



XE85 schrieb:


> ein Sockel 2011 System ist auch (laut aktuellem Stand) nicht für Spiele dedacht - oder hast du schonmal jemanden gesehn der ein Sockel 1567 Sys zum spielen hat?
> 
> mfg


 
Solche Typen gibts immer wieder, die das ausprobieren wollen, oder hast du noch nie das Forum gelesen?


----------



## XE85 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

also hier im Forum wüsste ich keinen der ein Sockel 1567 Sys hat, Mobos dieser Kategorie kosten immerhin >2000€

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

Ich kenne hier auch niemand der ein 1567 Sys hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Ifos über Sockel 2011 CPUs aufgetaucht*

Hey ich habe hier mal einen kleinen Link zu ein Paar Daten von Sandy, ist glaub eine Menge dabei was wir schon wissen, aber vllt auch was uns noch Unbekanntes.
Mfg


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Es sind erste Infos über die Preisgestaltung der Sockel 1155 CPUs aufgetaucht:

Sandy Bridge: So viel könnten die neuen Intel-Prozessoren kosten - intel, quad-core, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge, core i3

ein kurze übersicht:

Core i7 - 2600: 300$
Core i5 - 2500: 230$
Core i5 - 2400: 150$
Core i3 - 2120: 150$
Core i3 - 2100: 100$


der i5-2400 dürfte wohl ein richtiger P/L Kracher werden - mit seinen 3,1GHz und höherer IPC dürfte er laut aktuellen Gerüchten etwa 20-25% schneller sein als ein i5-760 und dabei preislich gleich oder sogar leicht darunter liegen

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

1155-i7 und voller Fermi / HD6k kommendes Jahr - nice.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Das ist nicht nice, das is super mega nice, wie Promilatech sagen würde ;D


----------



## Ezio (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Wow, die Preise sind erfreulich niedrig. Ich hätte um die 500€ für den i7 geschätzt


----------



## Sturmtank (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

ich finde die 300 $ für den I7 2600 nicht schlecht, auch die anderen Preise sind gut. 
Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten was die Dinger leisten


----------



## xXenermaXx (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, noch sind es Mutmaßungen. Der i7 970 kostet immerhin noch 800-900€ und so stark wird der Preis für selbigen auch bei Sandybridge-launch nich fallen. Also sollte man sich nicht erschrecken wenn die neuen i7er (bzw. der teuerste) bei 500€ liegen (/liegt).


----------



## Rizzard (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wow, die Preise sind erfreulich niedrig. Ich hätte um die 500€ für den i7 geschätzt



Moment mal, das sind bislang nur Schätzungen. Also noch nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Der i7 970 kostet immerhin noch 800-900€ und so stark wird der Preis für selbigen auch bei Sandybridge-launch nich fallen.



die ersten Sandy Bridge Modelle für den Sockel 1155 stehen nicht in konkurrenz zum Gulftown, die ersten SB Modelle sind wie aktuell Sockel 1156CPUs für den Mainstreammarkt

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Das stimmt, es sind ja erst Schätzungen, und wie man sieht hat man sich ja auch beim i7 970 gehörig verschätzt anstatt 500 kostet er 900€.
@XE85 Jop, um die Leistung eines Gulftown zu erreichen bräuchten die neuen Sandys eine ca 50% höhere IPC, bei gleichem Takt.
Vorrausgesetzt die Kerne (also 4 Sandy und 6 Gulfi) skallieren Linear zur Leistung, da man ja im Prinzipp 6x100% und 4x150% hätte was bei beiden auf die Summe von 600 hinausläuft.
Wobei die 100% für die Grundleistung von Gulftown stehen, und die 150% für die Grundleistung+ die 50% höhere IPC, was aber sowie so nicht der Fall seien wird.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

bei Anandtech gibts einen Test eines recht finalen i5-2400:

The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Besonders herausragend sind die Performance der GPU, welche gegenüber dem Clarkdale über 100% schneller ist und auf HD5450 Niveau liegt und der Stromverbrauch


die CPU selbst ist rund 23% schneller als ein i5-760, taktbereinigt ist er 13% schneller

mfg


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



XE85 schrieb:


> bei Anandtech gibts einen Test eines recht finalen i5-2400:
> 
> The Sandy Bridge Preview - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> ...



Nur 13% bessere IPC. Also naja, da haette ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Asdener (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Glaub ich fang an zu sparen...Weiß jetz schon auf was ich sparen kann 

Wird sicher interressant...


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



thysol schrieb:


> Nur 13% bessere IPC. Also naja, da haette ich mehr erwartet.



mir ist da ein fehler unterlaufen, beim Sample funktionierte der Turbo noch nicht, beim 760 jedoch schon - damit ist die IPC 20-23% höher, den selbst bei vollauslastung taktet der 760 auf 2,93GHz, was einen TAktunterschied von etwa 3% ausmacht

mfg


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



XE85 schrieb:


> mir ist da ein fehler unterlaufen, beim Sample funktionierte der Turbo noch nicht, beim 760 jedoch schon - damit ist die IPC 20-23% höher, den selbst bei vollauslastung taktet der 760 auf 2,93GHz, was einen TAktunterschied von etwa 3% ausmacht
> 
> mfg



Achso, 20-23% hoert sich schon besser an, und fuer den Preis. Der neue i5 wird bestimmt ein P/L Kracher.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich denke allerdings auch, das es recht interessant werden könnte. Wie Intel sich aber mit den zwei sockeln weiterhin positioniert im Markt wird sich genau wie bei AMD erst noch zeigen.

Eventuell gehen die Preise für die APU Spitzenmodelle deutlich nach oben und die der reinen CPU´s im unteren und mittleren Bereich leicht nach unten. Wird sich alles erst noch zeigen müssen. Denn die Grafikeinheiten werden langsam wirklich interessant für sehr viele Leute, selbst Gelegenheitszocker etc. also nicht nur den reinen lowendbereich wos nur um Sparen geht.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Mich interessiert bislang, ob die 2MB mehr L3-Cache dem i7 2600 in Spielen was bringen, oder ob man genau so gut auch zu einem billigeren i5 2500 oder auch 2400 greifen kann.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert bislang, ob die 2MB mehr L3-Cache dem i7 2600 in Spielen was bringen, oder ob man genau so gut auch zu einem billigeren i5 2500 oder auch 2400 greifen kann.



Bringen wird es bestimmt was, fragt sich nur wieviel.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Nun bis Januar werden wohl noch ein paar Benches durchs Netz sickern.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun bis Januar werden wohl noch ein paar Benches durchs Netz sickern.



Bis Januar sollen die doch schon laengst auf dem Markt sein.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Wos

Ich dachte die 1155 Palette erscheint in etwa zur CES?


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wos
> 
> Ich dachte die 1155 Palette erscheint in etwa zur CES?



Nein. Sockel 1155 und die dazugehoerigen Modelle sollen noch Ende 2010 erscheinen.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Zwischen 3100Mhz und 2933MHz sind 167MHz unterschied, wenn man jetzt mal rechnet:
3100/100=31 31=1% 167/31=5.6...% Unterschied in der Taktfrequenz.
Und auf der Website steht: Sandy Bridge seems to offer a 10% increase in performance


----------



## basic123 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Naja, wenn es wirklich nur 10% sind, kann man getrost auf den Sockel 1356 warten. Die integrierte GPU wird wohl mehr für den Mainstream-Markt gedacht sein.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Wobei ich nicht glaube, das die 1356 CPUs schneller sind als die 1155er. 
Sie bieten eben bis zu 8 Kerne und werden eine Menge Geld kosten. Da wird mir der S1155 doch besseres P/L bieten (schätz ich jetzt mal).


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da wird mir der S1155 doch besseres P/L bieten (schätz ich jetzt mal).



Also ich weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt von deinem 3,6GHz Q9550 auf SB 1155 umzusteigen zumal mann ja wahrscheinlich die SB Modelle nicht uebertakten kann, mal von den K Modellen abgesehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

Der getestete i5 ist ja noch längst nich das schnellste 1155 Modell, da kommt ja noch ein schnellerer i5 und 2 i7s wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Der Sockel 1356 wird garantiert noch mal einige Schippen drauf legen, und ich wette das das Langsamste 1356 Modell schneller als das schnellste 1155 Modell sein wird, ganz zu schweigen von den Oktacores.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



thysol schrieb:


> ...zumal mann ja wahrscheinlich die SB Modelle nicht uebertakten kann, mal von den K Modellen abgesehen.



Ich brauch auch nicht übertakten, das wird mir mit dem Turbo nun abgenommen.
Wenn dann kommt eigentlich eh nur der i7 2600 für mich in Frage.

In der neuen PCGH Print steh allerdings auch, das die neuen CPUs zur CES erwartet werden.


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> In der neuen PCGH Print steh allerdings auch, das die neuen CPUs zur CES erwartet werden.



Ich hab jetzt auch mal die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe aufgeschlagen und da steht tatsaechlich dass Sandy Bridge erst 2011 erscheint. Dass muss aber ein Fehler sein. Siehe hier:

Intel Sandy Bridge: Diese Modelle plant Intel im Herbst - intel, core i7, core i5, sandy bridge, core i3


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

War wohl nur die "Gerüchteküche". Mal sehen was auf der IDF verkündet wird.


----------



## Ezio (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Der Sockel 1356 wird garantiert noch mal einige Schippen drauf legen, und ich wette das das Langsamste 1356 Modell schneller als das schnellste 1155 Modell sein wird, ganz zu schweigen von den Oktacores.


Das bezweifle ich mal stark, denn für 1356 werden auch Dual Cores kommen. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch nicht übertakten, das wird mir mit dem Turbo nun abgenommen.



Turbo kann aber niemals richtiges OC ersetzen


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Ezio schrieb:


> Turbo kann aber niemals richtiges OC ersetzen



Ob du mit nem Turbo 3,8 GHZ, oder durch manuelles OC 4,0 GHZ erreichst, macht im Endeffekt auch kaum noch einen Unterschied. Für alles darüber brauchst dann eh ne Wakü.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich mal stark, denn für 1356 werden auch Dual Cores kommen.



wobei man hier davon ausgehn kann das es sich um ein Alibi Xeon Modell(e) handelt, so wie beim Sockel 1366 der Xeon E5502 und 5503



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ob du mit nem Turbo 3,8 GHZ, oder durch  manuelles OC 4,0 GHZ erreichst, macht im Endeffekt auch kaum noch einen  Unterschied.



doch macht es, denn es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das die 3,8GHz auch bei belastung auf allen Kernen anliegen, genauers über die Turboabstufung hab ich noch nicht gefunden

mfg


----------



## thysol (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ob du mit nem Turbo 3,8 GHZ, oder durch manuelles OC 4,0 GHZ erreichst, macht im Endeffekt auch kaum noch einen Unterschied. Für alles darüber brauchst dann eh ne Wakü.



Doch dass macht einen Unterschied. Der Turbo ist nur aktiv wenn die CPU unter ihrer TDP bleibt. Also sind nie alle Cores auf 3,8GHz unter Vollast.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich mal stark, denn für 1356 werden auch Dual Cores kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo kann aber niemals richtiges OC ersetzen


Ja wenn du jetzt die Dual Cores außen vor lässt, ich mein wer kauft sich ein High End Board und dann ein Dual in einer Zeit wo es Oktas gibt???
Was mich gestern beim Blättern der PCGH (war eine ältere Ausgabe) da haben sie getestet was der Turo bringt, und das Ergebniss war beim i7 980X etwa 4.4% Mehr Leistung.
Darauf setzt ich mich hin und rechne mal die Taktsteigerung aus ...
4% Das heißt dann wohl das OC mehr Bringt als immer Behauptet wird.


----------



## Ezio (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Infos über die möglichen Preise der Sockel 1155 SBs aufgetaucht*

8 Kerne mit 95W kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, also werden die wohl für 2011 kommen


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

über einen User im HWLuxx hab ich die info bekommen das eventuell der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366 im Desktopmarkt werden wird, weder intel selbst noch gute informierte Seiten wie Anandtech sprechen aktuell von einem Sockel 1356

Sockel 2011 CPUs sollen 4 bi 8 Kerne haben, ein Quad Channel DDR3 inteface und 40 PCIe 3.0 Lanes 

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig das der Sockel anstatt 1356 jetzt doch 2011 genannt wird?


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

nein - den Sockel 1356 hat intel angeblich komplett aus der Roadmap gestrichen - wirklich offizielle Infos gibt es aber dazu nicht

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

Halte ich für Unwahrscheinlich, kein User aber auch Wirklich keiner wird sich ein Mainboard mit Quad Channel Interface kaufe, das ist zu Oversized.
Wäre doch auch schwachsinning, ist doch ne gute strategie, erst die etwas verlangsamten modelle mit 1155 raus bringen und dann noch die schnelleren 1356 hinterherschieben, und eh man sichs versieht ist Ivy Bridge da.


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

wiso? - die "Mainstreammobos" könnten "nur" 4 Sockel haben, wäre ja völlig ausreichend

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

Nur das Sockel 2011 wenn dann ein High End Sockel wäre.
Und das kostet auch schon enorm, 2011 Goldpins haben auch ihren Preis, und die Anfälligkeit für verbogene Pins wäre um einiges größer...
Ich hätte natürlich nichts dagegen wenn es zu einem anständigen Preis verfügbar sein würde.
OT: Kommt Ivy Bridge auch für dieselben Sockel? Also 1155 1356/2011 und für welchen Zuerst?


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

2011 Wäre totaler overkill für den "Main"stream bereich. Sowas lohnt nur in Servern, und selbst da wollen viele Leute nicht son riesen Teil, weils zu Teuer ist, und zu oversized.

Wir sprechen ja von CPU´s und Boards die auf QuadSOCKEL ausgelegt sind. Das schon heftig, und auch die PCIE3 lans sind heftig viel


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

Ich denke auch das eher auf 1356 gesetzt wird, weil 2011 wäre Totaler Schwachsinn.
Wenn schon ohne Zusatz-Chip 40 PCI-E 3.0 Lanes erreicht werden - Was ja 80 PCI-E 2.0 Lanes entspräche, zumindest von der Bandbreite her, ist das sowas von Oversized.


----------



## basic123 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*



> Halte ich für Unwahrscheinlich, kein User aber auch Wirklich keiner wird sich ein Mainboard mit Quad Channel Interface kaufe, das ist zu Oversized.


Schon klar^^ Das habe ich irgendwo schon mal gehört. " Keiner wird sich 980X kaufen, keiner wird sich Grafikkarte für 1000€ kaufen etc.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

ja, aber wir reden hier von System die im fünfstelligen Bereich sind. Also nen Faktor 10 teurer.


----------



## basic123 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

Es werden sich trotzdem Leute finden, die es kaufen werden. Dafür kann ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*

ja klar, aber die wirste an einer oder zwei Händen ablesen können. Das halt völlig unrealistisch. Es gibt auch Leute die Fliegen zur ISS, trotzdem hat das mit nem "normalen" Nutzer nichts zu tun.

Also ich leg meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, das keiner in diesem Forum sich son Teil einfach zum zocken nach Hause stellt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> OT: Kommt Ivy Bridge auch für dieselben Sockel? Also 1155 1356/2011 und für welchen Zuerst?



Will ich doch hoffen. Allerdings ist bei Intel ein neuer Sockel garnicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ezio (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich leg meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, das keiner in diesem Forum sich son Teil einfach zum zocken nach Hause stellt.



Da wüsste ich schon ein paar Kandidaten


----------



## Gast1111 (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Will ich doch hoffen. Allerdings ist bei Intel ein neuer Sockel garnicht so unwahrscheinlich.


Intel benutzt doch nur ständig neue Sockel, weil es ihnen nicht anders Möglich war.
D.h wenn sie den Sockel beibehalten können, dann werden sie es Machen, da ja auch entsprechend neue Chipsätze entwickelt werden müssen...


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Sandy Bridge Chipsätze bekommen nun quasi in letzter Minute doch noch USB3 verpasst

Quelle: Intel backtracks on USB 3 | bit-tech.net

mfg


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Hi wirds bei SO 1155 wieder nur 4 Kerner geben oder auch 6 Kerner ?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: ist doch der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des Sockel 1366?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Intel benutzt doch nur ständig neue Sockel, weil es ihnen nicht anders Möglich war.
> D.h wenn sie den Sockel beibehalten können, dann werden sie es Machen, da ja auch entsprechend neue Chipsätze entwickelt werden müssen...



Neue Chipsätze sind aber so oder so irgendwann fällig. Ob man da nun den Sockel wechselt oder nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Hi wirds bei SO 1155 wieder nur 4 Kerner geben oder auch 6 Kerner ?



Maximal 4 Kerne. Erst S1356 wird bis zu 8 Kerne haben.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Hm ist ja doof .


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Ach mir würden 4 Kerne langen.
Es wird noch so lange dauern, bis 4 Kerne nicht mehr zum zocken langen.
Außerdem wird der S1155 wohl deutlich preiswerter als die 1356 Variante( könnte ich mir vorstellen).


----------



## thysol (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach mir würden 4 Kerne langen.
> Es wird noch so lange dauern, bis 4 Kerne nicht mehr zum zocken langen.
> Außerdem wird der S1155 wohl deutlich preiswerter als die 1356 Variante( könnte ich mir vorstellen).



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 4 Kerne reichen noch voellig aus zum Zocken. Dass ist nicht so tragisch dass fuer Sockel 1155 nur 4 Kerner kommen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Ja nur haste bei allen 1155 wohl ne IGP dabei, was halt für die meisten absolut sinnfrei sein wird....

Also wird man sich doch ne 1356 Plattform holen.


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja nur haste bei allen 1155 wohl ne IGP dabei, was halt für die meisten absolut sinnfrei sein wird....


 
Kann man doch deaktivieren?!


----------



## basic123 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Deaktivieren kann man den, mitbezahlen muss man ihn trotzdem


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Kommt im Endeffekt aber wohl immer noch billiger als ein 1356 Mobo und dazugehörige CPU.




XE85 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge Chipsätze bekommen nun quasi in letzter Minute doch noch USB3 verpasst
> 
> Quelle: Intel backtracks on USB 3 | bit-tech.net
> 
> mfg


 
Bin mal gespannt ob das Auswirkungen auf den Release hat.

Weis man eigentlich, ob Lüfter, welche auf S1156 gepasst haben, auch auf 1155 passen werden?


----------



## Schudukduk (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Auf ComputerBase gibts eine menge neue Infos :
Klick
Klick
Klick
Klick
und von AMD noch das hier:
Klick
mfg Schudukduk


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Danke für die Links

mfg


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Wär schon schwach wenn USB 3 nicht nativ unterstützt würde. Schade allerdings dass keine 6/8-Kerner für den Mainstream Sockel kommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sandy Bridge Chipsatz nun offenbar doch mit nativem USB3*

Hey coole Infos aber auf CB steht das SB doch kein Usb 3 hat: Klick Misch
Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Cinebench 11 Test mit einem Vorserienmodell*

in ein News von CB ist ein Cinebench 11.5 Wert einer SB CPU die über HT verfügt und mit 3GHz läuft. Die CPU erreicht hier 5,57 Punkte.

2 Vergleichswerte:

i7-950 @ 3GHz: 4,88 Punkte 
PII X4 @ 3GHz: 3,26 Punkte 

die Werte stammen aus Usertests im HWLuxx

mit aktiven Turbo - bei diesem Prototyp ist davon auszugehen das er inaktiv war - könnte der Vorsprung, vor allem gegenüber dem PII X4 der ja über keinen Turbo verfügt nochmal etwas größer werden

mfg


----------



## Sturmi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Cinebench 11 Test mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Hm die Voltage erscheint mir etwas hoch. Ich meine 1,648 Volt ?

Ansonsten, 14 % Steigerung is ziemlich ordentlich, im Falle das da noch der Turbo dazu kommt wird das ganze dann sogar noch was besser.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Cinebench 11 Test mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Das wird sicher falsch ausgelesen.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Cinebench 11 Test mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ganz gutes Ergebniss, wobei man ja erst um die 20% munkelte, aber wenn wirklich so hohe taktraten möglich sind, dann hat ein alter i7 keine chance mehr, ganz zu schweigen vom p2


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Cinebench 11 Test mit einem Vorserienmodell*

die meisten spekulationen sprachen von 15-20% - jetzt läufts wohl auf 15 hinaus, kombiniert mit höherem Takt und besseren Turbo ist da schon ordentlich Leistung drin.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

wieder gibts einige Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell:

Sandy Bridge: Pro-Takt-Leistung 7-18 Prozent höher als die eines Lynnfield? - sandy bridge

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Kleine Korrektur wegen der Überschrift, es heißt: Intel Sandy Bridge (alles eigennamen) - Aktuell: Weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell 
mfg


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

stimmt

mfg


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

So wie die Tests aussehen wird Sandy Bridge wohl ein Erfolg.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*



XE85 schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> mfg


Und wie stehts mit ändern? Oder hast du gerade keine Zeit?
@Ichnehmzweidoener Ja so wies aktuell aussieht wird SB ziemlich abgehen, gerade Taktmäßig, dennoch werde ich auf 22nm mit Ivy Bridge warten und hoffen das die sich noch besser Takten lassen.
mfg


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wietere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ich hatte vor mir im Februar nen PC zu holen.
Wann soll Ivy Bridge denn kommen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Richtung Q3/Q4 2011 frühestens.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Kommt nicht erst im Sommer Sandy für den 1366 Nachfolger?
Drei Monate später schon Ivy?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Jap genau, deshalb habe ich ja beschlossen Sandy zu überspringen


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt nicht erst im Sommer Sandy für den 1366 Nachfolger?
> Drei Monate später schon Ivy?



wobei man davon ausgehn kann das die Midrange und Notebookmodelle zuerst dran sind und die Topmodelle später umgestellt werden

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jap genau, deshalb habe ich ja beschlossen Sandy zu überspringen


 
Ich überspringe auch Ivy.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Seit wann benutzt du Intel? 
Du nutzt dann Heswell?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Den überspringe ich auch, ganz locker sogar.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Haha, jetzt hat mein (kleines ) Gehirn es kapiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Nun ja, Bulldozer überspringe ich auch und warte auf Bretter, die mit DDR4 was anfangen können, also 2012/2013.
Dann gibts eh wieder neue Sockel.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ich denke der Sprung von max 2133MHz auf max 4667(?) MHz wird sich nicht so in der Leistung zeigen, siehe Athlon X2 DDR vs DDR2. In Spielen und Rendering merkste vllt 4%, höchstens beim entpacken und packen merkst du was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Der Unterschied wird banal sein, aber eher werde ich mir keinen neuen Unterbau kaufen, weil ich den ja auch nicht brauche.
Dann müsste Bulldozer schon bedeutend schneller sein als der X6 und nur halb soviel kosten.
Oder es geht was kaputt, was ja immer möglich ist, obwohl ich nicht übertakte.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Du hast einen 1090T (?) und übertaktest nicht? Bist du nur zu blöde  oder was ich eher denke willst du Energie sparen? Das Bulldozer bedeutend schneller wird ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich (Gewinnchance 1:190000000 )


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Du hast einen 1090T (?) und übertaktest nicht? Bist du nur zu *blöde*


 
Du weißt doch, du musst auf deine Aussagen achten. 

Den hab ich schon übertaktet, hab ja das entsprechende Brett dafür, nur betreibe ich den mit Standardtakt und nicht übertaktet, wie andere. 
Und wundern sich dann, dass plötzlich was im Eimer ist..


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ich hab einen Athlon XP 1700+ mit dem berühmten JIUHB Stepping, der ist zeit seines Lebens oced und läuft noch immer.

sorry for OT

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Och ich denke der Mod wird verständniss dafür haben das ich dich Blöde genannt habe 
Also ich hab hier einen Athlon 64 3200+ (so 939) und der läuft jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren auf 2.5GHz  Und ich denke wenn man die Spannungen immer ein kleines Stückchen unter Maximal Angegebener Herstellervorgabe betreibt dann gehts auch ohne das was kaputt geht.
Dazu ne witzige Story: Ein Kumpel von mir wollte seinen Athlon X2 auf seinem ASRock Board OCn aber hats nich über 3GHz gebrach also hat er den Ram übertaktet und die Spannung auf Auto gelassen, dann hat er mich geholt damit ich schau ob des so geht und was sagt mir Everest da nachdem der PC dauernd abgestürtzt was 2V bei Ram (DDR3), tya der war im Eimer  hat nur noch einmal gestartet und weg war er


----------



## XE85 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

2V bei DDR3, wer so mit seiner Hardware umgeht hats verdient das die Teile abrauchen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Athlon XP 1700+ mit dem berühmten JIUHB Stepping, der ist zeit seines Lebens oced und läuft noch immer.
> 
> sorry for OT
> 
> mfg


 
Respekt. 
Mein erster Versuch war damals beim Pentium 3.
Hab mir extra einen neuen Kühler gekauft, trotzdem hat die CPU nur noch 4 Monate gehalten. 
Ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob die CPU auch ohne Übertaktung nach 4 Monaten kaputt gegangen wäre.
Man muss halt mit den großen Rätseln des Universums fertig werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Pentium 3, das waren noch die Zeiten vor dem großen Flop 
Nur 4 Monate, das muss ja eine Rekordzeit gewesen sein, aber wenn man das mit der Lebenspanne eines P4 vergleicht der in keinem Kühlschrank liegt, die ja bekanntlich unter der einer  1 Tagesfliege liegen hat er doch ziemlich lange gelebt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Beim Pentium 4 hatte ich das auch mal probiert, da sind mir die Festplatten abgeschmiert. Irgendwie hats die SB nicht überlegt und den MBR der Festplatten weggeschrettert. 
Daher nehme ich jetzt immer eine extra Platte mit einem extra OS drauf und klemme die anderen Platten solange ab.
Der Bug passiert mir nie wieder.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Also ich würd mal sagen das war jetz genug OT, hörn wir lieber auf bevor hier noch ein Mod kommt und hier Punkte (bitte nicht mir, gebt sie ihm ) verteilen und hier closen.
mfg


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Hoffentlich gibt es einen ausgeglichenen Leistungswettstreit sonst seh ich wieder (AMD Preis Top Leistung Flop) und (INTEL Preis MEGA Flop und Leistung Top).


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Bei Intel ist nur der Preis der Extreme Editions Mega Flop, aber bei den normalen nicht, bsp. i5 750, i7 870, i7 950...


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Naja vielleicht siehst du das anders, als Schüler dreht man halt jeden Euro 2 mal um bevor man ihn ausgibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

*hust* ich bin auch schüler xD


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

*hust* Ich auch.
Und trotzdem wird's wahrscheinlich ein i7-860 Pendant.


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ich bin Azubi und muss jeden Euro 2 mal umdrehen  
Ich geh stark davon aus das die Preise wie aehnlich sein werden wie die jetzigen i5,i7 CPUs  

sorry fuer of topic


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Aktuell fangen die i5 (4C) bei 165€ an. Bei SB wird das nicht viel anders sein. 

Zumal man als Spieler keine CPU mit besserem PLV findet, als einen i5-7xx.


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ach wärs doch nur schon Januar.


----------



## steinschock (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Wie es aussieht erscheint SB mit USB 3 wie es momentan heißt.

Angeblich wartet man auf die endgültigen USB3 Specs. bevor die Sache offiziell wird..
Sandy Bridge to get USB 3.0 support

Intel Sandy-Bridge-Chipsätze angeblich doch schon mit nativem USB-3.0-Support ausgestattet - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Können die sich mal entscheiden?

Ganz ehrlich ich hab den link jetzt garnicht gelesen, weils mir so langsam aufn Sack geht!

Zuerst heist es nein, kein nativer USB3 Support, dann heist es doch wird nativ angeboten, dann heist es nur nen paar Tage später ach ne doch nicht, und jetzt wieder ja......

Bin mal gespannt, welche Halbwertszeit diese Aussage hat....


----------



## XE85 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

NAchdem alle bereits gezeigten Mainboards einen externen Controller drauf hatten denke ich nicht das das stimmt - damit würde intel die Mobohersteller ja zwingen das komplette Layout oder zumindest Teile zu überarbeiten, und das so kurz vor dem Start

Edit.: ok - da gehts ja primär um die Notebookchipsätze, das ist wieder was anderes

mfg


----------



## steinschock (30. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Einige Erläuterungen zu Sandy @ P + H MBs + S.1356 Sandys.
viel übersichtlicher wird es aber auch nicht.

Intel enthüllt "Sandy Bridge" - Technologie-Preview der neuen Prozessoren - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

danke für den Link sehr interessant

mfg


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Hoffentlich ist der Bulldozer gut oder vielleicht noch ein bissel schneller als die Sandy Bridge. Sonst seh ich ohne Usb 3.0 für Amd kein Land höchstens Im P/L Segment.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: weitere Tests mit einem Vorserienmodell*

Ich finde das mit dem Übertakten ja schlimm!
Übertakten von 2-3%. WTF?!
Da wird man ja "gezwungen" ein "K"-Modell zu kaufen um übertakten zu können.


----------



## XE85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit dem Übertakten ja schlimm!
> Übertakten von 2-3%. WTF?!
> Da wird man ja "gezwungen" ein "K"-Modell zu kaufen um übertakten zu können.



Das ist bis jetzt immer noch ein Gerücht, es gibt noch keine Infos was die Mobohersteller machen


Nächste Woche soll jedenfalls die Entwicklung der X68 Mobos für den Sandy Bridge E starten.
Ein bisschen spät wie ich finde - praktisch fertige P67 Boards gabs ja schon vor längerer Zet zu sehen - Ich hoffe es gibt da keine Verzögerungen.

Intel X68 motherboards being tested by Intel and partners - www.nordichardware.com

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Schön, bleibt nur zu hoffen das Ivy da auch drauf passt


----------



## steinschock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Wie es aussieht ist es beim 1356 möglich mehr wie 2-3% über den Bclk zu erreichen.

Bei 1155 werden sich die MB Hersteller schon was einfallen lassen,
eigentl. ist ja nur ein extra Taktgenerator nötig.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Asus wird mit seiner RoG-Serie sich schon was einfallen lassen.
Weil wer kauft ein Übertakter-Board ohne überhalten zu können. 
Wobei der Sticker noch ein Kaufgrund wäre.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*



steinschock schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht ist es beim 1356 möglich mehr wie 2-3% über den Bclk zu erreichen.
> 
> Bei 1155 werden sich die MB Hersteller schon was einfallen lassen,
> eigentl. ist ja nur ein extra Taktgenerator nötig.


Hab ich irgenwas verpasst? Quelle?
mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

über den Sockel R und B2 hat intel noch gar nichts gesagt bezüglich ocen

mfg


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Was sind denn R und B2? 
Ich dachte es gibt außer dem 1155 nur noch 1356 und 2011


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

R und B2 sind 2011 und 1356,
wobei man ja bei 1356 noch nicht sicher ist ob es ihn geben wird.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Achso. 
Danke.
Aber wenn es 1356 nicht geben wird, gäbe es ja nur den 2011 ohne IGP(Heißt die integrierte Grafikeinheit so? ;D) und der hat doch Quad-Channel-Interface. Also wäre das meiner Meinung nach ziemlich sinnfrei keinen "Mainstream"-Sockel ohne IGP(?) zu bauen.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

1356 wäre Enthusiast und Mainstream ist 1155, der 2011 wäre dann halt der Nachfolger vom 1356 und somit High End und Server, außerdem musst doch die 4 Ramslots nicht voll belegen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Es treibt aber ziemlich die Kosten fürs MB hoch.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Kommt darauf an, man könnte schließlich für den nicht Server User einfach nur 4 Ram Slots machen und für den Serveruser 8, damit hat man sogar 2 weniger als aktuell, und 16 GiB reichen auch locker


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Fertigt Intel die Grafikeinheiten eigentlich selber?
Oder lassen die die herstellen von NVIDIA oder AMD?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Natürlich selber es ist ja auch die Intel GMA 950/4500 etc.


----------



## steinschock (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Intel enthüllt "Sandy Bridge" - Technologie-Preview der neuen Prozessoren - Übertakten: You get what you pay for! (Seite 9) - Tests bei HardTecs4U

S.9

 "Das "Horror-Szenario" dass damit quasi keine herkömmliche Übertaktung mehr möglich sein ist, wird aber vermutlich ausbleiben. Die Mainboard-Hersteller werden sicherlich Mittel und Wege finden um mit weiteren Taktgeneratoren, diesem Problem Herr zu werden. Ob dies allerdings gleich vom Start weg der Fall sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Da sich die Hersteller aktuell jedoch geradezu übertrumpfen was die Übertaktungsfähigkeiten ihrer Boards anbelangt, ist davon auszugehen, dass eine Umgehung der Hürde nicht lange auf sich warten lassen wird.

Bei den "Sandy Bridge E"-Modellen, also den Ablegern für die Enthusiasten und High-Performance-Anwender, wird sich hingegen deutlich weniger ändern. Hier vertraut Intel auf das Konzept, welches man mit den Bloomfield-Prozessoren und dem Sockel LGA1366 eingeführt hat. Auf die Restriktionen hinsichtlich der Steigerung des Referenztaktes verzichtet man hier somit. Wie die kleineren Modellen sollen allerdings auch die E-Versionen mit deutlich mit Speicherteilern erscheinen, so dass ein maximaler Speichertakt von DDR3-2666 möglich wird. "

Quelle siehe oben.


----------



## XE85 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*



> Es treibt aber ziemlich die Kosten fürs MB hoch.



dafür sind die Kosten durch den einteiligen Chipsatz niedriger

mfg


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Das habt ihr vielleicht noch nicht gesehen.... hmm... interesting. 

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Sandy Bridge news from IDF


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Air-cooling => 5,2 GHZ.

Sandy, ich komme.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Dazu fällt mir nur noch eins ein: What the fuc*??? Hammer geil und das mit nem ES


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Viele ES gehen besser als die ersten Retails ... ich kenne da so einen *hust*


----------



## steinschock (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

 Ich kenn da noch einige (PCGH) i7 9xx ES Reviews


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*

Die neuen Sandy Bridge CPUs sind bereits bei Geizhals gelistet:

i7-2600 ab 260€
i7-2600K ab 280€
i5-2500 ab 180€
i5-2500K ab 190€
i5-2400 ab 160€
i3-2120 ab 120€
i3-2100 ab 100€


----------



## steinschock (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das sieht sehr günstig aus,
da hatte ich 30-50€ mehr gerechnet.


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

und es ist sogar realistisch das die Preise bei breiter verfügbarkeit noch etwas nach unten gehn

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Boards dazu.


----------



## Chrisch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Entwicklung der X68 Mobos startet nächste Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Viele ES gehen besser als die ersten Retails ... ich kenne da so einen *hust*


Moin Marc,

ich weiß nicht wieviele ES du schon hattest, aber die Aussage ist nicht korrekt. Retails gehen i.d.R. besser, wobei es bei beiden Ausnahmen gibt 

Das man oft nur von den ES gute Ergebnisse sieht liegt daran das Leute gleich 10 oder mehr davon haben und aussortieren, die bekommen die auch gestellt oder erwerben diese sehr günstig.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Nun, dann sei es so. Wir sollten man ES'se wiegen gehen


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das passt perfekt. 
Und wenn die Preise noch weiter runtergehen, kann man das ja woanders einbauen. :Teufel:


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Sockel 1155 hat jetzt seine eigene "Abteilung" unter CPU's.

Edit: Sind jedoch keine Produkte gelistet.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Tya über Sandy gibts wohl vorerst keine Gerüchte mehr bis zum Marktstart


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

So wie es aussieht nicht... 

Hoffe nur ich kann bis zu Ivy warten, bitte bitte das es mitte 2011 soweit ist  
Ach ja der Bulldozer soll ja auch noch kommen...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Jop geht mir genauso


----------



## Sturmtank (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

ich werde auch auf meine ivy warten, bis dahin reicht der 750 @ 3.2


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht nicht...
> 
> Hoffe nur ich kann bis zu Ivy warten, bitte bitte das es mitte 2011 soweit ist
> Ach ja der Bulldozer soll ja auch noch kommen...


 
Ich tippe mal, dass Ivy 2012 kommen wird.
Mitte 2011 kommt ja erst noch Sandy Octo Core oder so, dann mit einem weiteren Sockel.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass Ivy 2012 kommen wird.


Hoffen wir das du unrecht hast 

IDF 2010: Erste 22-nm-CPUs "Ivy Bridge" werden bereits produziert und kommen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2011


----------



## Sturmtank (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir das du unrecht hast
> 
> IDF 2010: Erste 22-nm-CPUs "Ivy Bridge" werden bereits produziert und kommen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2011


ich nehme mal an dass IB dann auch auf die SB Sockel passen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das ist die Planung und danach kommt eine neue CPU in 22nm, die wieder einen neuen Sockel braucht, also nach Intels Zeitplan alle 3 Jahre neue Sockel.


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das ist das Elend bei Intel, kaum ist der Sockel etabliert, schon ist er alt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Jep, und dann eben nicht einen neuen Sockel, sondern gleich eine ganze Ecke. Desktop Midclass, High End und Server, dann im Mobilebereich ebenso noch weitere.
Da kann man schon mal den Durchblick verlieren.


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Server ist Intel da nicht ganz so schlimm, da ist der Support länger. Im Desktop Bereich ist es eben anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Trotzdem kommen auch immer neue Server Sockel.


----------



## XE85 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist das Elend bei Intel...



Ich erinnere immer wieder gerne an AMDs Sockelauswüchse zu Athlon 64 Zeiten, zudem ist der Sockel 1366 bei ablöse über 3 Jahre am Markt, länger als es beispielsweise der AM3 sein wird




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem kommen auch immer neue Server Sockel.



immer noch besser als man muss für aktuelle CPUs uralt nForce Pro Boards verwenden

mfg


----------



## Sturmtank (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere immer wieder gerne an AMDs Sockelauswüchse zu Athlon 64 Zeiten, zudem ist der Sockel 1366 bei ablöse über 3 Jahre am Markt, länger als es beispielsweise der AM3 sein wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds nicht so schlimm dass ich mit einem cpu kauf auch das mb mittauschen muss, immerhin hät so eine cpu sicher 2-3 jahre. 
jetzt ist das sicher ansichtssache, aber mich stört es nicht wenn ich mit der cpu auch das mb mittausche.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Finde ich auch ok. AMD hat damals jedes Quartal (gefühlte Zeitspanne) neue Sockel auf den Markt geworfen.

Bei mir haltet das Gespann Mainboard & CPU immer so um die 4-5 Jahre. 
Länger wie Herbst 2011 kann und will ich nicht mehr warten mit dem aufrüsten! Wollte 2010 schon, doch leider kam mir Finanziell etwas dazwischen.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch ok. AMD hat damals jedes Quartal (gefühlte Zeitspanne) neue Sockel auf den Markt geworfen.
> 
> Bei mir haltet das Gespann Mainboard & CPU immer so um die 4-5 Jahre.
> Länger wie Herbst 2011 kann und will ich nicht mehr warten mit dem aufrüsten! Wollte 2010 schon, doch leider kam mir Finanziell etwas dazwischen.


Ich wollte auch, nur mir kam Ivy/Sandy und Kepler dazwischen


----------



## thysol (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, und dann eben nicht einen neuen Sockel, sondern gleich eine ganze Ecke. Desktop Midclass, High End und Server, dann im Mobilebereich ebenso noch weitere.
> Da kann man schon mal den Durchblick verlieren.



Naja, AMD macht das mit AM3 leider nicht anders.

All die Asus Crosshair 4 Formula Besitzer aergern sich jetzt wahrscheinlich dass sie so viel Geld in ein veraltetes Mainboard investiert haben. 

Bei Intel ist dass natuerlich nicht anders, sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## Corvi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

3 fragen:

wirds zum sandy bridge release wohl schon günstige 1155 mainboards geben, für leute ohne interesse an viel schnick schnack? 
gibts schon preise für 1155 mainboards? 
stimmt es, dass 1156 lüfter (z.b. mein alpenföhn brocken) auch 1155 kompatibel sind?

danke für jede antwort.


----------



## XE85 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Corvi schrieb:


> wirds zum sandy bridge release wohl schon günstige 1155 mainboards geben, für leute ohne interesse an viel schnick schnack?



Es sind zwar noch keine Preise bekannt, es ist aber sehr warscheinlich, da es sich beim Sockel 1155 um eine Mainstreamplattform handelt, das es auch yATX Boards zum günstigen Preis geben wird.



Corvi schrieb:


> gibts schon preise für 1155 mainboards?



nein



Corvi schrieb:


> stimmt es, dass 1156 lüfter (z.b. mein alpenföhn brocken) auch 1155 kompatibel sind?



ja, die Lüfterborungen sind gleich


Edit:

hier noch ein CPUz Screen eines SB - interessant daran ist vor allem die RAM Taktrate und die Latenzen, DDR3-2400 mit 9-9-9-24 1T ist top




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Hey auf CB sind Bilder von 3 Gigabyte Mainboards SO 1155 Computerbase das interessante daran ist ganz unten in der Tabelle ist bei der P67 Platine die Option Performance Tuning zu sehen, jetzt ist nut die Frage ob das irgeneine "Performance" Funktion ist oder ob das heißt das man OCn kann.
mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

CB war einer der letzten mit den News 

Gucks du hier...


----------



## nyso (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Bin grad nicht ganz up to date, aber mich würde mal interessieren wann denn die i7-2600K und passende yATX-Boards erscheinen


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



> wann denn die i7-2600K und passende yATX-Boards erscheinen


Genaues ist nicht bekannt, jedoch ist es offensichtlich das sie sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht entgehen lassen werden.


----------



## nyso (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Wäre ja schön^^
Und kurz nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft würde ich dann zuschlagen für meinen nächsten Mod

Der i7-2600K dürfte meinem X4 940 doch locker 30-40% überlegen sein, oder? Bei weniger Leistungsaufnahme und mehr Spielraum für OC denke ich.


----------



## cymina (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Hallo liebe Pcgameshardware Community!

Was mich persönlich interessiert, welche Vor - und Nachteile hat Sandy Bridge für mich.
Also ich bin weder Pro noch Contra der beiden großen Chip Hersteller, sondern nur am Produkt interessiert.

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem AMD Hexacore 3200 und dem I 2500. Das System soll später hauptsächlich zum Gamen geeignet sein, die CPU soll etwa 3-4 Jahre im System laufen, ich wechsel alle 2 Jahre die Grafikkarte.

Meine persönlichen Pro- und Contras :

Pro AMD - 6 Kerne und scheinbar nur in Benchmarks den Intel Cpus unterlegen, beim Einsatz im Alltag im Gaming scheinbar kein spürbarer Unterschied. 
Problemloses Übertakten auf 3,6-3,8 Ghz möglich. Möglicherweise späterer Leistungschub bei 6 Kern optimierten Titeln.

Pro SB- scheinbar starke Leistung auf den Takt bezogen, Energie und Leistungseffizient, neue Plattform , die vielleicht ein späteres Prozessor Upgrade möglich macht.
Threadtechnologie (wobei bringt das überhaupt einen Vorteil beim Gaming?)


Contra AMD- 
auslaufende Plattform, nicht so energieeffizient, 
niedrigere Leistung pro Takt,
6 Kerner die vielleicht in 2 Jahren bei weitem nicht mit den da verfügbaren 6 Kerner mithalten können.

Contra SB - relativ teuer für einen 4 Kerner, 
zu langsam in 2-3 jahren aufgrund der niedrigeren Kernzahl, 
kein OC möglich (außer man investiert in die k Prozessoren und teurere Mb) bzw nur geringes, 
nach einem jahr neue Sockel und kein Upgrade mehr möglich.

Das sind meine persönlichen Vor- und Nachteile (Laieninformationen, kann mich auch vertun), und ich komme einfach nicht in der Entscheidungsfindung vorwärts. Vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir dabei helfen. 
LG Cymina


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Lass Sandy erstmal kommen, dann werden Bench/Tests zeigen was SB drauf hat.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

@cymina

zum einen sollte man dazu erste Tests finaler Produkte abwarten, zum anderen ist das hier kein Kaufberatungsthread

mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

ein paar SB-Mainboards von ASUS:

http://en.expreview.com/2010/11/03/asus-showcases-top-p67-motherboards-in-london/11450.html

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Schön Verpackt
Das Saberbooth sieht ja wirklich *saaber* mäßig aus 
Sonen Case sieht echt Top aus  Hätten se beim M4E auch machen können


----------



## Dukex2 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



> Das Saberbooth sieht ja wirklich *saaber* mäßig aus



Die Idee ist echt spitze, Das braunen PCB geht mal gar nicht Abdeckung und PCB dann doch in einer Farbe und die Abdeckung sieht irgendwie billig verarbeitet aus.


----------



## Sturmtank (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

das design von asus gefällt mir nicht sonderlich, da bin ich besseres gewohnt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Echt findest du? Ich find das Design klasse


----------



## Sturmtank (5. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

ist eben geschmackssache 
mich sprichts nicht an


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es sind zwar noch keine Preise bekannt, es ist aber sehr warscheinlich, da es sich beim Sockel 1155 um eine Mainstreamplattform handelt, das es auch yATX Boards zum günstigen Preis geben wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find die <1V viel interessanter und krasser!


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

@ Skysnake

die Spannung ist entweder falsch oder idle, nur CPU-Z hat wohl noch nicht gerafft das die CPU runtergetaktet ist.

An der standard VCore wird sich nichts ändern zu den aktuellen CPUs


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Doch natürlich brauchst du im Vergleich zu den aktuellen CPUs (ausgenommen die 32nm) weniger Spannung, weil du eben eine kleinere Fertigung hast und damit sinken auch die Leckströme etc.
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die standard Spannung ist dennoch die selbe, glaub es mir... 

Klar varriert die Spannung, ist aber halt wie bei den aktuellen CPUs (egal ob 45 oder 32nm).


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

lohnt sich es überhaupt sich einen sandy bridge cpu anzuschaffen? Nicht viel später kommt ja ivy bridge, was viel ansprechender ist. Die bohrugnen für die lüfter vom sockel 1155 und 1156 sind ja gleich oder?


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

hier sind noch 3 neue Gigabyte boards (Stand: 29 Oktober)

SemiAccurate :: Three more Gigabyte LGA-1155 board revealed


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die Gigabyteboards geistern schon länger auf CB/PCGH etc rum.
Im Computerbereich "lohnt" es sich nie etwas zu kaufen, und wenn man eben Hardware braucht dann kauft man das was gerade gut ist und nicht in einem Jahr, und wenn Ivy eben nicht rechtzeitig raus ist dann kauft man eben Sandy ^^


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> lohnt sich es überhaupt sich einen sandy bridge cpu anzuschaffen? Nicht viel später kommt ja ivy bridge, was viel ansprechender ist. Die bohrugnen für die lüfter vom sockel 1155 und 1156 sind ja gleich oder?


Ivy Bridge kommt 1 Jahr später und ist halt nen Shrink von Sandy Bridge. Ob es sich lohnt zu warten? Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Aber wenn es danach geht kannste immer warten, denn Jahr nach Ivy Bridge kommt Haswell und ein weiteres Jahr später kommt der nächste Shrink usw usw


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Nicht ganz ein Jahr, die Serienproduktion hat jetzt (Q3?) schon angefangen, die Serienproduktion von Ivy Bridge startet Q2 2011 und somit nur ein 3/4 Jahr später


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ähm, wo kommt dieses Halbwissen her? Auf der IDF hat Intel gesagt das die Massenproduktion von Ivy Bridge H2 2011 anlaufen kann oder wird (also im grunde wie aktuell die SB Massenproduktion) 

Ivy Bridge wird 1 Jahr nach Sandy Bridge kommen (Tick/Tock), also frühstens Q1/2012.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Im Computerbereich "lohnt" es sich nie etwas zu kaufen, und wenn man eben Hardware braucht dann kauft man das was gerade gut ist und nicht in einem Jahr, und wenn Ivy eben nicht rechtzeitig raus ist dann kauft man eben Sandy ^^



Da muss ich dir leider recht geben 
Wenn es wirklich so kommt das Ivy im Q1/2012 in den Regalen steht, dann muss eben Sandy her halten. Fakt ist in einem 3/4 Jahr wird Aufgerüstet.


----------



## Sturmtank (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

wenn du aufrüsten willst rüste auf und warte nicht,
angenommen du wartest auf ivy, dann wird schon bald haswell vor der tür stehen.
obwohl wenn ich persönlich jetzt aufrüsten müsste, würd ich noch auf sandy warten die  2 monate würd das alte auch noch reichen.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ähm, wo kommt dieses Halbwissen her? Auf der IDF hat Intel gesagt das die Massenproduktion von Ivy Bridge H2 2011 anlaufen kann oder wird (also im grunde wie aktuell die SB Massenproduktion)
> 
> Ivy Bridge wird 1 Jahr nach Sandy Bridge kommen (Tick/Tock), also frühstens Q1/2012.


Jo, ups Sry da hab ich Q2 mit H2 vertauscht, ist schon ne Weile her als das letzte mal über Ivy Bridge berichtet wurde, dann hast du natürlich Recht mit 1Q. 2011 
Außer natürlich Intel lässt sich mit Sandy nicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft entgehen dann ist es mehr als ein Jahr, bzw. doch genau ein Jahr falls sich das mit Ivy wiederholt 
Aber eigentlich gilt ja Feb. fix als Startpunkt für Sandy
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Februar? Nene, SB kommt zur oder nach der CES 2011. Die CES läuft am 6-9 Januar 2011 

Wird das selbe Spiel wie mitm Clarkdale release, einige Händler werden die HW bestimmt wieder ~2 Wochen vorher anbieten


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

noch zu der frage von vorhin:

Ich kann ja noch den kühler vom meinem 1156er i7 weiter benutzen?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Jop, aber mal schauen obs wieder das gleiche ist wie mit den Grafikkarten letztes Jahr, so das man im Prinzip trotz schon längerer Fertigung so gut wie keine Modelle vorrötig hat, allerdings denke ich das bei Sandy das anders verlaufen wird, die Fertigung soll ja ganz gut laufen 
PS: Termin hatte ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf xD Jetzt wirds langsam peinlich


----------



## Don_Dan (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich find die <1V viel interessanter und krasser!



Das aktuelle CPU-Z kann die Spannung noch nicht richtig auslesen! 



Chrisch schrieb:


> Die standard Spannung ist dennoch die selbe, glaub es mir...



^^


----------



## Chrisch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Bin gerade via google auf die Seite von Liquidnitrogen Overclocking gestoßen

Overclocked Sandy Bridge already for sale


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Komischer Shop, bietet einen PC mit 6x5GHz an und dabei ist ne GTX 460 verbaut!?


----------



## Asbasnowe (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Würdet ihr ein 1356 oder ein 1155 System nehmen?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ich persönlich werde ein 1355 System nehmen, wegen 8 Kernern FTW!
Aber wenn du keine Oktas willst ist 1155 sicher auch gut


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



> Ich persönlich werde ein 1355 System nehmen, wegen 8 Kernern FTW!


Wenn noch min ein Jahr warten kannst


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> Würdet ihr ein 1356 oder ein 1155 System nehmen?



die FRage stellt sich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht da noch gar nicht klar ist in welcher Form der Sockel 1356 auf den Markt kommt. Aktuell sieht es eher danach aus das der Sockel 2011 den Sockel 1366 ersetzt und der Sockel 1356 nur für kleinere Server gedacht ist, nicht aber für den Desktopmarkt. Aber auch das sind aktuell nur Grüchte. Licht ins Dunkel wirds hier wohl erst am nöchsten IDF geben.

mfg


----------



## Homie91 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Weiß denn jemand ob für die Sandy Bridge auch sofort mITX Boards kommen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ja hier...von MSI


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Homie91 schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand ob für die Sandy Bridge auch sofort mITX Boards kommen?



ja, wurde von intel am IDF schon vorgestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Homie91 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ja hier...von MSI



Und welches ist davon mITX?

@XE85 Sieht ja nicht gerade viel versprechend aus... nur 2 SATA Anschlüsse...


----------



## XE85 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

also ich sehe da 4

mfg


----------



## Asbasnowe (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wenn noch min ein Jahr warten kannst



In einem Jahr kommt doch schon Ivy bridge? 
Aber der Sockel 1355 zählt dann noch zu Sandy bridge oder?


----------



## Iron (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Hallo liebe Leute.
Bin dran mir in Kürze einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Würde gerne auf den LGA 1555 setzen. Mache ich doch sicher nix mit verkehrt, oder?
Und welcher Chipsatz ist da empfehlenswert? blick da bei den neuen nicht so ganz durch, welcher ist denn nun der wirkliche Nachfolger des P55? 

Und gilt inzwische ein Datum/Zeitraum als sicher, ab dem die neue Generation an CPUs verfügbar sein wird?

Ich danke euch


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Abwarten doch es sieht gut aus besonder s die K modelle sollen intressant sein.^^


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*



Iron schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute.
> Bin dran mir in Kürze einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Würde gerne auf den LGA 1555 setzen. Mache ich doch sicher nix mit verkehrt, oder?
> Und welcher Chipsatz ist da empfehlenswert? blick da bei den neuen nicht so ganz durch, welcher ist denn nun der wirkliche Nachfolger des P55?
> 
> ...



das ist hier ist kein Kaufberatungsthread, wenn du eine Kaufberatung möchtest dann bitte einen Thread im entsprechenden unterforum aufmachen

mfg


----------



## Asbasnowe (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

sandy bridge ist nach dem intel verfahren tock also enthält keine großen veränderungen. Dann müssten diese ja bei ivy bridge (tick) umso größer sein oder?


----------



## XE85 (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: Sockel 1155 CPUs bei Geizhals gelistet*

Es ist genau umgekehrt, SB enthält größere Änderungen (mehr IPC, GPU im CPU Die integriert, ....) - Ivy Bridge wird der Die Shrik auf 22nm

Edit:

PCGH hat offenabr schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem am laufen:

http://twitter.com/PCGH_Redaktion/status/29685550543

in einem anderen Forum schreibt PCGH_Marc:



> Seit Tagen, ja. Läuft auf auch alles wunderbar und zudem sehr ****** und dabei dennoch *****


bei den beiden Sternchen könnte jetzt "schnell" und "sparsam" passen

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Benchmarks. 
Persönlich würde ich eine Leistungszuwachs pro Mhz von max 15% erwarten zum Bloomfield. 
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Asbasnowe (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Kommt der Sockel 1356 viel später als der 1155er**?


----------



## XE85 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Mitte 2011, so wie angekündigt

mfg


----------



## Don_Dan (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Wie bei jeder neuen Prozessorgeneration wird es auch jetzt mal wieder Zeit für Leaks...

DDR3 2260MHz CL7 Super Pi 32m - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Obsinnu (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



XE85 schrieb:


> Mitte 2011, so wie angekündigt
> 
> mfg



Wenn Sockel 1356 für Mitte 2011 angekündigt ist und zu Beginn des Sammelthreads aber auch schon ein Link ist der auf einen Artikel verweist indem behauptet wird das Intel auch 'Ivy Bridge' schon für Mitte 2011 
angekündigt hat, wo ist da dann der Sinn?


----------



## XE85 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Wie Sandy Bridge werden auch bei Ivy Bridge vorraussichtlich die Mainstreammodelle vorrang haben.

zudem ist in dem Artikel vom 2. Halbjahr die Rede und nur von der Auslieferung - Marktstart wird wohl Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 sein - die die CES 2012 ist ein realistischer Zeitpunkt

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

ASUS stellt neue Mainboards fuer Intels kommende Chipsatzgeneration vor-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Beim OC Event der Awardfabrik & ASUS wurden 3 Boards näher vorgestellt:
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
ASUS TUF Sabertooth P67
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe


----------



## Antalos (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Hmm, das Säbelzahn sieht wirklich mal genial aus...wenns für um die 150 Euronen kommt findet es mitte Januar bestimmt seinen weg zu mir


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Wurden die nicht vor ner Woche oder so schon mal vorgestellt?


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

ja die wurde schon vor längerem vorgestellt, auf seite 42 hab ich schon einmal einen Link mit Bildern dieser Mobos gepostet

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (15. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Naja, nun ists aber offiziell und das NDA ist um. Vorher waren halt leaks von Leuten die sich einfach nicht daran gehalten haben 

Ausserdem sinds nun bessere Fotos als der qualitative Müll von vorher


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

SemiAccurate :: New motherboard features from Asus

Semi erklärt etwas zum UEFI und neuen Features von ASUS Boards. So werden Sandy Boards mit AI Suite in der Version II kommen und sogar die VRMs einstellen lassen.
Manuelle Anpassung der load line calibration z.B. wird sicher Übertakter freuen


----------



## Corvi (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

laut gamestar gibts sandy bridge ab 5. januar

News: Intel Sandy Bridge - Neue CPU-Generation ab 5. Januar | CPU | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Viel interessanter find ich, das da "nur" von 1155 und 2011 die Rede ist. Eventuell wird da doch kein 1366 Nachfolger kommen, was aus meiner Sicht nen riesen Fail wäre für die gamer.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Viel interessanter find ich, das da "nur" von 1155 und 2011 die Rede ist. Eventuell wird da doch kein 1366 Nachfolger kommen, was aus meiner Sicht nen riesen Fail wäre für die gamer.



Ich glaube ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das der LGA 2011 der direkte Nachfolger von 1366 wird, und es keinen 1365 oder so geben wird. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Viel interessanter find ich, das da "nur" von 1155 und 2011 die Rede ist. Eventuell wird da doch kein 1366 Nachfolger kommen, was aus meiner Sicht nen riesen Fail wäre für die gamer.



laut aktuellem Stand wird der Sockel 2011 der Nachfolger des 1366 - diese Gerüchte verdichten sich nun immer mehr

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Trifft dann eigentlich alles, was man bislang über den S1356 wusste, auf den S2011 zu? 
Wurde der nur umgelabelt, oder fährt der wieder mit anderen Daten auf?


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Nein, was über den S1356 so gemunkelt wurde trifft dann überhaupt nicht auf den S2011 zu. Das kannste dir dann absolut in die Haare schmieren.

Das Einzigste was sein könnte ist, das der eine oder andere Boardhersteller sagt ok, wir bauen ein Board mit Dualchannel statt Quadchannel und verlangen dann 20 Euro weniger, bzw wir machen nicht 8/12 Speicherbänke sondern nur 4 aber doch Quadchannel.

Die Boards werden aber auf jedenfall schweine teuer sein, denn ansonsten sägen sich die Hersteller den eigenen Ast ab auf dem Sie sitzen wegen den Serverboards etc.

Wäre für gamer wirklich schlecht wenn 1356 nicht kommt, denn wie gesagt 2011 wird einfach nochmal nen ganzes Stück teurer werden als 1366 und der war ja schon sehr gesalzen.

Naja, für 2011 sind auch schon einige Daten bekannt, mal schauen wies dann am Ende kommt, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt kaum noch Hoffnung das es einen direkten 1366 Nachfolger in Form des 1356 geben wird.


----------



## @rne (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Corvi schrieb:


> laut gamestar gibts sandy bridge ab 5. januar
> 
> News: Intel Sandy Bridge - Neue CPU-Generation ab 5. Januar | CPU | News | Hardware | GameStar.de




Schade dass Intel es nicht zum Weihnachtsgeschäft launched. Die Boardhersteller sind quasi alle fertig mit ihrer Arbeit...


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

DA über Preise von Sockel 2011 Mainboards noch überhaupt nichts bekannt ist sollte man zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht von zu schweine teuer usw reden. denn auch jetzt beim Sockel 1366 gibt es Serverboards die deutlich teurer sind - Serverhersteller verbauen deswegen auch keine 150€ Kunterbunt Mobos - schon allein wegen des fehlenden Reg. und ECC Supports nicht.

mfg


----------



## @rne (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Andererseits sind erst jetzt quasi die Board so billig für 1366 geworden. Zum Launch gab es nur weitaus höherpreisigere Platinen..


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Boards um 150€ gab es auch beim Start des Sockel 1366 schon, zwischenzeitlich gab es auch ein 100€ Board von DFI

mfg


----------



## Corvi (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

uhh so teuer? mehr als 100 wollte ich echt nicht ausgeben fürn mainboard.

frage mich langsam, ob ich nicht besser doch noch nen phenom nehme, mit cpu und mainboard ordentlich spare verglichen mit zum i5-2400, und das geld lieber noch z.b. in ne ssd investiere.


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



XE85 schrieb:


> DA über Preise von Sockel 2011 Mainboards noch überhaupt nichts bekannt ist sollte man zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht von zu schweine teuer usw reden. denn auch jetzt beim Sockel 1366 gibt es Serverboards die deutlich teurer sind - Serverhersteller verbauen deswegen auch keine 150€ Kunterbunt Mobos - schon allein wegen des fehlenden Reg. und ECC Supports nicht.
> 
> mfg



Ja aber der 1366 war keine echte ServerCPU. Trippelchannel ist zwar ganz nett, hat aber dort doch so manchen gestört. (Aussage von Leuten die Serversysteme einsetzen/Hardwareabteilung)

Und selbst wenn die MBs noch "relativ" günstig bleiben, was dann nur geht indem du auf Dualchannel runter gehst und auch sonst an allen Ecken und Enden abstriche machst, da ansonsten die ganzen Leuts die normal die schweine teuren Serverboards kaufen sich einfach sagen nö, der Preisunterschied ist so groß, und immer brauch ich das auch nicht, also nehm ich doch das billige. Die haben nämlich auch nichts zu verschenken und sparen gern, wenn sie denn können.

Die MBs sind aber auch nur ein Aspekt. Du musst dir ja auch ne CPU kaufen, und spätestens da hat man dann verloren, denn da sehr billige CPUs rausbringen, wäre halt nen Schuss ins eigene Bein. Server und Desktopbereich müssen einfach klar getrennt sein, sonst haut man entweder sich selbst in die Pfanne oder der Kunde zahlts halt.


----------



## Hobbes (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: glaubt ihr, es würde Sinn machen, sich für Sandy Bridge hochtaktenden Speicher zu kaufen (eventuell schon jetzt, da grad billig). Es wird ja bis zu 2666MHz unterstützt...
gruß
Hobbes


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

wenn der Preis stimmt dann kann man darüber durchaus nachdenken

mfg


----------



## SeLecT (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Hier sind einige Benchmarks eines i7 2600K  

[Sammelthema] Intel Core i3/i5/7 LGA1155 (Sandy Bridge) - 2nd Gen. Intel Core CPUs - Seite 3 - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Also die 3D-Mark Ergebnisse machen ordentlich was her.

Was mich nur etwas wundert ist, das er ca. 64 Grad unter Wasserkühlung bekommt. Sonst wurde doch immer groß von 5 GHZ mit Luftkühlung gesprochen.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob er eine schlechte CPU erwischt hat, oder die Spannung höher angesetzt hatte als er musste.


----------



## Chrisch (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Ich sag mal so, es macht von den Temps her kaum nen unterschied wenn man nen guten Luftkühler verwendet


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, es macht von den Temps her kaum nen unterschied wenn man nen guten Luftkühler verwendet


 
Also so lahopp würde ich das jetzt nicht behaupten.
Mit einer WK kann man normal noch ein paar Grad mehr raus kitzeln.

Allerdings stehen die Chancen gut, das der 2600K mein nächstes Baby wird.


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

der Cinebenchwert ist aber auch ganz ordentlich, 2 Punkte mehr als ein 12 Kern Opteron  

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also so lahopp würde ich das jetzt nicht behaupten.
> Mit einer WK kann man normal noch ein paar Grad mehr raus kitzeln.
> 
> Allerdings stehen die Chancen gut, das der 2600K mein nächstes Baby wird.


Warum sollte ich das nicht behaupten? Ich hab die Teile hier am laufen


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das nicht behaupten? Ich hab die Teile hier am laufen


 
Ach daher weht der Wind.
Da kann ich leider nicht mehr mithalten.^^


----------



## Asbasnowe (22. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

würdet ihr einen 1155er nehmen oder eher auf den 1356 warten? WEnn ich auf den 1356 warten würde, würde ich mir nen octa core holen...


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Die Frage ist ob 1356 überhaupt noch ein Thema ist. Bislang hört man nur noch vom S2011.


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: PCGH hat offenbar schon ein Sandy Bridge Testsystem*

Richtig, laut aktuellem Stand wird der Sockel 2011 auch im Desktop Bereich verwendet und der Sockel 1356 nur für kleinere Server. Für einen 8 Kerner muss man aber von einem Preis bei etwa 900€ ausgehn - auch wenn BD offenbar sehr schnell werden dürfte.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Es sind wieder einmal ein paar Benchmarks aufgetaucht - verglichen werden ein auf 3,4GHz übertakteter i7-875 (stock: 2,93GHz) mit einem I7-2600 (3,4GHz). Die Auflösung beträgt 1680x1050

im Schnitt ist der Sandy Bridge bei den getesteten Spielen 15% schneller - rechnet man die übertaktung des 875weg liegt der SB 31% in Front.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Asbasnowe (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

hab wohl ausversehen sockel 1356 mit 2011er verwechselt. Klar 900 euro sind en haufen, aber die werden dann wahrscheinlich jeden gulftown zersägen. Aber bis dahin vergeht sicherlich noch sehr viel Zeit.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Also die Leistung sagt mir doch sehr zu. Der Wechsel von meinem S775 System fällt dann natürlich nochmals größer aus.

Der niedrigere Verbrauch von SB kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen.
Hoffentlich bleibt der 2600K noch im preislichen Rahmen. Zur Not bliebe noch der 2500K.


----------



## Chrisch (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

@ XE85

man sollte ggf. erwähnen das es sich nicht um einen "originalen" i7-2600K handelt, sondern um eine whatever übertaktete CPU die nie so aufm Markt erscheinen wird.

Und wenn die wirklich die VCore benutzt haben die man in dem Screenshot auf der Seite sieht (1.32v) dann kann man auch die Verbrauchsmessung vom SNB knicken.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Warum hast du eigtl. nicht noch:

Battlefield BC2, Lost Planet 2 und Medal of Honor mit reingenommen? (Ausbeute zu gering?)


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*



Chrisch schrieb:


> @ XE85
> 
> man sollte ggf. erwähnen das es sich nicht um einen "originalen" i7-2600K handelt, sondern um eine whatever übertaktete CPU die nie so aufm Markt erscheinen wird.



richtig es ist ein ES, die eckdaten und der Takt passen aber zum i7-2600



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigtl. nicht noch:
> 
> Battlefield BC2, Lost Planet 2 und Medal of Honor mit reingenommen? (Ausbeute zu gering?)



weil diese ganz offensichtlich von der GPU limitiert werden und im GPU Limit lässt sich schlecht die CPU Leistung vergleichen. Hier wäre eine senkung der Aufösung notwendig um die CPU Leistung genauer zu untersuchen.

mfg


----------



## M4trix (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Inwieweit wirken sich die 8 Threats vom i7-2600k 
im Vergleich zum i5-2500k mit 4 Threads aus?
Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis?

Die 100Mhz Taktunterschied sind ja praktisch vernachlässigbar.
Aja PC wird hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzt.


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

zum spielen lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*



XE85 schrieb:


> richtig es ist ein ES, die eckdaten und der Takt passen aber zum i7-2600


Nur das der im Test verwendete einen Standard Takt von 2.8GHz hat und übertaktet wurde...

So fallen 2 Vergleiche raus:

1.) Verbrauchsmessung (CPU-Z zeigt 1.32v, das ist vieeeel zu viel @ stock)
2.) Turbomodus (glaube nicht das dieser so noch korrekt arbeitet)


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Hier ein kleines Video zu einem P67 Board von AsRock. 
ASRock P67 Extreme6 Motherboard Video Hands-on :: TweakTown Mobile


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Ich wollte blos mal fragen ab wann so ca die ersten 8 Kern Prozessoren für den Desktop kommen??

Ich weiss nichtwas ich mir kaufen soll, also entweder ein i7995X oder wieder neuen Prozzi und Board..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Im Sommer: BD und SBe.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Ups: AMDs Bulldozer und Intels Sandy Bridge E.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Ich habe einen i7950 und mir gehts nicht ums übertakten, ich brauche bald wieder eine fette CPU mit mehr Kernen die im Standardtakt laufen soll.


----------



## Skysnake (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

und warum?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Warum nicht? Mehr CPU-Power schadet nicht.


----------



## Chrisch (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Korrekt und das auch noch bei nem wesentlich geringeren Verbrauch.


----------



## DesGrauens (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

weis einer wann die mobile-cpu´s raus kommen?
brauch ein neuen laptop, ich hab aber keine lust mir jetzt einen zu kaufen wenn im januar sb mobile cpu´s erscheinen.


----------



## Asbasnowe (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

die sollen in 2011 q2 rauskommen. Tendiert ihr eingentlich nicht zu den 4 Kerner Sandy Bridge? 
Der soll verdammt gzut übertaktbar sein. Werden die kommenden 8 Core CPUs auch so gut übertaktbar sein?


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Ich werde Anfangs zu einem 1155 System greifen, da mir der Octacore wohl preislich (zumindest am Anfang) nicht zusagen wird.


----------



## Antalos (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich der I7 2600 evtl als K, denke aber als K lohnt es sich nicht, da bis der 2600 nicht mehr ausreicht (wobei ich hier recht hardcore bin...Gothic II mit einem alten K7 600 MHZ mehrmals durchgedaddelt...) sowieso bedeutend stärkere Prozessoren geben wird...dazu noch ein schickes ASUS P67 Deluxe und Nordwand (denke 550€ sollten reichen...) und ich bin wieder für 5 Jährchen gerüstet...bin zwar erst 23, aber ich merke jetzt schon, dass deutlich weniger software gekauft wird wie früher

mfg Anta


----------



## xmatzelchenx (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Wiso denn übertakten das läuft doch alles im Standardtakt, ist doch alles so schöön..


----------



## GaAm3r (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: wieder ein paar Benchmarks, diesmal mit Games und GTX580*

Übertakten wird ab dem Punkt schwer wo die Spannung nicht mehr reicht 
@Topic weiß jemand wann der 2001 kommt ?
Wirklich erst Q3 ? Wäre echt doof


----------



## XE85 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: erste Mainboards tauchen im Preisvergleich auf*

die ersten mainboards sind bei Geizhals gelistet, die BIOSTAR Boards sind sogar lieferbar:

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU

mfg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: erste Mainboards tauchen im Preisvergleich auf*

@XE85: Danke für den Link,- hab` sowas gesucht! - Greetz -


----------



## Chrisch (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - Aktuell: erste Mainboards tauchen im Preisvergleich auf*

Das die Biostar lieferbar sind bezweifel ich sehr stark...

Beim ersten Laden aus Österreich heißt es "Kurzfristig lieferbar" (damit meint der wohl in 1 Monat) und der 2te Laden ist neu und verkauft nebenbei noch Damen Klammotten. Sieht eher so aus als ob der einige Vorbestellungen / Klicks sammeln möchte.


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

von Chrisch gibts (natürlich mit Einverständnis) ein paar Bilder seiner Tests mit einem i5-2500K ES:

dieser läuft mit Lukü @ 4,8GHz LinX stabil mit für Lukü sehr guten Tempeaturwerten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dazu gibts verbrauchsmessung mit einem GTX460SLI Setup und dem übertakteten i5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Verbraucht das System unter Last 810 Watt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Das sieht eher nach 81W und 193W aus, die kleinen zahlen dahinter gehören zum Power Factor.

Wobei ich 193W was wenig fände für Last....


----------



## Chrisch (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Moin,

korrekt und die Werte stimmen so auch 

Hatte mitm i7-2600K @ 4.9GHZ ~220-225W unter Vollast (LinX) 

mit der CPU @ stock sind es dann

Idle @ Desktop (*~70W*)

Load @ LinX (*~135W*)

das Sys sieht so aus:

- i5-2500K 3.3GHz + Turbo (def. Einstellung)
- 8GB DDR3-1600 CL7 @ 1.60v
- Intel DP67BG Burrage
- 2 * MSI GTX460 1GB Cyclone (2D)
- 500GB Samsung SATA HDD
- 3 * 120mm Lüfter
- Zalman Fanmate Lüftersteuerung
- Seasonic X-750W NT


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das sieht eher nach 81W und 193W aus, die kleinen zahlen dahinter gehören zum Power Factor.



Stimmt, sonst wären es ja beim anderen 1930 Watt. Komischerweise habe ich da sofort 193 gesehen.



Chrisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> korrekt und die Werte stimmen so auch



Also die Werte sind unter Last wirklich sehenswert.

@Chrisch:
Kannst du auch sagen welchen Speicher du verwendet hast?


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hmm ~200Watt hab ich zurzeit im Idel, schon Interresant welch geringen Strombedarf Sandy hat!


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

*Uiuiuiui* Mit nem Megahalem (?) 4.9GHz schaffen *auf WaKü freu *


----------



## Chrisch (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ Blizzard

2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL7

@ Wa1lock

den i7 hatte ich nie mit Lukü getestet, der lief die 4.9GHz mit Wakü. 5GHz wäre auch möglich gewesen (hatte ich kurze Zeit laufen) aber dafür braucht die CPU dann über 1.4v


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Chrisch was füe eine WaKü hast du?
Warum dann ein Bild mit LuKü???


----------



## Chrisch (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Weil einige wissen wollten was mit Lukü geht und ich ggf. auch wieder auf Lukü umrüste (leiser & sparsamer, zudem ist Wakü für SNB nicht nötig)


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Interessante Ergebnisse.

Wie weit denkst du kann man non ES CPU's ocen?

BTW: Wie kommst du an diese CPU's ran? (kannst auch gerne per PN antworten)


----------



## Chrisch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

hier die 4.8GHz mal mitm UD4 getestet (ebenfalls Lukü)

Spannung wird in CPU-Z falsch angezeigt, bei ET6 hingegen korrekt.


----------



## thysol (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Chrisch
Woher hast du denn schon eine Sandy Bridge CPU?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Liegt vielleicht daran das er Redakteur bei der Award Fabrik ist


----------



## Chrisch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ne, hat damit nix zu tun. Habe meine Samples schon lange bevor ich was mit der AF zu tun hatte bekommen und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben, zumal ich die i.d.R. lange vor jedem "normalen" Redakteur bekomme 

Wenn das offizielle Samples von Intel wären hätte ich eine NDA unterschreiben müssen und dürfte hier nix zeigen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ah ok, also bist du eher sowas wie ein ausgewählter Beta Tester !?


----------



## Chrisch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nö, ich hab einfach meine Quellen wo ich vorzeitig an so CPUs komme, deswegen keine NDA oder so 

Aber ist ja nun auch egal wie und woher ich meine Samples bekomme, fakt ist ich bekomme sie und unterschreibe keine NDA dafür


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Sehe ich das richtig das die TJMax 99°C ist?
Da sollte aber mit WaKü locker 5.5-6.0GHz drinn sein!?
mfg


----------



## thysol (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab einfach meine Quellen wo ich vorzeitig an so CPUs komme, deswegen keine NDA oder so



Was sind denn das fuer Quellen?



Chrisch schrieb:


> Aber ist ja nun auch egal wie und woher ich meine Samples bekomme, fakt ist ich bekomme sie und unterschreibe keine NDA dafür



Mir ist das nicht egal woher die kommen. Also, woher hast du die CPU?


----------



## Chrisch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Das wirst du niemals erfahren 

Auf jedenfall hab ich die hier schon seit über einem Monat am laufen


----------



## Asbasnowe (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

ja gut den monat kann man ja noch warten , aber sind schon gute Ergebnisse die du mit dem Teil erziehlst. Bloß lohnt sich ein Umstieg von einem 1156er i7 zu einem 1155er? Weil deutlich mehr Leistung gibts nicht.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Kannst du mal ein Cinebench machen und hier rein stellen? Oder geht das nicht ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hättest du vielleicht Lust, einen SuperPI 1M/32M und einen Wprime 1024/32M run durchlaufen zu lassen? 
Natürlich mit Oc, es würde mich interessieren, bei welcher GHz Zahl die CPU stable ist.


----------



## thysol (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Das wirst du niemals erfahren
> 
> Auf jedenfall hab ich die hier schon seit über einem Monat am laufen



Und warum darf ich das nicht erfahren? Wurde die CPU etwa nicht auf legalem Weg beschafft?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@thysol
Vom Intellastwagen geklaut 
Ne Spaß beiseite, wahrscheinlich aus eBay da gibts doch jedes Jahr massenhaft ESs zu kaufen, siehe i7 980X A-Stepping.
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Meinste nicht das das langsam hier OT wird? 

und @ Wa1lock

nö, sind da viel zu teuer... Aber hast recht, die gibt es da... u.A. alte 2600K für ~900€ umgerechnet


----------



## .Mac (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ui, das sind mal krasse Werte , vorallem mit der VCore, wie sieht es eigtl. aus mit den Kühlern aus? Unterschiede gibt es da zwischen 1156 und 1155 Halterungen scheinbar nicht oder? Aber die Screens machen aufjedenfall Lust auf mehr! 

Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Preise sich verhalten bis der Bulldozer kommt, ist ja noch ein Stück Zeit, und bis dahin hoffe ich mal das der Preis noch ein Stück fällt.


----------



## Asbasnowe (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

nein gibt es nicht. Wieder ne überlegung mehr ein 1155er system anzuschaffen


----------



## nyso (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wie sieht das eig. mit dem Ram aus? Der 2500k wird am besten mit 2x2GB oder 2x4GB laufen, oder?


----------



## Chrisch (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

du kannst auch 4x4GB nutzen wenn du möchtest, das juckt die CPU nicht


----------



## Antalos (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

falls jemand zufällig nicht warten kann, ein 1155 board hat und geld zum rausschmeißen besitzt...

...hier gibts SB zum schnäppchenpreis...

Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz ES D1 LGA1155 FREE SHIPPING - eBay (item 140488592620 end time Jan-08-11 18:14:07 PST)

mfg Anta


----------



## Chrisch (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder gibts hier

[Sammelthema] Intel Core i3/i5/7 LGA1155 (Sandy Bridge) - 2nd Gen. Intel Core CPUs - Seite 5 - AwardFabrik - Forum

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wann fällt denn die NDA zu Sandy Bridge?
Oder, um zu zeigen, dass ich ein bisschen Ahnung habe, fällt die NDA zur CES und wenn ja, wann ist diese,


----------



## xTc (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die CES 2011 ist vom 6ten bis 9ten Januar.


MFG


----------



## PW1993 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Was mich mal sehr interessieren würde ist , wie sieht es mit dem OC ohen Multiplikator aus ? nur BLCK Takt erhöhen ?? Es wurde gesagt , dass dieser schlecht übertaktbar sei ??? Wie sieht es den nun aus ????


----------



## XE85 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

den BLCK Takt kann man nur auf etwa 103-105MHz erhöhen. Unklar ist wie ds ganze mit dem Z68 Chipsatz aussehn wird, der wird wohl auch ganz normal oc per BCLK ermöglichen.

mfg


----------



## KaitoKid (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Was soll denn der Z68 Chipsatz werden?
Das sind mir im Moment ein paar Chipsätze zu viel^^


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich glaub er meinte X68, sonst hab ich entweder verpasst das dieser in Z68 umbenannt wurde oder dass ein neuer vorgestellt/geleakt wurde


----------



## Chrisch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nene, Z68 ist schon korrekt.

X68 ist wenn dann überhaupt fürn neuen Sockel 

Der Z68 kombiniert H67 & P67, also OC sowie nutzbare IGP mit einem Chipsatz.

Ausserdem steht da auch was von Perfomance Overlocking in den Techs, deswegen geht man davon aus das damit ggf. wieder BCLK OC möglich ist, aber wirklich sicher ist das nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Achso, aber damit würde Intel sich doch eigentlich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, oder?
Und Kritik heimsen sie damit sicher auch ein, erst die ganzen K Prozessoren raushauen und dann nen Chipsatz rausbringen der sie mehr oder weniger (außer für Extreme OC) überflüssig machen würde.
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Aufgrund der sehr geringen Preisunterschiede zwischen den K und den normalen Modellen würden die meisten wohl trotzdem zum K greifen 

Ist doch aktuell nicht anders, gibt ja auch K Modelle für Sockel 1156 und auch normale, beides wird gekauft


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja nur das viele eben nicht wissen dass es einen Z68 geben wird, und vorallem warum?
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Warum? Weil die CPUs ne IGP haben die ggf. mal jemand nutzen möchte, vll. fürn übergang wenn die Graka hin ist oder so.

Vll. weil man damit ggf. den BCLK übertakten kann und somit auch für die kleinen Modelle interessant ist? Gibt viele Gründe


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja Ok ansich schon gut, aber ich stehe dem doch skeptisch gegenüber.
Aber was solls, mich interressieren Hauptsächlich sowieso die So1356/2011 Prozzis mit 8 Kernen,
wenn die sich auch so gut Übertakten lassen dann Hallo


----------



## PW1993 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Der BLCK-Takt geht nur bis 105Mhz... ok.... naja ein Nachteil muss das geile Ding ja ahben  Also muss man sich wohl eine K version holen ....


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Was meint ihr, werden die Boards viel Abwärme erzeugen oder wird es unter heutigen Boards, also AMD und Intel, liegen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, werden die Boards viel Abwärme erzeugen oder wird es unter heutigen Boards, also AMD und Intel, liegen?




Blätter mal ein paar Seiten vor, da sind Verbrauchswerte von Chrisch 
Sie werden deutlich weniger brauchen!


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> korrekt und die Werte stimmen so auch
> 
> ...



Das hier?
Kann ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Glauben. Mein X4 940 und die GTX 275 ziehen unter Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig nämlich stolze 430W aus der Dose!
Also zieht mein X4 über 70W mehr, bei wesentlich weniger Leistung. Kommt mir zu viel vor.


----------



## Asbasnowe (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Das hier?
> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Glauben. Mein X4 940 und die GTX 275 ziehen unter Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig nämlich stolze 430W aus der Dose!
> Also zieht mein X4 über 70W mehr, bei wesentlich weniger Leistung. Kommt mir zu viel vor.



mein altern 940er hat unter vollast auf 4,1ghz bei 1,65V allein 370 watt gezogen. Der braucht ganz schön viel.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, werden die Boards viel Abwärme erzeugen oder wird es unter heutigen Boards, also AMD und Intel, liegen?


Es wird bestimmt nicht mehr werden wie beim So1156 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Mir ging es eher um den Vergleich zu den Phenom-Chipsätzen.

Immerhin soll der ganze Kram in ein HTPC, da darf das nicht zu viel sein wenn ich den auf 4-5GHz hochziehen will.


----------



## Chrisch (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Das hier?
> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Glauben. Mein X4 940 und die GTX 275 ziehen unter Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig nämlich stolze 430W aus der Dose!
> Also zieht mein X4 über 70W mehr, bei wesentlich weniger Leistung. Kommt mir zu viel vor.


Die Werte passen soweit, sind aber halt ohne Furmark 

Hier mein aktuelles System inkl. Verbrauch:

- i5-2500K @ 4.43GHz (1.276v)
- 8GB DDR3-1600 CL7 @ 1.60v
- Intel DP67BG Burrage
- 2 * MSI GTX460 1GB Cyclone (2D)
- 160GB Mushkin Callisto SSD + 4 * 2TB Samsung HD204UI
- ASUS SATA DVD RW
- 2 * 120mm Lüfter + 1 * 140mm Lüfter
- Zalman Fanmate Lüftersteuerung
- Seasonic X-750W NT

Idle = ~85W
Load = ~170W (LinX)

Wie sich das ganze mit Furmark verhält muss ich mal testen, wobei es eigentlich unnötig ist da Furmark mehr als jedes Spiel auslastet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wozu aber eigentlich nen HTPC mit 4-5GHz?


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Weil es geht

Zumindest will ich das Beweisen^^
HTPC-Case, Enthusiast-Hardware^^


----------



## thysol (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Idle = ~85W
> Load = ~170W (LinX)



Die Werte sind ja Phenomenal bei >4GHz.


----------



## Loby (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Weil es geht
> 
> Zumindest will ich das Beweisen^^
> HTPC-Case, Enthusiast-Hardware^^



Haben doch schon zig andere bewiesen das sowas geht, und das net erst seit dem Sandy sondern auch schon mit älteren Prozessoren


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Loby es ist trotzdem Geil 
@Chrisch warum haste ihn eigentlich niedriger getaktet? Ich mein mit dem Argument das du die Leistung nicht brauchst musste jetzt nicht kommen, nämlich dann kannste ihn gleich @stock laufen lassen und am Stromverbrauch kanns wohl kaum liegen


----------



## PW1993 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Naja ich habe meinen i7 auch nur auf 3,52 Ghz.. soll moderat laufen.. soll ja auch etwas halten das ding noch


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Chrisch...du hast ja mal ne Kiste - geile ******** und auch noch so aufgeräumt..^^
ich bin auch grad dran sowas ähnliches aufzubauen...was fürn case benutzt du?
Und bei mir kommt definitiv der CoreI5 rein...ich war schon immer von AMD überzeugt...aber länger will ich nicht warten...vorallem: Die Werte des CoreI5 2500k sprechen für sich, dazu der nicht allzuhohe Preis undundund...

peace


----------



## Chrisch (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Lian Li PC-60FNWX


----------



## widder0815 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Die Werte passen soweit, sind aber halt ohne Furmark
> 
> Hier mein aktuelles System inkl. Verbrauch:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



widder0815 schrieb:


> sry nich bös sein aber ... das nehm ich dir irgwie nicht ab , CPU mit luKü auf 4,43ghz . und dann noch 1,27v ?
> 
> mach beweis screen mit cpu-z prime95 und realTemp dann mach ich diesen hir



Beweise gab es schon, außerdem wurde ein 2600K schon auf 5GHZ unter Lukü gebracht.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Scheinbar wirklich ein geiles Teil.

Na dann... das muss her. Auch wenn mein AMD rechner nicht sooooo schlecht ist. Das ding ist scheinbar mehr aks zukunftssicher.


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Grade mal auf die schelle zusammengebaut. Für einen ersten Run ganz okay.  Leider zeigt CPU-Z nicht an, dass die CPU mit 3,6GHz lief.

Ich denke, mit SB haut Intel mal wieder was ganz nettes raus. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



thysol schrieb:


> Die Werte sind ja Phenomenal bei >4GHz.


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei aller Liebe. 
Alleine zwei GTX 460 brauchen unter Last schon mehr als 170 Watt, wie soll da das gesamte System mit 170 auskommen?


----------



## Folterknecht (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

lesen ...

CPU -> volle Kanne
GPUs -> drehen Däumchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Unter Last bedeutet aber für mich, dass sowohl CPU als auch GPU auf Last laufen.


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Das wäre dann Volllast.
Oben steht auch GPUs (2D). 


Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



xTc schrieb:


> Grade mal auf die schelle zusammengebaut. Für einen ersten Run ganz okay.  Leider zeigt CPU-Z nicht an, dass die CPU mit 3,8GHz lief.



Dann werden die 1,04V wohl auch falsch angezeigt.


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja werden sie. Ist aktuell bei allen Gigabyte P67 Platinen in Kombination mit CPU-Z so. Da schafft nur Easy Tune 6 Abhilfe.


Gruß


----------



## Chrisch (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unter Last bedeutet aber für mich, dass sowohl CPU als auch GPU auf Last laufen.


Ich hab nicht ohne Grund in Klammern dahinter geschrieben (LinX) 

Hier meine Verbrauchswerte mit CPU @ Stock und inkl. 3D Test

- Intel Core i5-2500K @ def. (inkl. Turbo)
- Intel DP67BG Burrage
- 8GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 (1.6v)
- 2 x MSI GTX460 Cyclone SLI
- 120GB Mushkin Callisto SSD
- 4 x 2TB Samsung HD204UI
- ASUS Sata DVD/RW
- 2 x 120mm Lüfter
- 1 x 140mm Lüfter
- Seasonic X-750W

*Idle* = 73-75W
*Last #1* = 132-137W (LinX*)
*Last #2* = 285-310W (LinX* + 3DMark06 @ 1920x1080 + HQ)

***LinX = ähnlich wie Prime nur intensiver, Speicher & CPU (inkl. IMC) werden voll ausgelastet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht ohne Grund in Klammern dahinter geschrieben (LinX)


 
Dann schreib auch hin, was das bedeutet, denn nicht jeder weiß das.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Quanti Schlechte Ausrede  Gerade du mit deinen fast 29K Posts solltest das aber wissen 
Und wenn man es nicht weiß schafft Google abhilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Schlechte Ausrede  Gerade du mit deinen fast 29K Posts solltest das aber wissen
> Und wenn man es nicht weiß schafft Google abhilfe


 
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung und es gibt sicher auch genügend andere User, die das eben auch nicht wissen und daher wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man das vorher einfach mal klarstellt, anstatt einfach einen Ausdruck einzubinden.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ok unter der Berücksichtigung deiner (und anderer) Unwissenheit schreibt er das nächste mal sicher (Nur CPU Last) hin


----------



## Antalos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> *Last #2* = 285-310W (LinX + 3DMark06 @ 1920x1080 + HQ)




Dank dir 

Jetzt bin ich sicher, dass mein Cougar CMX 550W mehr als ausreichend sein wird

mfg Anta


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ok unter der Berücksichtigung deiner (und anderer) Unwissenheit schreibt er das nächste mal sicher (Nur CPU Last) hin


 
Kennst du eigentlich ein Game, das nur die CPU auslastet aber wo die Grafikkarte weiterhin im Idle laufen können?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du eigentlich ein Game, das nur die CPU auslastet aber wo die Grafikkarte weiterhin im Idle laufen können?


Ja Tetris oder Schach


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Und dafür muss die CPU auf 4GHz übertaktet werden?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Klar, warst du mal bei Tetris in Level 256 
PS Das is jetzt aber schon nen wenig OT 
PPS Beim letzten Leistungstest wurde die CPU nicht Overclocked


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dafür muss die CPU auf 4GHz übertaktet werden?



ja, selbst Dual GPU Systeme brauchen bei guten Schach Spielen schon recht lange für einen Zug 

mfg


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hab vor das Asus P8P67 oder Das Sabertooth für den 1155 zuzulegen, was bringt denn die besseren OC Ergebnisse?


----------



## Legacyy (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> Ich hab vor das Asus P8P67 oder Das Sabertooth für den 1155 zuzulegen, was bringt denn die besseren OC Ergebnisse?



Das kann man erst sagen wenn es Tests für die beiden Boards gibt  

BTT:
Wenn der 2600k ein FSB von 100 hat und der Multiplier bis 57x geht, dann müssten doch 5,7GHz drin sein, oder??
Wenn mit nem Z67 Mainboard noch der FSB erhöht werden kann werden locker über 7GHz möglich sein


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Das kann man erst sagen wenn es Tests für die beiden Boards gibt
> 
> BTT:
> Wenn der 2600k ein FSB von 100 hat und der Multiplier bis 57x geht, dann müssten doch 5,7GHz drin sein, oder??
> Wenn mit nem Z67 Mainboard noch der FSB erhöht werden kann werden locker über 7GHz möglich sein




Wenn du die entsprechende Kühlung hast geht das. ;D


----------



## xTc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> Ich hab vor das Asus P8P67 oder Das Sabertooth für den 1155 zuzulegen, was bringt denn die besseren OC Ergebnisse?



Abwarten. Die P8P67 Boards gehen schon recht ordentlich. Was das Sabertooth kann, wird sich erst noch zeigen.
Allerdings wird eher der Prozessor entscheidend sein und nicht das Board. 


Gruß


----------



## Wenzman (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hallo, sind die Sandy Bridge Cpus mittlerweile schon auf dem Markt ?


----------



## Dukex2 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

In Malaysia ja, bei uns noch nicht.


----------



## Wenzman (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> In Malaysia ja, bei uns noch nicht.


Ah Super, dann dürfte es bei uns ja auch ''bald'' soweit sein. 

Ein I5 hat 4 Kerne oder ?  E:  Gerade nochmal die 1 Seite gelesen, er hat 4.


----------



## xTc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Hallo, sind die Sandy Bridge Cpus mittlerweile schon auf dem Markt ?



Verkaufsstart in Europa angeblich ab Anfang Januar (09.01.2010).


MFG


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



xTc schrieb:


> Abwarten. Die P8P67 Boards gehen schon recht ordentlich. Was das Sabertooth kann, wird sich erst noch zeigen.
> Allerdings wird eher der Prozessor entscheidend sein und nicht das Board.
> 
> 
> Gruß


Allein wegen dem Aussehen würde ich das Sabertooth nehmen (Säbelzahn)
Achja wie kannste deinen i5 Overclocken wenn man den BCLK nicht erhöhen kann (Bzw. nur bis 105,x)?
Und @alle anderen Bei Bernies PC Shop (Klick) sind die SBs und Mainboards schon verfügbar 
mfg


----------



## PW1993 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich finds ja irgendwie lustig ^^ Mainboards schon raus, aber keine CPU die passt ^^ Naja man kann ja nen i7-860 drauf hauen, wofür gibs Vorschlaghammer ? xD Der eine Pin da xD


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hier mal ein Cinebench-Run mit 3,6GHz. 


MFG


----------



## Wenzman (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

nen 4 kerner (i5) oder 6-8 Kerner (i7) für Gamer ?


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ein Vier-Kerner in Form des i5-2500K wird wohl die vernünftigste Lösung werden. 


Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wenzman schrieb:


> nen 4 kerner (i5) oder 6-8 Kerner (i7) für Gamer ?


Nen 8 Kerner wirds erst mit Sockel 1356 und/oder 2011 geben.
@xTc Ja aber du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, wie kannst du eine nicht "K" CPU overclocken wenn man den BCLK nur bis 105 stellen kann? Hat da Gigabyte was am Mainboard gedreht?
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ Wa1lock

BCLK hängt von der CPU ab, hab auch schon stabile ~110MHz gesehen.

Coolaler hat z.B. nen i7-2600 (ohne K!) @ 4.2xGHz am laufen.

Brutus ausm HWLuxx hatte nen i5-2400 @ 3.8GHz stable laufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ok also ist es bei Sandy Bridge (Ohne K!) wirklich Glückssache wie weit man damit kommt, bzw. wann die ersten Usb/Sata Ports dicht machen?
mfg


----------



## DeRtoZz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nen 8 Kerner wirds erst mit Sockel 1356 und/oder 2011 geben.
> @xTc Ja aber du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, wie kannst du eine nicht "K" CPU overclocken wenn man den BCLK nur bis 105 stellen kann? Hat da Gigabyte was am Mainboard gedreht?
> mfg




xTc hat ein Engineering Sample steht auf dem Screen in CPU-Z (ES). Damit hat er den Offenen Multi, vll auch den HT. Freien Multi gabs schon seit langem bei den Engineering Sample bei Intel.


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



DeRtoZz schrieb:


> xTc hat ein Engineering Sample steht auf dem Screen in CPU-Z (ES). Damit hat er den Offenen Multi, vll auch den HT. Freien Multi gabs schon seit langem bei den Engineering Sample bei Intel.


Ups stimmt, dass erklärt natürlich alles


----------



## Chrisch (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



DeRtoZz schrieb:


> xTc hat ein Engineering Sample steht auf dem Screen in CPU-Z (ES). Damit hat er den Offenen Multi, vll auch den HT. Freien Multi gabs schon seit langem bei den Engineering Sample bei Intel.


Öhm, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man dazu auch nix sagen...

Freie Multis gibts bei Intel ES schon lange nicht mehr (hat schon bei Sockel 478 angefangen) und die ES CPUs haben keinerlei Vorteile der Retails gegenüber.

Die CPU von xTc ist nen herkömmlicher i5-2400 wie der auch im Laden erscheinen wird, keine Vor - oder Nachteile!

Offene Multis haben nach wie vor nur die "K" Modelle oder Extreme Editions, egal ob ES oder nicht!


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Da weiß man einmal nicht bescheid und schon wird man mit falschen Infos zugetextet 
Danke für die Aufklärung Chrisch


----------



## steinschock (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Beim i7 waren die ES oft schlechter und hatten nicht alle möglichkeiten wie QPI + Uclk-Multis.


----------



## Chrisch (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ steinbock

das mit den Multis lag aber i.d.R. an fehlender Bios Unterstützung 

Mit neueren Bios wurden diese Probleme i.d.R. behoben.


----------



## steinschock (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Beim takten und beim Uncore waren sie auch nicht so gut,
hat auf jeden Fall gereicht das viele ziemlichen Mist verzapft haben.


----------



## Chrisch (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei den ES ist es genauso eine Glückssache wie beim Retail eine gute CPU zu erwischen. Natürlich gab bzw gibt es gute ES, genauso wie es auch schlechte Retails gibt


----------



## Wenzman (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed | Geizhals.at EU

207 € ? 
Zu günstig um wahr zu sein


----------



## Rizzard (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Es hieß doch mal in einer News, das der 2500K bei etwa 216$, und der 2600K bei etwa 280$ liegen wird.
Von daher ist der Preis realistisch.


----------



## AeroX (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Na hoffen  wir mal das es bei den Preisen auch nciht viel höher gehen wird! 
mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nein der i7 2600K sollte 307$ kosten und der i7 2500K sollte 284$ kosten wenn ich mich nicht irre.
mfg


----------



## Rizzard (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nein der i7 2600K sollte 307$ kosten und der i7 2500K sollte 284$ kosten wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> mfg



Der 2500K ist bei dir viel zu hoch angesetzt. Dieser war bei ~200€ angedacht.


----------



## Chrisch (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



wa1lock schrieb:


> nein der i7 2600k sollte 307$ kosten und der i7 2500k sollte 284$ kosten wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Mfg


2600k = $317
2500k = $216


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> 2600k = $317
> 2500k = $216


War der Unterschied wirklich so groß oO
Nur wegen der 4 Threads und dem etwas niedrigerem Takt!?
mfg


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

beim i7-2600 kommt halt noch der Topmodell aufschlag dazu. Ausserdem wird das Modell erstmal konkurrenzlos sein.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nen 8 Kerner wirds erst mit Sockel 1356 und/oder 2011 geben.


 
Aber die 8 Kerner werden sicher nur die Extreme Modelle sein, mit entsprechenden Preisen.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei Geizhals sind immer mehr Sandy Bridge CPU's vorhanden:
CPUs/Intel Sockel 1155 | Geizhals.at EU
Und wenn man den unterschied zwischen 2500 und 2500K betrachtet, so kann es gut sein, dass der   2600K für unter 300€ auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Wenzman (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nicht-Übertakter können doch eig auch das ''K'' weglassen oder ?

bin außerdem immernoch am überlegen ob ich nicht doch auf die 6 kerner warten soll  ( 8 kerne werden wohl, wie der i7xtreme 1000€ kosten , und soviel möchte ich nicht ausgeben)


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Quanti Seit wann stört mich das? 
@Wenzman die 6 Kerner werden sicher auch um die 500€ kosten...
@Ichnehmzweidoener Soweit ich weiß unterstützen nicht "K" Prozessoren auch
TXT und noch eine Funktion welche ich vergessen habe 
@Alle Achja an eurer Stelle würde ich auf Prozessoren ohne Grafikkern warten, 
man Google KVM und schreie erschreckt auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Seit wann stört mich das?


 
Weil das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei den Dingern einfach fürn Arsch ist.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ Wa1lock Ja, die nicht "K" Modelle unterstützen TXT und VT, was genau das ist weiß ich aber auch nicht. 
Dafür haben die "K" Modelle eine schnellere Grafikeinheit. 
Wann sollen die Prozessoren ohne Grafikeinheit denn kommen?
Mit Ivy Bridge oder auch schon mit Sandy?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die Modelle ohne Grafikeinheit kommen ab Sommer, mit dem Sockel 2011.
Obs den Sockel 1356 gibt, steht nicht genau fest.
Sockel 2011 soll Quad Channel haben, also musst du dann ein Quad Kit kaufen.
Frag aber nicht, was Preise angeht, das weiß noch keiner.


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei den Dingern einfach fürn Arsch ist.



FX und Extreme Modelle waren noch nie da um PL König zu werden. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sockel 2011 soll Quad Channel haben, also musst du dann ein Quad Kit kaufen.



nein, man kann, müssen tut man nicht - Single, Dual und Tripple Channel läuft genauso - Man kann ein vorhandenes Dual oder Tripple Channel Kit weiterverwenden

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> nein, man kann, müssen tut man nicht - Single, Dual und Tripple Channel läuft genauso - Man kann ein vorhandenes Dual oder Tripple Channel Kit weiterverwenden
> 
> mfg


 
Klar _kann man_, aber wieso für Quad Channel Geld bezahlen und den dann nicht nutzen?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Weil es keine Alternative ohne IGP gibt. ;D
Und so ein Unterschied wird's wohl nicht sein. 
Wahrscheinlich so wie 1156 zu 1366.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Schwer zu sagen, der 1356 muss erst noch kommen, wenns beim 2011 bleibt, wird das schon kosten, denn der ist der Server Sockel und du weißt ja, was Server CPUs und Server Boards kosten.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Zu viel kosten die. 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird's ein 2600K, ich habe nämlich keine Lust noch bis zum Sommer zu warten.


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kann man, aber wieso für Quad Channel Geld bezahlen und den dann nicht nutzen?



weil der unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 Kernen bei entsprechender Software deutlich größer ist als der von 2 auf 4 Channels, wegen den 4 Channles kauft sicher keiner ein Sockel 2011 System



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> denn der ist der Server Sockel und du weißt ja, was Server CPUs und Server Boards kosten.



der Sockel 1366 ist auch ein Server Sockel,  trotzdem gibt es gut ausgestattete Boards ab 150€ - ähnlich wird es auch beim Sockel R sein

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> der Sockel 1366 ist auch ein Server Sockel,


 
Wozu gabs dann Sockel 1567?


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu gabs dann Sockel 1567?



der Sockel 1567 ist ein komplett anderer Markt als der Sockel 1366 - Sockel 1567 System haben in der Regel 4 CPUs (Sockel 1366 bekanntlich maximal 2) und kommen in absoluten High End Servern mit stark parallelisierter Software zum Einsatz. Sockel 1567 CPUs haben zudem Schon 8 Kerne. Leisungsmäßig könnte man bei Server klassifiezieren Sockel1366 < Sockel 1567 < Itanium

mfg


----------



## Asbasnowe (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Zu viel kosten die.
> Aber wahrscheinlich wird's ein 2600K, ich habe nämlich keine Lust noch bis zum Sommer zu warten.



Geht mir grad genau so , aber ich denke ein Octa Core ist da auch nicht schlecht. Mal sehn wie viel die Kosten werden ....


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> Mal sehn wie viel die Kosten werden ....



zu 99,9% 1000$ - so wie alle Extreme Editions

mfg


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ein Octa Core mit HT ist bestimmt auch geil. 
Aber vielleicht warte ich dich noch auf nen Six Core mit HT. 
Ist das kompliziert. 
Wieviel wird denn so ein Six Core für 2011 kosten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Sicherlich um 600 aufwärts.
Wenn die 4+SMT schon 250-300 kosten, dann wirds die 6+SMT nicht für 400 geben.
Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was Bulldozer reißen wird, denn daran wird sich Intel preislich auch orientieren, merkt man ja aktuell schon.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Ein Octa Core mit HT ist bestimmt auch geil.
> Aber vielleicht warte ich dich noch auf nen Six Core mit HT.
> Ist das kompliziert.
> Wieviel wird denn so ein Six Core für 2011 kosten?


Sicherlich um die 500$ so wie aktuell der i7 960 zu haben ist. Nen Octa mit SMT ist natürlich der Oberhammer aber kostet 100% (Ich wage es ) 1000$ was aber die Zielgrupee nicht stören sollte...


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> was aber die Zielgrupee nicht stören sollte...



Denk Ivh auch. 
Den i7 980X haben auch genug Leute gekauft.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Der i7 980X existiert eigentlich nur zur "Machtdemonstartion" Intels, denn viel Geld werden sie damit für "Intelverhältnisse" nicht gemacht haben, die meißte Kohle kommte von den OEMs mit i5/i7 Mobiles 
mfg


----------



## SaKuL (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hab mal irgendwas zur Gewinnverteilung durch die einzelnen CPUs bei Intel gesehen, ich such den Link mal. Ich weiß nur, dass die i5-5xx ganz oben standen^^


----------



## Wenzman (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zu SB's.
Viele meinen SB CPU's sind eher was für Übertakter, da die wahre Stärke  der CPU beim Übertakten liegt ( 5ghz mit Luftkühlung wurden bereits  erreicht).
Kann man dann SB Cpu's als nicht-übertakter knicken und sollte eher ein  6-Kern Modell von amd nehmen (gleicher Takt wie Intels SB ohne OC)?


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Da Bulldozer eine wahrscheinlich etwas schlechtere IPC als Sandy Bridge hat (10% oder so) und die Anwendungen und Spiele noch momentan nicht so stark Mehrkernoptimiert sind sollte der Sandy den Bulldozer abziehen.
mfg


----------



## Chrisch (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ Wenzman

das ist schwachsinn. Klar ist eine der Stärken die gute Übertaktbarkeit, aber ebenso die Leistung bei standard Takt und der niedrige Verbrauch.

Da würde mir aktuell kein AMD mehr in den PC kommen. Da bleibt abzuwarten was Bulldozer so kann, aber das dauert ja noch ein wenig.


----------



## Wenzman (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> @ Wenzman
> 
> das ist schwachsinn. Klar ist eine der Stärken die gute Übertaktbarkeit, aber ebenso die Leistung bei standard Takt und der niedrige Verbrauch.
> 
> Da würde mir aktuell kein AMD mehr in den PC kommen. Da bleibt abzuwarten was Bulldozer so kann, aber das dauert ja noch ein wenig.



Ich dachte ja nur, wegen dem gleichen takt(ohne OC) und der amd hat noch 2 kerne mehr, aber ich warte dann erstmal bis zum 9. Januar.


----------



## Antalos (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hatte mich auch nach langem überlegen für das warten auf SB entschieden...allein, 3,8 GhZ (I7 2600) mit turbo bei einer TDP von 95W hat mich überzeugt, dass kein Phenom II mit einer 125er TDP in meinen neuen rechner kommt...klar sind die Phenoms günstiger...bei höherem stromverbrauch werden sie aber über zeit teurer, bei weniger leistung...

mfg anta


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Da Bulldozer eine wahrscheinlich etwas schlechtere IPC als Sandy Bridge hat (10% oder so) und die Anwendungen und Spiele noch momentan nicht so stark Mehrkernoptimiert sind sollte der Sandy den Bulldozer abziehen.
> mfg


 
Deine Glaskugel ist beeindruckend.


----------



## basic123 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich würde es eher als gefährliches Halbwissen bezeichnen. 

Allein schon die verwendeten Worte wie "wahrscheinlich" oder "sollte" sagen alles über die Inkompetenz aus.

Bei mir kommt als nächstes entweder Ivy Bridge oder der Bulldozer rein. Besseres P/L wird entscheiden.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Bei mir kommt als nächstes entweder Ivy Bridge oder der Bulldozer rein. Besseres P/L wird entscheiden.


So werde ich es machen. Wenn ich bis IVY warten kann, denn das scheint ja mit ein wenig Glück/Pech Q4/11 sein


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



basic123 schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher als gefährliches Halbwissen bezeichnen.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, denn damit AMD einen IPC Gleichstand hat, müsste man die IPC gegenüber dem PII um etwa 35 - 40% steigern - das eine Nachfolgearchitektur 40% mehr IPC hat gabs noch nie in der CPU Geschichte. AMD wird sicher einiges rausholen, 20% sind durchaus realistisch und sehr beachtlich - 10-15% mehr bei einem Architekturwechsel sind da eher die Regel - aber 40% Steigerung sind Meiner Meinung nach sind Tagträumerei, vor allem weil das I/O System fast unverändert bleibt - hier holte AMD 2003 beim Athlon 64 die meiste Leistung.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Quanti Ja ich weiß die ist toll.
@XE85 Danke für deine Unterstützung 
@Dukex2 Ich denke nicht das vor 2012 noch mit dem Erscheinen sprich der Verfügbarkeit von Ivy Bridge zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Dukex2 Ich denke nicht das vor 2012 noch mit dem Erscheinen sprich der Verfügbarkeit von Ivy Bridge zu rechnen ist.



Nimm mir doch nicht noch den letzten funken Hoffnung 

Ich sehe es schon kommen die Entscheidung wird zwischen Sandy und Bully fallen


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Dukex2 Mir geht es doch genauso ich würde auch lieber Ivy kaufen, aber irgendwann hört das Warten halt mal auf


----------



## Chrisch (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wozu überhaupt warten? 1 Jahr nach Ivy kommt wieder was neues und darauf das Jahr dann auch usw usw...

Wenn es danach geht kann man immer warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, denn damit AMD einen IPC Gleichstand hat, müsste man die IPC gegenüber dem PII um etwa 35 - 40% steigern - das eine Nachfolgearchitektur 40% mehr IPC hat gabs noch nie in der CPU Geschichte. AMD wird sicher einiges rausholen, 20% sind durchaus realistisch und sehr beachtlich - 10-15% mehr bei einem Architekturwechsel sind da eher die Regel - aber 40% Steigerung sind Meiner Meinung nach sind Tagträumerei, vor allem weil das I/O System fast unverändert bleibt - hier holte AMD 2003 beim Athlon 64 die meiste Leistung.
> 
> mfg


 
Solange aber keine tatsächlichen Tests vom Bulldozer existieren, ist das alles Spekulation und wer weiß, vielleicht hat der Architektur Wechsel bei AMD die gleiche Auswirkung wie damal bei Intel auf der Core 2.


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Der wechsel von pentium d auf core 2 ist ja ein sonderfall, der core 2 basiert ja nicht auf der architektur des pentium d sondern auf der des core 1. Wenn man also den eigentlichen werdegang des core2 betrachtet, also p3 - pentium M - core duo - core2 ist man wieder bei den etwa 10 - 15% ipc steigerung beim architekturwechsel. 

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Aber die derzeitige Architektur bei AMD ist ja schon 7 Jahre alt, dass sie nun einen neuen Weg gehen, kann bedeuten, dass sie einen großen Schritt nach vorne machen können.
Oder es geht schwer nach hinten los, das wird sich herausstellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt warten? 1 Jahr nach Ivy kommt wieder was neues und darauf das Jahr dann auch usw usw...
> 
> Wenn es danach geht kann man immer warten


Jop das hab ich mir dann auch gedacht und gesagt dann kaufste dir Sandy Bridge E(N)
@Quanti Oder eben einfach eine normale Steigerung...


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> das wird sich herausstellen


In einem 1/2Jahr wissen wir vermutlich mehr.


----------



## Cionara (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Mein Retail 2500k macht 4.8Ghz  jetzt erstmal BIOS Update und danach geht hoffentlich mehr ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Du Schwein du  [Spaß Mode off ]


----------



## Cionara (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Es geht leider nicht mehr, nach Multi 48 machen alle Boards, außer das Wunderding von Chrisch, dicht


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Evtl kannst du deinen Ref Takt ja noch erhöhen, der sollte min. bis 105 MHz gehen wenn du Glück hast auf 110 MHz das entspräche dann 5040 MHz bzw. 5280 MHz
mfg


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

110MHz - ein Traum an den ich nach einigen, bzw. vielen Tests irgendwie nicht mehr glauben möchte.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@xTc Das hängt ja von der CPU ab 
Appropos du könntest doch auch deinen Ref Takt erhöhen 
Schließlich hast du aktuell ja nur die Turbomultis immer "aktiviert" oder?


----------



## Cionara (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Evtl kannst du deinen Ref Takt ja noch erhöhen, der sollte min. bis 105 MHz gehen wenn du Glück hast auf 110 MHz das entspräche dann 5040 MHz bzw. 5280 MHz
> mfg


 Ja kann den BCLK aber leider gar nicht ändern. 1 Mhz mehr bootet er manchmal noch, 102Mhz sind net mehr drinn. Und selbst wenn ich 99Mhz statt 100 nehme bootet er nicht mehr. Ich denke da ist was am Bios verkorkst.

Grüße, CIonara


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Naja sobald das Board "offiziel" Released wurde sollte ja ein aktuelleres Bios kommen und bessere OC Ergebnisse auch 
Oder du hast wirklich ne sau schlechte CPU erwischt was ich aber ffür Unrealistisch halte.
mfg


----------



## Cionara (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich weiß auch net, probiere gleich vielleicht noch das neuste BIOS von GB aus, oder mal gucken ob 2 Kerne vllt. mit nem höheren Multi als 48 ins Windows kommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ok kannst mir ja näheres per PN schicken, sonst wirds nen bissel zu viel OT


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ok kannst mir ja näheres per PN schicken, sonst wirds nen bissel zu viel OT


 
Ich dachte, dich interessieren Sandy Bridge Quads nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Mich interessiert erst mal generell alle HW ob ich sie nun Kauf (Das meinst du Wahrscheinlich) ist wieder ne andere Frage, ich fand auch die AMD 6 Kerner interessant weils eben HW ist aber gekauft hab ich se trotzdem nicht - außerdem wärs kein Fortschritt von nem Hexa auf nen Quad zu "upgraden" 
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ein Hexacore ist eigentlich eine ziemlich krumme CPU. 
Teilbar durch ein Vielfaches von 2 ist immer noch das Ziel. 
Kann also nur ein Octocore bedeuten.  _(nich?)_


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Hexacore ist eigentlich eine ziemlich krumme CPU.
> Teilbar durch ein Vielfaches von 2 ist immer noch das Ziel.
> Kann also nur ein Octocore bedeuten.  _(nich?)_


Exakt  Aber wieder BTT 
Hat wer schon ein paar Games mit den "Teilen" gezockt?


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Also DCS:A10 läuft mit 20% mehr Takt 20% schneller. Alle anderen Games von mir sind Graka limitiert. Da kommt Morgen auch noch was feines ins Haus. Da kann ich dann bis zum 3.1. noch mit rumspielen bis ich dann wieder beim Bund geknechtet werde.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Das riecht nach einer GTX 570/80 
(oder HD 6950/70)


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Einfach mal auf sich wirken lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Na gut im 1-Core Bereich zeigt es die ziemlich gestiegene IPC und im X Core Bereich wird dem i7 980X trotzdem noch nicht das Wasser gerreicht, wobei der SB natürlich gute 2000P vor seinem Vorgänger dem i5 760 liegt


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Und vier Sandy-Kerne knacken fast einen Phenom II X6. Der 1-CPU-Wert ist allerding deutlich genug. 


MFG


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Na gut das sind dann 28% bessere IPC gegenüber den Phenom, aber der "alte i5 760" hatte auch schon 18% Vorsprung, was dann einer Steigerung von 10% für den SB wäre. Aber Marc hat ja schoneinmal gesagt dass SB in Games ca. 40% vor Thuban/Deneb liegt


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei "1-Core" liegt SB ca. 40% vor dem Phenom. Und ca. 14,66% vor dem i5-760. 


Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Öhm ich komm da irgendwie auf 28%!?
4591-3273=X X/4591= y% oder?
Oder hast du etwa gerechnet wie weit der Phenom hinter Sandy Bridge liegt? (Da ist ein Unterschied )


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



xTc schrieb:


> Und vier Sandy-Kerne knacken fast einen Phenom II X6.



Wirklich beachtlich, wie sich der Quad auf fast selben Niveau des X6 begibt.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Meine Meinung, dass mein nächster ein 2500K wird, wird immer sicherer.
SB ist so stark, das kann AMD ja fast nicht mehr knacken. Selbst wenn BD ein Hammer im doppelten Sinne wird, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das er so viel mehr Leistung generieren kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Sandy ist 10% schneller als Westmere, wieso sollte Bulldozer den Unterschied nicht aufholen können?


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Guck dir das doch mal an, ein 2300 macht den 1055T nass!
Was zaubert dann der 2500K oder 2600K aus dem Hütchen? Besonders wenn die sich wirklich so gut übertakten lassen?

Höhere IPC, bessere Übertaktbarkeit, niedrigerer Stromverbrauch, weniger Abwärme, .....

Und das sage ich als AMD-Fanboy


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei gleicher Taktfrequenz wird AMD aktuell wohl ca. 40% (rohe Rechenleistung) hinter den kommenden SB-CPUs liegen. So sehr ich es AMD gönnen würde, glaube ich aber nicht das AMD auf das Level von SB kommen wird.

Selbst wenn AMD auf einen Kern gerechnet 20% (was schon viel wäre) zulegen könnte, wären sie auf dem Level der Lynnfield-CPUs. Und das Defizit über Kerne ausgleichen, naja....


Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Weil das 30% wären die BD aufholen müsste, in Games sogar Durchschnittlich 40%


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Was zaubert dann der 2500K oder 2600K aus dem Hütchen? Besonders wenn die sich wirklich so gut übertakten lassen?



Der i5-2500K (3,3GHz) ohne Turbo kommt auf 5525 bzw. 19611 Punkte. 


Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

xTc Hast du dir schon einen Vorrat angeschafft? 
Oder nimmste die Werte aus geleakten Benchmarks?


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Das sind alles eigens ermittelte Werte. 


Gruß


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



xTc schrieb:


> Der i5-2500K (3,3GHz) ohne Turbo kommt auf 5525 bzw. 19611 Punkte.
> 
> 
> Gruß




Wie gesagt, bei aller Liebe zu AMD. Das können die nicht knacken


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Mal abwarten, was Bulldozer leisten wird, wenn der raus ist.


----------



## FreezerX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hab ein paar fragen zum Sandy Bridge übertakten, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen^^
(1) Betreffen BCLK Übertakten und Multiplikator Übertakten NUR die CPU, oder betrifft BCLK auch andere Komponenten wie den Speicher? 
(2) Was muss man neben der Multiplikatoranhebung(+Spannungsanpassung) noch am System erhöhen, um angemessen zu übertakten? (nicht dass die reine Multierhöhung an irgendwas anderem verpufft).
(3) Wie würden sich BCLK und Multi auf die Temperaturen auswirken, bei gleicher Takterhöhung? Produziert BCLK übertakten (im Allgemeinen) mehr Abwärme?


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wenn du nur den Mutli anhebst, bleibt der Rest so wie er ist. Wenn der BCLK steigt, steigt z.B. auch der Speichertakt.


Gruß


----------



## FreezerX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Okay, danke xTc Das war Frage eins, wie siehts dann mit dem Speicher aus? Kann man da trotz BCLK Fixierung den Speichertakt erhöhen? Der Speichertakt muss ja auch synchron bleiben mit anderen Komponenten oder?


----------



## On/OFF (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

xTc   .   Hast du schon ein I5 2000 ?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hier ich lese manchmal etwas vom Q67 Chipsatz?
Was hat der zu sagen?
was soll der heißen?


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Okay, danke xTc Das war Frage eins, wie siehts dann mit dem Speicher aus? Kann man da trotz BCLK Fixierung den Speichertakt erhöhen?



Ja, es stehen ja mehrere Speicher-Multis zur Verfügung. 


Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Du kannst halt nur die vorhandenen Ram-Teiler nehmen, und damit läuft der Ram halt oder nicht. Das wars dann auch. 

Du verlierst sehr viel durch die fehlende Möglichkeit am Takt selbst zu schrauben, da du einfach nicht so ne feine Unterteilung erzeugen kannst mit Multis/Teiler wie mit dem ändern des Referenztaktes.


----------



## On/OFF (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Siehe Cionara - 4,8 ghz  ,  ich glaube hier nix mehr , ausser hier zeigt jemand screenshots, und stable , vielleicht nimmt er Dice , aber was ist mit 24/7 und gamestable . Und bringt das soviel leistung mehr so krumm zu übertakten ..

PS:  wann fällt das NDA  am 5.1.  oder am 9.1. ?


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

4.8Ghz ist easy. 48 Multi und 1.475v Vcore einstellen und fertig. Kann ja gleich mal nen Screen für die Ungläubigen posten ^^
Trotz der hohen Spannung bleibt die CPU ziemlich kühl. nicht mal 70°C, mein i5 750 wär da schon an die Decke gegangen.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

1,475V halte ich aber für FERN ab jeder 24/7 tauglichkeit. Ich bin mit meinem 45nm E8400 grad mal bei 1,35V rum, was grad den Höchstwert der Spezifikation bedeutet. Da sind 1,475V bei ner CPU mit geringerer Strukturgröße schon ziemlich heftig. Die maximal zulässige Spannung wird doch sicher unter 1,3V betragen. 

Die Elektromigration nimmt so schon ziemlich stark zu. Egal ob da jetzt die Temps im Rahmen bleiben oder nicht. Die Strukturen sind einfach kleiner, sprich wenn da noch etwas abgelagert wird, kanns dann auch irgendwann mal zu einem Spannungsüberschlag kommnen, oder sonst wie etwas nicht mehr funktionieren. 

Vile interessanter als sowas ist, wie weit man OHNE Spannungserhöhung kommt, bzw wie hoch man kommt solange man innerhalb der Spannungsspezifizierung kommt.


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Blödsinn, ich betreibe CPUs schon seit ewigkeiten nur noch außerhalb der Spannungsspezifikationen. Hauptfaktor ist immernoch die Temperatur.

Ich bleib da stur und schiebe sowas zu den Ammenmärchen. Wenn meine CPU abraucht sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## On/OFF (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Cionara  -  ich bitte drum ^^

PS. mit was kühlst du? und wie weit geht gamstable bzw 24/7 ,   du hast die cpu ja schon eine Weile , kannst bestimmt was dazu sagen .   Max oc interessiert hier eher wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Cionara schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich betreibe CPUs schon seit ewigkeiten nur noch außerhalb der Spannungsspezifikationen. Hauptfaktor ist immernoch die Temperatur.
> 
> Ich bleib da stur und schiebe sowas zu den Ammenmärchen. Wenn meine CPU abraucht sag ich Bescheid.


 
Wie lange benutzt du deine CPUs durchschnittlich, ehe du dir eine neue kaufst?


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Also 1,475V wären mir auch zu hoch, selbst wenn da die Temperatur noch mit spielen sollte.


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Im Moment benutze ich eig 1,42V bei 4.7Ghz für den Dauerbetrieb. Aber stimmt schon 1,475 ist nicht grade wenig ^^
Chrisch hat für die 5,3Ghz ja schon 1,6V gebraucht  

Die 5ghz unter  Luftvon denen damals die Rede war sind da kaum drinn. 4.5Ghz dürften aber kein Problem sein. Meine CPU macht die 4.2 mit Standard-Spannung.

Grüße


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Cionara

wo hast du denn deinen Core I5 2500K her? sind die schon verfügbar? 
naja mehr als 1.4 volt für den dauerbetrieb würde ich nicht geben, auch wenn die cpu nicht besonders warm wird. 70 grad würde ich einhalten max.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Cionara schrieb:


> Meine CPU macht die 4.2 mit Standard-Spannung.



Das hört sich schon mal gut an.
Im Januar kommt mir das Teil auch rein und dann mal sehen was mit Lukü alles geht.


----------



## Wenzman (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Westcoast schrieb:


> wo hast du denn deinen Core I5 2500K her?


Frage ich mich auch, ich sehe so viele, die bereits einen SB haben, dabei sind die Cpus nichtmal offiziell gelistet 

Mal eine Frage ... ist es leicht SB's zu überakten, also für jemanden der mit überakten nur sehr wenig Erfahrung hat ?
Anfang Januar möchte ich mir ein SBmodell holen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage ... ist es leicht SB's zu überakten, also für jemanden der mit überakten nur sehr wenig Erfahrung hat ?
> Anfang Januar möchte ich mir ein SBmodell holen.


 
Da du eh nur noch die übertakten kannst, die einen freien Multi haben, würde ich mal sagen, ja.
Multi hoch, Spannung nachschieben, wenn nötig und gut.


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Da stimme ich Quantenslipstream voll und ganz zu, so einfach wie noch nie.


----------



## Chrisch (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich komme kurz vorbei, ja? 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Sorry für die evtl. dumme Frage, aber warum hat der 2600K im Namensschema das i7 und der 2500K i5?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Weil der eine SMT hat und der andere nicht, wie jetzt mit den i5/i7 eben auch.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Und was bringt mir SMT im Alltagseinsatz? Also bei Windows und Games?


----------



## Cionara (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hier der Screen von 4.8Ghz den jemand sehen wollte, bei 1.47v
Temp ist schon ziemlich an der Grenze. Aber auch 25°C Raumtemp ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir SMT im Alltagseinsatz? Also bei Windows und Games?


 
Bei Windows gar nichts und in Games das gleiche wie jetzt auch, also mal ein paar Prozent mehr, mach gar nichts, hängt vom Game ab.

Der normaler Gamer wird sicher auch weiterhin zum i5 greifen, schon auch deshalb, weil er günstiger ist.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja, mich reizt der 2500K auch wesentlich mehr als der 2600K.

Erstens der Preis, und zweitens kann ich auf die 100MHz und SMT nun wirklich verzichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Für mich würde ein Quad Abstieg bedeuten. 
Dann lieber auf die Octocores warten, alles andere ist zu langsam.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ach, vier Kerne reichen doch aktuell noch vollkommen aus. Und der 2500K zieht doch übertaktet selbst AMDs Spitzen 6-Kerner ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nö, schaft er nicht, da wo man die 6 Kerne braucht, kommt er nicht hin und den AMD kannst du ja auch übertakten.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Davon hab ich z.B. in Cinebench nichts gesehen, da sind se relativ gleich auf wenn man die ganze CPU betrachtet, was ja nur sinn macht.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Aber eben nicht so weit wie den 2500K Zumindest nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Cinebench ist ein Benchmark, meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zuverlässig.
Ist wie mit SuperPI.


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich kann auch gerne mal ein oder zwei Spiele testen. Wobei die Abstände wohl fast so bleiben werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Spiele sind beim X6 aber unerheblich, da sie praktisch keinen Vorteil von den extra Kernen haben, bei Anwendungen sieht das jedoch wieder anders aus.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Tja, aber wer nutzt schon Anwendungen die wirklich sechs Kerne nutzen? Das sind Foto/Videobearbeitungsprogramme etc., und der Massenmarkt ist das nicht gerade. Ich denke das aktuell, zumindest für mich, ein vor Kraft strotzender Vierkerner weit besser ist als ein hinkender Sechskerner^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Natürlich ist der Quad gut, aber warte mal ab, wenn Sommer ist, wie viele dann ihren 1155 verkloppen, weil Hexacore und Octocore doch besser ist. 
Ich wette, Intel rechnet damit und leer schon mal die Banktresore.


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Auch wenn es hier um SB geht, glaube ich das AMD es mit dem Bulldozer verdammt schwer haben wird. Effizienz mit mehr Kernen zu bekämpfen ist dabei nicht richtige Lösung.

Im Anhang mal ein CineBench 11 Run @ 3.6GHz.


Gruß


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Auch wenn es hier um SB geht, glaube ich das AMD es mit dem Bulldozer verdammt schwer haben wird. Effizienz mit mehr Kernen zu bekämpfen ist dabei nicht richtige Lösung.


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Effizienz mit mehr Kernen zu bekämpfen ist dabei nicht richtige Lösung.


Darauf wird es hinauslaufen... doch ich hoffe es nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Es spielt aber für den Endverbraucher keine Rolle. Wenn er für das gleiche Geld die gleiche Leistung bekommt, ist es ihm egal, ob dafür ein 4/6 oder 8 Kerner gebraucht.


----------



## nyso (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Eben doch. Multithreadoptimierung ist das Zauberwort!
Wenn eben der Großteil der Programme noch immer nur für einen Kern, maximal zwei Kerne optimiert sind, nutzt auch ein Sechskerner nix.
Da ist der Vierkerner nunmal bei höherer IPC klar im Vorteil.

Und das dürften noch immer locker 80-90% aller Standardprogramme sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Und welche sind das, 10 Jahre alte Games, die nur auf einem Kern laufen? 
Dann aktiviert sich beim 20 Kerner der Turbomodus für einen Kern.

Alle aktuellen Programme nutzen mehrere Kerne, das wird weiter zunehmen, bei den Spielen auch, sieht man ja jetzt schon.
Und die paar Freeware Programme, die nur mit einem oder 2 Kernen laufen, interessieren eh nicht, oder merkst du bei Gimp, wenn du statt mit einem Dual Core einen HExa Core hast und ein Bild bearbeitest, nöö, natürlich nicht.


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für mich würde ein Quad Abstieg bedeuten.
> Dann lieber auf die Octocores warten, alles andere ist zu langsam.



Wiso, wenn dieser schneller ist als dein 6 Kerner, wäre es leistungsmäßig ein Aufstieg, die Kernzahl ist nicht relevant, es zählt was am Ende dabei rauskommt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, schaft er nicht, da wo man die 6 Kerne braucht, kommt er nicht hin und den AMD kannst du ja auch übertakten.



kann man natürlich, nur lassen sich intel modelle prozentual deutlich höher takten, das gilt wohl erst recht für SB - und da ziehen die intel Modelle auf und davon, 6 EKrne hin oder her.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cinebench ist ein Benchmark, meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zuverlässig.
> Ist wie mit SuperPI.




das stimmt absolut nicht, Cinebench ist nicht mit Super Pi vergleichbar. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Cinebench basiert auf einem sehr verbreiteten 3D-Renderprogramm und macht nichts anderes als die Zeit zu messen die eine CPU für eine Renderaufgabe benötigt. AMn könnte genauso das original Programm nehmen und die Zeit mit der Stoppuhr messen - würde aufs gleiche rauslaufen, nur das es nicht ganz so genau wäre.

Super Pi ist für die Praxis heute nicht mehr relevant, das stimmt. Ganz nutzlos ist es dennoch nicht. Da es nur auf einem Kern läuft kann man damit sehr gut die Kern IPC verlgeichen, was gerade bei vergleichen mit Vorserienmodellen wo Taktraten, Preis usw. noch nicht festgelegt sind eine recht gute Leistungseinschätzung erlaubt.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> das stimmt absolut nicht, Cinebench ist nicht mit Super Pi vergleichbar. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Cinebench basiert auf einem sehr verbreiteten 3D-Renderprogramm und macht nichts anderes als die Zeit zu messen die eine CPU für eine Renderaufgabe benötigt. AMn könnte genauso das original Programm nehmen und die Zeit mit der Stoppuhr messen - würde aufs gleiche rauslaufen, nur das es nicht ganz so genau wäre.
> 
> Super Pi ist für die Praxis heute nicht mehr relevant, das stimmt. Ganz nutzlos ist es dennoch nicht. Da es nur auf einem Kern läuft kann man damit sehr gut die Kern IPC verlgeichen, was gerade bei vergleichen mit Vorserienmodellen wo Taktraten, Preis usw. noch nicht festgelegt sind eine recht gute Leistungseinschätzung erlaubt.



Das hat er doch meiner Meinung nach gemeint, denn beide sind Praxis fremd, gerade wenn für einen die Leistung bei spielen zählt. Somit ist es Ansichtssache und man kann beide sehr wohl miteinander vergleichen 

Cinebench interessiert wenn man wissen will welche CPU die bessere Leistung aus ihren Kernen zieht.

Bei SuperPI kann man lediglich nachvollziehen welcher Prozessor mehr Leistung pro MHz bringt.


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Das hat er doch meiner Meinung nach gemeint, denn beide sind Praxis fremd, gerade wenn für einen die Leistung bei spielen zählt. Somit ist es Ansichtssache und man kann beide sehr wohl miteinander vergleichen



Die PC Welt besteht nicht nur aus Spielen. So wie für jemanden der eine CPU zum spielen sucht Cinebench nicht relevant ist, so irrelevant sind Spiele für jemanden der einen CPU für 3D Rendering sucht. Man sollte Benchmarks also nicht gleich schlechtreden nur weil es nicht den eigenen Anforderungen entspricht. Da ein CPU Test einen guten überblick bieten soll, hat auch Cinebench seine berechtigung, wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert, dann braucht er die Ergerbnisse ja nicht zu lesen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> das stimmt absolut nicht, Cinebench ist nicht mit Super Pi vergleichbar. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, Cinebench basiert auf einem sehr verbreiteten 3D-Renderprogramm und macht nichts anderes als die Zeit zu messen die eine CPU für eine Renderaufgabe benötigt. AMn könnte genauso das original Programm nehmen und die Zeit mit der Stoppuhr messen - würde aufs gleiche rauslaufen, nur das es nicht ganz so genau wäre.


 
Ich will dir mal ein Beispiel geben, wieso ich auf solche Programme und Benches nicht schau, den die Enttäuschung ist manchmal in der Praxis größer als die Freude.

Ich schneide hin und wieder mal Audio-Dateien und schnitze so rum, dafür benutze ich WaveLab (kennst du vielleicht).
Früher hatte ich die Version 3, die lief auf dem alten System mit XP. Da brauchte der Dual Core für einen 6 Minuten Song zur Zeitveränderung rund 130 Sekunden.
Heute benutze ich WaveLab 6 dafür (weil die Version 3 nicht mehr kompatibel zu Sieben ist) und das Programm braucht für ein vergleichbares Musikstück 180 Sekunden, trotz Hexacore und mehr Leistung pro Takt.
Und wieso?
Weil die Prozessorauslastung früher bei 80% lag und heute nicht mal mehr 15% erreicht.

Ist bei den Videoschnittprogrammen, die ich benutzen, genauso, die Prozessorauslastung liegt bei 30-50%, also verpuffen 50-70% Prozessorleistung völlig ungenutzt. 

Die Entwickler sollten sich endlich mal bemühen, die Programme besser zu schreiben, dann müssen wir uns nicht auch ständig neue Prozessoren kaufen, die dann auch nur zu 40% ausgelastet werden.


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Du kannst deine persönlichen Erfahrungen nicht zur allgemeingültigkeit machen. Woher weist du denn das der Prozossor bei deinem Videoschnitt programm überhaupt der limitierende Faktor ist? Wenn zB I/O, Festplatte, Verbindung NB - SB limitieren hilft der schnellste Prozssor nichts, da hilft auch keine Softwareseitige optimierung, die Verbindungen übertragen deswegen nicht mehr MB/s. Gerade bei AMD ist auch der Uncore oft am Limit - Tests zeigen ja das eine übertaktung des Uncore sehr oft 1 zu 1 skaliert. Dazu kommt noch das es aktuell keine brauchbare Tools gibt um die Prozessorauslastung, oder besser gesagt überhaupt die Systemauslastung, verlässlich anzuzeigen. Der Taskmanager ist dafür völlig unbrauchbar, auch Tools wie Perfwatch zeigen hier nur ungefähre werte - die I/O Auslastung wird nirgends angezeigt.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Da ein CPU Test einen guten überblick bieten soll, hat auch Cinebench seine berechtigung, wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert, dann braucht er die Ergerbnisse ja nicht zu lesen.


Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Sonst hätten wir einen Benchmark der alle Bereiche abdeckt.






> Die Entwickler sollten sich endlich mal bemühen, die Programme besser zu schreiben, dann müssen wir uns nicht auch ständig neue Prozessoren kaufen, die dann auch nur zu 40% ausgelastet werden.


Zu dem Thema kannst einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und zwar weil du recht hast und es sich dabei leider nichts ändert


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> Du kannst deine persönlichen Erfahrungen nicht zur allgemeingültigkeit machen. Woher weist du denn das der Prozossor bei deinem Videoschnitt programm überhaupt der limitierende Faktor ist?


 
Nun ja, frühere Versionen des Programms lasteten den Prozessor deutlich mehr aus, wie WaveLab ja zeigt. Der alte Rechner ist zwar langsamer, wenn man heute vergleichen würden (abgesehen von WaveLab, keine Ahnung wieso die neue Version so viel langsamer ist als die alte), aber der neue ist eben nicht um den Faktor schneller, um den er eigentlich sein müsste, guckt man rein auf die Leistung des Systems, und das schließt eben alles mit ein, nicht nur den Prozessor.



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema kannst einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und zwar weil du recht hast und es sich dabei leider nichts ändert


 
Das stelle ich in letzter Zeit immer häufiger fest. 
Nero 7 war in Sachen AVI zu DVd Konvertierung eine Bank, heute gibts schon lange eine neuere Version, aber der Codec darin ist langsamer.
Adobe Photoshop in der aktuellen Version kannst du komplett rauchen, so eine Schrottprogrammierung habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## PW1993 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hey wenn sich SB sogut übertakten lässt wäre es vll möglich das man damit den neuen  TaktRecord erzielen kann oder ???  Ach gibs eigentlich Tests schon mit Wasserkühlung ? Mich würde interessieren wie weit man mit meiner H70 mit nem i7 2600K kommen könnte


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

So, aktualisierte CineBench-Werte mit i7-2600K und i7-930 @ 2,8GHz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## On/OFF (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Turbomodus  , der geht ja beim 2600k bis  3,8ghz ,  und manche haben den ja auf 4,8 übertaktet . Frage : ist dann bei den 4,8  der Turbomodus mit an?  und wieviel läuft eigentlich der 2500k auch 3,8ghz im Turbomodus?  Wenn das so ist ist -- ist der 2500k das Selbe wie der 2600k bloß ohne SMT?   oder gibts da noch andere Unterschiede?  Und was macht/kann eigentlich SMT und für was ist das gut?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



On/OFF schrieb:


> -- ist der 2500k das Selbe wie der 2600k bloß ohne SMT?   oder gibts da noch andere Unterschiede?



Der i7 verfügt über 8MB L3-Cache, während der i5 nur 6MB hat.
Außerdem würde der 2500K mit Turbo von 3,3 auf 3,7 GHZ gehen.

Könnte man auch alles im Startposting nachlesen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



PW1993 schrieb:


> Hey wenn sich SB sogut übertakten lässt wäre es vll möglich das man damit den neuen  TaktRecord erzielen kann oder ???  Ach gibs eigentlich Tests schon mit Wasserkühlung ? Mich würde interessieren wie weit man mit meiner H70 mit nem i7 2600K kommen könnte



Bei Hardwareluxx haben einige Leute telefonisch bei MF eine Sandy Bridge CPU (i7-2600K, i5-2500K, i5-2400, ...) bestellt und sie direkt im Shop abgeholt und *übertaktet*. 
Eine Übersicht über die erreichten Ergebnisse gibt es noch nicht. Die verwendete CPU, das Mainboard und die angelegte Spannung stehen aber in den Kommentaren und in der Signatur. Etwas zeitaufwendig aber besser als gar nichts.

Ein Beispiel des User Giorgo: i5-2500K @ 4,4 GHz (1,284 V) beim Gigabyte P67A-UD4

Anhand der Ergebnisse mehrerer Leute kann man sagen, dass mit dem i5-2500K mit geringer Spannungserhöhung (alltagstauglich) nach ersten *kurzen* Stabilitätstests die 4,2 GHz drin sind.


----------



## On/OFF (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Entschuldigung Blizzard  .   Und was ist mit den anderen Fragen ? Kann ich die auch im Startpost nachlesen?


----------



## TheExecutor (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja gerade einen AMD X6 1090T bestellen. Einsatzgebiet: Rendering (Renderman). Wenn ich jetzt die Cinebench-Ergebnisse sehe... Lohnt es sich performancemäßig, auf einen 2500K zu warten? Sind ja dann immerhin nur noch vier Kerne anstatt sechs.
Der 2600K ist leider Budgetmäßig nicht drin.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wie du schon sagst, es sind halt "nur" 4vs6 Kerne. Am Ende wird +- etwa das gleiche bei rauskommen.

Ich würd die zwei Wochen noch warten, und dann eben schauen wie die Preise aussehen. Vielleicht kommen zur CES ja schon die ersten AM3+ Boards, das würd sich natürlich dann auch anbieten, wenn Sandy und X6 Preislich als auch Leistungstechnisch etwa gleich auf sind. Hättest dann halt die Möglichkeit auf nen Upgrade, was beim Sandy auf 1155 dann wohl wegfallen sollte. Ich glaub nicht das da so schnell noch was wesentlich schnelleres als der 2600k kommen wird.

Übertackten wird für dich wenn du die Maschine zum Rendern einsetzen willst wohl auch eher kein Thema sein. Energieeffizientz, Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit gehen da wohl vor ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hab grade in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es bei Sandy keine Hexa's geben soll. 
Stimmt das? Ist das schon fix?
Ach ja: Kam von PCGH_Marc die Aussage.


----------



## .Mac (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Hab grade in nem anderen Thread gelesen, dass es bei Sandy keine Hexa's geben soll.
> Stimmt das? Ist das schon fix?
> Ach ja: Kam von PCGH_Marc die Aussage.



Glaube Hexa´s sind nur als Ivy Bridge geplant, mit einem neuen Sockel (1356).


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Der 2te i5 2500k den mir der Shop ausversehen geschickt hat macht zwar nicht den Multi 48, also 4.8Ghz, dafür aber 4.7Ghz bei Standard-Spannung wies aussieht.

Der i5 2500k der auch 4.8Ghz macht kann gleich bei Interesse im Marktplatz erworben werden.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Man ich würd auch schon gerne einen haben! Hab gerade einen 2600K bei ebay gefunden, für 500€ lol...
Aber als alter Hardwarefetischist ist mir schon fast kein Preis zu hoch ^^, ...

Kann man eigentlich mit irgendeinem H67 Board übertakten per Multi?


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Der i5 2500k der auch 4.8Ghz macht kann gleich bei Interesse im Marktplatz erworben werden.


Mal gespannt für wieviel der raus geht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



PW1993 schrieb:


> Hey wenn sich SB sogut übertakten lässt wäre es vll möglich das man damit den neuen TaktRecord erzielen kann oder ???


 
Denke ich nicht, denn für 8GHz müsstest du einen Multi von 80 eingeben und ich weiß nicht, ob man so einen hohen Multi überhaupt eingeben kann, da der Referenztakt ja gesperrt ist.
Ich will auch nicht wissen, wieviel Spannung man dann anlegen muss.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bisher booten die meisten CPUs schon Multi 48/49 nicht mehr. Mal sehen ob sich das mit Bios-Update noch irgendwie ändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wie hoch kannst du den Multi denn stellen, unabhängig davon ob er dann noch bootet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ein Freund von mir ist Hobby Funker der hat ein 500€ teures  schalt Netzteil mit 2000Watt das könnte man doch direkt an die CPU anschließen und dann hast du vielleicht für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde 8000MHz, hehehhehehe!


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Netzteil mit 2000Watt das könnte man doch direkt an die CPU anschließen


Zu Silvester bestimmt der Kracher schlecht hin...


----------



## TrochowskiX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt für wieviel der raus geht...


 War am 27ten bei Mindfactory für 220€ drin.


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Also ich denke ich hab den jetzt nicht überteuert reingestellt ^^


----------



## TrochowskiX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Cionara schrieb:


> Also ich denke ich hab den jetzt nicht überteuert reingestellt ^^


 Wo hast du deinen eigentlich her ?


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Aus England für ~250€. Die haben jetzt aber keine mehr. Im Luxx haben jetzt mehrere ne SB-CPU. Aber groß neue Ergebnisse gibts wohl noch net.


----------



## TrochowskiX (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die Frage kommt jetzt komisch.
Meint ihr es ist sicherer sofort den nächstbesten i5-25K zu nehmen oder lieber warten mit dem Risiko ausverkauft, Preis überirdisch?


----------



## Devil Dante (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei intel gibts normalerweise nicht so starke Lieferproblem wie mans von Grakas gewohnt ist, allerdings seh ich in meiner Glaskugel nur verschwommen ...
Wenn du Gelegenheit hast einen zu bekommen würd ich zugreifen...


----------



## Cionara (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hab gehört irgendeiner verkauft seinen hier im Marktplatz *duck*
Sonst kannste auch bei Bernies PC-Shop den i5 2500 den man nicht übertakten kann für 259€ kriegen.


----------



## Chrisch (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ TrochowskiX

zum Release werden ausreichend CPUs am Lager sein und die Preise purzeln, würde bissel warten 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## doodlez (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

der i5 2400 soll ja bei dem i5 760 ansiedeln oder? wenn ja welche cpu soll dann der i5 2600 ersetzen?


----------



## Chrisch (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die i5-2500 und 2500K/S/T werden später eher richtung i5-760 gehen, immerhin liegen die nah beieinander vom EK. Der i5-2400 dürfte nochmal günstiger sein!

i5-760 = $205
i5-2400 = $184
i5-2500 = $206
i5-2500K/S/T = $216


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht, denn für 8GHz müsstest du einen Multi von 80 eingeben und ich weiß nicht, ob man so einen hohen Multi überhaupt eingeben kann, da der Referenztakt ja gesperrt ist.



er ist nicht gesperrt, es hängen lediglich Controller dran die das übertakten schon nach wenigen MHz limitieren. Z68 Boards werden dieses Problem nicht haben und somit auch für REkorde tauglich sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht wissen, wieviel Spannung man dann anlegen muss.



Das ist bei solchen Rekorden ziemlich egal, schließlich muss die CPU nicht lange halten für eine CPU-z Validierung, vll fällt der Rekord der Celerons.

mfg


----------



## TrochowskiX (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich werd mal gucken. Aber nach Monaten Warterei will ich auch nicht mehr viel warten.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



TrochowskiX schrieb:


> Ich werd mal gucken. Aber nach Monaten Warterei will ich auch nicht mehr viel warten.



Es sind doch nur noch ca. 1-2 Wochen, das dürfte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## TrochowskiX (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur noch ca. 1-2 Wochen, das dürfte zu schaffen sein.


 Ich meine danach noch warten auf die günstigen Preise. 
Die zwei Wochen bis sie denn hoffentlich hier ist, pack ich noch.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Denkt ihr die werden relativ schnell im Preis steigen, oder eher fallen?
Der 2500K sollte ja für 160-165€ verfügbar sein, wenn es ein knappes Angebot gibt wohl eher 180€, bei gutem Angebot eher 150€. Was meint ihr ist wahrscheinlicher? Fallt der Preis einen Monat nach Release, also Anfang Februar, oder ist er bis dahin eher gestiegen?


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Denkt ihr die werden relativ schnell im Preis steigen, oder eher fallen?
> Der 2500K sollte ja für 160-165€ verfügbar sein, ...



Der 2500K wird eher bei 200€ liegen. Denke das sich der 2300/2400 bei etwa 160-180€ einpendeln wird.


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich denke der 2500K bleibt über 200,- der 2600k etwas über 300,-
Habe für meinen 2500K 220,- bezahlt.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Aber Chrisch hat doch geschrieben, dass der 216$ UVP hat, macht laut Umrechenkurs 216 US$ = 163,18 Euro.

Wieso sollte der also plötzlich bei 200€ liegen? Ist doch absurd.


----------



## Cionara (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja so kann man aber halt nicht einfach rumrechnen =P


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Aber Chrisch hat doch geschrieben, dass der 216$ UVP hat, macht laut Umrechenkurs 216 US$ = 163,18 Euro.
> 
> Wieso sollte der also plötzlich bei 200€ liegen? Ist doch absurd.


 
1=1 Umrechnen funktioniert nicht.
In den USA ist der Preis für das iPhone geringer als bei uns, aber schon alleine der Zahlen weniger geringen und dann ist der Dollar eh schwächer als der Euro.
Europäre (Deutsche) zahlen einen netten Aufschlag.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Also ich zahle sicher keine 200€, wenn der Ami nur 160€ zahlt. So weit kommts noch oder was?
Nur weil wir Deutschen das so ziemlich letzte Völkchen Europas sind das noch Geld hat lass ich mich doch nicht ausnehmen!! Mein Phenom II X4 940 kam zwei Wochen nach Release 130€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne, da zahle ich jetzt keine 200€!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Du zahlst ja 800€ für ein iPhone, obwohls in den USA nur 650 Dollar kostet. 

Meist mit damit argumentiert, dass die "Kaufkraftdichte" in Westeuropa die größte auf der ganzen Welt ist, daher sind solche Sachen gerade dort recht teuer.
Es liegt nicht an den Lieferkosten, denn Elektronik kommt ja aus Asien und wird überall hin verschifft.


----------



## TrochowskiX (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Also ich zahle sicher keine 200€, wenn der Ami nur 160€ zahlt. So weit kommts noch oder was?
> Nur weil wir Deutschen das so ziemlich letzte Völkchen Europas sind das noch Geld hat lass ich mich doch nicht ausnehmen!! Mein Phenom II X4 940 kam zwei Wochen nach Release 130€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne, da zahle ich jetzt keine 200€!


Aber ne Garantie für die Preissenkung hast du auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Jop, aber ist schon eine Frechheit (Einfach in England bestellen )


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Oder schnell mal über die Straße laufen und direkt im Geschäft in New York kaufen, wenn man (wie ich ) da arbeitet.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder schnell mal über die Straße laufen und direkt im Geschäft in New York kaufen, wenn man (wie ich ) da arbeitet.




Ich schick dir Geld, und du kaufst mir einen^^
Bevor ich denen 200€ in den Rachen werfe, kauf ich lieber bei dir für 180€ was du für 160€ gekauft hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich schick dir Geld, und du kaufst mir einen^^
> Bevor ich denen 200€ in den Rachen werfe, kauf ich lieber bei dir für 180€ was du für 160€ gekauft hast


 
Nö, lohnt sich nicht, bei den Sandy Extreme Edtition steige ich ein, dann bringt das erst richtig Knete.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja, war auch nicht 100%ig ernst gemeint^^ Auf Garantie und gewisse andere Sicherheiten will ich sicher nicht verzichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

So eine CPU ist klein, da sind schnell mal 20 Stück im Mantel untergebracht und dann kann man sie mit Gewinn verkaufen. 
Oder guckt blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn plötzlich die Preise fallen.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, lohnt sich nicht, bei den Sandy Extreme Edtition steige ich ein, dann bringt das erst richtig Knete.


*streck* Ich Herr Lehrer *lach*
Ich denke wenn du mir einen für 700€ organisieren kannst nehm ich einen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Pfff, der geht knapp unter Neupreis weg, immerhin muss ich 20 in Kondome packen und die schlucken, falls das mit dem Mantel nichts wird. 
Risiko muss bezahlt werden... 

Wann kaufst du denn deinen, wenn du wieder in Schottland bist?


----------



## Cionara (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Meinen 2500k will niemand kaufen  oder die warten alle wie die Geier auf MP-Ende ^^


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

 Ivy Bride, der in 22 Nanometern gefertig wird und in der zweiten Hälfte von 2011 erscheinen soll
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## On/OFF (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pfff, der geht knapp unter Neupreis weg, immerhin muss ich 20 in Kondome packen und die schlucken, falls das mit dem Mantel nichts wird.
> Risiko muss bezahlt werden...
> 
> Wann kaufst du denn deinen, wenn du wieder in Schottland bist?



  hab gehört wenn son Komdom platz kanns tötlich ausgehn ^^  , Silizium soll nich so gut sein .............


----------



## B1b3r (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Also ich zahle sicher keine 200€, wenn der Ami nur 160€ zahlt. So weit kommts noch oder was?
> Nur weil wir Deutschen das so ziemlich letzte Völkchen Europas sind das noch Geld hat lass ich mich doch nicht ausnehmen!! Mein Phenom II X4 940 kam zwei Wochen nach Release 130€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne, da zahle ich jetzt keine 200€!



Glückwunsch du wurdest von der Realität eingeholt, also mal ehrlich wen ich das Geschwafel da oben lese wird es mir Angst und Bange um deinen Geistigen Zustand.Du wirst doch sicher in deinem Leben schonmal was von Steuern gehört haben ich kann dir gerne den Wikipedialink per PM zukommen lassen.

made my Day !

mfg
B1b3r


----------



## Skysnake (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So eine CPU ist klein, da sind schnell mal 20 Stück im Mantel untergebracht und dann kann man sie mit Gewinn verkaufen.
> Oder guckt blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn plötzlich die Preise fallen.



Und wenn dich der Zoll hops nimmt, haste keine CPUs mehr und ne dicke Steuernachzahlung...


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



B1b3r schrieb:


> Glückwunsch du wurdest von der Realität eingeholt, also mal ehrlich wen ich das Geschwafel da oben lese wird es mir Angst und Bange um deinen Geistigen Zustand.Du wirst doch sicher in deinem Leben schonmal was von Steuern gehört haben ich kann dir gerne den Wikipedialink per PM zukommen lassen.
> 
> made my Day !
> 
> ...




Und wenn ich deinen Blödsinn lese bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass der Winter wohl eindeutig zu kalt für dein Hirn ist Vllt. erstmal de Kopf aufwärmen bevor man einen wildfremden dumm anmacht

Klar gibts Zoll, Steuern etc. Dummerweise sind die absolut zu vernachlässigen. Denn ob die Prozessoren jetzt aus China nach Amerika oder Europa ausgeliefert werden, Kosten wie Steuern und Zoll fallen in beiden Fällen an! Also ist in den 216$ alles enthalten! Die Einfuhr nach Europa hat also keinen Einfluss auf den höheren Verkaufspreis in Europa.
Oder meinst du allen ernstes Intel lässt die in Asien herstellen, importiert die nach Amerika und zahlt dafür Steuern und Zoll, nur um sie dann gleich weiter nach Europa zu verschiffen und nochmal Zoll und Steuern zu bezahlen??  Sicher nicht

Also in Zukunft bitte erst nachdenken, dann schreiben. Dann läuft man weniger Gefahr jemanden zu verärgern, nur weil man nicht weit genug gedacht hat


----------



## Skysnake (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die Steuern in Deutschland sind aber höher.


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

jap ist aber das selbe wie wir aus CH mehr für den gleicjen VW Golf zahlen man muss das geld dort holen wo vorhanden ist!

MfG


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Steuern in Deutschland sind aber höher.


Selbst wenn sie höher sind, sicher keine 40€ mehr bei 160€ in Amerika
Das wäre ja ein gewaltiger Handelsnachteil für Dt.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Steuern in Deutschland sind aber höher.


 
Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie mit den Reimporten von Autos.
Deutschland verfügt über eine hohe Kauftkraft und eine breite Mittelschicht, daher sind die Preise für solche Dinge bei und sehr hoch, das ist einfach normal.
Steuern sind überall drauf und so hoch sind die Steuern bei uns auch nicht, in Skandinavien sind sie höher, trotzdem kostet es dort weniger.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



könnten wir nach 1 1/2 Seiten Einfuhr, Steuern usw. wieder mal zum Thema zurückkommen

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> könnten wir nach 1 1/2 Seiten Einfuhr, Steuern usw. wieder mal zum Thema zurückkommen


Wieso hast was neues zu berichten? 

Spass, hast natürlich recht.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Gibt eig. nicht mehr viel zu berichten. 
Die User die schon ne Sandy CPU haben, haben uns schon alles wichtige mitgeteilt. 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch auf die Fachpresse warten und Benchmarka von denen angucken. 
Eine Frage hab ich doch noch:
Hat einer der ne Sandy CPU hat ein Board mit EFI?
Funktioniert das gut?
Kann man trotzdem noch ein BIOS benutzen?


----------



## Menthe (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

EFI ist ein BIOS, nur mit schönerer Oberfläche und Maus Unterstützung.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich hätte mich genauer formulieren sollen. 
Kann man noch das ALTE BIOS benutzen, oder nur das NEUE EFI?


----------



## Chrisch (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Nur als kleiner anhaltspunkt...

mein "schlechter" 2600K erreicht 5.44GHz mit Lukü für SuperPi 1M / 32M, für die meisten vll. uninteressant aber für die Bencher vll. nicht


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Kann man noch das ALTE BIOS benutzen, oder nur das NEUE EFI?



da niemals beides vorhanden ist kannst du ohnehin nur das nutzen was der Mainboardhersteller verbaut

mfg


----------



## B1b3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Und wenn ich deinen Blödsinn lese bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass der Winter wohl eindeutig zu kalt für dein Hirn ist Vllt. erstmal de Kopf aufwärmen bevor man einen wildfremden dumm anmacht
> 
> Klar gibts Zoll, Steuern etc. Dummerweise sind die absolut zu vernachlässigen. Denn ob die Prozessoren jetzt aus China nach Amerika oder Europa ausgeliefert werden, Kosten wie Steuern und Zoll fallen in beiden Fällen an! Also ist in den 216$ alles enthalten! Die Einfuhr nach Europa hat also keinen Einfluss auf den höheren Verkaufspreis in Europa.
> Oder meinst du allen ernstes Intel lässt die in Asien herstellen, importiert die nach Amerika und zahlt dafür Steuern und Zoll, nur um sie dann gleich weiter nach Europa zu verschiffen und nochmal Zoll und Steuern zu bezahlen??  Sicher nicht
> ...



sry für meine harte Wortwahl, ich wünsche dir aufjedenfall einen guten Rutsch , bein Steuerthema irrst Du aber, ich habe in den USA gelebt und die Mehrwertsteuer/Sales Tax beträgt teilweise 20% weniger, von anderen Abgaben mal abzusehn der Hauptpreisunterschied liegt tatsächlich bei den Steuern.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



B1b3r schrieb:


> sry für meine harte Wortwahl, ich wünsche dir aufjedenfall einen guten Rutsch , bein Steuerthema irrst Du aber, ich habe in den USA gelebt und die Mehrwertsteuer/Sales Tax beträgt teilweise 20% weniger, von anderen Abgaben mal abzusehn der Hauptpreisunterschied liegt tatsächlich bei den Steuern.




Dir ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch
Ich kann mir aber dennoch nicht vorstellen das es da so gravierende Unterschiede geben kann. Ob jetzt aus Asien nach Amerika oder Europa geliefert wird kann einfach nicht so große Unterschiede ausmachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Doch, doch, Elektronik ist in den USA günstiger als hier, in der Regel auch Klamotten, obwohl alles aus China kommt.
Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, dann komme ich an einen Computerladen vorbei (sowas wie Conrad), da kannste iPod touch kaufen, inklusive Steuern ist der dann trotzdem noch 15% günstiger als bei uns.
Daher machen auch so viele da mal eine Kurztripp hin, wenn der Dollar niedrig steht, das lohnt sich.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich denke aber nicht da diese große Differenz nur an Steuern/Zoll liegt, sondern die Preise hier einfach höher angesetzt werden, weil wir mehr Geld haben. Preis bestimmt sich ja angeblich durch Angebot und Nachfrage, und die Nachfrage ist hier höher, weil wir mehr Geld haben und uns somit mehr "Spielzeug" leisten können.

Sieht man doch schon bei Steam, wir Deutschen bezahlen da teilweise dreimal so viel für den gleichen Download


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ja, sagte ich schon, in Deutschland hat eine breite Schicht eine große Kaufkraft, das ist in anderen Ländern nicht so, daher werden hier die Preise auch etwas höher angesetzt als anderswo auf der Welt.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Und genau das ist es, worüber ich mich so aufrege.

Irgendwer hier im Thread meinte, die CPU einfach in UK bestellen. Sind die da günstiger als in Dt. oder was? Und was ist dann mit Garantie etc., wobei die eh nicht so wichtig ist dank OC:ugly.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

gelöscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



nyso schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es, worüber ich mich so aufrege.
> 
> Irgendwer hier im Thread meinte, die CPU einfach in UK bestellen. Sind die da günstiger als in Dt. oder was? Und was ist dann mit Garantie etc., wobei die eh nicht so wichtig ist dank OC:ugly.


 
Was kostet Sandy denn in England?
Denk daran, dass du noch Steuern draufzahlen musst.


----------



## Chrisch (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Damit mal wieder was zum Thema kommt...

Hier einer meiner 2600K @ Lukü (~18°C Raumtemp)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

1,6 Volt ist ja schon happig, wie waren die Temps?


----------



## Chrisch (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

temps interessieren da nicht, SuperPi lastet eh nix wirklich aus 

Ist halt nur zum benchen usw


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Chrisch 
hast du mehrere sb's?
und wie kamst du zu den cpu's?

MfG


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Mit welchen Einstellungen läuft dein PC denn im Alltag?


----------



## Chrisch (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@ Lolm@n

ja habe mehrere. Wie ich dazu kam? Hab die gekauft.

@ Ichnehmezweidoener

aktuell nutze ich für 24/7 nen 2500K mit 4.2GHz @ def. VCore, aber mein eigentliches 24/7 Sys kommt nächste Woche (i5-2400 + Biostar TH67XE) 

Dann muss mein Game / Bench PC nicht immer laufen


----------



## Ace (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Bei mir auch mit 4,2 langt


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

seit wann sind sie verfügbar?
sorry für die frage a er als ich vor einer guten woche in die ferien ging gab es sie glaub och noch nicht 

Edit: stimmen die gerrüchte das man nicht per fsb übertakten kann?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Lolm@n In Deutschland noch gar nicht, die Leute die schon einen, oder im Falle von Chrisch auch mehrere Sandys haben, kennen entweder die richtigen Leute, oder haben ihre aus den Staaten/ UK. 
Und ja, man kann nur noch über den Multi übertakten, weil noch mehr am FSB hängt, als zum Beispiel beim Sockel 1156.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Lolm@n In Deutschland nur bei einer handvoll Shops und sonst eben von Entwicklern abgekauft oder aus China/Staaten
@Quanti bzgl. der Steuern Ich hab mir mal einen Savage XL bestellt und in Deutschland hätte mich das gute STück 650€ gekostet, aus Amerika (SMF Store) hab ich nur 400 inkl. Zoll/Steuern gezahlt 
Und bzgl. des Sandy 8 Kerners: Ich lass meine OMA mir einen in Schottland kaufen oder beim Englandaustausch


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Edit: stimmen die gerrüchte das man nicht per fsb übertakten kann?


 
Ja, der Referenztakt (FSB gibts seit dem integrierten RAM Controller nicht mehr) ist fest, es geht nur noch über den Multi, dazu musst du K-Modelle haben.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti bzgl. der Steuern Ich hab mir mal einen Savage XL bestellt und in Deutschland hätte mich das gute STück 650€ gekostet, aus Amerika (SMF Store) hab ich nur 400 inkl. Zoll/Steuern gezahlt
> Und bzgl. des Sandy 8 Kerners: Ich lass meine OMA mir einen in Schottland kaufen oder beim Englandaustausch


 
Ich weiß, Deutschland ist sehr teuer, was das angeht, daher kaufe ich mir auch in den Staaten ein neues Mainboard, wenn ich nächste Woche wieder da bin (ich brauch noch mal eins, hab noch nicht genug ).


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Du willst nicht gerade eine Sammelbestellung aufmachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich will mich ja nicht am Flughafen mit mehreren Boards, GRafikkarten und Prozessoren und den daraus resultierenden Fragen der Behörden auseinander setzen. 
Wenn ich mir das Brett kaufen (das wohl 30% günstiger ist also hier), dann schicke ich es mir selbst per Fracht, denn das wird praktisch kaum kontrolliert, während du durch den Nacktscanner musst.


----------



## XE85 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, der Referenztakt (FSB gibts seit dem integrierten RAM Controller nicht mehr) ist fest, es geht nur noch über den Multi, dazu musst du K-Modelle haben.



der Referenztakt ist nicht fest, er lässt sich genauso verstellen wie immer. Er wird halt nach ein paar MHz durch andere Controller die ebenfalls dran hängen limitiert. Wer das letzte aus seiner CPU rausholen möchte kann auch noch den Referenztakt anheben, so weit wie halt geht. 5Mhz sind bei einem 40er Multi auch 200MHz CPU Takt. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Jop, was immer du sagst...


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Welches Brett willst du dir drüben holen, wenn man fragen darf??


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich brauch noch ein Ersatz Brett für AM3 (damit ich mal was testen kann ohne meinen Office PC auseinander zu reißen, so wie gestern, das hat total genervt ). Nichts großartiges oder so, ein 880G µATX Brett reicht, USB 3 ist unwichtig, kosten hier 60€, in den Staaten bekommst du sie für 45 Dollar.
Und bevor du fragst (), das EVGA Classified SR2 ist dort auch ein gutes Stück günstiger, kostet knapp das gleiche wie hier, nur eben in Dollar und der Wechselkurs ist ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Chrisch (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht am Flughafen mit mehreren Boards, GRafikkarten und Prozessoren und den daraus resultierenden Fragen der Behörden auseinander setzen.
> Wenn ich mir das Brett kaufen (das wohl 30% günstiger ist also hier), dann schicke ich es mir selbst per Fracht, denn das wird praktisch kaum kontrolliert, während du durch den Nacktscanner musst.


Dann kannst es besser mit durch den Flughafen nehmen, denn da ist der Freibetrag höher als wenn du dir das Teil schickst


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Der liegt bei 400 Euro, alles darüber muss verzollt werden und ein EVGA Classified SR2 kostet mehr, wie auch ein Sandy Octocore mehr kosten wird. 
Aber sonst hast du natürlich recht, mein AM3 Mainboard werde ich ganz normal ins Handgepäck nehmen, wenn ich zurück fliege, kostet ja nicht viel.
(die anderen 20 Bretter sind aber per Frachtflugzeug unterwegs )


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Frage an die SB Fachleute: Wie verhält sich das bei SB mit dem RAM, die 1156/1366 haben ja sher von hohen RAM-Speeds profitiert, die Latenzen waren da eher fürs Ego, worauf muss ich bei RAM Kits für SB achten?

Und wie sieht es aus bei Kits mit hohem Speed, habe ich da ein ähnliches Problem wie beim 1366er mit dem hohen Uncore?


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Öhm soweit ich weiß unterstützt Sandy bis zu DDR 3 2433 oder so ähnlich, was bedezten würde du kannst eigentlich alle aktuellen High End Kits Problemlos betreiben.
Wie das mit den Latenzen und dem Takt aussieht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber eigentlich profitieren alle Prozessoren mehr von Takt also von den Latenzen...
mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Wobei AMD etwas mehr von den Latenzen profitiert
und
Intel von hohem Ram-Takt

Sandy´s Speichercontroller sieht doch eher so aus, alles andere fällt nicht mehr unter Standard
Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333)


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus bei Kits mit hohem Speed, habe ich da ein ähnliches Problem wie beim 1366er mit dem hohen *Uncore?*



Der eigetnliche Kern meiner Frage


----------



## Chrisch (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Sandy Bridge unterstützt auf P67 Boards bis DDR3-2133 (mit BCLK OC auch noch nen bissel mehr). Sowas wie "Uncore" gibt es nicht mehr, also gibts da auch keine Probleme.

Je nach Speicher / Takt musst halt die Spannung vom IMC bzw Systemagenten (IMC, LLC, PCIe, DMI etc) erhöhen, das hält sich jedoch in Grenzen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Danke


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> @Lolm@n In Deutschland noch gar nicht, die Leute die schon einen, oder im Falle von Chrisch auch mehrere Sandys haben, kennen entweder die richtigen Leute, oder haben ihre aus den Staaten/ UK.
> Und ja, man kann nur noch über den Multi übertakten, weil noch mehr am FSB hängt, als zum Beispiel beim Sockel 1156.




Danke für die infos 

ich verlor den durchblick nach seite 30-40 in diesem thread darum wusste ich nicht ob sich das mit dem fsb bewarheitet hat.

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch ein Ersatz Brett für AM3 (damit ich mal was testen kann ohne meinen Office PC auseinander zu reißen, so wie gestern, das hat total genervt ). Nichts großartiges oder so, ein 880G µATX Brett reicht, USB 3 ist unwichtig, kosten hier 60€, in den Staaten bekommst du sie für 45 Dollar.
> Und bevor du fragst (), das EVGA Classified SR2 ist dort auch ein gutes Stück günstiger, kostet knapp das gleiche wie hier, nur eben in Dollar und der Wechselkurs ist ja in Ordnung.



mit dem sr-2 muss ich dir wiedersprechen und ihr sollt bitte still sein das sr-2 ist bei uns in CH ein hunderter mehr aber meins kommt direkt von mindfactory 

zum glück ist der euro und der dollar so günstig bei uns in CH

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Zum Glück fällt der Schweizer Franke bald wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich muss mal wieder nach Taiwan fliegen und dort kaufen. 
Spar ich doch so die Versandkosten.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Lol 
Ich muss mal wieder nen Intel Laster überfallen dann spar ich mir die Versandkosten und den Kaufpreis, aber dann muss ich Sprit und evtl. Kaution bezahlen  [ironie off]


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zum Glück fällt der Schweizer Franke bald wieder



bis dann ist mein sr-2 da dann kann der CHF sinken wie er will
nee im ernst der wird im nächsten halb jahr min. so stark bleiben 

aber wieder BTT

MfG


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

@Lolm@n Ich kann dir versprechen (Meine Glaskugel gerade poliert) dass der CHF nie im Leben so übertrieben stark bleibt wie jetzt...
@Topic Kann ein Sandy besitzer mal einen OC Vergleich 2 vs 4 Kerne machen?


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

sorry aber bitte nur dann mitreden wenn man. es auch versteht ich hab rel. viel wirtschaft in der ausbildung und tendenzen gibt es und für das braucht man keine glasskugel denn bei uns ist das ein rel. wichtiges thema den der industrie gefällt das nicht den das ausland kann soch unsere produkte nicht mehr leisten oder es gibt günstigere alternativen...
zudem arbeiten einige verwandte und ein eltern teil auf der bank 
da ist es eh ein thema also bitte immer sachlich bleiben 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> da ist es eh ein thema also bitte immer sachlich bleiben
> 
> MfG



hier im Thread ist es aber kein Thema und 

Daher Geld, Wärung und im Auslandkauf Diskussionen in einem anderen Thread fortführen. Kann ja jemand einen "Wie bekommen ich CPUs günstiger Sammelthrad" aufmachen.

mfg


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Zurück zum Thema wenn ihr denkt das jeder 2500k so gut geht dann muss ich euch ein wenig enttäuschen.
Ich habe einen hier der "nur" 4,4Ghz macht,ich weiß aber noch nicht ob es an der CPU liegt oder am Board


----------



## Marv X (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Hallo
Ich hbae mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Sandy Bridge:
Mitte 2011 sollen ja der Sockel 2011 und 1356 rauskommen. Jedoch kommt dort doch auch die Ivy Bridge in 22nm raus oder nicht? Was ergibt das dann für einen Sinn?
Gruß


----------



## B1b3r (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> sorry aber bitte nur dann mitreden wenn man. es auch versteht ich hab rel. viel wirtschaft in der ausbildung und tendenzen gibt es und für das braucht man keine glasskugel denn bei uns ist das ein rel. wichtiges thema den der industrie gefällt das nicht den das ausland kann soch unsere produkte nicht mehr leisten oder es gibt günstigere alternativen...
> zudem arbeiten einige verwandte und ein eltern teil auf der bank
> da ist es eh ein thema also bitte immer sachlich bleiben
> 
> MfG



Auch Außenhandelsüberschuss genannt, um so einen Vorgang zu verstehn braucht man ganz sicher keine Ausbildung in der Wirtschaft noch muß man bei einer Bank arbeiten.

mfg
B1b3r


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich glaube kaum das solche Diskussionen hier rein gehören vielleicht sollte mal ein Mod aufräumen das hier mal wieder einen Überblick entsteht!


----------



## .Mac (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Marv X schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hbae mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Sandy Bridge:
> Mitte 2011 sollen ja der Sockel 2011 und 1356 rauskommen. Jedoch kommt dort doch auch die Ivy Bridge in 22nm raus oder nicht? Was ergibt das dann für einen Sinn?
> Gruß


Ivy Bridge wird zu 90% ein Shrink von Sandy Bridge, daher - höhere Taktraten (und bessere IGP (?)) und somit wird der 1155 (welcher der Mainstream Sockel ist.) auch fortgesetzt. 1356 und 2011 sind die High-End / Enthusiast Sockel, wahrscheinlich dann mit 8-Kern CPUs usw..

Falls ich falsch liege oder etwas verpasst habe bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Ace schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema wenn ihr denkt das jeder 2500k so gut geht dann muss ich euch ein wenig enttäuschen.
> Ich habe einen hier der "nur" 4,4Ghz macht,ich weiß aber noch nicht ob es an der CPU liegt oder am Board



Das man die 4,4GHZ mit einer so geringen Spannung (1,08V?) betreiben kann ist aber sehr beachtlich.


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Marv X schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hbae mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Sandy Bridge:
> Mitte 2011 sollen ja der Sockel 2011 und 1356 rauskommen. Jedoch kommt dort doch auch die Ivy Bridge in 22nm raus oder nicht? Was ergibt das dann für einen Sinn?
> Gruß



nein da kommt Ivy Bridge noch nicht. Mitte 2011 kommt Sandy Bridge E mit 6??? und 8 Kernen. Ivy Bridge kommt früestens Ende 2011, eher Anfang 2012.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



> Ivy Bridge kommt früestens Ende 2011, eher Anfang 2012.


Ich sags immer wieder gerne:
Laut Intel zweites Halbjahr 2011, ob es denn so eintreffen wird ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das man die 4,4GHZ mit einer so geringen Spannung (1,08V?) betreiben kann ist aber sehr beachtlich.



CPU-Z liest bei SB nicht richtig aus du musst auf das ET6 schauen


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



.Mac schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge wird zu 90% ein Shrink von Sandy Bridge, daher - höhere Taktraten (und bessere IGP (?)) und somit wird der 1155 (welcher der Mainstream Sockel ist.) auch fortgesetzt. 1356 und 2011 sind die High-End / Enthusiast Sockel, wahrscheinlich dann mit 8-Kern CPUs usw..
> 
> Falls ich falsch liege oder etwas verpasst habe bitte korrigieren.



Naja, ob es den 1356 überhaupt geben wird, ist noch immer nicht klar. Wenn man an die eine oder andere Pressemitteilung von Intel denkt, das 775 einen sehr hohen Anteil an den Verkäufen ausmacht, dann schon recht abgeschlagen 1156 kam und 1356 praktisch überhaupt nicht (was warens? 2-5%?) verkauft wurden, dann scheint es irgendwie logisch, den Sockel zwischen Mainstream und echten Server/Multisockel Systemen wegfallen zu lassen. 

Dazu passt ja auch, das Intel bis heute rein garnichts über 1356 gesagt hat. Alle Anzeichen verdichten sich also das es wirklich keine 1356 mehr geben wird. Und über die Preise von nem 2011 müssen wir glaub ich nicht wirklich reden. Da werden sicherlich die "billigen" Boards in der Region der mittleren bis teuren 1366 Boards aufschlagen. Von den CPUs wirds sicher dort auch nichts unter 500€ geben. 

Sprich für den normalsterblichen Gamer, der nicht 2.000€ für ne Gamerkiste hinlegt, werden die reinen CPUs wohl in Zukunft unerreichbar sein.


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Die Standard Vcore die ich im Bios ausgelesen habe beträgt bei meinem 2500k 1.225V bei 3,3Ghz.
Dabei konnte ich die CPU auf max. 4,1 Ghz Übertakten ET6 zeigt 1.176 Vcore an da LLC auf Auto steht.


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

sorry XE85

wisst ihr mehr wann das p67 classified kommt?
und welches board ist momentan am besten zum ocen?

MfG


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> sorry XE85
> 
> wisst ihr mehr wann das p67 classified kommt?
> und welches board ist momentan am besten zum ocen?
> ...



Kann man im Moment nicht sagen da zu wenige CPU's draußen sind.Relase ist ja erst ab 9.1.Bis jetzt sind die Gigabyte Boards ganz gut was ich so sehe bei anderen.


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

auf was für einem board rennt dein CPU?
sorry fals ich es überlesen habe
MfG


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Ich habe ein Gigabyte P67A-UD5 steht aber auch in CPU-Z


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> wisst ihr mehr wann das p67 classified kommt?



In den USA warscheinlich direkt zum Launch. Bis es in Europa verfügbar ist, vergehen aber wohl noch ein paar Tage/Wochen.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> und welches board ist momentan am besten zum ocen?



Aktuell wohl das Maximus 4 Extreme sowie das Gigabyte P67A-UD7. Etwas günstiger aber auch gut ist das UD4. Ob das Classfied wieder so gut wird,bleibt natürlich noch offen.

Ich tippe aber eher mal auf nein. Das Maximus 4 Extreme wird wohl die Referenz für alle Boards werden. Einzig das MSI Big Bang Marshall sowie kommende Gigabyte-Boards könnten noch top werden. Wobei die Güte der CPU ja immer wichtiger wird.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

Was nützt aber ein teures OC Brett wie das Maximus, wenn man eh nur noch über den Multi OCen kann?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützt aber ein teures OC Brett wie das Maximus, wenn man eh nur noch über den Multi OCen kann?



Ich denke auch das für SB auch ein billiges MB genügt, da man eh nur über den Multi taktet.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*

wiso denkt ihr das das classified nicht mehr so gut wird?

nur weil shamino weg ging?
die haben doch sicher auch andere gute mitarbeiter man kann ihn sicher nicht zu 100% ersetzen aber vllt zu 90%
denn all das was er in die firma brachte bleibt ja erhalten es kommen nur keine neuen ideen...

MfG


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützt aber ein teures OC Brett wie das Maximus, wenn man eh nur noch über den Multi OCen kann?



stabilere Spannungsversorgung bei hohem Takt

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Mahlzeit!

Da ja die Leistung der SB wohl nochmals höher ist als erwartet und auch die IGP der Art brauchbar sein soll und das bei den Preisen, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob Intel nicht auf die Idee kommt, die Preise für SB nach oben anzupassen.

Es gibt ja wohl keinen besseren der Zeit. Wenn man hört das SB in der Liga von 500€+ Prozzis spielt.

deswegen, wollt ich mal von euch wissen, ob man sich lieber jetzt zum Erscheinungstermin gleich einen zulegt, bevor die Preise um 25% angehoben werden, oder ob es unbegründet ist und die Preise stabil bleiben.


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es unwahrscheinlich das intel selbst die Preise anhebt, intel kannte die Leistungsfähigkeit ja schon immer. Maximal die Händler könnte was draufschlagen, ist bei der breiten zu erwartenden Verfügbarkeit aber auch eher unwahrscheinlich.

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

@1821984

Die Preisen werden wohl nichtmehr großartig steigen, da die SB's ja laut Intel ''Mittelklasse prozessoren'' sind, also werden sie wohl für ihre extreme Editions gesalzene Preise verlangen. 

Ich pers. warte exakt bis zum 10 Januar, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das Produkte am Ersheinungstag und 2-3 tage danach immer etwas teurer sind und dann schlagartig, wenn auch nur minimal, im Preis fallen.

Aber das kann jeder machen wie er/sie möchte .


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Veröffentlichung und super günstig und dann 3 wochen später sind gute 25-30% mehr drauf. deswegen hab ich ja gefragt.

Aber da brauch ich mir dann also kaum gedanken drum machen. Wenns 250 statt 234€ sind ist es mir egal aber nicht das der nachher dann 300€ kostet. Das wäre schade!

frage noch: es ist richtig, dass der H-Chipsatz die IGP unterstützt und der P nicht? Das der Multi vom Mainboard verstellbar ist, ist selbstverständlich oder haben die sich da was neues einfallen lassen, dass das nicht mehr jedes Board kann? Ich trau denen ja alles zu!!!


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ließ dir den SB Test durch da stehts


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützt aber ein teures OC Brett wie das Maximus, wenn man eh nur noch über den Multi OCen kann?


Die Features drum herum zählen ebenso wie die - schon genannte - deutlich bessere Stromversorgung im Grenzbereich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Soweit kann ich schon mal sagen, dass es taugt, allerdings krückt die CPU noch etwas - wird Zeit für einen Retail-Prozessor. Mehr gibts dann wie üblich im Test.


----------



## SnakeDoc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hallo zusammen,
weiß denn jemand wann die Sandy Bridge CPU´s jetzt genau in Deutschland in den Handel kommen? Ich konnte da noch nichts genaues zu finden und sind die angegeben Preise in Dollar in etwa auch auf Euro umzurechnen oder wird beispielsweise aus 300 Dollar auch 300 Euro?


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Preise werden wohl fast 1:1 werden. Verfügbarkeit (angeblich) ab dem 09.01.2011.


Gruß


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Jeder größere Händler hat sie schon im Lager


----------



## SnakeDoc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ah sehr gut, dann muss ich halt noch 1-2 Wochen warten. Mich juckts schon regelrecht in den fingern nach den ersten Tests hier und auf THG. Endlich werd ich meine olle Kiste los und gleich zu beginn einer neuen Sockelgeneration, was will man mehr


----------



## Asbasnowe (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

hab gerade mal cinebench r11.5 sandy bridge mit meinem CPU verglichen. 

Mein CPU auf 4,2ghz gegen Intel Core i7 2600k

Also:
Intel 860 @4,2 ghz 7,0 Punkte
Intel 2600k 3,4ghz 6,68
Intel 2600k @4,9ghz 9,62 Punkte!!!

Echt ein Krasser unterschied und eine Überlegung wert.
Lohnt es bei der CPU überhaupt eine Wasserkühlung für besseres OC einzusetzen?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ich schätze schon, wenn du eben die spannung steigerst, dann gibts auch mehr abwärme, ne wasserkühlung wäre durchaus ne gute kühlaternative, da kannste auch deine cpu noch höher als unter luft treiben...

peace


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Wobei die hier so effizient erscheinen, dass da ein H70 locker für 5GHz ausreichen dürfte. Nur mal so in den Raum geraten^^


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

hochgegriffen :O
aber ich würds gerne glauben und sehen !


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: User oc und Verbrauchstests mit i5 2500K ES*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> wiso denkt ihr das das classified nicht mehr so gut wird?
> 
> nur weil shamino weg ging?
> die haben doch sicher auch andere gute mitarbeiter man kann ihn sicher nicht zu 100% ersetzen aber vllt zu 90%
> ...



Da ich keine Antwort bekam wiso ihr dem Classified nicht zutraut das er an den Erfolgen der classified serie anknüpfen kann frag ich noch einmal 

MfG


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, aber es könnte eine Rolle spielen das viele Leute von EVGA zu Sapphire gegangen sind.


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Okay, ich sag nix mehr.... Das neue Bios ist Hölle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

(U)EFI?
Was ist daran denn schlimm?


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Haben die jetzt schon EFI ? 

UEFI wäre das EFI für AMD da das U für irgendwas .... ist mir entfallen steht .....


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Das M IV E scheint echt gut zu gehen.


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Da ich bisher durch den 45er Multi limitiert war, ist das neue Bios mit der neuen PLL-Overvoltage-Funktion wie eine Offenbarung. 

@GaAm3R: Yep, das Bios ist voll EFI - geht alles flux mit der Maus und einer schönen grafischen Oberfläche.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

also seit ihr mit dem EFI "BIOS" zufrieden?
Haben alle P67 Boards ein EFI BIOS?

MfG


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

EFI erleichtert doch schon eine Menge - zudem sind viele neue Features hinzugekommen. Mehr gibts dann aber im Review.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



> Mehr gibts dann aber im Review


Ich bitte darum


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Gigabyte-Board holen, aber das neue Bios macht echt was her.
Jetzt wirds wohl doch wieder ein ASUS-Board.


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Mal ein kleiner Teaser - Bewegung und Auswahl im Bios sind völlig wirr und unbedeutend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J3IVepm8Hk


----------



## mkay87 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Was ist denn das günstigste Asus P67 Board (gut für OC geeignet)? EFI würde mich nämlich auch reizen ^^


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Geiles Bios sieht echt aufgeräumt aus und besser als dieses komische blau^^


----------



## nyso (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich eine gute Übersicht über die Boards?

Suche nämlich bissl was spezielles und befinde mich jetzt langsam aber sicher in der Planungphase^^


----------



## xTc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das günstigste Asus P67 Board (gut für OC geeignet)? EFI würde mich nämlich auch reizen ^^



Da würde ich das einfache P8P67 nehmen. Hab es hier (Test folgt wohl) und es ist echt solide. 


Gruß


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Diese spezielle Bios zum OC gibts nicht nur bei Asus, sondern auch bei Gigabyte. Dazu braucht man kein Asus, und es werden auch alle Hersteller nach und nach dieses Update veröffentlichen
Hier, für alle Gigabyte:http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=87054&postcount=14


----------



## Chrisch (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hat denn irgendwer geschrieben das es die nur für ASUS gibt?

Bei den Gigabyte Bios sei aber erwähnt das die zur Zeit noch SEHR buggy sind. Leider haut die Recovery Funktion sehr oft rein, einige Einstellungen werden nicht korrekt übernommen und noch nen paar mehr Sachen.

Würde also ggf. noch 1 - 2 Versionen abwarten.


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Gigabyte-Board holen, aber das neue Bios macht echt was her.
> Jetzt wirds wohl doch wieder ein ASUS-Board.



Hier, es denken jetzt manche, das es das nur bei Asus gibt


----------



## Rizzard (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Hier, es denken jetzt manche, das es das nur bei Asus gibt



Sicherlich nicht, aber laut PCGH funktioniert es bei ASUS eben einwandfrei.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ach, efi hin oder her, gigabyte kann das auch!


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Das UD7 gefällt mir sehr gut von Gigabyte


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

und es kann auch was


----------



## SnakeDoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche Infos bezüglich der Kühler? Taugt der Boxed Kühler was bzw wenn nicht...passen die gängigen Custom Kühler auf den 1155?


----------



## xTc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



SnakeDoc schrieb:


> passen die gängigen Custom Kühler auf den 1155?



Alle S1156-Kühler passen auch bei S1155.


Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich schmeis hier mal ne neue Info in die Runde.

Intel hat einen Hardware-Kopierschutz in die Sandy Bridge eingebaut. Die Bridge könnte also wirklich ziemlich sandig sein...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/133746-intel-angeblich-mit-hardware-kopierschutz-und-hd-video-plattform.html

Da hab ich eine News dazu verfasst.



> Wie audiovision.de berichtet wird Intel zur CES 2011 eine eigene HD-Video-Plattform mit kostenpflichtigen Spielfilmen ankündigen, welche bis Ende März an den Start gehen soll.
> 
> Laut einer Mitteilung von Montag soll der auf Intel Inside getaufte Service nur mit neuen Notebooks und PCs per Intel-Chip vom Typ Core i3-2000, Core i5-2000 und Core i7-2000 (Anmerkung: also den neuen Sandy Bridge CPUs) abrufbar.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Wie kann man das verstehen ? Funktioniert dann z.b clone CD gar nicht mehr auf dem rechner oder was ?


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ich habe noch eine Frag und zwar werden die Sockel 1356/2011 auch nur per multi übertaktbar sein weil dort wird es warscheindlich ja nur XE's geben welche den standartmässigen 1000er kostn und keine K's??

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es wird XE und non-XEs geben.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es gibt eh kein 1356er.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Naja, zumindest ist bisher rein garnichts dazu durchgesickert, was bei Intel schon nicht ganz normal ist. Könnte also wirklich keinen 1356 geben. Genau kann man das wohl aber frühestens nach der CES sagen.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Es gibt eh kein 1356er.



doch den wird es geben, siehe offizielle intel Folie auf der ersten Seite

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Warum sollte es einen derartigen Sockel geben ? Der 2001 ist ja kein reiner Serversockel , auf dem sollen auch die octacores laufen.
Auserdem habe ich auf einer russischen und chinesischen Seite eine Folie gesehen auf der ungefähr stand : hier unsere beiden neuen Sockel für 2011 und daunter waren die Namen und ein Bild der Pins im Vergleich zu 1156 und 1366 .


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

XE85 an die kann ich mich auch erinnern, aber da gabs doch damals die Aussage, das diese eben nicht von Intel stammen, bzw. es gab widersprüchliche Infos, weil es auch an anderen Stellen mit ähnlichen Folien genau die gegenteilige Aussag gab.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

die Folie auf der ersten Seite stammt aus der intel Präsentation über die Romley Plattform vom letzten IDF - die ist offiziell. Bevor man hier allerdings wild herumspekuliert sollte man doch das nächste IDF abwarten, müsste ja eigentlich bald sein. Ich bin überzeugt davon das man da seitens intel mehr zur kommenden High End Desktop Plattform hören und sehen wird.

mfg


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die Platform wird es geben, die jetztigen SB sind nur Mainstream, die dicken CPU´s kommen erst noch


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Right und wenn die fetten Sandys raus sind entsorgt ich den Mainstream und hol mir was besseres.
Am Ende hab ich sonst noch eine teuren Intel und AMD ist schneller geht ja mal gar nich.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

XE85 , ich will dir ja gerne glauben aber das würde heißen das wir länger warten müssen.
Leute wenn das Topmodell vom MAINSTREAM 300€ kostet was glaubt ihr dann kostet der 3. beste CPU von sockel 1365 und 2001 ? 500 € bei Intels Wucherpreisen habt ihr darauf bock. ?


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich für meinen Teil warte, egal wenn dann die CPU 500 Euro kostet, selbst der 3. schnellste von denen wird alle jetztigen Sandys platt machen


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Für 1356 wird auch Quads geben die auch um 300 Euro kosten nur eben keine Grafik drin haben.
Dann gibts die 8 Core die es auch normal gibt wie den i7 970 auch und dann die 8 Core für Extreme Edtition.
Mein tipp ist 300 für Quad 1356, 500-800 für non k und k 8 Core, 1000 für Extreme Edition.



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil warte, egal wenn dann die CPU 500 Euro kostet, selbst der 3. schnellste von denen wird alle jetztigen Sandys platt machen


 
Right, 8 Core plätten alles wech. Wenn 1356 raus ist wird gewechselt, will ja kein Intel haben, der vom Bulldozer plattgemacht wird.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Du glaubst der 2600 wird vom Bulldozer Platt gemacht ? ...... 


"Ich für meinen Teil warte, egal wenn dann die CPU 500 Euro kostet, selbst der 3. schnellste von denen wird alle jetztigen Sandys platt machen"

Ich bin 14 , 500€ sind da viel Auserdem geht's auch ums warten ich Sitz hier noch auf meinem E8500 rum und will jetzt nicht noch 6 Monate warten


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Leute wenn das Topmodell vom MAINSTREAM 300€ kostet was glaubt ihr dann kostet der 3. beste CPU von sockel 1365 und 2001 ? 500 € bei Intels Wucherpreisen habt ihr darauf bock. ?



naja was erwartest du? Das dir ein Sandy Bridge-E 8 Kerner für 250€ nachgeworfen wird?

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Nein aber für 400-500 und nicht für 1000€ .


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Du glaubst der 2600 wird vom Bulldozer Platt gemacht ? ......


 
Right, Bullozer plättet die Quads von Sandy gegen den 8 Core knickt er aber wech.
Sandy 8 core EE/k ist vorne, dahinter Bulldozer 8/6 Core, dann Sandy 4 Core und dahinter Bulldozer 4 Core.
Wenn Bulldozer dich an Sandy 8 Core rannkommt wirds für uns super, dann gibts Preiskampf wenn Sandy wech zieht kosten die 8 Core 600+ Eruo.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es gibt auch SB 6 Kerner ....
Quelle ?


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hä  Wo gibts Sandy mit 6 Kernen? 
Wer sagt sowas?


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es wird XE und non-XEs geben.



Jaa das ist mir schon klar aber wenn man ocen möchte wie die meisten hier bräuchte man ja ein XE fals der FSB "gesperrt" ist 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

K Modelle wirds auch für 1356 geben. Die kosten dann 600 Euro.
Normale 1356 Quads haben keine GraKa aufm Die der einzige Unterschied zum 1155 neben Tripple Channl.
Wegen fehlenderer GraKa sicher dann mit mehr Turbo Dampf.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hä  Wo gibts Sandy mit 6 Kernen?
> Wer sagt sowas?



Warum sollte es 8er und keine 6er geben?


----------



## Wenzman (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Warum sollte es 8er und keine 6er geben?



Wurde ein paar Seiten vorher besprochen, es wird wohl nur 4 und 8 kerner geben.

edit: Achja und die 16 Kerner, die aber kein normaler User kauft .


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

2001 ist auch ein Serversockel - daher sind die 16 Kerne berechtig ist ja bei dem LGA 1366 auch so


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Warum sollte es 8er und keine 6er geben?


 
Steht doch schon überalls rum. Sandy macht in Quads und in 8 Cores mehr nicht.
Bulldozer kriegste in 4, 6 und 8 Cores.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Intels Marktstrategie : 

Sie bauen bei SB keine 6 kern CPUs damit die leute den 970/980/990 kaufen .......


----------



## Wenzman (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Intels Marktstrategie :
> 
> Sie bauen bei SB keine 6 kern CPUs damit die leute den 970/980/990 kaufen .......



Wieso ? 

Bei Gamern reichen 4 Kerne und Videobearbeiter etc nehmen dann lieber gleich den 8 Kerner.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Right, Bulldozer kriegste auch nur deshalb als 6 Core weil das bestimmt teildefekte 8 Core sind.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Was denn sonst


----------



## Wenzman (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Threshold schrieb:


> Right, Bulldozer kriegste auch nur deshalb als 6 Core weil das bestimmt teildefekte 8 Core sind.


Hat trotzdem nichts mit Marktstrategie zu tun.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Nein aber für 400-500 und nicht für 1000€ .



Daraus wird wohl nix - Leistung kostet eben, dazu kommt noch das wohl gerade die 8 Kerner wie aktuell der Gulftown Konkurrenzlos sein werden.



GaAm3r schrieb:


> 2001 ist auch ein Serversockel - daher sind die 16 Kerne berechtig ist ja bei dem LGA 1366 auch so



Es gibt weder einen Sockel 2001 noch Sandy Bridge 16 Kerner. Die kommenden Sandy Bridge E Modelle laufen auf den Sockel 1356 (nur Server) und 2011 (Server und High End Desktop). Die maximale Kernausbaustufe des Sandy Bridge ist 8 Kerne.



Threshold schrieb:


> Right, Bulldozer kriegste auch nur deshalb als 6 Core weil das bestimmt teildefekte 8 Core sind.



BD wird es im Desktop weder mit 6 noch mit 8 Kernen geben. BD hat ein Moduldesign und im Desktop wird es zu beginn maximal 4 Module geben

mfg


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



XE85 schrieb:


> BD wird es im Desktop weder mit 6 noch mit 8 Kernen geben. BD hat ein Moduldesign und im Desktop wird es zu beginn maximal 4 Module geben


 
Was 8 Cores entspricht.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was 8 Cores entspricht.



nein, da ein Modul keine 2 vollwertige Kerne enthält sondern nur etwa einem virtuellen 1,8Kerner entspricht ist eine 4 Modul CPU kein 8 Kerner. Er ist, vereinfacht gesagt, ein 4 Kerner mit 4 zusätzlichen, abgespekten, CMT Kernen.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

PCGH_Marc hat letztens geschrieben dass es zwei Kerne sind, egal ob einer als 8/10 Kern arbeitet, es sind zwei Kerne.
Also ist ein Prozessor aus 4 Modulen ein 8 Core
Und wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, kleben die eben noch ein Modul ran und dann haste ein 10 Core.
Wird aber megageil, wenn AMD mit einem 12 Core ankommt.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Threshold schrieb:


> PCGH_Marc hat letztens geschrieben dass es zwei Kerne sind, egal ob einer als 8/10 Kern arbeitet, es sind zwei Kerne.
> Also ist ein Prozessor aus 4 Modulen ein 8 Core



lies dir vll einfach mal die technischen Folien zu BD von AMD durch. Dann wirst du draufkommen das ein Modul nunmal keine 2 Kerne sind. Auch wenn dus noch 50 mal behauptest, es wird dadaurch nicht richtiger



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird aber megageil, wenn AMD mit einem 12 Core ankommt.



du scheinst ja nicht sehr informiert zu sein, AMD hat schon lange einen 12 Kerner am Markt

Edit.: Davon abgesehn geht es hier um Sandy Bridge, wenn du über BD diskutieren willst dann gibt es dafür einen entsprechenden Sammelthread

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Naja, XE85 das ist jetzt aber Haarspalterei, ob man jetzt der AMD PR Abteilung folgt oder nicht 

Zumal man durchaus das so sehen kann, aber wie du nicht muss. Sich jetzt darüber aber auszulassen ob ein 4Modul Bulldozer jetzt nen 8Kerner ist oder nicht find ich irgendwie etwas überflüssig, zumal für 99,999% der Leute dies so sein wird, da diese Feinheiten an selbigen absolut vorbei gehen.


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Skysnake schrieb:


> zumal für 99,999% der Leute dies so sein wird, da diese Feinheiten an selbigen absolut vorbei gehen.



Das ist richtig, allerdings sind wir hier in einem Hardwareforum und nicht in der Marketingabteilung oder bei einem bekannten Elektromarkt. Hier sollten wir schon technisch korrekt diskutieren.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



XE85 schrieb:


> lies dir vll einfach mal die technischen Folien zu BD von AMD durch. Dann wirst du draufkommen das ein Modul nunmal keine 2 Kerne sind. Auch wenn dus noch 50 mal behauptest, es wird dadaurch nicht richtiger


 
Ach du bist also der Alleswisser hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab extra für dich mal ein Bulldozer Modul rausgeholt (obwohls mir egal ist) und ich lese da "Core1" und "Core2", die sich eben gewisse Bereiche Teilen müssen, wie z.B. 2nd Level Cache und deshalb nicht die Leistung von zwei wirklichen Doppel Kernen haben.
Es sind aber trotzdem zwei Kerne.

Oder denkst du etwa, dass AMD nicht weiß was sie da bauen? 



XE85 schrieb:


> du scheinst ja nicht sehr informiert zu sein, AMD hat schon lange einen 12 Kerner am Markt


 
Zeig mir einen AMD 12 Kerner für den Desktopmarkt (Sockel AM2+ oder AM3) und du bist ab heute Gott für mich.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

naja, es sind doch "fast" vollwertige Kerne. Nur die FPU Teilen se sich, und halt die Decodiereinheit, wobei das bei den HT von Intel ja genau so ist. Es sind mehr zwei Kerne als der reale + virtuelle Kern von Intel aber weniger als nen echte Dualcore. Irgendwo dazwischen bewegen wir uns.

Das ist ein bischen die Frage ob das Glas nu halb voll oder halb leer ist.

EDIT: 

Für Desktop Sockel nicht, aber für den Sockel F2? gibts den 12 Kernen schon sehr lange. Sind ja einfach 2 6 Kerner auf einem Träger zusammengepappt. So wie mit den Core2Quads damals bei Intel


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich meine ja auch 2011 man man man .... 
Das mit den 16 Kernen habe ich aus dem post eines anderen Users entnommen ich selbst wusste davon auch nichts. 
Und der 1356 ist kein reiner Desktop Sockel , stand zumindest auf einer Folie.

1356 und 2011 sollen beide Server und Ultra High End Sockel werden


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

1155 kannste auch als Server Sockel nehmen wennde willst.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Stimmt der CSS Server für unsere Lans läuft darauf


----------



## XE85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach du bist also der Alleswisser hier?
> Ich hab extra für dich mal ein Bulldozer Modul rausgeholt (obwohls mir egal ist) und ich lese da "Core1" und "Core2", die sich eben gewisse Bereiche Teilen müssen, wie z.B. 2nd Level Cache und deshalb nicht die Leistung von zwei wirklichen Doppel Kernen haben.
> Es sind aber trotzdem zwei Kerne.
> 
> Oder denkst du etwa, dass AMD nicht weiß was sie da bauen?



das ist keine AMD Folie, die ist von HT4U

die offizielle AMD Grafik eines Moduls sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir klar das einige Einheiten nur einfach vorhanden sind und es sich somit um keinen echten Dual Core handelt. Auch der L2-Cache ist shared.



Threshold schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen AMD 12 Kerner für den Desktopmarkt (Sockel AM2+ oder AM3) und du bist ab heute Gott für mich.



es ging ganz allgemein um AMD, nicht um speziell Marktsegmente

*und damit BTT bitte.*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> 1356 und 2011 sollen beide Server und Ultra High End Sockel werden



nein, nur einer soll auch im Desktop platziert werden - welcher hat intel leider noch nicht verraten - man munkelt aktuell der 2011

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



XE85 schrieb:


> nein, nur einer soll auch im Desktop platziert werden - welcher hat intel leider noch nicht verraten - man munkelt aktuell der 2011
> 
> mfg



Würde zwar schön sein , wenn der 2011 DER Sockel wird. (mehr Pins => mehr Leistung ) Glaube ich aber nicht da Intel sowas starkes nur den Servern überlässt


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Würde zwar schön sein , wenn der 2011 DER Sockel wird. (mehr Pins => mehr Leistung ) Glaube ich aber nicht da Intel sowas starkes nur den Servern überlässt


Rot=falsch

Die Pins haben erstmal rein garnichts mit der Leistung zu tun, sondern nur damit wieviele Stromanschlüsse man hat zur Versorgung der CPU, bzw wie viele man hat für I/O.

Viele Pins bedeuten nur das z.B. es erst möglich wird ein Quad-Channel Interface aufzubauen, oder ein QPI/HT Interface für die Kommunikation zwischen mehreren CPUs.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Und viele Pins sind nur Masse oder gar völlig unnötig  Habe hier einige Phenom (I) mit gekillten Beinchen, die aber noch brav laufen ...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Naja, unnötig nicht Marc. Man legt die Sachen ja auch durchaus mal redundant aus. Man hat ja auch keine 100% Sicherheit, das die Kontakte ihr ganzes CPU Leben über voll funktionsfähig bleiben. Da machts Sinn sehr wichtige doppelt auszulegen. Dann läuft die CPU auch noch wenn etwas nen knacks weck hat. So spart man sich einiges an Grantie Kosten


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Mal halblang hier , es ist wie bei den Grafikkarten das nicht alle Lanes benutz werden sonst würde es ja sein das man beim Umstieg von 16 auf 8 Lanes 50% Leistungsschwund hat.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Genau den hast du auch bei GPUs bei entsprechenden Anforderungen 

Und das sind NICHT Spiele. Da machts meist wirklich kaum bzw garkeinen Unterschied ob 16 oder 8.


----------



## Antalos (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es ist 00:06 also eindeutig der 5.1.2011 und in keinem großen OnlineShop (Alternate/ARLT/Notebooksbilliger/Mindfactory/Hardwareversand etc.) gibts SB zu ordern...Sauerei


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Sollten die nicht eigentlich am 5. vorgestellt werden und am 9. in den Handel kommen? Ô.o


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Sie sind doch vorgestellt. Schaud och mal auf die Main  

Sogar schon am 04.01.2011!

CPUs gibts dann wohl ab 9.


----------



## Antalos (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

soweit ich weiß sollte ab dem 10. geliefert werden...und ab vorstellung vorbestellbar sein...war zumindest bislang oft so...
...ich bin derweil sogar am überlegen, ob sich das speichern (von allem möglichen) auf meiner alten kiste noch lohnt...immerhin wird die festplatte formatiert sobald SB mit der Post kommt^^


----------



## mkay87 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die kommen ja auch erst am 9.1. in den Handel


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sie sind doch vorgestellt. Schaud och mal auf die Main
> 
> Sogar schon am 04.01.2011!
> 
> CPUs gibts dann wohl ab 9.



Dass sie schon vorgestellt sind weiß ich auch. ;D
Aber zuerst sollten sie auf der CES am 5. vorgestellt werden. 
Deswegen mein "eigentlich". ;D

Edit: Hab mir meinen Beitrag nochmal durchgelesen. 
Das ist wirklich undeutlich formuliert. 
Ich entschuldige mich.


----------



## Antalos (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Endlich ist SB auch bei Alternate online...allerdings muss man noch über geizhals gehen...bei 203€ für den I5 2500, wenn auch ohne K, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...hoffentlich kommt mein bestelltes zeug auch am 9. an...ich fühle mich schon wie ein junkie ohne stoff


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Na endlich sind sie alle auf Geizhals gelistet

Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed
Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed
Intel Core i5-2300, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed 
Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 
Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hat ja auch lang genug gedauert.


----------



## Kjyjan (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Auf mindfactory sind sie wieder verschwunden von der Seite


----------



## Wenzman (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich halte noch eisern bis zum 10 Januar durch.


----------



## Hatschi (6. Januar 2011)

Wenzman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte noch eisern bis zum 10 Januar durch.



Ich halt wahrscheinlich nicht so lang ausXD
Heut vielleicht sogar schon, außer es kommen wieder unerwartet kosten.
Passen eigentlich wirklich die 1156 Kühler ohne Modifikation auf den 1155 Sockel, oder hab ich da was überlassen?

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos zu dem evga boards? Sonst hole ich mir das asus Flaggschiff!

Alternate einzigster Händler im Moment 

Danke

Ps.: ich hasse die iPod Tastatur (htc hd2 ftw)


----------



## Kjyjan (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ein EVGA Board is schon vorgestellt, wenn du mal auf die US Seite gehst. Aber das hat nichtmal usb3. Die Kühler sollten auch passen, zumindestens die H70 von Corsair wurde schon bei Reviews verbaut.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Kjyjan schrieb:


> Ein EVGA Board is schon vorgestellt, wenn du mal auf die US Seite gehst. Aber das hat nichtmal usb3.



Das EVGA P67 SLI verfügt über zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse.


Gruß


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Normalerweise passen 1156 kühler auf den 1155er boards.
ich kanns auch kaum erwarten ^.^
nur hat alternate irgendwie den 2500K nicht...und der 2500 ist auch ziemlich teuer :O
dh. das wird wirklich 1:1 dollar:euro sein...blöd...


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

die hohen Preise liegen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit daran das der Erstverkaufsthermin erst am 9. ist. Am 10., also dem ersten eigentlichen Verkauftag bei uns wird die Sache wohl scho netwas anders aussehn.

mfg


----------



## redbull320 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

So da ich noch einen e8400 noch besitze möchte ich demnächst zu einen Code i5 oder i7 wechseln. In der K Version.!

Habe aber noch eine menge Fragrn:

1.
Worin besteht genau der unterschied zwei dem i5 2500 und dem i7 2600.
Und wie merkt man ihm im normalen betrieb?

2.
da die neuen ja ne  gute interne GPU haben, möchte ich gerne beim normalen Betrieb nur diese nutzen.

Schaltet sich die Grafikkarte automatisch ab? Bzw gibt es Programme? 

Falsch nein kann ich einfach vorm einschalten die Graka entfernen?

2.1
Was wird die CPU ca. an Strom ziehen wenn ich sie unter Wasser schön reize (oc)

3.
Wann kommen die 6 Kernigen? Wird man als 0815 Nutzer einen Unterschied merken?

4.
Wir es diesen oder nächsten Monat neue/bessere Modelle geben?

Habe eine 5870 drin, ist es eine gute Kombi?



So denke das Warschau.

Viele fragen die es.bestimmt öfter gab. Habe z.Z. leider nur mein Handy, wodurch das suchen echt mühsam ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe

LG


----------



## Hatschi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



redbull320 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> So da ich noch einen e8400 noch besitze möchte ich demnächst zu einen Code i5 oder i7 wechseln. In der K Version.!
> 
> ...


 

Also soweit ich weis laufen die gpu nur auf den h67, korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mich da verlesen hab.
6kerne wird es nicht unter 1155 geben.
Ach und der 2600k ist bei gh.de wieder verschwunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



redbull320 schrieb:


> 1.
> Worin besteht genau der unterschied zwei dem i5 2500 und dem i7 2600.
> Und wie merkt man ihm im normalen betrieb?



Der i7 hat wie alle i7 SMT, der i5 hat das nicht.
Im normalen Betrieb merkt man davon nichts und bei Games kann SMT Vorteile bringen, muss es aber nicht.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 2.
> da die neuen ja ne  gute interne GPU haben, möchte ich gerne beim normalen Betrieb nur diese nutzen.
> 
> Schaltet sich die Grafikkarte automatisch ab? Bzw gibt es Programme?
> ...



Die interne Grafikeinheit kann nur mit einem speziellen Chipsatz genutzt werden, der P67 gehört nicht dazu.
Sie schaltet ab, sobald eine Grafikkarte verbaut wird, nutzen kann man sie dann nicht mehr.
Es ist kein Hybrid System oder so, wenn du sie wieder nutzen willst, musst du die Grafikkarte rausbauen und den Monitor an die interne anschließen.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 2.1
> Was wird die CPU ca. an Strom ziehen wenn ich sie unter Wasser schön reize (oc)



Soviel, wie auch unter Luft, das Kühlmedium hat da keinen Einfluss drauf, was die CPU an Leistung aufnehmen muss.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 3.
> Wann kommen die 6 Kernigen? Wird man als 0815 Nutzer einen Unterschied merken?



6 Kerner wirds gar nicht geben, für den 1155 bleibt es bei 4 Kernen. 8 Kerne bleiben dem 1356 vorbehalten.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 4.
> Wir es diesen oder nächsten Monat neue/bessere Modelle geben?
> 
> Habe eine 5870 drin, ist es eine gute Kombi?



Die 5870 reicht völlig aus um alle Spiele problemlos spielen zu können.
Weitere Modelle sind erst mal nicht angekündigt, die Dual Core kommen später raus.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



redbull320 schrieb:


> 1.
> Worin besteht genau der unterschied zwei dem i5 2500 und dem i7 2600.
> Und wie merkt man ihm im normalen betrieb?



der i7 hat SMT und 100MHz mehr.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 2.
> da die neuen ja ne gute interne GPU haben, möchte ich gerne beim normalen Betrieb nur diese nutzen.
> 
> Schaltet sich die Grafikkarte automatisch ab? Bzw gibt es Programme?
> ...



das funktioniert vorerst noch nicht, eventuell kommt da noch was, der Z68 Chipsatz wäre ein heißer Kandidat dafür da er die vorteile von P67 und H67 vereint und noch einige Features (oc mäßig zB) zusätzlich bieten soll.



redbull320 schrieb:


> 3.
> Wann kommen die 6 Kernigen?



für den Sockel R Mitte 2011, für den 1155 ist mit Sandy Bridge kein 6 Kerner geplant. Möglich ist aber das mit Ivy Bridge auch ein 6 Kerner für den Sockel 1155 kommt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ja oder ein neuer Sockel, weil man wieder was umbauen musste für die "maximale" Leistung.

Bei Inetl würd ich mich wirklich nicht drauf verlassen, das mit Ivy noch was für den 1155 kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Glaube ich auch nicht, 1155 ist Midclass, da reichen Quads aus.
6 Kerner wirds meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mehr geben.
Ivy ist nur ein Upgrade des Fertigungsschrittes, wirkliche Neuerungen wird erst mit dem Nachfolger geben.


----------



## redbull320 (6. Januar 2011)

Oke danke erstmal.

War es nicht so das entweder die p oder h versionen die interne unterstützt?

Und mit dem verbrauch der cpu unter Wakü meinte ich nur, damit ihr wisst dass ich ihn weit  übertakte.

Und ich denke mal wenn ich übertakte, wird die dpu mehr als die 95 Watt verbrauchen. Um wieviel wird der verbrauch ca steigen, wenn ich sie auf 4000+ übertakte?

Lg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



XE85 schrieb:


> der i7 hat SMT und 100MHz mehr.


Und 25 Prozent mehr LLC (8 statt 6M).


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

Bei einer TDP von 95W verbraucht eine CPU schonmal 110W durch OC wird dies allerhöchsten auf 150W steigen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



redbull320 schrieb:


> Oke danke erstmal.
> 
> War es nicht so das entweder die p oder h versionen die interne unterstützt?



Der P nicht, der H Chipsatz unterstützt die Grafikeinheit. Die OC Bretter haben aber alle den P Chipsatz, der H ist meist den Office Brettern vorbehalten, dann auch in µATX.



redbull320 schrieb:


> Und mit dem verbrauch der cpu unter Wakü meinte ich nur, damit ihr wisst dass ich ihn weit  übertakte.
> 
> Und ich denke mal wenn ich übertakte, wird die dpu mehr als die 95 Watt verbrauchen. Um wieviel wird der verbrauch ca steigen, wenn ich sie auf 4000+ übertakte?



Jensetis von 4GHz ziehen fangen irgendwie alle CPUs an zu saufen. Ob das beim Sandy auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, schätze ich aber.
Da musst du Verbrauchstests abwarten, mal schauen, vielleicht macht PCGH mal sowas in der Richtung, denn das würde sicherlich einige User interessieren.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja oder ein neuer Sockel, weil man wieder was umbauen musste für die "maximale" Leistung.
> 
> Bei Inetl würd ich mich wirklich nicht drauf verlassen, das mit Ivy noch was für den 1155 kommt.



das Ivy auch auf dem 1155 läuft hat intel schon am letzten IDF gesagt, im gegensatz zur Konkurrenz spricht man bei intel in Sachen Sockel eigentlich immer Klartext



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und 25 Prozent mehr LLC (8 statt 6M).



achja richtig, hatte ich glatt übersehn

mfg


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jensetis von 4GHz ziehen fangen irgendwie alle CPUs an zu saufen. Ob das beim Sandy auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, schätze ich aber.


Leistungsaufnahme gesamtes System in Prime 95 (Maximalwerte 15 Min Last):

Default inkl TM (3,7GHz; 1,200 Volt): 211 Watt
4,0 GHz (40x100; 1,216 Volt): 220 Watt
4,5 GHz (45x100; 1,320 Volt): 247 Watt

Rockt... Besonders wenn man den Sechskerner (Gulftown) mal zum Spass daneben stellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

27 Watt mehr sieht doch super aus, danke McZonk. 



XE85 schrieb:


> im gegensatz zur Konkurrenz spricht man bei intel in  Sachen Sockel eigentlich immer Klartext



Na ja, AMD hat ja nie gesagt, dass Buldozer definitv auf AM3 laufen wird, die User haben das einfach angenommen, weil AM3 CPUs auch auf AM2+ liefen.


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es stand auch auf offiziellen AMD Folien AM3, ohne +

mfg


----------



## Ezio (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



> Na ja, AMD hat ja nie gesagt, dass Buldozer definitv auf AM3 laufen wird, die User haben das einfach angenommen, weil AM3 CPUs auch auf AM2+ liefen.


Richtig, sie haben bestimmt versucht BD auf AM3 zu bringen was letztendlich nicht funktioniert hat


----------



## rAveN_13 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



> Na ja, AMD hat ja nie gesagt, dass Buldozer definitv auf AM3 laufen  wird, die User haben das einfach angenommen, weil AM3 CPUs auch auf AM2+  liefen.




Falsch. Es gab AMD Folien die besagten, dass Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen wird.

Diese hier ist gemeint:


----------



## Ezio (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die sind über ein Jahr alt, da steckte BD noch tief in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Hatschi schrieb:


> Ich halt wahrscheinlich nicht so lang ausXD
> Heut vielleicht sogar schon, außer es kommen wieder unerwartet kosten.
> Passen eigentlich wirklich die 1156 Kühler ohne Modifikation auf den 1155 Sockel, oder hab ich da was überlassen?
> 
> ...




Ja, alle Kühler passen, sind nämlich die selben Bohrungen wie bei 1156. 
Zu den EVGA Boards gibt es kaum Infos. 
Es heißt übrigens einziger und nicht einzigster 

PS.: Ich schreibe auch aufm iPod grade, und ohne Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gab AMD Folien die besagten, dass Bulldozer auf AM3 laufen wird.
> 
> Diese hier ist gemeint:



Na ja, AM3+ ist ja ein AM3 Socket.


----------



## Devil Dante (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Was meint ihr, reicht der IGP eines 2600K für HD-Videobearbeitung etc. aus oder ist es da besser ne dedizierte Grafikkarte zu verbauen?


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ja reicht, die GPU bietet auch HD Video beschleunigung

mfg


----------



## Devil Dante (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Also braucht man eine extra Graka eigentlich nur, wenn mit dem System gezockt oder gerendert werden soll?


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

Naja so kann man das sagen


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ab wann gibt es Ivy Bridge CPU's die auf Sockel 1155 laufen?
Bin nämlich im Sommer in den Staaten und dort ist Hardware ja günstiger als hier.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Gar nicht (?) Ivy Bridge hat ihrgen eigenen Sockel


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ne, die sollen doch auch 1155 kompatibel sein


----------



## XE85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es Ivy Bridge CPU's die auf Sockel 1155 laufen?



da intels Tick Tock System immer über ein Jahr läuft wird Ivy Bridge wohl Ende 2011, Anfang 2012 die Bühne betreten. Und Ivy Bridge wird auf dem 1155 laufen. Was, ausser der keineren Fertigung, mit Ivy Bridge noch kommt wird sich zeigen - eigener RAM für die GPU, 6 Kerner für den 1155, eine leichte IPC steigerung sind durchaus im Bereich des möglichen.

mfg


----------



## Marv X (6. Januar 2011)

Was verstehst du unter leicht?
Lohnt es sich darauf zu warten?
Die Laufen dann ja auch auf 1155, besitzen diese dann PCIexpress 3.0 oder wird das von denen nicht unterstützt?


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Nein, warten lohnt nicht. Wenn du ein neues System haben willst, schlag zu. Später lohnt es sich auch nicht zu warten. 

Gruß


----------



## Marv X (6. Januar 2011)

Also wird es keinen großen leistungsunterschied geben...oder 
Gut, mal schauen was AMD so hergibt und wie sich die Preise dann verändern. Und was ist mit pcie 3.0?


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



> Und was ist mit pcie 3.0?


Mainboards werden wohl Zeitgleich mit mit Ivy auf den Markt kommen 2011/2012


----------



## Marv X (6. Januar 2011)

Ok danke und was ist dann mit den Grafikarten werden die dann auch das neue pciexpress haben? Ich weiß off topic aber ich will nicht extra nen thread wegen der einen Frage aufmachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es Ivy Bridge CPU's die auf Sockel 1155 laufen?
> Bin nämlich im Sommer in den Staaten und dort ist Hardware ja günstiger als hier.



Im Sommer wirst du noch kein Ivy bekommen, da musst du noch warten.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Und wie heißen dann die für 2011 und 1136 oder wie der andere Sockel heißt ? 
Auch SB ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Für die Sockel im Sommer gibts ebenfalls Sandys, aber ohne Grafikeinheit.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

K , danke


----------



## Kjyjan (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hat der Sandy Verkauf jetzt eig begonnen? Weil viele der Großen Händler haben den jetzt drin?


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Offiziell ab 09.01.11


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

booooah, ich kanns kaum abwarten 
hier liegt alles daheim, bereit für den einbau.. ^^


----------



## Kjyjan (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hey bei mir liegt auch fast alles rum, nur Festplatte und Mainboard sind nochh im VErsand.


----------



## Wenzman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Mal eine Frage. 

Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, das ''alte'' Prozessoren auch auf die neuen Sandy Bridge Mainboards passen, stimmt das ?

 Passt mein i5 750 auf ein Sandy Bridge Mainboard, bzw auf ein Mainboard, auf das auch SB passt ?


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Passt mein i5 750 auf ein Sandy Bridge Mainboard...



Jein, nur auf's ASRock P67 Transformer (P67 Chipsatz mit Sockel 1156)





Wenzman schrieb:


> ...bzw auf ein Mainboard, auf das auch SB passt ?



i5-750 Sockel 1156 passt nicht auf SB Sockel 1155.


Gruß


----------



## Wenzman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Das habe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht ganz verstanden, passt mein i5 750 auf ein  Mainboard, auf das auch ein i5 2500k oder i7 2600k passt  ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

^^Klar und deutlich: Nein!


----------



## Wenzman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ok, dann muss die Cpu sofort her, schade, ich dachte ich kann das noch etwas hinauszögern .
Sich jetzt nochmal ein 1156 MB zu holen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Antalos (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Kjyjan schrieb:


> Hat der Sandy Verkauf jetzt eig begonnen? Weil viele der Großen Händler haben den jetzt drin?



Frag mich nicht wie und warum...aber mein i5 2500 + Board ist gestern (Edit: vorgestern) bei Alternate raus und kommt morgen (Edit: ich meinte heute...) an...

...bin über geizhals auf die Verkaufsplattform geschlittert und hab einfach mal kompromislos bestellt...offenbar hat meine Order der richtige in die Hände bekommen 

...mittlerweile ist das Angebot wieder von geizhals verschwunden...seltsam...

mfg Anta


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

glückspilz! 
wie viel haste denn gezahlt?


----------



## Antalos (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

198 und ein paar zerquetschte...okay es ist die nonK variante...aber da ich sowieso kein freund von OC bin ist mir das egal^^

hey...noch ziemlich genau 11 Stunden bis der DHL Mann klingelt


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Wart erst mal ab, ob die CPU dabei ist


----------



## Antalos (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Wenn nicht fahr ich persönlich zu Alternate und mache meinem Ärger luft ^^ sind glaub ich nur 500-600 Km...

...aber eigendlich sollte die cpu dabei sein...da sie in der dhl-bestätigung steht und die bestellung auf nachnahme läuft...


----------



## Murdoch (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich will mir auch einen zu legen. 

Meine Frage wäre dann welches nimmt man und welches Board? 

Da ich nicht nur zocke wär ja ein i7 angebracht oder? 

Meine Rams und Kühler kann ich ja erstmal behalten oder?


----------



## Wenzman (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nur zocke wär ja ein i7 angebracht oder?



Mich würde interessieren ob für einen Gamer der i5 oder der i7 besser ist. 
Im Forum meinen einige der i5 hat in Spielen die gleiche Leistung, aber beim SB Test von Pcgh liegt der i5 bei Spielen ziemlich weit hinten und der i7 ganz vorne.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Der i7-2600 (K) hat SMT und 2 MiB mehr L3-Cache. Ersteres ist zB in BC2 Fps-steigernd und hilft bei Multithreading, bei den meisten Spielen aber nicht. Ein i5-2500K ist daher eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## hamst0r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Langsam wirds spannend, der 2600K ist auch (wieder) drin, oder ist der schon länger drin?
CPUs/Intel Sockel 1155 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hat jemand nochmal den Link zur Hand, mit den Spiele Benchmarks?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Den hier?

*Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand*


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Meiner rennt seit heute  Und das glatt und kühl. Testergebnis im 06er gleich mal 29400 Punkte


----------



## hamst0r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ja, danke PCGH_Marc 

@Xion4 welchen denn?
Ich pendel immer noch zwischen dem 2500K und dem 2600K


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

@hamst0r Wenn du z.B auch Video/Fotobearbeitung machst, definitiv den 2600K (8 Threads) wenn du nur gamest sind die 80€ rausgehauen


----------



## hamst0r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich spiele fast nur, und Fotobearbeitung gelegendlich, aber nur Bearbeitung, also nichts mit rendern, etc.
Dann wird mein 775er auch mal abgelöst.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Öhm also wenn dir Geld egal ist dann den 2600K aber eigentlich würde ich an deiner Stelle den 2500K nehmen, aber das gehört in die Kaufberatung...


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



hamst0r schrieb:


> Ja, danke PCGH_Marc
> 
> @Xion4 welchen denn?
> Ich pendel immer noch zwischen dem 2500K und dem 2600K



Bei mir der 2600k, mehr aus vershen gekauft, aber bin zufrieden  Hab Geld schon sinnloser verbrannt...oder auch nicht


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

wie passiert denn sowas ausversehen, wenn ich fragen darf ^.^


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ist das denn dir das noch nie passiert das du statt einer versehentlich zwei Grakas gekauft hast. 
Na da macht man eben das beste draus und macht ein Sli draus


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

wenns so ist


----------



## Clonemaster (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

blöde Frage auch wenn sie bestimmt nicht zum erstn mal kommt:
wieso nur dual channel bei sandy bridge?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Weil Triple-Channel die Boards teuer macht und aufm Desktop eh kaum was bringt. Zudem ist 1155 nur Mittelklasse. Die SBe mit 8C/16T haben wohl Quad-Channel.


----------



## Chrisch (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ausserdem ist der Speicherdurchsatz trotz DC mehr als ausreichend. Immerhin erreicht SNB mit DC sonen Durchsatz wie Nehalem mit TC bzw sogar mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die SBe mit 8C/16T haben wohl Quad-Channel.



Was dann die Frage aufwirft, wie wohl die Preise für die Boards aussehen werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Einsteiger Boards wahrscheinlich 200€ 
Wobei man könnte ja auch einfach dann nur 4 Ram Slots verbauen so dass man trotzdem günstig wegkommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Einsteiger Boards wahrscheinlich 200€



Du bist aber optimistisch. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wobei man könnte ja auch einfach dann nur 4 Ram Slots verbauen so dass man trotzdem günstig wegkommt



Wer will denn nur 4 Slots haben. 
16 Slots ist minimum.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

16 Slots Minimum ...  (Ironie FTW! )
Naja bei den Server Boards dann wahrscheinlich 8/16 Slots pro CPU, aber die Frage ist ja ob 1356 kommen wird oder nicht, denn dass entscheidet dann den Preis (so viele "D-Wörter" )
Und wenn 1356 nicht kommen wird wirds teuer


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Jop, denn dann brauchst du Xeon Prozessoren und die kosten eh immer mehr. 
Ich denke schon, dass 1356 kommt und dann wieder mit Tripple Channel.
Quad Channel gibts dann beim 2011.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Hmm ich denke nicht dass die da an der Speicheranbindung rumpfuschen ^^


----------



## Clonemaster (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

hmm ist ja interessant, wann kommt 1356?

sry das ich zu faul bin mir einfach selber das durchzulesen >.<


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

1356 soll wenn er kommt Mitte 2011 kommen also in einem halben Jahr oder so


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Also kurz vor Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Clonemaster (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

würde demnächst auf 1155 bauen, welche µATX Boards sind da zu empfehlen?

edit
oder ist es generell nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Klar, aber dann hast du den H Chipsatz und da kannst du nicht mit übertakten, falls du das vorhast.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Es gibt µATX Boards, die auf den P67 Chipsatz setzen: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) µATX, P67 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Leute, ich seh nun bei alternate den 2500K..der ist aber verdammt teuer :O
der wird sowieso geholt, aber 219 euro ist schon ein teures stück, das ist nochmehr als der dollar preis, schon hart...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Was hast du erwartet?
Wenn was neues kommt, dann kann man den Dollarpreis 1=1 in Euro umrechnen und 10% draufschlagen, dann weiß mans, was das Teil in Deutschland kosten wird.


----------



## danomat (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ich find den preis super.  schau mal die leistung im vergleich an.  der duelliert mit dem 980 und is meist schneller wie ein 1090t


----------



## Forseti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Der Preis ist schon recht frech wenn man bedenkt, dass 1€ knapp 30% mehr Wert sind als Dollar.
Aber so lange die Leute trotzdem kaufen wird sich wohl nichts ändern bei den Händlern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die Preise gehen erst dann runter, wenn AMD eine Antwort hat, sonst nicht.


----------



## Forseti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Da kann man lange warten so schlecht wie AMD ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

So schlecht ist AMD ja nicht, der Bulldozer kommt nur zu spät.


----------



## Forseti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die Leistung von dem steht aber noch in den Sternen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Forseti schrieb:


> Da kann man lange warten so schlecht wie AMD ist



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... 

Genau das.


----------



## Zockkind (9. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du erwartet?
> Wenn was neues kommt, dann kann man den Dollarpreis 1=1 in Euro umrechnen und 10% draufschlagen, dann weiß mans, was das Teil in Deutschland kosten wird.



Das aber nicht nett.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Zockkind schrieb:


> Das aber nicht nett.



Wären unsere Politiker nett, wären sie nicht unsere Politiker geworden.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Welchen RAM nimmt man denn für die Sandys?


----------



## Zockkind (9. Januar 2011)

DDR2 1333mhz dual Channel kits


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Das weiß ich auch. 

Nur welchen genau? 
Funktioniert der:
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Frag doch im G.Skill-Unterforum nach.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, aber dann hast du den H Chipsatz und da kannst du nicht mit übertakten, falls du das vorhast.



doch, bis zum maximalen Turob Multi kann man ocen - einen 2500k kann man also auf 3,7GHz takten



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Welchen RAM nimmt man denn für die Sandys?



Ich würde zu DDR3-1600 greifen, zB diesen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a466060.html

mfg


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

ich habe nen exceleram red culvert speedslider, hat gut bei den tests abgeschnitten, und passt suprer zum pc ;O
joa trotzdem sind die teile teuer, ich habe
 mit 200euro gerechnet... was solls, am montag gehts eh ab zum alternate und her mit dem ding..^^


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Beim Ram braucht man keine 1600Mhz, da man ja nicht über FSb übertaktet.
VOn Ripjaws würde ich dennoch abraten.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Zockkind schrieb:


> DDR2 1333mhz dual Channel kits


Hmm ich glaub nicht dass DDR2 so die gute Wahl ist 
@GoldenMic Und beim Z68 Chipsatz  Außerdem hast du eben bei DDR3 1600 1600 MHz garantiert und musst nicht erst an den Timings rumpfuschen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Läuft aber trotzdem nur mit 1333Mhz.


----------



## maxkno (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

mal ne Frage zu den ganzen Geschwindigkeitsrausch:

Die Tests sind ja alle nett, aber  (evtl leigts auch an meinem System) ich spiele nicht viel, sondern mache mehr mit Photos und schneide Filme. Nur wenn ich sehe, das beim umwandeln mein X3 710@3.00 damit nur mit 40-50% Beschäftigt ist, frage ich mich was ein Umstieg bringen würde und wie die ganzen Testscenarien immer auf solche Werte kommen.
Ich denke mir immer, wenn mein System zu 80-100% ausgelastet ist (der Prozessor) erst dann sehe ich mich um.
Ansonsten, wirds wirklich schneller?


----------



## Forseti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich habe mal beim amerikanischen Shop newegg.com nach den Preisen gesehen und muss sagen, dass der Preisaufschlag den wir Europäer zahlen müssen ist hoch 
Dollarkurs (EUR / USD) = 1,2906

Produkt,                   USD,        EUR
2500k,           224,99,    174,26
2600k,           329,99,    255,58
GTX570,         359,99,    278,81
GTX580,         509,99,    394,99

Leider versendet der Shop nur innerhalb von Amerika und nach Kanada. Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit mit den Zoll und Exportkosten aus, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die den Preis so stark beeinflussen können. Da werden die europäischen Händler wohl nochmal kräftig ihre Gewinnmargen erhöhen.
AMD ist zwar deutlich leistungsärmer als die Intel und Nvidia Chips, aber das sollte sich eigentlich nur im Grundpreis wiederspiegeln.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit mit den Zoll und Exportkosten aus, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die den Preis so stark beeinflussen können.



Doch tun sie - der Versand aus Kanada und die Zollgebühren wären so hoch das sich das überhaupt nicht lohnt.



Forseti schrieb:


> Da werden die europäischen Händler wohl nochmal kräftig ihre Gewinnmargen erhöhen.



klar tun sie das

mfg


----------



## FreezerX (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet?
> Wenn was neues kommt, dann kann man den Dollarpreis 1=1 in Euro umrechnen und 10% draufschlagen, dann weiß mans, was das Teil in Deutschland kosten wird.



Das ist übertrieben Momentan stehts circa 225$ in den USA zu 215€ in Deutschland bei einem i5 2500k. In der Regel bleibt der Eurobetrag unter dem Dollarbetrag. Einen i5 760 gibt es in den USA für 200$, hier für 170€. 

Aus Erfahrung müsste sich z.B. für den i5 2500k ein Normal-Preis in wenigen Wochen einpendeln, der dürfte bei (oder unter) 216$/200€ sein.


----------



## Forseti (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Aber es wird ja nicht jede CPU einzeln nach Europa geschickt. Die kommen ja gleich zu Tausenden per Containerschiff(?), da ist der Versandkostenanteil bestimmt geringer als wenn man einzelne CPUs als Kunde bestellt.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Läuft aber trotzdem nur mit 1333Mhz.


Öhmmm Nö!? Wenn der Prozessor mehr als 1333 MHz unterstützt und das RAM auch über 1333 MHz getaktet ist dann läuft es auch mit dem Takt...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Die prozessoren bei sandy unterstützen aber nur 1066 und 1333....


----------



## nyso (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



Forseti schrieb:


> Aber es wird ja nicht jede CPU einzeln nach Europa geschickt. Die kommen ja gleich zu Tausenden per Containerschiff(?), da ist der Versandkostenanteil bestimmt geringer als wenn man einzelne CPUs als Kunde bestellt.




Dein gesamter Gedanke ist falsch

Die werden in Asien gefertigt, und es ist vollkommen egal ob die jetzt nach Amerika/Kanada verschickt werden, oder eben zu uns. In den 216$ sind Zoll und Steuern schon genauso enthalten wie in den 200€ bei uns. Der Aufschlag für uns ist purer Gewinn für Intel/die Shops. 

Nehmen wir jetzt mal 170€ in Amerika sind davon vielleicht 20€ Zoll/Steuern/Versand nach Amerika drin. Also 150€ Umsatz für Intel. In den CPUs bei uns sind auch Zoll/Steuern/Versand in Höhe von 20€ drin, macht bei einem Verkaufspreis von 210€ 190€ Umsatz für Intel und die Shops.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

der i7-2600k hat auf jedenfall noch 1600, zumindest laut Alternate. ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel 1155 - Intel® Core? i7-2600K



> Speicherstandards	DDR3-1066, DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600



Auf jedenfall reichen aber 1333er locker aus. Ich wüsst keinen, der nicht noch 1600 packt. Normal ja auch mit den selben timings. 

Die ganzen OC Rams kann man sich also wirklich sparen.

Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage, was sagen die OC-Ram-Hersteller dazu? Bisher haben die ja damit gut Geld verdient, und teilweise erst ne Lebensberechtigung erhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die prozessoren bei sandy unterstützen aber nur 1066 und 1333....



Nö, die alten Prozessoren hatten Controller, die nur das unterstützten, die neuen gehen deutlich höher, daher kann man auch 1600er RAM problemlos verbauen, aber man merkt trotzdem kein Unterschied und da man sowieso nur noch übern Multi übertaktet, ist das egal, wie die RAMs laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Offiziell wird nur DDR3-1066/1333 supportet, vermutlich meint er das. Die Multis gehen bis 2133, teils bis 2400!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich dachte, die Sandy unterstützten bis 2000MHz oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch verstanden?
Bulldozer soll ja bis 1866MHz supporten, oder ist das auch nicht korrekt?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



nyso schrieb:


> Dein gesamter Gedanke ist falsch
> 
> Die werden in Asien gefertigt, und es ist vollkommen egal ob die jetzt nach Amerika/Kanada verschickt werden, oder eben zu uns. In den 216$ sind Zoll und Steuern schon genauso enthalten wie in den 200€ bei uns. Der Aufschlag für uns ist purer Gewinn für Intel/die Shops.
> 
> Nehmen wir jetzt mal 170€ in Amerika sind davon vielleicht 20€ Zoll/Steuern/Versand nach Amerika drin. Also 150€ Umsatz für Intel. In den CPUs bei uns sind auch Zoll/Steuern/Versand in Höhe von 20€ drin, macht bei einem Verkaufspreis von 210€ 190€ Umsatz für Intel und die Shops.



Bei uns fallen Zölle und Steuern aber deutlich höher aus, als in den USA und Kanada. Bei uns sind nämlich schon die Freibeträge weitaus niedriger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

In den USA bezahlst du Steuern im Laden, wenn du dort etwas kaufst, das ist bei uns schon mit drin.
Außerdem macht steuertechnisch jeder US Bundesstaat, was er will, ist also nicht zu vergleichen.
In New York ist auch einiges teurer als in New Jersey, daher ist es manchmal sinnvoll, die paar Kilometer von New York nach Jersey City zu fahren und dort zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Sandy unterstützten bis 2000MHz oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch verstanden?
> Bulldozer soll ja bis 1866MHz supporten, oder ist das auch nicht korrekt?


Hab ich auch gedacht (War 1 Woche im Urlaub...) das stand doch alles auf den Folien von Intel die mal bei euch zu sehen waren...


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Sandy unterstützten bis 2000MHz oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch verstanden?



Tun sie auch, zumindest inoffiziell, der Mobo HErsteller muss aber auch den passenden Teiler ins BIOS/UEFI implementieren, sonst nützt die ganze unterstützung nichts



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In den USA bezahlst du Steuern im Laden, wenn du dort etwas kaufst, das ist bei uns schon mit drin.
> Außerdem macht steuertechnisch jeder US Bundesstaat, was er will, ist also nicht zu vergleichen.
> In New York ist auch einiges teurer als in New Jersey, daher ist es manchmal sinnvoll, die paar Kilometer von New York nach Jersey City zu fahren und dort zu kaufen.





Die wie bekomme ich SB billiger oder doch nicht Diskussion hatten wird doch schonmal, also BTT bitte

mfg


----------



## thysol (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

Ich wollte meinen i5-750 eigentlich noch ne weile laenger behalten aber bei der Leistung von Sandy Bridge kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir noch diesen Monat den Intel Core i7-2600K.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Sandy Bridge CPUs vorgestellt, erste offizielle Tests*

*hust*hust*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/134875-neuer-intel-sockel-2011-erstmals-abgelichtet-sockel-1356-angeblich-tot.html

Viel Spaß damit 

So btT. Tja, wenn man der Aussage dort glauben schenken darf, dann hat sichs allen Unkenrufen von einigen hier doch mit dem 1356 erledigt. War von mir auch nicht anders erwartet worden. 1366 hat sich einfach sau schlecht verkauft, wenn man nach den Intel-Zahlen geht. Gut 775 hat sich viel zu gut verkauft, aber was wars bei 1366? 1 oder 2%? Das lohnt wohl einfach nicht.


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 1366 hat sich einfach sau schlecht verkauft, wenn man nach den Intel-Zahlen geht.



Im Desktopbereich ja, das Hauptaugenmerk der Sockel 1366 sind Server, und da sind die Verkaufszahlen deutlich besser. Das wird auch beim 2011 nicht anders sein. Sockel 775 kann man nicht mit dem 1366 vergleichen. Für den 775 gabs vom Celeron bis zum XE alles - beim 1366 sind nur High End und Server CPUs verfügbar - also überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.

Hier noch die Bilder der 2011 Platine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ausch das wird teuer


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Du hast es doch, wenn du eh einen 8 Kerner willst. 
Die paar Euro mehr wegen des Bretts und der RAMs fällt da gar nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Tya nur wie viel wird dass sein?


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Also ich schätze mal 500-600 für den kleinsten 8 Kerner, wenn es mehrere Modelle gibt. Wenn erstmal nur eins kommt, dann halt den Tausender. Ich glaub aber eher es kommen mehrere.

Dann 300€ fürn billiges Board oder 500€ für eins mit etwas mehr Ausstattung und besseren OC Möglichkeiten, sofern OC per BLC überhaupt möglich ist, und damit das Brett entscheidend ist.

Also nen Tausender würd ich schon einplanen, wenn du deinen alten Ram teilweise verwendest.


----------



## Moose83 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Da muss ich wohl jetzt was auf meinen Einkaufszettel hinzufügen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

... und noch ein paar Überstunden reißen.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich schätze mal 500-600 für den kleinsten 8 Kerner, wenn es mehrere Modelle gibt. Wenn erstmal nur eins kommt, dann halt den Tausender. Ich glaub aber eher es kommen mehrere.
> 
> Dann 300€ fürn billiges Board oder 500€ für eins mit etwas mehr Ausstattung und besseren OC Möglichkeiten, sofern OC per BLC überhaupt möglich ist, und damit das Brett entscheidend ist.
> 
> Also nen Tausender würd ich schon einplanen, wenn du deinen alten Ram teilweise verwendest.


PC wird ein kompletter Neubau...
Also kein RAM da.
Also mit nem Tausender wär ich zufrieden sofern der Multi offen ist, wenn nicht dann naja... Wirds halt sehr teuer 
Und glaubst du wirklich das es gleich mehere 8 Kerner geben wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Zwei zu Anfang kann ich mir vorstellen, einen Extreme Edition und einen normalen, obs ein K modell gibt, muss man abwarten.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Und seit wann gibts Extremes auf Serversockeln?
Ich hab mir nähmlich gerade die Mondpreise für die aktuellen Xeon Topmodelle angekuckt und da ist mir die Spucke weggeblieben "2400€" WTF!?


----------



## Moose83 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ich schätze aber mal, das der non extreme trozdem 700 Euro kosten wird, so wies beim Gulfi auch ist, die Preise werden es wohl dort auch werden.
Und ja, mit Überstunden fange ich morgen sofoert an, da muss ich aber einige schruppenAlles für den 8Kerner


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Das ist ja die große Frage, kommt der 1356 doch noch oder fällt der Weg?
Wenn der nicht kommt, müssen dann alle Xeon kaufen, die 2011 nutzen wollen?


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ja das ist die Frage, aber bei Intel denke ich schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Da müssen wir echt auf neue Inforamtionen warten, sonst gleitet das zu sehr in wilde Gedanken ab.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wenns nur Xenons gibt, kannste statt 400-600 für den Kleinsten mal bei 800-900 anfangen, und für was gescheites dann 1200-1400 minimum rechnen, ohne Topmodell. Die werden dann wirklich 2k+ kosten. Wobei die ja für Quadsockel mit 4 QPIs sind. Also nicht Sockel 2011, oder zumindest nicht die kleinen 2011er.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenns nur Xenons gibt, kannste statt 400-600 für den Kleinsten mal bei 800-900 anfangen, und für was gescheites dann 1200-1400 minimum rechnen, ohne Topmodell. Die werden dann wirklich 2k+ kosten. Wobei die ja für Quadsockel mit 4 QPIs sind. Also nicht Sockel 2011, oder zumindest nicht die kleinen 2011er.


*Heul* Mein Gesamtbudget liegt bei 3K 
Naja aber lieber wieder BTT


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> *Heul* Mein Gesamtbudget liegt bei 3K



Musste halt doch Bulldozer nehmen.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Nööö Dann lieber nen Hexa  Außer BD ist Sauschnell


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 1356 tatsächlich wegfallen sollte. 

Damit würde sich Intel ja das Geschäft versauen, wenn sie keinen High-end Konsumenten Markt mehr anbieten würden, sondern nur noch absolutes Enthusiasten Equipment.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Merkt man irgendeinen Unterschied zwischen DDR3 1600 und 1333? Also von der Performance her?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Nö, den Unterschied kannst du vernachlässigen.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Naja das einzige Problem für mich ist, dass sich 1333 RAM nicht so fett anhört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

2000MHz hören sich fetter an, aber auch da merkst du keinen Unterschied im Game.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wenn du genug Geld hast, rat ich dir 1600MHz zu kaufen, kenn das wenn man dann was neues
hat aber trotzdem unzufrieden ist und darum geht es ja, kauf dir das womit du glücklich wirst, 
*solang du das Geld dazu hast* ;D


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Geht eigentlich auch CL9?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

jop, die RAMs von heute sind im Vergleich zu den EDO RAMS () von früher einfach verdammt schnell geworden, da merkt man solche Dinge wie Latenzen und Frequenzen nicht mehr.


----------



## PW1993 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Also große Unterschiede tun die RAMS sich nicht vll merkste von DDR3-1066 und 2000 einen Perfomance gewinn, aber sonst lohnt es sich nur für Detailgnauigkeit beim Nenchen um dne letzten Tropfe rauszuholen


----------



## Asbasnowe (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenns nur Xenons gibt, kannste statt 400-600 für den Kleinsten mal bei 800-900 anfangen, und für was gescheites dann 1200-1400 minimum rechnen, ohne Topmodell. Die werden dann wirklich 2k+ kosten. Wobei die ja für Quadsockel mit 4 QPIs sind. Also nicht Sockel 2011, oder zumindest nicht die kleinen 2011er.




Glaub ich nicht ganz. Wer kauft die bitte? Das wär echt gesponnen


----------



## nyso (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Also ist es für den Otto-Normaluser vollkommen egal was für Ram man kauft, ja?
Vor ein paar Tagen gabs nämlich 2GB Riegel DDR3 1333 CL9 für 15,99€ bei Mindstar. Mal gucken ob nochmal so ein Angebot kommt^^

Was meint ihr, lohnen sich jetzt 8GB eigentlich wirklich? Oder reichen 4GB noch vollkommen aus?


----------



## Skysnake (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ganz. Wer kauft die bitte? Das wär echt gesponnen



Dann schau dir einfach mal die Xenon Preise an.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann schau dir einfach mal die Xenon Preise an.


 
Ja so eine neuwertige Autobeleuchtung kostet schon einen stolzen Preis.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Asbasnowe schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ganz.* Wer kauft die bitte*? Das wär echt gesponnen



Große Unternehmen, die die Leistung für ihre Server brauchen, sowie Enthusiasten/Skulltrail Käufer.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wobei die  neue Autobeleuchtung echt was feines ist !


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



nyso schrieb:


> Also ist es für den Otto-Normaluser vollkommen egal was für Ram man kauft, ja?
> Vor ein paar Tagen gabs nämlich 2GB Riegel DDR3 1333 CL9 für 15,99€ bei Mindstar. Mal gucken ob nochmal so ein Angebot kommt^^
> 
> Was meint ihr, lohnen sich jetzt 8GB eigentlich wirklich? Oder reichen 4GB noch vollkommen aus?


8GB Kits sind mittlerweile recht günstig. Abgesehen davon ist man mit 8GB deutlich besser für die Zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wie sieht es denn nun eigentlich mit der RAM Performance beim SB aus? 
Hat Jemand seine Module schon über 2000MHz gehieft und kann beim Benchen irgendwelche Verbesserungen feststellen, oder kommt man mit 1600 bei extrem niedrigen Latenzen doch besser weg?


----------



## XE85 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

beim Benchen ist höherer RAM Takt in der Regel immer besser

mfg


----------



## OCBBlackEdition (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



> Merkt man irgendeinen Unterschied zwischen DDR3 1600 und 1333? Also von der Performance her?


nicht wirklich, kosten aber auch nicht wirklich mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wäre es möglich dass Intel auf dem Sockel 2011 auch Extreme 8 Kern Prozessoren anbietet die dann aber nur Single Sockel fähig sind? So dass man trotzdem nocht "recht billig" an einen guten Okta ran kommen könnt?
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Eher nicht. Wäre genau so ein absolutes Einzelstück wie der 980X, und ich bezweifle nach den Äußerungen über die Verkäufe das Sie so etwas nochmal machen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



XE85 schrieb:


> beim Benchen ist höherer RAM Takt in der Regel immer besser
> 
> mfg



Habe mein Wissen soeben mal etwas aktualisiert. 
Sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre Latency over Bandwidth ein Artefakt aus der K7/K8 Zeit. 

Dass sich low-latency Module oft besser hochtakten lassen, ist aber immer noch so, oder? 

Und für eine Ramdisk in Verbindung mit Access Time kritischen Anwendungen nimmt eine niedrige Latenz ja auch noch einen recht hohen Stellenwert ein, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

@Skysnake Ja aber da Sockel 2011 ja eine Server Plattform ist bzw. wenn es So 1356 nicht geben wird auch die High End Plattform wird es ja hoffentlich nicht nur Xeons geben, da diese maßlos überteuert sind und außerdem brauchen die High End/ Enthusiasten ja auch keine 2 CPUs sondern (meißtens) nur eine Okta Core CPU (weswegen sie ja 2011 kaufen) und dann könnt Intel ja für den Sockel 2011 einen Xeon ohne DMI und ECC unterstützung bauen mit offenem Multi usw. so dass der High End Anwender auch mit seinen 8 Kernen für 1000€ glücklich wird


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Das wird wohl ganz darauf ankommen, wie ECC etc eingebunden sind, sprich gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit kaputte Xeons zu haben, die aber noch als Desktop durchgehen würden, UND wie hoch sind die Yield Raten.

Wenn man nach dem geht, was Intel zuletzt so von sich gegeben hat, und nach dem wie sehr sie 1155 als den Mainstream, sprich in dem Fall alles was der "normal" Anwender brauch, gibt ja auch überhaupt keine ohne iGPU, trotz Leistung in der Nähe eines 980X, dann bleibt auf der anderen Seite eben nur noch die Server/Workstation CPUs.

Und wie gesagt, ich glaub so was wie mit dem 980X machen die nicht mehr. Ich bezweifle das sich das unterm Strich wirklich gerechnet hat. Die Gewinne bei der CPU sind riesig, aber die Stückzahlen etc einfach zu gering. So hatte der Sockel aber erst so richtig einen Sinn und man konnte AMD richtig vorführen.

Also wie gesagt, ich würde mir keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen. Wenns am Ende anders kommt, kann man sich einen freuen, aber wenn nicht, ist die Enttäuschung nicht zu groß.


----------



## XE85 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wird wohl ganz darauf ankommen, wie ECC etc eingebunden sind, sprich gibt es überhaupt die Möglichkeit kaputte Xeons zu haben, die aber noch als Desktop durchgehen würden, UND wie hoch sind die Yield Raten.



warum sollte man nur kaputte Xeons für den Desktop verwenden? Was hat das mit ECC zu tun? i7 CPUs auf Sockel 1366 Basis haben ECC Support, sprich da is nix kaputt oder deaktiviert. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich glaub so was wie mit dem 980X machen die nicht mehr. Ich bezweifle das sich das unterm Strich wirklich gerechnet hat.



wiso sollten intel so eine CPU nicht wieder bringen? Der 980X ist ja nichts anderes als ein Xeon W3680/X5680 mit anderem Namen und offenem Multi. Da braucht sich auch nix rechnen, die adaptierungskosten für den 980X sind praktisch 0. Für intel sind die 980X zusätzlich zum Servergeschäft verkaufte Xeons. Egal wie viele es sind, es ist immer ein Gewinn. Genauso läuft es wohl auch beim 2011. Einige Xeons wird es auch als i7(?) geben.

mfg


----------



## Corvi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

warum sind h67 boards eigentlich billiger als p67. ich mein, das man im zweifelsfall auch die integrierte grafik benutzen kann, is doch vorteil? 
was sind die nachteile?


----------



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der intigrierten Grafik, wird die zusätzlich zur normalen Graka verwendet, um die Leistung zu verbessern, oder läuft die nur, wenn man keine Graka drinnen hat?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Die integrierte Graka wird nicht zusätzlich verwendet...
Und zwischen den P67 und H67 Boards ist so:
Die H67 kannste fürs OCen in die Tonne "kloppen" , dh. damit geht kaum/kein OC.
Mit einem P67 Board biste da besser beraten...

Grüße


----------



## Forseti (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Die Verfügbarkeit von den K Modellen ist ein Witz


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

stimmt, da siehts in der Tat etwas mau aus, die Shops die welche haben gehen gleich mal ordentlich mit dem Preis rauf

mfg


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt!
i5 2500K bei HOH für 209€, Versand in 1-2 Tagen.
Na gut, beim 2600K siehts wirklich mies aus^^


----------



## Jakopo (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Na gut, beim 2600K siehts wirklich mies aus^^



Bei Alternate ist der sofort lieferbar.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Verfügbarkeit von den K Modellen ist ein Witz



Oooh ja, GsD hab ich das letzte Modell gekriegt, was Mindfactory hatte.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Schwein gehabt würd ich sagen


----------



## DrSin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Bei HoH gibts noch den 2500k - man ich will bestellen aber mein blöder Arbeitgeber zahlt nicht -.-


----------



## Forseti (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Stimmt, bei manchen Händlern ist der 2500/2600k lagernd, aber bestimmt nur weil der Preis viel höher (10%+ Aufschlag) ist als bei den anderen Shops. Da warte ich lieber noch mit dem Kauf.


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Jakopo schrieb:


> Bei Alternate ist der sofort lieferbar.



aber für 40€ (17,5% ) mehr als beim günstigesten Anbieter, ich würde jedem abraten dort zu kaufen, lieber etwas warten.

mfg


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

ladenpreis

219 euronen


----------



## Forseti (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Abholshops sind keine Option, wenn man die Fahrkosten mitzählt wird es zu teuer.


----------



## DrSin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Nicht wenns um die Ecke ist...


----------



## Hihopp (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Hallo

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir den Sockel 1156 (Mini ITX- Gigabyte GA-H55N mit i3-550) für ein Lian Li PC-Q07) zu besorgen.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich vielleicht noch warten soll bis die Mini ITX Boards mit Sockel 1155 erhältlich sind und welcher von den neuen SB Prozessoren Leistungsmäßig ebenbürtig ist, (bin kein Gamer, nur Internetz und Fotobearbeitung mit RAW) und wann erscheinen die SB i3xxxx mit den Boards im Mini ITX Format, ob man da überhaupt warten soll liegt wohl am Preisaufschlag, außerdem hatte ich irgendwo bei ersten Mainboard-Test was über Kinderkrankheiten gelesen, nicht so einfach für einen Anfänger da die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. Was würdet ihr empfehlen.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Autsch auf So 1155 solls auch Sockelbrand geben (Wieder bei Foxconn Sockeln) also alle mal checken ob ihr Lotes oder Foxconn Sockel habt. 
Sockelbrand!
@Hiphoppi das gehört in die Kaufberatung und nicht hier her


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Mein neues P67 Brett hats jetzt zerrissen. 
Das fördert doch das Vertrauen in den 1155 Sockel.


----------



## DrSin (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Oh man... da überlegt man sich ja doch noch mal die geplante Anschaffung für die nächste Woche, wirds doch AMD? Will nicht :/


----------



## nyso (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Woher kann man denn schon vor dem Kauf wissen, welchen Sockel das MB hat? Geplant ist das Sabertooth, hat das diesen Foxconn-Sockel?

quanti, was ist denn mit deinem Board?


----------



## Uziflator (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein neues P67 Brett hats jetzt zerrissen.
> Das fördert doch das Vertrauen in den 1155 Sockel.



Du lernst es auch nich

Is ja nich deine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit Intel Boards 

Dein Vertrauen in Intel überhaupt noch vorhanden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Das Asus P8P67 Deluxe ist im Eimer. Lief von Anfang an nicht richtig, immer Freezes in Games, dann wars plötzlich weg, kein Bild mehr beim Start.

Das blöde ist, der i5 2500k ist auch defekt, zumindest läuft er nicht korrekt, wird mal erkannt vom neuen Brett und mal nicht.
Daher gehen jetzt beide Sachen zurück zu hoh und ich nutze jetzt den i7, den ich heute gekauft habe.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Du lernst es auch nich
> 
> Is ja nich deine erste schlechte Erfahrung mit Intel Boards
> 
> Dein Vertrauen in Intel überhaupt noch vorhanden?



Jo, schon komisch. Das letzte mal, dass ich mir Intel gekauft hab, habe ich 5 Boards verschlissen. 
Jetzt schon das erste Brett und eine CPU.
Mal schauen, was noch kommt.


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist doof quanti , hattest du den einen Sockelbrand ? 

Könnt ihr das sabertooth oder wie man das schreibt empfehlen ?


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Mein Beileid Quanti :/

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, was ich fürn Stress mit meinen ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe hatte. Ich hab insgesamt 4 Bretter verballert, weil immer der South-bridge Lüfter einen Lagerschaden (glaub einmal wars auch die Spannungsversorgung/Chip) bekommen hat.... Das war ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere gerade zum Anfang von WOW. Da hatte ich dann Wochenlang keinen PC  So war mein Zock Schnitt damals ich ich noch in der Schule war "nur" bei 8h Wenn man die Zeit nimmt wo ich nen PC hatte lag er bei knapp 12  Früher war man schon bischen krank... 

Btw. Am Ende hatte ich mir beim 4ten Brett einfach nen Papst Lüfter geholt und mit Spacksschrauben drauf gehauen.  Sieht echt geil aus, man kann auch nur eine GPU, bzw sogar nur eine Singelslot bzw ne kurze nutzen, da der Lüfter höher ist, aber was solls, das Ding rennt immer noch. War halt Rev. 1.0 später haben die dem Board ja einen neuen Kühler/Lüfter verpasst und dann liefs, aber die Rev 1.0 hatte glaub ich Ausfallquoten von über 50%  Beim K&M wussten Sie auf jeden Fall absolut Bescheid. Leider hatt ich im Netz bestellt -.- So hats jeweils 2 Wochen fürs neue Brett gebraucht.


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Schon wieder Foxconn  Meiner meinung nach sollte intel Foconn Sockel verbieten solange die es nicht schaffen das Teil ordentlich zu bauen. 

mfg


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Nett  
Was ist mit dem sabertooth


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Das letzte Sabertooth hatte offenbar einen Foxconn-Sockel...
Sockel-1156-Mainboards: Probleme mit Phasen und Sockeln führen zum Hardware-Tod - Update: Stellungnahme von Foxconn - intel


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wa passiert bei einem Sockelberand?
Die Teile fangen doch nicht richtig an zu brennen, oder?


----------



## .Mac (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Wa passiert bei einem Sockelberand?
> Die Teile fangen doch nicht richtig an zu brennen, oder?


Brennen nicht, aber es schmort wenige ms und dann geht der PC aus, hast also keine Zeit zum reagieren.

Bzw. ich habe auch schon ein Board mit Foxconn Sockel verbaut, zwar keinen LGA1155, sondern 1156, aber bei mir gab es glücklicherweise keine Probleme.


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Haben die Shops bzw. die RMA-Abteilungen der Hersteller eigentlich eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob man übertaktet hat? Also nach einem Sockelbrand?


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ja mein Gott, die Gefahr eines Sockelbrandes ist genauso hoch wie die Gefahr eines anderen Defekts, also werde ich mir jetzt nicht ständig Sorgen machen, dass mein Prozessor durchschmorrt ...


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Es ist auch noch nichtmal klar ob es überhaupt ein Sockelbrand war, in der original News steht das das Board bereits so von Gigabyte kam. Also würde das eher auf schlechte Qualitätskontrolle hindeuten als auf einen Sockelbrand.

mfg


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

@Nyso und an alle anderen 
Warum hat ein ASUS Board denn einen Foxconn Sockel und woran erkenne ich welche MB´s diesen nicht haben ?


----------



## .Mac (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Glaube beim LOTES Sockel gibt es eine Gravur am Befestigungsmechanismus - und beim Foxconn Sockel gibt es wiederum keinen.


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



.Mac schrieb:


> Glaube beim LOTES Sockel gibt es eine Gravur am Befestigungsmechanismus - und beim Foxconn Sockel gibt es wiederum keinen.



Also ich konnte auf keinem Bild eine Gravur entdecken.
http://ipon.hu/_userfiles/Image/joker/hirek/2010/1115/sabertooth_p67.jpg


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Îch auch nicht... Wird wohl Foxconn sein


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist auch noch nichtmal klar ob es überhaupt ein Sockelbrand war, in der original News steht das das Board bereits so von Gigabyte kam. Also würde das eher auf schlechte Qualitätskontrolle hindeuten als auf einen Sockelbrand.
> 
> mfg





Genau deshalb würde ich jetzt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, dieses ewige Gewimmer nervt.


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Auf meinem P8P67 Deluxe ist ein Foxconn Sockel verbaut. Steht bei mir auf der Backplate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Hehe wenn das so ist brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen, bei mir steht da LOTES.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Es gibt auch Board Hersteller, die die Sockelteile mischen. 
Bei manchen 1156 Gigabyte Boards war z.B. der Deckel von Lotes und der Rest von Foxconn. 

Ich finde auch das viele dieses Sockelbrand Thema etwas zu sehr anheizen. Also mir sind nicht viele Fälle bekannt. Und so weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, wurde den Betroffenen alles ersetzt.


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist Sockelbrand eigentlich kein Thema. Bis jetzt sind mir hier im Forum nur 2 Defekte untergekommen.
1. Quantenslipstream, dessen Board + i7 gestorben sind. Aus welchem Grund auch immer
2. Diese News auf der Main mit dem Gigabyte-Board das bereits fehlerhaft angeliefert wurde


----------



## XE85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



trnapster schrieb:


> 1. Quantenslipstream, dessen Board + i7 gestorben sind. Aus welchem Grund auch immer



Was bis jetzt aber nur eine behauptung seinerseits ist für die es keinen Beleg (zB in Form eines Fotos vom Sockel und der CPU unterseite) gibt. Könnte also genausogut Panikmache sein.

mfg


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Und selbst wenn es stimmt ist es noch immer ein Einzelfall


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wobei bei SO 1156 viele auf den Schäden sitzen geblieben sind ^^


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Der Besitzer des Gigabyte Board bleibt auch drauf sitzen. Wobei das schon eine Frechheit ist da das ja ein Herstellungsfehler war


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal die Abdeckung angeguckt, steht auch LOTES drauf, hab mich also für das richtige Board entschieden.  Nur FALLS es sowas wieder geben sollte, bin ich da unbesorgt.^^


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

@mixxed_up Jaja die Kirch im Dorf lassen - wetten wir dir ist gerade ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen


----------



## Chrisch (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



trnapster schrieb:


> Der Besitzer des Gigabyte Board bleibt auch drauf sitzen. Wobei das schon eine Frechheit ist da das ja ein Herstellungsfehler war


Dem Besitzer des Gigabyte Boards kanns egal sein denn er hat das Board kostenlos von Gigabyte bekommen 

Es ist nen Sample Board von Gigabyte für Reviews etc.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @mixxed_up Jaja die Kirch im Dorf lassen - wetten wir dir ist gerade ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen



Generell nicht. Da dies Einzelfälle sind, muss man sich auch so keine Sorgen machen - mit oder ohne LOTES Sockel.


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Es ist nen Sample Board von Gigabyte für Reviews etc.



Ach so. Hab die News nur so überflogen und irgendwo in den Kommentaren gelesen, dass er's nicht ausgetauscht bekommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



trnapster schrieb:


> 1. Quantenslipstream, dessen Board + i7 gestorben sind. Aus welchem Grund auch immer



Öhm, der i5 und das Asus P8P67 Deluxe sind defekt, nicht der i7, der läuft jetzt, den hatte ich mir extra noch gekauft, weil ich ja eine neue CPU zum Testen brauchte.



XE85 schrieb:


> Was bis jetzt aber nur eine behauptung seinerseits ist für die es keinen Beleg (zB in Form eines Fotos vom Sockel und der CPU unterseite) gibt. Könnte also genausogut Panikmache sein.
> 
> mfg



Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass mein Board einen Sockelbrand hatte. 
Bevor du hier falsche Angaben/Behauptungen machst/aufstellst, solltest du dich erst mal genauer informieren.


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Hab's verwechselt

Und es war nie davon die rede davon, dass du einen Sockelbrand hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



trnapster schrieb:


> Hab's verwechselt
> 
> Und es war nie davon die rede davon, dass du einen Sockelbrand hast



Das kann passieren.

Richtig, was anders habe ich auch nie gesagt, keine Ahnung, wieso dann einige User gleich mal darauf kommen, dass das so ist, obwohl ich das nie gesagt habe.

Mein Tipp ist die Spannungsversorgung, die nicht i.O. war, daher ist auch der i5 breit gegangen, hat wahrscheinlich mal zuviel Spannung abbekommen.
Zum Glück habe ich den i7 nie aufs Deluxe gebaut.
Ich hatte zuerst den i5 aufs WS gebaut und festgestellt, dass er nicht korrekt läuft, daher hab ich das Deluxe dann gleich aufgegeben.

Jetzt läuft alles und die defekten Sachen sind bereits in der Poststation (wir haben bei uns keine Post mehr, sondern nur noch so einen Paketautomaten).


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Quanti der "i5" 2500K heißt eigentlich i7 2500K oder meinst du gerade den i5 2400?
Ich dachte nämlich dass du einen i7 2500K hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ich hab mir den i5 2500k und das Deluxe bestellt und beide sind kaputt.
Daher habe ich mir den i7 2600k gekauft (es gab nur noch den und einen i5 2400).


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

i7 heißt Hyper Threading
Und da nur der 2600(k) HT unterstützt ist dieser auch der einzige i7
Der 2500 ist ein i5


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Sappalott nochmal der heißt ja wirklich i5 xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Genau, der 2600er ist immer der i7.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was Intel sich dabei gedacht hat, wie wollen die einen stärkeren i5 aufm Markt bringen, als i5 2550k oder was?
Die i7 für den neuen Sockel heißen sicherlich i7 27xx oder so.
Der Sandy 6 Kerner dann i7 28xx und der 8 Kerner i7 29xx.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Juhu i7 29xx oder der schon lang erwartete Core i9 kommt


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Vielleicht geht's ja mit 3x00 weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Den i8 kanns ja auch noch geben, aber dann wäre eine 2xxx da falsch, da es nie einen i8 bzw. i9 gab.
Ich denke daher, dass Intel beim i7 bleiben wird.


----------



## Wenzman (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



> Der Sandy 6 Kerner


Soll es jetzt 6 Kerner geben oder nicht !?


----------



## trnapster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Meines Wissens nicht
Wurde hier vor ein paar Seiten diskutiert


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Nein, vor Ivy ist da nichts geplant, und obs zu Ivy welche geben wird ist wohl auch noch nicht klar. Zumal es eventuell auch nen neuen Sockel geben könnte, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Hab ich was verpasst? Es soll doch Sandy Bridge E geben und damit 8 und 6 Kerner???


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ich denke auch nicht, aber bisher kann man sich nicht sicher sein, weil Intel ja noch nicht mal weiß, welche Sockel es geben wird.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Es soll doch Sandy Bridge E geben und damit 8 und 6 Kerner???



Ok, nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden. Ich meinte für Sockel 1155. Für Sockel 2011 kommen sicher 8 Kerner, und sehr wahrscheinlich 6 Kerner.

Für 1155 eben wie gesagt eventuell mit Ivy, wobei ich mich darauf nicht verlassen würde.

Bisher ist nur klar, das die iGPU mit Ivy nicht mehr DX10 sondern DX11 sein wird, und damit OpenCL unterstützen wird. Ich befürchte das wird so ziemlich auch die einzigste Änderung bleiben.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok, nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden. Ich meinte für Sockel 1155. Für Sockel 2011 kommen sicher 8 Kerner, und sehr wahrscheinlich 6 Kerner.
> 
> Für 1155 eben wie gesagt eventuell mit Ivy, wobei ich mich darauf nicht verlassen würde.
> 
> Bisher ist nur klar, das die iGPU mit Ivy nicht mehr DX10 sondern DX11 sein wird, und damit OpenCL unterstützen wird. Ich befürchte das wird so ziemlich auch die einzigste Änderung bleiben.


Puhh und ich hab gedacht dass ihr inzwischen wisst dass mit Sandy keine 8 und 6 Kerner kommen werden...
Ich denke doch eher nicht dass für den Mainstream Sockel mit der neuen Architektur auch 8 und 6 Kerner kommen werden (Ivy) weil schließlich würde man dami entweder 2011 vom Thron stoßen oder 12/16 Kerner mit Ivy für 2011 bringen müssen...


----------



## trnapster (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Wer sagt eigentlich das bei Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge nicht das selbe wie bei Nehalem/Westmere passiert. 
Sprich dass 2 CPU's auf Ivy-Basis erscheinen. Und diese auch noch exorbitant teuer.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Meinst du wie beim i7 980X/970? Denn die sind High End und der High End Teil von Ivy Bridge wird sicher auch exhorbitant teuer sein genauso wie der High End Teil von Sandy Bridge das sein wird...
Nebenbei bemerkt kann man auch sagen dass der High End Teil von Sandy noch von Ivy auf 1155 erscheinen wird und die die 2011 kaufen juckts wahrscheinlich eh nicht


----------



## trnapster (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Gab es denn Mainstream Westmere?


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Naja nur eben die Core i3s und Core i5s (Dual Cores)


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



trnapster schrieb:


> Gab es denn Mainstream Westmere?



alle Dual Core Modelle im Desktop und Notebookbereich basieren auf Westmere

mfg


----------



## ReaCT (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

Ist die IGP in den Sandy Notebooks genau so hoch getaktet wie die der Desktops? Und gibt es bei den Notebooks auch wieder HD 2000 und 3000 Modelle?


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*

alle bis jetzt erschienen Mobil CPUs haben die HD3000, der takt ist ähnlich wie bei den Desktopmodellen


Edit:

bei CB sind jetzt infos über die Sockel 1155 Xeons aufgetaucht. Interessant an der Auflistung ist das das schnellste Xeon Modell schneller ist als der schnellste S1155 i7, allerdings hat er keine GPU - könnte eventuell darauf hindeuten das es bald auch einen schnelleren i7 (i7-2700?) gibt, eventuell ebenfalls ohne GPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Naja ist wiegesagt ein Xeon , wie dieser in der Praxis klarkommt weiß ja niemand .


----------



## Rizzard (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Sockel 1155 Xeon Modelle Infos aufgetaucht*

Der Xeon E3-1280 ist ja mal maßlos überteuert.


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Bilder eines Sockel 2011 Mainboards*



XE85 schrieb:


> ... könnte eventuell darauf hindeuten das es bald auch einen schnelleren i7 (i7-2700?) gibt, eventuell ebenfalls ohne GPU.
> 
> mfg




Und was meinst du wann dieses "bald" sein könnte?
Die GPU interessiert mich eh nicht, und außerdem dürften hoffentlich beim Release eines 2700K die Preise für die 2600K und 2500K fallen.


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Sockel 1155 Xeon Modelle Infos aufgetaucht*

Es gibt aktuell nach keine ankündigung von intel, die Xeons sollen jedenfalls am 20. Feb. kommen. Aber es ist ja bald IDF, da erwarte ich jede Menge Infos über kommende Sandy Bridge CPUs.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Sockel 1155 Xeon Modelle Infos aufgetaucht*

Wann ist die IDF denn nochmal? Wieder im März?
mfg


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Sockel 1155 Xeon Modelle Infos aufgetaucht*

12. - 13. April Attend The 2011 Intel Developer Forum (IDF) in Beijing - ist also noch eine Weile, dachte ich hätte was von Februar gelesen

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: erste Sockel 1155 Xeon Modelle Infos aufgetaucht*

Naja würde ja etwa passen wenn man da die neuen Oktacores vorstellt und sie dann im Juni/Juli verkaufen würde oder?


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Update:

Chipsätze mit Fehlern:

Wie viele wohl bereits wissen haben die Chipsätze für den Sandy Bridge einen Designfehler der dazu führen kann das die SATA3 Ports (die SATA6 Ports sind nicht betroffen)an Leistung verlieren. Das Phenomen tritt nicht zwingend auf und kann sich auch erst nach Jahren bemerkbar machen. Wer also bereits ein SB System hat kann sein Sys erstmal problemlos weiterverwenden. Von intel soll es ein Tool geben mit dem man feststellen kann ob der Fehler beim eigenen Board auftritt. Zudem wird es wohl die möglichkeit geben das Board auf eines mit der neuen Chipsatz Revision umzutauschen. Die Board mit dem Fehlerbereinigten Chipsatz sollen ende Februar verfügbar sein. Wer die Anschaffung eines Sandy Bridge Systems plant sollte auf jedenfall bis dahin warten.

Quelle: Probleme mit Intel-Chips P67 und H67 für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs bestätigt - 2. Update: Gigabyte und Caseking nehmen Stellung, Alternate wirft Boards raus - cpu, mainboard, sandy bridge

mfg


----------



## Corvi (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

angenommen ich kaufe erst ende februar, wer sagt mir, dass ich nicht nen mainboard mit altem chipsatz bekomme? bekommen die boards mit neuem chipsatz nen zusatz im namen oder sowas?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Naja, über die Rev Nummer. Musst halt dich vorher GENAU informieren und lieber zweimal nachsehen.

Wobei ich wäre trotz bekunden von Intel, dass das Problem gelöst ist skeptisch und würde erstmal 4 Wochen warten, nachdem die ersten neuen Boards auf dem Markt sind, dann kann man sich relativ sicher sein das die wirklich nicht noch ne Macke haben.

Gebranntes Kind und so...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Kleine Frage mal an alle "Mitbetroffenen":
Ich Esel hab natürlich auf die GTX 560 gewartet, bevor ich bestellt hab - und nunja, ich hab jetzt erstmal kein Mainboard, bis der Fehler am Chipset behoben ist^^
Erstmal: ich hab von Ende Februar gehört und meine auch was von "April 2011" gelesen zu haben... wisst ihr was offizielles? 
Und wie geht ihr mit dem Problem um? Der Rest der Hardware steht rum und langweilt sich...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ende Februar sollen die ersten Mainboards in den Handel kommen die fehlerfrei sind.
Bis April zieht sich das mit dem Austauschen hin. Zumindest laut Intel.
Es gibt ja schon einige Onlinehändler die 1155 Mainboards aus dem Sortiment genommen haben. Wenn die neuen verfügbar sind werden die sicher wieder zu kaufen sein also einfach abwarten.

Ich hab mit Alternate gesprochen wo ich mein Mainboard gekauft hatte und die werden es austauschen sobald die neuen Mainboards verfügbar sind.
Sehr schöner Service.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Also ASRock wars glaub ich die meinten vor April muss man nicht mit neuen Boards rechnen. Was auch Sinn macht.

Intel meinte ja erste Chips kommen ab Ende Februar. Die sind dann aber noch nicht verbaut und VORALLEM es haben noch nicht alle Hersteller Chips, und die die sie haben werden erst mal an die gehen die schon ein Board haben das getauscht werden muss.

Ich würde mit Boards im Handel also nicht vor April/Mai rechnen


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Bei Alternate gibs ja keine 1155 Mainboards mehr. Wenn es dort wieder welche gibt, werden das sicherlich die neuen sein.
Daher.. abwarten.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Oooooch man, April! -.-"
Sicher, ist realistisch. Nur kotzt mich das gerade RICHTIG an, weil ich bereits seit nem knappen Jahr auf den richtigen Moment warte, meinen PC zu erneuern. Und ich denk JETZT isses perfekt. Denkste^^
AMD - wo bleibt euer Bulldozer?! 
Den Sandy-Bridge RAM kann ich auch gleich zurückschicken... oder glaubt ihr, AMD wird den auch unterstützen?...
Ich will hier keine Siegeshymnen auf den Bulldozer anstimmen, aber... ihr wisst schon, was ich meine^^ "The Winner takes it all" - oder anders gesagt: Bulldozer passt sowiso besser in mein Anwenderprofil.
EDIT:
mein Mainboard macht übrigens auch schon zicken. Die Laufwerke meines Fertig-PCs gehen nicht mehr, was das ganze verschlimmert


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Geht eigentlich auch RAM der mit aktuellen Sockeln (1156, 1366, AM3) usw. kompatibel ist mit Sandy Bridge? Also So 1155 und 2011


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Natürlich ist doch alles DDR3 RAM.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Hab nämlich gestern 8GiB Ripjaws für 67€ ergattert!  (2 Riegel á 4GiB)


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Also ich habe ein Exceleram 4GB Kit hier im Forum erstanden und es funktioniert perfekt.
Mein Sys: siehe Sig.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab nämlich gestern 8GiB Ripjaws für 67€ ergattert!  (2 Riegel á 4GiB)



Das ist ja ein guter Preis. Willst du dir denn auch ein 1155 System kaufen?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Naja, also er sollte halt auch auf Basis von AMD funktionieren, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Solange er nicht offiziell unterstützt wird, mach ich mir da schon meine Sorgen^^
Bei mir sinds 2x 4GB G.Skill RipjawsX... für 72€.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Laufen tun die RAM so oder so. Ob die Spezifikationen geschafft werden weißt du aber erst, wenn die laufen.
So wichtig ist RAM heute sowieso nicht mehr. Hauptsache er läuft.


----------



## -Jacky- (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Das ist inzwischen bekannt.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein guter Preis. Willst du dir denn auch ein 1155 System kaufen?


Nein. Sockel 2011 solls werden 
Aber 16 GiB hielt ich für unnötig


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nein. Sockel 2011 solls werden
> Aber 16 GiB hielt ich für unnötig



Autsch. Das wird teuer. 

Quad Channel. PCIe 3.0, dazu Server Sockel der Xeon Prozessoren haben will, am Ende gibts nur Dual Socket Boards... 
Spar schon mal fleißig.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

3K hab ich  Quad Channel wer ich wohl nicht nutzen sondern Dual. Ich hoffe es kommt ein Extreme Edtion Prozessor für den Sockel, sonst wirs teuer (lol). Single Socket wollen wir mal hoffen 
PCI E 3.0 find ich cool


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Extreme Edition kommt bestimmt. Intel will ja schneller sein als AMD mit dem Bulldozer. 
Aber EE kostet 1000 Euro, 400 Euro fürs Board, dazu noch 2 Grafikkarten. Teuer wirds auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Extreme Edition kommt bestimmt. Intel will ja schneller sein als AMD mit dem Bulldozer.
> Aber EE kostet 1000 Euro, 400 Euro fürs Board, dazu noch 2 Grafikkarten. Teuer wirds auf jeden Fall.


2 Grakas nicht nochmal. 1000€ für die CPU, damit hab ich im günstigsten Fall gerechnet. 400€ fürs Board ist mir zu happig, 330€ maximal


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wenn du keine 2 Grafikkarten verbauen willst wieso dann ein 2011 System?
Oder gehts dir nur um das Maximale haben müssen?


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ich will nen Okta, nen Quad wär ein abstieg...


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Dann musst du das Geld eben ausgeben.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ja gegen einen EE hab ich ja nichts, nur wenns halt keinen EE geben wird muss ich nen Okta Xeon kaufen und die sind mir klar zu teuer --> ca. 1400-2800€, kein offener Multi usw.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ich glaub mit dem Gedanken wirst du dich aber anfreunden müssen, wenn man so an die ganzen news zu 2011 denkt, bzw auf der anderen Seite an die ganzen nicht vorhandenen zu 1356.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Es könnte aber auch noch sein, dass Intel trotzdem noch einen EE rausbringt...
(Nehm mir nicht die Hoffnung )


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Der 2011 scheint ein reiner Server Sockel zu werden. Eventuell verabschiedet sich Intel wieder vom Mittelklasse und High End Desktop Trennung und deckt mit dem 1155 den Privatmarkt ab und 2011 für Server oder eben Leute die eine Menge Geld haben.

Bisher habe ich auch nur von mindestens Dual Sockel Boards auf 2011 Basis gelesen und zwei Sockel brauchen zwei CPUs und das muss dann ein Xeon sein und wenn einer schon 1500 Euro kostet dann kommst du mit deinen 3k nur zu zwei CPUs und sonst hast du nichts.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



> Server mit mindestens zwei Prozessoren sollen das *Haupteinsatzgebiet *sein.



Da steht nichts von nur


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich.
Bisher gibts ja keine anderen Meldungen als die dass es den 2011 für Server gibt und mit bis zu 8 Sockeln.
Eine Extreme Edition wird es wohl nur dann geben wenn AMD den FX wieder aufleben wird.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Oder wenn Intel lieb zu ihren Enthus ist


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wenn die Bencher Druck ausüben. 
Die brauchen Quad Channel und 48 Lanes für die letzen noch möglichen Punkte. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit aktuellen Grafikkarten, laufen die dann nur mit 8 Lanes und PCIe 2.0 denn 3.0 Karten gibts ja nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Jop ich nehme mal an....
Oder sie werden mit PCI E 2.0 X18 angebunden


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Aber dann laufen die Karten doch nur mit PCIe 2.0 und 8 Lanes. Wo ist da der Vorteil?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Kommt drauf an, wenn die Slots 16x PCI-E 3.0 sind, laufen die aktuellen GPUs mit 16x PCI-E2.0

Wenn die Boards von 2011 aber nur 8xPCI-E 3.0 Slots haben, dann werden die aktuellen GPUs nur mit 8x PCI-E2.0 angesprochen.

Die Anbindung richtig sich immer nach dem kleinsten gemeinsammen Nenner.

Es ist aber sehr unwahscheinlich, das mit keine 16x PCI-E3.0 Slots haben wird.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Laut den Schema von Intel hat der X68 Chipsatz PCIe 3.0 aber nur mit je 8 Lanes angebunden, was ja PCIe 2.0 mit 16 Lanes entspricht.
Das funktioniert aber doch nur dann wenn eine PCIe 3.0 Karte verbaut wird. Wird eine 2.0 Karte verbaut wird sie nur mit 8 Lanes angesprochen weils nur 8 Lanes gibt.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

genau.

Wenn du ne PCI-E 3.0 x8 Slot und Karte hast, dann hast du effektiv die gleiche Bandbreite wie bei nem PCI-E2.0x16 Slot und Karte.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Richtig aber PCIe 3.0 Karten gibts noch nicht und wanns welche gibt steht auch auf keinen Blatt.
wieso also PCIe 3.0 nur mit 8 Lanes anbinden? Ist doch total bescheuert.


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 2011 scheint ein reiner Server Sockel zu werden. Eventuell verabschiedet sich Intel wieder vom Mittelklasse und High End Desktop Trennung und deckt mit dem 1155 den Privatmarkt ab und 2011 für Server oder eben Leute die eine Menge Geld haben.
> 
> Bisher habe ich auch nur von mindestens Dual Sockel Boards auf 2011 Basis gelesen und zwei Sockel brauchen zwei CPUs und das muss dann ein Xeon sein und wenn einer schon 1500 Euro kostet dann kommst du mit deinen 3k nur zu zwei CPUs und sonst hast du nichts.



Bitte die News lesen: Intel: Namen der ersten Sockel LGA 2011-Mainboards bekannt - cpu, intel, mainboard, sandy bridge



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig aber PCIe 3.0 Karten gibts noch nicht und wanns welche gibt steht auch auf keinen Blatt.
> wieso also PCIe 3.0 nur mit 8 Lanes anbinden? Ist doch total bescheuert.



Wer sagt, bzw wo steht das man PCIe 3.0 nur mit 8x an den Slot anbinden kann? Bei PCIe 3.0 wird es genauso PCIe 3.0 16x Slots geben. Die typische Anordnung bei Desktopmobos wird wohl 2x 16x und einmal 8x PCIe 3.0 und dazu einige 2.0 Slots vom X68 sein

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

@XE Weißt du ob es EEs geben wird? 
mfg


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

welche CPUs für den 2011 kommen ist noch völlig unklar - aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das es einen 8Kern XE gibt

mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Davon gehe ich auch aus. Doch ich stelle mir die Frage ob für 2011 Xeon gebraucht werden oder obs auch mit Desktop CPUs gehen wird.
Dauert wohl noch bis das fest steht.


----------



## Wenzman (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum man auf einmal keine 1155 MBs mehr kaufen kann ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Weil die Chipsätze einen defekt haben und neue Boards hergestellt werden müssen.
Das dauert wohl bis April.


----------



## Wenzman (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das dauert wohl bis April.


Ernsthaft !?

Na klasse, mein derzeitiges 1155 board hat den geist aufgegeben 
Was mache ich jetzt mit meiner CPU ?

VK und zum AMD 6 Kerner 1100t greifen !?


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Umtauschen. Lass dir ein Ersatzboard schicken mit der Garantie das umzutauschen zu können wenn die neue Revision verfügbar ist.


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Umtauschen. Lass dir ein Ersatzboard schicken mit der Garantie das umzutauschen zu können wenn die neue Revision verfügbar ist.


Mein i7-2600k habe ich bei mindfactory gekauft, das Board allerdings bei ebay, also habe ich da sweit ich weiß auch keine garantie .

Naja selbst Schuld. 

Was für Fehler gibt es denn bei den Boards ? 
Und dauert das wirklich bis April !?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Threshold schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus. Doch ich stelle mir die Frage ob für 2011 Xeon gebraucht werden oder obs auch mit Desktop CPUs gehen wird.
> Dauert wohl noch bis das fest steht.


Sagmal liest du eigentlich was du schreibst? Xe85 hat gesagt es ist ehr Wahrscheinlich dass es einen EE für 2011 geben wird. Dh. eine Extreme Edition welche eine Desktop CPU ist...


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

ich habe gerade gesehen (YouTube - Kanal von LinusTechTips) das man den Bug umgehen kann indem man die 6 Satas verwendet anstatt die 3.

Habe ich irgendwelche Nachteile wenn ich das so mache ? 
und ginge das mit dem Board ?
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## danomat (4. Februar 2011)

Geht klar. Die sind abwärtskombatibel

Bei mir bleiben die solang am 3er bis nix mehr geht oder neues Board kommt


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ich finde keine verfügbaren SB Mainboards mit 4-6 6gb Satas. 

Ende April wird mit den neuen Boards gerechnet, aber ist es möglich das die alten Boards noch vorher wieder in den OnlineShops verfügbar werden ?


----------



## Portvv (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

teilweise sind die fehlerhaften boards online noch verfügbar, die meisten boards haben nur 2 Sata 6 gb ports


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Portvv schrieb:


> teilweise sind die fehlerhaften boards online noch verfügbar, die meisten boards haben nur 2 Sata 6 gb ports


Ja, aber ich brauche min. 4 und die sind alle schon weg.

Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als meinen i5-750 wieder einzubauen, stark zu übertakten und bis April auf die neuen Boards und/oder auf BD zu warten. Begeistert bin ich davon allerdings nicht, da ich nicht glaube das mein i5-750 eine gtx 580 verkraftet. 



> aber ist es möglich das die alten Boards noch vorher wieder in den OnlineShops verfügbar werden


Weiß dazu noch jemand was ?


----------



## STSLeon (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Warum sollte dein I5-750 eine GTX 580 nicht verkraften können? Du willst mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du mit der CPU bis jetzt einmal ins Limit gelaufen bist.


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Warum sollte dein I5-750 eine GTX 580 nicht verkraften können? Du willst mir jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du mit der CPU bis jetzt einmal ins Limit gelaufen bist.


Meine CPU läuft @stock , also auf 2,6 ghz  und vom übertakten habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sturmtank (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dein I5 die GTX 580 ausbremst.


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dein I5 die GTX 580 ausbremst.


Aber die FPS zahl wird sich doch sicher verringern, im gegensatz zum i7-2600k oder ?


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Meine CPU läuft @stock , also auf 2,6 ghz  und vom *übertakten habe ich keine Ahnung*.





Wenzman schrieb:


> Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als meinen i5-750 wieder einzubauen*, stark zu übertakten* ?


Hmm seltsam... 
Der i5 bremst die GTX 580 mit Sicherheit aus, aber es wird alles noch spielbar sein


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam...


Ja, *ich kann es nicht*, aber ich werde es wohl lernen *müssen*, mir bleibt bei 2,6 ghz wohl nichts anderes übrig .



> Der i5 bremst die GTX 580 mit Sicherheit aus, aber es wird alles noch spielbar sein


Na klasse, Crysis im Diashowmodus 


Dann kann ich nur hoffen das die Händler die fehlerhaften Boards wieder aufnehmen, da das Problem eig leicht zu umgehen ist.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

^^Wieso sollte Crysis als Diashow, bei der potenten Grafikkarte, laufen


----------



## AeroX (4. Februar 2011)

& ein i5 750 ist nicht schlecht  
Das wird keine Diashow!  

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Sowie es aussieht wird Sockel 1356 wohl doch kommen!? Siehe auf der Main...

Edit: Klick


----------



## Wenzman (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Danke für die Antworten oben


Topic : Weiß man mitttlerweile etwas genaueres ob es 6 Kern CPU's von Intel geben wird ? 


> Möglicherweise vergleicht Intel jedoch einen SB-Hexacore


Sandy Bridge 6 kerner ?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

@Wenzman Ja es wird Hexa (6) und Okto (8) Kerner geben, allerdings *nicht* für Sockel 1155. Die wird es nur für Sockel 1356 für den Desktop geben (wenn wie in der News steht dieser doch kommt) und als Server Prozessoren für Sockel 2011
mfg


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Topic : Weiß man mitttlerweile etwas genaueres ob es 6 Kern CPU's von Intel geben wird ?



Es gibt schon längst 6 Kerner von intel



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sowie es aussieht wird Sockel 1356 wohl doch kommen!? Siehe auf der Main...
> 
> Edit: Klick




Es ist aber immer noch nicht entgültig klar welcher der beiden Romley Sockel auch im Desktopbereich verwendet wird

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

@XE Die ENs waren die ganze Zeit für den Desktop ausgelegt. Wenn also 1356 wirklich kommen wird, dann bin ich mir relativ sicher dass er der Desktop Sockel wird (Triple Channel vs Quad, weniger PCIE Lanes, kein Dual Socket Support...)
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Mal abwarten, ob der 1356 tatsächlich als 1366 Nachfolger erscheinen wird oder obs doch anders ist.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @XE Die ENs waren die ganze Zeit für den Desktop ausgelegt. Wenn also 1356 wirklich kommen wird, dann bin ich mir relativ sicher dass er der Desktop Sockel wird (Triple Channel vs Quad, weniger PCIE Lanes, kein Dual Socket Support...)
> mfg



Da wäre ich mit nicht so sicher - das bereits gezeigte Mainboards von MSI war eindeutig ein Desktopmobo und auch eindeutig ein Sockel 2011 Mobo. Dual Sockel Support hat auch der Sockel 1356.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wäre es also nicht wahrscheinlich, dass einer der beiden Sockel grundsätzlich mit Dual Sockel kommen wird, bzw. zwei Sockel Minimum sind?


----------



## Portvv (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wäre dann aber für die desktop User segment , nicht rentabel, wenn die software bzw. die spiele die leistung nicht umsetzen können,


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich brauche min. 4 und die sind alle schon weg.
> 
> Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als meinen i5-750 wieder einzubauen, stark zu übertakten und bis April auf die neuen Boards und/oder auf BD zu warten. Begeistert bin ich davon allerdings nicht, da ich nicht glaube das mein i5-750 eine gtx 580 verkraftet.
> 
> ...



Da wird nicht wirklich was einbremsen, außer du zockst auf max 1280x920 ohne AA etc. Dann bremst deine CPU natürlich total ein, bei 100 FPS oder so ist das natürlich aber total relevant 

Spiel bei 1920 oder 1680 dann stell einfach die AA Modi und etc nach oben, dann wird der Abstand immer kleiner. Bei Maximalen Einstellungen, wo es eventuell mal drauf ankommt haste dann vielleicht 2-3 FPS Unterschied. Ist natürlich total relevant....

@XE etc:

Ich glaub auch nicht das noch ein 1356 kommt. ALLE bisherigen Argumente sprechen dagegen... Nur diese eine Meldung von SA deutet darauf hin das es eventuell doch einen 1356 geben könnte. Wegen so ner Meldung kann man doch aber nicht die ganzen letzten Monate vergessen die etwas ganz anderes nahe legen 

So hab ichs auch in meine News dazu geschrieben....

Dazu kommt halt noch wie einige auch bemerkt haben, das es eben ein Desktop/OC 2011 Board von MSI gibt. Damit ist für den 1356 eigentlich kein Platz mehr, außer höchstens als reines Serverboard, wobei das eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Das Einzigste was ich mir vorstellen kann ist das der 1356 ein 1155 mit Quadchannel ist, um den Serverbetreibern für IVY dann die Möglichkeit zu geben die DX11 Kerne zur Beschleunigung zu nutzen, ansonsten macht der Sockel aber keinen Sinn so wirklich...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ja, *ich kann es nicht*, aber ich werde es wohl lernen *müssen*, mir bleibt bei 2,6 ghz wohl nichts anderes übrig .
> 
> Na klasse, Crysis im Diashowmodus
> 
> ...



Heyheyhey... es läuft *langsamer*, aber *nicht langsam*! 
Crysis lebt und stirbt mit deiner GPU - und die GTX 580 ist da um jeden Zweck erhaben^^
Und wie du schon geschrieben hast - das Problem wird umgangen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Auch wenn du die 6Gbps-Steckplätze verwendest, die 3Gbps-Steckplätze werden dir im Laufe der Zeit verrecken.
Ich rate dir zum Warten. Auch ich werde dazu gezwungen (sitze grad am alten Rechner mit AMD 64 3200+, X800 GT und 1024mb ram, der eigendlich schon im Keller stehen sollte...).
Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: im April kommt (soweit ich weiß) der Bulldozer raus. Der passt eh besser zu meinem Anwenderprofil.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

BD kommt laut Aussage von AMD im Frühsommer - Juni ist da realistisch.

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wie heißen denn die Sandy Bridge 6 Kerner ? 

Wenn ich das bei google eingebe finde ich nichts.


----------



## nyso (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Trotzdem ein riesen Desaster für Intel.

Wenn die neuen Boards erst ab Ende April erscheinen, wie es die Shops behaupten, dann kann man den Monat auch noch warten bis Handfeste Infos zu BD geleakt werden. Und der ein oder andere überlegt es sich dann doch noch, lieber den BD zu nehmen, nach der Panne bei Intel.


----------



## Sturmtank (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Wann kommen eigentlich die Boards mit dem Z68 Chipsatz?


----------



## Portvv (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

wuerde mich auch intressieren, dann wäre vernünftiges Oc auch mit den None k Modellen möglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: im April kommt (soweit ich weiß) der Bulldozer raus. Der passt eh besser zu meinem Anwenderprofil.



Ich denke auch, dass Bulldozer nicht vor Mai/Juni kommt. Mal abwarten, wann die ersten AM3+ Platinen rauskommen, ich tippe einen Monat eher als Bulldozer.



Wenzman schrieb:


> Wie heißen denn die Sandy Bridge 6 Kerner ?
> 
> Wenn ich das bei google eingebe finde ich nichts.



Keine Ahnung, Sandy Bridge ist ja die CPU Generation, die 6 Kerner, sofern es sie überhaupt geben wird, haben keinen extra Namen.



nyso schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein riesen Desaster für Intel.



Jep, eine einzige Pleite. 
Mein Rechner bleibt jedenfalls so lange abgeschaltet, bis ich das Board getauscht hab, eher mache ich damit nichts mehr.


----------



## Corvi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

bin ein bisschen unter zeitdruck, weil mein pc diverse anzeichen eines baldigen ausfalls hat. gibt es überhaupt einen anderen prozessor, der preis-/leistungsmäßig in der liga von i5-2400/2500 spielt? würde nicht darauf wetten, dass meine kiste noch weitere 2 monate lebt.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Corvi schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt einen anderen prozessor, der preis-/leistungsmäßig in der liga von i5-2400/2500 spielt?



Im Preisbereich des 2400/2500 nicht.


*Ausblick auf Ivy Bridge*

Neben dem ganzen Trubel um den "SATA Bug" gibt es auch erfreulich News. Für Ivy Bridge hat intel zwar die neuen x7x Chipsätze "Panther Point" angekündigt, allerdings verdichten sich die Gerüchte das Ivy Bridge auch auf den aktuellen x6x, zumindest auf den am weitesten verbreiteten P und H67, Chipsätzen laufen soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Na das sind doch mal sehr gute Nachrichten für mich, falls der BD mich nicht überzeugen sollte im Sommer.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Definitiv eine gute Entscheidung. Somit werde ich sogar zum SB greifen, wenn der Bulldozer nicht überzeugt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Sollte der Ivy nicht nächstes Jahr erst kommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

jop, 2012 kommt Ivy. Dann als 22nm Version.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

jo 1. oder 2. Quartal 2012 ist er angedacht


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Sowie ich das verstanden habe ist er fürs 1.Q 2012 angesagt.
mfg


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



> jop, 2012 kommt Ivy. Dann als 22nm Version.



Hi, mal ne frage dazu: Ist nicht i.wann mal Ende mit immer niedrigeren NM versionen? 
Ich meine 22nm ist schon gering aber was kommt dann noch alles drunter?
Danke schonmal 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sowie ich das verstanden habe ist er fürs 1.Q 2012 angesagt.
> mfg



Schwer zu sagen, wenn Sandy Bridge für Sockel 2011 erst wirklich so spät kommt, dann verspätet sich Ivy wohl auch etwas.



AeroX schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne frage dazu: Ist nicht i.wann mal Ende mit immer niedrigeren NM versionen?
> Ich meine 22nm ist schon gering aber was kommt dann noch alles drunter?
> Danke schonmal
> 
> mfg



Jep, irgendwann ist Feierabend, denn inzwischen ist man in die Bereiche eingetreten, wo Quanteneffekte zum Tragen kommen, ewig verkleinern wird man das nicht mehr können, bzw. muss das Material gewechselt werden. Mit Silizium ist dann Schluss.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Aber genaueres gibts da noch keine Infos was danach kommt oder? Also nach 22nm ob dann 11nm oder 10nm oder oder oder...?! 

Welche Vorteile hat das den das es kleine NM versionen gibt?  


mfg


----------



## Menthe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Wärme, mehr Transistoren. Ums mal kurz und knapp zu sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Nö, was nach 10nm kommt oder allgemein nach Silizium, weiß noch keiner.
Kleinere Fertigungen haben den Vorteil, dass du für die gleiche Leistung weniger Strom brauchst, bzw. die Schaltungen pro mm² erhöht wird, wodurch dann wieder die Leistung steigt.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Danke erstmal!



> mehr Transistoren



Wofür sind die gut? Sind die nicht auch auf Mainboard/Grakas verbaut?! 

Muss man mich erstmal aufklären hier 

mfg


----------



## Menthe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Die Transistoren sind für die Schaltungen in den CPU's und GPU's, mal so grob gesagt. Ohne die würd nix gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ein Transistor ist Bestandteil eines integrierten Schaltkreises, also eines Prozessors.
Je mehr Transistoren du auf einer bestimmen Fläche bekommst, desto schneller ist der Prozessor.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Achso... hab ich heut doch noch was gelernt. 

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Es gibt eine endgültige Grenze. 0,1 nm, sprich 1 Angström. Dann hättest du nur noch einzelne Atome.

Realistisch wird aber wohl bei so ca 8-10 nm Schluss sein. Du musst ja auch noch dotieren etc. Weniger wird nicht wirklich machbar sein von der Strukturgröße in Silizium. Andere Materialien können eventuell in den Bereich von 1 nm gehen, weniger wird aber wohl kaum machbar sein.

Dann kannste nur noch die Taktrate hochtreiben, wobei du dann das Problem mit der Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit des Signals auf dem Chip verschlimmerst.

Wird also interessant was da noch kommt. Wird wohl sich in die Richtung einer Cloud auf einem Chip entwickeln.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



AeroX schrieb:


> Aber genaueres gibts da noch keine Infos was danach kommt oder? Also nach 22nm ob dann 11nm oder 10nm oder oder oder...?!
> 
> Welche Vorteile hat das den das es kleine NM versionen gibt?
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mich nicht irre dann ist bei 18nm mit aktueller Technik und Silizium Schluss. Dannach muss man andere Materialien wie Graphen einsetzen 

Edit: Achja ein Transitor ist das Teil was zwischen den Zuständen 0 und 1 hin und her schaltet und daher Computer erst möglich macht 
BTW. Die müssen auch aus einem Halbmetall gefertigt sein denn sonst ist das wieder rum nicht möglich, deshalb ist die Materialauswahl für Prozessoren auch sehr eingeschränkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



AeroX schrieb:


> Achso... hab ich heut doch noch was gelernt.



Dein Prozessor hat immerhin 731 Millionen Transistoren. 
Sandy Bridge Quad Core 995.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

10nm gibts pläne zu W1lock, zumindest soweit ich es im Kopf hab. Für 12 nm auf jedenfall. Du nimmst halt Ultraviolettes Licht, da dies eine kürzere Wellenlänge hat. Problem an der Sache ist halt nur, das du nicht mehr mit Linsen arbeiten kannst, sondern auf Spiegel setzen musst, und die machen atm noch ziemliche Probleme. Anlagen dazu sind aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann für 28nm aber angedacht. Da wird ja umgestiegen auf UV Licht.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor hat immerhin 731 Millionen Transistoren.
> Sandy Bridge Quad Core 995.


Und Gulftwon glaub 1,1 oder 1,3 Milliarden


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und Gulftwon glaub 1,1 oder 1,3 Milliarden



1,17 Milliarden, um genauer zu sein. 
Die Nvidia Fermi hat 3 Milliarden. 

Der Phenom 2 hat 904 Millionen Transistoren.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



> 1,17 Milliarden, um genauer zu sein.
> Die Nvidia Fermi hat 3 Milliarden.
> 
> Der Phenom 2 hat 904 Millionen Transistoren.




Da geht doch noch was


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Guck dir auch mal an, wie groß das Die von Nvidia ist, dann weißt du, wieso da so viele Transistoren drin sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Transistor ist Bestandteil eines integrierten Schaltkreises, also eines Prozessors.
> Je mehr Transistoren du auf einer bestimmen Fläche bekommst, desto schneller ist der Prozessor.


Du hast gerade den Gegenbeweis für deine These gebracht:
ein Nehalem hat 774 Millionen Transistoren
ein Phenom II hat 904 Millionen...
Jetzt noch schnell nachdenken wer schneller ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Die 904 Millionen beziehen sich wohl auf den Hexacore, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Und der ist wo schneller als ein i7 mit aktiviertem SMT?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Der ist schon schneller, guck dir die Benchmarks an.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Bei gleichem Takt versteht sich ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Was schon wieder Unsinn ist, denn einen i7 920 kaufst du nicht mit 3,3GHZ sondern mit 2,66 GHz. 

Außerdem, wieso reitest du darauf rum? Ich hab nur geschrieben, wie viele Transistoren die Prozessoren haben und den Phenom hab ich dazu gestellt, weil auch AMD Transistoren benutzt und keine Elektronenröhre.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Weil du gesagt hast dass desto mehr Transitoren ein Prozessor hat desto schneller ist er. Das ber insoweit nur richtig ist wenn die Vergleichsprozessoren die selbe Architektur haben...
Und ist mir auch klar dass man den mit 2,66GHz kauft. Aber zum Vergleich nimmt man eben den selben Takt... Ansonsten nehm halt nen i7 965er 
Aber ok hören wir auf bevors noch Ärger gibt


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Quanti, die Transistoranzahl sagt aber nicht sooo viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus. klar ist es ein Indiez, aber es zählen auch noch die damit aufgebaute Logik (viel wichtiger) und auch Konzepte/Schwerpunket was will ich mit der Hardware erreichen. Allein so ein dummer PCI-E Controller braucht extrem viel Hardware.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Man müsste sich das echt mal ausrechnen wen man einen modernen Prozessor nachbauen müsste nur mit der Röhren Technik wie viel Watt würde so ein Konstrukt schluchen und vor allem wie groß würde so was sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Weil du gesagt hast dass desto mehr Transitoren ein Prozessor hat desto schneller ist er. Das ber insoweit nur richtig ist wenn die Vergleichsprozessoren die selbe Architektur haben...
> Und ist mir auch klar dass man den mit 2,66GHz kauft. Aber zum Vergleich nimmt man eben den selben Takt... Ansonsten nehm halt nen i7 965er
> Aber ok hören wir auf bevors noch Ärger gibt



Es geht natürlich immer um Vergleiche mit einer älteren Generation.
Ein Pentium 4 hat deutlich weniger Transistoren als ein Core 2, daher ist es auch logisch, dass er langsamer ist. Das gleiche gilt auch beim Athlon 64 im Vergleich zum Phenom.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, die Transistoranzahl sagt aber nicht sooo viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus. klar ist es ein Indiez, aber es zählen auch noch die damit aufgebaute Logik (viel wichtiger) und auch Konzepte/Schwerpunket was will ich mit der Hardware erreichen. Allein so ein dummer PCI-E Controller braucht extrem viel Hardware.



Ich meine rein die Transistoren, unabhängig von allem anderen, je mehr Transistoren, desto schneller.
Dass ein Computer aus mehr als nur aus Transistoren besteht, ist klar, aber darum gehts nicht.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man müsste sich das echt mal ausrechnen wen man einen modernen Prozessor nachbauen müsste nur mit der Röhren Technik wie viel Watt würde so ein Konstrukt schluchen und vor allem wie groß würde so was sein.



Kannst du dir ja ausrechnen. Wie viel Platz brauchen 1 Milliarde Elektronenröhren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ach jo und dann noch die Verkabelung aber vor allem der Stromverbrauch liegt dann wohl im Mega Watt Bereich!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was so eine Röhre zieht, aber die Wärmeentwicklung ist sicher nicht zu verachten, wenn man bedenkt, was Supercomputer an Wärme produzieren und die haben ja Mikrotransistoren und keine Röhren.


----------



## Forseti (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Ich glaube die modernen Supercomputer brauchen schon ca. 5MW, wenn man die gleiche Leistung mit Elektronenröhren will wird das viel höher sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Unser erster Farbfernseher, ca.1975, hatte noch Röhren und die Dinger wurden extrem heiß. Wenn du ne Kerze auf den TV gestellt hättest wäre sie geschmolzen. Ich glaub du bräuchtest Kühltürme wie bei einem Atomkraftwerk!


----------



## AlexBW (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*

Zum Fertigungsprozess. Bei ungefähr 0,5 Nanometer wird definitiv Schluss sein. Das ist nämlich der Abstand der einzelnen Siliziumatome. Der Soll müsste aber schon früher erreicht werden. Selbst das Chip-Slizium ist nicht 100% perfekt. Desto kleiner die Struktur, deste defektfreier wird sie. Defekte werden aber benötigt um Spannungen im Material auszugleichen. Deswegen sollten sich ab einer bestimmten Mindestgröße die Chips selbst zerstören, wenn durch Wärme Spannung erzeugt wird.

Bleibt der Umstieg auf ein anderes Materiel. Hab mal was von einer Indium-Legierung gehört. Die hat zwar die gleichen Strukturprobleme, aber die Transistoren sind leistungsfähriger. Aber halt auch bisher viel teurer.

/klugscheissmodus off


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Chipsätze mit Fehler*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Unser erster Farbfernseher, ca.1975, hatte noch Röhren und die Dinger wurden extrem heiß. Wenn du ne Kerze auf den TV gestellt hättest wäre sie geschmolzen. Ich glaub du bräuchtest Kühltürme wie bei einem Atomkraftwerk!



Kühltürme haben Supercomputer ja jetzt schon, für Computer mit Röhren musst du einen See haben oder ihn am Meer bauen.
Oder in die Antarktis.


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Update zu dem Chipsatzfehler:

laut dem Versandhändler Alternate und dem Mainboardhersteller MSI sollen die neunen Boards mit dem fehlerbereinigten Chipsatz ab März verfügbar sein - also knapp einen Monat früher als zunächst angenommen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Ab März kann aber auch Ende März bedeuten.
Ich hab jedenfalls noch keine Info bekommen, wann mein Brett ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ab März kann aber auch Ende März bedeuten.
> Ich hab jedenfalls noch keine Info bekommen, wann mein Brett ausgetauscht wird.



MSI nennt offiziell den 1. März als Termin. Ich denke, dann verlassen die Sendungen das Lager und gehen an z.B. Alternate.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Stellt sich dann die Frage, wer zuerst bedient wird. Die, die umtauschen wollen oder die, die neu kaufen wollen?


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Vor Mitte / Ende März würde ich da mit keinen verfügbaren Austauschboards rechnen. Der Endkunde dürfte der letzte in der Kette sein der Fehlerfreie Ware erhält.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



riedochs schrieb:


> Vor Mitte / Ende März würde ich da mit keinen verfügbaren Austauschboards rechnen. Der Endkunde dürfte der letzte in der Kette sein der Fehlerfreie Ware erhält.



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. Einer der nur auf den Austausch wartet hat schon bezahlt. Ein Neukunde bringt neues Geld rein, und die eine oder andere Firma dürfte schon in ziemlichen Problemen stecken. Über ein Monat Totalausfall bei so einem neuen Produkt was sicherlich 60-70% der aktuellen Fertigung ausmacht, trifft schon hart.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich dann die Frage, wer zuerst  bedient wird. Die, die umtauschen wollen oder die, die neu kaufen  wollen?


Stimme dir da absolut zu. Wäre mir da auch nicht zu sicher.

Was ihr aber ganz vergessen habt sind die Stückzahlen, und welcher MARKT überhaupt mit 1. März gemeint ist. Eventuell kommen die ersten Boards im März, aber halt nur in Asien, und dann 4-6 Wochen später bei uns dann mim Schiff.

Naja, und von den Stückzahlen würde ich mir am Anfang vielleicht 100 Baords vorstellen und dann wöchentlich mehr.

Ich bezweifle sehr stark, das eine nennenswerte Verfügbarkeit am Anfang gegeben ist. Die wollen so schnell wie möglich wieder Boards bringen. Die Stückzahlen sind da egal. Jedes einzelne ist besser als wenn es im Lager liegt. Egal ob jetzt an Neukunden für neues Geld, oder als Austausch, was einen zufriedenen Kunden zur Folge hat.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Denke nicht das es noch lange dauern wird und auf Geizhals ist die neue Rev. 3 schon gelistet.
OK das hat nicht viel zu sagen, aber immerhin


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Wobei einige Shops ja angeblich schon liefern können. Glauben will ich das allerdings nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Also jetzt liefern halte ich für absolut unmöglich.

Wie lange ist das jetzt her 2 Wochen oder 3?

Allein bis ein Wafer, selbst wenn es eine der letzten Lagen war und absolut NICHTS an den Maschinen umgestellt werden musste, sondern einfach nur eine minimal dickere Schicht hergestellt werden musste, dann braucht der Chip ja schon fast so lange um überhaupt zu den MB Herstellern zu kommen und auf einem MB verbaut zu werden, und da geh ich dann von Luftfracht aus, und das praktisch alles fix und fertig vorbereitet ist.

Naja, und dann muss das Zeug ja erstmal nach Deutschland, und das ganze MB´s per Luftfracht eingeflogen werden halte ich für arg unrealistisch.

Selbst der 1. März erscheint mir extrem optimistisch..

EDIT:

grad bei GameStar gelesen:



> Die ersten Mainboard-Hersteller haben bereits Lieferungen der neuen  P67- und H67-Chipsätze im neuen B3-Stepping erhalten und können nun mit  der Produktion von Mainboards und Notebooks beginnen. Die älteren  Chipsätze mit B2-Stepping können unter Umständen Probleme bei der  Datenübertragung bei SATA-2-Anschlüssen verursachen.
> 
> Der  Mainboard-Hersteller MSI hat bereits angekündigt, die ersten Mainboards  mit B3-Stepping ab 1. März auszuliefern. Damit die Kunden die älteren  und möglicherweise problematischen Hauptplatinen von den neuen  B3-Mainboards unterscheiden können, werden letztere durch ein »(B3)« in  der Bezeichnung ergänzt.  Zusätzliche Aufkleber sollen ebenfalls  bei der Erkennung der neuen Mainboards helfen. Vermutlich werden andere  Hersteller ähnlich vorgehen.




Die wollen da also erst mit der Auslieferung beginnen. So hab ich mir das auch eher vorgestellt, und macht auch mehr Sinn. 

Man kann auf den 1. März dann aber noch mindestens 5 Tage drauf rechnen, wenn es per Luftfracht kommt, aber wohl eher 4-6 Wochen, wenn es mit dem Schiff kommt, was wahrscheinlicher ist. Damit wären wir wieder bei April, was schon ganz am Anfang als einer der ersten möglichen Zeitpunkte gehandelt wurde.


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



Skysnake schrieb:


> aber wohl eher 4-6 Wochen, wenn es mit dem Schiff kommt, was wahrscheinlicher ist.



Es wird grundsätzlich per Luftfracht versendet - Schiff ist viel zu langsam für die schnelllebige IT-Welt, wenn die per 1. verschickt werden sind die max. ein Woche später bei den Händlern. Mitte März kann man mit neune Boards rechnen, eventuell sogar etwas früher.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Also grad bei MB´s etc kenn ich das aber schon, das die per Frachter verschickt werden. Insbesondere wenn eben eine Markteinführung ansteht. MB´s sind ja nicht gerade leicht und vor allem klein.


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Frage zum Z68:

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll der Z68 (wie auch der H67) die Fähigkeit haben die Grafikkarte im Idle (Office/surfen usw) "abzuschalten" und die integrierte Grafikeinheit der CPU zu nutzen. 
Irgend etwas in der Art hätte ich mal gemeint gelesen zu haben. 

Richtig oder Falsch???


----------



## Skysnake (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Falsch.

Der H67 kann die iGPU nur nutzen, wenn keine GPU auf dem MB verbaut ist, und genau so soll/wird es auch bei Z67, nur das dieser die OC Funktionen und PCI-E Aufteilung des P67 mit der Fähigkeit die iGPU überhaupt zu nutzen des H67 kombiniert.

Darüber hinaus soll angeblich mit dem Z67 auch wieder übertakten per BLC möglich werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus soll angeblich mit dem Z67 auch wieder übertakten per BLC möglich werden.



Das bezweifel ich. Der Z68 kombiniert nur H und P, also Übertaktung der "K" Modell trotz Monitorausgang.
Die Beschränkung des Takts ist ja Teil der CPU, weil die jetzt alle Frequenzen kontrolliert, das wird man mit einen Chipsatz nicht ändern können, das ist Teil der CPU Architektur.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Quanti, ich wiederhole ja nur das was von recht vielen propagiert wird. mein "soll angeblich" sollte anzeigen das ich nicht viel davon halte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Ich weiß, dass das immer alle meinen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ein Chipsatz etwas verändern will, was Teil der CPU Architektur ist.
Dass wir da einer Meinung sind, ist aber schön zu wissen.
Warten wir mal ab, was sein wird, aber letztendlich ist es egal, eine "K" CPU ist nicht viel teurer als eine "nonK" CPU, schade nur, dass es auch die kleineren Modelle nicht als "K" gibt, aber damit würde sich Intel wohl ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn du eine "K" CPU für 150€ bekommst, dann würde keiner mehr die CPUs kaufen, die 200+€ kosten.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Jo wahrscheinlich nicht, wobei halt die Frage ist, ob dann der LLC weiter beschnitten ist, oder sonst was, aber sehr sehr wahrscheinlich würden extrem viele dann auf den kleinsten k setzen, wobei man soweit ich das verstanden hab ja selbst die non-K auf 4GHz bringen kann mit BIOS-Update etc. Keine Ahnung, hab mich jetzt damit nicht so genau beschäftigt, aber halt im Bereich des Turbos kann man wohl übertakten, also auch die non-K Modelle.

Ich kann mir wie gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, wie man durch den Chipsatz plötzlich wieder per BLC übertakten können soll. Mir ist allerdings auch nicht klar, inwiefern es Pins mit Clock gibt, bzw ob über Ground-Pins oder so doch ein Clock-Signal eingespeist werden kann. Es gibt ja meines Wissens nach nicht nur einen Taktgeber auf der CPU. Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr ungewöhnlich bei den neuen CPUs soweit mir das bekannt ist. So lassen sich ja unterschiedliche Taktraten realisieren und auch leichter Teile der CPU abschalten etc. Naja, aber selbst mit einer Clock könnte man eventuell irgendwo was ansteuern. So recht dran glauben will ich aber nicht. Aber wie hieß der eine Werbespruch: "Nichts ist unmöglich Toyota...." 

PS: Quanti ich würd aber 10€ drauf wetten das es nicht geht


----------



## widder0815 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

ich will mal was zum Thread beisteuern (was hir anstatt vieles andere , rein passt) ---> ich hab ein Fehlerfreies Board , 0 probs "fertig aus die Maus" 

da könnt ihr munkeln , Labern , oder Hetzen --> Fehlerfrei is --> Fehlerfrei Rev. 1


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*

Benutzt du denn die Sata 2 Ports überhaupt?
Wenn ja, ich frag dich in 2-3 Jahren noch mal, ob die Festplatten noch laufen.


----------



## widder0815 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Benutzt du denn die Sata 2 Ports überhaupt?
> Wenn ja, ich frag dich in 2-3 Jahren noch mal, ob die Festplatten noch laufen.


 
hey man ... dein spruch ist ein fettes --> wert 
(das meine ich net abwertend oder böse oder so aber) mir ist relativ Rille was in 2-3 jahren ist ... aber ihr erdreistet euch zu mutmaßen was vieleicht Passieren "könnte" ( in paar jahren) , aber gleichzeitig die höhenflüge hir im Forum Presentieren was der Bulldozer alles jetzt schon kann(ob wohl er+ Board nicht mal da ist) --> sorry aber 

und ja ich hab nur sata 3 drann + usb festplatte als archive (wozu noch idle kabel nehmen wenn es sata gibt ... wozu sata2 wenn es sata3 gibt )

und aller hetz Probaganda zum trotz ---> Fehlerfrei ...  ...so ... und jetzt kommst du


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards schon ab März*



widder0815 schrieb:


> hey man ... dein spruch ist ein fettes --> wert
> (das meine ich net abwertend oder böse oder so aber) mir ist relativ Rille was in 2-3 jahren ist ... aber ihr erdreistet euch zu mutmaßen was vieleicht Passieren "könnte" ( in paar jahren) , aber gleichzeitig die höhenflüge hir im Forum Presentieren was der Bulldozer alles jetzt schon kann(ob wohl er+ Board nicht mal da ist) --> sorry aber


 
die meisten kaufen sich aber ein System, das einige Jahre halten soll. Denk bitte daran, dass die PC Welt nicht nur aus den Usern aus diesem Forum besteht.
Ich warte jedefalls auf mein Ersatzbrett, denn ich hab keine Lust, dass der Controller bei mir versagt, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht so wahrscheinlich ist, aber man weiß es eben nicht.
Bei dir kann es ja schon in 3 Monaten so weit sein, das kann dir niemand sagen.
Daher auch mein Tipp, wenn du kannst, alles auf Sata 3 anschließen, damit gibts definitiv keine Probleme und da ich 7 Festplatten habe, bin ich auf Sata 2 angewiesen und daher warte ich auf die neue Revision.


Edit:
Ach ja, wenn du eh alles auf Sata 3 laufen hast, wieso sagst du dann, dass du noch keine Fehler hast?
Du wirst auch keine haben, denn der Defekt betrifft ausschließlich Sata 2.
Daher, erst mal die Thematik lesen/verstehen und dann posten.


----------



## Hübie (26. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach wird da eh zuviel wirbel drum gemacht. Wenn die Leute wüssten was alles in der Autoindustrie an Defekten festgestellt und/oder vertuscht wird, dann würden hier wohl alle ,die dieses SATA-Problem so aufbauschen, direkt Durchfall bekommen und nur zu Fuß gehen.
Nix wird so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird, liebe Leute.

ASUS hat übrigens ne eigene Seite die sich dem Problem widmet eingerichtet. Wollte das nur noch mal erwähnen, falls es noch nicht publik ist:

http://info.asus.de/landing/P8_SandyBridge_Mainboards_B3_Stepping_erkennen/

http://info.asus.de/landing/P8_SandyBridge_SATA_Ports/

LG Hübie
...der das alles gelassen sieht 

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## XE85 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Die ersten Mainboards mit der neunen Chipsatzrevision B3 sind nun verfügbar. Alle Hersteller kennzeichnen die neunen Boards (bzw. die Verpackung) mit einer deutlich sichtbaren Aufschrift "B3" - sollte man eins ohne dieser Aufschrift zugesandt bekommen unbedingt zurückschicken. Eventuell vor der Bestellung mal nachfragen ob es tatsächlich ein B3 Board ist. Auch bei kauf beim Händler unbedingt auf das "B3" auf der Verpackung achten.

Erste Sockel-1155-Boards mit B3-Revision (ohne SATA-Gate-Problem) verfügbar - so erkennen Sie fehlerfreie Asus-, Gigabyte- und MSI-Boards - asus, intel, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hier Bilder von den neuen Verpackungen von ASUS un MSI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch beim POST Screen ist die neuen Revision sichtbar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hübie (26. Februar 2011)

Na das nenne ich doch mal ot und lernresitent 

b2t: Jetzt kommen se alle mit schicken Aufklebern als wäre es ein superneues feature. Finde die Sache langsam lachhaft, Die AMD-Jünger freuen sich natürlich über unsere "Dummheit" ein P67-Board gekauft zu haben.
Dabei haben beide Hersteller schon genug verzapft...

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Hast du schon in Erfahrung bringen können, ob sich die Bezeichnungen der Boards ändern, oder heißen sie so wie zuvor auch?
Oder gibts neue Boards?


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Eine Seite zuvor ist doch von dem Zusatz *B3* zu lesen(Name/Bezeichnung bleibt gleich+ *Rev. 3*), so stehen die Neuen auch bei Geizhals u. Co gelistet drinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Das meine ich nicht, ich meine ob das Board dann immer noch z.B. Asus P8P67 Deluxe heißt oder ob es auch neue Boards geben wird, mit neuen Bezeichnungen?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Und genau das habe ich auch beantwortet  Das Board wird genauso wie vorher heißen + dem Zusatz B3 oder wie bei Asus Rev.3


----------



## Zockkind (27. Februar 2011)

So habe ich das auch gelesen 
Wo liegt das eigentliche Problem bei den alten chipsätzen , also was funktioniert da bei den SATA Ports nicht ?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Und genau das habe ich auch beantwortet  Das Board wird genauso wie vorher heißen + dem Zusatz B3 oder wie bei Asus Rev.3


 
Nö, es erklärt nicht, ob es Boards mit anderen Bezeichnungen geben wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

^^Was willst denn jetzt überhaupt  Ja, bei Gigabyte kommt ein dickes B3 hinten drann, aber generell ändert sich in der Bezeichnung des Boards doch nichts!
Ob es nun z.B. UD5 oder UD5-B3 lautet. Bei Asus wird das Rev.3 nur auf dem kleinen Aufkleber vom Mainboardkarton zu finden sein, ich denke mal das werden alle so handhaben die schon genug Verpackungen für ihre eigtl. Boards haben herstellen lassen 
Warum sollte es denn nun andere Boards geben, nur weil der Chip vom Fehler(der ja nur eine Überspannung erzeugt u. sich damit selbst entschärft) bereinigt wurde, es ändert sich doch dabei nichts weiter(Anbindung/Layout) 
Ob ein Hersteller ein noch abgespeckteres oder noch dicker ausgestattetes Board auf den Markt schmeißen will, weiß nur der jenige selbst und deren Marketing-/Presseabteilung(was man in diversen News lesen kann, genauso wie dessen Namen/Bezeichnungen).
^^Das hat deine Frage aber auch nicht verlangt beantwortet zu werden, sie bezog sich nur auf den Fehler, dessen Bereinigung und resultierende Namensgebungen für die derzeit vorhandenen Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Was willst denn jetzt überhaupt  Ja, bei Gigabyte kommt ein dickes B3 hinten drann, aber generell ändert sich in der Bezeichnung des Boards doch nichts!
> Ob es nun z.B. UD5 oder UD5-B3 lautet. Bei Asus wird das Rev.3 nur auf dem kleinen Aufkleber vom Mainboardkarton zu finden sein, ich denke mal das werden alle so handhaben die schon genug Verpackungen für ihre eigtl. Boards haben herstellen lassen



Das hab ich ja auch schon gesehen, dass das entsprechend gekennzeichnet wird, was auch gut ist, damit es keine Missverständnisse geben kann.



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Warum sollte es denn nun andere Boards geben, nur weil der Chip vom Fehler(der ja nur eine Überspannung erzeugt u. sich damit selbst entschärft) bereinigt wurde, es ändert sich doch dabei nichts weiter(Anbindung/Layout)



Weil man das nutzen kann um neue Boards anzubieten, bzw. etwas zu verändern und dann mit einer neuen Bezeichnung auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Letzteres wäre eigtl. Quatsch, da die Hersteller der Boards nichts, bis zum Feststellen des Fehlers, von selbigen wussten.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Passivkühlkörberchen, Heatpipes, ach alles drumherum was auf dem Board und im Karton zu finden ist schon hergestellt wurde...
...da empfiehlt es sich doch als Hersteller nur paar Aufkleber zu wechseln, als für einen evtl. Kundenfang komplette Produktionsreihen zu entwerten, die mehr Verlust als einen möglichen daraus resultieren Gewinn darstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Nun ja, aber man könnte diese "Wartezeit" eben nutzen um auch neue Boards fertig zu machen.

Genauso stellt sich die Frage (zumindest für mich), wo denn nun weitere Chipsätze für 1155 bleiben, wurden doch mal angekündigt.


----------



## Hübie (27. Februar 2011)

Ich vermute einfach mal das diese ebenfalls nach der CeBit erscheinen. Interessant ist da ja eigentlich nur der Z68. Wobei sich mir nicht erschließt seine CPU zu übertakten während man mit ner IGP herumkrebst 

Sinnvoll wäre das nur wenn man zwischen dedizierter und integrierter Graka on th fly wechseln könnte.

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Celtec (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Gut ich habe schon über die Asus Seite gemeldet,dass ich tauschen möchte^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Hübie schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal das diese ebenfalls nach der CeBit erscheinen. Interessant ist da ja eigentlich nur der Z68. Wobei sich mir nicht erschließt seine CPU zu übertakten während man mit ner IGP herumkrebst



Wieso ist der Interessanter als andere?
Dann kannst du eben auch mit einem i7 2600k bei 4,5GHz die Onboardgrafik nutzen, aber Wayne..



Hübie schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre das nur wenn man zwischen dedizierter und integrierter Graka on th fly wechseln könnte.



Das geht leider nicht, was sehr bedauerlich ist, denn das wäre echt mal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Hübie (27. Februar 2011)

Naja interessanter ist er halt, weil man P67 und H67 zusammen erhält.

Was gibts denn noch kommendes für den S1155?¿

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich was von drei neuen Chipsätzen gelesen, aber bisher ist nichts gekommen, daher dachte ich, frag mal nach, vielleicht weiß einer mehr.


----------



## Celtec (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Es wird nur noch der Z67 Chipsatz kommen.Wo man die Onboard Grafik nutzen kann.Desweiteren ist nix weiteres geplant.Hoffen wir mal das Ivy Bridge in die Sockel passt,und man bei denen auch den BLCK verändern kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Den Referenztakt wirst du wohl nicht mehr ändern können, das ist ja ein Teil der CPU Architektur und das kannst du mit einem anderen Chipsatz nicht mehr ändern.
Aber es ist ja auch egal, änderst du halt den Multi, spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## Celtec (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Naja weniger Speicherdurchsatz^^ Und man kann nicht mehr mit den Ram Timings rumspielen,wie man es möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Wieso willst du unbedingt mit den RAM timings rumspielen?
Den Unterschied merkt doch eh nur der Bencher.


----------



## Hübie (27. Februar 2011)

Für den Sockel 2011 werden neue Chipsätze kommen, aber für den 1155 ist bis auf den Z68 alles da 

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich was von drei neuen Chipsätzen gelesen, aber bisher ist nichts gekommen, daher dachte ich, frag mal nach, vielleicht weiß einer mehr.



Also laut intel Pressemeldung werden seit 14. folgende Chipsätze ausgeliefert:

Desktop: Z68, P67, H67, Q67, Q65, B65, H61
Notebook: HM67, QM67, UM67, QS67, HM65
Server: C206, C204 und C202

davon sind einige nur für OEMs gedacht, alle mit "7" oder "8" im Namen sollen Gerüchten zufolge Ivy Bridge tauglich sein.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Danke dir, die Q und B meinte ich, sowas hatte ich gelesen aber noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

@XE Sollen die 8 Kerner jetzt eig. wirklich erst im 4.Q raus kommen? Dann wäre ja eine Vorstellung zur CeBit/IDF sehr unwahrscheinlich...
mfg


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

aktuelle Gerüchte deuten darauf hin das Romley erst in Q4 kommt

mfg


----------



## chris1412 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich will mir dieses Board hier kaufen: 
ASUS P8H67-M Evo Rev. 3 (B3) | heise online-Preisvergleich
Müsste ja fehlerfrei sein da B3?
Hat jemand Tips wo ich am schnellsten eines herbekomme? 
Die Händler schreiben alle von Lieferzeiten >7 Tage


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im PCGH-Forum Chris1412.

Mir der Verfügbarkeit entsprechender B3-Boards sieht es noch recht mager aus, weshalb du dich in Geduld üben musst.
Als realistisch sehe ich Anfang 2. Märzwoche an. Die Logistik muss ja erst mal wieder aufgebaut und Vorbesteller bedient werden.

LG Hübie

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## chris1412 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

ja das ist mir schon klar nur würde es mich interessieren ob es Händler gibt die recht fix sind und die man empfehlen kann.
Bestellen wollte ich schon vor 2 Wochen.... Wollte meinen Rechner noch in den Semester Ferien bauen daher die ungeduld


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich habe mit mindfactory, alternate und hardwareverssand gute Erdahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht.
Weniger positiv waren hoh, norsk it (gibts zum Glück nicht mehr) und mix Computer.
Frage am besten bei mehreren Shops per email an und dränge auf einen verbindlichen Liefertermin..
ps: Als Stammkunde hat man natürlich gewisse Vorteile  

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## chris1412 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Hehe naja Stammkunde bin ich bei keinem leider  
Aber mindfactory war schon in der näheren Auswahl.
Wenn ich also morgen da bestell sollte es ja sobald die Ware haben kommen?! 
Wenn ich warte dann wird es tendenziell ja eher länger dauern


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Bei Mf kannst du "Service level Gold" mitbestellen. Dann wirst du bevorzugt. Aber bedenke das du da wohl net der einzige sein wirst 

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Also bei Mindfactory kaufe ich nichts mehr,die haben mir erst vor 2 Wochen eine gebrauchte CPU untergejubelt in einer Box Verpackung.


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

War das Siegel also offen? Ich habe da schon sehr oft gekauft und hatte sowas oder etwas in der Art bisher nicht. War vllt. ein Rückläufer von einem Übertakter der sich das beste Stück ausgesucht hatte  Hast du die denn umtauschen können oder wurdest du entschädigt?

LG Hübie


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ja klar habe ich sie zurück gesendet war ja auch noch Wärmeleitpaste vorhanden.
Habe mich da Beschwert und laut Aussage MF dürften sie die Packungen öffnen zwecks Überprüfung und als neu Verkaufen
Wer meint seine Kunden bescheißen zu wollen ist bei genau richtig.


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Das ist aber Frech. Naja wenigstens haben die das zurückgenommen  Ich kaufe da wie gesagt seit 2006 und hatte noch keine negativen Erfahrungen.


----------



## widder0815 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Naja wie soll man das machen? versetzt euch mal in die lage eines Händlers , er muss ein Umtauschrecht einräumen ... und soll das zurückgesendete Produckt dann wegschmeissen ?
oder zum halben preis verkaufen nur weil das beim kunden nicht gepasst hat ?
ich schicke heute Ram zurück der mit meinen Board nicht läuft , (14tage umtauschfrist) ... was meint ihr was der Händler mit diesen Ram macht .. den könnt ihr dann kaufen mit meinen Fingerabdruck drauf


----------



## Ace (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Dann darf man diese Sachen aber nicht neu verkaufen sondern als benutzt oder gebraucht mit einem Hinweis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



widder0815 schrieb:


> ... was meint ihr was der Händler mit diesen Ram macht .. den könnt ihr dann kaufen mit meinen Fingerabdruck drauf


 
Er schickt ihn zurück zum Hersteller, mit dem Hinweis, dass er nicht kompatibel ist.
Händler haben da sicher Verträge mit Herstellern, sonst würden wir nur noch gebrauchten Kram bekommen.


----------



## xTc (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Bei Alternate ist das MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) mittlerweile lieferbar. Das GD55 (B3) ist seit Mittag schon wieder vergriffen. Lt. Alternate sollen in den kommendne Tagen weitere Boards/Lieferungen eintreffen.
Ein gutes Zeichen. MSI konnte das Versprechen halten, das es ab dem 1. März neue Platinen gibt. 


Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich empfinde es aber schon extrem seltsam, das doch jetzt schon neue Platinen ausgeliefert werden können. 

Damit kann man eigentlich fast definitiv ausschließen, das es in den tieferen Bereichen des Chips ein Problem gab. Wenn überhaupt haben die eine Maske für die recht groben Strukturen ausgetauscht.

Ich glaub inzwischen aber ehrlich gesagt, das Sie schlicht weg in der Produktion ******* gebaut haben. Sprich einfach zu dünne Schicht, oder falsch dotiert oder whot ever.


----------



## Hübie (2. März 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe war die Schicht zu dünn für solche Stromstärken...


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Was glaubt ihr denn,wann Asus seine Boards Verkaufen kann??Will mit nähmlich entlich das P8P67 Deluxe holen,wahrscheinlich auch bei Alternate,aber da steht auch nur März : (


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Damit kann man eigentlich fast definitiv ausschließen, das es in den tieferen Bereichen des Chips ein Problem gab.



Das Problem lag auch nicht im Chip - ein Rediesign war somit nicht erforderlich, das Problem lag in einer fehlerhaften Produktion, die wurde einfach abgestellt und die selben chips korrekt gefertigt.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Naja, da hies es aber von Intel anfangs anders, bzw. die Übersetzungen waren grottig. Hatte mir aber den Orginalartikel von Intel durchgelesen, und deren Erklärungen auch so verstanden, das sie einen Fehler (so wie es sich angehört hatte schon im Design des Gates, wobei nicht gesagt wurde wie nun genau) gemacht worden sei, dieser aber gefunden und korrigiert worden sei.

Von einem reinen Fertigungsfehler war eigentlich nie die Rede. Zumindest habe ich dazu nichts gelesen.


----------



## ruffy1978 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

hab da mal ne dumme frage:
ich verstehe nicht warum in den neuen sb prozis ne gpu integriert ist!
die sb cpus stehen ja momentan an der spitze des leistungsindex von pcgh, oder?
also kann man davon ausgehen das leute die sich so eine (nicht gerade billige) top cpu kaufen diese leistung auch nutzen wollen; sprich, leistungshungrige games in hohen auflösungen zocken.
also wozu is da ne gpu mit drin die grad mal für tetris reicht und somit eh ne extra grafikschleuder benötigt wird???
ich bin zwar kein fachmann aber das ergibt für mich keinen sinn...


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Doch das macht Sinn. Bei den aktuell vorhandenen CPUs handelt es sich zwar um nominell sehr schnelle CPUs, aber letzten Endes sind es nur die Mittelklasse-Modelle. Die wirklichen High-End-CPUs kommen erst Ende des 3Q eher Anfang bis Mitte 4Q.

Naja, und solche Mittelklasse-CPUs werden halt sehr häufig in Büro-Maschinen etc eingesetzt, und da freuste dich drüber das du keine extra GPU brauchst.

Dazu kommt, das eben auch viele Käufer sich mit dieser iGPU zufrieden geben werden, da Sie eben nur hin und wieder mal ein Spiel spielen, und dann wohl auch eher so Sachen wie WOW etc.


----------



## ruffy1978 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

also wenn ich mich am pcgh leistungsindex orientiere dann liegt der 300€ teure core i7-2600k nur 5% hinter dem 850€ teurem (und schnellsten) i7-980x ! also von mittelklasse würde ich da nicht sprechen...

und selbst wenn in nächster zeit noch schnellere "highend" cpus kommen, wird sich die leistung der intergrieten gpu nicht drastisch verändern und somit wird die sinnlosigkeit selbiger nur verstärkt.

erst wenn sich die leistung auf gtx 480/580 niveau zubewegt macht das ganze für mich sinn


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Naja, wenn die neuen CPUs, die ja dieses Jahr noch kommen ca doppelt so groß ist wie die der jetzigen, dann kann man schon von Mittelklasse reden, und genau so musst du die Sinnhaftigkeit der iGPU ja auch einordnen.


----------



## XE85 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



ruffy1978 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich am pcgh leistungsindex orientiere dann liegt der 300€ teure core i7-2600k nur 5% hinter dem 850€ teurem (und schnellsten) i7-980x



Aber auch nur desshalb weil der PCGH Index vorrangig auf Spielen aufgebaut ist, der 980X kommt aber wie alle Sockel 1366 CPUs eigentlich aus dem Server und Workstation Segment - vergleicht man mit dort üblichen Anwendungen sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Selbst wenn man das App-Rating nimmt, welches rein aus Multithreading-Apps besteht, ist die Differenz nicht sooo gigantisch wie man meinen könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hübie (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Mit irgendwas muss man so einen ausverschämten Preis ja rechtfertigen  DER Balken ist am längsten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Jep, und da der Balken mit Sandy 8 Core wieder länger wird, kann auch der Preis höher sein.


----------



## XE85 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, und da der Balken mit Sandy 8 Core wieder länger wird, kann auch der Preis höher sein.



Der Balken ist auch beim 990X länger, und ist der teurer? - Nein, der 8 Core wird zu 99,9999% wie alle EEs 999$ kosten

mfg


----------



## widder0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich weiß nicht wie man hir behaubten kann das , der 2600k "nur" mittelklasse ist   ist es neid ?
es ist doch Fakt das der SB als er ende 2010 rauskam Oberklasse war , und heute immer noch "Oberklasse" ist ... und wenn er ein jahr (ein jahr sind Welten im HT)  nach erscheinen von anderen Cpu´s abgelöst wird kann man doch nicht "Heute" schon von mittelklasse sprechen 
Da kann man genau so gut sagen  , die gtx580 ist "nur" mittelklasse weil Nächtes jahr eine schnellere kommt ... oder der Bulldozer ist "nur" mittelklasse weil 1 Jahr später was schnelleres kommt oder Dieser neue cpu ist "nur" Low klasse (braucht man nicht erst kaufen) weil der in 10jahren Abloost


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



XE85 schrieb:


> Der Balken ist auch beim 990X länger, und ist der teurer? - Nein, der 8 Core wird zu 99,9999% wie alle EEs 999$ kosten
> 
> mfg


 
Der Balken ist nicht länger genug.


----------



## B3RG1 (12. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht wie man hir behaubten kann das , der 2600k "nur" mittelklasse ist   ist es neid ?
> es ist doch Fakt das der SB als er ende 2010 rauskam Oberklasse war , und heute immer noch "Oberklasse" ist ... und wenn er ein jahr (ein jahr sind Welten im HT)  nach erscheinen von anderen Cpu´s abgelöst wird kann man doch nicht "Heute" schon von mittelklasse sprechen
> Da kann man genau so gut sagen  , die gtx580 ist "nur" mittelklasse weil Nächtes jahr eine schnellere kommt ... oder der Bulldozer ist "nur" mittelklasse weil 1 Jahr später was schnelleres kommt oder Dieser neue cpu ist "nur" Low klasse (braucht man nicht erst kaufen) weil der in 10jahren Abloost



Bei Intel isses eben schon "nur" die Mittelklasse 
Die high-end prozessoren von Intel kommen Mitte des Jahres auf Sockel 2011 mit 8 Kernen usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Die kommen Ende des Jahren, Mitte des Jahres kommt der Mitbewerber.


----------



## widder0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich glaube zwar auch immer mehr das AMD sich nach laaanger Zeit vor Intel schiebt (weil so viel Fakes und fehlinfos können das nicht alles sein) , aber Intel intern hat der 2600k 1 jahr lang an der spitze seine 0 und 1 berechnet (wenn ende des Jahres die 8ter kommen sollten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ich weiß auch immer nicht, wo das Problem ist, nur weil eine schnellere CPU rauskommt oder rausgekommen ist, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass die alte dann für alles komplett zu langsam ist.
Die meisten gurken noch mit ihrem Single oder Dual Core rum, die wären begeistert, wenn sie einen Quad Core hätten und wir rätseln über 8 Kerner.


----------



## Skysnake (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Ja, der 2600k ist ne gute CPU, aber Intel selbst sieht diese CPUs nur als Mittelklasse und an der Einschätzung/Zielsetzung halte ich mich.

Allein schon das man keine 2x16 Lanes zeigt halt, das es schon Mittelklasse sein soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

richtig, sowohl was den Preis angeht als auch die Marktplatzierung ist 1155 Mittelklasse, also sind auch alle 1155 CPUs Mittelklasse, egal wie schnell sie sind und selbst wenn sie doppelt so schnell wären als alle älteren Intel CPUs, es spielt keine Rolle.
Dass der 990X jetzt, angesichts des Vergleichs zum i7 2600k, völlig überteuert ist, ist klar, aber das waren solche CPUs schon immer.


----------



## widder0815 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Allein schon das man keine 2x16 Lanes zeigt halt, das es schon Mittelklasse sein soll



vieleicht weil Intel es (aus kostengründen) für nicht relewant hält ob 2x8 lanes oder 2x 16 lanes ... weil es keine vorteile bringt . ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Nein, Intel will Enthusiast von Mittelklasse trennen, haben sie beim 1156/1366 ja auch gemacht und das bleibt so.
Daher wird es wahrscheinlich auch keine 6/8 Kerner für 1155 geben, das könnte sich mit Haswell ändern, aber vorher eher nicht.


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Sooo... bei mir war es diese woche so weit , die Sata Ports wurden nicht mehr erkannt (aus windows heraus) , da aber auf der besagten Platte nur das benchXP drauf war , war ich zu Faul umzustecken .
Egal , hab ebend umgesteckt und alles ist bestens , da ich 4x Sata3 ports habe und nur 2 Festplatten + Laufwerk Behalte ich das Mainboard ... und schicke es erst Retur wenn ich vor habe Aufzurüsten .


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Naja, du solltest schon direkt umtauschen, wenn dir die Möglichkeit eingeräumt wird, ansonsten sagen Sie nach Zeit X tja pech gehabt. Wir haben den Umtausch angeboten, Sie diesen aber nicht angenommen, damit haben Sie stillschweigend durch Weiternutzung erklärt, das Sie mit dem gegebenen Zustand einverstanden sind.

Glaub ich zwar eher nicht, aber würde mich da auf nichts einlassen.

Naja, aber da sieht man mal wieder, das es doch nicht so ein winziges Problem ist, wie von vielen Kund getan. Hier haben wir mal wieder nen Ausfall, und wie lange gibts die Boards?


----------



## widder0815 (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, du solltest schon direkt umtauschen, wenn dir die Möglichkeit eingeräumt wird, ansonsten sagen Sie nach Zeit X tja pech gehabt. Wir haben den Umtausch angeboten, Sie diesen aber nicht angenommen, damit haben Sie stillschweigend durch Weiternutzung erklärt, das Sie mit dem gegebenen Zustand einverstanden sind.


 
die können mir doch nicht Nachweisen wann ich das Prob hatte ... 
es trat bei mir dann natürlich zum zeitpunkt des umtauschs auf 
ich habe sogar noch ein sata3 Port frei für eine 3. Festplatte .


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Türlich nicht, Sie können dir aber sagen, wann der Umtausch war und wann er eventuell geendet hat (was ich aber eher nicht glaube siehe Intel Div-Bug) 

Nach den 2 Jahren Garantie wirds aber auf jeden Fall schwer. Seh jetzt aber auch nicht, warum du nicht einfach gleich umtauschen willst. Man soll ja im Allgemeinen zuerst das Austauschboard erhalten und dann erst das defekte zurück schicken. Man hat also keinen Ausfall außer halt dem Umbau, und das ist ja eigentlich der Knackpunkt, der einen ansonsten davon abhalten könnte, hier aber wohl nicht der Fall sein wird.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Sufu habe ich bemüht, aber nix gefunden... Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, warum PCGH nicht über den DRM-Schutz bei SB Prozessoren berichtet. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen? Wie äußert der sich im Detail? Habe jetzt nicht alle 144 Seiten durchgelesen. Also bitte nicht aufregen, wenn das Thema hier schon behandelt wurde...


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Türlich nicht, Sie können dir aber sagen, wann der Umtausch war und wann er eventuell geendet hat (was ich aber eher nicht glaube siehe Intel Div-Bug)
> 
> Nach den 2 Jahren Garantie wirds aber auf jeden Fall schwer. Seh jetzt aber auch nicht, warum du nicht einfach gleich umtauschen willst. Man soll ja im Allgemeinen zuerst das Austauschboard erhalten und dann erst das defekte zurück schicken. Man hat also keinen Ausfall außer halt dem Umbau, und das ist ja eigentlich der Knackpunkt, der einen ansonsten davon abhalten könnte, hier aber wohl nicht der Fall sein wird.


 
ich werde in einem Jahr wieder aufrüsten , und will es so hinbekommen das ... ich dann ein Fehlerfreies "neues" Board bekomme , was ich orginal verpackt Verkaufen kann 

da ich das Asus revolution habe kann ich es jetzt eh nicht umtauschen weil nicht verfügbar ...

also anfang 2012 --> schicke defektes Board(son mist aber auch) Retur --> Bekomme ein Nagel neues Revolution --> Verkaufe es (oder Tausche es gleich mit dem 2011board)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*



widder0815 schrieb:


> da ich das Asus revolution habe kann ich es jetzt eh nicht umtauschen weil nicht verfügbar ...


 
Ich hab das gleiche Brett wie du auch und hoh.de hat mir gesagt, dass das die Revision 3 des WS erst Anfang April kommen wird, solange muss man sich gedulden.


----------



## Sturmtank (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Hier ein paar infos zum Sandy Bridge Xeon dual core mit 20 W TDP
Intel stellt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Fehlerfreie Boards bereits lieferbar*

Zum Glück stehen da noch keine Preise.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Es gibt neue Infos zu kommenden High End Plattform, konkret zum Chipsatz.

Der X79 soll auf der zukünftigen High End Desktop Plattform zusammen mit den Sandy Bridge E CPUs (bis 8Kerne) zum Einsatz kommen. Die CPUs werden laut dieser Übersicht im Sockel 2011 sitzen. Der Chipsatz soll 8 PCIe Lanes (2.0), 14 SATA Port (davon 10 SATA6 Ports) inkl. Raid und umfangreiches Overclocking bieten. Natives USB3.0 sowie das alternde PCI sollen nicht an Board sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hübie (30. März 2011)

Langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel 
Kommt Yvy-Bridge eigentlich auf dem 1155?? Soll doch nur n shrink darstellen oder bring ich das durcheinander?¿


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Sagen können wird dir das wohl niemand 100%ig, man kann allerdings davon ausgehen das Ivy bridge auch für nen Sockel 1155 etwas bieten wird.


----------



## Skysnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Klar kommt Ivy für den 1155. Sogar sehr viel früher als für den 1356/2011. Ivy soll für 1155 wohl Anfang (1H) 2012 kommen. Also recht kurz nachdem die Sandy E überhaupt erst auf den Markt gekommen sind.


----------



## KeKs (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Zum Glück kommt der Z68 am 8 Mai raus wurde aber auch Zeit


----------



## Sturmtank (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Hier noch aktuelle Gerüchte zu Ivy Bridge

Prozessorgerüchte: Intel will bei Ivy Bridge FinFETs verwenden - Golem.de


----------



## Skysnake (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Golem spricht btw inzwischen auch von nur 6 Kernen am Anfang bei Sandy Bridge E
Quelle: Roadmap: Intels Sandy-Bridge E mit 6 Kernen und 4 Speicherkanälen - Golem.de

Dazu bin ich auch endlich wieder über die eine Folie gestoßen, die bereits im Februar dies vermuten ließ, und allgemein der Befürchtung Nahrung verleiht, das wirklich nur 6 Kerner am Anfang kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Google Übersetzer


----------



## XE85 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Golem spricht btw inzwischen auch von nur 6 Kernen am Anfang bei Sandy Bridge E
> Quelle: Roadmap: Intels Sandy-Bridge E mit 6 Kernen und 4 Speicherkanälen - Golem.de



Golem beruft sich aber auf die selbe Folie über die auch hier schon mal diskutiert wurde. Auf dieser steht nichts explizites von nur 6 Kernen, sondern von "Upgrade Path to 6Cores/12Threads"



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich auch endlich wieder über die eine Folie gestoßen, die bereits im Februar dies vermuten ließ, und allgemein der Befürchtung Nahrung verleiht, das wirklich nur 6 Kerner am Anfang kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Google Übersetzer



schon etwas angestaubt dieser Artikel - da ist noch von X68 als Verkaufsname für den Patsburg die Rede, obwohl mittlerweile klar ist das der Chip wohl X79 heissen wird. Genauso ist noch vom 990X die Rede - mittlerweile ist klar das es wohl auch noch einen 995X geben soll. Zeigt also auch wieviel sich bis zum start des SB-E noch ändern kann.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, wieso der Chipsatz jetzt nicht "X68" sondern X79" heißt? Klingt für mich, als dass Intel eine Nummer überspringen will.


----------



## Skysnake (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Ja wegen den Z68 Chipsatz. Intel sieht da wohl zu wenig Unterschied/Verwechslungsgefahr. Z>X und so halt  Als ob man sich da nicht vorher hätte Gedanken machen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Na ja, wenn Intel das unbedingt so unterscheiden will.
Man hätte ja auch Z67 nehmen können. 

Aber sonst könnte man nächstes Jahr wohl nicht schreiben, dass Ivy Bridge beim 1155 nur auf x68 Chipsätzen laufen wird, *das *könnte man dann verwechseln.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Intel LGA 2011 roadmap : Affordable SNB-E and no LGA 1356
Würde mich schon überraschen, wenn Intel keine 8-Core CPUs bringt ...


----------



## XE85 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, wieso der Chipsatz jetzt nicht "X68" sondern X79" heißt? Klingt für mich, als dass Intel eine Nummer überspringen will.



möglicherweise nennt man ihn gleich X79 weil es für den Ivy-Bridge E dann keinen neunen gibt wie beim Sockel 1155



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Intel LGA 2011 roadmap : Affordable SNB-E and no LGA 1356
> Würde mich schon überraschen, wenn Intel keine 8-Core CPUs bringt ...



eine etwas eigenatige Roadmap - so genaue Angaben zu CPUs werden von intel auf derartigen Roadmaps eigentlich nie gemacht. Auch sonst gibt es einige "unstimmige" Dinge auf dieser Roadmap im gegensatz zur kürzlich erschienen.

mfg


----------



## nyso (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Hierrüber bin ich grad gestolpert.

_Intel will release its Z68 chipsets in the first half of May, with Gigabyte Technology likely to be the first major motherboard maker to launch Z68-based products as soon as its embargo expires. Gigabyte's offerings will include its top-end GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 model.

Motherboard makers have also reportedly been informed that Intel will gradually phase out the production of its P-series chipset solutions and instead will focus on Z- and H-series lineups._


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> möglicherweise nennt man ihn gleich X79 weil es für den Ivy-Bridge E dann keinen neunen gibt wie beim Sockel 1155


 
Welcher neue ist denn geplant?


----------



## Gast1111 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Der für 1356/2011?


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welcher neue ist denn geplant?



die Panther Point für Ivy Bridge

mfg


----------



## Sturmtank (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

der unterstützt ja ddr3 1600, und usb 3 ist dann auch integriert
gibts eigentlich andere unterschiede zum cougar point?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> die Panther Point für Ivy Bridge
> 
> mfg


 
Also doch neues Board nötig für Ivy Bridge?


----------



## XE85 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also doch neues Board nötig für Ivy Bridge?



was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Es gibt sowohl neue Boards als auch neue CPUs - neue CPU auf altem Board bzw. alte CPU auf neuem Board ist natürlich trotzdem möglich. (von den aktuellen OEM Chipsätzen mal abgesehn)

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Eben das ist ja die Frage, muss man am Ende doch ein neues 1155 Brett kaufen, wenn man Ivy Bridge benutzen will oder muss man Abstriche in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Klar musst du dann Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.

Kein USB3.0 direkt im Chipsatz, was jetzt nicht sooo der Unterschied sein wird, ob jetzt über Zusatzchip oder direkt im MB-Chipsatz integriert. Kann jetzt keine Aussage zu tätigen, in wie weit die Zusatzchips die volle mögliche Leistung bringen.

Naja, und wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann soll ja PCI-E 3.0 für Ivy mit an Board sein. Darauf müsste man halt verzichten. Bin mir aber da nicht 100% sicher, ob das kommen soll oder nicht.

Je nach dem kommt vielleicht auch Firebolt/LightPeak auf die neuen MBs.

Allem in allem aber wohl nichts, was man unbedingt brauch.

EDIT: 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...-bridge-mehr-details-zu-pcie-3.0-und-usb-3.0/

Hatte mich also doch richtig erinnert was USB 3.0 und PCI-E3.0 angeht. 

USB ist damit ziemlich für den Poppes, und PCI-E3.0 ebenfalls, wenn da kein Chip drauf geknallt wird, der aus einer 3.0 Lane 2 2.0 Lanes macht.

Die GPU hat halt 16x2.0 Lanes. Da bringen dann aber 8 3.0 Lanes trotzdem nur die Übertragungsrate von 8x2.0 Lanes.....

Kann man sich also wohl wirklich sparen, wenn sich intel nicht doch noch entscheidet, das aus irgendwelchen Gründen der neue Chipsatz für Ivy zwingend erforderlich sein sollte...


----------



## Sturmtank (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

wobei der unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x nicht sehr groß ist.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Kommt drauf an, was du machst. 

Gamen geb ich dir Recht, da ist der Unterschied nicht sonderlich groß. Bei GPGPU kann er aber schon sehr groß werden.


----------



## Sturmtank (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

das mag sein, aber da wird man sich auch nicht auf diese plattform beziehen, sondern eher auf x58 oder später dann x78 chipsatz, wenns intel sein muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Interessant ist auch, dass laut der Folie PCI weg fällt.
Mal schauen, was die Leute dann mit ihren PCI Karten machen, wohl wegwerfen.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Da wird es wohl wie bisher auch einfach wieder einen Zusatzchip geben, der das bereit stellt. Ist doch glaub jetzt teilweise auch schon so.


----------



## XE85 (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben das ist ja die Frage, muss man am  Ende doch ein neues 1155 Brett kaufen, wenn man Ivy Bridge benutzen will  oder muss man Abstriche in Kauf nehmen?



CPU Leistungs und CPU Feature(Turbo,....) mäßig laut aktellem Stand nicht - auf PCIe 3.0 muss man wahrscheinlich verzichten, es sein den aktuelle Mainboards sind schon so gebaut das sie die PCIe 3.0 Frequenzen vertragen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass laut der Folie PCI weg fällt.


 
PCI haben auch die aktuellen Chipsätze nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> PCI haben auch die aktuellen Chipsätze nicht mehr.
> 
> mfg


 
Ist mir schon klar, aber es könnte ja Sockel 775 User sein, die eben einen Q9550 haben und auf Ivy wechseln wollen. Die haben noch eine PCI Soundkarte und eine PCI TV Karte, die gucken dann in die Röhre.


----------



## Sturmi (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Naja irgendwann muss der Schnitt halt mal kommen, war z.B. bei AGP-Grakas ja auch so.


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die haben noch eine PCI Soundkarte und eine PCI TV Karte, die gucken dann in die Röhre.



Das mag schon sein das der eine oder andere dann in die Röhre schaut, nur man kann veraltete Technologien nicht ewig mitschleppen

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Aber funktionierende Hardware wegwerfen, weil man sie wegen fehlender Schnittstellen nicht mehr nutzen kann, ist echt beschissen. 
Ich hab noch eine super Scanner und eine tolle TV Karte bei mir liegen, kann sie aber nicht nutzen, weils keine Sieben Treiber gibt.


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

 Wer schaut den noch in ne Röhre


----------



## Sturmtank (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

ich hab schon lang nichts mehr in Verwendung das mit PCI fährt.
also mir kanns recht sein, bzw ists egal.
mich würd aber interessiern obs bis dahin auch schon pcie 3.0 bei grakas gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn der Unterschied wie beim PCIe 2.0 zu 1.0 ist, dann ist es eh egal, man merkt es nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Ich hab mal ein bischen gesucht, ob es was Neues zu   6 bzw. 8 Kernern gibt, und bin dabei über das hier gestolpert:

Hardwareboard.eu - IDF 2010: Intel zeigt High End Sandy Bridge Riege für Sockel 2011

Demnach war schon zum IDF2010 klar, das SB-E erst mal nur als 6 Kerner kommt, und dann später als 8 Kerner.

Wenn ich mir die Aussage von Später 2011 die 8 Kerner aber so durch den Kopf gehen lass, müsste das eigentlich heißen, das Intel ziemlich hinten dran ist mit SB-E. Sie schaffens ja nach allem Anschein nach erst ins Q4, oder aber auch später, was man dann im Q4 sehen wird.

Ich frage mich wirklich, woher dann die ganzen Spekulationen um 8 Kerner bei den Desktops kommen, wenn man doch schon damals von 6 Kernern sprach.

Damit wäre dann wohl auch vom Tisch, das Intel die 6 Kerner nur bringt, weil BD eh nicht genug Leistung hat. Vor über nem Jahr hatten die garantiert keine Infos zu den BDs die jetzt dann erst raus kommen


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Hast du den Artikel auch bis zum Ende geselsen?



> Die 8-Kerner werden später des Jahres 2011 erwartet.


Zudem ist der Artikel wie du ja selbst schreibst von 2010 - schon am nächsten IDF gabs ein Folie die weiderum klar von 8Kernern spricht - siehe erste Seite.

Der Artikel ist also aus meiner Sicht deutlich zu alt um daraus jetzt zu schließen das intel 2011 keine 8 Kerner bringt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich, woher dann die ganzen Spekulationen um 8 Kerner bei den Desktops kommen


 
Aus den intel Roadmaps/Folien vom Herbst IDF - siehe auch, wie erwähnt, erste Seite

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Wo steht denn bitte auf den Folien vom IDF 2011, das es 8 Kerne gibt?

Und liest du den ganzen Post von mir, oder warum fragst du ob mir klar ist, dass das Ding von 2010 ist 

Ich seh auf keiner der neuen Folien irgendwas von 8 Kerner für Desktop. Kannst mir aber gern zeigen.

Es ging eher darum, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, das ja alles/sehr viel dafür spricht, das am Desktop zuerst keine 8 Kerner kommen, und genau das wird durch die Aussagen vom IDF 2010 auch bestätigt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wirklich erst später 8 Kerner kommen steigt aus meinen Augen damit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das wirklich erst später 8 Kerner kommen steigt aus meinen Augen damit.


 
Was soll einem dieser Satz sagen? Und was steigt aus deinen Augen?


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wo steht denn bitte auf den Folien vom IDF 2011, das es 8 Kerne gibt?



Ich habe nicht geschrieben am IDF2011 sondern "am nächsten" - das war das HErbst IDF 2010 - dort gabs die Folie zu sehen welche auf Seite 1 zu sehen ist. Diese spricht von 8Kernen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es ging eher darum, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, das ja alles/sehr  viel dafür spricht, das am Desktop zuerst keine 8 Kerner kommen


 
Wie kommst du drauf das alles dafür sprechen würde? Ausser 1 Jahr alte Artikel und Fake Folien spricht aktuell nichts dafür.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Da fehlen 2 Kommas.



> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit*,* dass wirklich erst später 8 Kerner kommen*,* steigt aus meinen Augen damit.


statt steigt aus meinen Augen damit, wäre steigt meiner Auffassung nach damit schöner gewesen, hast recht, ich denke war aber doch eigentlich dennoch zu verstehen oder nicht? 

EDIT:



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben am IDF2011 sondern "am  nächsten" - das war das HErbst IDF 2010 - dort gabs die Folie zu sehen  welche auf Seite 1 zu sehen ist. Diese spricht von 8Kernen.


Welche Folie? Die wo das CB Logo drauf ist? Da wird von "up to 8 Cores" gesprochen. Bestreitet ja auch keiner, zumal da halt absolut keine Aussage über den zeitlichen Verlauf gegeben wird.  Sorry, aber beim besten willen, ich seh auf der Seite 1 nirgends, wo steht für Desktops kommen direkt am Anfang 8 Kerner. Kannste das vielleicht nochmal posten?



> Wie kommst du drauf das alles dafür sprechen würde? Ausser 1 Jahr alte Artikel und Fake Folien spricht aktuell nichts dafür.


 Ist halt die Frage, ob es Fakes sind, bzw. wichtiger, ob die Aussage dahinter zutrifft, also das es am Anfang eben keine 8 Kerner geben wird. Wenn man jetzt nämlich mal kronologisch vorgeht, dann sind in meinen Augen die ganzen Spekulationen von wegen es kommen direkt 8 Kerner nur reine Spekulationen und entbehren jedweder Grundlage. Lass mich da aber vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn du die entsprechende Folie nochmal postest. Denn wie gesagt, ich hab jetzt 2 mal geschaut, ich seh da nichts, was genau das von dir gesagt ebenfalls bestätigt.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da fehlen 2 Kommas.
> 
> 
> statt steigt aus meinen Augen damit, wäre steigt meiner Auffassung nach damit schöner gewesen, hast recht, ich denke war aber doch eigentlich dennoch zu verstehen oder nicht?


 

Eigentlich schon . Man musste sich schon ein bissel "blöd" dranstellen, um das nicht zu verstehen. 



Bin auch mal gespannt, ab wann die 8er zu haben sein werden. Nicht, dass man sie wirklich brauchen würde...


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Habe gerade in den Kommentaren des von dir verlinkten Artikel gefunden das der Autor diesen: A Look Into Intel's Next Gen Enthusiast Platform : Sandy Bridge E & Waimea Bay - VR-Zone.com Artikel von vr-Zone als Quelle nennt. Dort steht zu Sandy Bridge E:



> ... those looking forward to having 6 cores *or more* ...


das "oder mehr" lässt der Autor gleich mal unter den Tisch fallen bzw. wandelt es einfach in ein "bis zu".




Skysnake schrieb:


> dann sind in meinen Augen die ganzen  Spekulationen von wegen es kommen direkt 8 Kerner nur reine  Spekulationen und entbehren jedweder Grundlage.


 
Das gleiche gilt auch dafür das nur 6-Kerner kommen - Auch diese Spekulation basieren auf offensichtlich gefakten Folien und falsch übersetzten Artikeln. Die offizielle intel Roadmap macht aktuell keine Angabe zu Kernzahl Takt und Cache. Die ganze Plattform ist jedenfalls auf 8 Kerner ausgelegt wie die Folien zeigen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ???????? 

Und wo ist die Aussage jetzt falsch, und wo lässt er unter den Tisch fallen "or more"? (zumal wie unten gezeigt die Aussage aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist...)

Es wird 6 Kerner geben, steht da auch, und dann später vermutlich dann die 8 Kerner, am Anfang aber nicht.

Zudem solltest du den ganzen Satz posten...

Da steht nämlich sinngemäß: Für 1155 gibt es nur 2 und 4 Kerner, wer also beabsichtigt 6 oder mehr Kerne zu haben, muss sein Geld da rein stecken, wo es zählt, in die XY Platform.

Also DAS ist eine ziemlich andere Aussage, als die, die du getätigt hast.

Und btw. eine Seite weiter blättern hätte dich auf das hier gestoßen:



> Current information suggests that Sandy Bridge-E will only be available  in 4 core and 6 core versions. The 6 core versions will have *15MB* of Intel Smart Cache.
> Read more: A Look Into Intel's Next Gen Enthusiast Platform : Sandy Bridge E & Waimea Bay - VR-Zone.com
> ​



​
Da wird auch gesagt, das es wohl nur 4 und 6 Kerner gibt. 

Die Aussage, das es erst später 8 Kerner geben wird ist daher absolut legitim, da man auch daraus lesen könnte, das es eventuell überhaupt keine 8 Kerner für den Desktop gibt. Wobei der Schreiber, dem ich mich in der Einschätzung anschließe, dies wohl als recht unwahrscheinlich angesehen hat, das es garkeine 8 Kerner geben wird, daher ein später.

Damti haste nämlich bei 2 Wochen später genau so Recht, wie bei 2 Monaten, oder gar 12 Monaten später recht. Halt einfach später. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Auf der Coputex ab dem 31. Mai soll es laut diversen News neue Infos zu SBe geben - warten wir das mal ab. Spekulationen auf Basis alter Artikel haben so oder so keine Sinn. Was allerdings als gesichert gilt ist das es 8Kern Xeons für 1P Systeme gibt: klick - Diese "W" Xeons haben in der Regel den gleichen Preis wie die entsprechenden Desktopmodelle. Dh. selbst wenn man keinen ix 8 Kerner bringt kann man offenbar noch immer zum Xeon greifen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Bestreite ich auch mit keinem Wort. 

Wobei ich befürchte, dass der 8 Kerner Xeon dann eben deutlich oberhalb des 6 Kerner EE ansetzt, oder aber sonst irgend ein Hacken an der Sacht dran ist, wie verdammt niedrige Taktrate, was die Sache dann wieder fürn Arsch macht als Gamer.

Zudem fällt dann OC weg. Kannst dann gleich ein billiges Serverboard kaufen, wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr kosten, als die Desktop Boards mit OC Funktionen. Kann man ja dann eh nicht nutzen mit Xeon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> Die ganze Plattform ist jedenfalls auf 8 Kerner ausgelegt wie die Folien zeigen.
> 
> mfg


 
Mag richtig sein, aber vielleicht hat Intel inzwischen gemerkt (denn die Folie ist nun mal schon älter, wie du selbst sagst), dass sie die TDP bei 8 Kernen nicht mehr halten können und haben deshalb beschlossen, erst mal nur 6 Kerner anzubieten und später einen 8 Kerner nachzuschieben oder die 8 Kerner erst mit Ivy Bridge zu bringen, bei 22nm Fertigungsverfahren ist mehr "Luft". Immerhin hat Intel auch für den 6 Kerner ein neues Fertigungsverfahren gebraucht, in 45nm konnten sie ihn jedenfalls nicht herstellen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Quanti, les mal oben. Vor über einem Jahr gabs schon die Aussage, das es zuerst 6 Kerner geben wird, bzw umgedreht, nicht gleich 8 Kerner. Das wollten nur scheinbar alle nicht hören... Naja und an mir ist die Aussage auch vorbei gegangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Ich hatte immer die Infos, dass es sofort 8 Kerner geben wird und keine 6 Kerner mehr.
Also Quad Cores, damit es eine gewisse Nähe zum 1155 gibt und dann eben 8 Kerner.


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag richtig sein, aber vielleicht hat  Intel inzwischen gemerkt (denn die Folie ist nun mal schon älter, wie du  selbst sagst), dass sie die TDP bei 8 Kernen nicht mehr halten können  und haben deshalb beschlossen, erst mal nur 6 Kerner anzubieten und  später einen 8 Kerner nachzuschieben oder die 8 Kerner erst mit Ivy  Bridge zu bringen, bei 22nm Fertigungsverfahren ist mehr "Luft".  Immerhin hat Intel auch für den 6 Kerner ein neues Fertigungsverfahren  gebraucht, in 45nm konnten sie ihn jedenfalls nicht herstellen.



Es wird 8 Kern SBs geben - ob es sie auch als ix Desktopmodell geben wird ist aktuell ungewiss - Für Server stehen die 8 Kerne schon auf der Roadmap, auch als W Modelle für 1 Sockel Systeme

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es wird 8 Kern SBs geben - ob es sie auch als ix Desktopmodell geben wird ist aktuell ungewiss - Für Server stehen die 8 Kerne schon auf der Roadmap, auch als W Modelle für 1 Sockel Systeme
> 
> mfg


 
Das hab ich auch gelesen aber ich war mir auch immer sicher, dass das auch für den Desktop Bereich gilt.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Nein.

Und da hier viele User eine extrem scharfe Trennung zwischen Server und Desktop wünschen/sehen, sollte man mit den Xeons auch nicht ankommen. Das verwirrt die Leute nur, oder ist einfach inkonsistent.

Ich bin zwar felsenfest davon überzeugt, das es später 8 Kerner auch für den Desktop gibt, aber zunächst sollte man sich davon wirklich verabschieden.


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und da hier viele User eine extrem scharfe Trennung zwischen Server und  Desktop wünschen/sehen, sollte man mit den Xeons auch nicht  ankommen.



Xeons können aktuell im gegensatz zum Opteron aber auch für den Desktopbereich interessant sein - siehe W Xeons die oft als Übertaktergeheimtipp gelten. Xeon muss also nicht ubedingt gleich Server sein und ist daher durchaus eine erwähnung wert.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> Xeons können aktuell im gegensatz zum Opteron aber auch für den Desktopbereich interessant sein - siehe W Xeons die oft als Übertaktergeheimtipp gelten. Xeon muss also nicht ubedingt gleich Server sein und ist daher durchaus eine erwähnung wert.
> 
> mfg



Aber sie kosten mehr und als 8 Kerner sowieso.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Und normal sind Xeons nicht OC bar.


----------



## XE85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber sie kosten mehr ...



W Xeons nicht, die preise sind da fast ident zum Desktopmodell... Beispiel:

Xeon W3565: 241€
Core i7-960:  238€



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und als 8 Kerner sowieso.



Was die 8 Kern W Xeons kosten werden bleibt abzuwarten



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und normal sind Xeons nicht OC bar.



Bitte mal bei HwBot informieren ... natürlich lassen sich auch Xeons ocen, of sogar besser als das jeweilige Desktopmodell

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Das es auch welche gibt, die man OCn kann ist mir bekannt, sag ich ja auch nichts gegen, aber wie viele Modelle das sind, keine Ahnung. 

Vor allem sollte man die SB Praxis im Hinterkopf behalten "you get whot you pay for". 

Naja und Xeons sind eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht OCte zu werden. Ich rechne daher nicht damit, das es bei SBE überhaupt gehen wird.

PS: Sind die aktuellen Xeons die man OCn kann jetzt eigentlich nur einzelne Modelle, oder gehts mit allen? Hab mich damit wirklich nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

@XE Er meinte bei den neuen über den Multi 
Da bei de, 2011 Sockel ja auch nicht sicher ist (Fully Overclocking!? ) dass man über den Ref. Takt OCn kann ist man mit einem Xeon natürlich aufgeschmissen 
@Skysnake Das sind alle, auf dem entsprechendem Board natürlich, mit Server Boards geht da reichlich wenig


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Dass das mit Serverboards i.A. nicht geht ist mir auch klar 

Dachte aber, das bei den Xeons zumindest der Multi-fixiert ist. Bleibt dann halt nur noch OC per Referenztakt, und da macht ja öfters das Board etc. dicht, bevor die CPU dicht macht, zumindest bei den 775ern wars so, und hatte da auch bei 1366 so was in die Richtung im Hinterkopf.

Aber wie gesagt, Xeons und OC, da bin ich nicht so bewandert, mir ist klar das es wohl geht, und die teils bessere Ergebnisse liefern, aber im Vergleich zu was


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @XE Er meinte bei den neuen über den Multi
> Da bei de, 2011 Sockel ja auch nicht sicher ist (Fully Overclocking!? ) dass man über den Ref. Takt OCn kann ist man mit einem Xeon natürlich aufgeschmissen
> @Skysnake Das sind alle, auf dem entsprechendem Board natürlich, mit Server Boards geht da reichlich wenig


 
Das ist Sandy, Referenztakt ist fest, entweder "K" Modell oder in die Röhre gucken und ich weiß nicht, wie viele Xeons "K" Modelle sind oder ob es ein Extreme Edition Xeon gibt.


----------



## steinschock (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Die frage wäre dann ob es W xxxxx K gibt.

Zu Xeon siehe Sig
Bei 4,7GHz macht mein MB zu


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Also da kann man denk ich warten bis man schwarz wird. Für nen Xeon k gibt es schlicht kein Argument.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



steinschock schrieb:


> Die frage wäre dann ob es W xxxxx K gibt.


 
Dafür gibts eigentlich keinen Markt, denn im Server System, wo der Xeon zum Einsatz kommt, willst du ja Stabilität und das ist mit Übertaktung nicht gewährleistet, ebenso verbraucht das System dadurch mehr Strom, auch das ist nicht unbedingt gerne gesehen.


----------



## steinschock (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Seh ich auch so.

Außer jemand macht ein MB mit eigenem Taktgeber wie es angedacht war bevor Intel mit den K einen offene Multi bot.

Davon geh ich aber nicht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



steinschock schrieb:


> Außer jemand macht ein MB mit eigenem Taktgeber wie es angedacht war bevor Intel mit den K einen offene Multi bot.


 
Der Kram ist aber Bestandteil der CPU, wie willst du das aushebeln?


----------



## steinschock (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Gar nicht,
 man bräuchte halt ein extra Taktgeber für PCIe ect. das geht auch auf dem MB.

War auch so angedacht bis Intel mit den K ankam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Der "K" Kram ist eben billiger.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist Sandy, Referenztakt ist fest



Es gibt allerdings noch keine genauen Infos ob das für Sandy Bridge E auch gilt - der Aufbau ist druch das fehlen der GPU doch etwas anders

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings noch keine genauen Infos ob das für Sandy Bridge E auch gilt - der Aufbau ist druch das fehlen der GPU doch etwas anders
> 
> mfg


 Die GPU hat aber mit dem festen Ref. Takt ziemlich wenig zuschaffen 
Und selbst wenn, wer 8 Kerne will muss eben Xeon kaufen und muss halt ordentlich blechen für viel Takt


----------



## XE85 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die GPU hat aber mit dem festen Ref. Takt ziemlich wenig zuschaffen



Das stimmt natürlich - allerdings ist durch das fehlen der GPU der komplette Uncore bereich anders Aufgebaut und nicht mit dem von Sandy Bridge (non E) vergleichbar. Genaue Bilder des prinzipellen Aufbaus von Sandy E gibts leider meines Wissens nach noch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Najaaa, der muss nicht unbedingt großartig anders aussehen.

Man könnte recht elegant so etwas machen wie bei den C2Q, nur eben auf einem DIE.

Sprich man spiegelt den i7-2600(k), nimmt unten die iGPU weg, nutzt aber die Leiterbahnen zum Anschluss der zweiten DIE-Hälfte. Den L3 bohrt man etwas auf, schmeißt oben die Grafikausgabe raus und ersetzt sie durch zusätzliche QPI Links, genau wie unten. Hat man 4 Ram-Controller, 32 Lanes PCI-E Controller (gut 8 Lanes bekommt man irgendwo auch noch unter) und könnte die kleinen freien Flächen zwischen den Caches eventuell noch für eine direkte Verlinkung für schnellere CacheCohärenz oder anderes nutzen.

Im großen und ganz denke ich wird SB-E "einfach" ein gespiegelter SB (1155)


----------



## XE85 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Das könnte man natürlich machen - Ich gehe aber davon aus das man nicht einfach 2 Sockel 1155 SBs zusammenpappt sondern etwas eigenes entwickelt hat. Ich gehe eher davon aus das man sich beim Strukturellen Aufbau des SB-E eher am Westmere EX als am Sockel 1155 SB orientiert hat.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Naja, Westmere EX schleppt aber einiges mit sich rum an RAS (?) was nicht unbedingt nötig ist, und mit Sandy hat man eine sehr effektive Architektur geschaffen. So einen Klotz nur für einen Sockel raushauen halte ich für unrealistisch. Bei Westmere EX sind die Preise und der Markt überhaupt dafür hoch/klein genug.

Man verwendet sicherlich nicht einfach einen doppelten, aber die Cores an sich+ Ram + PCI-E Controller werden Sie schon recyceln. Sandy könnte sicherlich auch PCI-E 3.0 wenn man denn hätte wollen. Mit Ivy kommt es ja, und da wird man sicherlich den Controller nicht nochmals neu entwerfen....


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

2 neue Folien zu SBE:

Leider fördern sie kaum neues zu Tage, lediglich 2 Dinge:

- der Sockel 1356 kommt nun offenbar doch im Server Bereich - möglicherweise als direkter Gegner zu AMDs Sockel C32
- die maximale TDP soll bei nur 95Watt liegen - 27% weniger als jetzt, trotz 2 Kernen mehr

die +20% Performance tauchten früher schonmal auf - hört sich erstmal nicht viel an, durch die um 40W niedrigere TDP aber dennoch beachtlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Benchmark SNB-E @ 1.6 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Das sagt mir auch nichts, kannst du mal Vergleichswerte einfügen?
Und auch die Ergebnisse mal notieren, man sieht auf der Grafik gar nichts.


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und auch die Ergebnisse mal notieren, man sieht auf der Grafik gar nichts.



9,032s und 270,831s



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sagt mir auch nichts, kannst du mal Vergleichswerte einfügen?



ein 980X @ stock mit Turbo ( also 3466MHz) braucht etwa 5,2s und 155s 

für ein 1,6GHz ES sind die Werte gar nicht schlecht

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> für ein 1,6GHz ES sind die Werte gar nicht schlecht


 
Hast du das mal hochgerechnet?
Mit welchem Takt könnte denn ein 8 Kerner am Ende laufen?


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du das mal hochgerechnet?



da würde es wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe ein Vorsprung von 25% gegenüber dem 980X ergeben



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit welchem Takt könnte denn ein 8 Kerner am Ende laufen?



Da intel offenbar nur mit 95W an den Start gehen möchte schätze ich mit etwa 2,5-2,8GHz

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



XE85 schrieb:


> da würde es wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe ein Vorsprung von 25% gegenüber dem 980X ergeben



25% mehr für den 8 Kerner gegenüber einem 6 Kerner?
Und Taktbereinigt, bzw. pro Kern und Takt?


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Laut PCGH soll die Leistung dann ca. doppelt so hoch sein wie bei einem i7 2600K (Selber Takt) was wohl den 4 zusätzlichen Kernen als auch den 12 MiB mehr Cache zu verdanken ist 
@XE Sollten so um 2.8GHz sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Laut PCGH soll die Leistung dann ca. doppelt so hoch sein wie bei einem i7 2600K (Selber Takt) w


 
Das "soll" stört immer so, das liest man in letzter Zeit sehr häufig.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

@Quanti Naja von den Ergebnissen hochgerechnet 
Bzw. vom i7 2600K auf den Takt runtergerechnet


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Ich trauer nur einer Hochrechnung und das ist die von mir selbst, wenn....


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 25% mehr für den 8 Kerner gegenüber einem 6 Kerner?
> Und Taktbereinigt, bzw. pro Kern und Takt?



Jap hochgerechnet kommt das raus, wobei dazu angemerkt sei das ich die Vergleichswerte mit 5,2 und 155s mit sehr schnellem DDR3-1600 RAM mit 8-8-8-24 erreicht habe - es ist sehr wahscheinlich das dieses ES nicht mit so schnellem RAM gelaufen ist. Dazu kommt das Wprime nicht 1:1 mit den Kernen skaliert und man mit optimierung sehr viel rausholen kann - zB kann man bei wprime mit einem Nehalem locker einen SB bei gleichem Takt schlagen oder mit einem 5GHZ 980X einen 5,5GHZ 980X --> Quelle: HwBot - Ich gehe davon aus das dieser Wert des ES einfach mal durch schnell drüber laufen lassen entstanden ist und dafür ist er sehr gut

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Hust:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...und-fuer-sb-e-bis-q3-2012-keine-8-kerner.html


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Also das diese Folie die du da in deiner News von intel stammt bezwifle ich stark. Sieht sehr danach aus als hätte da einer zu der angeblichen Sandy Roadmap einfach den (angeblich) späteren Ivy start dazugebastelt. Für eine echte intel Roadmap fehlen entscheidende Dinge auf dieser Folie.

mfg


----------



## Sturmtank (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Habe bei Gamestar ein paar Infos zu Haswell gefunden

Intel Haswell - Erste Details zur neuen CPU-Architektur - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Neue Infos zum kommenden High End Chipsatz*

Es gibt wieder mal ein paar Infos, sind zwar aus einem schon älteren Artikel, aber egal:

*Die Shot und Blockdiagramm einer Sandy Bridge E 8 Kern CPU: *

Erstmal das Block Diagramm. Wie beim Westmere-EX sind die Kerne aussen  und der shared L3 Cache in der Mitte. Zusätzlich befindet sich dort der  Ringbus mit dem alle CPU Komponenten verbunden sind. Oben befinden sich  QPI und das PCIe Interface (40Lanes), unten ist der IMC mit Quad Channel DDR3. PCIe ist auch der einzige  unterschied zum Westmere EX, ansonst gleichen sich die CPUs vom Aufbau her fast wie ein  Ei dem anderen. Die Schere rechts soll offenbar andeuten das man ohne  große Änderungen und Aufwand auch 4 und 6 Kerner fertigen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt es auch noch einen Die Shot eines Vorserienmodells. Auch hier  sieht man sehr schön die ähnlichkeit zu Westmere EX (einfach bei google  mal "Westmere EX Die Shot" für alle die nicht wissen wie ein Westmere EX  aussieht). Der Sandy E mit 8 Kernen und 20MB Cache soll 20x20mm, also  400mm2 groß sein. Ein 6 Kerner käme grob gerechnet auf etwa 320mm2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*

Sieht doch interessant aus, wobei im großen und ganzen so wie man die Sache schon erwartet hat. Ein SB ohne iGPU, und dann an der Hochachse gespiegelt.

Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert ist, dass die DDR3 Controller an einer Seite des Chips liegen. Bin da eher davon ausgegangen, dass Sie komplett getrennt sind.

Der PCI-E Controller fällt "klein" aus. Hätte da bei 40 Lanes mehr erwartet.



> PCIe ist auch der einzige  unterschied zum Westmere EX, ansonst gleichen  sich die CPUs vom Aufbau her fast wie ein  Ei dem anderen.


Das ist schon etwas reißerisch. Du weißt doch selbst, dass trotz großen Ähnlichkeiten am groben Aufbau wohl kaum Ähnlichkeiten da sind bzgl der Verdrahtung und den Modulen. Beim Speicherinterface/QPI sicherlich ähnlich, der Rest wird sich aber grundlegend unterscheiden.

Zudem ist der Chip ja in der Mitte unterteilt bei Westmere EX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: CB

Gibt also selbst beim grobe Aufbau Unterschiede. Was halt gleich ist, ist die Spiegelung an der Hochachse für die Kerne, so dass der L3 in die Mitte rutscht. Das war aber auch zu erwarten. AMD macht das ja auch. Die Strecken werden sonst auch einfach zu lang.

Btw. Ne Quellenangabe wäre schick 

Was mir noch auffällt ist, wenn ich mir den DIE von Westmere EX so anschauen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Speicher-Interface und QPI-Interface richtig komisch aussieht. Ebenso das zwischen QPI und PCI-E




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: CB

Bei Westmere EX sind die ja etwa gleich groß. Also Speicher und QPI. Nur um es nochmals zusammen zu fassen, und ich mich nicht vertue.

Westmere EX:
4 DDR3 Channels
4 QPI-Ports

SBE:
4 DDR3 Channels
4 QPI-Ports

Also SBE sollte doch zumindest 4 haben, sind ja bis zu 4 Sockel-Systeme angedacht. Oder hat da vielleicht jemand gerade was zur Hand?

Das passt aber voll nicht. Bei Westmere EX sind die zwei Teile etwa gleich groß, und bei SBE ist das DDR3-Interface aber DEUTLICH größer. Knapp doppelt so Groß würde ich sagen. 

Und der PCI-E Controller so groß wie QPI???

Also irgendwie sieht das in diesen Punkten schon sehr seltsam aus...

Ich hatte eher die DDR-Interfaces getrennt auf den beiden Chipsseiten (hier senkrechten) erwartet, oder vielleicht noch in der Mitte zwischen dem Ringbus und dann auf der Seite oben QPI und der unten PCI-E. Aber das hier ist schon seltsam. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass der Chips dann um 180° gedreht im Sockel sitzt, so dass der Teil mit dem PCI-E Interface nach unten zu den Slots zeigt. Dann wirds für QPI aber auch eng zum routen. 

Ich denke mal nicht, dass die die gesamten QPI-Links unter dem Sockel durchziehen, um dann oben raus zu kommen, um die anderen Chips an zu binden.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. Ne Quellenangabe wäre schick



Intel outs future Xeon chip porn ? The Register



Skysnake schrieb:


> Westmere EX:
> 4 DDR3 Channels
> 4 QPI-Ports
> 
> ...



so ist es korrekt:

Westmere EX:
 8 DDR3 Channels
 4 QPI-Ports

 SBE:
 4 DDR3 Channels
 2 QPI-Ports



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du weißt doch selbst, dass trotz großen  Ähnlichkeiten am groben Aufbau wohl kaum Ähnlichkeiten da sind bzgl der  Verdrahtung und den Modulen.


 
Was verstehst du unter "verdrahtung"? den Ringbus? den haben sowohl Westmere EX als auch SBE

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*



XE85 schrieb:


> so ist es korrekt:
> 
> Westmere EX:
> 8 DDR3 Channels
> ...



So jetzt wirds aber lustig 

Die Diskussion hatte ich nämlich erst mit Ruyven  Siehe hier: klick MICH!!!111einsELF

Ich war nämlich auch der Meinung, dass Westmere EX ein Octa-Channel Interface hat. Aber laut Intel-HP wie Ruyven mich drauf hingewiesen hat, sind es doch nur 4 

Und 2 QPI-Ports kann doch eigentlich nicht sein. SB-E, also zumindest Sockel 2011 soll ja für Quad-Sockel-Systeme sein. Da wären 2 absolut zu wenig. Damit könnte man ja gerade mal 3 CPUs innerhalb eines Hops erreichen. 3 CPUs hab ich aber noch NIE irgendwo gesehen. Wenn müssen es also mindestens 3 QPI-Ports sein. Eher halt die 4, um einen noch frei zu haben für den Chipsatz. Oder halt 3 und irgend etwas anderes für die Chipsatzanbindung. 

Also mit nur 2 QPI-Ports wäre das Ding eigentlich nur für Dual-Sockel wirklich interessant. Für Quad-Sockel dann gleich wieder Einschränkungen. Das wäre Scheise.



> Was verstehst du unter "verdrahtung"? den Ringbus? den haben sowohl Westmere EX als auch SBE
> 
> mfg


 Placement und Routing halt  Die Wires halt, mit denen die einzelnen Transistoren verbunden sind.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich war nämlich auch der Meinung, dass Westmere EX ein Octa-Channel  Interface hat. Aber laut Intel-HP wie Ruyven mich drauf hingewiesen hat,  sind es doch nur 4



In der Tat es sind nur 4, dachte auch es wären 8.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und 2 QPI-Ports kann doch eigentlich nicht sein.


 
So stehts aber auf der Folie im Startpost die immerhin von intel stammt (IDF 2010)



Skysnake schrieb:


> Für Quad-Sockel dann gleich wieder Einschränkungen.


 
Das muss nicht unbedingt gleich schlecht sein. Eventuell ist der interne Ringbus so schnell das er mit den QPIs quasi nur auf einen großen Ringbus über die CPUs erweitert wird. Oder man nutzt die bei einem Quad CPU System ja massig vorhandenen PCIe Lanes, sind ja immerhin 160 bei 4 CPUs.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Eher halt die 4, um einen noch frei zu haben für den Chipsatz. .



der Chipsatz ist per DMI2  angebunden



Skysnake schrieb:


> Placement und Routing halt  Die Wires halt, mit denen die einzelnen Transistoren verbunden sind.



Achso, darum gings mir aber nicht. Darin haben wir sowiso keinen Einblick. Es ging mir um den Prinzipiellen Aufbau. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*



XE85 schrieb:


> So stehts aber auf der Folie im Startpost die immerhin von intel stammt (IDF 2010)
> 
> Das muss nicht unbedingt gleich schlecht sein. Eventuell ist der interne Ringbus so schnell das er mit den QPIs quasi nur auf einen großen Ringbus über die CPUs erweitert wird. Oder man nutzt die bei einem Quad CPU System ja massig vorhandenen PCIe Lanes, sind ja immerhin 160 bei 4 CPUs.



Doch das ist schon schlimm, denn egal wie schnell der ist, er ist noch immer zu langsam. Da ist jeder Hop mehr schlecht. Von HT weiß ich z.B. dass es so rund 10ns sind, die man an Latenz hat für einen Hop. Das sind schon einige Takte. Weniger ist da schon immer besser.



> der Chipsatz ist per DMI2  angebunden


Gut danke, hatte da was ganz dunkel in Erinnerung, dass Intel da nicht einfach QPI nutzt.



> Achso, darum gings mir aber nicht. Darin haben wir sowiso keinen Einblick. Es ging mir um den Prinzipiellen Aufbau.
> 
> mfg


 Ja, aber selbst der grobe Aufbau unterscheidet sich doch schon deutlich. Halt durch den Router in der Mitte beim Westmere EX. Was aber schon identisch ist, ist die Anordnung des L3 und der Kerne. Die Aussage mit dem "ein Ei dem anderen", finde ich daher halt etwas übertrieben. Schreit son bischen nach Bild. Mach ich ja aber auch öfters in den User-News Also von daher passt schon


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Doch das ist schon schlimm, denn egal wie schnell der ist, er ist noch immer zu langsam.



Wie gesagt, noch wissen wir nicht wie die kommunikation bei 4P Systemen läuft, also sollte man hier keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen und schonmal im vorhinein pauschal von Einschränkungen, schlecht usw sprechen.

Edit: was mit gerade auffällt. Die Folie im Startpost ist nur für EN und EP. EN und EP Systeme hatten bisher immer maximal 2 Sockel. Die 4 Socket SB-E wären die EX Modelle.

Edit2: Laut aktueller Roadmap werden die Sandy Bridge E Modelle für 4 Sockel "EP 4S" heissen, man greift hier laso offenbar zu einer neuen Bezeichnung für die Modelle zwischen den EP und EX Modellen. Diese werden dann höchst wahrscheinlich auch die entsprechende Anzahl QPI Links haben. Bei den EP (2S) verwendet man offenabr beide Links zur kommunikation der beiden CPUs.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*

Ja so passt das auch zu dem was mir bekannt ist. Eben 1 und 3 QPI Ports dann +1 anderer halt jeweils für den Chipsatz.

Für 3 QPI Ports, die der Chip haben wird, sonst funktioniert das nicht gut, und da kann man zu 99,999999999999999999999% von Ausgehen. 

Wie gesagt, dafür sieht das aber irgendwie sehr kleine aus


----------



## Chrisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*

Korrekt, die SNB-EP gibts auch als "4S" und sind damit extra gekennzeichnet.

Btw QPI & PCIe laufen @ 8GT/s, dürfte also auch für eine schnellere / bessere Kommunikation der CPUs sorgen


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*

Große Probleme mit

Die Hersteller wollen einfach nicht, dass ich mir in diesem Jahr noch eine neue CPU kaufe.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Blockdiagramm und Die Shot einer Sandy Bridge E CPU*

Nicht das ich die Probleme (sofern das überhaupt stimmt) schönreden möchte, aber mir wäre es lieber es kommt eine etwas weniger überladener Chipsatz für Sandy E. Schlicht weil ich keine 14SATA Ports brauche und die Mobos dadurch vll sogar etwas günstiger werden.

mfg


----------



## .Mac (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Naja, günstiger in der Produktion sind die dann sicher, keine Frage, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass die Hersteller trotzdem ein "High-End Lolololol" draufklatschen und es für die gewohnten Preise verkaufen oder man den Preisunterschied kaum merken wird.


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich die Probleme (sofern das überhaupt stimmt) schönreden möchte, aber mir wäre es lieber es kommt eine etwas weniger überladener Chipsatz für Sandy E. Schlicht weil ich keine 14SATA Ports brauche und die Mobos dadurch vll sogar etwas günstiger werden.
> 
> mfg


 
Billiger wovon träumst du? 

Es wird wohl Verzögerungen geben, und die MB-Hersteller müssen eventuell Kartons umdesignen, neu drucken lassen, die Layouts anpassen whot ever...

So ne Sache macht die MBs eher noch teurer denn billiger.

Was man auch mal bedenken sollte ist, dass Gamer eh keine relevante Zielgruppe für SBE sind. Für die Workstations/Server sind die Einschnitte aber schon sehr bescheiden....

Aber schon interessant, wie immer mehr Gerüchte kommen je näher das ursprüngliche Datum rückt. 

Es gab ja niemanden, der schon zur CeBIT von Verspätung und Problemen geredet hat


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Billiger wovon träumst du?



Was hat das mit träumen zu tun? Es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich das intel den abgespekten X79 zu einem günstigeren Preis rausgibt als den vollwertigen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...und die MB-Hersteller müssen eventuell Kartons umdesignen, neu drucken lassen...



Das sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein. Bei den Sockel 1155 B3 Boards gings ja auch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es wird wohl Verzögerungen geben



Man macht das doch gerade deshalb das es eben keine Verschiebung gibt, hast du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen?



Skysnake schrieb:


> So ne Sache macht die MBs eher noch teurer denn billiger.


 
inwifern? der Chipsatz ist ja Pinkompatibel - man lässt einfach die 4 SATA Ports weg und fertig. Wenn die PCIe Lanes am Board zur CPU schon für 3.0 ausgelegt waren dann solten sie mit 2.0 ja ohnehin kein Problem haben.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Zwischen sollten und haben liegen aber bei Technik noch immer Welten...

Solche Änderungen müssen dennoch die ganz stink normalen Verifizierungen durchlaufen. Es kann sich dadurch nämlich immer noch ein Fehler einschleichen und dann haste den Salat. auf solche in Risiko lässt sich niemand ein.

Und warum sollte Intel weniger Geld verlangen? Die Abstufung bleibt ja weiterhin erhalten, nur der Kunde bekommt weniger, hat aber Pech. Deswegen gehen die Preise nicht runter. Intel die MB Hersteller haben dadurch ja keine geringeren Kosten... Jeden Cent den du dort streichst, fehlt auf deren Konto...


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es kann sich dadurch nämlich immer noch ein Fehler einschleichen und dann haste den Salat.



wo sollte sich da ein Fehler einschleichen? Es wird eine Verbindung einfach nicht voll ausgenutzt. Wenn du eine USB2 Gerät an USB3 anschließt heisst das ja auch nicht das du dadurch probleme bekomst weil USB3 jetzt nur mit der Geschwindigkeit von USB2 läuft.

Du lässt hier offebar keine einzige Gelegenheit aus um irgendwelche Probleme zu sehen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Intel weniger Geld verlangen?


 
weil es kein voll ausgestatte Version ist, hab ich doch schon erwähnt. Die Vollversion soll ja später kommen. Vll heisst er ja gar nur X78 oder 77 und nicht X79.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

AH ja klar, und deswegen hat z.B. die GTX400er Serie ja auch weniger gekostet, weil Sie nicht die volle angepeilte Leistung gebracht hat....

Und was heißt hier nicht eine Gelegenheit. Sehr viele Leute haben sich verdammt auf SB-E gefreut, weil wirklich vieles angegangen wurde, aber gerade durch solche Sachen wird eben schnell etwas tolles zu etwas unbrauchbarem, da man in irgendwelche Limitierungen rein läuft.

Wäre die gleiche Sache wenn Intel sagen würde: Wir arbeiten mit der nächsten Generation mit vollen 64 Bit intern.

Dann kommen aber doch wieder nur 40/48 Bit intern. Für 99,99999% der User hier wäre das völlig egal, aber deswegen ist es doch nicht besser....


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> AH ja klar, und deswegen hat z.B. die GTX400er  Serie ja auch weniger gekostet, weil Sie nicht die volle angepeilte  Leistung gebracht hat....



Wo steht das sie nicht noch mehr gekostet hätte wenn sie die volle Leistung gebracht hätte?



Skysnake schrieb:


> ....aber gerade durch solche Sachen wird eben schnell etwas tolles zu etwas unbrauchbarem, *da man in irgendwelche Limitierungen rein läuft.*


 
Von welchen Limitierungen sprichst du? Man hat doch extra aus diesem Grund die Anzahl der SATA Ports auf 6 statt 10 reduziert. Und du willst mir ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht erklären das 6 SATA Ports für ein Desktopsystem nicht ausreicht. Von einigen wenigen extremen Ausnahmen mal abgesehn.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



> Von welchen Limitierungen sprichst du? Man hat doch extra aus diesem Grund die Anzahl der SATA Ports auf 6 statt 10 reduziert. Und du willst mir ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht erklären das 6 SATA Ports für ein Desktopsystem nicht ausreicht. Von einigen wenigen extremen Ausnahmen mal abgesehn.


 
Es sind sogar 10 SATA Ports, 4 davon aber nur mit 3GBit/s

Ich werde wohl zur Not damit auskommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Also 6 Sata Ports wären wir zu wenig, unter 8 Ports kaufe ich kein Board mehr, 10 sind gut, aber was nützen mir 10 Sata 3 Ports, wenn die alle shared sind?


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

was ist eig. der aktuelle Stand wird er über den FSB übertaktbar sein oder nicht?

Ich komme nicht mehr ganz zu 100% nach meine letzte Info war das man nur noch per Multi übertakten kann und dadurch wohl die Xeons nicht taktbar sind... Wonach die 8Cores Xeon nicht interessant sind....

MfG


----------



## steinschock (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Bist sehr resistent aber FSB ist immer noch seit 3Jahren out, wenn dann Bclk.

Über Multis wird es gehen wie es bis jetzt aus den Folien ersichtbar ist.
Über Bclk wird kaum möglich sein bei integrietem PCIe-Controller.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Kommt drauf an, ob PCI-E-Controller etc. eine eigene clock-domain haben oder nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

war der nicht schon beim P55 auf dem Die?
Dort hatte er wie Skysnake sagte eine eigene clock-domain sprich man kann ihn losgelöst regulieren...

Naja ob jetzt FSB ganz korrekt ist oder nicht ist mir Grundsätzlich sch**** egal denn wir wissen wohl alle was ich meine oder etwa nicht...
Man hört noch sehr viel das wort FSB und beim OCen wissen wir alle was es heisst., das war doch beim 775 schon nicht mehr korrekt und dort redete man noch durchwegs vom FSB...

MfG


----------



## steinschock (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

In einem HW-Forum kann es schon genau sein,
und der 775 hat noch ein Front-*BUS*.

Ab Core i gibt es halt kein Bus mehr.


----------



## XE85 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> was ist eig. der aktuelle Stand wird er über den FSB übertaktbar sein oder nicht?



einen FSB gibt es nicht mehr. OB SBE über den Base Clock übertaktet werden kann wird sich zeigen. Wäre allerdings nicht schlecht wenn es ginge, denn dann könnte man die 8 Kern Xeons die sicher keinen offenen Multi haben übertakten.

mfg


----------



## steinschock (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Ein paar Infos zu EP und Einschätzungen vs. Westmere / Interlagos.
Ist aber in englisch.

Real World Technologies - Sandy Bridge for Servers


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



XE85 schrieb:


> einen FSB gibt es nicht mehr. OB SBE über den Base Clock übertaktet werden kann wird sich zeigen. Wäre allerdings nicht schlecht wenn es ginge, denn dann könnte man die 8 Kern Xeons die sicher keinen offenen Multi haben übertakten.
> 
> mfg


 
Keine Frage, die Hoffnung haben viele, die Frage ist, ob Intel die Architektur genauso ausgelegt hat wie bei Sandy N. Wenn ja, wird das nicht gehen.
Andererseits könnte es sicher an den Mainboardherstellern liegen, ob die sich was einfallen lassen, damit das trotzdem geht.


----------



## Sturmtank (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Frage, die Hoffnung haben viele, die Frage ist, ob Intel die Architektur genauso ausgelegt hat wie bei Sandy N. Wenn ja, wird das nicht gehen.
> Andererseits könnte es sicher an den Mainboardherstellern liegen, ob die sich was einfallen lassen, damit das trotzdem geht.


 
naja wenns so einfach ginge, hätten die mainboardhersteller mMn schon was für 1155 im Angebot um non (K) CPUs zu übertakten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> naja wenns so einfach ginge, hätten die mainboardhersteller mMn schon was für 1155 im Angebot um non (K) CPUs zu übertakten.


 
Vielleicht ist es zu teuer und für 1155 lohnt das nicht, aber da der 2011 Käufer einfach bereit ist mehr auszugeben, machen sie das da. Spielt dann keine Rolle mehr, ob das Brett 300 oder 360 Euro kostet. Mal abwarten.
Oder die Funktion kostet 200€ mehr (), wer sich einen Xeon 8 Kerner kaufen will, wird auch das Geld über haben, um ein Brett zu kaufen, das das bietet.


----------



## Sturmtank (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

das stimmt allerdings auch, wir werden ja sehen, so lang dauerts ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Zu SB-E und IB gibt es auf Hardwareluxx.de ne neue Meldung, nach der man das mit dem OC wohl bei SB-E vergessen kann per BSCLK. Es wird wohl nur einige Stufen geben, um die herum man noch +/+ 5 MHz gehen kann. Dies sollen bei IB 100/166 MHz werden und bei SB-E wohl 100/125/166/200/250 MHz sein. Zusammen mit den Multiplikatorstufen geht da schon einiges, aber kein Vergleich zum Übertackten per FSB/BSCLK im 1MHz Schritten.

Ich denke mal die Sache wird sich auch bei den Xeons dann ähnlich verhalten.

Was allerdings sehr komisch ist, ist die folgende Angabe auf der geposteten Folie bei Core Frequency:

"SB-E Non-XE: TDP + 0 bins (no overclocking)"


Ja WAT DENN NU????????????? 

Also keine Ahnung, was man davon halten soll....

PS: Orginalquelle ist Exclusive: Intel's future base clock options unveiled by VR-Zone.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (2. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> und bei  SB-E wohl 100/125/166/200/250 MHz sein.



aber besser als nix, da man den Multi bei allen CPUs senken kann ist das kein so großes Problem. Ganz ans Limit wird man aber sicher nicht kommen. Einen 2,0 GHz 8 Kern Xeon könnte man so immerhin auf 5GHz takten wenn die 250 stabil laufen. Den Quadcore bekäme man auf 9GHz.



Skysnake schrieb:


> "SB-E Non-XE: TDP + 0 bins (no overclocking)"
> 
> 
> Ja WAT DENN NU?????????????



Da scheint es um den Multi zu gehen - diese Folie widerspricht damit aber wieder früheren News wonach der kleinere 6-Kerner ein "K" Modell sein soll. Wundert mich aber absolut nicht das dieser keinen (nach oben) offenen Multi hat - schließlich hätte er damit dem XE ziemlich das Wasser abgegraben.

mfg


----------



## XE85 (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: nur "abgespeckter" X79 zum Sandy E start?*

Im Forum von coolaler sind neue Benchmarks mit einem 8Kern Sandy Bridge E ES aufgetaucht. Die CPU läuft standardmäig mit 1,6GHz. In den Benchmarks läuft die CPU mir 1,9 bis 2,1GHz, was darauf hindeuted das der Turbo aktiv war. Im Leerlauf senkte die CPU den Takt auf 1,2GHz. Ein offenbar voll funktionierender Turbo ist eher selten bei ES CPUs. Auch der Turbo Takt ist, relativ zum original Takt gesehen, sehr hoch. 1,6 auf 2,1 GHz sind 31% übertaktung. Aktuelle SB Desktopmodelle takten nur um etwa 10-15% hoch. Nur Stromspar- und Mobil Modelle übertakten stärker. Unbekannt ist leider auf welchem Mainboard die CPU gelaufen.

Ein Bild der CPU:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benchmarks gibt es von Super Pi, CPU Mark99 und Wprime.

CPU Mark:

Beim CPU Mark erreicht die CPU 322 Punkte. Ein i5 Sandy Bridge erreicht bei 2 GHz etwa 290 Punkte.

Super Pi:

Bei Super Pi erreicht die CPU 17,831 Sekunden. Ein Wert der ebenfalls auf höhe von anderen SB CPUs mit gleichem Takt liegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wprime:

Hier wurde leider nur der 32M Benchmark gepostet. Dort ist die CPU nach 7,562s mit der Berechnung fertig. Mangels vergleichs Werten lässt sich daraus wenig ablesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles in allem sind die Werte so wie man das erwarten kann und sind keine große Überaschung. 

Quelle: Socket 2011 Sandy Bridge-EP 8C/16T !

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Tja es gibt jetzt auch neue Bilder von einem GB Sockel 2011 Board. Dieses hat sogar 8 RAM-Slots. Der ganze Rest ist allerdings MEHR als enttäuschend. Da scheint wohl entweder der Platz oder das Geld aus gegangen zu sein 



8 Ram-Slots
2/1/1 PCI-E 3.0 16/8/4
1 PCI-Slot 32Bit 
6 Sata Anschlüsse (wohl 2 SAS darunter)
3 4Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse
2 VGA Stecker 
6.1 Sound
Da der Artikel auf Donanimhaber nicht wirklich abrufbar ist, hier mal Bilder davon im Anhang.

So und jetzt mal noch was ernstes. Die Sache mit den VGA-Steckern und dem PCI-Slot macht natürlich doch Sinn  Es ist wohl ein Workstation/Server Board, wobei die 6 SATA Anschlüsse da schon SEHR mager sind.... 

Das MB ist aber voll geknallt bis zum geht nicht mehr. Also ich befürchte das MB wird die 600€ Marke sprengen.... Das ist echt heftig, wie nah die RAM-Slots am Sockel sitzen, und auch untereinander so nahe wies nur geht. Ich möchte echt nicht wissen, wie viele Layer das MB hat. Das wird echt krank 

EDIT: 

grad gesehen, das ich denk Link ganz vergessen hatte: http://www.donanimhaber.com/anakart...M-slotuna-sahip-X79-anakarti-goruntulendi.htm


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Tja es gibt jetzt auch neue Bilder von einem GB Sockel 2011 Board. Dieses hat sogar 8 RAM-Slots. Der ganze Rest ist allerdings MEHR als enttäuschend. Da scheint wohl entweder der Platz oder das Geld aus gegangen zu sein



Ein Mini ATX 2011


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Wat 

Meinst du, weil es so voll gestopft ist wie ein Mini ATX, oder weil es genau so spärlich ausgestattet ist wie ein Mini ATX Board? 

Also ich bin bei der Ausstattung wirklich enttäuscht muss ich sagen. Der Preis wird aber dennoch bombastisch sein, allein wegen den 2x4 RAM-Slots.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wat
> 
> Meinst du, weil es so voll gestopft ist wie ein Mini ATX, oder weil es genau so spärlich ausgestattet ist wie ein Mini ATX Board?
> 
> Also ich bin bei der Ausstattung wirklich enttäuscht muss ich sagen. Der Preis wird aber dennoch bombastisch sein, allein wegen den 2x4 RAM-Slots.



Mini ATX, weil es so mit PciEx spart ...sollte aber nur ein johk sein .


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Das es ein Joke sein sollte, war mir ja klar  Nur auf was du dich jetzt beziehst nicht wirklich 

Ich finde das MB aber auch bis auf die 8 RAM-Slots extrem dürftig.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Bei SBE sollen die Board Preise von 300 bis zu 700€ gehen


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Naja, war ja ab zu sehen oder?

Die ersten Sockel 1366 Boards gingen ja auch bis 400/500€ hoch und Sockel 2011 ist einfach durch viele Punkte noch komplexer und teurer. Also warum sollten die MBs billiger/gleich teuer werden?

Btw. Wenn man sich die Preise so anschaut, die man wohl erwarten kann, wird ein Server Bulli immer interessanter 

Die Boards sind da auch nicht teurer und man hat dann gleich ein Dual-Sockel Board, massig Sata/SAS Ports und verdammt langlebige Hardware. Ok, die Optik ist nicht wirklich knalle und es gibt halt kein OC, aber das wars dann auch. Dafür kann man dann echte 16 Hardware-Threads parallel ausführen, hat auch Quad-Channel mit 8 RAM-Slots, man habt aber nochmal nen zweiten Sockel daneben, und kann zur Not auch nen dann "alten" Opteron rein knallen mit bis zu 12 Threads pro CPU. Also ich wäre wirklich gespannt auf so einen Test. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja über SuperMicro mal einen Testmaschine  Wäre auf jeden Fall mal richtig interessant


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

300€ Board + 799€ 3930K ist schon voll Hammer


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Naja, ich würde eher 400€ fürs Board und den kleinen 6 Kerner mit 600€ veranschlagen. Kommt man dennoch auf 1k € für ein "Mittelklasse" 2011 System 

Fürs Flaggschiff denke ich halt dann folgendes: 500-600€ Board, man will ja 8 RAM-Slots und 1k€ für die CPU. Macht rund 1,5k €. Dafür bekomme ich knapp drei 2600k Grundsysteme 

Noch spannender wird halt, wann die 8 Kerner kommen, und ob Intel dann nicht doch mal über die 1k Grenze geht, einfach weil Sie es können, bzw. die Server-CPUs nicht unter Druck setzen wollen.

Billig wird der Spaß denke ich auf jeden Fall nicht werden. 

Vielleicht wird ja nen Server-Bulli als Mittelding ganz interessant.


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ....man will ja 8 RAM-Slots



mir reichen 4 locker - 4x 4GB rein - fertig



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde eher 400€ fürs Board ....



gibts für die spekulierten Preise auch irgend eine nachvollziehbare Quelle oder sind die nur völlig aus der Luft gegriffen?



Skysnake schrieb:


> wobei die 6 SATA Anschlüsse da schon SEHR mager sind....


 
Ansichtssache, mir reicht einer

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde eher 400€ fürs Board und den kleinen 6 Kerner mit 600€ veranschlagen. Kommt man dennoch auf 1k € für ein "Mittelklasse" 2011 System
> 
> Fürs Flaggschiff denke ich halt dann folgendes: 500-600€ Board, man will ja 8 RAM-Slots und 1k€ für die CPU. Macht rund 1,5k €. Dafür bekomme ich knapp drei 2600k Grundsysteme
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen ... das wenn der 3960X 1000€ kostet, der 3930K(der sogar absolut identisch ist mit sein offenen Multy) nur 500 oder 600€ kostet ... der i7 970 hatte ja schon ohne offenen Multy fast den selben Preis wie der 980x, und jetzt haben beide 6er einen offenen Multy  
Also für alle, die dachten sich ein ""Günstiges"" SB-E 6core System zu bauen ala 500€ 6core + 350€ Board , befürchte ich schon das schlimmste

Denn der Markt richtet sich immer an der Leistung, und da beide SB-E 6er fast die selbe Leistung haben, wird der Preis auch demendsprechend sein .
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht, das die 2mb L3  Cache alles rausreißen, oder den 3930K kann man nur bis 5,5ghz takten und den 3960X bis 6ghz und deshalb gibt es 400€ Preisunterschied.
500€ wird der 3930K erst kosten wenn der SB-E 8 core am start ist .


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

XE85, es gibt aber genug Leute, die es als extremen Rückschritt im Vergleich zu Sockel 1366 sehen, und man kann eben nicht einfach nur die 2GB Module nehmen. 

Naja, was haben die vernünftigen Sockel 1366 Boards zum Release hin gekostet? 300€ rum sollten es gewesen sein. Seit dem sind einige Jahre rum, die Inflation hat zugeschlagen, die MB-Preise sind mit der Begründung des gestiegenen Goldpreises gestiegen () der aktuell wieder ein Allzeithoch hinlegt, dazu hast du ein Quad-Channel-Interface anstelle von Tripple, dann sollte wohl noch SAS kommen, sowie allgemein wohl mehr Ports als bisher, ach ja und man wird wohl mehr Lanes haben, die dann auch noch PCI-E 3.0 sind statt 2.0.

Reicht das als Begründung, um von höheren Preisen aus zu gehen? Es ist ja nicht so, das ich allein damit da stehe, der davon ausgeht, dass die Preise der MBs im Schnitt über denen zur Einführung der 1366 Boards liegen wird.

EDIT: 
@PsychoQueeny:

Naja, er hat ja noch etwas mehr L3 Cache, und eventuell fehlen einige Multis für BCLK OC beim 3930k. Genaues wird man aber wohl erst in Q4 wissen. 500€ denk ich für den k nicht, aber 800€ finde ich etwas hoch gegriffen. Kann aber passieren. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht total unrealistisch.


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> XE85, es gibt aber genug Leute, die es als  extremen Rückschritt im Vergleich zu Sockel 1366 sehen.


 
inwifern? günstige 1366 Mobos haben nur 3 RAM Slots/CPU - macht +1 bei den Sockel 2011 Boards - Ich sehe da keinen Rückschritt



Skysnake schrieb:


> und man kann eben nicht einfach nur die 2GB Module nehmen.



bei < 20€ für ein 4GB DDR3-1600 Modul ist das zu verschmerzen. Bei Umrüstung vom Sockel 1366 kommt man um einen Ramkauf so und so nicht herum, es sei denn man begnügt sich mit Tripple Channel.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, was haben die vernünftigen Sockel 1366 Boards zum Release hin gekostet? 300€ rum sollten es gewesen sein.


 
bei etwa 150€ gings los. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Reicht das als Begründung, um von höheren Preisen aus zu gehen?


 
Ich bezweifle auch nicht höhere Preise, sondern die 400 oder gar 600€ für ein Standartboard. Für 600€ bekommt man aktuell Dual Sockel Mainboards mit 12 RAM Slots, 2nF 200, 7 16x Slots usw. Also 8 RAM Slots als Begründung für 600€ ist etwas mau.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ähm... XE85, ich sag doch für ein "gescheites" Board. Zeig mir mal bitte ein "gescheites" Sockel 1366 Board, das nur 3 RAM-Slots hat, und für 150€ zu haben war......

Wenn ich mir ne CPU für 1k€ kauf, dann werde ich sicherlich nicht zum billigsten vom billigsten beim Board greifen...

Zudem, ich hab bei den 600€ folgendes geschrieben:



> Fürs *Flaggschiff* denke ich halt dann folgendes: 500-600€ Board, man will ja 8 RAM-Slots und 1k€ für die CPU



Ich hab das wichtige mal unterstrichen... Also für die Flaggschiff CPU auch das Flaggschiff MB. Da passt das wohl durchaus. Wie du schon sagst, 600€ zahlst du schon heute für manches 1366 Board, und auch 400-500€ waren meines Wissens nach zwischenzeitlich für die High-End Singelsockel Boards zu berappen.

Ich frage mich echt, wie du auf die absoluten billig Boards kommst... Davon hat kein Mensch gesprochen, aber wer kauft sich so etwas?


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm... XE85, ich sag doch für ein "gescheites"  Board. Zeig mir mal bitte ein "gescheites" Sockel 1366 Board, das nur 3  RAM-Slots hat, und für 150€ zu haben war......



Das Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI war zB ein nicht unbeliebtes Sockel 1366 Mainboards mit 3 RAM Slots. Das gabs für 150€ - hat wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar den Spar Tipp bei PCGH bekommen und war keineswegs schlecht ausgestattet.



Skysnake schrieb:


> 600€ zahlst du schon heute für manches 1366 Board


 
Aber nicht für ein Single Sockel Board - für 600€ gibts ein EVGA SR2

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ja Super Board, 3 Ram Slots, dazu nur 2 PCI-E Slots, genau, dafür kauf ich mir ein High-End System  Sorry, aber das war schon damals nicht so wirklich pralle. Das war vielleicht für die Leute, die sich den aller kleinsten Sockel 1366 gekauft haben interessant, aber sonst sicherlich nicht, und schon gleich 10 mal nicht für jemanden der sich ein Sockel 2011 System holt. SB ist so stark, das man sich das eigentlich nur noch für MultiGPU kaufen muss/wird. 

Schau dir doch mal andere Boards an, wie das GB UD5, das lag bei 260€, ist dann ganz langsam runter auf 213€ und ist jetzt wieder bei knapp 280€, und das UD5 ist jetzt sicherlich kein Über-Board.

Oder nehmen wir mal das EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Was SLI, das ist ein wirklich gutes Board. Das hat folgenden Verlauf. 384€->489€->350€ jetzt. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein Board dieser Klasse für Sockel 2011 nicht um die 500€ kosten wird oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder nehmen wir mal das EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Was SLI, das ist ein wirklich gutes Board. Das hat folgenden Verlauf. 384€->489€->350€ jetzt. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein Board dieser Klasse für Sockel 2011 nicht um die 500€ kosten wird oder?


 
Ich frage mich ja, was so ein Rampage 4 Extreme oder EVGA Classified oder Gigabyte UD9 so für 2011 kosten wird. 
Die werden sicher eine Menge Ausstattung haben, sicher auch 8 RAM Bänke und bestimmt kaum ATX Format haben, eher größer sind (neues Gehäuse wird dann vielleicht sogar Pflicht beim Wechsel auf Sockel 2011) und eben deswegen auch entsprechend kosten.


----------



## steinschock (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Die günstigsten 1366 MB gingen bei 200€ los, erst nauch 6-12Mon gab es auch günstigere.

Davon abgesehen, 
ich dachte der 2011 / SB E hat keine IGP


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



steinschock schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen,
> ich dachte der 2011 / SB E hat keine IGP


 
Hat er auch nicht, wie kommst du darauf, dass er eine hat?


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Weil auf dem Bild, das ich gepostet habe, zwei VGA-Anschlüsse zu sehen sind  Also zumindest sieht es sehr sehr sehr sehr stark nach VGA-Anschlüssen aus.

Hab allerdings jetzt auch keinen iGPU Chip auf dem MB gefunden, ist bei ServerBoards aber ja recht normal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Darauf würde ich nichts geben, kann eine Menge bedeuten.


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder nehmen wir mal das EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Was SLI, das ist ein wirklich gutes Board.



Für Bencher sicher, für einen normalen PC ist es absolut unnötig. Die 2 nF 200 verbrauchen unmengen und haben keinen praktischen nutzen. Und das Board hat noch nichtmal SATA 6 oder USB 3. Ich hatte das Board auch, habe es wieder verkauft und würde es nie wieder kaufen. Das "kleine" EVGA Board das ich jetzt habe bietet (von den pseudo 16x Slots abgesehn) praktisch die gleiche Ausstattung zum halben Preis.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

*@ Skysnake*

Neue Bilder? Nope. Das Bild ist aus einer Heise-News vom 01.06. *geklaut*, das Board wurde auf der Computex gezeigt. Ist keine Desktop-Platine, sondern Server. Deswegen haben wir die Meldung auch nicht weiter aufgegriffen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ja Marc, das hatte ich danach auch herausgefunden, da wars dann aber schon zu spät  Versteh da Donanimhaber.com nicht. Manchmal sollte man doch etwas kritischer sein bei den Quellen, oder gegenüber dem Translator Kauderwelsch. 

Vielleicht hats der eine oder andere aber doch noch nicht gekannt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Roadmaps und so haben die oft exklusiv, in dem Fall war's aber alt und ohne Quelle kopiert


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ja deswegen bin ich da auch erst gnadenlos drauf rein gefallen. 

Wobei ich mir aber auch nicht sicher bin, ob ihr das Bild schon hatte auf der Main. Bis dort hin war mein Stand nämlich, dass es noch keine Boards mit 8 RAM-Slots gezeigt worden wären, außer vielleicht ein Server-Board, wo es eigentlich klar ist.

BTW: hier noch der Link. Hab gerade gesehen, das ich den ganz vergessen hatte ein zu tragen, da ich Donanimhaber.com gar nicht erreichen konnte als ich den Post geschrieben habe. Irgendwie hatte entweder ich, oder die heute einige Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit.

http://www.donanimhaber.com/anakart...M-slotuna-sahip-X79-anakarti-goruntulendi.htm


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

@XE Ja es gibt für die Preise ne Quelle, aber du antwortest ja nicht auf Pinnwandeinträger, daher nehm ich an du willst sie wohl nicht lesen...


----------



## XE85 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> daher nehm ich an du willst sie wohl nicht lesen...



doch, nur habe ich dafür:



> da müsstest du halt dann selber drin suchen...



aktuell keine Zeit. Du könntest ja auch das entscheidende hier posten. Nicht 1:1 sondern mit eigenen Worten. Woher stammen die infos in diesem Chat überhaupt?

mfg


----------



## Teekay (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Hi Leute hab mal eine kurze Frage.

Bis vor kurzem dachte ich dass die "HD3000 integrierte Grafikeinheit von Sandy Bridge" selbstverständlich die Grafikkarte(z.B GTX 580) UNTERSTÜTZT und man somit sogar noch mehr Grafikleistung kriegt.
Gerade habe ich gelesen das die IGP(HD3000) sich abschaltet wenn man eine Grafikkarte im PCI-E Steckplatz hat.
Da 99% der Leute eine extra Grafikkarte haben ist es doch absolut schwachsinnig überhaupt über die Leistung der integrierten Grafikeinheit zu reden wenn sie immer aus ist (außer vll Notebooks) oder?
Klärt mich auf und sagt mir bitte das z.B. bei Ivy Bridge die IGP die Grafikkarte UNTERSTÜTZEN wird um Games NOCHHH besser zocken zu können.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## spionkaese (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Teekay schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab mal eine kurze Frage.
> 
> Bis vor kurzem dachte ich dass die "HD3000 integrierte Grafikeinheit von Sandy Bridge" selbstverständlich die Grafikkarte(z.B GTX 580) UNTERSTÜTZT und man somit sogar noch mehr Grafikleistung kriegt.
> Gerade habe ich gelesen das die IGP(HD3000) sich abschaltet wenn man eine Grafikkarte im PCI-E Steckplatz hat.
> ...


 Nop, iGPU ist nur für Leute die strom sparen wollen / keine ded. GPU haben.
Ne CF Funktion gibts afaik bei den Llanos. Die sind aber von der CPU Leisung nicht mit Intel vergleichbar und die GPU Leistung liegt weit unter der einer ded. GPU.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Wenn eine dedizierte Karte drin steckt, ist die iGPU deaktiviert.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



XE85 schrieb:


> doch, nur habe ich dafür:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das will ich dir ja sagen, das dürfen nicht alle lesen


----------



## Teekay (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Unfassbarerweise glaub ich das die meisten leute das auch so verstanden haben(das die IGPU die Grafikkarte unterstützt)
Hmm trotzdem ist Sandy Bridge E(32nm) eigentlich "altmodischer" als eine 22nm Ivy Bridge 3D Tri-Gate CPU. Aber wenn die Ivy Bridge Grafik aus ist(dx11) und letzendlich nur ein quad core mit wahrscheinlich wie immer 3,4-3,6ghz wie schon seit jahren bleibt, bietet ein 6core mehr. Aber der billigste 6core kostet dann 500.. und ivy bridge könnte auch billiger und besser, wie sandy bridge gegenüber sockel 1366.. (2600k billiger und besser als alle 1366 bis auf 990x).

Was sagt ihr? Ivy bridge mit 3,4ghz-3,6ghz quad.. oder sandy bridge 3,4ghz(nicht die 1000euro variante) x 6


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Teekay schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem dachte ich dass die "HD3000 integrierte Grafikeinheit von  Sandy Bridge" selbstverständlich die Grafikkarte(z.B GTX 580)  UNTERSTÜTZT und man somit sogar noch mehr Grafikleistung kriegt.



Es ist völlig unnötig das die HD3000 eine GTX 580 unterstützt. Bei den Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen die man mit einer GTX580 einstellen kann würde die Leistung praktisch gar nicht steigen. Eher im gegenteil, die HD3000 würde die GTX580 wahrscheinlich ausbremsen da das ganze ja synchronisiert werden muss. Das eine Multi GPU Lösung zwischen onboard und dezitierter GPU nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist sieht man ja bei Llano. Besser zocken kann man damit mit sicherheit nicht. Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung ist es die iGPU im idle statt der Grafikkarte zu nutzen. Das ist bereits möglich.

mfg


----------



## tobibo (14. August 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung ist es die iGPU im idle statt der Grafikkarte zu nutzen. Das ist bereits möglich.
> 
> mfg



Was aber aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr so viel bringt, da die heutigen Grakas bereits einen recht sparsamen 3D Modus haben.

Funktioniert das jetzt eigentlich oder muss man immernoch im Bios zwischen der IGP und der dedizierten Graka wechseln?


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Aber nicht mit den Desktop-Systemen.

Und btw. wäre die SB iGPU DX11 Fähig, könnte man Sie durchaus einfach für die Beschleunigung nutzen. So lange man keine Grafikausgabe zwingend benötigt, wäre die iGPU durchaus nutzbar. Intel hat dies bisher aber noch nicht geschafft. Vielleicht packen Sie es ja mit Ivy Bridge.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



tobibo schrieb:


> ....oder muss man immernoch im Bios zwischen der IGP und der dedizierten Graka wechseln?


 
nein muss man nicht mehr



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit den Desktop-Systemen.



Doch auch das geht, mir fällt nur grad der Name der Software nicht ein die man dafür benötigt.

Edit: Lucid Virtu braucht man dafür



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw. wäre die SB iGPU DX11 Fähig, könnte man Sie durchaus einfach  für die Beschleunigung nutzen. .



Die iGPU kann für Beschleunigung (zb Video) benutzt werden, owohl sie kein DX11 unterstützt

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Aber nicht zusammen mit ner dezidierten GPU....  Von nichts anderem habe ich gesprochen

Zudem kannst du die iGPU von Intel nicht so "einfach" für Beschleunigung nutzen. Das sind nur einige wenige ausgewählte Sachen, die man damit machen kann, und das nicht mal so einfach. Oder kannst du mir sagen, wie ich ne nBody Simulation auf ner Intel iGPU laufen lasse? Ich glaub das wird schwierig...

Und Lucid Virtu ist mal voll fürn Poppes, wenn man ne aktuelle GPU hat. Die dezidierte GPU schaltet ja nicht aus.... Das einzige wo es interessant wäre ist, wenn man noch son asbach uralt Teil hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer, und man die Beschleunigung von Intel nutzen will, nur warum sollte ich dann überhaupt noch die dezidierte haben wollen?????

Zumindest habe ich nicht gehört, das man die dezidierte GPU per Software ganz vom Saft trennen könnte. Das kommt vielleicht in der nächsten oder übernächsten Generation, aber wenn du schon über AMDs Crossfire als unbrauchbar sprichst, dann kannst du das nicht mal ansatzweise ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sind nur einige wenige ausgewählte Sachen, die man damit machen kann.


 
Klar sind es nur wenige Sachen, aber es ist nicht so das die GPU nur zu Grafikkausage dient.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder kannst du mir sagen, wie ich ne nBody Simulation auf ner Intel iGPU laufen lasse?


 
Dafür ist die GPU auch nicht gedacht



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich nicht gehört, das man die dezidierte GPU per Software  ganz vom Saft trennen könnte.



Da sind jetzt wiederum AMD und nv gefagt eine deratige Möglichkeit zu implementieren.



Skysnake schrieb:


> aber wenn du schon über AMDs Crossfire als  unbrauchbar sprichst, dann kannst du das nicht mal ansatzweise ernsthaft  in Erwägung ziehen.



Den zusammenhang verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. AMD Crossfire ist insofern unbrauchbar weil es massives Mikroruckeln erzeugt, das durch die verschiedenen Eckdaten der  GPUs bei Llano + dezitierter GPU noch verstärkt wird. Aber was genau soll das jetzt mit dem welchselseitigen Nutzen der GPUs zu tun haben?


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

GANZ einfach, die Voraussetzungen dafür, das die iGPU von SB sinnvoll genutzt werden kann, eben dass sich die dezidierte komplett abschaltet, sind eben nicht gegeben, womit die ganze Sache total fürn Arsch ist. Bei dem asymmetrischen CrossfireX hast du wenigstens teilweise einen Mehwert. Bei dem Software Lucid Hydra dingens hast du gar keinen Mehrwert.

Und seid wann entscheidest du, für was eine GPU gedacht ist, und für was nicht? Nur weil Intel es nicht gebacken bekommen hat, die GPU in SB bereits damit auszurüsten, ist eine GPU dafür also nicht gedacht, wenn mit IB die iGPU dies dann aber kann, dann ist das natürlich ein Vorteil oder was...

Sorry, gerade n-Body-Sims und viele andere Sachen passen sehr schön auf ne GPU. Wenn sich iGPUs mal durchsetzen, könnte man viele Sachen dort hin auslagern, wie KI, Fluidanimation oder sonstige Dinge, die eben Physik beschreiben. Die dezidierte GPU kann sich dann alleinig um die Grafikausgabe kümmern. Zudem kann man dann halt auch viel besser Aufgaben zwischen CPU und GPU hin und her schieben. Aber klar, ne GPU ist nur zur Grafikausgabe da und damit hat sichs.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> GANZ einfach, die Voraussetzungen dafür, das die  iGPU von SB sinnvoll genutzt werden kann, eben dass sich die dezidierte  komplett abschaltet, sind eben nicht gegeben, womit die ganze Sache  total fürn Arsch ist.



Wie gesagt, AMD und nv sind hier am Zug ihre GPUs komplett deaktivierbar zu machen, von seiten intels sind die Vorrausetzungen gegeben, die passende Software gibts auch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und seid wann entscheidest du, für was eine GPU gedacht ist, und für was  nicht?



Ich entscheide gar nichts. Ich sehe das was du hier machst nur eben nicht als konstukrive, angebrachte Kritik. Wenn Ivy da ist wirst du dir bestimmt wieder etwas rauspicken und rummeckern, nur weil intel eben keinen (noch) Nischenmarkt unterstützt sondern sich auf das konzentirert was für die breite Masse schon jetzt interessant und sinnvoll ist.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Wenn Intel endlich DX11 bringt, und OpenCL vollständig unterstützt mit der iGPU, sowie es mit den anderen Herstellern gebacken bekommt, die dezidierte GPU komplett ab zu stellen, dann ist das ne mega tolle Sache, die Chance haben Sie, wenn Sie diese nicht nutzen, dann müssen Sie sich die Kritik gefallen lassen, und es ist nicht zwingend nur die Aufgabe von AMD und nVidia. Intel hat dank Chipsatzherstellung etc. die Chance, dies auch über das Bios zu regeln, und der dezidierten GPU halt übers MB ab zu drehen. Die Verantwortung hier schlicht auf nVidia und AMD ab zu wälzen, ist falsch.

Und XE85 ich suche mir keinen Nischenmarkt raus. Gerade für die 0815 Maschine es OpenCL sehr interessant, da man durch angepasste Software eine menge Mehrleistung generieren kann. Vor allem, da eben die Bereitschaft Software entsprechend an zu passen im Professionellen-Bereich eben viel höher ist, da man für die Software mehr verlangen kann.

Allein große SQL-Datenbanken zu durchsuchen, quicksort etc. etc. können durchaus sehr von ner iGPU profitieren, da man die Daten eben nicht erst kopieren muss.

Oder schau dir Matlab, etc. etc. etc. an, da haben inzwischen auch schon sehr viele Namhafte Firmen OpenCL-Support eingebaut, oder sind noch dabei, dies zu machen. Spätestens, wenn Intel da mit einer eigenen iGPU die DX11 und OpenCL voll unterstützt, wird es dort nochmals einen richtigen Schub geben, was die Softwareentwicklung angeht. Intel ist da im Moment aber ganz klar eine Technologiebremse, da Sie eben ganz klar der Marktführer sind. Zudem haben Sie ja teilweise doch recht vollmundig ihren OpenCL Support versprochen, aber bis auf heiße Luft kam da noch nichts bis jetzt. Das ist wirklich traurig.

Überlege dir doch mal ganz einfach, ob der von mir umrissene Marktbereich wirklich ein "Nischenmarkt" ist, oder nicht. Wenn man an AMDs , Llano, Bobcat, Trinity, GCN usw. , nVidias Fermi, Kepler und Maxwell, sowie Tegra 3 usw, sowie Intels Larrabee, Ferry Knights und KnigtsKorner, sowie SB iGPU und vor allem auch die iGPU von IB denkt, auf die ein Schwerpunkt gelegt wird, dann würde ich mir wirklich noch mal überlegen, ob das wirklich so ein "Nischenmarkt" ist, oder ob der Gamer Markt, der bis jetzt immer die Technologie weiter nach vorne getrieben hat, nicht so langsam zum "Nischen-/Randgruppenmarkt" mutiert, einfach weil dank Konsolen und Cross-Plattformentwicklungen nicht mehr wirklich richtig viel geht. Dadurch das GPUs flexibler geworden sind, sind Sie eben für sehr viele schmackhaft/interessant geworden, wobei dies einen genau so großen, wenn nicht gar sogar noch weitaus größen Markt als Potenzial bietet als der Gamermarkt bis jetzt.

Also nochmals als Frage an dich, die du noch nicht beantwortet hast, welchen Nutzen bringt Lucid Hydra? Oder anders gesagt, welchen Vorteil hab ich denn die iGPU von SB zu nutzen mit ihrem sehr beschränkten Funktionsumfang?

Du willst/kannst dir einfach nicht eingestehen, das Intel in diesem Punkt die Entwicklung einfach total verschlafen hat, bzw. schlicht nicht konkurrenzfähig ist, da Ihnen das Know-How fehlt.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Intel hat dank Chipsatzherstellung etc. die  Chance, dies auch über das Bios zu regeln, und der dezidierten GPU halt  übers MB ab zu drehen.



Ich bezweifle stark das man das ganze einfach so über das Mainboard lösen kann und die GPU einfach so deaktivieren kann. Das versuchte nv schon als es man noch eigene Chipsätze gefertigt hat und ist daran gescheitert. Bekanntlich hat man damals damit begonnen ausschließlich Chipsätze mit GPU zu fertigen um die Graka zu im idle zu deaktivieren. Wirklich funktioniert hat es nicht. Auch heute wieder gibt mit Lucid Virtu die Möglichkeit, wieder scheitert man daran das die Graka nicht komplett deaktiviert werden kann. Hier muss also in meinen Augen sehrwohl (auch) der Hebel bei den Grakas angesetzt werden um erstmal überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu haben diese im laufenden Betrieb, denn das ist ja das entscheidende, zu deaktivieren und wieder zu raktivieren. Denn das ist ja der Punkt an dem es aktuell scheitert. Ideal wäre hier natürlich wenn sich alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch setzen und an einer Lösung arbeiten die in allen Konfigurationen funktioniert, inkl Software damit man nicht wie jetzt auf Software von Drittherstellern angewiesen ist. Dazu wird es nur leider nicht kommen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also nochmals als Frage an dich, die du noch nicht beantwortet hast, welchen Nutzen bringt Lucid Hydra?



Was willst du denn jetzt genau mit Hydra? Das ist ja wieder eine völlig andere Baustelle und war überhaupt nicht das Thema.

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Exclusive: Sandy Bridge-E to ship without cooler by VR-Zone.com

Na das klingt ja abenteuerlich.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ja das haben wir in einem anderen Topic auch schon heraus gefunden. Du kannst dich da ja gern an der Diskussion beteiligen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...nbar-komplett-ohne-kuehler-7.html#post3325466


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Exclusive: Sandy Bridge-E to ship without cooler by VR-Zone.com
> 
> Na das klingt ja abenteuerlich.



Bei den 180Watt scheint es sich um den Peak Verbrauch zu handeln. Die gleiche Technik gibt es auch bei Sandy Bridge N und nennt sich Turbo 2.0. Die kurzzeitigen Lastspitzen müssen natürlich vom Netzteil, Kühlung usw abgefangen werden.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

130W sind für den XE-Boxed kein Ding. Aber Hauptsache mit "Schweinerei", "peinlich", "wirklich böse übertrieben" und "Imageschaden" kommentieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, welchen Vorteil hab ich denn die iGPU von SB zu nutzen mit ihrem sehr beschränkten Funktionsumfang?


 
Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass du die IGP nutzen kannst, wenn deine Grafikkarte z.B. in der RMA ist oder du sie verkauft hast und die neue Karte noch nicht eingetroffen ist.
Für was anderes taugt die IGP nicht.

Da ich persönlich genügend Grafikkarte liegen habe, habe ich auch kein Z68 Brett, muss mir also auch keine Gedanken um SSd Caching oder Lucid machen.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 130W sind für den XE-Boxed kein Ding. Aber Hauptsache mit "Schweinerei", "peinlich", "wirklich böse übertrieben" und "Imageschaden" kommentieren



Tja, wer den Boxed weglässt und ihn extra verkauft, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er dafür kritisiert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Die IGP ist für Otto-Normal völlig ausreichend, auch für diverse Spiele. 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wer den Boxed weglässt und ihn extra verkauft, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er dafür kritisiert wird.


Gerüchte ...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ich glaube nicht dass der Boxed wegfällt


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Marc, natürlich alles unter der Prämisse, dass das so korrekt ist, wovon man aber durchaus ausgehen kann. VR-Zone bringt doch immer wieder richtige Sachen, und würde ich jetzt nicht als total unzuverlässige Quelle einstufen. Klar ist man vor Enten NIE sicher, hat man ja an Doanimhaber und BD gesehen, aber davon muss man nicht ausgehen.

Die Sache mit der TDP ist halt immer so eine Sache. Es kommt drauf an, was man als Grundlage dafür nutzt, und genau da liegt eben der Hase begraben. Man kann sich da sehr schön etwas zurecht rechnen, zumal es eben keine Desktop-CPUs sind, wo dann Leute daher kommen und einem den Hals umdrehen, weil die Klima der Rechenzentrums die Sache nicht verpackt. 

Zudem wird von 180W Verbrauch gesprochen. Das ist schon heftig, und ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass das wirklich nur sehr kurze Episoden sind, sondern je nach Anwendung man eben die 180W doch klar sprengt. Ich würde sagen, VR-Zone hat auch nicht ohne Grund "Beast" geschrieben.

So, weiter im Reigen:
Das würde auch alles erklären, warum Intel ne WaKü eingeplant hat, warum SB-E so spät kommt, warum es nur einen Hexa-Core gibt. Es könnte sich mehr oder weniger das gleiche Spiel wie bei nVidia ereignen. Ein Monster Chip, bei dem man etwas nicht bedacht hat, bzw. Die Physik einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht bei den größeren Skalen, und man muss einige Anpassungen vornehmen, die einem aber das gesamte Konzept durcheinander bringen und massiv die Leistungsaufnahme nach oben treiben, weil es einfach nicht mehr so passt, wie es sein sollte.

Es würde sich halt wirklich alles mehr oder weniger Perfekt erklären lassen. Auch die Aussage bzgl. der Verspätung von SBE Xeons zur CeBIT, und das am Anfang eine eher schlechte Verfügbarkeit gegeben sein wird. Man braucht halt vielleicht einen Respin mehr als geplant. Das dauert halt ein paar Monate. Normal eher so 6 Monate, aber sagen wir Intel schafft es halt mal wieder schneller. Dann sind es aber dennoch locker 3 Monate, was ja zu der Verspätung passen würde. 

Also für mich klingt das alles schon recht plausibel. Die Zeit wird zeigen, was dran ist, aber wenn man bedenkt, wie sonst im Allgemeinen über solche "Gerüchte" diskutiert wird, wo man wirklich absolut keine Grundlage hat, dann sollte man diese Meldung wirklich nicht so einfach vom Tisch wischen, und schon gar nicht komplett unter selbigen Fallen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Ausgehend von einem i7-2600K, der real ohne IGP die 90W nicht knackt, sollen plus 50 Prozent Kerne und PCI-E bei gleichem Takt in der doppelten Leistungsaufnahme resultieren? Das erachte ich als sehr unwahrscheinlich (die WaKü-Geschichte btw auch, bei AMD wie Intel). Vielleicht haben die Jungs von VR-Zone einfach die TDP der 8C-Xeons auf den Desktop-SNB-E übertragen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

hm.. halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Sie sprechen ja von "consuming" also wirklich verbrauch und eben nicht von TDP. Von Xeons oder 8 Kernern ist auch absolut keine Rede, und eben auch der Hinweis, das dies ohne OC so sei. Was ich mir nur vorstellen könnte ist, das Sie aufgrund der Angabe bzgl der Netzteile diese Annahme getroffen haben, so ganz schlüssig scheint mir dies aber nicht zu sein.

Naja Marc, du hast ja einen größeren DIE, der hat tendenziell eine größere Qualitätsschwankung in sich als eine kleine CPU. Da macht man aus einer etwas schlechteren eben einfach einen 2500k oder so. Das geht beim SB-E nicht in dem Rahmen, einfach weil er viel größer ist. 

Dazu kommt noch, das da die zusätzlichen QPI-Ports vorhanden sind, und eben die ganzen PCI-E 3.0 Lanes. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Also nicht nur die reine Anzahl, sondern auch noch, das es eben 3.0 ist und nicht 2.0. Das treibt den Verbrauch auch nach oben, da man einen stärkeren Signaltreiber bei höheren Frequenzen brauch, ganz abgesehen davon, dass das ganze Ding eben bei höheren Frequenzen arbeitet, und daher schon mehr verbraucht. Genau das Gleiche auf für den DDR3 Controller. Der hat halt auch die Fähigkeit bis zu 12 DIMM-Slots anzusteuern. Ergo muss das Ding auch so ausgelegt sein, das es genug BUMS hat um die Signale zu treiben. Das ist natürlich auch nicht hilfreich was den Verbrauch angeht.

Und zu guter Letzt, hast du onChip halt längere Strecken zurück zu legen, womit du auch bei der Kommunikation innerhalb des chips stärkere Signaltreiber brauchst, damit am anderen Ende auch noch was vernünftiges ankommt, und das Problem wird wohl nicht linear mit der Chipausdehnung anwachsen. Gerade das Übersprechen/Tunnelströme zwischen Leitungen kann da echt zum Problem werden, wenn die Distanzen anwachsen.

Ich würde daher wirklich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass der 3960X nicht doch trotz fehlender iGPU den doppelten Verbrauch hat. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit mehr Verbrauch rechnen, als dem Doppelten des 2600k ohne iGPU.

Für mich ist PCI-E 3.0 halt die große Unbekannte. Man ist ja bei 3.0 von 8/10 Codierung auf 128/130 gegangen, einfach deswegen, weil man die ansonsten nötigen Taktraten nicht gepackt hätte, ohne sowohl bei den MBs total aufwendig an die Sache ran gehen zu müssen mit anderen Materialien etc. aber auch ohne den Stromverbrauch regelrecht explodieren zu lassen, um das Signal überhaupt bis an die Slots zu bringen. Die Signaltreiber wären da einfach zu groß und Leistungshungrig geworden.

Ob man sich da eventuell verschätzt hat, insbesondere weil der PCI-E Controller ja dennoch anspruchsvoller geworden ist durch die dennoch angestiegenen Taktraten, ist halt nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. Eventuell haben Sie auch Probleme mit irgendwelchen großen Multiplexern für die Kommunikation und eben die PCI-E Lanes. Es gibt halt unzählige Punkte, die zu gravierenden Problemen führen können, die Redesigns erforderlich machen, und dann gleich die Leistungsaufnahme in die Höhe treiben.

Btw. SBE hat ja zumindest bei den Oca-Cores auch etwas mehr Cache, das macht auch etwas aus, kann man aber für den 3960 wirklich vergessen.

Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum nur Hexa-Cores am Anfang zur Verfügung stehen, und der Quad womöglich auch noch später kommt (Vielleicht auch Probleme mit der Leistungsaufnahme, aufgrund von Produktionsproblemen und eines dann misserablen Performance/Watt-Verhältnisses?). Und ich will jetzt nichts davon hören, das Intel halt nicht mehr bringen muss. Das ist mindestens genau so unwahrscheinlich, wie die 180Watt Verbrauch ohne OC. Aber wirklich mindestens. Intel hat eigentlich nie so krass etwas zurück gehalten.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Benchmarks eines 8 Kern Xeon ES*

Von vr-Zone gibts grade eine neue News die sich mit den Preisen befasst. Man will aus, wie man selbst sagt, aus sehr zuverlässigen Quellen erfahren haben das die SBE CPUs folgende Preise haben sollen:

i7-3960X: 999$
i7-3930K: 583$
i7-3820: 294$

Demnach soll also der kleine 6 Kerner deutlich billiger sein als der XE und etwa den Preis des jetzigen i7-980 haben, dieser kostet aktuell etwa 480€. Der Quadcore i7-3820 liegt demnach sogar unter dem aktuellen $ Preis des i7-2600k, dieser kostet aktuell bei intel 320$. Es ist allerdings wahrscheinlich das dieser bis November zum SBE Start noch im Preis fällt bzw ein schnelleres Modell auf den Markt kommt.

Das intel diese News natürlich nicht kommentiert ist sie mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Quelle: http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-s-sandy-bridge-e-priced-don-t-expect-any-surprises/13298.html

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Hälst du Vr-Zone jetzt für glaubwürdig oder nicht?

Der 3960X war klar, wobei man, sollte der Kühler wirklich fehlen, doch unterm Strich einen kleinen Aufschlag hat im Vergleich zu sonst, wobei der Preis eben fix ist, und über die Leistung genau 0 aussagt in diesem Speziellen Fall.

Sollte der 3930k wirklich so "billig" werden, wobei es doch wahrscheinlich zum Start wohl so 580€ sein werden, liegt es nicht sonderlich unterhalb meiner Erwartung von 600-700€. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch eher von 700 ausgegangen, da es eben eine k CPU ist, und damit dem 3960 doch ziemlich den Sinn entzieht. Man wird also gespannt schauen müssen, wie hoch der 3930k taktet. Wenn das nur ~2,5 GHz sind, wäre das halt auch wieder suboptimal, würde aber den recht großen Preisabstand wieder rechtfertigen zum 3960X. So recht vertrauen macht mir die Meldung aber noch nicht, da ich eben befürchte, dass da irgendwo ein Hacken an der Sache ist. Entweder für uns User, dass der 3930k ohne OC mit ziemlichen Abstrichen daher kommt, oder aber für Intel, indem kaum einer einen Sinn im 3960X sieht, und dieser sich kaum verkaufen wird.

Was den 3820 angeht, so wird sich da zeigen müssen, wie sehr er sich gegen einen 2600k absetzt, und ob eventuell noch ein 2700k, 2800k oder 2900k kommt. Ich befürchte allerdings, das er nicht schneller sein wird als die schnellste Sockel 1155 CPU, die dann aber vielleicht auch einen Zehner oder so teurer sein kann. Unterm Strich dann aber außer für Leute, die die PCI-E Lanes wollen ziemlich uninteressant dann. 

Dadurch, das keine 8 Kerner erst mal kommen, lässt sich Intel einfach verdammt wenig Spielraum für Sockel 2011.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich denke mal, es ist auch Abhängig von Bulldozer, was die CPUs für Sockel 2011 denn nun am Ende kosten werden und ob Intel bei 1155 noch mit höher getakteten CPUs als den i7 2600 reagieren. Allersings ist ein i7 2700 eigentlich sehr sinnfrei, wenn nur 100 oder 200MHz mehr, dann kann man den 2600er auch gleich streichen, wenn ein besseres Modell kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich hatte schon vor Wochen gesagt 300/500/1.000 Euro 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man wird also gespannt schauen müssen, wie hoch der 3930k taktet. Wenn das nur ~2,5 GHz sind, wäre das halt auch wieder suboptimal, würde aber den recht großen Preisabstand wieder rechtfertigen zum 3960X.


Das ist doch altbekannt ... 3,2 GHz. Davon ab gibt's da nichts zu rechtfertigen - ein XE ist ein XE und kostet 999$. Punkt.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich befürchte allerdings, das er nicht schneller sein wird als die schnellste Sockel 1155 CPU, die dann aber vielleicht auch einen Zehner oder so teurer sein kann.


Heute ist nicht dein Tag, oder? Der Core i7-3820 bietet mehr Takt, mehr Cache und mehr Bandbreite als der Core i7-2600K, ist also definitiv schneller.


----------



## XE85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hälst du Vr-Zone jetzt für glaubwürdig oder nicht?



Ich betrachte deren News eher skeptisch. Das sie mit den 999$ der XE CPU Recht haben, daran gibts wohl nichts zu zweifeln, auch der Preis des Quadcore ist in meinen Augen realistisch. Der kleine 6 Kerner ist eben schwer einzuschätzen was intel hier letzendlich macht, völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist der Preis aber nicht wie ich finde. Und wie ich ja geschrieben habe sollte man es mit vorsicht genießen, nicht für bare Münze nehmen und dann jammern weil der kleine 6 Kerner doch teurer ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dadurch, das keine 8 Kerner erst mal kommen, lässt sich Intel einfach verdammt wenig Spielraum für Sockel 2011.


 
8 Kerner kommen ja, nur halt als Xeon und vorerst nur für Server. Inwiweit man die dann auf Desktopmobos betreiben kann wird sich zeigen, es spricht im Prinzip aber nichts dagegen. Vll lässt sich auch das ein oder andere 8 Kern ES zu nem halbwegs annnehmbaren Preis in Bucht schießen. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ja und vielleicht erwische ich nen Ferrari für nen tausender. Möglich ist es, wahrscheinlich? Eher nicht. Aber sich darauf zu verlassen ist schon sehr feist.

@Marc:
Die 1k€ waren klar, die 300€ auch so ziemlich. Der Knackpunkt ist der 3930k, und da liegst du genau so weit, wenn ich weiter weg als ich 
So jetzt mal Spaß beiseite.

Dass die EE 1k€ kostet ist klar, aber welchen Sinn hat Sie denn bitte noch, wenn der 3930k nicht mal 600$ kostet, und auch einen freien Multi bietet. Also so verrückt sind nicht mal die totalen Intel-Fanboys. Kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass das einer kauft. Da könnte es durchaus wirtschaftlicher sein, direkt zu nem Xeon zu greifen. Daher bin ich noch immer sehr skeptisch was die Sache angeht. Ich kann Quantis Aussage da aber durchaus etwas abgewinnen. Wenn BD ein Erfolg wird, schreibt Intel den 3960X mehr oder weniger ab, und lässt halt den Preis als EE stehen und hofft auf ein paar Dumme, einfach weil ne EE halt 1k€ kosten und fertig, und legt dann halt wie auf der einen Roadmap zu sehen war, Ende Q2 Anfang Q3 mit dem Octa nach, der dann die 1k€ rechtfertigt.

Naja, und wenn BD nicht so der Brüller wird, greift Intel in die Vollen und verlangt 700-900€ für den 3930k.

Das halt ich wirklich als glaubwürdigste Konstellation.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Der XE hat mehr Cache sowie Takt und ist eben ein XE - das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass man das schnellste möchte. Davon ab ist Intels Preismodell seit Jahren stabil, die richten sich idR nicht nach der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Heute ist nicht dein Tag, oder? Der Core i7-3820 bietet mehr Takt, mehr Cache und mehr Bandbreite als der Core i7-2600K, ist also definitiv schneller.


 Mehr Takt = Wayne Jeder von uns macht wohl OC, Cache und Bandbreite haste Recht das sind 5%?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

OC geht bei beiden CPUs, das ist kein Argument. Von Haus aus bietet der Core i7-3820 jedoch 3,6 bis 3,9 GHz statt 3,4 bis 3,7 GHz. Hinzu kommen 10 statt 8 MiByte Cache und die doppelte (!) Speicherbandbreite. Ich erwarte hier ein Plus im hohen einstelligen bis sehr niedrigen zweistelligen Prozentbereich bei Spielen (5 bis 15%).


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OC geht bei beiden CPUs, das ist kein Argument. Von Haus aus bietet der Core i7-3820 jedoch 3,6 bis 3,9 GHz statt 3,4 bis 3,7 GHz. Hinzu kommen 10 statt 8 MiByte Cache und die doppelte (!) Speicherbandbreite. Ich erwarte hier ein Plus im hohen einstelligen bis sehr niedrigen zweistelligen Prozentbereich bei Spielen (5 bis 15%).


 Na und? Kannste ja beide gleich hoch takten () und dann ist das MHz Plus weg...
Werden wir ja sehen was sich an der *IPC* verändert 
Btw. Als Boxedkühler wird gerade mit ner modofizierten H70 rumprobiert (Silentradi)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon vor Wochen gesagt 300/500/1.000 Euro



Spekulieren kann jeder. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist doch altbekannt ... 3,2 GHz. Davon ab gibt's da nichts zu rechtfertigen - ein XE ist ein XE und kostet 999$. Punkt.
> Heute ist nicht dein Tag, oder? Der Core i7-3820 bietet mehr Takt, mehr Cache und mehr Bandbreite als der Core i7-2600K, ist also definitiv schneller.


 
Und deswegen wird er nicht günstiger sein als der i7 2600k.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der XE hat mehr Cache sowie Takt und ist eben ein XE - das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass man das schnellste möchte. Davon ab ist Intels Preismodell seit Jahren stabil, die richten sich idR nicht nach der Konkurrenz.



Warum hat denn der i7 970 fast so viel gekostet wie der 980X und ist erst mit dem Erscheinen von Sandy günstiger geworden?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spekulieren kann jeder.


Das ist an sich keine Speku, da Intels Preise je nach Segment seit Jahren ziemlich stabil sind - vor allem bei der Einführung neuer Produkte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und deswegen wird er nicht günstiger sein als der i7 2600k.


Wart's einfach ab.




Wa1lock schrieb:


> Na und? Kannste ja beide gleich hoch takten und dann ist das MHz Plus weg.


Bei gleichem Takt ist der XE immer noch schneller und absolut gesehen wird sich der XE höher takten lassen, da die Multis einer K-CPU nicht so hoch reichen wie die eines XE.


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OC geht bei beiden CPUs, das ist kein Argument. Von Haus aus bietet der Core i7-3820 jedoch 3,6 bis 3,9 GHz statt 3,4 bis 3,7 GHz. Hinzu kommen 10 statt 8 MiByte Cache und die doppelte (!) Speicherbandbreite. Ich erwarte hier ein Plus im hohen einstelligen bis sehr niedrigen zweistelligen Prozentbereich bei Spielen (5 bis 15%).


 Hmmm?

Taktraten: check (kann so sein, hab dazu grad keine Quelle im Kopf)
Cache: check, wobei es doch 15 (3960X) bzw. 12(3930k) sein sollen.
doppelte Speicherbandbreite: kein check 

Wie kommst du auf doppelte Speicherbrandbreite biem Vergleich 3930k-3960X? Oder redest du von etwas ganz anderem?


Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, wo du noch wirklich die Berechtigung für die angeblichen ~410€ Aufpreis des 3960X siehst. 100-200€ ok, aber nicht so viel. Das sind die 3 MHz und die 200 MHz @stock nicht wert. Nicht mal ne EE. Zudem, wie Quanti schon sagt, es war nicht immer so von den Preisen. Zumindest habe ich das auch so im Kopf, wie er das sagt.

Vor allem sind die 200MHz Taktplus halt lächerlich, da man beide CPUs wohl gleich übertakten wird können. Bleibt unterm Strich eigentlich nur die 3MB Cache, und ich glaub mal wirklich nicht, dass das jemand bezahlen will. Bei den alten EE hatte man den offenen Multi. Das war absolut ein Argument für die OC´ler, aber jetzt? Also ich weiß nicht. Das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Der zitierte Post war an _Wa1lock_ gerichtet, deswegen steht er auch unter seinem Post.



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, wo du noch wirklich die Berechtigung für die angeblichen ~410€ Aufpreis des 3960X siehst. 100-200€ ok, aber nicht so viel. Das sind die 3 MHz und die 200 MHz @stock nicht wert. Nicht mal ne EE. Zudem, wie Quanti schon sagt, es war nicht immer so von den Preisen. Zumindest habe ich das auch so im Kopf, wie er das sagt. Vor allem sind die 200MHz Taktplus halt lächerlich, da man beide CPUs wohl gleich übertakten wird können. Bleibt unterm Strich eigentlich nur die 3MB Cache, und ich glaub mal wirklich nicht, dass das jemand bezahlen will. Bei den alten EE hatte man den offenen Multi. Das war absolut ein Argument für die OC´ler, aber jetzt? Also ich weiß nicht. Das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


Wie oft denn noch *seufz* das hat nichts mit Berechtigung zu tun. Das ist ein XE, ein Prestigeobjekt, das schnellste und "beste" am Markt. Das ist der Grund für 999$ und nicht der wie auch immer geartete Abstand zur nächstkleineren CPU. Ein XE wird gekauft, weil es ein XE ist.

Wenn _quantenslipstream_ das sagt, soll er es mit Links bitte untermauern. Ich hatte die Startpreise beim Sockel 1366 angeführt und die lagen bei 999, 562 und 284 US-Dollar (965 XE, 940, 920). Nun beim Sockel liegen die Preis laut VR-Zone bei 999, 583 und 294 US-Dollar. Es sollte klar erkennbar sein, dass die preisliche Staffelung praktisch identisch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Takt ist der XE immer noch schneller und absolut gesehen wird sich der XE höher takten lassen, da die Multis einer K-CPU nicht so hoch reichen wie die eines XE.


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch ist der maximale Multi beim 990X?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn _quantenslipstream_ das sagt, soll er es mit Links bitte untermauern. Ich hatte die Startpreise beim Sockel 1366 angeführt und die lagen bei 999, 562 und 284 US-Dollar (965 XE, 940, 920). Nun beim Sockel liegen die Preis laut VR-Zone bei 999, 583 und 294 US-Dollar. Es sollte klar erkennbar sein, dass die preisliche Staffelung praktisch identisch ist.


 
Ich rede nicht von den 45nm CPUs bei der Einführung, denn das waren alles Quad Cores.
Jetzt ist es aber ein Quad Core und zwei Hexacores.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist an sich keine Speku, da Intels Preise je nach Segment seit Jahren ziemlich stabil sind - vor allem bei der Einführung neuer Produkte.
> 
> Wart's einfach ab.
> 
> ...


Öhm wir reden aneinander vorbei, ich meinte den 2600K gegen den i7 3820 ohne Xe 
Da gibts keinen XE!?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Ich meine der Multi geht im BIOS bis 99x, bei einem 2600K/2500K sind es "nur" 57x. 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es aber ein Quad Core und zwei Hexacores.


Das ist für Intels Preisgestaltung völlig unerheblich, da diese auf Segmenten basiert und nicht auf dem relativen Leistungsunterschied der CPUs.

*@ Wa1lock*

Bei gleichem Takt ist der Core i7-3820 schneller.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Der zitierte Post war an Wa1lock gerichtet, deswegen steht er auch unter seinem Post.
> 
> Wie oft denn noch *seufz* das hat nichts mit Berechtigung zu tun. Das ist ein XE, ein Prestigeobjekt, das schnellste und "beste" am Markt. Das ist der Grund für 999$ und nicht der wie auch immer geartete Abstand zur nächstkleineren CPU. Ein XE wird gekauft, weil es ein XE ist.
> 
> Wenn quantenslipstream das sagt, soll er es mit Links bitte untermauern. Ich hatte die Startpreise beim Sockel 1366 angeführt und die lagen bei 999, 562 und 284 US-Dollar (965 XE, 940, 920). Nun beim Sockel liegen die Preis laut VR-Zone bei 999, 583 und 294 US-Dollar. Es sollte klar erkennbar sein, dass die preisliche Staffelung praktisch identisch ist.



nee das ist nicht so gerade bei meinem c2q 6700 xe war der offene multi mit ein grund wieso ich nicht den 6600 genommen habe. beim 980x war es lange die 2 kerne mehr und aktuell auch der offene multi (990x vs 980)

wenn das wegfällt ist in meinen Augen der Anreiz für eine XE weg bis der 8-core xe raus kommt 

zu dem selbst wenn die 8-core Xeons auf den Desktop Boards laufen werden gibts 3 Sachen die zu mindest mich abschrecken:
- der Preis wird wohl dort sein wo aktuell ein x5690 ist oder höher
- kein OC möglich
- "tiefe" taktrate. wegen dem tdp (im server bereich sind cores min so wichtig wie takt wenn nicht sogar wichtiger je nach Einsatz) ich denk da an so 8x 2.6 Ghz beim Topmodell 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Schaue ich mir die Preise zur Einführung des Gulftown an, also Quad Core, wie den i7 950 und dann der i7 970, war der 970 eben nicht bei 500€ angesiedelt, sondern nahe beim 980X.
Und wieso sollte das bei der Einführung von Sandy E anders sein? Intel hat bei den 6 Kernern keine Konkurrenz, also kann man den kleineren 6er näher zum großen platzieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Ich meine der Multi geht im BIOS bis 99x, bei einem 2600K/2500K sind es "nur" 57x.
> 
> Das ist für Intels Preisgestaltung völlig unerheblich, da diese auf Segmenten basiert und nicht auf dem relativen Leistungsunterschied der CPUs.


 Und du bekommst mit fast keiner K CPU nen 57er Multi stabil, daher ist der höhere Multi wayne, weil der XE auch keine 7 GHz per Multi machen wird


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ja Marc, dass der 3960X 1k € kosten wird, war ja schon immer jedem klar. Nur der Preisabschlag von knapp 400€ ist halt schon sehr heftig, da man eben eine K CPU hat, und die restlichen Unterschiede halt marginal sind. Warum also nicht 700€ oder gar 800€ für den 3930k verlangen? Man hat noch immer einen guten Aufschlag auf den 3960X, also den Premium-Zuschlag halt, aber man würde nicht die Leute verleiten, die bedeutend billigere k CPU zu kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Der Core i7-970 war aber keine Plattform-Lauch-CPU, das bitte beachten.

*@ Skysnake*

Weil es Intels übliche Preispolitik ist *seufz*


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Ich meine der Multi geht im BIOS bis 99x, bei einem 2600K/2500K sind es "nur" 57x.


 
Dass es beim Sandy nur 57 sind, weiß ich, hab ich bei mir ja gesehen.
Bei AMD weiß ich das gar nicht mehr, wie weit das geht und 99 beim 990X kann ich mir vorstellen, da es halt keine 3 Stellen gibt, also kann man da das Maximum nehmen.

Extrem Takter nehmen eh nicht 1155, da man ja nur über den Multi takten kann und da ist eben die Grenze 57 und dann noch die paar MHz über den Bus Clock und dann kommt man eh nur eben über 6GHz.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Der Core i7-970 war aber keine Plattform-Lauch-CPU, das bitte beachten.



Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, sehe das aber rein nach dem Leistungsunterschied und nicht nach der Positionierung 300-500-1000.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

@Marc Aber nur minimal, das sage ich schon die ganze Zeit 
Edit: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich beim M4E nen max Multi von 59


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich beim M4E nen max Multi von 59


 
Das Maximus ist ja auch ein Bencher Brett.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*@ Wa1lock*

Ja, je nach Board auch 59. Der übrigens oft genug läuft, Stichwort LN2 (mit was anderem ist der Takt eh nicht machbar).


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Dh heißt aber, der Multi ist nicht CPU gebunden oder es lässt sich aushebeln 
@Marc Jap, aber du bekommst wirklich nur mit sehr guten CPUs den Multi hink im Gegensatz zu 1366 wo du mit LN2 fast jede cPU auf 5.x GHz prügeln kannst mit genug Spannung, daher sehe ich keinen Vorteil in ner XE aktuell


----------



## hwk (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dh heißt aber, der Multi ist nicht CPU gebunden oder es lässt sich aushebeln


 
oder "billigere" Boards bieten einfach nicht das Maximum an Multiplikatorstufen an, das möglich wäre und sind daher vllt nur bei 57 statt 59 :o ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ihr wollt's nicht verstehen  Ein XE ist ein XE ... das hat nichts mit "Vorteil" zu tun *seufz*


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



hwk schrieb:


> oder "billigere" Boards bieten einfach nicht das Maximum an Multiplikatorstufen an, das möglich wäre und sind daher vllt nur bei 57 statt 59 :o ^^


 
Die 2 mehr machen es eben aus, denn das musst du mit dem Bus Clock erst mal aufholen.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ihr wollt's nicht verstehen  Ein XE ist ein XE ... das hat nichts mit "Vorteil" zu tun *seufz*


 Für 500€ mehr muss da aber ein Vorteil sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Der Vorteil liegt bei Intel, sie verkaufen eine CPU, die in der Herstellung 100€ kostet für 1000€ und die Intel Jünger fallen vor Glück auf die Knie, weil sie keine 5000€ kostet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Wie oft noch  Cache, höherer Multi, Prestige []

*@ quantenslipstream*

Das ist davon ab kein Intel-Jüngertum, man gedenke nur der Athlon 64 FX.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie oft noch  Cache, höherer Multi, Prestige []


 Ok nochmal für dich 
1. Wayne  Das sind 5% oder so für 100% mehr Geld
2. Wayne schon 3 mal erklärt - lese und lerne xD
3. Das ist das einzig sinnvolle  xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist davon ab kein Intel-Jüngertum, man gedenke nur der Athlon 64 FX.


 
Der war deswegen so teuer, weil Intel den gleiche Preis für seine CPUs genommen hat. Hätte Intel den Preis gesenkt, wäre auch AMD nicht so teuer geworden.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Marc, die 1k$ streitet ja auch keiner ab, da hast du dein Prestige. Es geht doch alleinig um die 583$. 

Gibt doch keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum die nicht 783$ kosten sollte, oder ist dann der 3960X weniger Prestige???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Nein, der war so teuer, weil er mindestens gleichschnell oder flotter als Intels Topmodell war. Dann kann es sich der Hersteller erlauben, 1k für eine Consumer-CPU zu verlangen. Hat ein Hersteller im Enthusiasten-Segment nichts zu melden (also wie AMD seit dem Core 2), dann werden halt kleine Brötchen gebacken. Mit dem Argument "Der war deswegen so teuer, weil Intel den gleiche Preis für seine CPUs genommen hat", könnte AMD für den X6 1100T auch 999$ verlangen - was aber sinnlos ist, da Intel diese Leistung für 250€ anbietet. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sei allgemein bekannt - vor allem sind 1k für eine CPU nichts, was typisch Intel ist. Das macht AMD ganz genauso ...

*@ Wa1lock*

Du möchtest es nicht verstehen -> EOD.

*@ Skysnake*

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich argumentiere mit der üblichen Intel-Preisgestaltung zum Launch nach Segmenten. So wie VR-Zone spreche ich von 500 Euro, also knapp 600 Dollar.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Marc, die 1k$ streitet ja auch keiner ab, da hast du dein Prestige. Es geht doch alleinig um die 583$.
> 
> Gibt doch keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum die nicht 783$ kosten sollte, oder ist dann der 3960X weniger Prestige???



Da muss icb Skysnake recht geben oder min 650$ können die locker machen, denn intel ist auch ein gewinn orientiertes unternehmen und wenn sie wissen das sie aufgrumd des bd die preise so setzen können machen sie es zu 100% auch, auch wenn marc das nich möchte


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

@Marc WTH ist EOD? Nein du verstehst nicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*End of Discussion*. 

Wenn ich Punkte wie Cache, Multi und Prestige benenne - du aber mit "wayne" auf Fakten antwortest, erwarte keine weitere Diskussion von mir. Dein Verhalten ist kindisch, sorry. Ok - du bist 15, vll liegt's ja daran.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *End of Discussion*.
> 
> Wenn ich Punkte wie Cache, Multi und Prestige benenne - du aber mit "wayne" auf Fakten antwortest, erwarte keine weitere Diskussion von mir. Dein Verhalten ist kindisch, sorry. Ok - du bist 15, vll liegt's ja daran.


 
Ach daran liegst, dass es *vllt. 5%* bringt für den größeren Cache, der Multi bringt wie gesagt rein gar nichts, weil die Teile sich nicht höher takten lassen, vllt. schafft es Hi Cookie ja einen auf 6.5 zu prügeln, aber das wird der Ausnahmefall sein...
Und Prestige wie gesagt einziger Punkt...
Du gehst nicht auf meine Argumente ein sondern wiederholst dich immer wieder...

Edit: *Das war keine Diskussion...*


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Nein, der war so teuer, weil er mindestens gleichschnell oder flotter als Intels Topmodell war. Dann kann es sich der Hersteller erlauben, 1k für eine Consumer-CPU zu verlangen. Hat ein Hersteller im Enthusiasten-Segment nichts zu melden (also wie AMD seit dem Core 2), dann werden halt kleine Brötchen gebacken. Mit dem Argument "Der war deswegen so teuer, weil Intel den gleiche Preis für seine CPUs genommen hat", könnte AMD für den X6 1100T auch 999$ verlangen - was aber sinnlos ist, da Intel diese Leistung für 250€ anbietet. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass sei allgemein bekannt - vor allem sind 1k für eine CPU nichts, was typisch Intel ist. Das macht AMD ganz genauso ...


 
Genau das wollte ich ja ausdrücken, AMD hatte damals eine CPU, die so schnell war wie Intels schnellste CPU, bzw. schneller.
Da Intel aber die üblichen 1000€ für ihre schnellste CPU genommen haben (und davon auch nicht abrückten, auch wenn AMD damals schneller war) hat AMD logischer Weise auch 1000€ kassiert (wieso sollten sie nur 300€ wenn sie schneller ist als die 1000€ CPU des Konkurrenten).
Dass das nur dann so geht, wenn man gleichwertig ist, ist klar.
Hätte aber Intel, angesichts dessen, dass ihre Top CPU nicht die schnellste ist, den Preis von 1000€ auf 500€ gesenkt, hätte AMD nicht 1000€ verlangen können (ich hoffe, dass ist verständlicher ausgedrückt).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

AMD hatte nie einen solchen Vorsprung wie Intel heute, das ist das Problem. Die Athlon 64 (X2) FX waren im Mittel aus Spielen und Anwendungen nicht drastisch schneller ... die XEs hielten mit.

*@ Wa1lock*

Wayne ist kein Argument. Mehr Cache, höherer Multi und Prestige schon.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD hatte nie einen solchen Vorsprung wie Intel heute, das ist das Problem.
> 
> *@ Wa1lock*
> 
> Wayne ist kein Argument. Mehr Cache, höherer Multi und Prestige schon.


 Ok tu mir den Gefallen und guck mal bissel weiter oben nach,
da schreibe ich nämlich Argumente, die du geflissentlich ignorierst...


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ja, dem stimme ich absolut zu. Intel legt mehr oder weniger schlicht durch ihre Marktstellung den Preisrahmen für AMD fest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD hatte nie einen solchen Vorsprung wie Intel heute, das ist das Problem. Die Athlon 64 (X2) FX waren im Mittel aus Spielen und Anwendungen nicht drastisch schneller ... die XEs hielten mit.


 
Das mit der Preissenkung bei Intel war auch nur eine Theorie meinerseits, aber weil Intel eben damals 1000€ genommen hatte, hat es AMD eben damals auch gemacht.
Dass sie das heute nicht können, ist klar und ich weiß nicht wie der Anspruch von AMD ist, ob man eher dort investieren will, wo das Geld verdient wird oder sich ein Prestige Spielzeug einhandeln will.

Na ja, das ganze ist letztendlich auch nicht Bestandteil des Threads.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Prestige ist nicht ganz unerheblich, ansonsten gäbe es keine FX- oder XE-CPUs.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD hatte nie einen solchen Vorsprung wie Intel heute, das ist das Problem. Die Athlon 64 (X2) FX waren im Mittel aus Spielen und Anwendungen nicht drastisch schneller ... die XEs hielten mit.
> 
> *@ Wa1lock*
> 
> Wayne ist kein Argument. Mehr Cache, höherer Multi und Prestige schon.


 Ich liste dir extra nochmal auf 
*Du sagst Mehr Cache*
Antwort: *Der größere Cache bringt wie gesagt max. 5 Prozent oder 8 Prozent mehr Leistung, auf jeden Fall kommt das auf eine einstellige Prozentzahl hinaus, und variiert auch ja nach Anwendung, diese Mehrleistung gerechtfertigt in keinster Weise einen um 100% höheren Preis, selbst ein um eine Multiplikatorstufe angehobener Turbotakt gerechtfertig diesen Aufpreis eher.*

*Du sagst höherer Multi möglich*
Antwort: *Um es mal so auszudrücken, dass ich nicht als 15 Jähriger ohne Plan dargestellt werde,
möchte ich sagen, es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob der max. mögliche Multi höher ist,
da es anscheind Architekturbedingt zu plötzlichen Instabilitäten bei Frequenzen jenseits der
5.5 GHz(~) nicht möglich ist per Multiplikator weiter zu übertakten.
Da sich Sand Bridge E in der Archtektur sehr an Sandy Bridge anlenht, möchte
ich mal gewaagt in den Raum stellen, dass diese ebenfalls bei Sandy Bridge E auftreten werden,
evlt. nich im selben Taktspielraum aber in der selben Gegend.
Daher ist der höhere Multi, der nur theorethisch möglich ist, irrelevant.*

*Du sagst Prestige*
Antwort: *Es mag wohl sein, dass einige wenige User sich durch,
welche geistigen Veranlagungen auch immer, genötigt fühlen ein
Prestigegefühl zu besitzen, allerdings wirst du sicher bald feststellen,
dass das die eindeutige Minderheit der User ist.*

Ich hoffe das war dir eine ausführliche und ausreichende Antwort und ich erhoffe,
in Anbetracht deiner vorigen Erwähnung ich könnte nicht diskutieren erwarte
ich jetzt eine ausführliche Antwo, ohne belanglose Seitenhiebe auf mein Alter.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass dein Post extrem Jugendfeindlich war, da du anscheined Unwissenheit mit Jugendlichkeit, sprich dem Alter assoziierst...

Edit: Und da fällt mir gerade noch ein, da du momentan deinen PCGH Account nutzt, und somit sozusagen gerade Vertreter von PCGH bist, solltest du etwas objektiver sein und mir diesmal auch Rede und Antwo stehen und nicht wieder ausweichen.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Das kindisch bezog sich schlicht auf das mehrmalige "wayne" in deinem Post und auf sonst gar nichts - mir zeigt aber dein Profil, dass du 15 bist, was nun mal ein Fakt ist. Mit "extrem jugendfeindlich" hat das ebenso wenig zu tun wie mit Unwissenheit, du hast dich durch den Post selbst in diese Ecke manövriert, unabhängig vom realen Alter. Davon ab sehe ich keine fehlende Objektivität (oder meinst du etwas anderes? Zudem nutzt ich bei PCGH einzig und ausschließlich den PCGH-Acc). 

Ich betone noch einmal, dass die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen einem XE und dem nächst kleineren Modell keinerlei Relevanz besitzen - ein XE kostet 1.000 weil es das schnellste Modell ist; mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Ich verstehe die Diskussion ohnehin nicht, denn ein XE ist ein XE. Fertig.

*EDIT*
Irgendwie kurios, mir hier vorzuwerfen, ich wäre "extrem jugendfeindlich" wurde ein geringes Alter mit Unwissenheit gleichsetzen, aber mir eine Freundschaftanfrage im HWL schicken  Ich will dir nichts Böses, also ruhig Blut bitte.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das kindisch bezog sich schlicht auf das mehrmalige "wayne" in deinem Post und auf sonst gar nichts - mir zeigt aber dein Profil, dass du 15 bist, was nun mal ein Fakt ist. Mit "extrem jugendfeindlich" hat das ebenso wenig zu tun wie mit Unwissenheit, du hast dich durch den Post selbst in diese Ecke manövriert, unabhängig vom realen Alter. Davon ab sehe ich keine fehlende Objektivität (oder meinst du etwas anderes? Zudem nutzt ich bei PCGH einzig und ausschließlich den PCGH-Acc).
> 
> Ich betone noch einmal, dass die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen einem XE und dem nächst kleineren Modell keinerlei Relevanz besitzen - ein XE kostet 1.000 weil es das schnellste Modell ist; mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Ich verstehe die Diskussion ohnehin nicht, denn ein XE ist ein XE. Fertig.


 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort - das bestätigt meine Annahme...
Das Wort wayne, verwendet ihr selbst in eurem Smileys um dich darauf hinzuweisen.
Es ging darum, dass du vorhin versucht hast die Annahme zu belegen,  ein XE hätte mehr Leistuntg,
daher auch deine 1. beiden Argumente, welche dir jetzt anscheined egal sind, da du dich darauf nicht mehr beziehst,
entsorechend schliesse ich, dass du inzwischen einsiehst, dass es XE einen kaum relevanten Leistungsvorteil geniesst.

Und jetzt ist EOD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Der Leistungsvorteil ist unbestreitbar vorhanden, wenn auch sehr gering. Das ist offensichtlich, wurde belegt (Takt + Cache) und von mir auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt bestritten. Ob es "wayne" als Smiley gibt, ist mir völlig gleich - Argumente mit einem "wayne" zu kommentieren, ist wie gesagt nicht diskussionsförderlich. Aber schön, dass du Kürzel wie EOD adaptierst - ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

@Marc Ja in CB ging nicht, da bist du ja weg xD
Und das war vor diesem Post xD
Und das Kürzel EOD wird sich auch noch durch setzen xD
Bzgl. der Leistung klang das vorhin noch ein wenig anders  
Aber ich verstehe was du meinst, also ist den Hauptargument jetzt Prestige, da es vorhin, sogesehen auf Platz 3 war bin ich zufrieden, da ich zumindest meiner Meinung nach Recht hatte


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Wieso bin ich bei CB weg? http://www.computerbase.de/forum/member.php?u=167531

Und wo klang das mit der Leistung anders? Bitte zitieren. Es gab ja zB den X6800, da war neben dem freien Multi der einzige Unterschied zum E6700 die 266 MHz mehr Takt. Beim Core i7-3960X ist zumindest neben mehr Takt noch mehr Cache vorhanden


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

WTF Du warst bei CB 100% gesperrt  Verschwörung 
Naja ich zitiere mal: (es geht nicht um Conroe sondern um Sandy E )


> Wie oft noch  Cache, höherer Multi, Prestige []


Cache steht an 1. Stellung, höherer Multi an 2. --> Logisch gedacht die beiden wichtigeren Argumente, desweiteren wird Prestige durch den Smiley "verlächerlicht (xD)"


> Wenn ich Punkte wie Cache, Multi und Prestige benenn


Hier dasselbe Spiel


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Diese Punkte sollten den "Sinn" eines XE untermauern, nicht aber dessen höhere Leistung (oder wird eine CPU durch Prestige schneller? *g*). Das Leistungsplus kommt durch 3,3 statt 3,2 GHz sowie 15 statt 12 MiByte L3 zustande.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Dann habe ich das anders aufgefasst, weil bei mir das Topic Sinn eines XE war 
Um dein Kürzel zu pushen - EOD


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja und vielleicht erwische ich nen Ferrari für  nen tausender. Möglich ist es, wahrscheinlich? Eher nicht. Aber sich  darauf zu verlassen ist schon sehr feist.



Du ließst Posts auch so wie du sie gerne lesen möchtest oder? Ich habe weder was von 1000€ geschrieben, noch davon das ich mich auf irgend etwas verlasse. Kennst du die bedeutung des Wortes "vielleicht" ?



Lolm@n schrieb:


> zu dem selbst wenn die 8-core Xeons auf den Desktop Boards laufen werden gibts 3 Sachen die zu mindest mich abschrecken:
> *- der Preis wird wohl dort sein wo aktuell ein x5690 ist oder höher*
> - kein OC möglich
> - "tiefe" taktrate. wegen dem tdp (im server bereich sind cores min so  wichtig wie takt wenn nicht sogar wichtiger je nach Einsatz) ich denk da  an so 8x 2.6 Ghz beim Topmodell
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus das die kleinsten 8 Kerner unter 1k kosten, dafür aber auch entsprechend niedrig getaktet sind - aktuell natürlich noch alles Spekulationen



Lolm@n schrieb:


> zu dem selbst wenn die 8-core Xeons auf den Desktop Boards laufen werden gibts 3 Sachen die zu mindest mich abschrecken:
> - der Preis wird wohl dort sein wo aktuell ein x5690 ist oder höher
> *- kein OC möglich*
> - "tiefe" taktrate. wegen dem tdp (im server bereich sind cores min so  wichtig wie takt wenn nicht sogar wichtiger je nach Einsatz) ich denk da  an so 8x 2.6 Ghz beim Topmodell
> ...


 
 laut einer kürzlich aufgetauchten Meldung soll es möglich sein den Base Clock beim X79 in Stufen auf 250MHz zu erhöhen. Damit wäre auch overclocking bei den Xeons möglich.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Sofern, die dies Funktionalität überhaupt bieten. Man kann dies ja ohne weiteres Sperren, wovon ich auch ausgehen würde, wenn man Intels allgemeine Geschäftsphilosophie der letzten Zeit bedenkt:

"You geht whot you pay for" Auf gut Deutsch, du bekommst das, wofür du bezahlst und kein Stück mehr

Und XE85 vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück mit dem Ferrari? Sag niemals Nie  Die Sache würde ich aber als durchaus gleich wahrscheinlich einschätzen.

@Marc:
Also irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei.

Du sagst: EE kostet immer 1k€
Wir/Ich sagen: Warum kostet der unter dem EE nur ~600$, wenn der Unterschied doch eigentlich so gering ist. Die könnten da doch locker 700-800$ verlangen, und die Leute würden es dennoch zahlen, sprich irgendwas zwischen 100-300$ weniger, aber nicht 400$, wie es dort heißt.

Verstehst du was ich meine? Wir gehen von zwei unterschiedlichen Standpunkten aus


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und XE85 vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück mit dem Ferrari?



Ja viel Glück bei der Suche, aber bitte lass mich aus dem Spiel dabei. Btw Ferraris gibt ab 1€: Automodell Ferrari 250 GTO, rot, neu, OVP. | eBay 

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du sagst: EE kostet immer 1k; Wir/Ich sagen: Warum kostet der unter dem EE nur ~600$, wenn der Unterschied doch eigentlich so gering ist. Die könnten da doch locker 700-800$ verlangen, und die Leute würden es dennoch zahlen, sprich irgendwas zwischen 100-300$ weniger, aber nicht 400$, wie es dort heißt. Verstehst du was ich meine? Wir gehen von zwei unterschiedlichen Standpunkten aus.


Weil Intel ein festes Vorgehen hat, was Preise anbelangt (Segment-Aufteilung). 

Auf der einen Seite wird geweint, CPUs seien zu teuer (Stichwort mangelnde Konkurrenz), auf der anderen wird gefragt, warum der Core i7-3940K nicht teurer gemacht wird


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil Intel ein festes Vorgehen hat, was Preise anbelangt (Segment-Aufteilung).
> 
> Auf der einen Seite wird geweint, CPUs seien zu teuer (Stichwort mangelnde Konkurrenz), auf der anderen wird gefragt, warum der Core i7-3940K nicht teurer gemacht wird


 
Ja klar weil Intel nicht das Maximum raus holen will und gerne dir nen 100er schenkt (lebst du hinter den Bergen?)
Sorry Intel wird das genau analysieren was sie verlangen können das der maximale Umsatz raus kommt (zu teuer haben sie weniger verkaufte cpus aber wenn es zu günstig ist ist die Marge zu klein) und die denken sich nicht ach bei 1366 machten wir 580 also machen wir wieder 580 

@Xe du bist aber gut gläubig  Ich hätte für das Einsteigermodelle (wie im Moment der E5650 und nicht die Stromsparmodelle) etwa 1200 (8x2GhZ) und die Sparmodelle (L Serie) ab 900 da könntest du recht haben (8x 1.5GhZ) Und das Spitzenmodell irgendwo um die 1500-1800€ (8x2.8GhZ)

Das mit dem OC hab ich gehört aber ich glaube es nicht denn was will ein normaler Xeon-Käufer (Server-Käufer und Workstation Besitzer) mit OC denn die Boards unterstützen das nicht mal und es ist noch nicht mal klar ob auf den Desktop Board laufen...
Und auf den Server/Workstation Boards geht eh kein OC (oder kennst du ein Tyan oder Supermicro Board das OC beherrscht 5520 würde es ja auch unterstützen das sah man ja am SR-2)

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite wird geweint, CPUs seien zu teuer (Stichwort mangelnde Konkurrenz), auf der anderen wird gefragt, warum der Core i7-3940K nicht teurer gemacht wird


 
Das ist reine Marktwirtschaft.
Habe ich ein Produkt, das besser ist alles alles, was die Mitbewerber bieten, kann ich den Preis verlangen, den ich für angemessen halte. Das Top Modell kostet 1000€, das etwas schwächere Modell, sagen wir mal 5-10% langsamer, kostet aber nur 500€.
Das ist marktwirtschaftlich gesehen unlogisch, der Preis müsste daher eher in richtig 800€ für das zweit schnellste Modell tendieren.

Nun ja, ich warte mal das Frühjahr ab, was denn nun Sandy E kosten wird.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist reine Marktwirtschaft.
> Habe ich ein Produkt, das besser ist alles alles, was die Mitbewerber bieten, kann ich den Preis verlangen, den ich für angemessen halte. Das Top Modell kostet 1000€, das etwas schwächere Modell, sagen wir mal 5-10% langsamer, kostet aber nur 500€.
> Das ist marktwirtschaftlich gesehen unlogisch, der Preis müsste daher eher in richtig 800€ für das zweit schnellste Modell tendieren.
> 
> Nun ja, ich warte mal das Frühjahr ab, was denn nun Sandy E kosten wird.


 
Immerhin jemand der mich versteht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

*@ quantenslipstream*

Durch einen günstigeren Preis steigt der Kaufanreiz, der Absatz erhöht sich. Ist auch Marktwirtschaft. Weißt du, was am Ende für Intel rentabler ist?

*@ Lolm@n*



> lebst du hinter den Bergen?


Musst du beleidigend werden? Spar dir solche Kommentare, die sind völlig unnötig.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Lolm@n*
> 
> Musst du beleidigend werden? Spar dir solche Kommentare, die sind völlig unnötig.


 
Sorry aber du bist so fest gefahren, mit einer Meinung die einfach nicht real ist. Jeder der ein paar Stunden Marketing haben durfte lernt die Festsetzung der Preise und da hat Intel seine zum Teil eigenen Wege (Die XE für 999$) aber die drunter werden der Leistung und dem Unterschied gegen oben angepasst (wenn der 3940k 300$ wäre würde trotz prestige NIEMAND einen XE kaufen). XE käufer kauften die CPU Jahrelang wegen des offenen Multis und/oder weil es die ersten CPU's mit neuer Technik (6-Cores, Quad-Cores). Aber da der XE auch ein 6-Core ist bleibt nur noch der Cache und der ist vielen nicht so viel wert aber wir werden sehen...

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich stütze mich auf Faken, die Launch-Preise bei LGA1366 nämlich. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist - gerne. Aber lass mir meine ohne beleidigend zu werden. Mehr verlange ich nicht ... denn ich vertrete meine Meinung rein argumentativ. Echt schade, dass ich mir in unserem Forum dann Kommentare wie "lebst du hinter den Bergen?" anhören darf 



			
				Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der 3940k 300$ wäre würde trotz prestige *NIEMAND.* einen XE kaufen


Wie kannst du behaupten, niemand würde den XE kaufen? Das ist doch utopisch, alleine die OEMs und Übertakter ...


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

@Marc Lebst du denn hinter den Bergen? (Joke )
Ich denke allein der i7 970 hat zum Launch alles bewiesen, obwohl ihr damals auch gesagt habt 580€


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

580€ für den i7-970 hat PCGH gesagt (sprich als Quelle)? Daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern - bitte den Link. Ich finde nur die News vom 20.04.2010 und die spricht von unter 800€. Der i7-970 ist davon ab später nachgeschoben worden und nicht beim Plattform-Release erschienen.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich stütze mich auf Faken, die Launch-Preise bei LGA1366 nämlich. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist - gerne. Aber lass mir meine ohne beleidigend zu werden. Mehr verlange ich nicht ... denn ich vertrete meine Meinung rein argumentativ. Echt schade, dass ich mir in unserem Forum dann Kommentare wie "lebst du hinter den Bergen?" anhören darf


 
Hey übertreiben musst du jetzt auch nicht das ist jetzt keine so tragische aussage.
Wenn es dich so persönlich getroffen hat tut es mir aufrichtig Leid.

Naja bei Sockel 1366 analysierte Intel den Markt und das werden sie beim 2011 wieder tun und dann die Preise festlegen 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Entschuldigung angenommen. In ein paar Wochen sind die SNB-E ja da, dann kommen wir auf die Preise zurück


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 580€ für den i7-970 hat PCGH gesagt (sprich als Quelle)? Daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern - bitte den Link. Ich finde nur die News vom 20.04.2010 und die spricht von unter 800€. Der i7-970 ist davon ab später nachgeschoben worden und nicht beim Plattform-Release erschienen.


 Alte Printausgabe  Ich such se heute Mittag raus und geb dir die Nummer  
Hast du meine Entschuldigung gestern nich gelesen?


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen. In ein paar Wochen sind die SNB-E ja da, dann kommen wir auf die Preise zurück


 
Wochen? Bis Q4, davor rechne ich nicht mit SBE, sind es schon noch ein bischen mehr, als ein "paar Wochen"  Bis November, der ja rum geistert sogar noch etwas länger. Aber ja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das mit dem OC hab ich gehört aber ich glaube es nicht denn was will ein  normaler Xeon-Käufer (Server-Käufer und Workstation Besitzer) mit OC  denn die Boards unterstützen das nicht mal und es ist noch nicht mal  klar ob auf den Desktop Board laufen...



Was sollte dagegen sprechen einen Xeon auf einem Desktopboard einzusetzen? Auch aktuell auf der Sockel 1366 Plattform ist das kein Problem. Zudem soll es ja laut Roadmap auch 1P Xeons für Workstations geben, da entfällt auch der DP Preisaufschlag.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Gerade gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/170400-intel-sandy-bridge-e-nun-doch-mit-boxed-kuehler.html#post3333379


----------



## Z28LET (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu SB-E. 
Neue CPUs zeichnen sich ja mittlerweile damit aus, dass entweder immer mehr L3 Cache vorhanden ist, dieser immer schneller wird oder eben beides.
Meine Frage dazu, was macht der L3 Cache in Spielen, also für was ist der da zuständig?
Ausserdem, Server CPUs, wie eben auch SB-E haben ja wirklich massig L3, was bringt L3 in Serveranwendungen?


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

L3 Chache dient in erster Linie zum Zwischenspeichern von Daten auf die die CPU zugreift. Der L3 Chache ist nämlich deutlich schneller als der RAM Speicher und ermöglicht damit einen deutlich schnelleren Zugriff. Schließlich bedeuted ein Zugriff auf den RAM eine elends lange Wartezeit bis die Daten kommen. Je mehr L3 Chache die CPU hat dest mehr Daten können dort auch abgelegt werden und umso seltener werden die zugriffe auf den langsamen RAM.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Auf Donanimhaber.com ist jetzt ein neuer Artikel zu finden, in dem es, soweit ich dies richtig verstanden habe einige Neuigkeiten gibt. Die genannten Preise von ~290/580/1000 € wurden wieder genannt, allerdings sollen die Features des 3930 anders ausfallen als bisher gesagt. Das auffälligste ist das wegfallen des K. OC ist also nicht. Dafür soll er auch die 15MB L3 haben wie der 3960X haben, aber 100 MHz niedriger takten. 

Für mich klingt das auch absolut realistisch! Die 12MB L3 des 3930 sind irgendwie immer raus gefallen. Das hat nicht gepasst mit 10/12/15. oder halt die 15 des 3960X, wobei bei 20 MB L3 es schon passt bei 8 Cores, kann man 2,5MB  pro Core rechnen. Dann kommt man nämlich auf die 10 sowie die 15, als auch die 20 MB bei 8 Cores. Der 3930 fiel dabei aber raus, was sich wohl nun auch als falsch heraus stellt. Jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich 

Tja, damit dürfte sich dann das richtige OC´en auf den 3960X beschränken. In wie weit der 3930 überhaupt OC bar ist, wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen. Ich befürchte aber, das Bencher wohl zum Topmodell greifen müssen. Für den normalen Kunden ist die Sache mit dem fehlenden K aber wohl ganz gut, da der massive Preisunterschied damit seine Berechtigung hat, somit auch deutlich realistischer klingt, als wenn es eine K CPU wäre.

Tja, Intel zieht seine proklamierte Strategie voll durch: "You get whot you pay for" 

Naja, und da gehört OC eben nur mit einem mehr oder weniger deutlichem Preisaufschlag dazu.


Quelle: Google Übersetzer


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> In wie weit der 3930 überhaupt OC bar ist, wird sich wohl  noch zeigen müssen.



Aktuell steht immer noch die Sache mit den BCLK Stufen im Raum. Wenn das stimmt kann man die kleinen genauso ocen, wird nur eben nicht ganz bis zum Limit kommen da die Stufen doch recht groß sind.

Edit: Zudem lese ich da nichts wonach der 3930 kein "K" sein soll. Ich lese den Satz, sinngemäß, eher als: "Der 3930K soll, wie der Name schon sagt, mit den overclocking Features der 2500 und 2600k Modelle vorgestellt werden."

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich kanns dir nicht 100% sagen. Das translator Kauderwelsch ist an der Stelle ECHT graußig. Also ich versteh das eher so, dass es eben kein K Modell gibt. Sie haben ja auch 3930 geschrieben und nicht 3930K.


----------



## hwk (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir nicht 100% sagen. Das translator Kauderwelsch ist an der Stelle ECHT graußig. Also ich versteh das eher so, dass es eben kein K Modell gibt. Sie haben ja auch 3930 geschrieben und nicht 3930K.


 Also im türkischen Original steht am 3930 immer ein "K" dran


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Dann need ne gescheite Übersetzung. So versteht das kein Mensch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ quantenslipstream*
> 
> Durch einen günstigeren Preis steigt der Kaufanreiz, der Absatz erhöht sich. Ist auch Marktwirtschaft. Weißt du, was am Ende für Intel rentabler ist?


 
Keine Ahnung, wie Intel da rechnet, das werden die uns aber kaum mitteilen.
Der XE kostet auch doe üblichen 1000€, bzw. eben exakt knapp unter den vierstelligen Betrag, theoretisch kann Intel auf 1200€ verlangen und ich glaube kaum, dass die Verkaufszahlen dann dramatisch einbrechen werden.


----------



## XE85 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Mittlerweile gibt es auch 8 Kern ES mit 3,1 GHz bei in dieser Klasse üblichen 150Watt TDP. Sehr beachtlich, Ich hätte eher mit 2,5 - 2,6 GHz gerechnet bei den 8 Kernern..

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Sandy Bridge - 32nm, H2 2010, AVX, DX10.1-IGP

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Die TDP wird sonst wo ausgelesen/errechnet ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Ich bezweifel, dass die TDP korrekt angezeigt wird.


----------



## Skysnake (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Das ist ein Wert aus ner Datenbank und fertig. Da kann ich auch jeden Wert zwischen 1 und 999 eintragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Welche Datenbank meinst du, die von CPUz?


----------



## Skysnake (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

ja, die CPU hat keinen Wert für die TDP hinterlegt in einem ROM.

Lass dir einfach mal über Linux die CPUID etc. auslesen, dann siehst du, was auf der PCU hinterlegt ist und was nicht, und da ist die TDP z.B. nicht dabei.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehn? 
Oder bin ich eine Woche zu langsam ... AnandTech - Info on Sandy Bridge-E Pricing


----------



## XE85 (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Jap das hatten wir schon

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass die TDP korrekt angezeigt wird.


 Die TDP ist korrekt 

Selbst das 3GHz B0 Sample (3.3GHz mit Turbo) hatte nur eine TDP von 150W lt. Techdokument.

Das dort gezeigte Sample ist neuer und 100MHz mehr erfordern sicher keine höhere TDP.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: neue Gerüchte über die Preise der SBE CPUs*

Zudem gibt es ja mittlerweile die Modellübersicht die zeigt das das 3,1GHz Modell 150Watt TDP haben soll - die angezeigte TDP ist also folglich korrekt.

Intel to launch Xeon E5-2600 series in Q4 2011

mfg


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Bei Tom´s Hardware gibt es einen ersten Test eines 3960X:

http://www.tomshardware.de/core-i7-3960x-x79-performance-Sandy-Bridge-E,testberichte-240873.html

Leider wurde kaum Anwendungen getestet, das Spiele nicht die Stärke eines SB-E sind, dazu brauchte man kein Prophet sein. Zudem gibt es leider keinerlei Verbrauchsmessungen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Du hast das falsch verlinkt, man kommt wieder auf diesen Thread, wenn man drauf klickt.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Hoppla, das geht natürlich gar nicht, jetzt passts.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Das ganze liest sich ja wie eine Werbebroschüre für Intel. 
Hehehe.. sehr geil... 

Nun ja, überraschendes liefert der Test aber wirklich nicht.
Komisch nur, dass auch bei der Plattform das Übertakten mit dem Bus Clock Takt wohl nicht hinhaut (obwohl es ja gehen sollte, also zumindest besser als bei Sandy N --  wobei der Kommentar wirklich gut ist "ist bestimmt keine böse Absicht gewesen, dass es nicht mehr geht"... ).


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ganze liest sich ja wie eine Werbebroschüre für Intel.
> Hehehe.. sehr geil...



intel hat da mit sicherheit Bedingungen für diesen Exklusivtest vorgegeben, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist so lange vor Launch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass auch bei der Plattform das Übertakten mit dem Bus Clock Takt wohl nicht hinhaut


 
Das kann aber auch ganz einfach am Vorserienstatus liegen - oder intel hat es ganz bewusst blockiert damit nicht zu viele Infos preisgegeben werden.

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

THG wird über Umwege an irgendein LGA2011 Sample Board und CPU gekommen sein, das hat nichts mit Intel zu tun. 

Das Bios des Boards wird wohl noch Alpha / Beta Status haben und somit kaum veränderungen zulassen (allein wenn ich schon die ~1.45v in CPU-Z sehe fass ich mir an die Stirn).

Hier sieht man z.B. ein Intel X79 Board mit einem HexaCore in Aktion @ 4.75GHz und das wie man sieht mit veränderter "Reference Clock Ratio" (anders würde man mitm 40er Multi auch nicht auf den Takt kommen)

Wie man sieht beträgt der BCLK ~95MHz bzw mit dem RC Multi @ 1.25 beträgt dieser eben 118,75MHz. 40 x (95 x 1.25) = 4750MHz

40 = CPU Multi
95 = Referenztakt
1.25 = Referenztakt Multi

Lt. einer älteren Folie soll wohl der RC Multi bis 2.5 (oder auch höher?) anzuheben sein, was dann 250MHz BCLK entsprechen würde.


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Der "RC-Multi" dürfte also das sein was mal als diese ominösen BCLK Stufen in den News war. Heisst also folglich ein 1MHz ocen wirds beim BCLK wohl nicht geben. Mit dem BCLK kann man dann halt noch ein paar MHz rauf oder runter gehn. Wenn es so ist wie bei Sandy N dann vll bis 105MHz

mfg


----------



## Chrisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ja, also OC in 1MHz schritten wie zur 1156/1366 Zeit gibts wohl nicht mehr. Nur noch nen paar MHz hoch oder runter und rest via Referenztakt Multi.

Also z.B.

105MHz x 1.25 = 131.25MHz
100MHz x 1.67 = 167.00MHz
95MHz x 2.50 = 237.50MHz


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Klingt ja alles sehr verwirrend.
Mal abwarten, wie das dann in der Praxis aussieht.


----------



## Chrisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

so verwirrend ist das nicht 

Heißt nur das man im Grunde immer bei ~100MHz(+/-5MHz) Referenztakt bleibt da über diesen Bus ja mehrere Sachen gesteuert / getaktet werden. Und durch eine kleine Anzahl an Multis lässt sich der Referenztakt der CPU erhöhen ohne Einfluss auf die anderen Bauteile zu nehmen (SATA, USB und PCIe Bus z.B.).


----------



## XE85 (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Interessant wird jetzt natürlich wie fein dieser Multi abgestuft ist und ob die Mainboardhersteller in ihrem BIOS/UEFI eventuell feinere Stufen programmieren (können/dürfen) als von intel vorgesehn ist.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Sollte doch glaub 5 Stufen geben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Chrisch (14. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Es können nicht wahllos irgendwelche Teiler genommen werden, das ganze muss mit dem Rest harmonieren und Teilbar sein.

Hier die Folie die ich meinte, dort sind u.A. auch die Teiler zu sehen (1.0, 1.25, 1.67 & 2.5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ja genau das meinte ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Aha, nennt sich dann DMICLK.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



> Teiler zu sehen (1.0, 1.25, 1.67 & 2.5)


 
Hm... x2,5 würde ausreichen um einen hoffentlich einigermaßen preiswerten (deutlich unter 1000€ sind meiner Meinung nach realistisch) Xeon E5-2650 (billigster SB-E 8 Kerner) von 2GHz auf 5GHz zu bringen... wenn das in der Praxis so gut läuft wie in der Theorie ist er praktisch gekauft


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Tja, aber ob der auch mit 5GHz läuft, ist eine ganz andere Sache, das sind immerhin 2,5 fache Taktsteigerung, das schafft man nicht mal eben so.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ja, zumindest im Alltagsbetrieb könnte das schon eng werden bzw. eine gute WaKü erfordern, die normalen SBs schaffen die 5GHz ja auch nicht so leicht

Aber auch mit x1,67 kann man ihn immerhin auf 3,34GHz betreiben- geringfügig höher als der Standardtakt der Extreme Edition aber eben mit acht Kernen und 20MiB L3, wenns gut geht sogar billiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Die Frage ist halt, wie stabil ist das dann?
Ein Xeon, der mit 2GHz Standardtakt läuft, läuft ja nicht automatisch mit 3,4GHz stabil, nur weil du den Teiler so einstellst.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Sollte man eigentlich schon erwarten; es haben ja alle den selben Chip


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Tja, Erwartung und Realität sind nun mal zwei Paar Schuhe, siehe Bulldozer. 

Ich warte einfach mal ab, wenn Sandy E draußen ist und schau dann, was wie geht.
Du kannst ja dann berichten, falls du dir das so kaufst, wie geplant, ob das auch so klappt, wie geplant.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Bevor ich einen kaufe warte ich lieber auf die Berichte anderer


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Superwip schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen kaufe warte ich lieber auf die Berichte anderer


 
Schade, andere denken wohl genauso wie du und am Ende warten sie alle... und warten.. und warten...


----------



## Chrisch (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Das Takten ansich wird weniger das Problem sein (ausser die werden gesperrt), aber ich glaube nicht das es einen 8 Kerner (egal wie niedrig getaktet der ist) "günstig" geben wird.

Und selbst bei einen Modell mit 2GHZ standard Takt sehe ich kein Problem das Gerät mit 4GHz+ laufen zu lassen 

Als damals die ersten Westmere Xeon Samples (LGA1366 / HexaCore) zu bekommen waren hatte ich mehrere 2.4GHz Samples, die liefen alle ~4.3GHz stable bei 226MHz BCLK bzw zum benchen gingen auch 4.56GHz bei 240MHz ^^

Einziges Limit war halt der BCLK weil die Teile sonen kleinen Multi hatten


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ein paar "Helden", die den ersten Schritt wagen, werden sich schon finden... und wozu gibts eigentlich PCGH?



> aber ich glaube nicht das es einen 8 Kerner (egal wie niedrig getaktet der ist) "günstig" geben wird.


 
Intels aktuell billigster Achtkerner ist der Westmere-EX Xeon E7-2820, ebenfalls mit 2GHz; er ist aktuell für knapp über 1100€ erhältlich, es ist davon auszugehen, dass die billigsten SB-E Achtkerner deutlich billiger werden, ich rechne mit ~700-1000€


----------



## Chrisch (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Naja, wir werden sehen was das Teil hinterher kosten wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Superwip schrieb:


> Intels aktuell billigster Achtkerner ist der Westmere-EX Xeon E7-2820, ebenfalls mit 2GHz; er ist aktuell für knapp über 1100€ erhältlich, es ist davon auszugehen, dass die billigsten SB-E Achtkerner deutlich billiger werden, ich rechne mit ~700-1000€


 
Wieso ist es davon auszugehen? Aus welchem Grund sollte der plötzlich deutlich weniger kosten?


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Weil Westmere-EX ganz klar über Sandy Bridge-E angesiedelt ist; vergleichbare Vierkerner kosten auf Sockel 1155 auch sicherlich weniger als für Sockel 2011

Wie die Relation in etwa aussehen könnte sieht man ganz gut beim Preisvergleich der Sockel 1366 und der Sockel 1567 _Sechskerner_; der billigste für Sockel 1366 ist der Xeon DP E5645 mit 2,4GHz für etwa 460€, der billigste Westmere-EX Sechskerner für Sockel 1567 ist der Xeon E7-2803 mit 1,73GHz für etwa 650€, doch ein erheblicher Aufpreis, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass letzterer auch noch niedriger getaktet ist

Der höchstgetaktete Westmere-EX Sechskerner ist der E7-4807 mit 1,86GHz, der bereits mehr als 750€ kostet


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Das Takten ansich wird weniger das Problem sein (ausser die werden gesperrt), aber ich glaube nicht das es einen 8 Kerner (egal wie niedrig getaktet der ist) "günstig" geben wird.
> 
> Und selbst bei einen Modell mit 2GHZ standard Takt sehe ich kein Problem das Gerät mit 4GHz+ laufen zu lassen
> 
> ...



Da solltest du aber auf jeden Fall ein richtig gutes MB haben und auch ein gutes NT. Das was an Anforderung ans NT zu lesen gab von Intel war ja schon heftig. Wenn man dann noch 2 Kerne dazu nimmt und die nach oben prügelt, dann werden die Stromspitzen ziemlich übel. Da könnte wohl wirklich die Gefahr bestehen, das die 0815 MBs das nicht aushalten und abrauchen.


----------



## XE85 (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da solltest du aber auf jeden Fall ein richtig  gutes MB haben und auch ein gutes NT. Das was an Anforderung ans NT zu  lesen gab von Intel war ja schon heftig.



Die Anforderungen von intel beziehen aber auch billige China Böller NTs mit ein damit ja genug Sicherheitsreserve drinnen ist und diese nicht explodieren. Ähnlich ist bei Angaben der Graka Hersteller zur Watt Zahl der NTs. Für Markennetzteile sind die Anforderungen mit Sicherheit locker zu schaffen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

sie beziehen sich aber "nur" auf den 3960x. Wenn du da nen 8 Core Xeon nimmst und dann noch um >= 50% ocest, damit man ordentliche taktraten hat, dann wird das sicherlich nochmals eine gute schippe drauf legen, und wie gut die NTs und MBs klar kommen, kannst weder du noch ich sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Nur mal am Rande: Ich nutze ein passives 460W mit einer GTX 580 und einem i5-750 ...


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Marc, das sagt mir jetzt halt mal gar nichts, da ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie sich da die Lastwechsel verhalten, und wie das Intern im NT aufgebaut ist bzgl Spannungsversorgung CPU/MB per ATX Stecker und die GPU per PCI-E 6+2 Stecker. Gerade bei einem Multirail-Design kann das durchaus relevant sein.

Wie gesagt, ich maße mir nicht an, zu beurteilen, ob das Problemlos geht, oder nicht, ich weiße jedeglich darauf hin, das es dort unter Umständen zu Problemen kommen könnte. Das muss man halt erst mal abklären, BEVOR man solche Pläne schmiedet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ist ein Seasonic Fanless ... ein gescheites 550er/600er sollte einen SNB-E mit 8C/16T samt GTX 580 problemlos schultern.


----------



## Skysnake (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

bei 50-100% OC wie in dem Plan, auf den ich eingegangen bin? 100% sicher?

Wenn ja, dann gogo in der Ausgabe mit dem SB-E Test oder danach mal testen aumen:

Die Leute wollen eh lesen, was sie ein 8 Core von Intel mindestens kostet


----------



## XE85 (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> bei 50-100% OC wie in dem Plan, auf den ich eingegangen bin?



ja warum nicht? Es ging ja primär darum eines der kleinsten 8Kern Xeon Modelle auf das Niveau des Topmodells oder leicht darüber zu takten. Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich das man das mit einer Spannung schafft die noch innerhalb der Spezifikation liegt und man damit praktisch die gleichen, oder nur unwesentlich höhere Anforderungen ans NT hat wie das Topmodell.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Der Xeon E5-2650, um den es hier geht hat @ Standard (2GHz) laut geleakter Liste immerhin nur eine TDP von 95W; 
bei 167% Standardtakt läuft er dann auf 3,34GHz; das liegt knapp über einem Xeon E5-2687W mit 150W TDP @3,1GHz, viel mehr sollte er dann auch nicht schlucken und MBs und Netzteile, die diesen versorgen können sollten da auch noch mitmachen, hier sehe ich daher wirklich kein Problem

Wenn er tatsächlich noch 250% Standardtakt, laut Gerüchten der höchste mögliche BCLK ("DMICLK") packt und auf 5GHz läuft kommen da zwar sicherlich ordentliche Lastspitzen zustande aber wenn ich mir einen ~700-1000€ CPU kaufe werde ich nicht auf einmal bei Netzteil und Board sparen; bei allen bisher vorgestellten Boards sieht die CPU Stromversorgung auch sehr großzügig dimensioniert aus

Eher fraglich ist, ob die Boards bzw. der Chipsatz einen auf 250% angehobenen DMICLK aushalten; das muss sich noch zeigen, genauso wie sich zeigen muss, ob man wirklich nur in diesen bzw. überhaupt nur in so groben Stufen übertakten kann wie die Gerüchte besagen


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ich hab mal noch ein ganz interessantes Bild gefunden auf Tomshardware Preview of SandyBridge-E - Page 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,72 GHz mit dem 6 Core. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das alles physische Kerne sind.

Sind die 1,05V für die CPU? da steht nur I/O. Das sollte doch was anderes sein, PLL ist es mit den 1,8V aber auch nicht, oder?

Was mich allerdings sehr erschreckt hat, ist die Angabe bzgl den 300W/300A Leistungsaufnahme 

Es könnte wohl wirklich etwas dran sein, dass der i7 3960X @stock schon seine 200-250W im Turbo zieht. Das wäre natürlich schon sehr heftig. Vor allen, wenn man sich dann noch vorstellt, dass da ne GTXx80 oder gar zwei dran hängen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es könnte wohl wirklich etwas dran sein, dass der i7 3960X @stock schon seine 200-250W im Turbo zieht. Das wäre natürlich schon sehr heftig. Vor allen, wenn man sich dann noch vorstellt, dass da ne GTXx80 oder gar zwei dran hängen.


 
Aber dann brauchst du auch eine entsprechende Kühlung.
Ich hab den Dark Rock C1 von BeQuiet und auf der Packung steht, dass der 220 Watt TDP kühlen kann.
Und der Kühler ist riesengroß. 

Was bekommt dann ein 3960X als "Boxed"? Eine Corsair H100 Kompaktwasserkühlung?


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Naja, Wasser hat eine hohe Spezifische Wärmekapazität. Da kannst du schon einiges Puffern. Der Turbo ist ja scheinbar auch nur auf einen gewissen Zeitraum (~30s) beschrankt, wenn man dem Bild glauben schenken mag.


----------



## .Mac (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das SB-E tatsächlich 300W schlucken soll, halten das überhaupt MBs mit nur einem 8-Pin CPU aus? Wäre aber schon ziemlich krass wenn das stimmen sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Dafür reicht der 8 Pin aus.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, Wasser hat eine hohe Spezifische Wärmekapazität. Da kannst du schon einiges Puffern. Der Turbo ist ja scheinbar auch nur auf einen gewissen Zeitraum (~30s) beschrankt, wenn man dem Bild glauben schenken mag.



Das verstehe ich so jetzt nicht, wieso nur 30s?
Was nützt der Turbo dann, wenn du was Renderst, aber nur 30s lang maximal Takt hast, dann aber wieder abfällt?
Das Rendern dauert ja mehrere Stunden oder steigt der Takt dann wieder wenn die CPU abgekühlt ist? Also eine Art 30s Turbo - 10s nichts - 30s Turbo?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings sehr erschreckt hat, ist die Angabe bzgl den 300W/300A Leistungsaufnahme. Es könnte wohl wirklich etwas dran sein, dass der i7 3960X @stock schon seine 200-250W im Turbo zieht. Das wäre natürlich schon sehr heftig. Vor allen, wenn man sich dann noch vorstellt, dass da ne GTXx80 oder gar zwei dran hängen.


Die 300W sind ein einstellbarer Maximalwert des XE - aber eben dann out of spec. Die CPU hat eine TDP von 130 Watt und wird keine 200 bis 250 Watt schlucken ... wie kann man das ernsthaft annehmen?


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür reicht der 8 Pin aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne, wenn maximal-Takt anliegt wohl eher nicht, wahrscheinlich eher so:

Idle->30s Turbo->normaler Takt->wenn unter x% Auslastung gefallen und Temp stimmt, dann wieder Turbo für 30s->usw.

@Marc: Ich sag nur das, was ich da sehe als Anzeige. Man sieht ja nur eine Anzeige und keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

Ob da dann also 130, 150, 200 oder noch mehr Watt an Verbrauch kurzzeitig anliegen im Turbo kann wohl niemand im Moment sagen, der sich das Ding nicht genau angeschaut hat.

Ich gehe aber schon von deutlich mehr als die 130W (TDP) aus. So 200W halte ich für wahrscheinlich, würde ja auch zu den Gerüchten bzgl. ~250W Verbrauch @stock passen. 

Also ich halte es nicht für unmöglich. Da soll ja wohl einfach die Leistungsaufnahme begrenzt werden, also wohl gerulieren, wie agressiv der Turbo vorgeht, also wieviel Takt/Last auf allen Kernen zusammen anliegen kann und der Turbo dennoch greift.

Die quantitative Bewertung der Angaben ist mir nicht möglich, da man über SBE diesbezüglich einfach zu wenig weiß.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ich halte 250 Watt bei einer TDP von 130W für völlig abwegig. Ein SNB mit 3,4 GHz wird mit 80W eingestuft [verbraucht aber in der Praxis weniger] und dann soll ein SNB-E mit zwei Kernen mehr, 7M zusätzlichem L3 und PCI-E 3.0, aber weniger Takt auf einmal 250W verblasen? No way.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

naja, eigentilch ist es ein doppelter i7-2600, mit zwei deaktivierten Kernen, dafür aber halt nem richtig dicken PCI-E Controller, und der wird schon einiges an Leistung verblasen. Was sich positiv auswirkt sind die zwei deaktivierten Kerne, aber je größer ein chip, desto schlechter ist er im Durchschnitt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Du meinst, Intel User können auch bald Cores freischalten?


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings sehr erschreckt hat, ist die Angabe bzgl den 300W/300A Leistungsaufnahme



Das sind lediglich die Einstellbaren max. Werte, wie bereits erwähnt. Links an den Balken sieht man das die 300Watt nicht annähernd erreicht werden - und das bei 4,76 GHz. Grob geschätzt ist der max Wert da irgenwo bei 180Watt, nicht ungewöhnlich für eine CPU die um immerhin 44% übertaktet ist. 

Edit: Das spricht auch klar dagegen dass die CPU @stock auf 180W oder auch nur in die Nähe davon kommt.

mfg


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Auf 200W kommt man mit OC sicher, was allerdings sicher noch im Rahmen ist.
High End ist ja nicht zum Stromsparen da, dafür gibt es ja Sandy und bald Ivy.


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ein kleiner Appetithappen zum neuen ASRock Board. 

Quelle: VR-Zone | ASRock Teases with X79 Extreme7 Picture


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Sind 6 RAM Bänke aber nicht suboptimal für Quad Channel?


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Auf jeden Fall 

Eventuell ist das Gebilde rechts neben den 3 DIMM-Sockeln ja an den vierten Channel gehängt. 

Vielleicht ne mini SSD, die direkt am RAM-Interface hängt.


----------



## xTc (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist der keine Mini-Lüfter. Ist der auch bei der finalen Version vorhanden, ist die Platine für mich uninteressant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Tja, Asrock braucht den halt, sonst glüht das Ding weg.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Ähm... Jetzt mal ganz im ernst, ich glaub das muss nicht unbedingt ein Sockel 2011 sein. Der Bügel zur Verriegelung ist zwar eckig und nicht rund wie bei 1366, man erkennt aber den zweiten nicht, und auch was die Verhältnisse zwischen PCI-E-Sockel und breite des CPU-Sockels angeht, müsste es nicht zwingend ein 2011er sein. Da ist genug Spielraum drin, um auch ein 1366er zu sein durch die perspektivische Verzerrung. 

Ganz schlüssig finde ich das allerdings nicht, da er einfach vom Gesamteindruck schon sehr sehr sehr stark nach 2011 aussieht, und eher weniger nach 1366er. Kann man jemand auf sein 1366er Board schauen und es ähnlich hinhalten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Eventuell doch ein 1356 Mainboard?
Aber Asrock redet doch vom 2011 im Text.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Text? Welcher Text? 

Als ich mir das angeschaut habe, stand da noch nichts von nem Text 

Ne Spaß, hab ich wohl übersehen, werd ich mal lesen. Unmöglich ist es aber wohl nicht. Es gab ja schon öfters die Aussage, das es 1366er eventuell mit dem X79er noch geben wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Könnte vielleicht wieder eines der Transformer Mainboards von ASROCK sein? Erfolgreiche Fortsetzung des P67 Transformer, evtl?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Na der Text unter dem Bild.
ASRock Teases with X79 Extreme7 Picture by VR-Zone.com

Da steht ja auch, dass es scheint, als wenn das Brett nur 6 Bänke hat. 



> To begin with, this board seems to have six DDR3 DIMM slots. That's an odd number, considering the Sandy Bridge-E processor embeds four DDR3 memory channels, and so motherboards should ideally either have four slots (one per channel), or eight (two per channel). As with all LGA2011 boards, the memory slots are arranged on either sides of the large 2011-pin socket.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Btw. Quanti, so wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das Bild selbst nicht von VR-Zone, sondern die kommentieren es selbst nur, und haben das Board wohl selbst nie gesehen, bzw dürfen nur schreiben was Sie eben sehen.

So wie die Sache aber aussieht, sind es entweder 1+3, also links 1 DIMM-Slot und rechts 3 DIMM-Slots, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe, da es mindestens nach 2 DIMM-Slots links aussieht, oder eben 3+3 DIMM-Slots.

Wenn es aber 3+3 DIMM-Slots sind, dann ist es entweder ein 1366er Sockel, wovon ich ausgehen würde, oder eben ein ein Channel bleibt komplett unberührt, was ich dann schon sehr seltsam finden würde.

Eine Mischbestückung zwischen 1 und 2 DIMMs je Channel am gleichen Dualchannel-RAM-Controller, ist glaub ich nicht möglich. Oder wie sieht es denn bei SB aus? Kann man da 3 Slots belegen?

EDIT:

Ok hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Manual zu nem ASRock 1155er Z68 Extreme7 Gen3


> If only one memory module or three memory modules are installed
> in the DDR3 DIMM slots on this motherboard, it is unable to activate
> the Dual Channel Memory Technology.



Wenn also wirklich 6 DIMM-Slots vorhanden sind, dann schießt sich ASRock aber SO WAS von gewaltig ins Knie, dass das sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich der EPIC FAIL der gesamten Firmengeschichte werden würde.

Ich hab Sockel 2011 und nur Singel oder maximal Trippelchannel support  Je nachdem wie der Quadchannel (bzw 2xDualchannel) Controller damit umgehen kann.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

@PCGH_Marc : Ein SNB mit 3,4 GHz wird mit 80W eingestuft [verbraucht aber in der Praxis weniger]  Ist zwar Offtopic aber wieso ist ein FX 8150 laut OBR gleichauf im Stromverbrauch mit SB.Und ein 3960X hat eine TDP von 130 Watt hab ich persönlich Bei AMD noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn also wirklich 6 DIMM-Slots vorhanden sind, dann schießt sich ASRock aber SO WAS von gewaltig ins Knie, dass das sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich der EPIC FAIL der gesamten Firmengeschichte werden würde.
> 
> Ich hab Sockel 2011 und nur Singel oder maximal Trippelchannel support  Je nachdem wie der Quadchannel (bzw 2xDualchannel) Controller damit umgehen kann.


 
So genau schnall ich das auch noch nicht, andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Asrock jetzt noch ein 1366 Brett rausbringt, mit dem X79 Chipsatz, das wäre noch mehr Fail als das mit den 6 RAM Bänken.
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem Controller ist, ob es 4 RAMs sein müssen, damit er Quad Channel läuft und er keinen anderen als Quad Channel kann, denn das wäre für mich ja noch blöder.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Quad Channel in einer Zeit wo fast alle Spiele auf der Konsole laufen müssen.(Da können die Vorteile nicht liegen)Es sei denn ich mach meinen eigenen RS,NL,UL und SL Server auf.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Quanti, es sieht ja wie folgt aus:

Single-Channel: NP
Dual-Channel:NP
Tripple-ChannelAS ist eine sehr gute Frage. Der Vom Sockel 1366 konnte das ja, da er ja auch nur ein Tripple-Channel war  Beim 2011er haste aber ein Quad-Channel-Interface. Normal sind immer 2 Kanäle gebündelt, sprich ein RAM-Controller steuert eben zwei Channels. Daher auch meine 2+2 Aussage. Da wäre es EVENTUELL! möglich, dass der eine Controller auf Dual-Channel und der andere auf Single-Channel läuft. Dabei ist aber wohl mit Leistungseinbrüchen zu rechnen die größer sind als 1/4, da das Zugriffsmuster ja nicht mehr identisch ist auf die beiden Ram-Controller. Sollte es aber ein monolotischer Quad-Channel-RAM-Controller sein, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich in meinen Augen, dass der Controller eben nur Single-, Dual- und Quad-Channel unterstützt. 

So jetzt noch was bzgl Sockel 1366, quanti.

Also ich finde das alles andere als dumm. Was bietet dir den Sockel 2011, was du nicht mit einem 1366er und dem X79 Chipsatz auch hast? Zählen wir es mal auf:

-PCI-E 3.0: Lässt sich noch verschmerzen, da es noch keine Karten gibt, und wenn die meisten Leute keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen. <- Das bezieht sich allein auf Gamer, für die das Board ja designed ist.
-Was ein Problem ist, ist, das man ja noch einen Chip für die PCI-E Lanes braucht. Sockel 1366 CPUs haben den Controller ja noch nicht in der CPU sitzen.
-"nur" Tripple-Channel: Quad-Channel wird wohl nichts bringen für 90% der Käufer, da Sie einfach keine entsprechenden Workloads haben
-Etwas Leistung auf SB-E fehlt, wenn man einen i7-9x0X hat. Den HAT man dann aber wohl schon, wenn man sich das Board kauft 

Also viel ist das nicht, was man mit Sockel 1366 weg gibt. Dafür kann man seine alte CPU weiter nutzen, die jetzt in den meisten fällen nicht viel schlechter ist als SB-E für den Desktop. Es ist einfach ein verdammter FAIL, das Intel wieder nur einen 6 Kerner mit SMT bringt.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind 6 RAM Bänke aber nicht suboptimal für Quad Channel?



Nicht unbedingt, man kann zB jetzt 4 x 4GB kaufen und wenn 8 GB Module zu akzeptablen Preisen erhältlich sind mit 2 8GB Riegeln auf 32GB aufrüsten.



xTc schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist der keine Mini-Lüfter.  Ist der auch bei der finalen Version vorhanden, ist die Platine für mich  uninteressant.



Stimmt, denn wie die anderen Hersteller zeigen ist ein Lüfter absolut nicht notwendig.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein verdammter FAIL, das Intel wieder nur einen 6 Kerner mit SMT bringt.



Ja das wissen wir mittlerweile das du dass so siehst, du musst es nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit wiederholen. Zumal die Aussage ohnehin falsch ist da intel auch 8 Kerner bringt, nur heissen die eben Xeon und nicht i7.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*

Das sind aber, wie du schon sagt Xeons, also nicht für den Desktop Markt bestimmt, aber extra für dich, damit es klarer ist:



> Es ist einfach ein verdammter FAIL, das Intel wieder nur einen 6 Kerner *als Extreme Edition* mit SMT bringt.



So zufrieden?


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Wie PC-Luchs schon vor einigen Tagen berichtete sollen die Sandy Bridge E CPUs ab dem 14. November erhältlich sein. Auch die € Preise möchte PC-Luchs in der News an schon sehr genau Wissen. Leider schreibt man nicht woher diese Infos stammen. Die kolportierten Preise:

i7-3820, 3,6GHz - 4K/8T - 10MB LLC - kein offener Multi: 215€
i7-3930K, 3,2GHz - 6K/12T - 12MB LLC - offener Multi: 430€
i7-3960X, 3,3GHz - 6K/12T - 15MB LLC - offener Multi: 735€

Sollte das stimmen ist der i7-3820 trotz höherer Leistung und der möglichkeit die CPU zu übertakten billiger als der i7-2600k. Möglicherweise möchte intel damit die höheren Plattformkosten etwas kompensieren.

Quelle: http://www.pc-luchs.de/news/testbericht/intel-sandy-bridge-e-ab-215-euro/

mfg


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Also wenn der i7-3960X wirklich nur 735,- anstatt 999,- Euro kostet, freu ich mich.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das klingt zwar sehr erfreulich, würde aber absolut gegen Intels jahrelange Tradition sprechen. Selbst als Sie klar hinter AMD waren, haben Sie ihr Preisschema durchgezogen. Das wäre mehr oder weniger eine Revolution!

Entweder Intel weiß mehr als wir bzgl. BD, Sie haben selbst eingesehen, das 2011 nicht der burner ist, oder es kommt sehr schnell noch eine Octa-Core EE, und Sie wollen den Leuten nicht richtig heftig vor den Kopf stoßen.

Für mich sind alle Szenarios gleich unwahrscheinlich. Daher tendiere ich dazu, dass das schlicht eine Falschmeldung ist. Wie gesagt, so eine Preisanpassung wäre einfach eine Revolution, über die sich die Kunden natürlich freuen könnten. Dran glauben kann ich aber nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, es sieht ja wie folgt aus:
> 
> Single-Channel: NP
> Dual-Channel:NP
> Tripple-ChannelAS ist eine sehr gute Frage. Der Vom Sockel 1366 konnte das ja, da er ja auch nur ein Tripple-Channel war  Beim 2011er haste aber ein Quad-Channel-Interface. Normal sind immer 2 Kanäle gebündelt, sprich ein RAM-Controller steuert eben zwei Channels. Daher auch meine 2+2 Aussage. Da wäre es EVENTUELL! möglich, dass der eine Controller auf Dual-Channel und der andere auf Single-Channel läuft. Dabei ist aber wohl mit Leistungseinbrüchen zu rechnen die größer sind als 1/4, da das Zugriffsmuster ja nicht mehr identisch ist auf die beiden Ram-Controller. Sollte es aber ein monolotischer Quad-Channel-RAM-Controller sein, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich in meinen Augen, dass der Controller eben nur Single-, Dual- und Quad-Channel unterstützt.



Ja, ich kann dir folgen, aber nur mal die Praxis:
Ob ich meine RAMs in Dual Channel fahre oder nicht, hat null Auswirkung auf die Performance, ich merke keinen Unterschied.
Klar, man könnte ihn messen, aber messen und merken sind immer zwei Paar Schuhe.
Ob und wie sich das jetzt als Server Plattform darstellt, weiß ich nicht, aber der gemeine Homeuser merkt keinen Unterschied.



Skysnake schrieb:


> So jetzt noch was bzgl Sockel 1366, quanti.
> 
> Also ich finde das alles andere als dumm. Was bietet dir den Sockel 2011, was du nicht mit einem 1366er und dem X79 Chipsatz auch hast? Zählen wir es mal auf:
> 
> ...



1. PCIe 3.0 wird noch überflüssiger sein als PCIe 2.0 oder Firewire 800.

2. Das wäre doch kein Problem, neuer Chipsatz mit PCIe 3.0 und fertig. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass AMD diesen Weg gehen wird, mit dem Bulldozer Refresh. Der wird auch keinen PCIe Controller bekommen, der bleibt in der NB und durch neue Chipsätze dann eben mit 3.0 und nativ USB 3.

3. Ich sehe ja nicht mal den Vorteil von Tripple Channel, daher wird Quad Channel noch weniger reißen.

4. Die 10% mehr Leistung, die Sandy E im Vergleich zu Gullftown hat, sind eh Banane, deswegen die Plattform wechseln ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Klar, werden wie immer die üblichen Verdächtigen machen, aber der logisch denkende wird einen Bogen darum machen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also viel ist das nicht, was man mit Sockel 1366 weg gibt. Dafür kann man seine alte CPU weiter nutzen, die jetzt in den meisten fällen nicht viel schlechter ist als SB-E für den Desktop. Es ist einfach ein verdammter FAIL, das Intel wieder nur einen 6 Kerner mit SMT bringt.



Jop, sehe ich auch so, 6 Kerner als Extreme Edition hatten wir schon, das ist arm.
Aber.... ich denke ja, dass es Intel nicht gebacken kriegt den 8 Kerne SMT Desktop Prozessor mit 3,4GHz und 130 Watt TDP zu bauen, das schaffen sie nicht. Haben sie ja beim 45nm Bloomflied auch nicht geschafft, da klappte der 6 Kerner erst mit 32nm Shrink.
Daher wird der 8 Kerner Extreme Edition erst mit dem 22nm Shrink kommen, eher nicht.



xTc schrieb:


> Also wenn der i7-3960X wirklich nur 735,- anstatt 999,- Euro kostet, freu ich mich.


 
Lohnt trotzdem nicht, der ist nur gefühlte 0,1% schneller als der "kleine" Hexa, wozu also den Extreme nehmen?
Damit du sagen kannst: "_Hey, Leute, ich hab mich über den Tisch ziehen lassen und hab dabei noch gelächelt_".


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das klingt zwar sehr erfreulich, würde aber absolut gegen Intels jahrelange Tradition sprechen.



Man hat schon bei Sandy N dagegen "verstoßen" indem man das Topmodell für knapp über 300$ anstatt 550$ wie bei Lynnfield angeboten hat.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das liegt halt auch daran, dass es nur ein i7 Modell gibt, nämlich den 2600er, bei Lynnfield gab es den 860 und den 870 und der 860 war Anfangs mit 270€ gelistet und ist dann für 230-240 weggegangen. Der 870 wurde für 550€ gelistet (obwohl nur 133MHz schneller, Intels geniale Preispolitik eben) und ist erst im Sommer 2010 auf unter 300€ gegangen.

Und Intel hat eben bei Sandy keine weiteren Modelle mehr beim i7 eingeführt, nur das eine eben und daher kannst du dafür auch keine 500€ verlangen, wenn der schnellste i5 nur 170€ kostet.
Dafür hätte Intel gleich zu Anfang neben dem i7 2600 noch ein weiteres Modell bringen müssen, haben sie aber nicht.

Also hat Intel gegen gar nichts "verstoßen".


----------



## Manner1a (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt halt auch daran, dass es nur ein i7 Modell gibt, nämlich den 2600er, bei Lynnfield gab es den 860 und den 870 und der 860 war Anfangs mit 270€ gelistet und ist dann für 230-240 weggegangen. Der 870 wurde für 550€ gelistet (obwohl nur 133MHz schneller, Intels geniale Preispolitik eben) und ist erst im Sommer 2010 auf unter 300€ gegangen.
> 
> Und Intel hat eben bei Sandy keine weiteren Modelle mehr beim i7 eingeführt, nur das eine eben und daher kannst du dafür auch keine 500€ verlangen, wenn der schnellste i5 nur 170€ kostet.
> Dafür hätte Intel gleich zu Anfang neben dem i7 2600 noch ein weiteres Modell bringen müssen, haben sie aber nicht.
> ...



Du hast einerseits vollkommen Recht. Wir können dankbar sein, dass Intel so viele Möglichkeiten nutzt, die x86 wirklich zu verbessern. Andererseits gibt´s den i7-2600 (normal) auch als S- und als K-Version. Sie alle unterscheiden sich zwar nicht in der L3-Cache-Größe oder in der Anzahl der Kerne, aber immerhin (im Falle des K möglichen) Unterschied beim Basis- und Turbotakt, so dass auch da von Intel aus eine gewisse Flexibilität geboten wird, obwohl es an sich ja die fast gleichen CPUs sind. Es ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei den Zweikernern: Gewisse Enschränkungen (z.B. bei der Möglichkeit zu übertakten) werden durch hervorragende Performance und guten Stromverbrauch locker wieder wettgemacht.

Ist als ob man einen Porsche Carrera GT fährt...wann braucht man mal mehr als 600PS, wenn die Konkurrenz so viel weniger zu bieten hat in Serie? Wer über Sandy Bridge meckert, hat sich nicht mit den grundlegenden Daten befasst und was alles an Verbesserungen erreicht werden konnte mit der neuen CPU-Generation. Und da dies ein Technik-Forum ist, kann jeder, der etwas offensichtlich Falsches behauptet, mit Anmerkungen rechnen über diese und jene gemachte Aussagen. 

Wer drüber nachdenkt, maximale Performance bei Spielen zu haben, kann überlegen, ob der Aufpreis von i5-2500(K) zu einem i7-2600(K) gerechtfertigt ist. Ich wollte einmal in meinem Leben einen i7 mein Eigen nennen, selbst wenn ich die ganze Leistung noch gar nicht zur Gänze ausschöpfen kann und diese nur als Reserve habe. Was ich so oder so habe, ist ein zum jeweiligen Last-Szenario sehr niedrigen bis hin zu angemessenem Stromverbrauch, was Kühlung, Temperaturen und auch z.B. die Belastung des Netzteils in erfreulichen Grenzen hält. Darum ist ein i7 so überlegen. Wer nicht mehr ausgeben will als für das, was AMD gerade anbietet, kann sich ein kleineres Modell der i3- oder i5-Reihe kaufen und bekommt immer noch sehr viel Performance.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ich finde es eben schade, dass es nicht auch einen niedriger getakteten i7 gibt, vom i5 gibts ja auch verschiedene Modell.
Ein i7 2350 oder so mit 3GHz Takt, ohne "K" aber eben mit SMT für 170€ wäre für viele interessant, denen ein i7 2600 zu teuer ist und die aber gerne SMT möchten.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele quanti.
Ich hab schon mit dem 2600k geliebäugelt, SMT ist halt schon ne feine Sache ..aber der Aufpreis zum 2500er wars mir dann doch nicht wert.
Da verzichte ich lieber auf n paar MHz-Takt und nehm dafür SMT und bezahlt das selbe ... aber gibts ja leider nicht.
Schade :/


----------



## XE85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Es gibt doch eh mehrere Xeons die niedriger getaktet sind als ein 2600 und <200€ kosten, die vollen 8MB Cache und SMT haben.

mfg


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es eben schade, dass es nicht auch einen niedriger getakteten i7 gibt, vom i5 gibts ja auch verschiedene Modell.
> Ein i7 2350 oder so mit 3GHz Takt, ohne "K" aber eben mit SMT für 170€ wäre für viele interessant, denen ein i7 2600 zu teuer ist und die aber gerne SMT möchten.


 
Gibt es doch, zwar nicht für 170,- aber für knapp 190,- Euro: Intel Xeon E3-1230
Das sind knapp 50,- Euro weniger im Vergleich zum normalen i7-2600. 

Ich würde mich eher über einen Dual-Core-K freuen. Aber das driftet zu sehr vom Thema ab.
Nach dem BD steht nur der Core i7-3930K auf meiner Liste.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Kann man sagen was die Mainboards für SB-E ungefähr kosten werden?
Was ist der Nachfolger von SB-E?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eh mehrere Xeons die niedriger getaktet sind als ein 2600 und <200€ kosten, die vollen 8MB Cache und SMT haben.
> 
> mfg


 
Ja, Xeon, aber eben nicht i7.
Mir ging es um den i7, die Xeon sind ja auch nicht dafür gedacht, dass du dir die Dinger in dein Heim Brett drückst und einige Xeon haben zwar SMT aber keine Grafik.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Laut PCGH hat der Xenon E3-1230 eine IGPU sie ist  abgeschaltet.
Hilf einem aber nicht weiter wenn man sie  nicht aktivieren kann.


----------



## .Mac (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher über einen Dual-Core-K freuen.


Stimmt, ein i3 mit freiem Multi wäre echt fein, aber das ist denke ich auf unbestimmte Zeit Wunschdenken, das wäre ja dann der Geheimtipp schlechthin, für wenig Geld einen schnellen Dual-Core der ne Menge OC zulässt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Kurze Frage zwecks Übertakten. 

Mein 2500k sitzt auf einem Asrock Z68 Extreme7 Gen 3. Würde nun gerne etwas übertakten (vorallem die iGPU, zwecks einiger neuerer Spiele, für die ich nicht unbedingt meine 560 TI brauchen würde, die aber momentan noch etwas behebig laufen*) und hatte mir überlegt, vorher mal die OC Profile durchzuprobieren um etwas Zeit zu sparen. 
Kann man das problemlos versuchen, oder setzt Asrock die Voltage besonders hoch an? Nach Auswahl eines solchen Profils blendet sich das GT Tab aus, kann also die Voltage für die iGPU nicht überprüfen. Würde prinzipiel erstmal die iGPU auf 1400 MHz übertakten wollen. 



*The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken läuft beispielsweise in Räumen mit besonders viel Lichteffekten sehr behebig.


----------



## Dukex2 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Da der BD meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen konnte sehe ich mich jetzt im anderen Lager um und versuche mein Wissen rund um Sandy Bridge und co. auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Mein Kenntnisstand, falls falsch bitte berichtigen: 

-SB-E erscheint mit dem neuen Chipsatz x79 auf dem Sockel-2011 voraussichtlich am 14.11.2011

-Ivy-Bridge ist der Nachfolger von Sandy Bridge der auf dem Sockel 1155 weiter geführt wird und Anfang 2012 erscheinen soll

Lieg ich damit richtig?
Über ein paar gute Links die mir mehr Infos darüber verschaffen wäre ich dankbar.

P.s.: Lohnt es sich noch auf den i5-2500k mit Z68 zu bauen?


----------



## Skysnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

IB soll im Bereich März-April wohl kommen, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt.

SB-E ist auf Hexacorers beschränkt auf unbestimmte Zeit bei den Desktops. Octa-Cores gibt es nur bei den Xeons, die verschieben sich aber Bis Ende Q1 2012 oder gar Q2 2012.

Des weiteren ist der Chipsatz ziemlich abgespeckt worden. Was es dort am Schluss auf die Platinen schafft ist noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> P.s.: Lohnt es sich noch auf den i5-2500k mit Z68 zu bauen?


 
Natürlich und ein P67 Brett reicht immer noch.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Btw. Donanimhaber hat nen GB Board für SB-E da.

Man erkennt auf den SATA-Ports eine Einprägung "SATA-3 Lotus" Es sind 10 Ports, und wie es scheint sind eben alle SATA-3 fähig. Das wäre schon nicht schlecht.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, bei dem GB Board sind die beiden Hebel zum arretieren der CPU eckig. Bei dem Board von ASRock mit den 6 DIMM-Bänken, ist ein Hebel aber rund!!!

Ich hab mal kurz die Anzahl der Pins überschlagen. Ich bin auf 1922 gekommen. Ist also der 2011er Sockel auf dem GB Board im Donanimhaber Video verbaut. Ich glaube inzwischen wirklich, das ASRock für Sockel 1356 ein Board bringt  Kling irgendwie noch am "realistischten"


----------



## XE85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, Xeon, aber eben nicht i7.



Ja und? Es ist ein und derselbe Chip, nur mit anderem Namen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ging es um den i7, die Xeon sind ja auch nicht dafür gedacht, dass  du dir die Dinger in dein Heim Brett drückst...



Das kann einem aber als Anwender egal sein ob der jetzt für etwas anderes gedacht ist. Wenn die Features und der Preis passen, warum sollte man den nicht kaufen? Sehe da keinen Grund.



Skysnake schrieb:


> ....die verschieben sich  aber Bis Ende Q1 2012 oder gar Q2 2012.



Ganz so schlimm is es nun auch wieder nicht - auf der Roadmap sieht man das die SBE Xeons noch vor den Ivys kommen - da die aktuell mit ende Q1 auf der Roadmap stehen dürfte es bei den Xeons Anfang 2012 soweit sein - möglich wäre da die CES.

mfg


----------



## Neox (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Mal ne kleine Frage: Ich hab nicht alles verfolgt, wie schaut Sandy E leistungsmässig gegenüber dem i7 2600k aus. Würde sich ein Umstieg lohnen, wenn Man als Anwendungsbereich nur Games hat


----------



## XE85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Für Games lohnt sich der Umsteg nicht - es sei denn du möchtest Tripple oder gar Quad GPU verbauen.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



> Für Games lohnt sich der Umsteg nicht - es sei denn du möchtest Tripple oder gar Quad GPU verbauen.


und wenn man von einem alten 2-Kern aufrüsten möchte, IB oder SB-E? (bezogen auf die Frage von Neox)

---

PCI-E 3.0 wird jetzt immer mehr auf den neuen Z68-Boards verbaut mit dem vermerk das es nur mit einem Ivy-Bridge CPU funktioniert. Ich leite daraus ab das kommende Ivy-Bridge Prozessoren auf dem Z68 laufen werden. Ist bekannt wie es beim P67 aus sehen wird?

Würde für mich gerne abwägen ob es denn sinnvoll ist noch ein P67-Chipsatz zu kaufen.


----------



## McZonk (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ivy läuft sicherlich auch auf dem P67.

Passend dazu: 
Posting vom Doc: Ivy Bridge und PCI Express 3.0 Support - Forum de Luxx
ASUS 22nm/PCIE3.0 Supportliste: ASUS Motherboards - Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready. Feature 22nm CPU Native BIOS Support


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: Test eines 3960X bei tom´s Hardware*



XE85 schrieb:


> Bei Tom´s Hardware gibt es einen ersten Test eines 3960X:
> 
> Exklusivtest: Core i7-3960X (Sandy Bridge-E) und die X79-Plattform im Preview : Beinahe startklar: Sandy Bridge-E und der X79-Chipsatz
> 
> mfg


 
Ich habe folgende Frage:

In dem Artikel auf Tom's Hardware gibt es eine Verlinkung zu einem Test vom Mai 2011 mit dem Titel _"SLI Plattform Performance"_.



> Wie beim Sandy-Bridge-Prozessor für den Desktop kümmert sich auch Sandy  Bridge-E um die Versorgung mit PCI-Express 2.0. Doch anstatt nur  knausrige 16 Lanes zur Verfügung zu stellen, gibt es hier ganze 40  Stück, die äußerst flexibel aufgeteilt und kombiniert werden können.  Möglich sind beispielsweise: zwei Mal x16 plus ein Mal x8, ein Mal x16  plus drei Mal x8 oder ein Mal x16 plus zwei Mal x8 und zwei Mal x4. Das  wären an sich gute Nachrichten für Gamer, wenn wir nicht schon wüssten,  dass ein P67- oder Z68-Board mit NF200-Controller auch ausreicht, um mit drei Grafikkarten hervorragende Performance zu erzielen.


Hat von euch jemand diesselbe Erfahrung gemacht? Sind die Ergebnisse verlässlich?

In meinem Fall wären es nur zwei Karten im SLI-Verbund mit einem i7-3820, aber die Ergebnisse sagen aus, dass es für die Anzahl der FPS keine Rolle spielt, ob ich in 2560x1600 mit 4xAA auf ein Mainboard mit P67+NF200 x16/x16, P67 x8/x8, X58+NF200 x16/16 oder X58 x16/x16 setzte.
In meinem Fall wären die Grafikkarten, ausgehend von Full-HD, durch Downsampling noch stärker ausgelastet.

Demnach würde ich ja mit dem i7-2600K mit P67 x8/x8 nicht schlechter fahren. Kann man das so unterschreiben?


----------



## XE85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Demnach würde ich ja mit dem i7-2600K mit P67 x8/x8 nicht schlechter fahren. Kann man das so unterschreiben?



Für aktuelle Karten, selbst High End - also GTX580 - kann man das unterschreiben. Der Performance Verlust ist in der Praxis nicht relevant. Fraglich ist allerdings wie es nach einem eventuellen GPU Update auf kommende Karten aussieht - da könnte 8x/8x eventuell zum Flschenhals werden. Mit einem Kauf eines entsprechenden Boards welches bereits PCIe 3.0 unterstützt könnte man dann einem eventuellen Performance Verlust entgegen wirken - mit einer Ivy Bridge CPU mit PCIe 3.0.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Sehr guter Einwand.

Ich habe eine Tabelle zu Datenraten von PCI Express gefunden: [Link]
 
Die Ivy Bridge Prozessoren können die Grafikkarten doch auch nur mit 16 Lanes ansprechen. Sebst ein zusätzlich verbauter nForce 200 Chip wie beim ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution würde ja anscheinend nichts bringen. Beim aktuellen Sockel 1155 habe ich dadurch ja auch keinen Vorteil.

Also hätte ich doch mit Ivy Bridge maximal die Datenrate, die x8/x8 PCIe 3.0 bereitstellen kann. Nach der Tabelle oben sind das 7877 MB/s.

Mit x16/x16 erreiche ich maximal eine Datenrate von 8000 MB/s.

Also lohnt sich doch das warten auf Ivy Bridge nicht.

*Edit:*


XE85 schrieb:


> ... - mit einer Ivy Bridge CPU mit PCIe  3.0.



Jetzt habe ich verstanden, wie du das gemeint hast. Die CPU stellt 16 Lanes im PCIe 3.0 und nicht im PCIe 2.0 Standard zur Verfügüng.
Ich habe zuerst nur an den PCIe 3.0 Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte auf dem Mainboard gedacht.




> Die 16 Lanes, die der Prozessor im PCIe-3.0-Standard bereitstellt,  werden wie üblich als vollwertiger einzelner Slot angeboten. Alternativ  werden auch *zwei Ports mit je acht Lanes* versorgt. Die dritte  Möglichkeit bietet *drei Slots, von denen einer acht und zwei weitere  jeweils vier Lanes* bieten. Rein rechnerisch gesehen entsprechen die drei  Slots einer heutigen Konfiguration von PCIe 2.0 mit x16, x8 und x8 –  genau so arbeiten aktuelle Mainboards mit Triple-SLI oder CrossFireX.


Allerdings kann ich die Rechnung nicht nachvollziehen. Die drei PCIe 3.0 Slots (1x8 Lanes + 2x4 Lanes) ergeben bei mir mit den Werten aus der Tabelle 15753 MB/s (7877 + 2x3938), bei 2x8 Lanes mit PCIe 3.0 ist es der gleiche Wert.
Bei zwei PCIe 2.0 Slots (2x16) sind es 16000 MB/s (2x8000).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Der Nf 200 Chip ist eigentlich nur für Benchmarks zu gebrauchen, für Games bringt er eher Nachteile, weil die Minimum FPS mit ihm sinken. Da nützt es auch nichts, wenn du 5 Frames mehr erreichst.

Ich würde das kaufen, was jetzt am Markt ist und nicht ständig auf das gucken, was irgendwann mal kommt, lohnt einfach nicht. Mit einer GTX 580 kannst du jedes Game problemlos spielen und auch noch in einem Jahr wird die Karte vorne dabei sein und in 2 Jahren, wenn man vielleicht mal was Neues will, gibts schon wieder neue Sockel, neue CPUs, neue Grafikkarten, usw.


----------



## steinschock (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Abgesehen von Enthusiasten und Benchern mit zuviel Geld,
 ist Sandy E / S.2011 min. doppelt so Sinnfrei für Heimanwender / Gamer wie S.1366.

Wenn macht eh nur 6Core "Sinn" und dann sind für CPU + MB 7-800€ fällig.
Da die E-Quads wohl kaum schneller sind wie Sandy B und Quadchannel / PCIe 3.0 nichts bringt.

@ Lios

Sandy B hat 1 x 16x PCIe 2.0,
Ivy hat 1 x 16x PCIE 3.0 ergo die doppelte Bandbreite ohne Zusatztchip.


----------



## PCTom (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



steinschock schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Enthusiasten und Benchern mit zuviel Geld,
> ist Sandy E / S.2011 min. doppelt so Sinnfrei für Heimanwender / Gamer wie S.1366.
> 
> Wenn macht eh nur 6Core "Sinn" und dann sind für CPU + MB 7-800€ fällig.
> ...



ja das stimmt schon  ich werd mir aber den 2011er holen warscheinlich aus dem selben Grund wegen dem du dir einen 1366er zugelegt hast  die Technik begeistert und gebencht wird er natürlich auch 

2011 hat seine Berechtigung  aber bestimmt nicht als P/L Basis


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ich hatte kein Bock mehr noch länger zu warten. (Auf Lynfield)

Und mir war klar das Core i (Nehalem) ein ziemlicher Hammer ist der locker 4-5 Jahre reicht,
da waren 100-150€ mehr auch aus P/L sicht für mich ok.

Jetzt seh ich halt von den Hexacore abgesehen keine Argumente gegen Sandy B.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ist für SB-E ein UEFI Pflicht oder wird es wie bei SBN auch BIOS-Boards geben?


----------



## PCTom (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ist für SB-E ein UEFI Pflicht oder wird es wie bei SBN auch BIOS-Boards geben?


 

vielleicht bei Gigabyte


----------



## Z28LET (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Geizhals.at listet jetzt die drei bekannten SB-E CPUs in ihrem System auf.
Allerdings ist noch kein Shop eingetragen, welcher die CPUs verkaufen könnte.

Und ausserdem sind die CPUs noch unter Sockel 1155 eingetragen.


----------



## xTc (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Sucht man innerhalb der EU nach Preise, wird der Intel Core i7-3930K ab 552,- Euro gelistet.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auf I7 3xxx umsteigen. Da ich schon seit 2007 nicht mehr aufgerüstet habe! CPU mäßig.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

â€žIvy Bridgeâ€œ-Desktop-Topmodelle mit maximal 77 Watt TDP? - 18.10.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Wäre mal eine Hausnummer...


----------



## XE85 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ist zwar nicht das Thema hier, aber trotzdem interessant. 77Watt max TDP inkl GPU ist schon eine Hausnummer. Wird wohl Zeit für den Ivy Bridge Sammelthread.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Deswegen hab ichs ja hier reingepostet.
Ist für mich quasi der "Intel Sammelthread"
Und ne User News schreiben - da hat ich dann doch keine Lust mehr zu


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



xTc schrieb:


> Sucht man innerhalb der EU nach Preise, wird der Intel Core i7-3930K ab 552,- Euro gelistet.


 
Hmm. sollte die CPU nicht 500 Dollar kosten?
Sind dann aber schon ein netter Aufschlag, also in Euro und dann noch mehr.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> â€žIvy Bridgeâ€œ-Desktop-Topmodelle mit maximal 77 Watt TDP? - 18.10.2011 - ComputerBase


 
Klingt interessant, bedeutet aber auch gleichzeitig, dass die CPU Leistung wohl kaum bis gar nicht steigen wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ist ja bei nem Shrink auch nicht wirklich das Ziel oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist ja bei nem Shrink auch nicht wirklich das Ziel oder?


 
Darum geht es nicht, einige haben von 20% Mehr Leistung gesprochen, ich habe mit maximal 10% gerechnet, wenn überhaupt.
Mal sehen, was am Ende wirklich übrig bleibt.
Und das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Shrink zu tun. 

Intel nutzt den Shrink um eben die Grafik auszubauen, *das *ist das Ziel.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Die Mehrleistung fließt vor allem in den Grafikpart.
Von mehr CPU Leistung war afaik nie die Rede, nur von einem 20% besseren Endprodukt. Und wenn sie das über den grafikpart mit dx11 etc machen stimmt das ja auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Von mehr CPU Leistung war afaik nie die Rede, nur von einem 20% besseren Endprodukt. Und wenn sie das über den grafikpart mit dx11 etc machen stimmt das ja auch.


 
Schau dir den Ivy Thread an, dort wird auch schon wieder von 20% mehr Leistung geredet. 
Und ich bezweifel, dass auch nur einer die IGP meint.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ich gehe fest davon aus das da zum Großteil die IGP gemeint ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus das da zum Großteil die IGP gemeint ist.


 
Aber nicht im Thread, du hast doch da auch schon reinges.. öhm... gepostet ().
Du musst doch gelesen haben, was die anderen User schreiben.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt grade echt nicht welchen anderen Thread du meinst.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, einige haben von 20% Mehr Leistung gesprochen, ich habe mit maximal 10% gerechnet, wenn überhaupt.
> Mal sehen, was am Ende wirklich übrig bleibt.
> Und das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Shrink zu tun.
> 
> Intel nutzt den Shrink um eben die Grafik auszubauen, *das *ist das Ziel.


 
Was hab ich seit über nem halben Jahr gesagt?...... 

Und GoldenMic, ich red wie gesagt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit davon, dass die IPC um weniger als 5% ansteigt. Sehr sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich 0%, da eben keine Veränderungen an der CPU-ARchitektur vorgenommen werden sollen. Das hat mir bis heute kaum einer geglaubt, und das obwohl mir ganz verlässliche Quellen das gezwitschert haben. Naja, und die Leute, die mir wenigstens das geglaubt haben, meinten, das eben die CPU entsprechend höher getaktet wird. Was war meine Antwort drauf?

Ne eher nicht, die wollen die TDP senken. Wenn kommen vielleicht 100-500 MHz drauf, wobei 500 schon wirklich sehr sehr großzügig gerechnet sind. Hab dazu leider keine Info, aber ich gehe sehr stark von weniger als 500 aus. Wahrscheinlich 100-200 MHz fürs Topmodell. Naja und der Rest geht in die iGPU.

Was hab ich dafür an Spott und Hohn erhalten......


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt grade echt nicht welchen anderen Thread du meinst.



Na den Thread vom Ivy mit den TDP Werten. Dort wird gepostet, dass die Leistung der CPU um 20% steigen soll und das ist eben meiner Meinung nach ein großer Irrtum.
Wenn die Leistung steigt, dann weil Ivy höher getaktet wird als Sandy, aber das muss man auch erst mal abwarten, du kannst nicht alles so lassen, die Grafik um 50% steigern und dann noch die TDP um 20% senken und dabei noch den Takt um 15% steigern, das sehe ich so nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was hab ich seit über nem halben Jahr gesagt?......



Jop, du warst ja auch nicht der einzige. 
Die CPU von Sandy ist ja stark genug, die Grafik nur nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was hab ich seit über nem halben Jahr gesagt?......
> 
> Und GoldenMic, ich red wie gesagt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit davon, dass die IPC um weniger als 5% ansteigt. Sehr sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich 0%, da eben keine Veränderungen an der CPU-ARchitektur vorgenommen werden sollen. Das hat mir bis heute kaum einer geglaubt, und das obwohl mir ganz verlässliche Quellen das gezwitschert haben. Naja, und die Leute, die mir wenigstens das geglaubt haben, meinten, das eben die CPU entsprechend höher getaktet wird. Was war meine Antwort drauf?
> 
> ...


 
Haben wir 2 darüber schonmal gesprochen?
Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen das ich behauptet haben soll das die IPC steigt, da es sich ja wie du grad erwähnt hast nur um einen Shrink handelt.
Maximal mehr Takt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Kann gut sein, dass sie steigen wird, möglich ist alles, aber eben nicht um den Faktor, der hier gerne gesagt wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Und durch was soll die IPC bitte steigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und durch was soll die IPC bitte steigen?


 
Frag Intel.
Wieso ist die IPC von Bulldozer gesunken?
War sicher nicht so beabsichtigt.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Mh, eventuell durch die komplett andere Architektur?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh, eventuell durch die komplett andere Architektur?


 
eigentlich dürfte sie nicht langsamer sein, ist sie aber trotzdem, daher ist da wohl schon ein Fehler drin.
Schon sehr blöd gelaufen für AMD: 
Na ja, dann behalte ich den 1090T erst mal und warte auf das, was es noch für AM3+ geben wird.
Und mache mir schon mal Gedanken über Panther Point. 
Oder doch Patsburg?


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Haben wir 2 darüber schonmal gesprochen?
> Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen das ich behauptet haben soll das die IPC steigt, da es sich ja wie du grad erwähnt hast nur um einen Shrink handelt.
> Maximal mehr Takt.


 
du warst jetzt auch nicht speziell gemeint. Keine Ahnung, ob wir die Diskussion schon hatten oder nicht.

mit anderen hatte ich sie aber definitiv  schon sehr oft


----------



## steinschock (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Theoretisch könnte schon was gehen, evtl dann mit Ivy -E / -Xeon.

Es wurde ja von Intel in einem Diagramm beschrieben das man mit den 3D Transen entweder die TDP um 50% senken kann,
oder die Schaltgeschwindikeit der Tansistoron erheblich verringen kann.


----------



## XE85 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, bedeutet aber auch gleichzeitig, dass die CPU Leistung wohl kaum bis gar nicht steigen wird.



Woher willst du das wissen? Keiner von uns weis wie die völlig neue Fertigungstechnik läuft und welche Möglichkeiten der Verbrauchs und TDP senkung bei welcher Leistungssteigerung sie ermöglicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und GoldenMic, ich red wie gesagt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit davon, dass die IPC um weniger als 5% ansteigt.



Von IPC ist doch überhaupt nicht die Rede, sondern von Leistung - die kann im einfachsten Fall auch durch 20% mehr Takt zustande kommen. Ich kann micht nicht erinnern das irgend jemand mal von 20% mehr IPC gesprochen hat.

Edit: für Diskussionen über Ivy Bridge gibt es jetzt den Sammelthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/181365-sammelthread-intel-ivy-bridge.html

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

dann solltest du mal genauer lesen, was viele seit zich Monaten vom Stapel lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Die Preise sind ja ganz schön gesalzen. oO
CPUs/Intel Sockel 2011 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## McZonk (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



<> schrieb:


> CPUs/Intel Sockel 2011 | Geizhals.at EU


 Aaaaaalt, Kollege  Schon ewig (16.10.) von diesem einem Shop gelistet mit sehr geringer Bewegung.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aaaaaalt, Kollege  Schon ewig (16.10.) von diesem einem Shop gelistet mit sehr geringer Bewegung.



Trotzdem teuer!  Wie werden denn die realen Preise aussehen?


----------



## McZonk (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Warte, ich such gerade mal meine Glaskugel *SCNR* . Vermutlich wissen wir spätestens Montag Bescheid.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



McZonk schrieb:


> Warte, ich such gerade mal meine Glaskugel *SCNR* . Vermutlich wissen wir spätestens Montag Bescheid.


Bei AMD lagen die Schätzungen doch auch nicht soweit auseinander.  Naja, dann muss man sich halt gedulden. Ich hasse es zu warten...


----------



## McZonk (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hier wird von 430.- respektive 735 Euro gesprochen - woher diese Preise eigentlich stammen, ist mir jedoch schleierhaft (zumal diese News sogar von Ende Oktober ist und diese Redaktion eher hobby ist und wohl mehr weiß als renomierte Magazine? ). In der Praxis scheinen die jetzt bei GH aufgetauchten Preise also nicht ganz unrealistisch - Leistung war eben schon immer teuer.


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



McZonk schrieb:


> In der Praxis scheinen die jetzt bei GH aufgetauchten Preise also nicht ganz unrealistisch



Das schon, aber die jetzt gelisteten Preise sind ja von irgend welchen Shops mit ein, zwei Bewertungen. Realistische Werte gibts wohl erst wenn die renomierten Shops Preise listen.

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Viele Details zu Intel


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Wir waren viel früher dran *SCNR*

Intel Haswell: Neue Informationen zur Shark-Bay-Plattform samt Grafikeinheit für den Sockel H3 - cpu, intel, haswell


----------



## GoldenMic (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Oh das tut mir leid, hab ich wohl übersehen.
Postet mal mehr solche News auf Facebook


----------



## xTc (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Boards im Preisvergleich gelistet und auch angeblich lieferbar (1 bis 2 Tage).
Und ein deutscher Shop hat nun die CPUs gelistet. 540,00 Euro für den i7-3930K.
Der i7-3960X kostet 964,00 Euro. War aber wohl zu erwarten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Jop, für 0-5% mehr Leistung fast das doppelte hinblättern... wie immer.


----------



## Skysnake (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Der 3930k ist mit den 540€ zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber doch günstiger als erwartet. Die 700€ hätte ich da schon eher gesehen.

Schaumer mal, was die Tests etc. bringen. Vielleicht liegt doch irgendwo ein Hacken begraben, den wir jetzt noch nicht abschätzen können. Es wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert, dass der 3930k keine Einschänkungen bietet. Damit hätte man eine gute CPU als Alternative zum 3960X. Auf den Quad müssen wir ja auch noch ne Weile warten, wobei der ja eh recht uninteressant ist meiner Meinung nach.

Naja, viel Auswahl hat man ja leider nicht bei Sockel 2011. Ganze 2 CPUs am Anfang, wobei eine sinnfrei überteuert ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Der 3930k hat ja einen freien Multi, du kannst ihn also auch problemlos übertakten.
Mag sein, dass der X keine Beschränkung beim freien Multi hat (wie z.B. bei Sandy, wo 59 das Maximum ist), aber selbst wenns beim "K" auch so sein sollte, ist das doch eh egal, da der normaler Heimanwender da eh nicht hinkommt.
Und auf die 3MB mehr Cache kann man meiner Meinung nach eh pfeifen.
Wenn Sockel 2011, dann eh 6 Kerner und dann ist der 3930k eben die erste Wahl, den X brauchen nur die, die sich selbst darstellen wollen.


----------



## xTc (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hier gibt es ein paar Benchmarks im Vergleich zum i7-2600K: 3960X Review @ http://www.inpai.com.cn
Und falls jemand chinesisch kann, gibt es HIER den ganzen Test.


----------



## PCTom (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

jetzt bekommt man so langsam einen Überblick  der Preise

X79 Mainboard bei idealo.de


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ja das kommt so ca. in die Regionen, die ich mir vorgestellt habe, wobei ich das billigste Board eher bei 250-300€ gesehen habe und nicht bei 225. Weit weg ist das aber nicht. Mal schauen wie die anderen Boards so laufen. 500€ für die mit 8 DIMM-Slots und ansonsten auch dick ausgestattet könnten wohl wirklich drin sein. Schaumer mal.

SB-E wird auf jeden Fall kein billiger Spaß.

Rund 800€ werden es wohl für die "Spar"version aus MB, CPU und RAM.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Jo Mainboarpreise werden wohl teils auf 400-500€ gehen...


----------



## PCTom (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

dann nehm ich einmal das Sparpaket bitte  UD3+ 3930K zum mitnehmen


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

700€ bitte


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das sind doch alles Pre Launch Preise - mache der Shop die Boards listen haben noch nichtmal Geizhals Bewertungen. Mal sehn wie sich das bis ende der Woche entwickelt wenn die Namhaften Shop die Boards listen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> 500€ für die mit 8 DIMM-Slots und ansonsten auch  dick ausgestattet könnten wohl wirklich drin sein.



Auch wenn du das gerne so hättest, da wird wohl nix draus - das Rampage IV, ihmo eine der teuersten Board Serien überhaupt, ist aktuell schon für knapp über 360€ gelistet:

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/BF3, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF1-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Etwa das gleiche kostete auch das Rampage III zum start.

Die günstigsten Modelle werden deutlich unter 200€ liegen.

Edit: 

für alle die den Bestellfinger nicht mehr still halten können:

http://xp-tron.de/pc-komponenten/mainboards/181672/asrock-mb-2011-x79-extreme4-gbl/r/f/ddriii
http://xp-tron.de/pc-komponenten/mainboards/181671/asrock-mb-2011-x79-extreme4-m-gbl/r/f/ddriii

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Da liegst du ziemlich falsch. Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde kein Board mehr als 1€ kosten und auch jede CPU. Dann könnte ich es mir nämlich endlich leisten nen kleinen Cluster zum heizen und "spielen" in die Wohnung zu stellen.


----------



## PCTom (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

ich hoffe das es auf der PCGH Page morgen ein ausführlichen Test gibt  kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da liegst du ziemlich falsch.



Mir fällt es wirklich schwer das zu glauben. Denn wenn man deinen Post (#1852) so ließt fällt auf das du dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht hast dich über den aktuellen Preisstand zu informieren, denn keine von dir dort aufgestellten Preisbehauptungen basiert auf einer belegbaren Basis, vielmehr scheinen sie einfach völlig, auf die Art "So hätt ichs gern und so muss es sein" aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein. Wenn ich also deine Aussage glauben soll dann informier dich in Zukunft zuerst über die Faktenlage und starte nicht gleich sofort immer massive Schwarzmalerei. 



Hier noch ein erstes Preview des Rampage IV:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 Motherboard Preview - eTeknix

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Zaaap und die NDA ist dahin...
Klick

@XE In France und England kostet es deutlich über 400€


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Zaaap und die NDA ist dahin...
> Klick



War klar das wieder einer Vorprescht 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @XE In France und England kostet es deutlich über 400€



Wir sind aber nicht in Frankreich oder England

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



XE85 schrieb:


> War klar das wieder einer Vorprescht


Ja leider..


> Wir sind aber nicht in Frankreich oder England
> 
> mfg


 Und auch nicht in Österreich (der Großteil)


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und auch nicht in Österreich (der Großteil)



Als Deutscher kannst du aber problemlos in Österreich bestellen.

mfg


----------



## Dukex2 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Laut dem chinesischem Test zu urteilen ist der Core i7-3960X ein Core i7-2600K mit zusätzlichen zwei Kernen, mehr aber auch nicht. Was zu erwarten war.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



XE85 schrieb:


> Als Deutscher kannst du aber problemlos in Österreich bestellen.
> 
> mfg


 Und? Vllt. ist das ein "Lockangebot" steht ja 2:1 
@Duke Nicht wirklich, der Ringbus und der RAM Controller sind anders, mehr Cache etc.


----------



## Dukex2 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



> @Duke Nicht wirklich, der Ringbus und der RAM Controller sind anders, mehr Cache etc.


@Wa1lock Meine Aussage war auf die Leistung bezogen.


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Was aber, wenn du es runter brichst, ein 2600k*1,5 ist. Nur was das Speicherinterface angeht, ist es ein 2600k*2.

Und XE85, ich schau mir die Preise an, die ich auf die schnelle finde, und die haben eben eine Preispanne von 225-500€. Die ganzen Preise kannste aber eh in der Pfeife rauchen, denn da geht sowohl was nach oben als auch nach unten...

Was bringt dir ein shop, der was zu nem Hammer-Preis im Angebot hat, dann aber nicht liefern kann/will? Eben rein gar nichts. Was die Dinger wirklich kosten, werden wir sehen, wenn die ersten als Verfügbar gelistet UND an die Kunden raus sind.

Ob da jetzt nach unten noch viel geht, wird man sehen. 200-300€ sollte man aber wie es aussieht für ein durchschnittliches 2011er Board einplanen, was wie gesagt durchaus günstiger ist als erwartet. Die ganzen Lanes für die PCI-E Slots musste ja unter bringen, dann die 4-8 DIMM-Slots, dann die Zusatzchips für USB3.0 und wohl für 2 weitere SATA III Ports, soweit ich das jetzt überblicken kann etc. etc. etc.

Von einem Preis zwischen 300 und 500€ aus zu gehen ist da nicht unrealistisch, vorallem, wenn man bedenkt, dass das die Enthusiastenplattform ist, und du nur 2 CPUs am Anfang hast, allgemein der Markt recht klein ist, und die Boards eben auch voll gestopft sind.  Die Entwicklungskosten wollen ja auch wieder rein gespielt werden, und wer sich nen SB-E holt, der halt Geld. Ist doch logisch, das gerade zu Anfang die Hersteller und Händler da eigentlich gut zugreifen. 

Letzten Endes werden wir es in 2-3 Monaten sehen, wo sich der Preis einpendelt, und was man dafür bekommt. Für mich ist für SB-E mint 8 SATA-Ports und 8 DIMM-Slots, sowie min 4 USB3.0 Ports Pflicht, und da glaube ich nicht, das ich für unter 250€ hin kommen werde. Auch in 2 Monaten nicht. Wenns anders kommt freu ich mich drüber, aber für mich klingt das einfach zu schön um Wahr zu sein.


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und XE85, ich schau mir die Preise an, die ich auf die schnelle finde,  und die haben eben eine Preispanne von 225-500€.



Welches Board kostet 500€? Verlinke mir das bitte.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Von einem Preis zwischen 300 und 500€ aus zu gehen ist da nicht  unrealistisch...



300 - 500€ ist auch etwas anderes als direkt mal mit 500 um die Ecke zu kommen. Zudem finde ich wie oben erwähnt kein Board welches aktuell 500€ kostet, bzw für den Preis gelistet ist. Weder bei Gaizhals noch bei idealo.


Die Preispanne geht aktuell von 185 bis 365€

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Dann solltest du jetzt aber auch mal schauen, dass da Bretter wie das Assasin von GB noch fehlen. Da kostet ja selbst das 1366er eher Richtung 400 denn Richtung 300€ wenn man sich den Querschnitt durch die Läden so anschaut.

Aktuell gehen die Preise 204-350€, und da sind soweit ich das gesehen habe, die absoluten High-End Boards eben noch nicht dabei, wie das neue Sniper etc. von GB. Die kosten ja sogar für den asbachuralt Sockel 1366 beim Assasin zwischen 316 und 500€ je nach Händler. Die Meisten bietens für 400€ an. Du musst halt genau lesen. Ich sprach bei den 500€ von den absoluten High-End Teilen, die halt nirgends Kompromisse eingehen, wie da paar SATA-Ports weniger, oder da nur 4 DIMM-Slots oder sonst wo bischen gespartn.

BTT:
Tja, das wars dann wohl mit PCI-E 3.0 und Desktop SB-E. Was ich aber nicht erkennen konnte auf der Folie war, wieviele SATA-Ports der Chipsatz nun zur Verfügung stellt.

Die Verbrauchswerte halten sich aber wirklich im Rahmen. Der 3960X ist nur geringfügig schlechter in der Effizienz als der 2600k. Das ist wirklich beeindruckend. Intel scheint da wirklich sehr gute Arbeit geleistet zu haben, was die  Fertigungsqualität und auch die Abschaltung von nicht genutzter Hardware anbelangt. Hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht erwartet bei einem derart größeren Chip, dass die auf nahezu die Gleiche Effizienz kommen. AMD wirds dadurch aber EXTREM schwer haben im Serversegment. SB-E ist wohl aller Voraussicht nach sehr viel Effizienter als AMDs Opterons. Damit wird AMD einen SEHR schweren Stand haben. Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass die unter diesen Voraussetzungen noch groß Markteinteile zurückgewinnen werden. Schade eigentlich. Hätte ihnen gut getan.

Btw. XE85, die 6Core Maske für die Desktop-Versionen, über die du immer spekuliert, und für Möglich gehalten hast, können wir dann jetzt zu den Akten legen oder?

Was mich aber doch noch etwas verstört ist die BIOS-Anzeige mit den 300W fürn Turbo 

EDIT:
Wo siehst du eins für 185€? das billigste was ich bei Idealo gesehen habe waren 204€


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aktuell gehen die Preise 204-350€, und da sind soweit ich das gesehen  habe, die absoluten High-End Boards eben noch nicht dabei



Aha, das Rampage IV Extreme ist also in deinen Augen kein absolutes High End Teil?



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wo siehst du eins für 185€? das billigste was ich bei Idealo gesehen habe waren 204€



Hab ich doch auf der vorigen Seite verlinkt - sogar lieferbar: ASRock MB 2011 X79 EXTREME4-M GBL/R/F/DDRIII | Mainboards | PC Komponenten | xp-tron

Ich warte weiter auf den Link mit dem 500€ Board



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. XE85, die 6Core Maske für die Desktop-Versionen, über die du immer  spekuliert, und für Möglich gehalten hast, können wir dann jetzt zu den  Akten legen oder?


 
Abolut nicht. Wer sagt das man nicht zum späteren Zeitpunkt, vll mit den 6 Kern Xeons auch eine 6 Kern Maske verwendet?



Skysnake schrieb:


> BTT:
> Tja, das wars dann wohl mit PCI-E 3.0 und Desktop SB-E.



Absolut nicht. In der Fußnote dieser Folie: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/newsbilder/aschilling/2011/sbe-press-leak-2.jpg - steht doch klar das es durchaus möglich ist das entsprechende Karten mit PCIe 3.0 Grschwindikeit laufen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

und hätte wäre könnte. Er at keine 3.0 Spezifikation und fertig. Ergo reine Glückssache, obs irgendwann mal geht oder nicht.


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Er at keine 3.0 Spezifikation und fertig



Woher nimmst du das schonwieder? Da steht lediglich das man aktuell keine PCIe 3.0 garantiert. Da steht nirgends das die CPUs nicht der 3.0 Spezifikation entsprechen. Es kann gut sein das die Xeons oder auch mit einnem neuen Stepping der Core CPUs PCIe 3.0 dann auch offiziell unterstützen. Möglicherweise genügt sogar ein BIOS Update.

Ich warte im übrigen weiter auf den Link zum 500€ Board.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



XE85 schrieb:


> Da steht lediglich das man aktuell keine PCIe 3.0 garantiert.


 
Klingt dann so als wenn man 3.0 erst mit einer neuen Revision realisieren kann und das bedeutet eben neues Brett.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Morgen werden wohl auch die letzten Geheimnisse gelüftet...

Wirklich peinlich finde ich, dass beim X79 offenbar wirklich das Worst-Case Szenario eingetreten ist und es sich nur um einen Cougar-Point Ableger handelt- dafür hat er wenigstens wahrscheinlich ebenfalls nur 6,1W TDP womit man allenfalls vorhandene MB Lüfter bedenkenlos abstecken kann

Wirklich interressant fände ich jetzt noch den Erscheinungstermin der Xeons (und gegebenenfalls auch einen Grund für ihre Verzögerung)




@Skysnake

Kann es sein, dass du dir SB-E schlecht & teuer reden willst um die Entscheidung nicht darauf aufzurüsten vor dir selbst zu rechtfertigen... ?



> Klingt dann so als wenn man 3.0 erst mit einer neuen Revision realisieren kann und das bedeutet eben neues Brett.


 
Eher neuer CPU aber wer weiß...

Tatsächlich scheint aus welchem Grund auch immer die Spezifikation einfach nicht fertig zu sein, warum das so ist ist mir schleierhaft, Intel hatte ja lange genug Zeit


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und das bedeutet eben neues Brett.



Wenn dann eher eine neue CPU. Die Mainboards supporten es ja durchwegs.



Superwip schrieb:


> ...dafür hat er wenigstens wahrscheinlich  ebenfalls nur 6,1W TDP womit man allenfalls vorhandene MB Lüfter  bedenkenlos abstecken kann



Möglicherweise haben die Hersteller hier einfach mit mehr gerechnet. Oder die Designs sind schon für ein eventuelles Chipsatzupdate gerüstet.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wirklich interressant fände ich jetzt noch den Erscheinungstermin der  Xeons (und gegebenenfalls auch einen Grund für ihre Verzögerung)



Jap, der wäre interessant. Der wurde aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann nie vorher groß hinausposaunt.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wirklich peinlich finde ich, dass beim X79 offenbar wirklich das Worst-Case Szenario eingetreten ist und es sich nur um einen Cougar-Point Ableger handelt- dafür hat er wenigstens wahrscheinlich ebenfalls nur 6,1W TDP womit man allenfalls vorhandene MB Lüfter bedenkenlos abstecken kann


 
Wenn der Chipsatz nur 6,1 Watt TDP hat, wieso haben dann einige Boards eine aktive Kühlung drauf?


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



> Wenn der Chipsatz nur 6,1 Watt TDP hat, wieso haben dann einige Boards eine aktive Kühlung drauf?


 
Designfehler oder damit es optisch mehr hermacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Also den Mini Quirl abreißen und einfach was anderes raufkleben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

3.0 ist drin, TDP deutlich unter 10W.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Kann man also theoretisch den Mini Lüfter einfach abklemmen und nichts passiert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das würde ich von Board zu Board lieber testen ... selbst der dickeste Patsburg für Server hat nur 7,8W max TDP - Lüfter sind ergo reine Optiksache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Könnt ihr das mal in der Redaktion ausprobieren, wenn ihr die Boards testet? 
So zum Schluss eben, falls der Chipsatz dann doch abrauchen sollte


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



> 3.0 ist drin


 
Was für ein 3.0? DMI? Also doch?


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 3.0 ist drin, TDP deutlich unter 10W.


 Ich überleg gerade wieso der 990FX dann knapp 19W TDP hat, der Intel hat die NB in der CPU, das ist es oder? (Bin mir absolut unsicher )


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich überleg gerade wieso der 990FX dann knapp 19W TDP hat, der Intel hat die NB in der CPU, das ist es oder? (Bin mir absolut unsicher )


 
Jop, AMD hat halt noch NB und SB, das summiert sich, merkt man ja am 1366 System, da gibts auch noch beides und das saugt dann gut am Netzteil.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, AMD hat halt noch NB und SB, das summiert sich, merkt man ja am 1366 System, da gibts auch noch beides und das saugt dann gut am Netzteil.


 Ah siehste mal  Ich hab mir gerade gedacht "Was hat Intel nochmal integriert NB oder SB" und dann ist mir aufgefallen wie sau dämlich das wäre die SB in die CPU zu integrieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Warte mal ab, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die SB auch in der CPU ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Warte mal ab - es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bevor alles in der CPU ist


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für ein 3.0? DMI? Also doch?



könnte auch PCIe 3.0 sein - was aber gegen die Folien bei den Chinesen spricht. Steht aber wohl unter NDA, egal morgen wissn wirs.

mfg


----------



## PCTom (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

PCI3.0 auf den meisten Boards ja nur die CPU macht mir Sorgen 

aber morgen wissen wir mehr und dann wird bestellt


----------



## Skysnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 3.0 ist drin, TDP deutlich unter 10W.


 
und auch an XE85: Wenn die CPU PCI-E 3.0 kann, warum wird Sie dann nicht zertifiziert?

Das wäre doch dumm hoch 10.....

ist es nicht eher logisch, das die Cpu eben schlicht nicht die Spezifikationen für 3.0 einhält, was die Pegel, Signal-rauchabstand  oder sonstige Sachen angeht, und man daher auf die Gegenseite angewiesen ist, das diese diese Unzulänglichkeiten mit macht und/oder kompensiert. Daher kann man auch nicht für dießFunktionsfahigkeit garantieren. 

Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, ob es dennoch immer geht, oder zumindest mit manchen
Produkten geht, oder ob man sogar bei jeden einzelnem PCIe Gerät schauen muss, ob es geht oder nicht in Verbindung mit der jeweiligem Cpu.

1. Wäre kein Problem
2. Wäre schon ärgerlich
3. Das kannste dann voll in die Tonne kloppen...

und nein, ich hab nichts gegen die Plattform. Wenn Sie billiger wird freu ich mich drüber. Ich bin da aber allgemein eher skeptischen gehe eher vom schlechteren aus, da wird man seltenst enttäuscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCTom schrieb:


> PCI3.0 auf den meisten Boards ja nur die CPU macht mir Sorgen
> 
> aber morgen wissen wir mehr und dann wird bestellt


 
Na hoffentlich nicht als Gaming Plattform.


----------



## PCTom (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht als Gaming Plattform.



warum  ich bestelle  sicher als Gaming Plattform  u.s.w.


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> und auch an XE85: Wenn die CPU PCI-E 3.0 kann, warum wird Sie dann nicht zertifiziert?
> 
> Das wäre doch dumm hoch 10.....
> 
> ist es nicht eher logisch, das die Cpu eben schlicht nicht die Spezifikationen für 3.0 einhält,...





> Der Prozessor mit dem Codenamen „Sandy Bridge-E“ ist spezifiziert für  PCI Express 3.0. Damit sind alle vierzig zur Verfügung stehenden Lanes  inbegriffen, die exakt nach den Vorgaben der PCI-SIG realisiert wurden,  die den Standard „PCI Express 3.0“ vor fast genau einem Jahr offiziell verabschiedet hat. Diese beinhaltet eine vollständige Abwärtskompatibilität des bis zu 8 GT/s schnellen Interfaces.


Die CPU entspricht allen Anforderungen für PCIe 3.0  

Quelle: Test: Intel

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das ist doch Hahnebüchen. Mim Oszi kannste ausmessen, ob die Spezifikation eingehalten wird oder nicht. Fertig aus Basta. Dazu gibt es auch seit geraumer Zeit spezielle Testkarten, die eine PCI-E 3.0 Karteninterface simulieren, und so eine validieren ohne weiteres zulassen. Das wäre ja aber wie gesagt gar nicht unbedingt nötig, da man ja alles nachmessen kann.

Sorry, aber wenn die trotz Messwerten nicht ihren Spezifikationen trauen, dann tuts mir leid, aber dann sind die nicht mal das Papier wert auf dem Sie stehen.


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Klar kann man heute alles Messen. Aber man kommt nichtmal in der Formel 1 um einen Praxistest herum um zu sehen ob das entwickelte auch tatsächlich so funktioniert wie es soll. Das hat weder was mit trauen noch sonst was zu tun, ohne Praxistests gehts auch heute nunmal nicht. Und dieser Praxistest ist mangels passender Karten aktuell offensichtlich nicht möglich. Sobald diese da sind ist das mit Sicherheit nur noch ein Formalakt. Was passiert wenn wieder mal Theorie und Praxis nicht zusammenpassen sieht man ja aktuell beim Bulldozer - AM3 Boards sind in der Praxis doch nicht kompatibel, eigentlich uneingeschränkt kompatibel gelglaubte AM3+ Boards brauchen nun doch ein neues BIOS.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ähm... Zwischen elektrischen Spezifikationen und Logik sowie Simulationen von irgendwelchen Sachen liegen Äonen....

Sorry, XE85 aber das ist grad einfach total unqualifiziert. Wenn ich mir mit den Spezifikationen nicht klar bin, dann sollte ich lieber gleich einstellen Mikroprozessoren zu bauen, denn das ist um ein vielfaches komplizierter. Komisch nur das Intel hier "kaum" Probleme hat. Entweder man ist in den Spezifikationen, die dann funktionieren, oder man ist nicht drin, und es funktioniert nicht.

Sollte tatsächlich der Fall eintreten, dass die Spezifikationen eingehalten werden, es aber TROTZDEM NICHT! funktioniert, dann kannste die Spezifikation in die Tonne treten und die ganzen Leute, die daran beteiligt waren gleich mit. Das wäre der absolute GAU, da man dann sich erst mal wieder auf neue Spezifikationen einigen müsste. Die eine oder andere Firma dürfte so etwas dann das Genick brechen.


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, XE85 aber das ist grad einfach total unqualifiziert.





Skysnake schrieb:


> Sollte tatsächlich der Fall eintreten, dass die Spezifikationen  eingehalten werden, es aber TROTZDEM NICHT! funktioniert...



unqualifiziert sind hier maximal deine Aussagen in denen du ständig versuchst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, irgend welche Probleme herbeizureden, ohne diese mit mit Quellen zu belegen.

Ich warte im übrigen immer noch auf die Quelle für das von dir behauptete 500€ Mainboard.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Tadadada 
Intel 3960X


----------



## PCTom (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Tadadada
> Intel 3960X



deiner ???? wie hast du  ich muss erst noch bestellen


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

=Sample von Intel 

Edit: Im Retail sind glaub ich alle "K"´s vergriffen..


----------



## PCTom (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> =Sample von Intel
> 
> Edit: Im Retail sind glaub ich alle "K"´s vergriffen..



ja leider  egal hab ihn zu einem guten Preis bestellt 3930K  muss halt noch warten


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ist ja nicht so, als ob dein Sys nicht ausreicht


----------



## PCTom (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als ob dein Sys nicht ausreicht


Nerd halt  kann man nichts machen  da kommt eine H100 drauf und dann werd ich ihn mal zur Ader lassen 

welches Brett nimmst du eigentlich zu deinem 3960


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCTom schrieb:


> Nerd halt  kann man nichts machen  da kommt eine H100 drauf und dann werd ich ihn mal zur Ader lassen


 
Bestell dir zwei, damit du nicht so lange warten musst, wenn der erste weggeraucht ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCTom schrieb:


> Nerd halt  kann man nichts machen  da kommt eine H100 drauf und dann werd ich ihn mal zur Ader lassen
> 
> welches Brett nimmst du eigentlich zu deinem 3960


 Bin nicht sicher UD5/7 oder Assasin 2 (Ich denke eher das 5er oder 7er)
H100 hab ich hier auch, die werd ich auch zum testen benutzen


----------



## PCTom (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher UD5/7 oder Assasin 2 (Ich denke eher das 5er oder 7er)
> H100 hab ich hier auch, die werd ich auch zum testen benutzen



tja beim Brett hab ich gespart  Extreme 4 langt mir und ist zum guten Preis verfügbar


----------



## Gast1111 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hab gerade gedacht Rampage 4 Extreme = billig? 
Aber ist ja ASRock
Die BF3 Version ist nice


----------



## PCTom (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hab gerade gedacht Rampage 4 Extreme = billig?
> Aber ist ja ASRock
> Die BF3 Version ist nice



 Rampage 4 nö, dafür hol ich mir dann lieber die ersatz CPU


----------



## Dukex2 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Der 3930K würde mich schon echt reizen, wenn ich ihn mir leisten könnte! 
Die Technik ohne ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz hat eben seinen Preis.


----------



## PCTom (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



PCTom schrieb:


> ja leider  egal hab ihn zu einem guten Preis bestellt 3930K  muss halt noch warten



Versandbestätigung  passt  und das mit dem guten Preis  nun ja unter 500


----------



## Bl0ody666 (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

leck mich fett,zu weihnachten bestellt o.O


----------



## PCTom (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*


----------



## Dukex2 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das Leben kann manchmal so unfair sein 
Auf welchem Board wir er laufen?


----------



## PCTom (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Das Leben kann manchmal so unfair sein
> Auf welchem Board wir er laufen?



ASRock Extreme 4


----------



## Dukex2 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



> ASRock Extreme 4  nur der Witz dabei ist das war verfügbar die CPU nicht


Hast doch ein Board bestimmt rum liegen, mit etwas Druck geht der da schon rein


----------



## PCTom (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hast doch ein Board bestimmt rum liegen, mit etwas Druck geht der da schon rein



AM3 logisch die Pins löte ich schnell auf


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

 Muss mal gucken warum ich bei SLI kein Bild bekomm.. :/
http://i.imgur.com/KROUG.jpg


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Muss mal gucken warum ich bei SLI kein Bild bekomm.. :/
> http://i.imgur.com/KROUG.jpg



ich finde ja auch das Gehäuse völlig überbewertet werden  netter Aufbau vielleicht wird es ja noch was mit SLI 

UD3 oder ???


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

^^Sollte ein UD5(blau-schwarze Kühlkörper + Heatpipe) sein


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Ist nen UD5  Ja SLI läuft, aber das Bios treibt mich in den Wahnsinn


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Warum ist die CPU nur so teuer?

Aber selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, ist das ganze mit den Mainbaords nicht ganze einfach.

Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf den Test in der PCGH.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hab hier auch noch den K, der arme liegt in der Ecke xD


----------



## Marvin82 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Gib ihn mir ich teste ihn für dich 
Warum gibt es hier auch keine Ergebnisse..... 
Keiner ein ab bekommen?


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

So Biosupdate hat endlich geklappt 
@Marvin Hier sind mehr P/L Käufer als Highend


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Gib ihn mir ich teste ihn für dich
> Warum gibt es hier auch keine Ergebnisse.....
> Keiner ein ab bekommen?


 

mein Brett kommt erst morgen, am WOE gibt es dann vielleicht schon Benches 

@ 
*Wa1lock  *wie ist denn das neue 3D Bios von Gigabyte so 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hmm mit einem Wort?
Laggy


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm mit einem Wort?
> Laggy



ah OK 

@ marvin 82 wie hoch bringst du deinen I7 schon getestet

ist echt nicht viel los in diesem Forum zum Thema SBE  weder beim OC Thread noch hier, da war bei Bloomfield mehr los

sry Doppelpost


----------



## xTc (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Liegt vielleicht daran das die CPUs kaum lieferbar sind.


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



xTc schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran das die CPUs kaum lieferbar sind.



tja hab dann wohl Glück gehabt


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Im Luxx ist wesentlich mehr los, da sind 10-20 Leute schätz ich mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Boah ey, 20 Leute....


----------



## Gast1111 (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Hier sinds 2  Ok mit Marvin 3, der ist aber auch eher im Luxx


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*

Das sind dann die 20, die zuvor ein i7 2600k und ein Maximus 4 Extreme hatten.


----------



## PCTom (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge    Aktuell: SB-E ab dem 14. November + € - Preise*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind dann die 20, die zuvor ein i7 2600k und ein Maximus 4 Extreme hatten.



dann scheint ja zumindest einer von AM3 umgestiegen zu sein  zumindest hier


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran das die CPUs kaum lieferbar sind.



Nicht nur die CPUs, bei uns in Österreich sin auch die meisten Mobos noch nicht zu bekommen. Ich warte schon sehnlichst aufs Rampage IV, aber kein Shop kann sagen wann sie welche bekommen.

mfg


----------



## P@tC@sh (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@Wa1lock:

Hey...... ,wie macht sich deine All-in-One Wakü,was kannst du max. "primen",sprich was geht so bis 70-75°C..Erzähl mal bitte wenn du so nett wärst.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@Joey Mach ich gerne, muss mich gerade noch mit 1 Bug rumschlagen, 1x mehr Multi und Bluescreen, auch wenn ich ihn zurück setzt.. :/

Edit: 4.5GHz bei 1.37V bei 60° Coretemps 

Edit 2: Im Cine 12.67 Punkte (8 Kerner gepwnd) und im 3D Mark jetzt X4167 statt X3966 (vs. X6 1090T @ 4GHz) CPU Score glatt verdoppelt xD


----------



## P@tC@sh (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

HmmH...,hört sich ja ganz gut an.Gibt ein paar wenige Sets die sich von einem guten Luftkühler absetzen können.Bin noch etwas unschlüssig was ich draufschnalle,bin auf die nächste Charge CPU am warten,ausserdem brauche ich noch Kohle für`s Board.Danke.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Achja sind 4 Multiframe S2 auf der H100 drauf 
Im idle hab ich 32* auf den Cores 
Kp


----------



## PCTom (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

so Mutterbrett ist da jetzt noch etwas schrauben, aufsetzen und


----------



## EpicFail (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was nützten mir eig. diese ganzen High-End Mainboards? Erfüllt ein günstiges nicht den gleichen Zweck? Ich möchte mir auch den 3930k anschaffen + 2 EVGA GTX 590 im SLI. 
Ich dachte an das MSi X79A-GD65 oder das EVGA X79 SLI (das ist bei evga billiger als bei Mindfactory)
Wie unterscheiden sich die High-End Dinger von den günstigeren?


----------



## PCTom (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich selber nutze nur das ASRock Extreme4 und es langt mir  ist halt die Ausstattung


----------



## EpicFail (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ah so. Na dann wirds wohl eins im ~200€ Bereich. Ich kann ja nicht überall so viel Geld verbrennen


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Loht sich der 3930k eigentlich wenn man Multiomonitoring und Crossfire machen will?
Das er sich für normale Gamer kaum loht dürfte klar sein.


----------



## EpicFail (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Kommt drauf an mit welchen Karten. Wenn du zwei HD 6990 betreiben willst (Ohrenschützer empfehlenswert), macht der Prozzi IMO Sinn. Irgendwas muss die Grakas ja befeuern. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil ich kein Experte bin

EDIT: Oder doch umgekehrt? Bei MultiM müssen die Grakas ja viel mehr leisten als der Prozzi...


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hier öffnen für free P*rn 
(Nein, keine Angst, der Account wurde nicht gehackt)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFail (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Heiss Ist das Ding auf dem Prozzi ein Wasserkühlblock?


----------



## Gast1111 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja  = Kryos XT 
@McZonk Steigst du um, der Kryos sollte doch aufs M4E-Z oder?


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@wa1lock: Nein, ist nur ein Testsystem. Und von den Kryos`en habe ich zwei Stück - im Spielerechner sitzt zudem die Acetalversion.

SB-E als Spielerechner lohnt in meinen Augen für mich nicht - dann lieber ein schneller, kühler SB-N


----------



## PCTom (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

wtf musste mir erst 1333 Ram besorgen damit ich das bios flashen konnte und meine 2000er darauf laufen jetzt läufts wie


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was hat sich Intel hier bei gedacht:Intel Extreme Series DX79SI, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Da wäre ja noch Platz für Anschlüsse.


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ganz einfach zusatzchips kosten Geld und wäre irgendwo auch peinlich, weil der x79ja mehr als genug zur verfügung stellen könnte...


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> @wa1lock: Nein, ist nur ein Testsystem. Und von den Kryos`en habe ich zwei Stück - im Spielerechner sitzt zudem die Acetalversion.
> 
> SB-E als Spielerechner lohnt in meinen Augen für mich nicht - dann lieber ein schneller, kühler SB-N


Wie viel zieht deiner bei 4.5 GHz ich hab so nen Schluckspecht und den 3930K noch nicht getestet 
@PCTom Wie wärs mit im Bios 1333 einstellen und dann flashen? 
@Sky Wolltest du mir nicht noch so ein Programm von dir schicken?


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @PCTom Wie wärs mit im Bios 1333 einstellen und dann flashen?




haha keine Bildausgabe weil Speicher nicht erkannt also nix Bios  man hab ich geflucht aber jetzt ist ja alles schick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun ja bei CPUz fehlt die Speicherinformation immer noch


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das Rampage ist wieder verfügbar und bestellt. 

mfg


----------



## nyso (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bei welchem Preis werden sich die CPUs denn in etwa einpegeln?


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich vermute das wird stark von der Verfügbarkeit abhängen. Wenn die so knapp bleibt wie aktuell dann werden die Preise kaum nach unten gehen. Wenn sie besser wird könnte ich mir vorstellen das der kleine 6 Kerner knapp unter 500 geht und der XE auf das Niveau des 990X. Ist aber schwer vorherzusagen. 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich tippe 450€ und 850€ (ca.)
@XE Sauber


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich tippe 450€ und 850€ (ca.)
> @XE Sauber



ich denk bis nächstes Jahr werden die Preise erst einmal steigen


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich tippe 450€ und 850€ (ca.)



Ja könnte hinkommen. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @XE Sauber



 ... hoffentlich hab ich nächste Woche Zeit zum testen, sieht aber schlecht aus.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ja ich denke auch, dass die Preise erst mal stabil bleiben, oder sogar leicht steigen können.

Eine echte Entspannung mit signifikanten Preisänderungen über 1-2€ wird es denke ICH mal erst geben, wenn die Xeons auf den Markt kommen. Da sollte dann die Produktion und alles reibungslos funktionieren. Vorher bringen die nämlich die Xeons sicherlich nicht. Vielleicht kommt dann ja auch ein 8-Core Update für den Desktop. Das würde sich natürlich sehr günstig auf die Preise auswirken.


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ja ich denke auch, dass die Preise erst mal stabil bleiben, oder sogar leicht steigen können.
> 
> Eine echte Entspannung mit signifikanten Preisänderungen über 1-2€ wird es denke ICH mal erst geben, wenn die Xeons auf den Markt kommen. Da sollte dann die Produktion und alles reibungslos funktionieren. Vorher bringen die nämlich die Xeons sicherlich nicht. Vielleicht kommt dann ja auch ein 8-Core Update für den Desktop. Das würde sich natürlich sehr günstig auf die Preise auswirken.



glaub nicht das sie 8Core von SBE für den Desktop rausbringen, eher mit IVY


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Na ich denke schon, dass da nochmal was nach kommt. Man muss den Leuten ja einen Anreiz geben zum nochmal kaufen 

Ne im Ernst, ich glaube schon, dass da nochmal was kommt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es beim 1366er ja auch nicht von Anfang an die 6 Cores.

Sollte IB-E aber wirklich Ende 2012 schon kommen, seh ich da zugegebener maßen schon gewisse Schwierigkeiten. Ende H2 müssten da die 8 Cores kommen, damit es sich noch lohnt. So wirklich daran glauben kann ich aber nicht, dass die gerade einmal 6-9 Monate SB-E Xeons laufen haben, und dann schon IB-E bringen. Da sollten die Xeons ja wenn möglich auch deutlich schneller kommen, und bei den Effizienzverbesserungen, die da zu erwarten sind, wäre es wohl sehr sinnfrei, sich dann überhaupt einen SB-E Xeon zu kaufen, oder wenn dann höstens 3-6 Monate lang. Das wäre in meinen Augen ein ziemliches Desaster für Intel, auch wenn Sie die Chips dann einfach über IB absetzen würden. 

Also ich glaub eher, dass die IB-E Anfang-Mitte 2013 kommen und halt Q2-Q3 2012 dann die 8Cores für den Desktop sozusagen als Midlifecicker kommen


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na ich denke schon, dass da nochmal was nach kommt. Man muss den Leuten ja einen Anreiz geben zum nochmal kaufen
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ich glaube schon, dass da nochmal was kommt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es beim 1366er ja auch nicht von Anfang an die 6 Cores.
> 
> ...



was für eine TDP müsster ein 8Core SBE dann haben 150W  ich glaub die 8Core kommen erst mit IVY und 22Nm


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Im Moment ja. Bis die Xeons kommen, gibt es ja aber ein neues Stepping. Eventuell schaffen Sie ja dann die 8 Cores im Desktop mit den 130W, ansonsten halt die 150. Den Xeon gibt es ja mit 3,1 GHz und 8 Cores bei 150W. Also von daher denke ich schon, dass das machbar ist.

150W sind zwar nicht schick, aber es geht halt im Moment nicht anders. Ich glaube insbesondere im Desktop-Bereich, wären die Leute bereit die 150W zu akzeptieren. "Der Rechner läuft ja nur ein paar Stunden, da machen die 20W nichts aus" werden sich wohl viele sagen. Zumal der Idle-Wert ja mit entscheidend ist, und der wird nicht viel schlechter sein als bei den Hexas.

Es ist wohl eher die Frage, ob sich Intel "genötigt" fühlt den Octa überhaupt zu bringen. Wenn nein, und AMD im Desktop nicht anzieht, dann könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, das IB auch nur als 6 Kerner auf den Markt kommt, wobei ich das eher für unrelistisch halte. Die TDP wird mit 22nm wohl kein Thema mehr sein vor allem in Verbindung mit der "3D"-Transistortechnik. Aktuell ist es aber eigentlich auch kein Problem einen Octa zu bringen mit 3,1 GHz und 150W.....

Also von daher, sag niemals nie, wobei ich es schon sehr assig fände, wenn IB-E auch mit 6 Cores für den Desktop kommt... AMD müsste da dann schon sehr bescheiden weiter arbeiten


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also von daher, sag niemals nie, wobei ich es schon sehr assig fände, wenn IB-E auch mit 6 Cores für den Desktop kommt... AMD müsste da dann schon sehr bescheiden weiter arbeiten



ich sehe da bei AMD kein Land wenn ich erlich bin


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

So hab jetzt den K drinnen  Mal testen was der so macht 

Man das ist ne komische CPU xD 3.5GHz laufen @ 1.2V (DDR3 1600 @ Quad) in Prime95 durch aber alles drüber (3.6GHz+) läuft nichtmal mit 1.4V 
Muss wohl am Bios/Board liegen


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Man das ist ne komische CPU xD 3.5GHz laufen @ 1.2V (DDR3 1600 @ Quad) in Prime95 durch aber alles drüber (3.6GHz+) läuft nichtmal mit 1.4V
> Muss wohl am Bios/Board liegen


 

definitiv  der marschiert durch Cinebench durch eine ware Freude


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja komisches Board xD Wenn ich DDR3 1866 einstell boote ich mit 1333 
Ja soviele Punkte hat man etwa @ 4.5GHz (Dual Channel)


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja komisches Board xD Wenn ich DDR3 1866 einstell boote ich mit 1333
> Ja soviele Punkte hat man etwa @ 4.5GHz (Dual Channel)



tja da ist wohl ASRock schon ein Bios weiter  


meine laufen momentan mit 1866 CL 9 9 9 24 33  1T   Quadchannel


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das BIOS sieht doch aus wie auch beim 1555?
Alles andere wäre unlogisch.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@PCTom Jap..  Ich hab jetzt 9-9-9-24 1T DDR3 1600 drinnen (Quad)
@turbo Was?


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich meinte das die BIOS die gleich sind zwsichen SNB ( aka Sockel 1555) und 2011(SB-E).
Warum sollte die hersteller auch was neues "basteln"?


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Weils jetzt ein grafisches UEFI ist?


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das kann man bei Gigabyte sagen, die ja ein EFI um Textmodus hatten(das meinte einer mal im Forum).
Asrock hatte dort ja schon das UEFI.

Bezüglich der Mobos warte ich mal auf PCGH.


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

 unklar wie gut die gehen macht Spaß


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nice


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

4,8 bei 1,36 - nicht schlecht 

mfg


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ab 4,9 wird er zum Schluckspecht  und die 5GHz schaff ich nicht ohne längeres testen zu benchen


----------



## Gast1111 (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bei mir wird er ab 4.8 zum echten Schlucker xD Für 5 GHz brauch ich 1.5V.. 
(mit dem 3960X)


----------



## PCTom (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1.2V VCore bei 4GHz 1Stunde lang in Prime getestet  mal schauen wie weit er mit der VCore noch nach unten geht 

wieviel Saft brauch eure CPU bei 4GHz


----------



## EpicFail (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hat jemand (günstige) Empfehlungen was den RAM angeht? Ich find nix gescheites. (ich brauche 8GB Quad-Channel 1333Mhz und wenn möglich sollten die RAM-Bänke farblich zum Asus RAmpage IV Extreme passen) 
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

EDIT: Kann ich auch 4*2GB benutzen um den RAM im Quad Channel betrieb laufen zu lassen? [URL="http://geizhals.at/622794"]G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR) | Geizhals.at Österreich[/URL]

EDIT2: Ich meinte eig. die 4GB Kits von G.Skill http://geizhals.at/622799


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nim doch einfach 2*4 GB mit jeweils 2 Riegeln, sollte auch funktionieren wurde halt nur nicht getestet.

Was hast du für einen CPU-Kühler?
Damit wir wissen könne wir hoch der Ram sein kann.


----------



## EpicFail (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab noch garnix. ich möchte mir die Komponenten demnächst bestellen
Kühlung währe die H100 von Corsair


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das war ja auch so gemeint.
Und 4*2 sollte kein Problem sein, hat der Hersteller halt nicht getestet.

btw Ich würde mir dieses Board nicht kaufen da es einen Lüfter hat, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## EpicFail (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Und was Spricht gegen einen Lüfter? 
Zum RAM: Ich dachte ich brauche 4RAM Bänke um den RAM auch Optimal auszunutzen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Lautstärke, der Chips soll nicht alzu heiß werden.

Andersherum: Wozu einen Lüfter?


----------



## EpicFail (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Du beantwortest dir deine Frage doch selber
Wie Laut ist denn so ein Mobo Lüfter i.d.R?
Die (günstigere) Alternative für mich ist das EVGA X79 SLI. Ich möchte 3 N580 Lightning XE im 3-Way SLI laufen lassen, und die Mobos von EVGA bzw. Asus waren dei einzigen die das unterstützen. Evt. habe ich aber auch welche übersehen?

EDIT: Jau die von Gigabyte gibts auch noch...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

(3-Way)-SLI ist mir egal, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.
Auch wenn CF aufs selbe hinaus läuft.

Der Chip selbst wird nicht warm bzw soll es nicht warum ein Lüfter wenn es auch ohne geht?
Lautstärke frag die die das Board haben!


----------



## P@tC@sh (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



EpicFail schrieb:


> Du beantwortest dir deine Frage doch selber
> Wie Laut ist denn so ein Mobo Lüfter i.d.R?
> Die (günstigere) Alternative für mich ist das EVGA X79 SLI. Ich möchte 3 N580 Lightning XE im 3-Way SLI laufen lassen, und die Mobos von EVGA bzw. Asus waren dei einzigen die das unterstützen. Evt. habe ich aber auch welche übersehen?
> 
> EDIT: Jau die von Gigabyte gibts auch noch...


 

Vor ein paar Seiten wolltest du noch 2 GTX 590 nehmen,na ist deine  Sache.Wollte was dazu scheiben,habe es aber dann gelassen.Schreibe es  jetzt eben.Ein gut gemeinter Rat,vergiss nicht,dass in ein paar Monaten  die GTX 600er auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## EpicFail (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja ich habe es mir anders überlegt. Die GTX590 sind warscheinlich lauter und Skalieren  anscheinend nicht so gut wie drei GTX580. 
(Wobei ich mit eigentlich immer noch nicht so ganz sicher bin)
Die Alternative wäre eine GTX 560 TI die ich wenn die GTX680 herauskommt, verkaufen würde. Warscheinlich  aber mit großem Wertverlust, und bis dann die Custom Designs kommen, dauert es dann nochmal ein paar Monate/Wochen. Und wer Garantiert mir, die GTX680 nicht so ein Flop wird die GTX480? Richtig, niemand. Und selbst wenn die Karte gut wird, hab ich beim Preis meine Bedenken, wenn ich mir die vergleichbaren AMD Modelle anschaue. Zumal ich in der Praxis warscheinlich keinen Unterschied zwischen 3 GTX 580 und 3GTX 680 bekmerken werde, villt. wurde bei den Mikrorucklern nachgebessert? (Glaskugel Wegpack)

Ich gammel hier im moment noch mit meinem Q8200, ner AMD 6570 die zu allem überfluss langsamer ist als meine kapputte 4850 und einem 19 Zoll Monitor rum. Deswegen muss möglichst Zeitnah ein neuer Bildschirm+PC her.

EDIT: Jetzt fällt mir der wahre Grund für 3 GTX 580 ein: 3 GB Videospeicher pro Chip. Die GTX 590 hat ja nur 1,5 , und da ich Downsampling z.B bei BF3 @Ultra einsetzten möchte, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 1,5 GB nicht zu wenig sind. (Hab das hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen)


----------



## Ace (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bei meinem ASRock X79 Extreme 4 läuft der Chipsatz Lüfter erst ab 50° an,aber an war der noch nie 
Board läuft bis jetzt sehr gut mit dem 3930K.

Hier mal die 4.5Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Ace schrieb:


> Bei meinem ASRock X79 Extreme 4 läuft der Chipsatz Lüfter erst ab 50° an,aber an war der noch nie
> Board läuft bis jetzt sehr gut mit dem 3930K.
> 
> Hier mal die 4.5Ghz
> ...



absolutes Gimmnick der Lüfter war bei mir noch nicht einmal an ausser beim booten aus dem Bios  nice deine CPU wieviel VCore bei 4.8GHz ?? würde mich interessieren


----------



## Ace (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

4,8 lasse ich aus,die 5Ghz laufen gerade unter 1.4 Vcore


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Ace schrieb:


> Bei meinem ASRock X79 Extreme 4 läuft der Chipsatz Lüfter erst ab 50° an,aber an war der noch nie
> Board läuft bis jetzt sehr gut mit dem 3930K.
> 
> Hier mal die 4.5Ghz


 
1,224 Volt sind nice. Wie viel Saft hast du den im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## Ace (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich glaube 1.235 im Bios


----------



## PCTom (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1.4V bei 5GHz grob das ist echt nice  hast ne gute CPU erwischt

mit was kühlst du dein SBE


----------



## Ace (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Habe mal grob eingestellt läuft jetzt seit 18:19 Uhr mit 1.384 Vcore die 5Ghz mit WaKü.
Mit Luftkühlung nicht mehr zu Kühlen die CPU bei diesen Werten.


----------



## PCTom (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich nutze für die selbe Config eine H100 und die stösst bei 5GHz schon an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Ace (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hier mal die 5Ghz sehr gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

78°C ist aber schon bischen warm 

Bis zu welcher VCore ist eigentlich die CPU freigegeben/vorgesehen? Und was ist die Max-Tamp?


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1,4 Volt sollen laut Intel wohl max. Voltage sein.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Tjmax liegt bei weit über 80* 
vCore max. 1.4V, mit guter Kühlung die man zwingend brauch bissel mehr schätz ich 
Mein 3930K ist echt seltsam, 1.5V und 3.6 laufen nicht, aber 3.5 gehen sogar bei 1.15


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zu den Spannungen siehe auch hier: http://h5.abload.de/img/safelimitst580a.jpg


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

hm....

Das könnte eventuell auf schlechte Timings hindeuten. Also dass die Clock nicht sauber durch den Chip läuft, oder eben die Signale relativ schlecht aufeinander abgestimmt sind, und man somit unzulässige Zustände bekommt. SB-E ist ja jetzt auch kein kleiner Chip.

Und die Caches laufen ja wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe alle mit Core-Takt. Da wird wohl der L3 dann dicht machen. Oder gab es schon OC mit deutlich über 4 GHz?

Wenn ja, haste vielleicht auch einfach ne schlechte CPU erwischt. Clockdomain oder sonst was, könnte ich mir schon als Ursache vorstellen.

EDIT:
Jo danke, also 1,4V gehen, drüber ist wohl nicht mehr 24/7 tauglich.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage zur Temp. Meiner war/ist ja bis 80°C oder so freigegeben, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sehr seltsam  Der 3960X bootet bei 5GHz mit 1.5V... (aber da macht die H100 dicht )


----------



## PCTom (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam  Der 3960X bootet bei 5GHz mit 1.5V... (aber da macht die H100 dicht )



ja die H100 und 5GHz ist nicht drinn hab ich auch schon festgestellt


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Haste ne Stromzange/Stromzähler, um mal ab zu schätzen, was die CPU da an Saft zieht???

Schon seltsam  Probier mal, ob er bei 3,6 GHz und 1,5V bootet. Sollte eigentlich auch gehen. Wenn nicht, ist es echt strange.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nope geht nicht  Selbst mit noch 1.4V Vtt nicht xD
Ja hab ich, ist aber noch nicht angeschlossen 
@PCTom Jau, ich hab sogar 4 Lüfter dran


----------



## Ace (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Konnte für die 4.5Ghz nochmal die Vcore senken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Scheint ein wirklich gutes Exemplar zu sein. Hoffentlich wird meiner ähnlich gut laufen.

mfg


----------



## PCTom (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

der ist schon sehr gut  welchen Batch hat er denn ACE


----------



## Ace (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Batch ist 3133B464

Cinebench mal gestartet mit 5200Mhz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Ace schrieb:


> Batch ist 3133B464
> 
> Cinebench mal gestartet mit 5200Mhz.
> 
> ...



 der selbe wie meiniger  nicht abgeschrieben oder  also scheint die CPU gut gekühlt weniger zu schlucken und höher zu gehen  meine Vermutung


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich frage mich was sich einige Hersteller bei den Mobos gedacht haben.
Hier mal 2 Beispiele:
1)Intel Extreme Series DX79SI, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland Warum hat das Board nur so wenig Anschlüsse? Wollte Intel keinen Zusatzcontroller verbauen
2)ASUS P9X79, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHE0-G0AAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland Es gibt immer noch Mobos ohne internes USB 3. 

Weiß einer wie dieses Mobo ist:Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Ace schrieb:


> Batch ist 3133B464
> 
> Cinebench mal gestartet mit 5200Mhz.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr beeindruckende Werte. 

Von den drei Brettern, die du da hast, würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wenn du mich meinst, das wäre ja auch eins meiner Favs wenn ich mir eins kaufen würde wollen.

Die ersten beiden ware nur ein Bsp für komische  Boardaustattung.


----------



## PCTom (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

die AS Rock Bretter taugen gut zum OCen wären auch eine Option


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst, das wäre ja auch eins meiner Favs wenn ich mir eins kaufen würde wollen.
> 
> Die ersten beiden ware nur ein Bsp für komische  Boardaustattung.


 
Jop, ich meine dich, war nur zu faul das noch mal zu zitieren. 

Jop, beim 2011 ist alles sehr komisch, Mini Lüfter.... nur 4 RAM Bänke, miese Ausstattung... trotzdem teuer...


----------



## Gast1111 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Fuuu! Nicht das dritte  Hab das da und das Bios ist zum


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Asrocks haben leider einen Lüfter und keine  8 Rambänke, dafür haben sie 2 PS/2 Ports.
Das perfekte Board gibt es scheinbar nicht.

Da ist es bei 1555 komischerweise deutlich einfacher: Asrock Pro3 1555 solange man kein CF/SLI macht.

btw Ich finde die Begründung von Asus ziemlich komisch, die Evgas haben doch auch kein Quirl.
Bein µ-Atxbrettern sind es noch schlimmer aus.
Kannst du das mal bitte genauer beschreiben?


----------



## Ace (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es gibt auch ASRock Boards mit 8 Rambänken,und der Lüfter (wenn er überhaupt mal angehen sollte)
was bei mir noch nicht ein einziges mal vorgekommen ist.Der startet erst ab 50° und die habe ich noch nie erreicht 

@ *PCTom*

soweit ich weiß gibt es nur diesen Batch im Moment.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das ist Design


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Fuuu! Nicht das dritte  Hab das da und das Bios ist zum


 
Gigabreit eben, wieso wusste ich das.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Überall Bugs, Laggs etc  Ansonsten ist es nice, musst aber noch warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Überall Bugs, Laggs etc  Ansonsten ist es nice, musst aber noch warten


 
Jop, ist halt noch nicht ausgereift, der Kram.
Ein paar Monate später wird es sicher besser sein, also wenn Gigabyte neue Boards bringt.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Warum sollte Gigabyte neue Boards bringen?

Ansosnten ist das UEFI Ja uch noch komplett neu.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast du nicht neulich gesagt es ist genau gleich  xD


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Asrock, Asus sollten wohl gleich sein, auch MSI und EVGA.
Nur Gigabyte hatte dort noch garkeien UEFI es kann also gar nicht gleich sein und ich hatte Gigabyte auch ausgenommen meine ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte Gigabyte neue Boards bringen?


 
Machen sie eben manchmal, keine Ahnung, wieso.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Weil sie Geld brauchen.
Weiß einer wie das MSI-UEfI aussieht, ich vermute ja genauso wie bei 1555,oderß

Ich warte erstmal den PCGH-Test ab und einen Test von den Mobos.


----------



## PCTom (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, beim 2011 ist alles sehr komisch, Mini Lüfter.... nur 4 RAM Bänke, miese Ausstattung... trotzdem teuer...



der Lüfter ist bei mir noch nie angelaufen und die meisten User bestücken ihre Boards sowieso nicht mit über 32Gb, selbst beim SBE macht das kaum Sinn  ansonsten ist die Ausstattung nicht schlecht bei ASRock und sie sind auch gut zu OCen  

über den Preis kann man streiten aber es ist nun mal Enthusiastenplattform und da wird sowieso hingelangt


----------



## Gast1111 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nur um mal zu gucken ob das GB Board am OC Fehler des K da ist:


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das MSI-UEfI aussieht, ich vermute ja genauso wie bei 1555,oder



Schätze ich mal, wieso sollte das auch anders sein.



PCTom schrieb:


> der Lüfter ist bei mir noch nie angelaufen



Komisch, bei anderen laufen sie immer. 



PCTom schrieb:


> und die meisten User bestücken ihre Boards sowieso nicht mit über 32Gb, selbst beim SBE macht das kaum Sinn



Dafür ist die Plattform aber da, dass man sich 32 oder 64GB RAM raufkloppt, auch wenn 8GB Riegel noch teuer sind, aber das waren 4GB Riegel vor zwei Jahren auch noch.



PCTom schrieb:


> ansonsten ist die Ausstattung nicht schlecht bei ASRock und sie sind auch gut zu OCen


 
Die ist exakt so wie die Ausstattung der 1155 Platinen.
Der X79 Chipsatz bietet auch nur 6 Sata Ports, exakt wie Cougar Point, alle weiteren kommen per Controller, auch wie bei Cougar Point.
Und USB 3 nativ gibts auch nicht.


----------



## XE85 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, bei anderen laufen sie immer.



Bei wem laufen sie immer? Zudem kommt es ja auch immer darauf an wie man das ganze im BIOS(UEFI) konfiguriert. 

mfg


----------



## xTc (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie das MSI-UEfI aussieht, ich vermute ja genauso wie bei 1555,oder?



MSI verwendet das ClickBios Gen II wie bei den Z68 Gen3 Boards.
Ist also ein anderes als bei den P67-Boards.


Grüße


----------



## Gast1111 (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Bei wem laufen sie immer? Zudem kommt es ja auch immer darauf an wie man das ganze im BIOS(UEFI) konfiguriert.
> 
> mfg


Bei niemandem  Die Lüfter laufen bei 50° an (bei meinem Test zumi.)


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Danke xTc.

Hatte schon befürchtet das BIOS sieht aus wie das was die PCGH mal gezeigt hat, das nicht sehr übersichtlich aus.


----------



## PCTom (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schätze ich mal, wieso sollte das auch anders sein.
> Komisch, bei anderen laufen sie immer.


nicht wirklich oder  ich kenne keinen mit X79 wo sie anlaufen


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Plattform aber da, dass man sich 32 oder 64GB RAM raufkloppt, auch wenn 8GB Riegel noch teuer sind, aber das waren 4GB Riegel vor zwei Jahren auch noch.


macht nur bei Servern Sinn mit vielleicht bis zu 12 VM und selbst dann ist es fraglich 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ist exakt so wie die Ausstattung der 1155 Platinen.
> Der X79 Chipsatz bietet auch nur 6 Sata Ports, exakt wie Cougar Point, alle weiteren kommen per Controller, auch wie bei Cougar Point.
> Und USB 3 nativ gibts auch nicht.



dafür noch Quad Channel und PCIe Lanes,PCIe3.0 u.s.w. + Ethusiasten Bonus


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> dafür noch Quad Channel und PCIe Lanes,PCIe3.0 u.s.w. + Ethusiasten Bonus


 
Das kommt aber alles vom CPU, nicht vom Chipsatz, der de-facto nur den Funktionsumfang eines um SSD-Cache erweiterten P67 besitzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Bei wem laufen sie immer? Zudem kommt es ja auch immer darauf an wie man das ganze im BIOS(UEFI) konfiguriert.
> 
> mfg


 


PCTom schrieb:


> nicht wirklich oder  ich kenne keinen mit X79 wo sie anlaufen



guckt euch das Rampage 4 Extreme an, da läuft der Mini Lüfter immer, man kann ihn über das Bios drosseln aber er läuft immer.


----------



## PCTom (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das kommt aber alles vom CPU, nicht vom Chipsatz, der de-facto nur den Funktionsumfang eines um SSD-Cache erweiterten P67 besitzt...



nicht ganz, es bringt wenig eine CPU mit dem ganzen Funktionsumfang zu haben wenn nicht auch das Board dafür ausgelegt ist  auch wenn das was ich meinte eher den Plattformunterschied beschrieb


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer findet den Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg


----------



## SESOFRED (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Schöner Speicher
Der Fehler ist das es kein Dominator Quadchannel Kit ist das sieht doch ein blinder mit Krückstock!

Nee Spaß bei Seite da ist keine CPU und kein CPU Kühler drauf

mfg


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Nee Spaß bei Seite da ist keine CPU und kein CPU Kühler drauf
> 
> mfg



Richtig, die CPU kann ich erst am Montag abholen. Aber egal, am WE hab ich sowiso keine Zeit.

mfg


----------



## Markusretz (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Unterschiedliche Beklebung deiner Rams?
Komische Spiegelung deiner Mainboardkühler?

Mehr fällt mir nicht auf.

Oder wartest du noch auf die sehr gut lieferbaren 3930er? 


Edit: Da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## PCTom (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Beklebung deiner Rams?



nein normal denn die Rams werden auf beiden Seiten unterschiedlich befestigt um 180° gedreht beim X79


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das sind dann aber nicht schön aus wenn die Seiten anders aussehen.

Wann wird es mehr Mobos fürm 2011 geben?


----------



## Superwip (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Wann wird es mehr Mobos fürm 2011 geben?


 
Vermutlich kommt jetzt alle paar Wochen ein neues


----------



## SESOFRED (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, die CPU kann ich erst am Montag abholen. Aber egal, am WE hab ich sowiso keine Zeit.
> 
> mfg


 
Dann sag mir bitte wie gut mein alter Speicher denn so geht damit ich es bereue ihn verkauft zu haben.


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Meine CPU konnte ich gestern doch noch abholen, Testsystem zusammengebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SESOFRED schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte wie gut mein alter Speicher  denn so geht damit ich es bereue ihn verkauft zu haben.


 
Ja mach ich, soviel kann ich schon sagen: mit DDR3-2133 startet das System problemlos.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, die CPU kann ich erst am Montag abholen. Aber egal, am WE hab ich sowiso keine Zeit.


 ...


XE85 schrieb:


> Meine CPU konnte ich gestern doch noch abholen, Testsystem zusammengebaut:


 Erwischt - der erste Satz galt wohl nur der Selbstberuhigung . Welches Modell hast du dir gegönnt, wieder `nen Extreme?


----------



## PCTom (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte wie gut mein alter Speicher denn so geht damit ich es bereue ihn verkauft zu haben.



alten Speicher wegen Quad Channel verkaufen ist nicht nötig 

hier mal mein uraltes DDR3 2000 Kit von ADATA


----------



## SESOFRED (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> alten Speicher wegen Quad Channel verkaufen ist nicht nötig
> 
> hier mal mein uraltes DDR3 2000 Kit von ADATA


 
Nee habe den verkauf weil mein Vorhaben mir ein 2011 System zu holen erstmal auf eis gelegt wurde und alt war der Speicher nicht sondern Neu!
XE 85 Nice sieht Dein System aus! ( Da kommen mir die Tränen da mein Projekt leider verschoben werden musste.
Mit wie viel Spannung läuft den der Speicher bei welchen Latenzen?


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Erwischt - der erste Satz galt wohl nur der Selbstberuhigung .



Nein, ich hab angerufen und der Händler sagte das er ihn leider erst am Montag aus dem Zenrallager da hat. 3 Stunden später rief er mich an ich könne die CPU nun doch schon abholen.



McZonk schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du dir gegönnt, wieder `nen Extreme?



nein diesmal nicht, der k ist es geworden. Der Unterschied ist mir einfach zu gering für 350€ mehr.



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Spannung läuft den der Speicher bei welchen Latenzen?


 
aktuell alles laut Werksvorgaben, also 9-10-9-24 bei 1,65V

mfg


----------



## SESOFRED (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



			
				

 
aktuell alles laut Werksvorgaben schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nich zu viel Spannung für einen SandyE?


----------



## PCTom (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> ist das nich zu viel Spannung für einen SandyE?



nein ist es nicht geht bis 1.85V  beim X79


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Geht doch  @ 1.4V


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Lag dein Problem jetzt an dem Mobo?

Was gibt es noch für rot/schwarze, schwarze und rote Mobos?
Mir sind dort nur die Asus bekannt,


----------



## PCTom (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



wa1lock schrieb:


> geht doch :d @ 1.4v


 

 1.36v


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Meine CPU konnte ich gestern doch noch abholen, Testsystem zusammengebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und?
Läuft der Mini Lüfter nun immer oder nicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@PCTom :mecker: 
@turbo Jap Mainboard


----------



## Ace (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich habe mal die 5100Mhz laufen gehabt ohne HT und mal LinX mit 4800Mhz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nur mal so als Zwischenfrage: Sind die Temps empfehlenswert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Zwischenfrage: Sind die Temps empfehlenswert?


 
Bei der Spannung, die anliegt?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mein Sandy-E Sys ist mittlerweile auch mal fertig


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

"Neid" drückt meine Gefühle ganz gut aus


----------



## PCTom (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> "Neid" drückt meine Gefühle ganz gut aus



jep da hatte einer keine kosten gescheut  

nettes SYS Cook2211  jetzt bench es durch und setzt die Werte hier rein


----------



## Cook2211 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> jep da hatte einer keine kosten gescheut
> 
> nettes SYS Cook2211  jetzt bench es durch und setzt die Werte hier rein



Ok, in den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal ein paar Benches machen


----------



## XE85 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Läuft der Mini Lüfter nun immer oder nicht?



Ich hab mich mit der Lüftersteuerung noch nicht beschäftigt. Der Lüfter ist aber schon out of the Box kaum warnehmbar, ausser einmal kurz beim Booten. Zudem haben Tests anderer Dinge weit höhere Priorität als die Lüftersteuerung.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was gibt es noch für rot/schwarze, schwarze und rote Mobos?
> Mir sind dort nur die Asus bekannt,


 
Das Mainboard von Foxconn ist auch schwarz rot:

Erste Bilder von Foxconn's Quantumian 1 X79 Mainboard gesichtet - Update: offiziell vorgestellt - mainboard, foxconn

mfg


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit der Lüftersteuerung noch nicht beschäftigt. Der Lüfter ist aber schon out of the Box kaum warnehmbar, ausser einmal kurz beim Booten. Zudem haben Tests anderer Dinge weit höhere Priorität als die Lüftersteuerung.



tja gibt es wohl bei den meisten Nerds hier  Silent ist erst ein Thema wenn ich sagen kann  habe fertig  wenn es nix mehr zu benchen gibt etc


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das Foxconn hat leider nur 4 Ramnänke.

Es scheint also keine Alternative zu Asus zu geben.

Wie sieht es mit Orange/schwarz aus?


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Orange - Schwarz tata X79-UD7
allerdings auch nur 4 Rambänke

ich würde auf die Fatal1ty Serie von ASRock warten die müsste genau nach deinen Vorstellungen werden


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Außer das sie von Asrock kommt. Würde auch mal was anderes haben wollen als Asrock.
Allerdings müsste ich mal entscheiden wofür mich mein Geld ausgeben.

Gibt es daon schon Bilder?


----------



## PCTom (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

bis jetzt noch nicht aber ich denke das auch für 2011 eine Fatal1ty Serie kommt


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So, heute hatte ich mal Zeit zum testen. Fehlt aber noch viel Feintuning.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute hatte ich mal Zeit zum testen. Fehlt aber noch viel Feintuning.
> 
> mfg



Nice! Denkst du denn, dass noch mehr geht? Du hast die CPU wassergekühlt, oder?


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Jap ist mit Wakü, mal sehn was noch geht. 5 GHz dürften aber schwirig werden, zumindest mit 1,4Volt.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

5 GHz produzieren auch unabhängig von der Spannung sau viel Hitze, hab 80* Core Temps bei 1.43V @ 3930K xD


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Jap ist mit Wakü, mal sehn was noch geht. 5 GHz dürften aber schwirig werden, zumindest mit 1,4Volt.



Hm. Ich denke viel mehr Spannung sollte man der CPU auch nicht geben.
Also ich hätte schon bei den 1.4V ein sehr, sehr mulmiges Gefühl im Magen


----------



## XE85 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1,4 entsprechen aber immer noch der Spezifikation. Für einen Dauerbetrieb würde ich aber sicher auch keine 1,4 verwenden.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1.4V ist wirklich maximum, selbst das ist eig zuviel


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 1.4V ist wirklich maximum, selbst das ist eig zuviel



Ich bin da aber auch eher ein Angsthase.
Mehr als 1.35V werde ich bei meinem nicht Austesten.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2011)

Welches Board für 3930k und RAM für diese Board ? Um diese CPU als F@J CPU. Zu nutzen ? Hat da jemand ne Empfehlung ?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin da aber auch eher ein Angsthase.
> Mehr als 1.35V werde ich bei meinem nicht Austesten.


 Hatte bei meinem 5.4 GHz boot stable - 1.62 V 
85° konnte ich noch messen mit Aida64 vorm Notaus


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hatte bei meinem 5.4 GHz boot stable - 1.62 V
> 85° konnte ich noch messen mit Aida64 vorm Notaus



Da hätte ich Schnapp-Atmung bekommen


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich Schnapp-Atmung bekommen


 
Ich hab die CPU ja nur um sowas zu machn


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich hab die CPU ja nur um sowas zu machn



Ach so. Dann hätte ich auch mal ein paar Crazy Shots gemacht


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Dann hätte ich auch mal ein paar Crazy Shots gemacht


EDIT:

Ein wenig neugierig war ich jetzt schon, und hatte einen flauen Magen.
Aber für den Desktop hat es gereicht. Nur Cinebench wollte nicht. Die Temps waren wohl zu hoch. Der H80 packt das dann nicht mehr.


----------



## PCTom (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

 ist doch mal ein netter Wert


----------



## XE85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Coretemp zeigt da bei mir auch Mist an. Die Temps sind aber plausible.



SESOFRED schrieb:


> Dann sag mir bitte wie gut mein alter Speicher  denn so geht damit ich es bereue ihn verkauft zu haben.



aktuell bin ich bei DDR3-2277 Mem86+ stable mit 10-11-10-24 und 1,65V. Allerdings läuft bei dem Speichertakt PCIe nur mit 97MHz. Mal sehn vll geht DDR3-2333 dann wäre alles wieder im Lot.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast du mal ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen, was das wirklich bringt?


----------



## XE85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Noch nicht. Ich teste gerade erst was überhaupt stabil läuft

mfg


----------



## Ace (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Teste mal 5Ghz,alles andere ist Pillepalle


----------



## XE85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

5 Ghz sind Prime stable für Dauerbetrieb nicht machbar, daher für mich nicht primär interessant.

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich denke schon.

Ich bin seit heute auch Sandy Bridge Besitzer (2600K + Maximus 4 Gene Z).


Hab nun mehrere Fragen was OC angeht, bzw Bios Settings. Vorne weg, ich möchte nicht extrem OC betreiben, sondern will nur den höchstmöglichen Takt bei gutem Spannungs/Temp Verhätlnis. Angepeilt sind 4,5Ghz (CPU ist Pretestet von @rne, 4,5Ghz bei 1,25V). 

Meine erste Frage ist,

wie kann ich die integrierte GPU abschalten? Oder ist sie schon deaktiviert wenn das Bild über die PCI-E Karte ausgegeben wird? Im Gerätemanager ist nämlich keine Intel Graka zu sehen. 


Die anderen Fragen kommen noch, wenn ich das nächste mal im Bios bin  


Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## PCTom (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich denke schon.
> 
> Ich bin seit heute auch Sandy Bridge Besitzer (2600K + Maximus 4 Gene Z).
> 
> ...



doch falsch  Sockel 2011 Berreich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Im Startpost gehts aber auch um Sandy Bridge, und das "E" ist in klammern gesetzt. Außerdem finde ich kein "NON-E" Sandybrigde Thread. Sicher das ich hier nicht richtig bin?


----------



## XE85 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Du bist hier richtig, hier geht es um alle Sandy Bridge CPUs.

Zu deiner Frage: Soweit ich weiß wird die GPU automatisch deaktiviert.

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## PCTom (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Du bist hier richtig, hier geht es um alle Sandy Bridge CPUs.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Soweit ich weiß wird die GPU automatisch deaktiviert.
> 
> mfg


 

sry dann war es mein Fehler  dachte nur du hättest die SB Nutzer auf einen anderen Thread verwiesen


----------



## Askard (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Servus zusammen
bin seit gestern auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines 3930k 
ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen damit los werden
hab ihn NOCH nicht übertaktet 
unter Idle dümpelt er mit 1,2 GHz und 0,825V
unter Last bleibt bei mir der Turbo mit 3,5 GHz dauerhaft aktiv (Vcore 1,188V)

Temps:
Idle ~ 30°
Prime 95 nach 15 min ~50°
wenn ich noch Frumark zusätlich laufen lasse ~54° (480 heizt ganz schön  )

Der H100 läuft auf niedrigster Einstellung und ist damit selbst unter Last kaum heraus zu Hören
ich hab ihn oben angebracht so dass die beiden 200er auch noch den H100 "versorgen"

Das X79-UD5 von Gigabyte kann ich auch nur empfehlen, 
das UEFI könnte zwar etwas flüssiger sein aber das wird bestimmt noch mit ein paar updates gefixt
besonder Praktisch finde ich den Bios-switcher am I/O Panel, mit dem kann man zwischen 
den beiden Biosen ( klingt komisch) hin und her schalten und so verschiedene Einstellung testen

Bilder werd ich dieses Wochenende auf mein Sysprofile hochladen
wenn es Wünsche gibt bezüglich versch. Benchmarks gibt
werde ich die gerne mal durchlaufen lassen und die Ergebnisse hier posten 
natürlich mit Screenshots


----------



## joxe (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

hi 
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt,wie das mit dem übertakten so aussieht auf dem UD5.
Habe mir auch das UD5 und nen 3930K bei MF Bestellt.
Wird aber wohl noch dauern CPU zur zeit nicht lieferbar  kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln ......
Aber so macht das UD5 einen guten Eindruck auf mich.
Bin gespannt


----------



## Bl0ody666 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

mich würden oc Ergebnisse interessieren und wie es mit sli mode aussieht?! ob wirklich zwei grakas auch wirklich 16lans haben.

bzw. irgend wer schon ein 3dmark durch geknallt?


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> mich würden oc Ergebnisse interessieren und wie es mit sli mode aussieht?! ob wirklich zwei grakas auch wirklich 16lans haben.
> 
> bzw. irgend wer schon ein 3dmark durch geknallt?



3DMark 11 Rangliste auch SLI

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-48.html


----------



## Askard (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bilder hab ich jetzt gemacht und hochgeladen  
für OC hat ich noch keine Zeit 
entweder heut Abend noch oder im laufe der nächsten Woche

hab meinen 3930k auch bei Mindfactory bestellt, da waren am Montag mal unglaubiche 5 CPUs    kurz verfügbar 
das UD5 bei Alternate


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meine erste Frage ist,
> 
> wie kann ich die integrierte GPU abschalten? Oder ist sie schon deaktiviert wenn das Bild über die PCI-E Karte ausgegeben wird? Im Gerätemanager ist nämlich keine Intel Graka zu sehen.


 
Gar nicht, sie ist automatisch inaktiv, wenn du eine Grafikkarte in den PCIe Slot steckst, bzw. wenn du keine Treiber für die IGP installierst.


----------



## Askard (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

3DMark 11: P5837
Vantage: P26255
Super Pi 1.5XS 1M: 10.296

CPU Standardtakt, HT an, Turbo an
GPU: 812/1626/2002


----------



## PCTom (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme4 score: P7889 3DMarks


----------



## Askard (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASRock X79 Extreme4 score: P7889 3DMarks


irgendwas limitiert bei mir
meine SSD is noch in der RMA deswegen war ich zu faul mein Windows neu zu installieren nach dem ich CPU/MB/RAM getausch hab
kann sein das da was spinnt

Edit: habs nochmal durchlaufen lassen: P6854 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2297282 
       kommt schon eher hin  aber da is glaub noch mehr drinn


----------



## Bl0ody666 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> 3DMark 11 Rangliste auch SLI
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-48.html


 danke dir,
soviel leistung ist es nun auch ned..gegebn über meinen i7-950 o.O


----------



## Askard (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

so erstes OC-Ergebnis
4,5Ghz@1,35V (1.308V unter Last)
~65°C bei 21°C Raumtemperatur nach 30 min Prime 95/ H100@low
~60°C bei h100@high
12.73 Pkt im Cinebench 11.5


----------



## joxe (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sieht doch schon ganz nett aus  aber mehr wie 1,35 max würde ich für 24/7 auch nicht einstellen.
ich würde eher versuchen noch was weiter runter zu gehen.


----------



## Askard (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

hab ich auch noch vor
das war nur n Blindschuss, da meine ssd noch nicht da is dauert jeder neustart eeeewig
deswegen mach ich die nächsten Versuche erst wenn sie wieder da ist


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So, gerade alles bestellt. Nächste Woche wird die CPU unter Wasser gesetzt.
Bin mal gespannt ob man mit Wasserkühlung die 5GHz stabil benchen kann


----------



## PCTom (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, gerade alles bestellt. Nächste Woche wird die CPU unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Bin mal gespannt ob man mit Wasserkühlung die 5GHz stabil benchen kann



na dann viel Spaß  mir kommt es so vor als wenn er Kaltgestellt sehr gut geht  auch mit geringerer VCore als wenn er wärmer wird


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> na dann viel Spaß



Danke



> mir kommt es so vor als wenn er Kaltgestellt sehr gut geht  auch mit geringerer VCore als wenn er wärmer wird



Das hoffe ich


----------



## Ace (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

5Ghz stabil Benchen geht wenn nicht Fenster auf.
Ich habe genug getestet und gebe mein Bundel ab


----------



## PCTom (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

du willst dein Setup verkaufen ??? schlechter Scherz


----------



## Ace (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

nö kein Scherz, habe es im Hardwareluxx im MP


----------



## PCTom (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

3960X bei Alternate verfügbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Der 3930k bei Atelco.


----------



## PCTom (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

tjo würd mich mal interessieren ob die schon im C2 sind


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Eher nicht. Habe gerade drei weitere i7-3930K von Alternate bekommen und die sind alle noch C1. 

C2 wirst du wohl wirklich erst ab dem 20. Januar bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Jop, das neue Stepping kommt erst im Januar, das hat der Atelco Typ auch gesagt.


----------



## PCTom (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Habe gerade drei weitere i7-3930K von Alternate bekommen


was hast du vor 


xTc schrieb:


> und die sind alle noch C1.
> 
> C2 wirst du wohl wirklich erst ab dem 20. Januar bekommen.


da wirds es wohl mit der Verfügbarkeit bis Januar nicht viel besser werden


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> was hast du vor


 
Selektion.


----------



## McZonk (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da aktuell eh nur eine Hand voll Batches auf dem Endkundenmarkt sind, ist Selektieren im Moment sicherlich noch etwas für die Katz  - zumal alle CPUs vom selben Händler (und damit vermutlich aus ein und derselben Charge) stammen. Alternate hat doch bestimmt drei mal die Batch 3134B493 geschickt, die sie aktuell auf Lager haben.


----------



## PCTom (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

meiner wäre dieser 3133B464 geht aber gut ist der selbige wie ACE seiner


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hier mal ein erster Test zum Core i7-3820:
Computerbase - Teste zum Intel Core i7-3820

Auf den ersten Blick ist der Prozessor eigentlich überflüssig. Dennoch finde ich ihn recht interessant.
Eine gute Lösung für ein High-End-System mit PCIe 3.0, vorallem wenn er wirklich günstiger als der core i7-2600K wird.

Dazu dann beispielsweise ein Asrock X79 Extreme4 und 4 x 4 GiByte Speicher und fertig ist die Kiste. Und OC bis 4,4 GHz ist auch über den Turbo möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Eine gute Lösung für ein High-End-System mit PCIe 3.0, vorallem wenn er wirklich günstiger als der core i7-2600K wird.


 
Rechnest du damit?

Und selbst wenn, die 2011 Plattform ist teurer und zieht mehr Strom, so oder so, der 3820 ist überflüssig, weil er nichts besser kann als ein 2600k/2700k.
Und eben keinen offenen Multi, das ist schon mal schlecht. 

Hmm.. was mich mehr nervt ist, dass Atelco den 3930k nicht mehr hat. 
Alle weg. 
keiner bei mir.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Tja ist halt mal nen astreiner Paperlaunch von Intel gewesen 

Da sieht man mal, wie unsinnig es eigentlich war die CPU zu Launchen, vor allem wenn das neue Stepping bald kommt....

Das ist die totale Verarsche von den jetzigen Kunden...


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da sich hier einige gefreut haben, weil die CPUs auf Asrock-Boards so wenig Spannung gebraucht haben schaut mal im Luxx:
[Sammelthread] OC Prozessoren Intel Sandy Bridge E (Sockel 2011) Laberthread  - Seite 76

Im Bios eingestellt: 1,24 Volt
CPU-Z unter Last: 1,256 Volt
Real gemessen: 1,347 Volt

Zum Vergleich bei mir auf dem Rampage IV Extreme:


Im Bios eingestellt: 1,205 Volt
CPU-Z unter Last: 1,208 Volt
Real gemessen: 1,210 Volt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

autsch


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Kann man also zum Vergleich vorerst auf alle hier geposteten Ergebnisse mit Asrock-Boards 0,1 Volt draufrechnen.
Hat mich selbst schon etwas verwundert....

Btw, Asrock bringt wohl bald ein Extreme6/GB mit acht Speicherbänken:
ASRock > Products > X79 Extreme6/GB


----------



## XE85 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und eben keinen offenen Multi, das ist schon mal schlecht.



Das ist aber kein wirklicher Nachteil .. mit dem 166er Strap + 44er Multi der maximal einstellbar ist kommt man auf 7,3GHz, das sollte doch mehr als ausreichen. Selbst mit dem 125er Strap sinds noch immer 5,5GHz, mit mormaler Wakü ist schon das eher utopisch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Tja ist halt mal nen astreiner Paperlaunch von Intel gewesen



Das sehe ich klar anders, denn ausserhalb Deutschlands sind beide CPUs zu bekommen. Ich könnte, wenn ich wollte, sofort zu einem nahegelegenen PC Shop fahren und mir einen 3930K oder 3960X holen. Man kann zwar sicher sagen das intel und offenbar auch die Distributoren, vor allem in Deutschland, den Ansturm auf die CPUs etwas unterschätzt haben, aber ein Paperlaunch ist für mich etwas anderes, denn dann wären ja überhaupt keine CPUs verfügbar, nirgendwo, was ja nicht der Fall ist, sonst hätte ich ja selbst auch keinen.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Btw, Asrock bringt wohl bald ein Extreme6/GB mit acht Speicherbänken:
> ASRock > Products > X79 Extreme6/GB


 Und einer angezeigten Spannung die dann 0,25 Volt vom Realwert abfällt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich klar anders, denn ausserhalb Deutschlands sind beide CPUs zu bekommen. Ich könnte, wenn ich wollte, sofort zu einem nahegelegenen PC Shop fahren und mir einen 3930K oder 3960X holen. Man kann zwar sicher sagen das intel und offenbar auch die Distributoren, vor allem in Deutschland, den Ansturm auf die CPUs etwas unterschätzt haben, aber ein Paperlaunch ist für mich etwas anderes, denn dann wären ja überhaupt keine CPUs verfügbar, nirgendwo, was ja nicht der Fall ist, sonst hätte ich ja selbst auch keinen.
> 
> mfg


 
Eben, wenn man wirklich einen will, bekommt man einen


----------



## PCTom (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Da sich hier einige gefreut haben, weil die CPUs auf Asrock-Boards so wenig Spannung gebraucht haben schaut mal im Luxx:
> [Sammelthread] OC Prozessoren Intel Sandy Bridge E (Sockel 2011) Laberthread  - Seite 76
> 
> Im Bios eingestellt: 1,24 Volt
> ...



schlechtes Board erwischt denn das glaub ich nicht, wäre es so hätte ich meine CPU schon ins Nirvana geschickt  wenn die Abweichung 0.1V betragen würde 

werde aber diese Woche selber mal nachmessen


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> schlechtes Board erwischt denn das glaub ich nicht, wäre es so hätte ich meine CPU schon ins Nirvana geschickt  wenn die Abweichung 0.1V betragen würde
> 
> werde aber diese Woche selber mal nachmessen


 Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht allen Ernstes, dass diese Differenz je nach Board im messbaren Rahmen varriiert? 

Es war doch schon lange bekannt, wenn man bekannte Sammelthreads verfolgt hat, dass die CPUs auf Asrock-Boards immer um etwa 0,1 Volt weniger Saft brauchten - da musste man nun bei Gott kein Hellseher sein.


----------



## PCTom (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht allen Ernstes, dass diese Differenz je nach Board im messbaren Rahmen varriiert?
> 
> Es war doch schon lange bekannt, wenn man bekannte Sammelthreads verfolgt hat, dass die CPUs auf Asrock-Boards immer um etwa 0,1 Volt weniger Saft brauchten - da musste man nun bei Gott kein Hellseher sein.



wtf ich mess trotzdem nach denn das wäre ...........


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bei den X58-Boards konnte man mit Gigabyte-Boards auch immer sehr gute CPU-Z-Screens erreichen. Auf Platinen von EVGA und Asus brauchte man dann beispielsweise immer etwas mehr Saft.
Mal ehrlich? Warum sollte die CPU auf einem anderen Board 0,1 Volt weniger brauchen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Dann müssten wir uns ja alle ne Asrock-Platine kaufen.
Die 1,347 Volt (aus'm Luxx) liegen noch innerhalb der Spec und sind mit Wakü machbar. Auch wenn ich das für den 24/7 Einsatz schon hart an der Grenze finde.


----------



## PCTom (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

wundern tuts mich schon ein wenig weil diese Tatsachen im Luxx auf ACE seinem SYS beruhen und die Werte waren selbst für mich hart und nicht zu schaffen  wenn allerdings stimmt, werd morgen mal mein Multim aus der Arbeit mitnehmen ist meine CPU eher unter Durchschnitt egal stab läuft das Board

vielleicht wars doch nicht der richtige Messpunkt


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Direkt von unterem Durchschnitt zu sprechen, finde ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass es bisweilen sehr wenige OC-Ergebnisse gibt (sämtliche Asrock-Ergebnisse würde ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkte jedenfalls nicht als "gültig" bezeichnen) für falsch. Wart erstmal etwas Zeit ab, bis sich mehr Ergebnisse in den Listen finden. Dann kannst du deine CPU sicherlich auch am "Schnitt" messen.


----------



## PCTom (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Direkt von unterem Durchschnitt zu sprechen, finde ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass es bisweilen sehr wenige OC-Ergebnisse gibt (sämtliche Asrock-Ergebnisse würde ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkte jedenfalls nicht als "gültig" bezeichnen) für falsch. Wart erstmal etwas Zeit ab, bis sich mehr Ergebnisse in den Listen finden. Dann kannst du deine CPU sicherlich auch am "Schnitt" messen.



sicher  die CPU rockt auf jeden Fall


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> vielleicht wars doch nicht der richtige Messpunkt


 
Lt. dem User fällt die Spannung (gemessen) fast auf den Idle-Wert auf CPU-Z ab wenn keine Last anliegt.
Ich denke daher schon das es der richtige Messpunkt ist. Mal ehrlich? Wie sollte es denn wenn überhaupt gehen? 0,1 Volt finde ich sind kein Pappenstiel. Dann dürfte man ja keine anderen Boards kaufen...

Und es wurde schon im vorfeld vermutet, dass da was mit den Werten nicht stimmt. 
Wobei ich das Extreme4 abgesehen von dem "Bug" für ein sehr gutes Board halte. Die Aussattung sollte für alles dicke reichen.


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das Board ist klasse aber die Ergebnisse nicht aussagekräftig.....
Solange das nicht geklärt ist sehe ich die Ergebnisse eher skeptisch und rechne 0,05v drauf

Edit.
Es gibt von ASRock TW auch neue messepunkte 
schaut mal im luxx vorbei im sammelthread


----------



## PCTom (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich liebe ASRock die Spannungen stimmen

danke für den Tipp Marvin hab an den neuen Messpunkten gemessen und siehen da bei 1.184V liegen auch 1.184V-1.2V an morgen gibt es Pics will nur jetzt nicht mehr meine Frau aufwecken zwecks Fotos


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hier nochmal zum nach lesen wer die punkte braucht
[Sammelthread] ASRock X79 Extreme3/4-M/4/7 und 9 (Intel X79) - Seite 4 - Forum de Luxx


Selbst wenn es da richtig angezeigt wird kann ich nicht glauben das das ASRock 0,1v weniger braucht als andere grosse boards


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zum nach lesen wer die punkte braucht
> [Sammelthread] ASRock X79 Extreme3/4-M/4/7 und 9 (Intel X79) - Seite 4 - Forum de Luxx
> 
> 
> Selbst wenn es da richtig angezeigt wird kann ich nicht glauben das das ASRock 0,1v weniger braucht als andere grosse boards



braucht es doch nur bei ACE seinem SYS wenn wir ehrlich sind  ich brauch knappe 1.2V bei 4GHz und das ist normal also vertrau ich den Werten  und somit ist ASRock wieder vertrauenswürdig


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja ist klar das die ASRock Besitzer nicht glauben wollen das es was falsches anzeigen könnte 
Wir haben es getestet und definitiv braucht man auf dem ASRock weniger laut cpuz 
Aber die Temperaturen sind identisch und das bei 0,1v Unterschied
Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich 
Dank chiller mit eingestellte wassertemperatur sehr gut reproduzierbar ...
Mfg


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1,2 Volt bei 4,0 GHz klingen realistischer.
Ace hatte 4,5 GHz bei 1,2 Volt, was ich für nicht möglich halte. Gerade wenn ich mir Ergebnisse auf anderen Boards anschaue, kann das einfach nicht möglich sein. 
So IMBA kann das Exemplar einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zumal er die Cpu auf einem Rampage IV getestet hat, und siehe da,,,, er braucht auf dem Rampage IV mit dem selben takt fast 0,1v mehr....
Das liegt bestimmt nicht daran das das Board gerade ausgerechnet diese cpu nicht mochte oder die großen Hersteller ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben..


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Aber die Temperaturen sind identisch und das bei 0,1v Unterschied
> Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich
> Dank chiller mit eingestellte wassertemperatur sehr gut reproduzierbar ...
> Mfg


 Nene, Marvin, da habt ihr bestimmt den Kühler anders montiert oder in China ist halt gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen .

Spass beiseite (ich konnte mir den Sarkasmus jetzt gerade nicht verkneifen). Schon eine sehr merkwürdige Sache und ich bin auch nach wie vor der Überzeugung dass an diesem "Bug" irgendwo ein Quäntchen Wahrheit dran sein wird.


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Nene, Marvin, da habt ihr bestimmt den Kühler anders montiert oder in China ist halt gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen .
> 
> Spass beiseite (ich konnte mir den Sarkasmus jetzt gerade nicht verkneifen). Schon eine sehr merkwürdige Sache und ich bin auch nach wie vor der Überzeugung dass an diesem "Bug" irgendwo ein Quäntchen Wahrheit dran sein wird.


 

heute abend gibt es Pics wenn es so wäre bräuchte ich 1.3V bei 4GHz und die Temps die ich hätte wären nicht zu halten 

von daher denke ich ACE sein SYS war ein Ausnahmefall


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Und einer angezeigten Spannung die dann 0,25 Volt vom Realwert abfällt?


 
Hauptsache der Minilüfter ist drauf. 

Ich will aber nicht im Ausland kaufen.
In den USA kostet das Teil im Shop inzwischen 750 Dollar (und dann kommen noch die Steuern drauf und dann noch Einfuhrsteuer und Mehrwertsteuer).
Da kann ich auch gleich einen 3960X kaufen.
Aber für 0,00000000000000000000001% mehr Leistung den doppelten Preis bezahlen ist halt sehr, sehr sinnfrei.
Also warte ich, vielleicht kriege ich dann auch gleich das C2 Stepping, wer weiß.
Oder ist das auch ein Paperlaunch?


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Nene, Marvin, da habt ihr bestimmt den Kühler anders montiert oder in China ist halt gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen .
> 
> Spass beiseite (ich konnte mir den Sarkasmus jetzt gerade nicht verkneifen). Schon eine sehr merkwürdige Sache und ich bin auch nach wie vor der Überzeugung dass an diesem "Bug" irgendwo ein Quäntchen Wahrheit dran sein wird.


 
Kühler? Wer nutzt heutzutage noch ein Kühler.....
Wir lassen das Wasser direkt über die Cpu laufen, ist viel effektiver ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich lasse mir das Trockeneis direkt vom Mars liefern.


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Du wirst lachen, ich sitze direkt an der Quelle ( Spedition meines Dad fährt es jeden Tag )
Und habe noch nie probiert was damit am pc zu machen.
Kenne mich zu wenig mit extremer Kühlung aus.
Reizen würde es mich schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Einfach immer drüberkippen und darauf achten, dass du genug hast.


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

 
Aso warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen


----------



## Markusretz (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Kühler? Wer nutzt heutzutage noch ein Kühler.....
> Wir lassen das Wasser direkt über die Cpu laufen, ist viel effektiver ...


 
Dies wäre doch mal was für PCGH in Gefahr (wo bleiben eigentlich die neuen Folgen?)
Einen Wasserkühler ohne Bodenplatte direkt auf dem HS der CPU montieren. Der O-Ring sollte ja alles abdichten.
Würde mich schon interessieren, wieviel die Form einer speziellen Bodenplatte ausmacht.

Aber wieder BTT


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

so dann mal die Pics zum ASRock Extreme 4  geht gut das Board 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dank meiner Assistentin


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011


obwohl der Preis auch schon ziemlich heavy ist! Ich hatte meinen bei Anobo für 539€ gekauft. Natürlich per Nachname bezahlt. Nach einem Tag war er endlich da  Aber leider nur C1 Stepping, auch wenn es eigentlich latte ist!


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast du denn auch mal nachgemessen ob sich die Spannung mit der Änderung im BIOS sauber mit verändert?


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ja kann aber nur nach oben bei 4GHz 

generell aber ja hab alledings auch nicht die Werte von ACE seinem SYS

wenn die Spannung im Bios mal auf 1.19 schwankt liegen auch beim Messpunkt 1.19bis 1.2v an


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich eher, dass dumin BIOS 1,1 Volt einstellst und dies mit dem Multimeter anschließend verifizierst.


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt eigentlich eher, dass dumin BIOS 1,1 Volt einstellst und dies mit dem Multimeter anschließend verifizierst.


ja das ist der Fall ich kann auch gern Pics reisetzten nur ist mein Assistent gerade ausser Haus


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab iregendwo gelesen, dass man die TDP von der CPU erhöhen kann im Bios um besseres OC betreiben zu können. Wie heißt diese Einstellung?


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Brauchst du mit asus nicht wird automatisch gemacht.
Sonst wurde dein Multi unter last fallen 

edit : Schade meine Frau ist mit dem Auto zur Arbeit gefahren samt mm
Hätte jetzt direkt mal getestet was mein Rampage da an den punkten aus gibt.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

samt mm ??? was ist mm^^


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

mm = Multimeter.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ahhh nun bin ich schlauer  Danke


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Tom kannst du mir ein gefallen tun?
Kannst du masse mal bitte wo anders nehmen
Die backplatte ist da nicht wirklich geeignet , auch wenn die es so machen
Zbs einfach blanke stelle am Gehäuse oder so?


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Masse wieder an der Backblate hatte schon angefangen 

so Werte mit fixer Spannung bei 1.3V 

ich glaube ich weiß was bisher bei den anderen die Werte bis 0.1V verfälscht hatte  VDrop vergessen runterzusetzen


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mal an nem anderen Punkt masse genommen?


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Mal an nem anderen Punkt masse genommen?



nein hatte ich nicht und Pics kann ich heute keine mehr machen meine Assistentin streikt  versteht den Sinn nicht


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Backplatte hat selber ein gewissen wiederstand der zu verfälschungen führen kann.
Warum sollte man masse nicht an einem Massepunkt nehmen sondern einer Backplatte? Wäre mir neu! 
Rein aus interesse, Bilder musst du ja keine uppen nur ob es ein unterschied macht


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

morgen ok will jetzt BF3 zocken


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bin dabei ^^

Add mich "Maibauer"


----------



## XE85 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1. Thread pushen ist nicht erwünscht - zudem ist der Thread ohnehin angepinnt.
2. Das Thema ist Sandy Bridge und nicht Grafikkarten

Entsprechende Beiträge daher entfernt.

mfg


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die ganzen Intel sechskern CPUs kosten alle so um die 500€ gegal ob Core I7 970 oder SandyBridge E wie sieht denn das in der Zukunft aus ??
Momentan gibt es kaum Games, die so etwas unterstützen ... und wenn es die Games gibt wir es wohl auf mehr als sechs Kerne rauslaufen. Wird es denn einen SB E mit achtkernen geben der jemals bezahlbar wird oder sollte man sich dann besser auf Ivy vorbereiten. Spätesten mit dem Erscheinen der neuen Konsolen Gen wird man wissen, wieviel Kerne die Spiele von morgen benötigen.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

SB-E wird im Destop wahrscheinlich keine 8-Kerner mehr bringen. Wenn dann gegen Ende des Lebenszyklus.

Mit IB-E stehen die Chancen da schon besser. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere soll für Haswell (non E) auch maximal ein 4 Kerner kommen. Es könnte also wohl noch 3 Jahre + dauern, bis es wirklich bezahlbare 6 Kerner von Intel gibt. Das wird aber auch davon abhängen wie viel Leistung AMD bringt. Je mehr die Intel unter druck setzen, umso schneller werden die Hexas bezahlbar.


----------



## PCTom (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hardwareluxx - Gigabyte ruft GA-X79-UD3, GA-X79-UD5 und G1.Assassin 2 zurück

hardcore 


bin doch zufrieden mit ASRock


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> SB-E wird im Destop wahrscheinlich keine 8-Kerner mehr bringen. Wenn dann gegen Ende des Lebenszyklus.



Der 8 Kerner Desktop für Sockel 2011 kommt garantiert erst mit dem Shrink zu 22nm.


----------



## strelok (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> bin doch zufrieden mit ASRock



Ich auch. Sind billig im Preis, aber die Qualität passt.


----------



## Cyris (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 8 Kerner Desktop für Sockel 2011 kommt garantiert erst mit dem Shrink zu 22nm.



Hab meinen 8 Kerner jetzt am laufen, jedenfalls der kleine Bruder erstmal . Welche Daten wolltest du jetzt denn genau haben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das aber ein Xeon, was auch nie jemand bestritten hat. Wir reden aber über ix, also Desktop CPUs, und die werden so schnell wohl nicht kommen.

Woher haste denn den Xeon?

Kannste mal Verbrauchswerte mit und ohne OC machen? Würde mich schon interessieren, wie weit die Xeons gehen. 

Btw. welche Einschränkungen gibt es bei deren OC???


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Woher haste denn den Xeon?



Die gibts hie und da in der Bucht, sind halt alles ES.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ach hab das (ES) überlesen. Vorm Kaffee sollte man halt nicht schreiben


----------



## NCC-1701-A (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

sorry wenn ich frage, aber was genau ist "ES"


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Engineering Samples, also Vorabversionen.
Die meines Wissen nicht verkauft werden sollen.


----------



## steinschock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ES sind Dauerleihgaben von Intel und können daher nur ilegal gehandelt weden.

Scheint Intel aber lieber zu sein wie strikte NDA,
 und nicht zu merken das noch das ein oder andere Stepping nötig ist.


----------



## EpicFail (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mein i7-3930k kam gestern. Ist aber noch einer mit C1 Stepping. Der einige Nachteil ist doch, das ich VT-d nicht nutzen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch? Naja, brauche ich warsch. sowieso nicht
Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab mir noch den Alpenföhn K2 bestellt, für den es ja auch ein Montagekit für LGA2011 gibt. Das muss ich aber auch erst noch bestellen. Gibt es möglichkeiten den Kühler in der zwischenzeit provisorisch zu Montieren?
Ich hab hier irgendwo im Forum auch mal ein Bild dazu gesehen...


----------



## Marvin82 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Kauf ihn oder ein anderen einfach als s1366 Version
Die lochabstände sind identisch zum s2011
Und ja bis jetzt ist Das der einzige Nachteil da es noch nicht erwiesen ist das das c2 besser zu takten geht, aber uninteressant da das nur die Server cpus nutzen.
Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cyris schrieb:


> Hab meinen 8 Kerner jetzt am laufen, jedenfalls der kleine Bruder erstmal . Welche Daten wolltest du jetzt denn genau haben?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist ja auch ein Xeon, ich rede aber den Desktop CPUs und die hören auf den Namen Core i7. 
Und der 8 Kerner davon wird sicher als i7 3980X kommen, 1000€ kosten und als einziger 8 Kerner im Desktop erscheinen.
Ein weiterer 8 Core Ableger kommt nicht so schnell, weil man den im Desktop halt nicht braucht.
Die, die 8 Kerner wollen, kaufen sich eh Xeons und bei Dual Sockel Brettern oder mehr kommst du um Xeons eh nicht herum.



EpicFail schrieb:


> Mein i7-3930k kam gestern. Ist aber noch einer mit C1 Stepping. Der einige Nachteil ist doch, das ich VT-d nicht nutzen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch? Naja, brauche ich warsch. sowieso nicht
> Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab mir noch den Alpenföhn K2 bestellt, für den es ja auch ein Montagekit für LGA2011 gibt. Das muss ich aber auch erst noch bestellen. Gibt es möglichkeiten den Kühler in der zwischenzeit provisorisch zu Montieren?
> Ich hab hier irgendwo im Forum auch mal ein Bild dazu gesehen...


 
Das VT-d brauchst du im Desktop nicht, daher kannst du darauf verzichten, macht keinen Unterschied ob du C1 oder C2 beim 3930k hast.

Den K2 kannst du ohne das Kit nicht montieren, du brauchst das Kit, warte bis du es hast, die Lieferung ist schnell, ich hatte es innerhalb von 2 Tagen, nachdem ich die Rechnung des Kühlers per Fax gesendet habe, völlig kostenfrei.


----------



## Cyris (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Klar ist das ein Xeon, jedoch ein ES. Dieser hat ein Maximalen Multi von 25x, ein weiterer 8 Core ES im C0 Stepping besitzt ein Multi von 34x. Der kleinere ist im B0 Stepping und nicht Taktfreudig. Ab einem Bus Takt von 107MHz macht er leider zu, der große Bruder, lässt sich noch mit 125MHz bespaßen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, 34er Multi wüde ausreichen, wenn das so in den fertigen Xeons auch kommt.

Gibt es wie beim ix auch die Teiler für den Taktgeber? also Teiler für SATA, PCIE etc.


----------



## Cyris (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich denke das läuft alles über die "CPU Strap" Option. Dieser teilt den Bclk von 125MHz z.B durch 1.25, um den PCI-E/DMI Controller mit einer kleineren Frequenz, also der Standard Frequenz, wieder am laufen zu halten. Wenn du beim übertakten, in der Differenz von 90MHz und 110MHz des Controllers bleibst, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Das Problem ist, das man beim ASrock ihn nicht selbst einstellen kann, es sollte laut ASrock automatisch passieren, jedoch kann ich das nicht kontrollieren. Hier mal ein Beispiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Gibt es wie beim ix auch die Teiler für den Taktgeber? also Teiler für SATA, PCIE etc.



Natürlich, das ist ja der wesentliche unterschied zum Sandy N beim übertakten.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

UND?

Xeon!=Core ic

Dass das auch bei den Xeons geht ist nicht klar.


----------



## EpicFail (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Kauf ihn oder ein anderen einfach als s1366 Version
> Die lochabstände sind identisch zum s2011
> Und ja bis jetzt ist Das der einzige Nachteil da es noch nicht erwiesen ist das das c2 besser zu takten geht, aber uninteressant da das nur die Server cpus nutzen.
> Mfg


 
Ich hab den K2 jetzt grade vor mir liegen (die 1366 Version) also Montage wie beim Sockel 1366? Ich dachte das Funktioniert jetzt ohne Backpalte 

Edit: Sorry ich hab den einen Beitrag überlesen...


----------



## Marvin82 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Kommt auf das Board an


----------



## EpicFail (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Funktioniert definitiv ohne Backplate. Ich hab das Montagekit aber uach schon bestellt, wenn ich das ganze aber doch provisorisch befestigt bekomme, sag ich bescheid

Edit: IMHO fehlen nur die Passenden Schrauben + Abstandshalter. Wieso Alpenföhn die nicht einfach beilegt ist mir Schleierhaft...


----------



## Cyris (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> UND?
> 
> Xeon!=Core ic
> 
> Dass das auch bei den Xeons geht ist nicht klar.



Ich habe jetzt auch eine Antwort von ASrock Taiwan bekommen, Sie sagen das es möglich sei, Xeons auf dem ASrock Board per Bclk zu übertakten und das der Auto - Strap, seine Funktion genauso erfüllt. Ein gutes Tut. mit UEFI Screenshots lag auch dabei. Ich werde mich am Wochenende nochmal daran setzen, bevor ich den neuen Xeon im C0 Stepping teste. Es gibt nämlich in seltenen fällen Probleme mit den alten B0 Steppings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



EpicFail schrieb:


> Edit: IMHO fehlen nur die Passenden Schrauben + Abstandshalter. Wieso Alpenföhn die nicht einfach beilegt ist mir Schleierhaft...


 
Eine neue Revision des K2 wird sicher bald kommen dann ist das Gefummel und Nachbestellen zu Ende.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Dass das auch bei den Xeons geht ist nicht klar.


 
Eigentlich schon, es geht ja darum, dass der Chipsatz nicht mitübertaktet wird, der CPU hat damit ja nichts zu tun


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Per BIOS etc. kannste da aber SEHR viel drehen. Wenn ein Hersteller sich in den Kopf setzt, das er das nicht haben will aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kannst du das auch nicht, auch wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst. Daher ist es nie klar, das OC geht, wobei im Desktopbereich es inzwischen eigentlich recht normal ist.

Btw. sollte man sich immer Intel Marschrichtung im Hinterkopf behalten, die vor einiger Zeit ausgegeben wurde "You get what you payed for" Was damit gemeint war, sieht man an den k CPUs etc.


----------



## McZonk (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich `seh da (OC)Potential .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1,272 Volt sind nicht schlecht. 
Du kühlst mit Wasser, richtig?


----------



## McZonk (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Genau. Allerdings nicht alltagstauglich @ 29°C Wassertemperatur (Lautstärke ahoi). 

Die CPU ist - soweit man das angesichts der wenigen Ergebnisse schon sagen kann - wohl einer der Besseren. Endlich mal wieder Glück gehabt.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

4,5GHz bei <1,3Volt Prime stabel, tolle CPU - meine baucht da 1,33Volt.

mfg


----------



## steinschock (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast ja noch 10°K luft um die lüfter langsammer laufen zu lassen
Sieht aber echt gut aus 


Ich glaub aber Sky hatte Xeons gemeint (8Kern)


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Per BIOS etc. kannste da aber SEHR viel drehen. Wenn ein Hersteller sich in den Kopf setzt, das er das nicht haben will aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kannst du das auch nicht, auch wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst.


 
Der Hersteller ist in dem Fall aber der MB Hersteller, nicht Intel...

Intel müsste CPU Seitig schon einiges an Aufwand betreiben um die CPUs nicht übertaktbar zu machen und warum sollten sie das tun?



> Btw. sollte man sich immer Intel Marschrichtung im Hinterkopf behalten, die vor einiger Zeit ausgegeben wurde "You get what you payed for" Was damit gemeint war, sieht man an den k CPUs etc.


 
Wenn man sich einen der teuersten x86 CPUs kauft, den es gibt dann payed man schon genug...


----------



## Skysnake (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Xeons sind aber nicht für OC gedacht. Du könntest dir ja auch einen "billigen" Xeon kaufen und den hochtakten, halt auf eigenes Risiko. Da gibts sicherlich auch einige, die das machen, und Intel will halt lieber den teureren Xeon verkaufen.

Wenn also irgendwelche Enthusiasten meinen sie brüchten nen 8 Kerner, dann sollten Sie am besten eben den schnellsten Xeon kaufen, und nicht den langsamsten mit 8 Kernen und dann OC betreiben.


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da man bei SB-E den BCLK aber nicht völlig frei wählen kann ist ein offener oder zumindest möglichst hoher Multiplikator beim OC Gold wert; daher ist auch für Übertakter, insbesondere Extrem Übertakter der teuerste Xeon auch klar der beste- mit dem "billigen" Xeon E5-2650 kommt man bei 2GHz *1,66 über die BCLK Straps etwa auch nur auf 3,32GHz, mehr ist kaum drinnen, höchstens mit reduziertem CPU Multi und dem *2,5 Strap, den manche High-End Boards bieten; erst mit dem Xeon E5-2670 kann man mit 2,6GHz *1,66 Strap die magischen 4GHz knacken, nur die Topmodelle Xeon E5-2690 (2.9GHz) und Xeon E5-2687W (3,1GHz) haben wirklich kein wesentliches Handicap gegenüber den Core i7 beim Übertakten- und wir reden hier nicht von extrem OC sondern durchaus von Werten, die man mit etwas Glück und guter WaKü im Alltag erreichen kann und vermutlich auch will

So oder so werden sicherlich weit mehr als 90% aller Xeons nicht übertaktet, daher kann es Intel auch egal sein

Und: selbst der billigste 8-Kerner ist wohl ~100€ teurer als der i7-3960X; damit wird Intel kaum ein Verlustgeschäft machen, wenn ein OC betreibender Enthusiast eher zum Xeon als zum i7 greift (außer die Ausbeute ist so schlecht, dass die effektiven Herstellungskosten der 8-Kerner wirklich sehr viel höher sind wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe)


Ein interressanter Hinweis auf die OC Tauglichkeit der Xeons ist auch die _Existenz_ des EVGA SR-X; könnte man die Xeons nicht übertakten wäre das Board ziemlich sinnlos; man kann aber freilich nicht völlig ausschließen, dass EVGA einfach auf gut Glück entwickelt oder der Meinung ist, dass Multi GPU tauglichkeit Feature genug ist (wobei es ja durchaus Multi GPU taugliche Workstationboards gibt, soweit ich weiß sogar mit SLI)


----------



## Marvin82 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich `seh da (OC)Potential .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schaut gut aus


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Blöde Frage:
Mein Xeon E3-1230 taktet im Turbo (Auslastung auf allen 4 Kernen über Folding At Home) "nur" auf 3,3GHz hoch.
Auslastung auf einem Kern über Prime95 -> 3,5GHz

Laut DEM hier ist es bei den "normalen" i5 und i7 Prozzis so, das man bei (wie in meinem Falle auf dem Asus-Board) es doch so einstellen können SOLLTE das man die Turbo Ratio zwischen den Modi
_AUTO -> By ALL Cores (Can Adjust in OS) -> By per Core (can´t adjust in OS)
_wählen kann
Nur leider bei mir nicht im UEFI (aktuellste Variante) vorhanden.


----------



## spionkaese (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Mein Xeon E3-1230 taktet im Turbo (Auslastung auf allen 4 Kernen über Folding At Home) "nur" auf 3,3GHz hoch.
> Auslastung auf einem Kern über Prime95 -> 3,5GHz
> 
> ...


 Bei mir auch nicht.
Hab dazu auch nen Thread aufgemacht,
das Ergebnis war: Anscheinend gibts die Option beim E3 1230 nicht (bzw. nur teilweise, wo sie anscheinend auch keinen Effekt hat)
Wäre aber interessant zu wissen wenn es dem widersprechende Informationen gibt.


----------



## Cyris (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So hier ein neuer Xeon im *C0* Stepping, dieser bietet auch eine Besonderheit  Da ich ihn vorhin erst eingebaut habe, hatte ich nur schnell die alten Settings und ein neues "Turbo" Setting getestet, aber seht selbst.


----------



## PCTom (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

nett auf jeden Fall


----------



## NCC-1701-A (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wie ist eigentlich die max Temp für den 3930K
Und wie ist die max Temp. zum 24/7 betrieb?


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

3930K Tray verfügbar ALTERNATE


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> 3930K Tray verfügbar ALTERNATE


 
Die letzen C1 verlassen das Schiff.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die letzen C1 verlassen das Schiff.



oder es soll von Alternate ein Preisbrecherangebot werden  ich denk aber auch das es so langsam die letzten C1er sein werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Na ja, 549€ ist nun wahrlich kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, 549€ ist nun wahrlich kein Schnäppchen.



gegenüber den ganzen BOX Angeboten schon fast


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zwei Tage nach dem Release hat die CPU keine 500€ gekostet, heute 60-80€ mehr.
Wird echt Zeit, dass der Paperlaunch endlich mal aufhört und die Hardware auch sofort in großen Stückzahlen am Markt ist, wenn der Marktstart erfolgt.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zwei Tage nach dem Release hat die CPU keine 500€ gekostet, heute 60-80€ mehr.
> Wird echt Zeit, dass der Paperlaunch endlich mal aufhört und die Hardware auch sofort in großen Stückzahlen am Markt ist, wenn der Marktstart erfolgt.



hab ihn noch für unter 500 erstanden


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast du vor dem Shop gezeltet? 

Das sollen angeblich ja auch Apple Käufer machen.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du vor dem Shop gezeltet?
> 
> Das sollen angeblich ja auch Apple Käufer machen.


 

nein  ich bin in den Shop eingezogen  hatte am ersten Tag bestellt


----------



## Neox (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du vor dem Shop gezeltet?
> 
> Das sollen angeblich ja auch Apple Käufer machen.


 
Die Apple Jünger zahlen ja auch 800€ für ein Handy und erfreuen sich an dem Beipackmüll, den Apple auch hochqualitative inEar Kopfhörer nennt


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wie ist eigentlich die max Temp für den 3930K
Und wie ist die max Temp. zum 24/7 betrieb?


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



matten1987 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die max Temp für den 3930K
> Und wie ist die max Temp. zum 24/7 betrieb?



bei welchen kühler ?


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass der Paperlaunch endlich mal aufhört...



Welcher Paperlaunch? Ich hab meine CPU nichtmal eine Woche nach Marktstart gekauft, unter Paperlaunch verstehe ich was anderes.



matten1987 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die max Temp für den 3930K



wenn ich mich nicht irre 100 Grad ... genaues findet man in den Datenblättern:

Intel® Core? i7 Processor Family for the LGA-2011 Socket Datasheet,

mfg


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ähm laut intel sind das bei alternate C2  die tray

[Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge E (Sockel 2011) + FAQ + Infos (auf Seite 1) - Seite 77


----------



## NCC-1701-A (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Thermalright  Silver Arrow


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Welcher Paperlaunch? Ich hab meine CPU nichtmal eine Woche nach Marktstart gekauft, unter Paperlaunch verstehe ich was anderes.



Da sind dann wohl 2 oder 3 Stück von den Testexemplaren in den Verkauf geraten....


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Glaub ich nicht, keiner ist so dumm umd verkauft Intel ES 
Wobei einen kenn ich sogar  Aber das Risiko wär mir pers. zu hoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich glaube, ich warte auf das E0 Stepping.


----------



## PCTom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, keiner ist so dumm umd verkauft Intel ES
> Wobei einen kenn ich sogar  Aber das Risiko wär mir pers. zu hoch


der Eine besitzt nicht zufällig eine 8Kerner ES


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da sind dann wohl 2 oder 3 Stück von den Testexemplaren in den Verkauf geraten....



Zum einen besitzte ich kein ES und zum anderen bin ich beileibe nicht der einzige der eine CPU hat. Bei uns in Österreich hat selbst ein relativ kleiner Shop kurz nach Launch mehrmals Lieferungen mit 50 Stück und mehr bekommen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da scheinen die Österreicher aber dann eine komplette Lieferung abgekommen zu haben, ich hab hier nur heiße Luft gesehen.


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... ich hab hier nur heiße Luft gesehen.



Kann ich schwer glauben, allein wieviele im Luxx sich einen Retail 3930k gekauft haben. Wenn aber selbst im vergleich mikrige Shops in Österreich weit über 200 Stück bekommen, wärend große wie Alternate auf dem trockenen sitzen scheint mir das eher eine Fehlkalkulation der Distributoren gewesen zu sein, die einfach die Nachfrage falsch eingeschätzt haben. Denn auch in der Schweiz beispielsweise waren die CPUs von Anfang an zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Kann ich schwer glauben, allein wieviele im Luxx sich einen Retail 3930k gekauft haben.


 
Das kannst du doch nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Das sind, wenns hochkommt 20 oder 30. Wie viele hat Intel denn ausgeliefert? 500 Stück? 

Ich hab den inzwischen 4x bestellt und 4x ist nichts gekommen obwohl der damals auch als "lieferbar" angepriesen wurde.
Und deswegen ist das eben für mich ein Paperlaunch, wenn die Hardware Komponente praktisch nie flächendeckend zu bekommen ist.
Guck dir doch Geizhals an:
Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das ist für mich nicht "problemlos zu bekommen" aus.

Hier ist das ganz anders, sowas erwarte ich, wenn ein Hersteller ein neues Produkt bringt, dann muss es sofort überall zu haben sein.
Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab den inzwischen 4x bestellt und 4x ist nichts gekommen obwohl der damals auch als "lieferbar" angepriesen wurde.



Auch das kann sicher nicht der Maßstab sein. Zudem ist das Angelegenheit der Shops wenn die etwas als lagernd angeben was sie nicht haben. Dazu habe ich geschrieben "alleine". Der wesentliche Teil meines Posts kommt sowiso erst nachher.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir doch Geizhals an:


 
ja was is da? 7 Shops haben welche lagernd:

Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) lagernd | Geizhals.at Deutschland



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist für mich nicht "problemlos zu bekommen" aus.


 
Also für mich sieht das nach problemlos zu bekommen aus:

INTEL Core i7 - 3930K, 3,20GHz, LGA2011, 6-Core, Boxed

59 CPUs lagernd - wenn du willst kauf ich dir einen und schick ihn dir

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich glaub er meint eher, das zwischen den Shops, die lagenerde CPUs haben, und dem billigsten Shop ein verdammt großer Preisunterschied beim SB-E liegt. Das spricht für eine niedrige Verfügbarkeit, denn das ist dann einfach der Aufschlag, den sich ein Händler dafür erlauben kann, das er das Ding halt da hat. Beim 2600k ist der Aufschlag marginal.


----------



## XE85 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das spricht für eine niedrige Verfügbarkeit...



Das die Verfügbarkeit, gerade in Deutschland, eher niedrig ist streite ich gar nicht ab. Aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht so das man keine CPU bekommen würde wenn man eine möchte - Mit ein bisschen Mühe ist das absolut kein Problem.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, das ist jetzt halt impretationssache.


----------



## Neox (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das die Verfügbarkeit, gerade in Deutschland, eher niedrig ist streite ich gar nicht ab. Aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht so das man keine CPU bekommen würde wenn man eine möchte - Mit ein bisschen Mühe ist das absolut kein Problem.
> 
> mfg


 
Also ich kann dir aus dem K&M Berlin Mitte Shop versichern, wenn du da jetzt eine bestellst wirst du ungefähr Ende Februar deine bekommen. Ich kenne den Chef seit längerem und er meint, die versuchen die Dinger ranzubekommen, aber die kriege vielleicht nur 5 Stück und es sind aber 20 vorbestellt...

Und K&M ist kein mickriger Laden. Das ist eine AG mit mehr als 30 Filialen in Deutschland, davon allein schon 2 oder 3 in Berlin.


----------



## XE85 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das ist aber auch irgenwie eigenartig. Denn wie kann es sein das ein im vergleich kleiner Laden in Österreich 59 CPUs auf Lager hat wärend in Deutschland ein großer an keine 20 Stück kommt. Hier scheint, wie ich in Post #2245 schon geschrieben habe, bei den Distributoren einfach gewaltig der Hund drinnen zu sein, denn anders ist eine derartige Verteilung nicht zu erklären.

mfg


----------



## Neox (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Vielleicht habt ihr Özis einfach Glück


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch irgenwie eigenartig. Denn wie kann es sein das ein im vergleich kleiner Laden in Österreich 59 CPUs auf Lager hat wärend in Deutschland ein großer an keine 20 Stück kommt. Hier scheint, wie ich in Post #2245 schon geschrieben habe, bei den Distributoren einfach gewaltig der Hund drinnen zu sein, denn anders ist eine derartige Verteilung nicht zu erklären.
> 
> mfg


 XE85, du musst bedenken, das jedes Land der Welt halt X CPUs von Intel bei knappen Beständen zugeteilt bekommt, und wenn die weg sind, dann sind die weg.

Das hat relativ wenig mit der Distribution zu tun von den Händlern. Es ist schlicht so, dass die Nachfrage größer als das Angebot ist. Dabei kann es natürlich zu vereinzelten Überangeboten kommen. Das ist völlig normal bei globalen Vertriebswegen.


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Weiß man denn wie groß der Unterschied zwischen altem und neuem Stepping sein wird? Vor allem mit Blick auf Overclocking?


----------



## McZonk (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Weiß man denn wie groß der Unterschied zwischen altem und neuem Stepping sein wird? Vor allem mit Blick auf Overclocking?


 Kurz und knapp: Nein! Es gibt noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Stepping.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch irgenwie eigenartig. Denn wie kann es sein das ein im vergleich kleiner Laden in Österreich 59 CPUs auf Lager hat wärend in Deutschland ein großer an keine 20 Stück kommt. Hier scheint, wie ich in Post #2245 schon geschrieben habe, bei den Distributoren einfach gewaltig der Hund drinnen zu sein, denn anders ist eine derartige Verteilung nicht zu erklären.
> 
> mfg


 
Zuerst kommen halt die dran, die vorbestellt haben.
Selbst wenn Atelco oder so einen liegen haben sollten, kriegt der jenige den, der schon bestellt hat, nicht der, der gerade bestellen will.
Der muss eben eine Nummer ziehen und sich hinten anstellen und ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die sich hinten anstellen. Entweder ist das Teil sofort lieferbar oder es ist nur Paperlaunch.
Was nützt es mir, wenn ich alles kaufe, der Shop mir dann aber sagt, dass zwar alles lieferbar ist, aber die CPU jedoch eben nicht und ich erst einen kriege, wenn alle Vorbestellungen vor mir abgearbeitet sind.
Dann habe ich bei mir teilweise für Wochen Hardware rumliegen und kann sie nicht nutzen und am Ende stellt sich dann heraus, wenn die CPU irgendwann mal kommt, dass dann das Mainboard kaputt ist (was ja nicht das erste Mal wäre). Da renne ich nämlich wieder hinterher, denn der Onllinehändler oder Hersteller lacht mich ja aus, wenn ich 4 Wochen oder so nach Kauf feststellte, dass das Mainboard schon bei Lieferung kaputt war.


----------



## XE85 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entweder ist das Teil sofort lieferbar oder es ist nur Paperlaunch.



Öhm es ist lieferbar  - wie oft denn noch, du pauschlisierst hier nur weil du offenbar Pech hattest und keine bekommen hat. Aber bitte, mach deinen persönlichen Paperlaunch draus.

Nochmal für dich:

INTEL Core i7 - 3930K, 3,20GHz, LGA2011, 6-Core, Boxed

58 CPUs lagernd - die versenden auch nach Deutschland.

Wenn du da heute bestellst hast du Mitte der Woche deine CPU.

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

mag ja sein,aber zu einem unverschämten Preis! 50€ über der Preisempfehlung ist einfach ziemlich happig, daran wirds auch liegen dass sie 58 der Dinger rumfliegen haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> der Eine besitzt nicht zufällig eine 8Kerner ES


 Mehrere, aber ich glaub der wollte 800€ pro Stück


----------



## XE85 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> 50€ über der Preisempfehlung ist einfach ziemlich happig...



Ist aber immer noch unter dem billigsten (lieferbaren) Angebot in Deutschland. Zudem ist das auch kein wunder bei der knappen Verfügbarkeit.

Geht aber auch billiger:

Intel Core i7-3930K 3.20Ghz 12MB So2011

die liefern aber nicht nach D.



Professor Frink schrieb:


> ...daran wirds auch liegen dass sie 58 der Dinger rumfliegen haben.



Die sind, wenn dazwischen keine nachkommen, ende Woche zum großteil weg - war gleich zum Markstart genauso - 50 bekommen, paar Tage später waren sie weg. Es sei den der Markt in Österreich wäre tatsächlich gedeckt, glaub ich aber nicht.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Und deswegen würde ich mir jetzt NIE einen SB-E kaufen.

25% kaputter Chip als High-End Chip, dazu noch ein Bug im Chip, der ihn für den Servermarkt nicht launchbar macht, Probleme mit dem X79 Chip, weshalb Funktionen gestrichen wurden, und dann noch ein neues Stepping in absehbarer Zeit, welches die Probleme lösen soll.

Da frag ich mich wirklich, wie man ZU DEM PREIS! sich so nen Chip holen kann  
Das reizt mich jetzt wirklich absolut nicht.

Zudem nicht klar ist, wie schnell IB-E nachgeschoben wird. SB-E hat ja quasi seinen gesamten Lebenszyklus schon als Verschiebung hinter sich (zumindest die Xeons). Ich hoffe ja stark, das IB-E noch dieses Jahr kommt. Aller aller spätestens zur CES 2012.


----------



## PCTom (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und deswegen würde ich mir jetzt NIE einen SB-E kaufen.
> 
> 25% kaputter Chip als High-End Chip, dazu noch ein Bug im Chip, der ihn für den Servermarkt nicht launchbar macht, Probleme mit dem X79 Chip, weshalb Funktionen gestrichen wurden, und dann noch ein neues Stepping in absehbarer Zeit, welches die Probleme lösen soll.
> 
> ...



keine Angst IB-E wird auch Kinderkrankheiten haben die erst Monate später ausgemärzt werden  ganz normal


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und deswegen würde ich mir jetzt NIE einen SB-E kaufen.
> 25% kaputter Chip als High-End Chip, dazu noch ein Bug im Chip, der ihn für den Servermarkt nicht launchbar macht, Probleme mit dem X79 Chip, weshalb Funktionen gestrichen wurden, und dann noch ein neues Stepping in absehbarer Zeit, welches die Probleme lösen soll.
> Das reizt mich jetzt wirklich absolut nicht.
> Zudem nicht klar ist, wie schnell IB-E nachgeschoben wird. SB-E hat ja quasi seinen gesamten Lebenszyklus schon als Verschiebung hinter sich (zumindest die Xeons). Ich hoffe ja stark, das IB-E noch dieses Jahr kommt. Aller aller spätestens zur CES 2012.



Eine etwas dramatische Darstellung.
X79 als Plattform funktioniert wunderbar, die Leistung von 3930/3960 stimmt. Beide laufen bestens und beide lassen sich prima ocen. Ob die CPUs einen Bug haben, der sie für den Server-Markt uninteressant macht, kann hier wohl jedem Privatanwender ziemlich egal sein.
Du tust geradezu so, als wäre Sandy-E auf Sockel 2011 mit dem X79 Chipsatz von Problemen überhäuft, aber das ist vollkommener quatsch. Die CPUs und die Plattform funktionieren tadellos, wie dir jeder der sie hat bestätigen kann. Und solche Sachen wie der SATA Bug sind auch nicht aufgetreten.
Auf einen Prozessor zu warten (IB-E), der möglicherweise erst in einem Jahr kommt und über den noch nichts bekannt ist, macht in meinen Augen deswegen wenig bis gar keinen Sinn. Wenn man danach geht, dann kann man bei Intel immer abwarten, da im Jahresrhythmus neue Modelle vorgestellt werden.



> Da frag ich mich wirklich, wie man ZU DEM PREIS! sich so nen Chip holen kann



Letztlich spricht aktuell überhaupt nichts dagegen sich einen 3930/3960 zu kaufen, denn es sind gute CPUs, und zumindest der Preis des 3930K ist in meinen Augen auch vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Für die aktuell schnellste Sechskern CPU sind ~500-550 € absolut ok.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, das ist Ansichtssache. Für mich ist das ein Abfallchip, den man den Desktop-Usern halt vor die Füße schmeist, weil die doch eh alles nehmen. *INTEL* wird auch kein großes Interesse haben diesen Chip zu produzieren, denn wo anders kann man ihn nicht absetzen. Daher ist die Verfügbarkeit wohl auch so mau. Das sind eventuell nur die Chips, die eben schon produziert wurden, bevor man den Fehler gefunden hat. Sicherlich wurden danach aber keine neuen mehr gebaut, höchstens ein paar Wafer, falls man noch gar nichts hatte.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, das ist Ansichtssache. Für mich ist das ein Abfallchip, den man den Desktop-Usern halt vor die Füße schmeist, weil die doch eh alles nehmen. AMD wird auch kein großes Interesse haben diesen Chip zu produzieren, denn wo anders kann man ihn nicht absetzen. Daher ist die Verfügbarkeit wohl auch so mau. Das sind eventuell nur die Chips, die eben schon produziert wurden, bevor man den Fehler gefunden hat. Sicherlich wurden danach aber keine neuen mehr gebaut, höchstens ein paar Wafer, falls man noch gar nichts hatte.



Ein "Abfallchip" der funktioniert und keine Probleme macht ist kein "Abfall". Und User die eh alles nehmen? Warum so abfällig? User die sich diese CPU kaufen wissen oftmals, dass die CPUs verschoben wurden, dass es Probleme gab und das ein neues Stepping kommt. Und? Bleibt doch jedem selber überlassen, ob er die CPUs kauft oder nicht, denn einen Nachteil hat man durch das aktuelle Stepping nicht wirklich.
Und warum sollte AMD Intel produzieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> mag ja sein,aber zu einem unverschämten Preis! 50€ über der Preisempfehlung ist einfach ziemlich happig, daran wirds auch liegen dass sie 58 der Dinger rumfliegen haben.


 
Exakt, 600€ ist mir die CPU nicht wert, maximal 550€ und das ist schon frech.
Und dann kommt ja noch dazu, dass ich aus dem Ausland bestelle, kostet bestimmt noch mal extra.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein "Abfallchip" der funktioniert und keine Probleme macht ist kein "Abfall". Und User die eh alles nehmen? Warum so abfällig? User die sich diese CPU kaufen wissen oftmals, dass die CPUs verschoben wurden, dass es Probleme gab und das ein neues Stepping kommt. Und? Bleibt doch jedem selber überlassen, ob er die CPUs kauft oder nicht, denn einen Nachteil hat man durch das aktuelle Stepping nicht wirklich.


Das darfst du nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn du das mit dem Servermarkt vergleichst, sind Desktop Kunden eben SEHR genügsam. Denen kannste halt fast alles verkaufen, weil eben die Ansprüche geringer sind. Die CPU wird den Leuten auch sicherlich reichen, aber für mich ist das einfach kein  ausgereiftes Produkt, und wir reden hier nicht über 100 oder 200€, sonder 500€++ eher Richtung 600€-1.000€. Da will ICH eben nicht ein Produkt, welches die Qualitätsansprüche für den Server-Markt nicht erfüllt, und dann nicht mal als Vollausbau lieferbar ist. Vor allem nicht, wenn man an den 9x0X denkt, der schon asbach uralt ist, und eben nicht so viel schlechter ist.


> Und warum sollte AMD Intel produzieren?



Was ist mit AMD Intel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das darfst du nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn du das mit dem Servermarkt vergleichst, sind Desktop Kunden eben SEHR genügsam. Denen kannste halt fast alles verkaufen, weil eben die Ansprüche geringer sind.


 
Absolut korrekt, meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach armselig, dass der X79 Chipsatz nicht mehr bietet als er es aktuell tut.
Cougar Point liefert genauso viel.
Zumindest USB 3 hätte schon nativ drin sein können aber ist es nicht und ob sich das für den Sockel noch ändert, weiß ich nicht, schätze ich aber, das wird sicher genauso laufen wie beim Sockel 1155. Wenn Ivy E kommt, gibts einen neuen Chipsatz, der dann USB 3 nativ hat und alle laufen wieder los und kaufen sich die neuen Bretter.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das darfst du nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn du das mit dem Servermarkt vergleichst, sind Desktop Kunden eben SEHR genügsam. Denen kannste halt fast alles verkaufen, weil eben die Ansprüche geringer sind. Die CPU wird den Leuten auch sicherlich reichen, aber für mich ist das einfach kein  ausgereiftes Produkt, und wir reden hier nicht über 100 oder 200€, sonder 500€++ eher Richtung 600€-1.000€. Da will ICH eben nicht ein Produkt, welches die Qualitätsansprüche für den Server-Markt nicht erfüllt, und dann nicht mal als Vollausbau lieferbar ist. Vor allem nicht, wenn man an den 9x0X denkt, der schon asbach uralt ist, und eben nicht so viel schlechter ist.



Ach so.
Für mich sind die Dinger schon ausgereift denn:

- Sie laufen stabil
- Sie lassen sich gut übertakten
- Die (Kern-)Leistung liegt in dem Bereich, den man von der Sandy Bridge Architekt erwarten durfte, auch im Bezug auf die 9x0X (die nicht zu vergessen ebenfalls schon 32nm CPUs sind)
- In Multithreading optimierten Anwendungen erhält man die derzeit schnellste erhältliche Desktop CPU
- Der Stromverbrauch geht ebenfalls in Ordnung.

Diese CPUs haben demnach letztlich keine wirklichen Schwächen. Also was sollte man mehr von einer Desktop-CPU erwarten?



> Was ist mit AMD Intel?



Du hattest dich vertippt:



Skysnake schrieb:


> *AMD* wird auch kein großes Interesse haben diesen Chip zu produzieren, denn wo anders kann man ihn nicht absetzen


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ah ok, jetzt versteh ich das. Eindeutig noch zu früh für mich gewesen  Da war der Kaffee wohl noch nicht fertig 

Naja, die Dinger sind ja auch nicht völlig unbrauchbar, aber man bekommt halt z.B. nur 3/4 eines Chips als Ultimo. Das stört mich schon, denn mit den 2 anderen Kernen, welche ja da sind, könnte jeder auch was anfangen. Gibts aber nicht, weil Intel das nicht gebacken bekommt.
Ich erwarte im Desktopbereich, wenn ich eben 500-1k€ zahle, dass die CPU mir im ganzen Umfang bereit steht, und ich nicht 1/4 weniger bekomme, was dann eventuell ich nem halben Jahr als Midlifekicker dann eben mit diesen 33% zusätzlichen Kernen kommt. (ja stimmt so, unterschiedliche Auslegen der 100% )

DAS ist für mich der Grund, warum ich ihn mir für den Desktop zu diesem Preis auf jeden Fall nicht kaufen würde. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach ein unfertiges Produkt. Wenn man dann noch die ganzen anderen Sachen eben bedenkt, die den Verkaufsstart im Serversegment verhindern, dann komm ich mir wie ein Alpha/Beta-Tester vor, der den Ausschuss/Müll/wie auch immer abbekommt, damit nicht in der Tonne landet. Zudem finde ich es schon SEHR seltsam, das man 6 Kerner liefern kann, und das Stepping eh nur für den Desktop taugt, aber ein 8 Kerner nicht drin ist... Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt, dass die 8 Kerner später noch im Desktop mit dem buggy Stepping kommen....

Ach so und PCI-E 3.0 Spezifikation wird auch nicht eingehalten.... 

An dem Ding funktioniert einfach fast nichts, wie es soll, außer eben die CPU-Kerne, die freigeschalten sind (aber auch nur mit dem reduzierten Leistungsumfang) und der Speicher.

Ich komm mir da einfach verarscht vor, und wie gesagt, das ist keine CPU um 100 oder 200€, sondern 500€++.

Bei nem Dachia ist es mir egal, ob die Sitze etwas unbequem sind auf langen Strecken, oder das Handschuhfach klappert. Bei nem Daimler akzeptiere ich das aber nicht! Genau so siehts hier halt auch aus.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

And round it goes and goes. Ich glaube das hatten wir doch jetzt schon x-mal. Genau so wie deine "Verschwörungstheorien" um den teildefekten und unbrauchbaren 8-Kerner kann man als Grund für die Abstinenz der vollen Ausbaustufe aktuell auch andere Dinge anführen - Z.B. mangelnde Konkurrenz.

Warum jetzt sein ganzes Pulver verschießen wenn man es später auch noch brauchen kann?

Vielmehr kommt es mir hier immer so vor, als wolle man das Produkt (fürs eigene Ego?) schlecht reden. Hey, es zwingt dich doch keiner das Ding zu kaufen!


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ah ok, jetzt versteh ich das. Eindeutig noch zu früh für mich gewesen  Da war der Kaffee wohl noch nicht fertig



War ja auch arg früh.



> Naja, die Dinger sind ja auch nicht völlig unbrauchbar, aber man bekommt halt z.B. nur 3/4 eines Chips als Ultimo. Das stört mich schon, denn mit den 2 anderen Kernen, welche ja da sind, könnte jeder auch was anfangen. Gibts aber nicht, weil Intel das nicht gebacken bekommt.
> Ich erwarte im Desktopbereich, wenn ich eben 500-1k€ zahle, dass die CPU mir im ganzen Umfang bereit steht, und ich nicht 1/4 weniger bekomme, was dann eventuell ich nem halben Jahr als Midlifekicker dann eben mit diesen 33% zusätzlichen Kernen kommt. (ja stimmt so, unterschiedliche Auslegen der 100% )



Ja gut, ein Achtkerner wäre natürlich fein gewesen.



> Ach so und PCI-E 3.0 Spezifikation wird auch nicht eingehalten....



Hm. Laut CB Test schon auf dem Papier zumindest schon:
Test: Intel



> Bei nem Dachia ist es mir egal, ob die Sitze etwas unbequem sind auf langen Strecken, oder das Handschuhfach klappert. Bei nem Daimler akzeptiere ich das aber nicht! Genau so siehts hier halt auch aus.



Na ja, also der Vergleich hinkt schon sehr. Die CPU schränkt den User ja in keiner Art und Weise ein.




McZonk schrieb:


> Warum jetzt sein ganzes Pulver verschießen wenn man es später auch noch brauchen kann?



Das denke ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch. Intel steht mit der Leistung der CPUs im Moment halt (leider) relativ alleine da. Dafür brauchen sie auch im Moment nicht aus dem Vollen zu schöpfen. Und ein Desktop-Achtkerner für Sandy-E war glaube ich sowieso nie angekündigt.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mich würde die CPU einschränken. Ich kann alle 8 Kerne gebrauchen. Ich kann auch 100 Kerne gebrauchen, nur hab ich weder für das eine noch für das andere die Kohle  Zumal der Unterhalt ziemlich kritisch wird. Musste scho so mein @home einstellen, weils mir zu sehr ins Geld gegangen ist. Ganz abgesehen davon würde ich es auch nicht produktiv nutzen, sondern eben zum verfeinern meiner Programmierfähigkeiten. 

Bzgl. PCI-E 3.0
Was man erreicht ist ziemlich Jacke wie Hose, denn dafür gibt es eben keine Garantie. Die gibt es nur, wenn es auch drauf steht, und die Specs eingehalten werden. Da muss man auch nicht rum diskuttieren. Sie halten die Specs nicht ein, ergo kein PCI-E 3.0

Das man unter umständen die Bandbreite doch bekommt spielt dabei für mich keine all zu große Rolle, da eben noch immer nicht geklärt ist, wie sicher man sich dieser Sache sein kann.

PS: Hat PCGH nicht die HD7k? Die hat doch meines Wissens nach PCI-E 3.0 Da sollte man dann mal testen, was bei rum kommt.

PPS: Wenn weniger als die 16 GB/s durch kommen, dann kann man die Frage eh erst mit IB klären, obs an der CPU oder an der GPU dann liegt. Wenn 16GB/s erreicht werden, muss man schauen, ob es auch mit vielen unterschiedlichen funktioniert. Von solch einem Test habe ich aber noch nichts gehört.

Irgendwelche Einschränkungen wird es aber sicherlich geben, sonst hätte sich Intel das nicht nehmen lassen, PCI-E 3.0 ein zu führen mit SB-E


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Laut CB Test schon auf dem Papier zumindest schon:
> Test: Intel



Nicht nur auf dem Papier, es funktioniert auch in der Praxis:

AnandTech - Sandy Bridge E & X79 PCIe 3.0: It Works

2 User müssen hier offensichtlich ihren nichtkauf rechtgfertigen - und seien die Argumente dafür noch so absurd und falsch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sie halten die Specs nicht ein, ergo kein PCI-E 3.0


 
Verlinke mir mal eine Quelle die das beweist, und ich will kein Geschwafel sondern einfach einen Link der das beweist. Denn dein herumgesülze von dies geht nicht und das geht nicht nervt langsam echt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich kann alle 8 Kerne gebrauchen.


 
Dann kauf dir einen Bulldozer, da bekommst du 16 Marketingkerne für 500€, und werd glücklich damit.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mich würde die CPU einschränken. Ich kann alle 8 Kerne gebrauchen. Ich kann auch 100 Kerne gebrauchen, nur hab ich weder für das eine noch für das andere die Kohle  Zumal der Unterhalt ziemlich kritisch wird. Musste scho so mein @home einstellen, weils mir zu sehr ins Geld gegangen ist. Ganz abgesehen davon würde ich es auch nicht produktiv nutzen, sondern eben zum verfeinern meiner Programmierfähigkeiten.



Siehe oben. Ein Desktop-Achtkerner war auch nicht angekündigt.



> Bzgl. PCI-E 3.0
> Was man erreicht ist ziemlich Jacke wie Hose, denn dafür gibt es eben keine Garantie. Die gibt es nur, wenn es auch drauf steht, und die Specs eingehalten werden. Da muss man auch nicht rum diskuttieren. Sie halten die Specs nicht ein, ergo kein PCI-E 3.0
> Das man unter umständen die Bandbreite doch bekommt spielt dabei für mich keine all zu große Rolle, da eben noch immer nicht geklärt ist, wie sicher man sich dieser Sache sein kann.
> PS: Hat PCGH nicht die HD7k? Die hat doch meines Wissens nach PCI-E 3.0 Da sollte man dann mal testen, was bei rum kommt.



Wie schon gesagt, laut CB halten sie die Specs ein und laut dem von XE58 verlinkten Test funktioniert es auch.



> Irgendwelche Einschränkungen wird es aber sicherlich geben, sonst hätte sich Intel das nicht nehmen lassen, PCI-E 3.0 ein zu führen mit SB-E



Auch das wird bei CB erklärt.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das ist aber absolut fadenscheinig, und wer so etwas glaubt, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Specs sind dafür da, damit jedweder Partner sich daran orientieren kann und 100% sicher sein kann, dass sein Gerät funktioniert, wenn er sich an die Specs hält. Ansonstne sind die Specs nämlich nicht das Papier wert auf dem Sie stehen.

Sorry, aber Intel, AMD und zich andere Firmen bauen Sachen die viel viel viel viel komplizierter und anspruchsvoller sind als ein PCI-E Interface. Wenn Sie dazu nicht in der Lage sind, dann können wir nur hoffen, dass wir keinen fpdiv bug oder vergleichbares in irgendwelcher Analog oder Digitalschaltung haben und uns bald Reihenweise die AKWs um die Ohren fliegen oder sonst was passiert.

Geh auf die Intel HP und schau nach, ob da PCI-E 3.0 zertifiziert bei SB-E steht. Wenn nein, haben Sie keins und damit halten Sie die Specs nicht ein. Zu den Specs gehört nämlich die Zertifizierung. 

Und leg mal deinen agressiven Tonfall bitte ab. Danke.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist aber absolut fadenscheinig, und wer so etwas glaubt, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Specs sind dafür da, damit jedweder Partner sich daran orientieren kann und 100% sicher sein kann, dass sein Gerät funktioniert, wenn er sich an die Specs hält. Ansonstne sind die Specs nämlich nicht das Papier wert auf dem Sie stehen.
> Sorry, aber Intel, AMD und zich andere Firmen bauen Sachen die viel viel viel viel komplizierter und anspruchsvoller sind als ein PCI-E Interface. Wenn Sie dazu nicht in der Lage sind, dann können wir nur hoffen, dass wir keinen fpdiv bug oder vergleichbares in irgendwelcher Analog oder Digitalschaltung haben und uns bald Reihenweise die AKWs um die Ohren fliegen oder sonst was passiert.
> Geh auf die Intel HP und schau nach, ob da PCI-E 3.0 zertifiziert bei SB-E steht. Wenn nein, haben Sie keins und damit halten Sie die Specs nicht ein. Zu den Specs gehört nämlich die Zertifizierung.
> Und leg mal deinen agressiven Tonfall bitte ab. Danke.



Dann zeige einen Test oder einen Bericht, in dem klipp und klar steht, dass Intel mit Sandy-E die PCIe 3.0 Spezifikation _nicht_ erfüllt.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Geh auf die Intel HP und schau nach, ob da PCI-E 3.0 zertifiziert bei  SB-E steht. Wenn nein, haben Sie keins und damit halten Sie die Specs  nicht ein. Zu den Specs gehört nämlich die Zertifizierung.



Hast du das was Cook zu CB verlinkt hat überhaupt gelesen? Dort ist der entscheidende Auszug aus dem Datenblatt doch extra abgebildet. Aber gut ich lade ihn für dich nochmal hoch und makiere den entscheidenden Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skysnake schrieb:


> Und leg mal deinen agressiven Tonfall bitte ab. Danke.



Sorry, aber du solltest auch mal aufhören hier ständig Dinge von dir zu geben die nicht stimmen und die du nicht belegen kannst. Das das für Unmut sorgt da brauchst du dich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern.

Ich widerhole mich: Warum kaufst du dir keinen Bulldozer wenn doch AMD deiner Meinung nach ohnehin alles viel besser kann?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

XE85, könnte es im Bereich des Möglichen liegen, dass du 1. nicht liest was ich schreibe 2. etwas verteidigst und 3. gerade ziemlich unqualifizierte Kommentare ablässt?

Ich habe das durchaus gelesen, und verstanden. Es liegt halt ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied dazwischen, ob ich "PCI-E 3.0 speeds" habe, und ich "fully-compliant" bin. Das sagt aber NICHTS aber auch rein GAR NICHTS darüber aus, ob ich die Specs einhalte... 

Intel® Core? i7 Processor Family for the LGA-2011 Socket Datasheet,


> Support for PCI Express* 2.0 (5.0 GT/s), PCI Express* (2.5 GT/s), and capable *of up to* PCI Express* 8.0 GT/s.• Up to 40 lanes of PCI Express* interconnect for general purpose PCI Express devices capable of up to 8.0 GT/s speeds that are configurable for up to 10 independent ports.


Es steht nirgends, das man die PCI-E 3.0 Specs einhält. Nur mit viel drum rum geschipper, das man wohl die Raten erreichen kann. Unter welchen Voraussetzungen dies aber geschieht, und ob dies vor allem in allen Fällen laut 3.0 Spec auch erreicht wird, ist wieder etwas ganz anderes.

Und da du ja anscheinend den Artikel im Gegensatz zu mir von CB nicht gelesen hast, hier noch der wichtige Teil, den du natürlich geflissentlich unterschlagen hast:


> Beworben wird die „Waimea Bay“-Plattform, bestehend aus den Prozessoren  mit den Codenamen „Sandy Bridge-E“ und dem X79-Chipsatz, *dennoch  lediglich mit PCI Express 2.0*


Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der Story von wegen keine Hardware zum testen. Das ist lächerlich.....

Und noch was, unterlass bitte unterstellungen alla: 


> AMD deinen Meinung nach ohnehin alles viel besser kann


Dies habe ich 1. nie gesagt und 2. denke ich auch nicht. Ich fordere dich daher hiermit auf, die weitere Verbreiterung derartiger Unwahrheiten zu unterlassen.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ganz unrecht hat Skysnake ja nicht. Es wäre nur hilfreich wenn man seine Behauptungen dann auch konkret mit Fakten stützt. Ich hole das eben mal nach... 

Intel® Core? i7 Processor Family for the LGA-2011 Socket Datasheet, - Seite 11 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist also ersichtlich dass SB-E in der Tat nur die PCIe-2.0-Spezifikationen erfüllt, aber bis zu 8GT/s fahren kann. Warum man die Spezifikation nun aber nicht erhalten hat, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und hier ist meines Wissens nach auch nicht viel drüber zu erfahren.

Ebenso die technischen Details am Beispiel des i7-3930K auf der Intel-Homepage: Intel® Core


> Expansion Options
> PCI-Express-Version 2.0


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und da du ja anscheinend den Artikel im Gegensatz zu mir von CB nicht  gelesen hast, hier noch der wichtige Teil, den du natürlich  geflissentlich unterschlagen hast:
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der Story von wegen keine Hardware zum testen. Das ist lächerlich.....



Ich kenne den Teil. Da gehts ja darum das man offiziell nur PCIe 2.0 angibt und bewirbt. Ich weiß aber nicht was das damit zu tun haben soll? Das aktuell offiziell nur 2.0 beworben wird wurde doch von niemanden bestritten und war auch gar nicht das Thema. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der Story von wegen keine Hardware zum testen. Das ist lächerlich.....



Was ist daran lächerlich? Schließlich gabs zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine HD7970, die kam bekanntlich erst am 9. Jänner auf den Markt.



McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist also ersichtlich dass SB-E in der Tat nur die  PCIe-2.0-Spezifikationen erfüllt, aber bis zu 8GT/s fahren kann. Warum  man die Spezifikation nun aber nicht erhalten hat, steht auf einem  anderen Blatt und hier ist meines Wissens nach auch nicht viel drüber zu  erfahren.


 
Ich vermute mal das man den Teil aus Gewärleistungs und Garantie Gründen entfernt hat, schlicht damit keiner kommt und sagt "Aber im Datenblatt steht ....". So kann man drauf Hinweise das da nur "up to" steht - macht man ja beim Turbo auch nicht anders. Das belegt aber in keinster weise das man irgend einen Punkt der Spezifikation nicht erfüllt. Der einzige offizielle Punkt den wir kennen ist der das es keine Hardware zu testen gab um es offiziell zu bewerben - alles andere ist Spekulation und Hineininterpretieren.

Interessant wird es dann bei den C2 CPUs - jetzt ist die Hardware ja da, leider ist da noch kein Datenblatt online.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Danke für den zweiten Punkt. Das hatte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht mehr gefunden. Das 1. hab ich ja vorher gepostet.

Du hasst die Problematik richtig erfasst. Den wichtigsten Punkt hast du dabei auch gleich angesprochen. Es ist halt nicht bekannt, warum Intel kein Zertifikat erhalten hat. Das kann von schlicht etwas schlechten Pegeln/Signaltrennung/zu viel Rauschen in gewissen Situation über zu hohe Anforderung der Sendeleistung des Devices etc. alles Mögliche sein. Viele dieser Sachen werden Nutzer wohl auch nie zu spüren bekommen, da man ja gewisse Sicherheiten für die Fertigung einplant. Es kann halt nur keiner Garantieren, das es funktioniert, und damit verkommt es dann zu einem Glücksspiel, ob es nun funktioniert oder nicht. Auch wenn 99,9% der Fälle funktionieren sollten (was keiner sagen kann ob es 99,9% oder 50%). Der Leidtragende ist der uniformierte/leichtgläubige Kunde, der eben pech hat und bei dem es nicht funktioniert.

Und das darf man ja wohl hoffentlich noch ankreiden. Für mich wäre! die Summe! an Einzelpunkten dann eben abschließend zu viel um guten gewissens so viel Geld aus zu geben. Da mag der Rest noch so gut sein, und die Konkurrenz noch so schlecht. Ein Produkt zu diesem Preis muss einen einfach überzeugen.

PS: Der Zonk rooled  War ne geile Show damals 



> Was ist daran lächerlich? Schließlich gabs zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine  HD7970, die kam bekanntlich erst am 9. Jänner auf den Markt.


XE85, vergiss es einfach. Glaub Intels Märchen von mir aus. Mir ist klar, was man mit Messgeräten machen kann und was nicht. Ebenso ist mir klar, wie Specs funktionieren, und ich komme zu dem Schluss, dass das einfach extrem fadenscheinig ist, und da einfach irgendwas nicht 100% hinhaut. Entweder ich erfüll die Specs, dann funktionierts, oder ich erfüll Sie nicht, und dann funktionierts nicht. Dafür sind Specs und die dahinter stehenden Konsortien da...

Wenn es so wäre, wie du sagst, dann wäre ein Prototypenbau im Halbleiterbau praktisch unmöglich, und das ist wie wir alle wissen eben nicht der Fall. Ich seh doch wie hier an nem ASIC gearbeitet wird, und dass sich da zwar Fehler einschleichen können, aber vorher eigentlich ziemlich klar ist, obs geht oder nicht. Wenn was nicht geht, hat man irgendwas übersehen, das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du hasst die Problematik richtig erfasst. Den wichtigsten Punkt hast du dabei auch gleich angesprochen. Es ist halt nicht bekannt, warum Intel kein Zertifikat erhalten hat.


 Es ist genau genommen ja nicht mal bekannt ob Intel überhaupt nicht zertifiziert ist, oder es schlichtweg noch nicht in das Datenblatt übernommen hat, oder sich mangels Hardware zum SB-E-Launch hat noch gar nicht zertifizieren lassen, oder.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist genau genommen ja nicht mal bekannt ob Intel überhaupt nicht zertifiziert ist, oder es schlichtweg noch nicht in das Datenblatt übernommen hat, oder sich mangels Hardware zum SB-E-Launch hat noch gar nicht zertifizieren lassen, oder.....


 
... es einfach mal reinschreiben, weil die Plattform das theoretisch können müsste und es super auf der Packung aussieht, aber wenn es dann wirklich mal an der Zeit ist, wird schon schnell per Bios Update die Unterstützung für PCIe 3.0 nachgeschoben.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zertifiziert sind Sie meiner Meinung nach noch nicht. Zumindest habe ich nichts anderweitiges mitbekommen. Und bei den FPGAs von Xilinx gibts es PCI-E 3.0 mit Zertifikat, wenn ich mich nicht arg täusche.

Also von daher gibt es eigentlich keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür. Wenn reden hier ja über Intel Marketing und nicht übers AMD Marketing. Denen würde ich so nen Schuss ins Bein zutrauen, aber nicht den Leuten bei Intel.

Welche Gründe es am Ende auch sein mögen. Für mich als (möglichen) Kunden hinterlässt das einen sehr faden beigeschmack. Vor allem sollte man ja auch mal bedenken, dass die Xeons eigentlich schon seit letztem Jahr hätten drausen sein sollen. Da wäre so was wie mit den Desktop Dingern nicht gegangen. Von daher gibt es keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln, dass eine Zertifizierung möglich wäre.

Der Grund liegt also bei Intel und keinem anderen.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist genau genommen ja nicht mal bekannt ob  Intel überhaupt nicht zertifiziert ist, oder es schlichtweg noch nicht  in das Datenblatt übernommen hat, oder sich mangels Hardware zum  SB-E-Launch hat noch gar nicht zertifizieren lassen, oder.....



Eben wir wissen rein gar nichts, und desshalb verurteile ich es das man pauschal von "nicht einhalten" oder irgendwelchen Problemen schreibt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man ja auch mal bedenken, dass  die Xeons eigentlich schon seit letztem Jahr hätten drausen sein sollen.



Das lag am VT-d Problem - das wurde damals ja auch öffentlich und soll ja mit dem C2 Stepping behoben sein.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Und? Das "Problem" mit PCI-E 3.0 hätte schon ausgereicht. Das ist mit eines DER Features für SB-E im Serversegment. Darauf hätten viele nicht verzichtet.

Genau wie das Chipsatzproblem ebenfalls für sich allein genommen schon ein Grund ist, die Plattform als Xeons nicht zu bringen. 

Also 3 Punkte, die für sich allein genommen schon einen Launch als Xeons ausschließen, oder aber sehr fragwürdig werden lassen. Wobei der VT-d Bug je nach Zielrichtung gravierender ist. HPC relativ uninteressant (wahrscheinlich) im Cloud-Bereich etc. aber tödlich. Für HPC seh ich PCI-E3.0 eher als tödlich an. Die Dinger sollen ja paar Jahre halten und mit den jetzt auf den Markt kommenden PCI-E 3.0 Karten zusammenarbeiten. GPUs werden inzwischen immer öfter eingesetzt in diesem Bereich, und sowohl die HD7k Serie als auch Kepler werden 3.0 haben, und die Bandbreite braucht/nutzt man auch im HPC-Bereich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man ja auch mal bedenken, dass die Xeons eigentlich schon seit letztem Jahr hätten drausen sein sollen. Da wäre so was wie mit den Desktop Dingern nicht gegangen. Von daher gibt es keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln, dass eine Zertifizierung möglich wäre.
> 
> Der Grund liegt also bei Intel und keinem anderen.



Tja, weil VT-d nicht läuft, Xeon ohne dem nützen dir nichts, und da das im Desktop eben nicht gebraucht wird, hat Intel die ersten Xeon halt umgelabelt zu i7 und sie verkauft, damit die gesamte Plattform nicht doch noch ins Jahr 2012 verschoben werden muss.
Der Enthusiast kauft eh alles blind von Intel, Hauptsache fette Packung.  



XE85 schrieb:


> Das lag am VT-d Problem - das wurde damals ja auch öffentlich und soll ja mit dem C2 Stepping behoben sein.


 
Jop, auch so eine Sache. Wieso ist das nicht am Start schon fertig?
Wieso taugt der Chipsatz nichts, bzw. liefert nur das, was auch Cougar Point kann?
So gesehen hätte Intel gleich den Chipsatz vom 1155 reinbauen können, hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, auch so eine Sache. Wieso ist das nicht am Start schon fertig?



Wiso war Bulldozer nicht schon 2009 fertig wie ursprünglich mal angekündigt? Warum waren Llanos monatelang nicht verfügbar? Warum ist Kepler immer noch nicht am Markt? Probleme können bekanntlich immer auftreten, auch bei intel.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso taugt der Chipsatz nichts, bzw. liefert nur das, was auch Cougar Point kann?



Also für mich liefert er alles was ich brauche. Zudem hat ja ECS gezeigt das der Chipsatz auch SAS kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So gesehen hätte Intel gleich den Chipsatz vom 1155 reinbauen können, hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht.



Wäre in meinen Augen auch sinnvoller gewesen ... Ich brauche den Serverkrempel eh nicht.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nur 2x Sata 3 nativ im Chipsatz ist meiner Meinung nach aber eine Lachnummer für eine derartige Plattform.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Also für mich liefert er alles was ich brauche. Zudem hat ja ECS gezeigt das der Chipsatz auch SAS kann.


 Ähm nein? Nur das SAS Protokoll wird meines Wissens nach eingehalten, aber nicht die eigentlichen SAS 6GBs (oder wie sich das schimpft) Datenraten etc.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und das darf man ja wohl hoffentlich noch ankreiden. Für mich wäre! die Summe! an Einzelpunkten dann eben abschließend zu viel um guten gewissens so viel Geld aus zu geben. Da mag der Rest noch so gut sein, und die Konkurrenz noch so schlecht. Ein Produkt zu diesem Preis muss einen einfach überzeugen.



Jep. Und das tut der 3930K meiner Meinung nach auf ganzer Linie. Das einzige was in meinen Augen fehlt, ist natives USB3.0.
Das was du betreibst ist Haarspalterei z.B. ein fehlendes Feature zu kritisieren, dass für Privatanwender sowieso keine Rolle spielt.
Übrigens warte ich immer noch auf die Quelle die deine Aussage belegt, dass Intel die PCIe 3.0 Spezifikationen _nicht einhält_. Du hast bisher nur dargelegt, dass sie es nicht bewerben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das was du betreibst ist Haarspalterei z.B. ein fehlendes Feature zu kritisieren, dass für Privatanwender sowieso keine Rolle spielt.


 
Aber nicht nur Privatanwender kaufen sich die Plattform oder wollen sie kaufen, können aber nicht, weil es keine Xeon gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur Privatanwender kaufen sich die Plattform oder wollen sie kaufen, können aber nicht, weil es keine Xeon gibt.



Wir alle hier sind aber Privatanwender. Ob im Serverbereich die Xeons nicht zu kaufen sind, ist mir persönlich vollkommen schnuppe.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur 2x Sata 3 nativ im Chipsatz ist  meiner Meinung nach aber eine Lachnummer für eine derartige  Plattform.



Eine unnötige pauschalisierung wie ich finden, den das hängt einzig und alleine von den persönlichen Anforderungen ab. Ich brauche zB keine 14 SATA Ports, ich brauche die PCIe Lanes zB. für mein Revodrive.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ist es nicht egal, was man SELBST braucht? 

Ist es nicht eher wichtig, das man das liefert, was das Marktsegment zu erwarten lässt?

Und da muss man Quanti schon recht geben. Auf einer High-End Plattform erwartet man schon, dass da mehr kommt als auf der 0815 Midrange Plattform. Vor allem, wenn der verwedete Chipsatz eigentlich! viel mehr kann, er halt nur verbuggt ist, und deswegen weniger angeboten wird. Das sollte man schon etwas differenzierter sehen als nur "den persönlichen Anforderungen".


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist es nicht egal, was man SELBST braucht?



Was ich selbst brauche war nur ein Beispiel. Die "persönlichen Anforderungen" waren rein gar nicht alleine auf mich bezogen. Und es ist nunmal so das zB die Anzahl der SATA Posts von den persönlichen Bedüfnissen abhängt und 6 SATA Ports nicht pauschal zu wenig  oder eine "Lachnummer" sind für eine deratige Plattform.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Auf einer High-End Plattform erwartet man schon,  dass da mehr kommt als auf der 0815 Midrange Plattform.



Also ich kenne keine Midrange Plattform die 48 PCIe Lanes bietet.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher wichtig, das man das liefert, was das Marktsegment zu erwarten lässt?


 
Klar ist das wichtig. Nicht umsonst hat man zB den CPU Strap integriert um auch ein übertakten per Base Clock zu ermöglichen, was in erster Linie mehr möglichkeiten beim RAM OC bietet. Oder auch dem kleineren 6 Kerner einen offenen Multi spendiert.


Im übrigen warten wir immer noch darauf:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das was du betreibst ist Haarspalterei z.B. ein fehlendes Feature zu  kritisieren, dass für Privatanwender sowieso keine Rolle spielt.
> *Übrigens warte ich immer noch auf die Quelle die deine Aussage belegt, dass Intel die PCIe 3.0 Spezifikationen nicht einhält.* Du hast bisher nur dargelegt, dass sie es nicht bewerben.



mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

dann les mal genauer. Insbesondere auch den beitrag von McZonk

Edit: bzw. Machen wir es doch einfach mal nach Schema XE85:

Ich warte noch immer auf den Beleg dafür, das Intel die Specs in allen Einzelheiten einhält.

Find ich jetzt zwar ziemlich bescheuert, aber vielleicht verstehst du es so.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> dann les mal genauer. Insbesondere auch den beitrag von McZonk
> Edit: bzw. Machen wir es doch einfach mal nach Schema XE85:
> Ich warte noch immer auf den Beleg dafür, das Intel die Specs in allen Einzelheiten einhält.
> Find ich jetzt zwar ziemlich bescheuert, aber vielleicht verstehst du es so.



Du hast behauptet, dass Intel sie nicht einhält und nicht umgekehrt. Also ist es an dir diese Aussage zu belegen. Du hättest sagen können "Ich vermute.....", oder "Möglicherweise....."

Du hast aber gesagt:



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ach so und PCI-E 3.0 Spezifikation wird auch nicht eingehalten....



Du hast das als Fakt hingestellt. Und darüber hätte ich von dir gerne nähere Informationen.


Ich habe bis jetzt nur das hier gefunden:

_"Mit den Sandy-Bridge-Extreme-Prozessoren wurden die ersten Prozessoren mit PCI-Express 3.0-Unterstützung auf den Markt geworfen, allerdings darf sich Intel das nicht einmal auf die Fahne schreiben, weil es noch nicht genügend Steckkarten für PCI-Express 3.0 gibt, mit denen die Unterstützung getestet werden konnte."_

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Diskussionen-News-des-Tages/Grafikkarte/News/


Und das:

_"Sandy Bridge-E/X79 does support PCIe 3.0, but it is not officially validated by PCI-SIG yet"_

http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pc...us-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html



Da du scheinbar über andere Informationen verfügst, wüsste ich gerne worauf du dich bei deiner Aussage stützt.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich warte noch immer auf den Beleg dafür, das Intel die Specs in allen Einzelheiten einhält.



Ähm, ich war nicht derjenige der hier angefangen hat diesbezüglich irgend welche Behauptungen aufzustellen bzw. sollte man besser sagen unbelegte Dinge als Fakt hinzustellen. Hier also jetzt von mir den Beleg des gegenteils zu verlangen, nur weil du den Beleg dafür nicht liefern kannst ist in der Tat sehr bescheuert. Aber lassen wir das, ich sehe schon das das maximal eine sich im Kreis drehende Diskussion wird.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, dass Intel sie nicht einhält und nicht umgekehrt. Also ist es an dir diese Aussage zu belegen. Du hättest sagen können "Ich vermute.....", oder "Möglicherweise....."
> 
> Du hast aber gesagt:
> 
> ...


 
Umd da sieht man, das ihr euch kein STÜCK mit dem Thema auskennt....

Sorry, aber 1. Wenn Intel nicht validieren lässt, dann ist davon aus zu gehen, dass Sie die Specs nicht einhalten, insbesonedere halten sie aber allein schon daher die Specs nicht ein, weil Sie nicht validieren lassen, was Bestandteil der Specs ist.... Und ich hoffe, das du jetzt nicht deine eigenen Ausführungen als unwahr hin stellst.

Und wenn du behauptest, dass dies nicht Bestandteil der Specs ist, dann les es in den Specs nach. Und das die Einsicht xk€ kostet ist kein Argument für mich. Wer alles anzweifelt, muss auch sebst mal was auf den Tisch legen...


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Umd da sieht man, das ihr euch kein STÜCK mit dem Thema auskennt....



Danke für diese "nette" Kompliment. Aber dafür haben wir dich ja. Du bist ja hier der einzige der sich auskennt.



> Sorry, aber 1. Wenn Intel nicht validieren lässt, dann ist davon aus zu gehen, dass Sie die Specs nicht einhalten, insbesonedere halten sie aber allein schon daher die Specs nicht ein, weil Sie nicht validieren lassen, was Bestandteil der Specs ist.... Und ich hoffe, das du jetzt nicht deine eigenen Ausführungen als unwahr hin stellst.



Liest du eigentlich auch irgendwann mal was Leute schreiben und verlinken. Also noch mal:

*"Mit den Sandy-Bridge-Extreme-Prozessoren wurden die ersten Prozessoren mit PCI-Express 3.0-Unterstützung auf den Markt geworfen, allerdings darf sich Intel das nicht einmal auf die Fahne schreiben, weil es noch nicht genügend Steckkarten für PCI-Express 3.0 gibt, mit denen die Unterstützung getestet werden konnte."
*

Aber gut. Die Leute bei PCGH haben bestimmt auch keine Ahnung.
Und nur weil etwas noch nicht validiert ist, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass dieses etwas dann gegen die Spezifikationen verstößt.



> Und wenn du behauptest, dass dies nicht Bestandteil der Specs ist, dann les es in den Specs nach. Und das die Einsicht xk€ kostet ist kein Argument für mich. Wer alles anzweifelt, muss auch sebst mal was auf den Tisch legen...



Beantworte doch endlich mal meine Frage. Du sagst ich kenne mich nicht aus, wobei ich auch nie behauptet habe, dass ich mich auskenne. Also hätte ich von dir gerne nähere Infos, da du dich ja deiner Meinung nach wohl besser auskennst. Doch diese Infos verweigerst du mir schon die ganze Zeit.
Brichst du dir da so einen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn du mir einen Link gibst, wo ich das nachlesen kann was du behauptest?


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, das die Validierung ein Bestandteil der Specs ist. Haste keine Validierung, haste kein PCI-E 3.0. Also selbst wenn alles andere 100% funktionieren sollte, was nur Intel selbst beantworten kann, sie aber eben nur mit einem kann! Beantworten, dann sind Zweifel mehr als berechtigt, zumal Intel nichts daran ändert.

Und die PCI-E Specs musst du dir schon selbst besorgen, es ist nicht gestattet, diese zu verbreiten. Wenn du das nicht akzeptierst, dann tuts mir leid. Genau wies mir leid tut, wenn man nicht auch mal in der Lage ist jemanden auch etwas zu glauben. Wie gesagt, zeigen kann ich es dir nicht, da musste schon selbst nachschauen, was aber eben sehr teuer ist.

Edit: und wenn du mir bzgl. Der PCI-E Specs nicht glaubst, dann frag halt mal einen bei PCGH, wobei du da die gleiche Antwort gekommen wirst, sofern Sie die specs überhaupt jemals zu Gesicht bekommen haben,s wovon ich nicht ausgehe. Kannst alternativ aber auch gern beim Konsortium eine Anfrage stellen. Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass die überhaupt was dazu sagen, aber einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, das die Validierung ein Bestandteil der Specs ist. Haste keine Validierung, haste kein PCI-E 3.0. Also selbst wenn alles andere 100% funktionieren sollte, was nur Intel selbst beantworten kann, sie aber eben nur mit einem kann! Beantworten, dann sind Zweifel mehr als berechtigt, zumal Intel nichts daran ändert.
> Und die PCI-E Specs musst du dir schon selbst besorgen, es ist nicht gestattet, diese zu verbreiten. Wenn du das nicht akzeptierst, dann tuts mir leid. Genau wies mir leid tut, wenn man nicht auch mal in der Lage ist jemanden auch etwas zu glauben. Wie gesagt, zeigen kann ich es dir nicht, da musste schon selbst nachschauen, was aber eben sehr teuer ist.



Man kann aber nur etwas validieren, wenn es Hardware für die Validierung gibt. Keine PCIe 3.0 Hardware, keine Validierung, was aber nicht ausschließt, dass Intel diese Validierung noch bekommt.
Von daher, nein, ich glaube dir nicht, denn noch nirgends in einem Test oder sonst wo war zu lesen, dass Intel gegen die PCIe 3.0 Specs verstößt.
Wir sind ja hier nicht in der Kirche, wo es um glauben geht, sondern in einem Hardware-Forum wo einzig Fakten zählen und diese Fakten kannst du nicht liefern.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das letzte Update der (verlinkten) Datenblätter von Intel stammt aus dem November 2011 (also deutlich vor dem Launch der ersten PCIe-3.0-fähigen Grafikkarte). Daher ist es wohl klar warum hier noch nicht mit PCIe 3.0 geworben werden "darf" bzw. kann.

Was mich aber etwas irritiert, ist die nach wie vor aktuelle Nennung von PCIe-2.0-Support auf den Intelseiten. Marketingtechnisch kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man jetzt - bei Verfügbarkeit von PCIe-3.0-Karten - nicht auf die neuen Specs umswitcht und das Produkt entsprechend bewirbt. Das macht mich in der Tat misstrauisch, ist aber in keinster Weise als Fakt (s. oben) zu sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Was mich aber etwas irritiert, ist die nach wie vor aktuelle Nennung von PCIe-2.0-Support auf den Intelseiten. Marketingtechnisch kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man jetzt - bei Verfügbarkeit von PCIe-3.0-Karten - nicht auf die neuen Specs umswitcht und das Produkt entsprechend bewirbt. Das macht mich in der Tat misstrauisch, ist aber in keinster Weise als Fakt (s. oben) zu sehen.



Die Frage ist halt, wie dieser ganze Prozess von statten geht. Ich meine, was muss neben den Hardware Specs erfüllt werden, damit es halt offiziell ist, und vor allem, wie lange dauert diese "Prüfung".


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

Ähm... Dir ist schon bewusst, dass das weit weit weit über die Möglichkeiten jedweder Redaktion hinaus geht? Allein die Messinstrumente werden sich wohl auf einen 5 stellige. Betrag belaufen, wobei du dann noch nicht mal die Specs hast, mit denen du nachprüfen könntest, ob sie jetzt eingehalten werden oder nicht.

Die Redaktionen sind dazu verdammt das wieder zu käuen, was ihnen der Hersteller sagt. Da kann man ihnen aber auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Kosten kannste einfach nicht stemmen/rechtfertigen.

Weißte und genau solche grundsätzlichen Sachen mein ich. Du kennst den Background bezüglich solcher Sachen gar nicht. Woher auch? Versteifst dich aber auf Aussagen... 

Daher ist die Diskusssion für mich hier auch beendet, denn die Specs kann ich dir nicht zugänglich machen. Ich hab Sie ja selbst nie gesehen aus diesen Gründen, sondern mich nur mal mit jemandem darüber unterhalten, der selbst am PCI-E Interface arbeitet.



McZonk schrieb:


> Das letzte Update der (verlinkten) Datenblätter von Intel stammt aus dem November 2011 (also deutlich vor dem Launch der ersten PCIe-3.0-fähigen Grafikkarte). Daher ist es wohl klar warum hier noch nicht mit PCIe 3.0 geworben werden "darf" bzw. kann.
> 
> Was mich aber etwas irritiert, ist die nach wie vor aktuelle Nennung von PCIe-2.0-Support auf den Intelseiten. Marketingtechnisch kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, warum man jetzt - bei Verfügbarkeit von PCIe-3.0-Karten - nicht auf die neuen Specs umswitcht und das Produkt entsprechend bewirbt. Das macht mich in der Tat misstrauisch, ist aber in keinster Weise als Fakt (s. oben) zu sehen.


 
Z.b. 

Ich kann da halt nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren. Das die Sachen nicht Messbar sind ist halt bullshit. Zumal man ja auch sehen muss, dass die Specs funktionieren, bevor man einen Standard verabschiedet.  Und Prototypen gibt es schon viel länger. Aber wenn man Intel diesbezüglich stumpf glaubt ohne die Aussage zu Reflektieren, was sol man dann noch sagen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm... Dir ist schon bewusst, dass das weit weit weit über die Möglichkeiten jedweder Redaktion hinaus geht? Allein die Messinstrumente werden sich wohl auf einen 5 stellige. Betrag belaufen, wobei du dann noch nicht mal die Specs hast, mit denen du nachprüfen könntest, ob sie jetzt eingehalten werden oder nicht.
> Die Redaktionen sind dazu verdammt das wieder zu käuen, was ihnen der Hersteller sagt. Da kann man ihnen aber auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Die Kosten kannste einfach nicht stemmen/rechtfertigen.
> Weißte und genau solche grundsätzlichen Sachen mein ich. Du kennst den Background bezüglich solcher Sachen gar nicht. Woher auch? Versteifst dich aber auf Aussagen...
> Daher ist die Diskusssion für mich hier auch beendet, denn die Specs kann ich dir nicht zugänglich machen. Ich hab Sie ja selbst nie gesehen aus diesen Gründen, sondern mich nur mal mit jemandem darüber unterhalten, der selbst am PCI-E Interface arbeitet.



Tja weißt du, das ist genau der Punkt. Du selber weißt es letztlich nicht. Beharrst aber seitenlang auf deinem Standpunkt anstatt einfach zu sagen: "Sorry Leute, ich weiß es auch nicht."


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich denke wir sind jetzt an dem Punkt angelangt wo jeder zugeben muss:

Vermutung/Schlussfolgerung != belegbarer Fakt (und nur letzterer taugt wirklich etwas bei einer Diskussion)

Und damit sollten wir diese langsam hitzig werdende Diskussion auch wieder auf den Ausgangspunkt zurückfahren und uns einfach etwas Tee einschenken. Mit der PCIe-3.0-Gen von Nvidia lässt sich dann gewiss mehr sagen.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

... Wenn dir ein Pysiker sagt, es gibt Atome, dann. Sagste auch, BEWEIS MIR DAS. 

genau das machst du. Wenn jemand mit der PCI-E direkt zu tun hat, und damit arbeitet, dann ist davon aus zu gehen, dass der weiß wovon er redet. Oder meinste nicht?

Und jetzt fang nicht an mit:"kann ja jeder sagen, glaub ich dir nicht"
Schau einfach, was ich zu SB-E schon ein gutes halbes bis 3/4 Jahr vorher gesagt habe. Dann wirste sehen, das meine Informationen Hand und Fuß haben. 

Kann nur halt unterscheiden zwischen dem, was wayne ist, ob ich es erzähle, oder ob ich bzw. Meine Quelle dann ziemlichen Ärger am Hals hat.

Edit:

Dass die Validierung Bestandteil der Specs ist, ist keine Vermutung. Nur fehlt da eben die Möglichkeit dies zu zeigen.

Aber ja, schenken wir ums nen Tee ein, und schauen mal, was noch kommt, und ob Intel noch ein Zertifikat für das aktuelle Stepping bekommt, oder erst mit dem neuen überraschender weise dann plötzlich PCI-E 3.0 da ist.

PS: PCGH könnte ja nochmal nachfragen, auch wenn ja sicherlich nichts kommen wird.


----------



## XE85 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Was mich aber etwas irritiert, ist die nach wie vor aktuelle Nennung von  PCIe-2.0-Support auf den Intelseiten. Marketingtechnisch kann ich es  nicht nachvollziehen, warum man jetzt - bei Verfügbarkeit von  PCIe-3.0-Karten - nicht auf die neuen Specs umswitcht und das Produkt  entsprechend bewirbt.



Ich vermute mal das man das 1 zu 1 mit dem C2 Stepping macht und möglicherweise mit den C2 CPUs PCIe 3.0 auch offiziell supportet ist. Leider ist auch übern den i7-3820, der ja C2 only sein soll, noch nichts konkretes auf der intel page zu finden.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schau einfach, was ich zu SB-E schon ein gutes halbes bis 3/4 Jahr  vorher gesagt habe. Dann wirste sehen, das meine Informationen Hand und  Fuß haben.



Lehn dich bitte nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, zum Beispiel deine Aussagen von damals das Mittelklasseboards 400€ und High End Boards 500-600€ kosten werden ging schließlich ziemlich daneben. Ich will da jetzt aber nicht weiter nachwassern, nimm es nur als kleinen Hinweis mit sochen Aussagen vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger zu sein.

mfg


----------



## PCTom (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

nett die letzten Seiten von heut soviel Aktivität war in diesen Thread schon lang nicht mehr  ich hoffe das es bald C2er hier im Forum gibt und diese auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden können  denn das Thema interessiert auch mich brennend


----------



## Skysnake (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

dauert wohl noch etwas. Ich hab zumindest keinen konkreten Termin im Hinterkopf.


----------



## PCTom (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

dürften schon erhältlich sein wenn man Alternate und der Modellbezeichnung glaubt  Intel® Core

gestern waren sie zumindest noch verfügbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Eine unnötige pauschalisierung wie ich finden, den das hängt einzig und alleine von den persönlichen Anforderungen ab. Ich brauche zB keine 14 SATA Ports, ich brauche die PCIe Lanes zB. für mein Revodrive.
> 
> mfg



Achso, deine persönliche Anforderung ist also jetzt der Maßstab für alle? 
Willst du also jetzt jedem aufzwingen Revodrives zu benutzen und die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen als nativ Sata 3 zu nutzen?
Ach ja, auch so ein Problem. Es gibt nurt 2x Sata 3 nativ im Chipsatz, alles andere kommt von Drittanbieter und deren Qualität ist nicht immer gegeben.
Eine High End Plattform dieses Preisbereiches hätte meiner Meinung nach mindestens 6x Sata 3 nativ anbieten müssen, immerhin schafft AMD das ja problemlos, wieso nicht auch Intel?
Und rein von der Anbindung sollten 10 Sata Ports auch kein Problem sein.
Ist ja schon echt blöd, wenn ich als Nutzer der Plattform, z.B. als Server, gezwungen bin Erweiterungskarten einzusetzen, weil die Plattform nicht genug Ports für meine Festplatten bietet.



XE85 schrieb:


> Was ich selbst brauche war nur ein Beispiel. Die "persönlichen Anforderungen" waren rein gar nicht alleine auf mich bezogen. Und es ist nunmal so das zB die Anzahl der SATA Posts von den persönlichen Bedüfnissen abhängt und 6 SATA Ports nicht pauschal zu wenig  oder eine "Lachnummer" sind für eine deratige Plattform.



Sind es aber. Wenn ich eine neue Plattform für High End Desktop und Server vorstelle und dann die gleiche Ausstattung biete an Sata Ports (und kein USB 3 nativ) wie die deutlich günstigere Plattform aus eigenem Hause, muss ich mir das ankreiden lassen, denn viele wollen eben die Sata Ports nutzen, für mehrere SSDs im Verbund oder einzeln.
Und nur weil dir das egal ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass es jedem egal sein muss.



XE85 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne keine Midrange Plattform die 48 PCIe Lanes bietet.



Das kann im Server bereicht zuwenig sein.



XE85 schrieb:


> Klar ist das wichtig. Nicht umsonst hat man zB den CPU Strap integriert um auch ein übertakten per Base Clock zu ermöglichen, was in erster Linie mehr möglichkeiten beim RAM OC bietet. Oder auch dem kleineren 6 Kerner einen offenen Multi spendiert.


 
Wie viele Server kennst du, deren CPUs übertaktet werden?


----------



## XE85 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, deine persönliche Anforderung ist also jetzt der Maßstab für alle?



Die waren nur eine Beispiel, steht ja sogar extra dort - *zB* - steht für "zum Beispiel" - Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das das für jeden gelten muss Das ist nunmal meine persönliche Meinung dazu die du ja auch kundutst, oder soll ich die jetzt auch nach deiner Masche kritisieren?:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine High End Plattform dieses Preisbereiches hätte *meiner Meinung* nach  mindestens 6x Sata 3 nativ anbieten müssen, immerhin schafft AMD das ja  problemlos, wieso nicht auch Intel?






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind es aber. Wenn ich eine neue Plattform für High End Desktop und  Server vorstelle und dann die gleiche Ausstattung biete an Sata Ports  (und kein USB 3 nativ) wie die deutlich günstigere Plattform aus eigenem  Hause, muss ich mir das ankreiden lassen, *denn viele *wollen eben die  Sata Ports nutzen, für mehrere SSDs im Verbund oder einzeln.



Wer sind viele? Konkretisiere das mal, hast du da genaue Studien das du das behaupten kannst? Oder resultiert das "viele" aus deiner persönlichen Meinung heraus?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann im Server bereicht zuwenig sein.
> Wie viele Server kennst du, deren CPUs übertaktet werden?



Wie hier schon mal erwähnt wurde sind wir hier alle Privatanwender, zudem ist ausser der Produkte für Privatanwender noch nichts am Markt. Wenn du über Server reden willst dann ist das kein Problem, aber zitiere dann bitte nicht User die aus Privatanwender sicht schreiben. 

Davon ab hat man mit 2 CPUs 88 PCIe Lanes. Selbst die Sockel 1567 Plattform kommt "nur" auf 80. Von der Konkurrenz im x86 Bereich wollen wir erst gar nicht reden.



PCTom schrieb:


> dürften schon erhältlich sein wenn man Alternate und der Modellbezeichnung glaubt  Intel® Core
> 
> gestern waren sie zumindest noch verfügbar



Hier wäre ein Feedback der Käufer interessant ob es sich bereits um C2 CPUs handelt.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Anscheinend sind die CPUs bei Alternate wirklich C2:

[TPU] Intel Core i7-3960X and i7-3930K CPUs Transitioning to C2 stepping in January
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

Lustig, dass die Bestätigung aus England kommt 

Gibt aber auch eine zweite Bestätigung in Form einer Produktbewertung bei Alternate:
Intel® Core


Leider ist er aber mittlerweile ausverkauft

Ich halte das aber für ein gutes Zeichen; ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass die C2s spätestens nächste Woche verfügbar werden (aber ich war auch schon zuversichtlich, dass sie spätestens bis zum 20. breit verfügbar sind...)


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

BWAAAAAH -.-
Ich hatte grade entschieden zu Pokern und einen bei AT zu kaufen als sie verfügbar waren. Da waren sie grad weg. Hab mich damit getröstet dass ich dann halt aufs C2 warte.
Wartet niemals zu lange


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab grad mal bei ditech nachgefragt - die aktuell lagernden CPUs sind noch C1 - aber man erwartet in den nächsten Tagen eine Lieferung, die sollten das C2 sein.

mfg


----------



## NCC-1701-A (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen dem C1 und C2 Stepping?


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



matten1987 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen dem C1 und C2 Stepping?



Zum einen unterstützen die C2 CPU VT-d welches bei den C1 CPU offebar fehlerhaft war. - Das ist aber für Privatanwender praktisch nicht relevant. Der 2. Punkt ist das mit den C2 CPUs möglicherweise der offizielle Support für PCIe 3.0 kommt - bei den C1 CPUs läuft PCIe 3.0 zwar in der Regel, es wird aber nicht offiziell supportet. Zudem sollte mit den C2 CPUs dann auch endlich der i7-3820 verfügbar sein, welcher nur im C2 Stepping hergestellt wird.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

DiTech gibt jetzt als vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit in den Fillialen, in denen i7 3930k und i7 3960X nicht lagernd sind einen Tag an... mal sehen, wenn sich die Lagerstände Morgen erhöht haben sollten... und wahrscheinlich auch wenn nicht... werd ich mal vorbeischauen ^^

Die neue Lieferung sollte ja definitiv C2 sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab meinen jetzt bei Hardwareversand bestellt und warte nun einfach darauf, dass der irgendwann mal kommt.
Vielleicht ja im Februar.
Fragt sich nur welches Jahr.


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> DiTech gibt jetzt als vorraussichtliche  Lieferzeit in den Fillialen, in denen i7 3930k und i7 3960X nicht  lagernd sind einen Tag an...



Das bezieht sich aber soweit ich weiß auf eine Lieferung aus dem Zentrallager, da bekommst du dann noch einen C1.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Na ja, mal sehen...

Wenn das Zentrallager dann entsprechend weniger hat ist der Fall ja klar ^^


Leider ist DiTech ziemlich teuer aber nach der langen Wartezeit zahle ich die 50€ Aufpreis gerne


----------



## Spinal (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Puuh...ich finde das schon sehr enttäuschend, das die Prozis seit mitte November offiziell zu haben sein sollen und die Verfügbarkeit 2 monate später jämmerlich ist. Aber passt ja zur News, das Intel den höchsten Gewinn seit irgendwann gemacht hat. Da kann man sich ja mal Zeit lassen. . . 
Aber gut, wer denkt nicht so.

Ich hätte mir aber jetzt keinen C1 mehr bestellt. Schon gar nicht für 600 Euro. Aber gut, jeder Jeck ist anders.

Gestern habe ich noch welche für 550 Euro lieferbar gesehen. Heute schon wieder ausverkauft. Aber viele Shops geben als Liefertermin irgendwas zwischen 2.2.2012 und 6.2.2012 an. Vielleicht sind die Dinger dann mal etwas flächendeckender verfügbar. Ärgerlich ist auch, das es zum 3820 kaum News gibt. Einige Shops erwarten laut Angabe die Lieferung erst am 20.2.2012.

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir aber jetzt keinen C1 mehr bestellt. Schon gar nicht für 600 Euro. Aber gut, jeder Jeck ist anders.



Ob du für das Desktop System jetzt C1 oder C2 hast, ist relativ egal, den Unterschied merkst du nicht.
Und Anfang Februar muss sich erst noch zeigen.
Scheint aber heutzutage völlig normal zu sein, dass Hardware, die frisch released wird, über Wochen praktisch kaum zu bekommen ist. 
Allerdings scheint das nur bei hochpreisiger Hardware vorzukommen.


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint das nur bei hochpreisiger Hardware vorzukommen.



einige Llanos waren nach dem Launch im Juni monatelang nicht lieferbar, und da gerade die kleinen, günstigen Modelle.

mfg


----------



## Spinal (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob du für das Desktop System jetzt C1 oder C2 hast, ist relativ egal, den Unterschied merkst du nicht.
> Und Anfang Februar muss sich erst noch zeigen.
> Scheint aber heutzutage völlig normal zu sein, dass Hardware, die frisch released wird, über Wochen praktisch kaum zu bekommen ist.
> Allerdings scheint das nur bei hochpreisiger Hardware vorzukommen.


 

Offenbar sind bei Alternate nun einige C2s verkauft worden. Was das Stepping betrifft, ich finde es immer einfach zu sagen "den Unterschied merkst du nicht". Was ist wenn ich vt-d nutzen will. Oder irgendwann nutzen will und dann feststelle...kacke habe ja das C1 Stepping. Unterm Strich ist es eine Sache für die man zahlt, aber die man nicht bekommt. Wer es nicht braucht und sich die CPU im November oder Dezember geholt hat, dem wird das egal sein, dafür hat er seine CPU jetzt schon einige Zeit. Aber jetzt wo es sich wahrscheinlich nur noch um Tage, vielleicht ein oder zwei Wochen handelt, würde ich auf C2 setzen. Zumal evtl. PCIx 3.0 offiziell mit an Board sein könnte. Vielleicht macht das keinen Unterschied, aber offiziell ist halt schöner.

Ist halt meine Meinung dazu.

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> einige Llanos waren nach dem Launch im Juni monatelang nicht lieferbar, und da gerade die kleinen, günstigen Modelle.
> 
> mfg



Darauf habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet, mir fällt das nur eben beim Sockel 2011 auf, wobei die Boards schon lieferbar sind. AMDs neue Grafikgeneration ist auch kaum lieferbar und Bulldozer könnte auch weiter verbreitet sein (ich meine nicht von der Leistung her ).



Spinal schrieb:


> Offenbar sind bei Alternate nun einige C2s verkauft worden. Was das Stepping betrifft, ich finde es immer einfach zu sagen "den Unterschied merkst du nicht". Was ist wenn ich vt-d nutzen will. Oder irgendwann nutzen will und dann feststelle...kacke habe ja das C1 Stepping.


 
Deswegen habe ich auch "Desktop" geschrieben, denn da brauchst du VT-d nicht.
Und wenn du im Server eine Sockel 2011 CPU einsetzen willst, greifst du sowieso eher zum Xeon und die kommen erst mit dem neuen Stepping, bzw. gibts im alten nicht.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich denke, das der 3930K C1 + C2 PCIe 3.0 unterstützen und das auch demnächst angesagt wird. Denn wenn der 3930K C1 PCIe 3.0 nicht unterstüzt, denn hätten sie den 3930K mit C2 evt anders genannt zb 3935K


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Deswegen habe ich auch "Desktop" geschrieben, denn da brauchst du VT-d nicht.


 
Das würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen, denn auch ein Desktop PC ist ein vielseitiges Gerät...

Selbst für Spieler könnte VT-d eines Tages ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Feature werden, wenn es endlich VMs mit spieletauglicher DirectX Unterstützung geben sollte: dann kann VT-d helfen eine GraKa sehr viel effizienter an die VM anzubinden

Die Möglichkeit in einer VM zu spielen kann etwa für primär Linux Nutzer interressant sein oder natürlich für ältere Spiele


Aber das ist freilich auch nicht die einzige Anwendungsmöglichkeit; auch wer z.B. einen Leistungsfähigen PCIe FPGA, eine Coprozessorkarte, oder eine 10GBit (oder mehr) Netzwerkkarte aus welchen Gründen auch immer an eine VM anbinden will kann davon profitieren, vermutlich profitiert man auch bei der Nutzung einer schnellen PCIe SSD

Diese Sachen klingen zwar alle etwas exotisch aber ich denke, dass es durchaus den ein oder anderen gibt, der einige dieser Dinge auch privat macht

VT-d ist jedenfalls ganz sicher kein reines Serverfeature, es gibt auch eine Reihe von Workstationanwendungen dafür und zumindestens potentiell auch einige PC Anwendungen


Dazu kommt natürlich noch die wahrscheinlich endlich offizielle PCIe 3.0 Unterstützung, es wäre auch nicht das erste Stepping, dass deutliche Vorteile beim Stromverbrauch und/oder der Übertaktbarkeit relativ zum Vorgänger hat



-> ich warte daher auf C2

(der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass ich einfach schon so lange gewartet habe, dass es mir auf die paar Tage auch nichtmehr ankommt; hätte ich das früher gewusst hätte ich mir noch im Dezember einen C1 gekauft)


___________
*Update:*
Die Lagermengen in der DiTech Zentrale haben sich um 3 Stück erhöht... ich denke, dass können fast nur C2s sein


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wie gesagt, ich sehe das ähnlich und finde es nicht richtig pauschal zu sagen, bei einer Desktop CPU brauchst du das nicht. Zumal es auch eine Definitionsfrage ist. Es gibt Leute die basteln sich einen Server für zu Hause zusammen, nicht selten aus alten Teilen und sind froh um solche Features. Vielleicht beschäftigt sich der ein oder andere hobbymäßig mit Virtualisierung, oder zur Weiterbildung. Oder er schreibt gar eine Abschlussarbeit über das Thema. Dafür muss man ja nicht unbedingt eine server CPU kaufen. Ausserdem brauchen oder nicht, es ist eine Sache, die es in ein paar Tagen "gratis" dazu gibt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## NCC-1701-A (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Eins darf man nicht vergessen, die Leutre mit dem C1 Stepping haben dafür mit Geld bezahlt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Selbst für Spieler könnte VT-d eines Tages ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Feature werden, wenn es endlich VMs mit spieletauglicher DirectX Unterstützung geben sollte: dann kann VT-d helfen eine GraKa sehr viel effizienter an die VM anzubinden


 
Hmm.. Eine VM, die DX11 beherrscht.... 
Ich benutze Virtual PC von Microsoft, als die Freeware Version und auch nur um XP zu simulieren, damit ich das eine oder andere alte Programm noch mal nutzen kann (wieso auch immer).
Ich bezweifel mal, dass das Programm nur mit VT-d laufen wird. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber das ist freilich auch nicht die einzige Anwendungsmöglichkeit; auch wer z.B. einen Leistungsfähigen PCIe FPGA, eine Coprozessorkarte, oder eine 10GBit (oder mehr) Netzwerkkarte aus welchen Gründen auch immer an eine VM anbinden will kann davon profitieren, vermutlich profitiert man auch bei der Nutzung einer schnellen PCIe SSD
> 
> Diese Sachen klingen zwar alle etwas exotisch aber ich denke, dass es durchaus den ein oder anderen gibt, der einige dieser Dinge auch privat macht
> 
> VT-d ist jedenfalls ganz sicher kein reines Serverfeature, es gibt auch eine Reihe von Workstationanwendungen dafür und zumindestens potentiell auch einige PC Anwendungen


 
Wie gesagt, das sind schon wieder Server Features, ich rede aber von Desktop und hier im Forum sehe ich jetzt nicht so viele, die sich eine 2011 System als Server kaufen und falls doch, werden sie eh zum Xeon greifen, weil Stabilität nun mal wichtiger ist als das letze Etwas an OC Frequenz.
Und die Xeon kommen ja sowieso nicht ohne VT-d.



Superwip schrieb:


> Dazu kommt natürlich noch die wahrscheinlich endlich offizielle PCIe 3.0 Unterstützung.



Auch da rechne ich nicht wirklich mit einem Unterschied.



Superwip schrieb:


> es wäre auch nicht das erste Stepping, dass deutliche Vorteile beim Stromverbrauch und/oder der Übertaktbarkeit relativ zum Vorgänger hat


 
Ich zweifel doch mal stark an, dass man im OC Bereich bzw. beim Stromverbrauch auch nur den Hauch eines Unterschiedes zwischen den Steppings merken, bzw. messen kann. Das wird alles innerhalb der Toleranzen ablaufen.



Superwip schrieb:


> (der Hauptgrund ist aber, dass ich einfach schon so lange gewartet habe, dass es mir auf die paar Tage auch nichtmehr ankommt; hätte ich das früher gewusst hätte ich mir noch im Dezember einen C1 gekauft)


 
Ich dachte, du wolltest dir einen niedrig getakteten 8 Kerner Xeon kaufen und hochtakten?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich denke wenn Kepler kommt, wird Intel eine offizielle Bestätigung geben, das der 3930K egal ob C1 C2 ..... C100  PCIe 3.0 unterstützt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wieso bis Kepler warten?
Die AMD 7970 ist eine PCIe 3.0 Karte und sie läuft problemlos auf 2011 Bretter.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Klar das stimmt, aber arbeitet Intel mit Nvidia nicht zusammen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



matten1987 schrieb:


> ... aber arbeitet Intel mit Nvidia nicht zusammen?


 
Woher kommt immer dieses Gerücht?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel hat mit Nvidia genauso viel am Hut wie mit AMD, nämlich nichts.
Intel ist es völlig egal ob nun eine AMD Grafikkarte genutzt wird oder eine Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Ich dachte, du wolltest dir einen niedrig getakteten 8 Kerner Xeon kaufen und hochtakten?


 
Wollte ich, aber ich hab lange genug gewartet...

Wenn ich wüsste, dass die Xeons sagen wir in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen würde ich einen nehmen



Was solls, der i7 3930k reicht auch und ist wenigstens billiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was solls, der i7 3930k reicht auch und ist wenigstens billiger


 
Denke ich auch und im Sommer/Herbst oder so kannst du dann immer noch den 8 Kerner Desktop reinschrauben.


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und ein paar Mails bezüglich des C2 Steppings verschickt:

*Alternate:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten und Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...




*Hardwareversand.de:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> aktuell ist der Liefertermin für den Intel Core i7-3930K Retail, ohne Kühler, LGA2011 nicht angegeben, eine Lieferzeit von mehr als 7 Tagen ist möglich.




*Mix-Computer:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> danke für die E-Mail.
> 
> ...




*Mindfactory:*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...




Weitere Antworten stehen noch aus.
Ich persönlich tippe auf die erste/zweite Februar-Woche. Spätestens wenn Intel den neuen Core i7-3820 von der Leine lässt wird es die anderen CPUs auch geben. 


Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab von Hardwareversand erfahren, dass sie mit Anfang Februar rechnen aber nicht wissen in welchen Stückzahlen. Kann sein, das nicht mal die Vorbesteller alle bedient werden können.
Ich hab ja nun auch bestellt und warte einfach mal.
Wobei es mir dann egal ist, wenn ich noch ein C1 bekomme.


----------



## XE85 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tippe auf die erste/zweite Februar-Woche.



Das könnte hinkommen, laut CPU World soll der 3820 am 13. Februar kommen.

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Aktuell ist er bei HWV für 572 sofort lieferbar. Die Einschläge kommen näher


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, der Preis ist noch etwas zu hoch und wird wohl eh noch ein alter C1 sein...


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Eben deßhalb nehme ich dieses Angebot auch nicht wahr 
Und deins übrigends auchnet. Hätte lieber nen C2-Stepping. Hatte pures Glück dass ich bei meinem alten 920 den C0 gegen den D0 von einen non-Bencher-Freund eintauschen konnte. Will sowas in der Art net nochmal durchziehn müssen, auch wenn niemand weiß das C2 bringt.


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines i7 3930k *C2 *

Der DiTech hat in der Filliale Wien 20 noch 2 Stück lagernd

Mit 600€ ist der Preis leider recht hoch aber ich hab wirklich lange genug gewartet...


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Super 
Aber den preis hätte ich niemals gezahlt ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> So, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines i7 3930k


 
Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß damit


----------



## PCTom (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

testen OCen benchen ...... ich will alles über den C2 wissen !


----------



## Superwip (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Heute wird das wohl leider nichtsmehr...

...ich hab für Sockel 2011 nur einen Wasserkühler; mal sehen, wie weit ich komme


----------



## PCTom (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Heute wird das wohl leider nichtsmehr...
> 
> ...ich hab für Sockel 2011 nur einen Wasserkühler; mal sehen, wie weit ich komme



VCore wäre wichtig, max MHz unter Wasser + Temp, CPUz Screen wegen VT-d und wenns geht verhalten unter PCIe3.0 mit z.B. 7970


----------



## Spinal (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Geil, vor allem ist so klar, den C2 gibt es definitiv schon. Ich vermute mal, dass anfang Februar mehr C2s zu haben sind. Wie gesagt, einige online Shops schreiben den 2.2. oder 6.2. als Liefertermin und ich glaube nicht, das noch C1 ausgeliefert werden.
Wenn also die Lieferengpässe mit dem Umstieg auf das C2 Stepping zusammenhingen, sollte es doch bald genügend CPUs geben. Schliesslich läuft offensichtlich die Produktion.
Ich denke der 3820 dauert noch was länger, Zwei Shops (zb. Mindfactory) erwarten die Lieferung am 20.2.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, wie Superwip da im Laden stand. 
SW:"Haben sie nen 3930k da?"
Shop: "Jawoll, gerade reingekommen. Kostet fünfneunundneunzig"
SW: "600 Euro ist zuviel"
Shop: "Überlegen sie es sich, das ist das C2 Stepping und wir haben nur noch zwei Stück"
SW: *Ohgott, ich könnte das Ding gleich in der Tasche haben*
SW: "ICH NEHMS ICH NEHMS!!!!"

So wäre es bei mir gewesen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> So, ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines i7 3930k *C2 *
> 
> Der DiTech hat in der Filliale Wien 20 noch 2 Stück lagernd
> 
> Mit 600€ ist der Preis leider recht hoch aber ich hab wirklich lange genug gewartet...


 
Glückwunsch. 
Auch wenn 600€ schon echt happig sind, wenn man bedenkt, dass der auch schon mal 100€ günstiger war.


----------



## PCTom (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

499 bei Alternate  und für mich noch eine Ecke billiger  trotzdem interessiert mich natürlich brennend wie sich der C2er verhält


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wo kostet der bei Alternate 499€? 
Knapp 600€ würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Spinal (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Vielleicht hat er schon nen C1 geholt, der lag ja mal bei 499  oder vorbestellt für den Preis und bekommt bald nen C2 geliefert. das wäre am besten


----------



## PCTom (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

C1 in der ersten Woche lag bei 499  und hab ihn auch in der ersten Woche verbaut  

SYSPROFILE


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich wünsche dir, dass sich der C2 um 40 Prozent besser OCen lässt


----------



## Marvin82 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es gibt ja schon zwei drei c2 und da sieht es momentan nicht nach mehr Potenzial als beim c1 aus 
naja vielleicht sind sie nur nicht in den richtigen Händen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Liegt wohl auch am richtigen Brett. 
Und angeblich gibt es Intel lastiges Trockeneis.


----------



## Cyris (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Sandy Bridge-EP Serie erscheint jetzt auch im "C2" Stepping und kostet im First release einiges, ist kein Schnäppchen .
Warum das Übertakten der Prozessoren so schwierig ist, wurde jetzt auch aufgeklärt.

Quelle


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was hab ich die ganze Zeit gesagt, wie es kommen wird???

Ich hätte es mir ja gewünscht, wenn ich unrecht gehabt hätte, aber das hab ich leider seltenst, wenn ich es mir wünsche Unrecht zu haben 

Das war dann wohl nix mit dem langsamsten 8 Core Xeon für ~1K Euro und dann dick OC druf, soweit ich das jetzt zumindest verstanden habe. Der Multi ist da ja nicht frei wählbar, und man hat auch nicht die Chance über den BCLK Teiler. Bleibt wohl nur der Turbo-Takt als Maximum für alle Kerne über. Oder?

Tja, "You get what you pay for."

EDIT:
Welches davon sind denn die 8 Kerner? Glaub nicht alle mit 20 MB LLC oder? Da gibts ja auch 2x4x Modelle, und ich glaub die vorletzte Zahl ist die Anzahl Cores.

Aber selbst wenn, dann muss man für den billigsten 8 Kerner ~1600€ hinblättern. Völlig sinnfrei, wenn man bedenkt, dass der 3960k ja "nur" 500-600€ kostet. Auf die 2 Kerne mehr kommts dann auch nicht drauf an. Intel scheint aber die Leute doch recht kräftig melken zu wollen mit der Leistung von SB-E. Ich hab zwar mit ~1.200€+ für den billigsten Octacore gerechnet, aber nicht 1.600€. Das ist echt heftig. Und auf die Dinger sind halt die Leute angewiesen, die ECC oder Dualsockel brauchen/wollen.

Die Quad-Sockel sind mit 2k€+ auch ziemlich heftig. Eventuell muss Intel aber auch einiges an Geld rein holen durch die Verspätung, oder whot ever.

Für AMD sieht es damit aber gar nicht sooo schlecht aus. Den 16 Core Interlagos gibts ja schon für ~1k€. Das könnte dann doch für so manchen eine Überlegung wert sein, da BD in Server-Anwendungen ja auch gar nicht so schlecht da steht, wie im Desktopbereich... Hmm.... Gute Nachricht für AMD würde ich sagen.


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Welches davon sind denn die 8 Kerner? Glaub nicht alle mit 20 MB LLC  oder?



Doch - alle 8 Kerner haben 20MB, alle 6 Kerner 15, alle Quadcores 10MB und der Dualcore 5MB



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn, dann muss man für den billigsten 8 Kerner ~1600€  hinblättern. Völlig sinnfrei, wenn man bedenkt, dass der 3960k ja "nur"  500-600€ kostet. Auf die 2 Kerne mehr kommts dann auch nicht drauf an.  Intel scheint aber die Leute doch recht kräftig melken zu wollen mit der  Leistung von SB-E. Ich hab zwar mit ~1.200€+ für den billigsten  Octacore gerechnet, aber nicht 1.600€. Das ist echt heftig. Und auf die  Dinger sind halt die Leute angewiesen, die ECC oder Dualsockel  brauchen/wollen.



Das ist bis jetzt nur eine einziger Shop - daraus sollte man jetzt keinenfalls eine allgemeingültigkeit machen. Von seiten intels sind für den kleinsten 8 Kerner immer noch 1106$ der letzte Stand. Hier gilt es abzuwarten wie das ganze aussieht wenn mehrere Shops die CPU lagernd haben - es gibt ja schließlich auch Shops die über 900€ für einen 3930k verlangen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Quad-Sockel sind mit 2k€+ auch ziemlich heftig. Eventuell muss Intel  aber auch einiges an Geld rein holen durch die Verspätung, oder whot  ever.



Wo siehst du da Preise für Quad Sockel SBE CPUs?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Den 16 Core  Interlagos gibts ja schon für ~1k€.



Dafür langt AMD bei den kleinen Opterons umso mehr hin - 430€ für einen 2 Moduler  


Wenn das mit dem übertakten so stimmen sollte bin ich mal gespannt was EVGA macht - deren Dual CPU Board wäre damit für die Katz und die Entwicklung rausgeschmissenes Geld. Man könnte genauso jedes 0815 Server Board nehmen(vom SLI Support mal abgesehn).

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich schon noch, und man sollte auch bedenken, dass die Server-Boards eben meist scheise aussehen, und Styling ist für viele eben doch auch SEHR wichtig. Oft wichtiger als die eigentliche Technik 

Die Quadsockel sind die Prozessoren mit der 4 als erste Ziffer, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz schwer täusche. Und E5 war für den Sockel 2011, oder wars umgekehrt? Die E5 sind Dualsockel und die 2/4 steht für 1356/2011?

Was mich aber noch wundert ist, warum da so viele C1 Stepping aufgeführt sind. Wollen die die Dinger wirklich noch unter die Leute bringen? 

EDIT:

Ich hab nochmals nachgeschaut. Ich hatte doch recht 



> Die erste Ziffer der Modellnummer gibt an, mit wie vielen Sockeln eine  Maschine versehen sein kann: acht, vier oder zwei sind möglich. Bedingt  durch die Zahl der QPI-Links, welche die Sockel miteinander verbinden,  gibt es auch unterschiedliche Sockel für die neuen Xeons, sie werden  durch die zweite Ziffer der Modellnummer angegeben.
> Intel Xeon: Westmere-EX mit bis zu zehn Kernen und neuem Namensschema - Golem.de


Sind also die meisten Dual-Sockel Lösungen bis auf den E5-4620 und E5-4650, welche Quadsockel CPUs sind und eben die E5-16xx die Single-Sockel CPUs sind. Alles sind 6er CPUs, was Sockel 2011 entspricht.

PS: Die Liste mit den Preisen ist für den ARSCH, da sich Fehler eingeschlichen haben -.- Ich schreib das mal gleich neu auf....


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oft wichtiger als die eigentliche Technik



Das ist ein Bencherboard - da ist die Technik wichtig. Bezüglich Optik hat auch ASUS schon ein ansprechendes Dual Sockel Board gezeigt - also nicht nur EVGA baut optisch schöne Dual Boards.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Quadsockel sind die Prozessoren mit der 4 als erste Ziffer, wenn ich  mich jetzt nicht ganz schwer täusche.



Ja richtig, aber wo siehst du Preise für eben solche SBE CPUs? Die in dem Shop gelisteten sind alle E5-*2*xxx - also Dual Sockel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal zum vergleich die Preise von intel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Cyris (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also der *E5-2687w*, hat den Multi 34x für alle Kerne, 36x für 4 Kerne und 38x für 1Kern, soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe.
Die *E5-4000* Serie, gibt es mit 4 Kernen und 8 Threads und sind *4-way* Server ready. Der E5-4640L und der E5-4650L sollten 6/8 Kerne haben und über eine niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme verfügen.

Die E5-2600 Series sind jedoch nur "2-way" fähig.

Wie gesagt die meisten sind schon in den Data Sheets (MDDS) database gelistet.

Edit: Der erste Shop überzieht immer die Preise, aber das ist schon sehr heftig. Mit dem Bclk ist schon sehr schade, da lässt sich im Moment auch nicht viel machen. Es gibt auch kein Programm das mir selbst bekannt ist was die Profile für den Strap auslesen kann. Jedoch erklärt dies einiges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Octas:20MB
4650
2690
2687W 2652,51 €
2680

Hexa: 15/12MB
4620
2667
2609 558,11€
2603 364,14€
1660
1650

Quadsd: 10MB
1620
1607
1603

??
2620 762,79€ (15MB?)
2630 1198,33€ (15MB?)
2630L 974,61€ (15MB?)
2637 1617,21€ (20MB?)
2640 1619,59€ (15MB?)
2643 1599,36€ (20MB?)
2650 2012,29€ (20MB?)
2650L 1569,61€ (20MB)
2660 2277,66€ (20MB?)


Was gar nicht passt ist, dass der 2637 20 MB L3 haben soll. Das passt absolut nicht, da der 2640 nur 15 MB haben soll.. Genau so siehts auch beim 2643 aus. Warum sollte der dann plötzlich 20MB haben?  Ich denke der 2650 wird der kleine Octa sein, der dann aber gleich ~2k€ kostet 

Wenn man nach der Supportliste geht, sollte sogar das nicht stimmen, da dort der kleinste Octa (20MB) die Nummer 2680 trägt. Der 2667 hat auch wieder nur 15MB,  ist also wahrscheinlich nur ein Hexa Core.

Also für meinen Geschmack haben da eindeutig zu viele CPUs 20 MB respektive spekulierte 8 Cores. Das passt auch alles gar nicht ins Namensschema, und die Preise sind auch total wild gemischt, so dass das gar keinen Sinn macht 

Also ich vermute mal stark, nachdem ich mir das jetzt genau angesehen habe, dass das nur ein schlechter Fake ist...

Wenn meine Vermutung aber stimmt, dass der kleinste Octa der 2680 ist, dann wirds echt Bitter 

EDIT:
Hast recht, ist kein 4000er gelistet. Die Liste ist so besch... sortiert 

Von wann ist denn die Preisliste von Intel? Und vor allem für welche Abnahmemängen gilt das? Je nach dem kann man als Endkunde nämlich schon deutlich mehr zahlen müssen.


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also ich gehe sehr davon aus das die Daten die der Shop da angibt nicht korrekt sind. Die Liste von intel (siehe mein Post) ist da wesentlich glaubwürdiger, auch wenn sie schon älter ist. Von den (Mond)Preisen ganz zu schweigen. Bei der Support List von Asrock fehlen wohl noch einige Modelle - von den (geplanten) 17 E5-2xxx sind dort gerade mal 7 aufgeführt.

Edit: Bei CPU World gibts auch eine gute Übersicht:

Intel Xeon E5-2600 microprocessor family


Edit:

ein Bild das wieder Hoffnung macht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Cyris (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nach einem Gespräch mit dem Entwickler von HwInfo32, wird jetzt versucht an der Erkennung der Strap Profile im CPU zu arbeiten, um vielleicht herauszufinden warum die Mainboards die "Profile/Path" in der ICC nicht ansprechen können, bzw. der GlockGen beim LGAX79, nicht wie beim Desktop Modell arbeitet.

Eine Beta Version ist jetzt dafür auch frei zugänglich, ich hoffe es finden sich einige *E5* User, die ein paar Screenshots schicken können, bzw. dem Entwickler ein Debug File. Das Strap System ist sehr Komplex beim X79 Chipsatz, somit dürfte es noch eine Zeit dauern bis wir genauere Informationen erhalten.

*HwInfo32:*


> Added support of Intel Integrated Clock Control (ICC): reporting of clock capabilities and monitoring of actual status


Download

@XE85, das Bild lässt schon hoffen, es kommt auch direkt von ASrock die sich schon einige Zeit mit dem Thema befassen und wie man sieht schon Offiziellen Support anbieten.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So, bei Alternate ist der 3930k für 529€ verfügbar gewesen. Ich hab endlich zugeschlagen, hoffen wir mal dass er wirklich da war.
Egal, ich kann warten und 529 ist nen vernünftiger Preis.


----------



## XE85 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Laut den Infos im Luxx sollen auch ASUS und EVGA intensiv am Thema Strap beim Xeon arbeiten - nur geben die halt weniger Infos über den aktuellen Stand raus.

mfg


----------



## Cyris (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja ich kenne die Gerüchte aus dem Luxx Forum, wird sich aber noch zeigen. Da nach meinen Informationen die meisten Hersteller die CPUs unterstützen. Ob das jetzt offiziell passiert, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Bei ASUS sah es am Anfang mit den ersten Bios Versionen gar nicht gut aus, immerhin jetzt funktionieren einige Xeon Modelle mit den Boards.

EVGA gibt an, das es noch ein Xeon folgen soll, der bisher nicht gelistet ist, aber mit einem höheren "freien" Multiplikator kommen soll. Aber das lasse ich jetzt mal unkommentiert so stehen. Bisher sind die 6 Kern Xeons, ja übertaktbar und ausreichend für die SR-X Platine.

Zu den Preisen kann ich noch diesen Link liefern. E5-2687w *9358 PLN* ~ *2226 Euro*

Komplette Liste


----------



## Marvin82 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wenns einer richtet dann Asus 
Die waren beim Blumi auch die ersten die die TDP umgangen haben und der Turbo Multi konstant geblieben ist


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das wird aber nur funktionieren, wenn Intel das auch will/zu lässt, wovon ich ehrlich gesagt eher nicht ausgehe.

@Bild von XE85:
Die 1,4 V sind aber auch ziemlich heftig 
120 MHz sollten aber für einen Teiler sprechen. Ich bezweifle, dass das ohne funktioniert. Da machen vorher die anderen Sachen schlapp.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> ein Bild das wieder Hoffnung macht:


 
C0 Stepping... das gezeigte Engineering Sample ist wohl etwa ein halbes Jahr alt, es hat auch nur 6 Kerne, das es als "Xeon" angezeigt wird muss nicht heißen, dass es wirklich einer ist

Es könnte sich prinzipiell einfach um ein i7-3960X ES handeln.

Ich glaube dennoch weiter an die Übertaktbarkeit der Xeons, alleine schon aus einem Grund: warum nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

"You get what you pay for"

Ganz einfach deshalb.


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> "You get what you pay for"


 
Wenn ich den teuersten CPU habe, den es für einen Sockel gibt, dann will ich auch den vollen Funktionsumfang!

Mit einer Übertaktbarkeit der Xeons kann Intel nur gewinnen, da sie ja sämtlichens teurer sind als (vergleichbare) i7; warum sollte man die Desktopnutzer/OCer da vergraulen?

Was ich mich auch frage: Kann man das BCLK OC auf der Sockel 2011 Plattform überhaupt CPU seitig "verbieten"? Es geht doch vom Chipsatz aus... natürlich gibt es mittel und Wege, ich denke aber nicht, dass Intel bereit ist einen nennenswerten Aufwand, der über das Deaktivieren einzelner Teile eines Chips hinausget betreibt um die Funktionalität eines Chips einzuschränken


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> warum sollte man die Desktopnutzer/OCer da vergraulen?


 
Weil der Xeon primär nicht für Desktop/OCer gedacht ist.


----------



## Cyberian (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sagt mal ich hätte mal eine Frage rein interessehalber. Hat Intel irgendwann mal geplant, oder gibt es Gerüchte, das sie quasi einen i5 6 Kerner bringen also einen Sandy-Bridge-E ohne SMT? Ich fände sowas wäre der Hammer preislich zwischen den 1155er i7/2011 Quadcore i7 und natürlichen den 3930k usw...


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cyberian schrieb:


> Hat Intel irgendwann mal geplant, oder gibt es  Gerüchte, das sie quasi einen i5 6 Kerner bringen also einen  Sandy-Bridge-E ohne SMT?



Darüber ist meines Wissen nach nichts bekannt oder geplant - CPUs ohne SMT gibt es bis maximal 4 Kerne. Für die Sockel 2011 Plattform soll es 2 4 Kern Xeons ohne SMT geben - mit 1,8 und 2,4 GHz für 202 bzw 294$

mfg


----------



## Cyberian (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Darüber ist meines Wissen nach nichts bekannt oder geplant - CPUs ohne SMT gibt es bis maximal 4 Kerne. Für die Sockel 2011 Plattform soll es 2 4 Kern Xeons ohne SMT geben - mit 1,8 und 2,4 GHz für 202 bzw 294$
> 
> mfg



Dankesehr... verstehen muss man das aber nicht oder? Ich meine befürchten die, dass dann Keiner mehr die 6 Kerner mit SMT käuft? Es sollte ja nicht so das Problem sein, das zu deaktivieren oder vielleicht teildefekte CPU's ohne SMT zu verkaufen oder so. Bezogen auf Xeons für 2011er mit 4 Kernen ohne SMT denke ich das würde ich nie kaufen und zwar wegen der höheren Platformkosten. Wenn 4 Kerner ohne SMT dann wohl einfach 2500k oder in Zukunft 3570k oder wie auch immer diese Ivy Entsprechnung heißt...


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Leute,
ich hab meinen 3930k eingebaut, aber das neueste CPU-Z (1.59) sagt mir kein stepping, wie krieg ich das raus?


----------



## Cyberian (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Äh steht das nicht auf der CPU also früher war das doch immer so glaube jedenfalls auf meinem Q6600 steht das Stepping auch aufgedruckt.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nja, da steht die Batch und SR0KY, was sagt mir das? xD


----------



## Cyberian (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Nja, da steht die Batch und SR0KY, was sagt mir das? xD



Gute Frage  dafür habe ich zu wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von den aktuellen CPU's Sorry


----------



## xTc (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Nja, da steht die Batch und SR0KY, was sagt mir das? xD


 
C2 Stepping.


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cyberian schrieb:


> Dankesehr... verstehen muss man das aber nicht  oder? Ich meine befürchten die, dass dann Keiner mehr die 6 Kerner mit  SMT käuft?



Nein das wohl nicht - aber im Serverbereich läuft nunmal schon deutlich mehr über Multithreading als im Desktop - damit ist es auch wenig sinnvoll dort CPUs ohne SMT einzusetzten. 

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> C2 Stepping.


 
YAY 
Mittwoch bestellt, Freitagmorgen da, 529€, C2-Stepping

-> WIN


----------



## xTc (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Von Alternate?  Welche Batch hast du den?


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Jo, Alternate Batch: 3148D033

Was sagt mir das? D


----------



## xTc (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Teste mal 4,5 GHz und schau ob du unter 1,3 Volt kommst.


----------



## Cyberian (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Man bin ich neidisch ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich 500 Euro für ne CPU ausgeben sollte oder auf Ivy i7 Warten ^^.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn ich den teuersten CPU habe, den es für einen Sockel gibt, dann will ich auch den vollen Funktionsumfang!
> 
> Mit einer Übertaktbarkeit der Xeons kann Intel nur gewinnen, da sie ja sämtlichens teurer sind als (vergleichbare) i7; warum sollte man die Desktopnutzer/OCer da vergraulen?
> 
> Was ich mich auch frage: Kann man das BCLK OC auf der Sockel 2011 Plattform überhaupt CPU seitig "verbieten"? Es geht doch vom Chipsatz aus... natürlich gibt es mittel und Wege, ich denke aber nicht, dass Intel bereit ist einen nennenswerten Aufwand, der über das Deaktivieren einzelner Teile eines Chips hinausget betreibt um die Funktionalität eines Chips einzuschränken


 
Weils auch immer ein paar Leuts gibt, die sich den teureren Xeon dann sparen wollen.

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die SB-E i7 damit völlig fürn Arsch sind. Da ist der Xeon dann interessanter. 

So kann Intel mit 1k€ die 6er verkaufen für die Desktop Leute, die als Xeon eben nicht unbedingt die 1k€ einfahren würden. Ich hoffe du verstehst 

Und Intel kann das GANZ einfach bewerkstelligen. Intel geht hin und macht folgendes:

"Du XY, ihr wollt die Xeons OC bar machen. Also folgendes. Entweder ihr packt das ein, oder es könnte mal für X Monate zu "Lieferproblemen" bei euren Chargen kommen. Alles klar?"

Und damit ist der Drops gelutscht, sofern Sie nicht eh einfach sagen. "Is nich" und fertig.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Teste mal 4,5 GHz und schau ob du unter 1,3 Volt kommst.


 
erkläre mal.
Im Bot find ich nur Leute die B-Stepping gelistet haben oO


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Weils auch immer ein paar Leuts gibt, die sich den teureren Xeon dann sparen wollen.


 
Ein paar- für die allermeisten Xeon Käufer kommt OC sowieso nicht in Frage



> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die SB-E i7 damit völlig fürn Arsch sind. Da ist der Xeon dann interessanter.


 
Nicht alle i7 sondern nur der i7-3960X aber der ist so oder so "völlig fürn Arsch"; die anderen, also der i7-3930k und der i7-3820 spielen sowieso in einer völlig anderen Preisklasse- der billigste 8-Kern Xeon dürfte ~doppelt so teuer wie ein i7-3930k werden...



> So kann Intel mit 1k€ die 6er verkaufen für die Desktop Leute, die als Xeon eben nicht unbedingt die 1k€ einfahren würden. Ich hoffe du verstehst


 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Produktion eines 8-Kerners so viel teuer und/oder aufwendiger ist...



> Und Intel kann das GANZ einfach bewerkstelligen. Intel geht hin und macht folgendes:
> 
> "Du XY, ihr wollt die Xeons OC bar machen. Also folgendes. Entweder ihr packt das ein, oder es könnte mal für X Monate zu "Lieferproblemen" bei euren Chargen kommen. Alles klar?"
> 
> Und damit ist der Drops gelutscht, sofern Sie nicht eh einfach sagen. "Is nich" und fertig.


 
An solche "Verschwörungstheorien" glaube ich erst, wenn es so weit ist...


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wo hat das was mit Verschwörungstheorie zu tun 

Wenn Intel nicht will, das mit einem ihrer Produkte etwas gemacht wird, dann wird das auch nicht gemacht. Oder meinst du niemand hätte an QPI Interesse? 

Da gibts sogar so manch einen. Intel sagt aber nö, und das wars dann.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hier geht es aber um etwas völlig anderes in einem völlig anderen Zusammenhang...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Soo.... erster 3930k von Alternate eingetroffen. 
Hat zwei Tage gehalten, vorhin abgeraucht. 

Das Teil war aber auch grottenschlecht. Ist heiß ohne Ende geworden und brauchte selbst für Standardtakt viel zuviel Spannung.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Du hast immer ein "Glück"...


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber um etwas völlig anderes in einem völlig anderen Zusammenhang...


 
Es ist aber vom Prinzip absolut das Gleiche. Wenn Intel nicht will, das etwas gemacht wird, dann wirds auch nicht gemacht.

Wenn Intel sagt, das, das und das musst du haben für ein Ultrabook, dann muss der Hersteller das alles abliefern. Punkt fertig aus. Intel sitzt da am längeren Hebel, und genau so ist es damit, ob bei Xeons das Stripping ermöglicht wird oder nicht. Entweder es geht Intel am Arsch vorbei, und die Boardpartner haben glück, oder auch nicht, oder Intel kommt auf die Idee, das Sie das nicht wollen, und dann ist schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Teste mal 4,5 GHz und schau ob du unter 1,3 Volt kommst.


 Dafür ist kein C2 notwendig


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> ist aber vom Prinzip absolut das Gleiche. Wenn Intel nicht will, das etwas gemacht wird, dann wirds auch nicht gemacht.
> 
> Wenn Intel sagt, das, das und das musst du haben für ein Ultrabook, dann muss der Hersteller das alles abliefern. Punkt fertig aus. Intel sitzt da am längeren Hebel, und genau so ist es damit, ob bei Xeons das Stripping ermöglicht wird oder nicht. Entweder es geht Intel am Arsch vorbei, und die Boardpartner haben glück, oder auch nicht, oder Intel kommt auf die Idee, das Sie das nicht wollen, und dann ist schicht im Schacht.


 
Nein ist es nicht.

Bei der Nutzung von QPI/DMI geht es um eine Technologie, für die Intel eben keine Lizenzen an Dritthersteller vergibt, offensichtlich -und nicht ohne Erfolg- mit der Absicht Dritthersteller aus dem Chipsatzmarkt zu drängen

Übertakten ist aber keine Technologie, für die Intel Lizenzen vergeben kann, Intel kann auch niemandem verbieten Mainboards für Intel CPUs mit Intel Chipsätzen zu bauen, Intel könnte die Mainboardhersteller maximal auf inoffizieller Ebene etwas unter Druck setzen

Ich halte es aber keineswegs für sicher, dass selbst Intel die Hersteller ausreichend unter Druck setzen kann, wenn es Intel versucht wäre die Verlockung nur noch größer- immerhin wäre man dann der einzige Hersteller von Mainboards, mit denen man die Xeons OCen kann, ein gewichtiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal; insbesondere denke ich hier an EVGA


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Vom wem kommen die Teile, mit denen das benutzen des straps möglich ist?

Wer stellt die Schnittstellen etc. zur Verfügung?

Ah ja richtig, das ist Intel, und die können dir die nicht erlaubte Nutzung dieser Ressourcen verbieten, wie dir auch jeder Software-Hersteller das Modden seiner Ware verbieten kann.

Sorry Superwip, aber wenn du glaubst, das sich da eine Firma gegen Intels Vorstellungen durchsetzen könnte ist ziemlich naiv. Wenn es Intel drauf anlegt, wäre die Firma ziemlich schnell Pleite, dann hat sich das Problem von allein gelöst.


----------



## Spinal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soo.... erster 3930k von Alternate eingetroffen.
> Hat zwei Tage gehalten, vorhin abgeraucht.
> 
> Das Teil war aber auch grottenschlecht. Ist heiß ohne Ende geworden und brauchte selbst für Standardtakt viel zuviel Spannung.




Uiii, was hast du denn getan? Wieviel Spannung wäre denn zuviel für Standardtakt?

bye
Spinal


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung wäre denn zuviel für Standardtakt?
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Die Spezifikation geht bis 1,4Volt - also da muss man schon ordentlich was draufklatschen das die CPU abraucht. Wobei ja nicht nur die Vcore gefährlich sein kan für die CPU - gerade wenn man ein ASUS Board, insbesondere aus der Republic of Gamers Reihe, verwendet sollte man kein Spannung auf Auto lassen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> st heiß ohne Ende geworden...



Mit welchem Kühler?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...und brauchte selbst für Standardtakt viel zuviel Spannung.



Was ist "zu viel" ? - die Spezifikation geht wie erwähnt bis 1,4Volt - hast du die Spannung manuell auf die CPU spezifische Spannung gefixed?


mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soo.... erster 3930k von Alternate eingetroffen.
> Hat zwei Tage gehalten, vorhin abgeraucht.
> 
> Das Teil war aber auch grottenschlecht. Ist heiß ohne Ende geworden und brauchte selbst für Standardtakt viel zuviel Spannung.


 
Geht mir ähnlich, CPU installiert, nix geändert im UEFI -> Freeze im Prime nach 3 Minuten 
Ich überleg grad ob ich ihn zurückschicke, hast dus gemacht?


----------



## Spinal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig an der CPU liegen, oder? Bei mir ist er anfangs auch immer abgestürzt, aber ich konnte das Problem auf den Arbeitsspeicher eingrenzen. Es will einfach nicht mit DDR3 1600 MHz im Quad Channel laufen. Jetzt ist es mit 1333 MHz stabil. Ich hoffe das sich das ganze mit neuerem BIOS noch positiv ändert.
Wäre auf jeden Fall seltsam wenn bei so wenigen Usern eine so hohe Ausfallquote wäre. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch etwas enttäuscht von so einer modernen und teuren Plattform bin. Das letzte mal, dass ich derartige Probleme hatte ist Jahre her. Und ich betreibe ja hier nichts ausserhalb der Spezifikationen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das wäre schon ziemlich schwach, wenn 1600er nicht im Quadbetrieb läuft 

Haste mal geschaut, ob mit dienen RAMs irgendwas nicht passt mit den Anforderungen?


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Bei mir liegts dadran definitiv net, sind DDR3-2000er Rams, davon nur zwei und sie laufen mit DDR3-1600


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat zwei Tage gehalten, vorhin abgeraucht. Das Teil war aber auch grottenschlecht. Ist heiß ohne Ende geworden und brauchte selbst für Standardtakt viel zuviel Spannung.


Mittlerweile bin ich fast geneigt, dir Unvermögen zu attestieren


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Btw. WB Quanti 

Tja, Quanti und seine Hardware 

Aber geht mit teils auch so. Das Zeug verreckt einfach eins ums andere mal 

Manche Leute haben einfach Pech...


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Btw. WB Quanti
> 
> Tja, Quanti und seine Hardware
> 
> ...


Ging mir bis jetzt nur mit Asus ROG Kram so, drm 980X auf dem E760 kann ich quälen und nichts passiert, den 2600K auf dem M4E hab ich nicht gequält und 3 mal ist das Board hopps gegangen. Ein Wunder das der 3930K und 60X auf dem P9X79Pro überlebt haben, scheint nur die ROG Serie zu sein die so müllig ist. 

@Frink Hatte Beim Asus P9X79Pro DDR3 2133 im Quad Channel ohne Probs laufen, bei Gigabyte hat er bei dem Takt nur mit 1333 MHz RAM gebootet...
ICC etc. schonmal hochgestellt?


----------



## xTc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

DDR3-1333 beziehungsweise DDR3-1600 ist schon etwas schwach. SB-E kann da deutlich mehr. 
*Unterschwellige Werbung an* Will jemand die CPU kaufen? *Unterschwellige Werbung aus*


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> DDR3-1333 beziehungsweise DDR3-1600 ist schon etwas schwach. SB-E kann da deutlich mehr.
> *Unterschwellige Werbung an* Will jemand die CPU kaufen? *Unterschwellige Werbung aus*


 *Unterschwelliges Kaufangebot an* 100€?  *Unterschwelliges Kaufangebot aus*
Sogut waren meine nicht, bzw. vom Takt konnte der 3930K mehr aber beim RAM hat er bei den Clocks versagt


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hab erstmal noch garnix hochgestellt, bin das WE nicht zuhause, hab mir jetzt erstmal die 40 Seiten SB-E OC-Guide von Hicookie ausgedruckt.
Dann setz ich mich unter der Woche mal dran ob der Prozessor Müll ist oder net, wenn ja schick ich ihn einfach furztrocken an Alternate zurück und sag er funzt net 
Das klappt meistens xD


----------



## xTc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sogut waren meine nicht, bzw. vom Takt konnte der 3930K mehr aber beim RAM hat er bei den Clocks versagt



Vom Takt ist die CPU nicht ausgetestet, hab erstmal nur den Speicher-Takt ausgetestet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Uiii, was hast du denn getan? Wieviel Spannung wäre denn zuviel für Standardtakt?
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Bei mir waren 1,24 Volt bei Standardtakt, mit dem Turbo ging die Spannung auf 1,3 Volt hoch, was ich schon sehr viel finde.
Ich kann die CPU, bzw. konnte sie nicht mit den 1,24 Volt auf 4GHz halten, immer Blue Screens bekommen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Die Spezifikation geht bis 1,4Volt - also da muss man schon ordentlich was draufklatschen das die CPU abraucht. Wobei ja nicht nur die Vcore gefährlich sein kan für die CPU - gerade wenn man ein ASUS Board, insbesondere aus der Republic of Gamers Reihe, verwendet sollte man kein Spannung auf Auto lassen.



Ich hab eine Menge rumprobiert, keine Sorge. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Kühler?



Alpenföhn K2.
Selbst bei 4GHz mit besagten 1,3 Volt lagen schon 65° an, das ist für den Kühler einfach zu viel.
Beim 2600k hat sich der Kühler selbst bei 4,5GHz noch gelangweilt.



XE85 schrieb:


> Was ist "zu viel" ? - die Spezifikation geht wie erwähnt bis 1,4Volt - hast du die Spannung manuell auf die CPU spezifische Spannung gefixed?


 
Ich habe gefixt, mache ich eigentlich immer so, klappte aber nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Mein Plan war bis 4GHz mit weniger Spannung auszukommen als die CPU ab Werk genehmigt.
Aber die 1,24 Volt brauchte die CPU schon für den Standardtakt, weniger ging nicht. Reduzierte ich die Spannung, ist das System sofort instabil geworden. 



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, CPU installiert, nix geändert im UEFI -> Freeze im Prime nach 3 Minuten
> Ich überleg grad ob ich ihn zurückschicke, hast dus gemacht?



Ja, heute Morgen Brett und CPU zur Post gebracht und zurück geschickt.
Mal sehen, was ich von Alternate Ersatz bekomme, derzeit ist die CPU ja wieder nicht lieferbar. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich fast geneigt, dir Unvermögen zu attestieren


 
Öhm... muss ich darauf echt antworten?


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, heute Morgen Brett und CPU zur Post gebracht und zurück geschickt.
> Mal sehen, was ich von Alternate Ersatz bekomme, derzeit ist die CPU ja wieder nicht lieferbar.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> quantenslipstream schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, heute Morgen Brett und CPU zur Post gebracht und zurück geschickt.
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> EInfachso kommentarlos zurückgeschickt oder vorher Mailverkehr gehabt?
> 
> Alta, klingt das zweideutig


 
Nö, wieso Mailverkehr?
Der Rechner ist erst gestern Abend abgeraucht.
Daher auch erst gar nicht diskutieren sondern gleich zurück.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



xTc schrieb:


> Vom Takt ist die CPU nicht ausgetestet, hab erstmal nur den Speicher-Takt ausgetestet.


 Und bei SB-E sind mit passenden Modulen 1200 MHz bei weitem nix tolles . Wäre eher interessant die benötigten Spannungen (VTT1 und VCCSA) zu kennen - ach und so nen CPUz-Screenshot.... 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ging mir bis jetzt nur mit Asus ROG Kram so, drm  980X auf dem E760 kann ich quälen und nichts passiert, den 2600K auf dem  M4E hab ich nicht gequält und 3 mal ist das Board hopps gegangen. Ein  Wunder das der 3930K und 60X auf dem P9X79Pro überlebt haben, scheint  nur die ROG Serie zu sein die so müllig ist.


 
Kennste Eine, kennste alle, wa? Echt lustig, wie immer von einem Board, welches einem (ggf. halt auch mehrfach) kaputt geht, auf eine ganze Untermarke verallgemeinert wird. Wenn mir ein Board 3 mal in Folge kaputt geht, würde ich eher mal bei mir die Fehler suchen (mach ich beim Einstellen irgend einen Fehler, übertreibe ich das Übertakten, hab ich einen Kühler der dem Sockel Probleme bereitet?). Mal als Gegenpol: mir ist noch nie eins der zahlreichen RoG-Boards, welche ich bisweilen unter den Fingern hatte, kaputt gegangen. Und das bei teilweise auch richtig böser Behandlung - Aber auch das kann man auf keinen Fall repräsentativ werten.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was machst du denn nur quanti? Bist du sicher, dass der Kühler richtig drauf saß? Meine CPU braucht für stabile 4.2 GHz 1.24V.
Da hast du wohl echt Pech gehabt. Mir ist bisher weder jemals eine CPU noch ein Board abgeraucht und ich hatte schon so einige.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab den Kühler 10x neu aufgebaut. 

Was für einen Kühler hast du denn?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab den Kühler 10x neu aufgebaut.
> Was für einen Kühler hast du denn?



Corsair H80 mit Noiseblocker Lüftern.
Dann hatte deine CPU wohl einfach einen Knacks.


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir waren 1,24 Volt bei  Standardtakt, mit dem Turbo ging die Spannung auf 1,3 Volt hoch, was ich  schon sehr viel finde.



ist aber ganz normal



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann die CPU, bzw. konnte sie nicht mit den 1,24 Volt auf 4GHz halten, immer Blue Screens bekommen.



Da muss man aber schon fragen, was erwartest du? Es gibt nur wenige CPUs die das schaffen, man muss schon echt GLück haben so eine zu bekommen wenn man nicht selektiert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Plan war bis 4GHz mit weniger Spannung auszukommen als die CPU ab Werk genehmigt.



Naja, das ist aber ein sehr optimistischer Plan wenn man in die OC Listen schaut - dort gibt es oft nichtmal eine Handvoll CPUs die das schaffen. 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Oder Sandy E ist für Luftkühlung nicht ausgelegt. 
Deswegen liefert Intel auch keinen Boxed mit aus, die hoffen, dass niemand einen kauft, damit sie nicht zugeben müssen, dass der Boxed Kühler die CPU nicht schafft. 

Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Beim 2600k hat sich der Kühler gelangweilt. Der Chip vom 3930k ist größer, der K2 liegt besser auf, müsste also effektivere arbeiten, trotzdem konnte der Kühler die CPU kaum kühl halten. Bei Standardtakt mit Turbo waren es schon 58°.




XE85 schrieb:


> ist aber ganz normal



Finde ich aber nicht.



XE85 schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon fragen, was erwartest du? Es gibt nur wenige CPUs die das schaffen, man muss schon echt GLück haben so eine zu bekommen wenn man nicht selektiert.



Und deshalb ist das auch eher Crap für mich, die CPU wird viel zu heiß, ohne WaKü ist man auf verlorenem Posten.



XE85 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber ein sehr optimistischer Plan wenn man in die OC Listen schaut - dort gibt es oft nichtmal eine Handvoll CPUs die das schaffen.



Das sehe ich aber nicht so, wenn ich mir andere Foren anschaue, wo selbst 5GHz kein Problem sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Na ja, beim ocen werden die Dinger schon ganz schön heiß. Die von dir angesprochenen 65°C bei 1.3V sind noch nicht mal so hoch, finde ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, beim ocen werden die Dinger schon ganz schön heiß. Die von dir angesprochenen 65°C bei 1.3V sind noch nicht mal so hoch, finde ich.


 
Na ja, der K2 drehte aber schon mächtig auf, mir persönlich zu laut dafür.
Beim 2600k war der K2 selbst bei 4,5GHz unhörbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Standardtakt mit Turbo waren es schon 58°.



Wirklich Standard oder die Asus Settings?


----------



## Cyris (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht.
> 
> Bei der Nutzung von QPI/DMI geht es um eine Technologie, für die Intel eben keine Lizenzen an Dritthersteller vergibt, offensichtlich -und nicht ohne Erfolg- mit der Absicht Dritthersteller aus dem Chipsatzmarkt zu drängen
> 
> ...



Ich versuche das mal zu erklären, der Grund warum sich die E5 Serie nicht über den Strap übertakten lässt, ist die ICC. Es gibt bei den E5 Processoren keine direkte ICC die die Paths bzw. die Profile vorgibt (siehe Screenshot von der ICC), sondern der Takt wird von dem ClockGen Chip (DB1200) vorgegeben . Dieser Chip sollte 2 PLLs haben, welche BCLK und DMI separat betreibt. Die konkrete Implementation, von Desktop Modellen wie den I7-3930k liegt in den Händen der Mainboard Hersteller, welcher das Design macht.
Diese Lösung gibt mehr Raum für Clock Management, beim Server-Segment liegt der "ClockGen" völllig in Händen von (Intel), somit gibt es keine Möglichkeit bisher an die Profile zu kommen.
Das heißt aber auch, das es jederzeit möglich ist, dieses auf zu heben, durch Freigabe dieser Daten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich aber nicht.



Was du findest ist aber irrelevant - entscheidend ist was im Datenblatt steht, und laut dem sind diese Werte absolut normal.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber nicht so, wenn ich mir andere Foren anschaue, wo selbst 5GHz kein Problem sind.



Aber doch nicht mit 1,3 Volt oder gar weniger - und unter Lukü! Verlinke mir mal ein solches Ergebnis, kann ja sein das ich es übersehen habe.

Gibt es eigentlich irgend welche Screeshots(CPUz , Coretemp, ..) von deinen Tests?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wirklich Standard oder die Asus Settings?


 
Ich hab mir die Standardwerte rausgesucht und sie manuell eingegeben.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Standardwerte rausgesucht und sie manuell eingegeben.


 Zähl die Standardwerte, die du eingestellt hast, doch bitte mal auf.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Standardwerte rausgesucht und sie manuell eingegeben.



Ach so. Weil bei den "verbesserten" Asus-Settings genehmigt sich der Turbo 1.4V.
Na ja, insgesamt fand ich deine Temps nicht unbedingt dramatisch hoch, muss ich sagen.



McZonk schrieb:


> Mal als Gegenpol: mir ist noch nie eins der zahlreichen RoG-Boards, welche ich bisweilen unter den Fingern hatte, kaputt gegangen. Und das bei teilweise auch richtig böser Behandlung



Mir auch nicht. Bei mir haben sie sich immer als quasi "unkaputtbar" gezeigt.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Kennste Eine, kennste alle, wa? Echt lustig, wie immer von einem Board, welches einem (ggf. halt auch mehrfach) kaputt geht, auf eine ganze Untermarke verallgemeinert wird. Wenn mir ein Board 3 mal in Folge kaputt geht, würde ich eher mal bei mir die Fehler suchen (mach ich beim Einstellen irgend einen Fehler, übertreibe ich das Übertakten, hab ich einen Kühler der dem Sockel Probleme bereitet?). Mal als Gegenpol: mir ist noch nie eins der zahlreichen RoG-Boards, welche ich bisweilen unter den Fingern hatte, kaputt gegangen. Und das bei teilweise auch richtig böser Behandlung - Aber auch das kann man auf keinen Fall repräsentativ werten.


 Und an einem Produktions/Serien Fehler kanns natürlich nicht liegen 

Ist ja auch nicht so, das ASUS da in der Vergangenheit sich schon nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat... Ich sag nur ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe... Bei 3 Boards hat sich bei mir der SB Lüfter verabschiedet. Nach dem dritten hab ich mit Spacks-Schrauben nen 40mm Papstlüfter drauf. Der war leiser und hat gekühlt über Jahre, ohne nach Tagen nen Lagerschaden zu bekommen 




Cyris schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal zu erklären, der Grund warum sich die E5 Serie nicht über den Strap übertakten lässt, ist die ICC. Es gibt bei den E5 Processoren keine direkte ICC die die Paths bzw. die Profile vorgibt (siehe Screenshot von der ICC), sondern der Takt wird von dem ClockGen Chip (DB1200) vorgegeben . Dieser Chip sollte 2 PLLs haben, welche BCLK und DMI separat betreibt. Die konkrete Implementation, von Desktop Modellen wie den I7-3930k liegt in den Händen der Mainboard Hersteller, welcher das Design macht.
> Diese Lösung gibt mehr Raum für Clock Management, beim Server-Segment liegt der "ClockGen" völllig in Händen von (Intel), somit gibt es keine Möglichkeit bisher an die Profile zu kommen.
> Das heißt aber auch, das es jederzeit möglich ist, dieses auf zu heben, durch Freigabe dieser Daten.
> 
> ...


Danke. 

Tja, wie du schon sagst, damit liegt es in Intels Hand, und die werden sicherlich die Sachen nicht frei geben.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und an einem Produktions/Serien Fehler kanns natürlich nicht liegen


 Das erlaube ich mir mal ausschließen: Ich hatte das besagte Board in dreifacher Ausführung unter den Händen - alle laufen auch jetzt noch. 

Mit totgesparten Zukaufteilen gebe ich dir sicherlich recht, allerdings glaube ich dass der Hersteller aus diesem Fehler gelernt hat.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Kennste Eine, kennste alle, wa? Echt lustig, wie immer von einem Board, welches einem (ggf. halt auch mehrfach) kaputt geht, auf eine ganze Untermarke verallgemeinert wird. Wenn mir ein Board 3 mal in Folge kaputt geht, würde ich eher mal bei mir die Fehler suchen (mach ich beim Einstellen irgend einen Fehler, übertreibe ich das Übertakten, hab ich einen Kühler der dem Sockel Probleme bereitet?). Mal als Gegenpol: mir ist noch nie eins der zahlreichen RoG-Boards, welche ich bisweilen unter den Fingern hatte, kaputt gegangen. Und das bei teilweise auch richtig böser Behandlung - Aber auch das kann man auf keinen Fall repräsentativ werten.


 Naja bei Quanti sind ja auch genug davon abgeraucht, das 3. mal bei mir übrigens ohne jedliches OC und bei einem Download...  Das erste hatte nen fetten Kratzer im "Display"


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, naja, ich erinnere mich schon noch dunkel an die eine oder andere Unzulänglichkeit bei ASUS, was die Haltbarkeit betrifft. Nagel mich aber bitte nicht auf was spezielles fest. 

Aber ja, so was wie das A8N-SLI Delucs (btw Ref 1.0!, die späteren waren gut) gabs wohl nie wieder. Ist aber auch schwer möglich bei ~100% Ausfallquote


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht. Bei mir haben sie sich immer als quasi "unkaputtbar" gezeigt.



Bei mir ebenfalls nicht - das RE IV es zickt zwar manchmal etwas rum, aber läuft so tadellos.

mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also muss da auch mal was zu sagen....
Allen die sagen die Rog boards wären  schuld sollten sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen...
Bissl Ahnung sollte man schon haben und es hinterher nicht auf das Board schieben.....
Mir ist noch nie eins ab geraucht oder eine cpu wegen dem Board
Das einzige was ich zererschossen habe waren mal ein Bios......
Und das A8N lief bei mir auch über 3Jahre.....


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Schon mal was von Statistik gehört? 

Und zum A8N SLI. Das lief bei mir auch Jahre lang, aber die SB Lüfter sind wie die Fliegen krepiert bei der Ref 1.0

Da ist laut meinem Händler damals eigentlich JEDES Board mit Schaden zurück gegangen. Er hat daher die Ref 1,0 gar nicht mehr verkauft.


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Allen die sagen die Rog boards wären  schuld sollten sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen...
> Bissl Ahnung sollte man schon haben und es hinterher nicht auf das Board schieben.....



Das stimmt vollkommen, wenn man sich nicht intensiv damit beschäftigen will sollte man definitiv ein anderes Board wählen. OC Optionen haben auch andere Boards immer noch in ausreichender Zahl.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Statistik gehört?
> 
> Und zum A8N SLI. Das lief bei mir auch Jahre lang, aber die SB Lüfter sind wie die Fliegen krepiert bei der Ref 1.0


 
Ja, das wissen wir mittlerweile, wie oft wilst du das jetzt noch posten? Zum einen ist das Vergangenheit und zum anderen ging es da um den Lüfter, nicht um irgendwas am Board selbst - Das Board selbst läuft bei mir nach dem Chipsatzlüftertausch heute noch einwandfrei.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Also muss da auch mal was zu sagen....
> Allen die sagen die Rog boards wären  schuld sollten sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen...
> Bissl Ahnung sollte man schon haben und es hinterher nicht auf das Board schieben.....
> Mir ist noch nie eins ab geraucht oder eine cpu wegen dem Board
> ...


Alle die die ROG Boards blind in den Himmel loben, sollten sich mal besser informieren 
ASUS nimmt sogar Boards mit verbogenen Pins zurück, aber nicht aus Kulanz, sondern weil die Teils so ausgeliefert werden (Aussage von KM)


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> ASUS nimmt sogar Boards mit verbogenen Pins zurück, aber nicht aus  Kulanz, sondern weil die Teils so ausgeliefert werden (Aussage von  KM)



Ja und was soll daran jetzt schlecht sein? Das ein LGA Sockel empfindlich ist, ist seit der Einführung beim Sockel 775 bekannt. Das ASUS diese dann einfach austauscht ist doch gut. Oder willst du das der Hersteller versucht sich um einen Tausch herumzuwinden indem er die Schuld auf den Anwender schiebt? Dazu ist der Sockel der selbe wie bei allen anderen Boards auch, kommen wie alle anderen LGA Sockel, von den selben 2 Herstellern.

mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Alle die die ROG Boards blind in den Himmel loben, sollten sich mal besser informieren
> ASUS nimmt sogar Boards mit verbogenen Pins zurück, aber nicht aus Kulanz, sondern weil die Teils so ausgeliefert werden (Aussage von KM)


 
Glaub mir bin gut genug informiert .... 
Und wo loben ich blind RoG boards?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja und was soll daran jetzt schlecht sein? Das ein LGA Sockel empfindlich ist, ist seit der Einführung beim Sockel 775 bekannt. Das ASUS diese dann einfach austauscht ist doch gut. Oder willst du das der Hersteller vesucht sich um einen Tausch herumzuwinden? Dazu ist der Sockel der selbe wie bei allen anderen Boards auch, kommen wie alle anderen LGA Sockel auch, von den selben 2 Herstellern.
> 
> mfg


 Das ASUS eben kaputte Boards ausliefert und nichtmal ausreichend prüft...
@Marvin Jeder der ASUS ROG Boards schlecht findet hat keine Ahnung, das ist in etwa deine Aussage


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das ASUS eben kaputte Boards ausliefert und nichtmal ausreichend prüft...



Das bei der Qualitätskontrolle mal das eine odere andere durchrutscht kommt vor - hast du da genaue Statistiken die deine Aussage belegen? Den woher möchte man bei KM wissen das die Boards so ausgeliefert werden? Man macht ja hoffentlich nicht jeden Karton auf und überprüft den Sockel. 

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das bei der Qualitätskontrolle mal das eine odere andere durchrutscht kommt vor - hast du da genaue Statistiken die deine Aussage belegen? Den woher möchte man bei KM wissen das die Boards so ausgeliefert werden? Man macht ja hoffentlich nicht jeden Karton auf und überprüft den Sockel.
> 
> mfg


 Wegen den Boards die zurück gehen ^^


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ne du interpretierst das falsch...

Es ging lediglich darum, das meist die user.exe schuld an einem defekt trägt und nicht die HW
Es gibt zwei Gruppen...  die ersten haben Ahnung wissen was sie machen und kennen die Grenzen 
Die zweite.... kauft das Board weil andere Ergebnisse mit Posten und gute werte erreichen und meinen das es mit dem Board schon klappen muss
Nur das Board kann auch nichts für wenn der Nutzer nicht zur ersten Gruppe gehört... Denn mit drauf stecken Multi oder bclk hoch bissl hier bissl da und Rest auf Auto ist es halt nicht getan... und hinterher nach einem defekt auf das Board schieben ist nicht ok....

Und Probleme gibt es überall siehe jüngst GB mit seinen Boards..


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das ist mir schon klar, aber du kannst mir glauben, dass ich genug Ahnung vom OCn hab und nicht das Board schrotte 
Meine Maximus waren alle samt Fehlkonstruktionen, das erste verschrammt, das 2 war sofort kaputt und das dritte ist bei nem Download (wohl gemerkt ohne OC) abgekratzt 

mfg

P.S: ich weiß, GB hat auch schei** gebaut


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Weil etwas kaputt geht oder optische Mängel hat, ist es gleich eine "Fehlkonstruktion"? 

Nach Definition weißt eine Fehlkonstruktion technische Fehler auf - und das von Anfang an. Kannst du mir die mal aufzählen?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Weil etwas kaputt geht oder optische Mängel hat, ist es gleich eine "Fehlkonstruktion"?
> 
> Nach Definition weißt eine Fehlkonstruktion technische Fehler auf - und das von Anfang an. Kannst du mir die mal aufzählen?


 Wenn etwas von Anfang an nicht funktioniert ist es mMn eine Fehlkonstruktion 
Aber ich würde sagen BTT, oder?


----------



## Kaestorfer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe! Gibt es einen großen Unterschied beid en beiden CPUs bzw. merkt man einen großen Unterschied?

Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Falsche thread 
Hier ist sandy E s.2011


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn etwas von Anfang an nicht funktioniert ist es mMn eine Fehlkonstruktion
> Aber ich würde sagen BTT, oder?


 Dann solltest du dir doch nochmal genaueres Verständnis des Begriffs Fehlkonstruktion aneigenen. Ich wüsste übrigens nicht warum es in einem SB-Sammelthread Offtopic sein sollte über die Zuverlässigkeit von SB-Boards zu diskutieren...



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Falsche thread
> Hier ist sandy E s.2011


 Genau genommen "Sandy Bridge *(*E*)*" - gewissermaßen ist er also doch richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Beim 2600k hat sich der Kühler gelangweilt. Der Chip vom 3930k ist größer, der K2 liegt besser auf, müsste also effektivere arbeiten, trotzdem konnte der Kühler die CPU kaum kühl halten. Bei Standardtakt mit Turbo waren es schon 58°.


58° Tcore sind lächerlich wenig ...


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Jungs wasn los könnt ihr es nicht warum sehe ich hier keine Screens  das mit der RoG Serie interessiert nicht mehr  

wieviel VCore braucht ihr denn so bei 4GHz


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Quanti könnte ja mal Bilder seiner Hardware zeigen, aber offenbar hat er nicht mal eine 08/15 Handycam - aber 500€ für einen angeblich kaputten SNB-EP


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe! Gibt es  einen großen Unterschied beid en beiden CPUs bzw. merkt man einen großen  Unterschied?
> 
> Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) | Geizhals Deutschland



Der unterschied liegt ausschließlich beim CPU Takt - der GPU Takt ist gleich. In der Praxis ist kaum ein unterschied zu merken.


@PCTom ... gutes Exemplar hast du da, Lukü oder Wakü?

mfg


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ok Tom aber 4Ghz ist doch langweilig 
da wir RoG nun mal bei Seite lassen  ein Bild von meinem auf mein Sabertooth geschnallt


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Ok Tom aber 4Ghz ist doch langweilig
> da wir RoG nun mal bei Seite lassen  ein Bild von meinem auf mein Sabertooth geschnallt



jaja  du weißt genau das ich eine H100 hab schnief da schauts mit 4.8GHz so aus nicht haltbar die Temps


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Dann solltest du dir doch nochmal genaueres Verständnis des Begriffs  Fehlkonstruktion aneigenen. Ich wüsste übrigens nicht warum es in einem  SB-Sammelthread Offtopic sein sollte über die Zuverlässigkeit von  SB-Boards zu diskutieren...


Bei euch ist man ja nie vor Punkten sicher *scnr* 
Meinetwegen können wir gerne weiter diskutieren, wenn ihr auch mal Argumente bringt und nicht nur die sind toll  "Meinem KM Mann" glaube ich da eher 
@Tom Die H100 ist bei mir bei 4.5 GHz auch eingeknickt, aber da lagen auch 1.4V an


----------



## Spinal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wäre schon ziemlich schwach, wenn 1600er nicht im Quadbetrieb läuft
> 
> Haste mal geschaut, ob mit dienen RAMs irgendwas nicht passt mit den Anforderungen?


 
Also ich habe die Rams mal mit 1600 MHz mit Memtest getestet (pärchenweise, dual channel). Das lief problemlos.
Aber vielleicht mache ich auch alles falsch und mir kann wer helfen.
Ich habe ein MSI X79A-GD65 8D Mainboard mit 3930k.
Dazu 4xG.Skill RipjawsX DDR1600 CL8 Speicher. Ich habe im BIOS das XMP aktiviert, damit er die richtigen Timings ausliest und manuell auf 1333 MHz gestellt, weil es sonst instabil wurde.
Habe es jetzt so gelassen, da mein Rechner so stabil ist und ich mit der Performance zufrieden bin, klar nach einem Umstieg von Phenom 2. Aber zukünftig würde ich schon gerne die 1600 MHz haben 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Stell die Standard Werte von deinem RAM ein und erhöhe die IMC Spannung


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Rams mal mit 1600 MHz mit Memtest getestet (pärchenweise, dual channel). Das lief problemlos.
> Aber vielleicht mache ich auch alles falsch und mir kann wer helfen.
> Ich habe ein MSI X79A-GD65 8D Mainboard mit 3930k.
> Dazu 4xG.Skill RipjawsX DDR1600 CL8 Speicher. Ich habe im BIOS das XMP aktiviert, damit er die richtigen Timings ausliest und manuell auf 1333 MHz gestellt, weil es sonst instabil wurde.
> ...


in die richtigen Slots aber schon gesteckt oder?
Ist einem Kollegen letztens auch in der Hektik passiert das er sie falsch gesteckt hat.


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Bei euch ist man ja nie vor Punkten sicher *scnr*
> Meinetwegen können wir gerne weiter diskutieren, wenn ihr auch mal Argumente bringt und nicht nur die sind toll  "Meinem KM Mann" glaube ich da eher
> @Tom Die H100 ist bei mir bei 4.5 GHz auch eingeknickt, aber da lagen auch 1.4V an


 
Über was den diskutieren ?
Das die RoG boards qualitäts Mängel haben, für verantwortlich sind wenn es ab raucht und nicht der User, der K&M man über alles bescheid weiß, alle RoG Boards fehlkonstruktion belastet sind,immer die pins verborgen sind?
Ich habe im schnitt 6RoG Boards im Jahr.... und bis jetzt mit keinem außer evtl mal ein optischen Mangel Probleme.... sicher gibt es mal das eine oder andere Board mit einem Fehler aber das hat jeder Hersteller.
Der K&M Mann bekommt halt jeden RMA Fall mit klar aber wie viele davon sind davon auf wirklich vom Hersteller verschulden zurück zu führen und nicht vom Kunden?
Genau.... wohl eher Spekulation....
Habe sehr viel mit RMA und kundendienst zu tun


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Was du findest ist aber irrelevant - entscheidend ist was im Datenblatt steht, und laut dem sind diese Werte absolut normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey,


also im Luxx sind ja haufenweise gute Ergebnisse von 5Ghz @ 1.368V. Da hat Quanti echt ne OC Gurke erwischt. 

Quelle: [Sammelthread] Intel LGA2011-Overclocking-Ergebnis-Thread ! KEIN Frage- oder Quatschthread ! und ff.


Edit: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=i7-3930k4ghz1.088vcor93uom.jpg#

Quanti brauchte da 1.24V wenn ich richtig überlege. Viele von euch wissen ja, jede CPU ist unterschiedlich, das Board macht auch ein bisschen was aus, aber das sin 0.16V Unterschied. Das ist einfach zu viel


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Hey,
> also im Luxx sind ja haufenweise gute Ergebnisse von 5Ghz @ 1.368V. Da hat Quanti echt ne OC Gurke erwischt.
> Quelle: [Sammelthread] Intel LGA2011-Overclocking-Ergebnis-Thread ! KEIN Frage- oder Quatschthread ! und ff.
> Edit: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=i7-3930k4ghz1.088vcor93uom.jpg#
> Quanti brauchte da 1.24V wenn ich richtig überlege. Viele von euch wissen ja, jede CPU ist unterschiedlich, das Board macht auch ein bisschen was aus, aber das sin 0.16V Unterschied. Das ist einfach zu viel



Du vergisst, dass die Ergebnisse im Luxx mit Wakü erzielt wurden. Das lässt sich in keinster Weise mit quantis Luftkühlung vergleichen.


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es geht um keine Temperaturen, es geht um die benötigte Spannung.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Es geht um keine Temperaturen, es geht um die benötigte Spannung.



Richtig. Niedrigere Temps erlauben aber auch je nach dem niedrigere Spannungen.

i7-3930K|4600Mhz|*1.352*|46|100|1333Mhz|ASRock X79 Extreme4|*H80*[*65°*]|3133B464|Boxed[WOF]|Gehacktesmacher
i7-3930K|4500Mhz|*1,272*|45|100|1600Mhz|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme|*Wakü* [*29,7°*]|3134B493|Boxed|McZonk

Und das bei nur 100MHz Unterschied.


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> also im Luxx sind ja haufenweise gute Ergebnisse von 5Ghz @ 1.368V. Da hat Quanti echt ne OC Gurke erwischt.
> ...



1.24V wären aber nicht einmal verkehrt und unter Luft warscheinlich normal denn die Chips laufen Kaltgestellt besser  meine Erfahrung um so wärmer sie werden um so mehr VCore 
ausserdem muss ein HighVidler nicht verkehrt sein mich würde so einer interessieren wenn die Güte stimmt  denn VID 1.001V = 130W low VIDler, VID 1.25V = 130W high VIDler


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig. Niedrigere Temps erlauben aber auch je nach dem niedrigere Spannungen.
> 
> i7-3930K|4600Mhz|*1.352*|46|100|1333Mhz|ASRock X79 Extreme4|*H80*[*65°*]|3133B464|Boxed[WOF]|Gehacktesmacher
> i7-3930K|4500Mhz|*1,272*|45|100|1600Mhz|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme|*Wakü* [*29,7°*]|3134B493|Boxed|McZonk
> ...



Stimmt da hast du mit PCTom natürlich recht, aber ich finde 1,24V zu viel. Gerade beim K2


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ohne quantis genaue Settings lässt sich das schwer nachvollziehen.
Zum Beispiel die Frage, ob er auch den RAM mit übertaktet hat, denn dass kann ein Sys. uU sehr instabil machen.


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ohne quantis genaue Settings lässt sich das schwer nachvollziehen.


 
Gut, diese jetzt zu Posten bringt ja auch nichts mehr. Die CPU ist abgeraucht und wird eingeschickt. Aber für das nächste mal könnte man nützlichere Einstellungen nehmen. Vielleicht gibts ja Tricks wie bei Sandy N mit der Pll zu spielen.


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig. Niedrigere Temps erlauben aber auch je nach dem niedrigere Spannungen.
> 
> i7-3930K|4600Mhz|*1.352*|46|100|1333Mhz|ASRock X79 Extreme4|*H80*[*65°*]|3133B464|Boxed[WOF]|Gehacktesmacher
> i7-3930K|4500Mhz|*1,272*|45|100|1600Mhz|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme|*Wakü* [*29,7°*]|3134B493|Boxed|McZonk
> ...


 Ehrm, Gehacktesmacher gibt hier die Coretemperaturen an, wohingegen meine Temperatur die des Kühlwasser darstellt. Wenn dann muss man die Kern-Temperaturen auf den Screenshots vergleichen und bedenken dass ich noch ne etwas potentere Wakü verwendet habe  [77,5 vs. 62,7 °C]



Neox schrieb:


> Gut, diese jetzt zu Posten bringt ja auch nichts  mehr. Die CPU ist abgeraucht und wird eingeschickt. Aber für das nächste  mal könnte man nützlichere Einstellungen nehmen. Vielleicht gibts ja  Tricks wie bei Sandy N mit der Pll zu spielen.


 Das wäre schon noch von großem Interesse um überhaupt zu sehen, was Quanti denn so eingestellt hat, bei seinem SB-E...


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ehrm, Gehacktesmacher gibt hier die Coretemperaturen an, wohingegen meine Temperatur die des Kühlwasser darstellt. Wenn dann muss man die Kern-Temperaturen auf den Screenshots vergleichen und bedenken dass ich noch ne etwas potentere Wakü verwendet habe  [77,5 vs. 62,7 °C]



Ups. Übersehen.


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Doll 4.5 GHz mit 30grad Celsius wären schon cool


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

*Schäm*Hust*Räusper*_Themawechsel_.

Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant wenn quanti mal posten würde wie er übertaktet hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Gut, diese jetzt zu Posten bringt ja auch nichts mehr. Die CPU ist abgeraucht und wird eingeschickt.


Ich würde die CPU dennoch mal gerne sehen ...


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich würde die CPU dennoch mal gerne sehen ...



jo zeig bitte mal deine HW Quanti


----------



## Spinal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> in die richtigen Slots aber schon gesteckt oder?
> Ist einem Kollegen letztens auch in der Hektik passiert das er sie falsch gesteckt hat.


 
Habe sie in die schwarzen Slots gesteckt, das sollte auch stimmen :/



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Stell die Standard Werte von deinem RAM ein und erhöhe die IMC Spannung



Ja, das könnte ich mal probieren. Ich mache auch nochmal ein BIOS Update. Zwar habe ich das 1.4 Beta drauf, aber es gibt nun ein Final.
Mal schauen, im laufe des Wochenendes mal 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> jo zeig bitte mal deine HW


 
Das soll jetzt wohl ein Scherz sein, oder? Ein ziemlich schlechter obendrein  

Ich laber nicht ständig, welche tolle HW ich kaufe und schrotte ... Quantie schon und es kam nie ein Beweis dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt wohl ein Scherz sein, oder? Ein ziemlich schlechter obendrein
> 
> Ich laber nicht ständig, welche tolle HW ich kaufe und schrotte ... Quantie schon und es kam nie ein Beweis dafür.
> 
> ...



Missverständnis ich meinte Quanti 

aber trotzdem netter Rechner


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Dann streichen wir mal den bösen Smiley


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Gut, 

aber du glaubst doch nicht ehrlich, dass Quanti das Zeug nicht hat..


----------



## XE85 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Habe sie in die schwarzen Slots gesteckt, das sollte auch stimmen :/



Bin mir jetzt grade nicht sicher, hast du ein Rampage IV? Wenn ja dann gehören sie bei 4 Modulen in die roten.

mfg


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zurück zum Thema:

Ist bei Sandy E überhaupt möglich diese mit einer Lukü  (Macho/Genesis/Phanteks)auf 4.5Ghz zu takten, ohne das die Temps zu hoch sind. Oder wäre da eine Wakü schon Pflicht?


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mit dem NH D14 war es möglich, aber mit 3 Lüftern


----------



## Neox (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mit dem NH D14 war es möglich, aber mit 3 Lüftern


 
Wie waren da deine Temperaturen? 
Die i7 2600K kann man ja mit Lukü auch noch bei 5GHz halten, vorausgesetzt man hat eine gute CPU! Meine macht das nicht mit


----------



## Spinal (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



XE85 schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt grade nicht sicher, hast du ein Rampage IV? Wenn ja dann gehören sie bei 4 Modulen in die roten.
> 
> mfg



Habe das MSI X79a GD 65 und da müssten die schwarzen stimmen 
Irgendwie hat das Board niemand, warum eigentlich nicht?

bye
Spinal


----------



## xTc (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Ist bei Sandy E überhaupt möglich diese mit einer Lukü  (Macho/Genesis/Phanteks)auf 4.5Ghz zu takten, ohne das die Temps zu hoch sind. Oder wäre da eine Wakü schon Pflicht?


 
Wenn nur bedingt. Empfehlenswerter ist ab 4,0 GHz oder mehr schon eine Wasserkühlung.
Gerade bei höherer Spannung erzeugen die Sandy E's schon gut Abwärme.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Neox schrieb:


> Wie waren da deine Temperaturen?
> Die i7 2600K kann man ja mit Lukü auch noch bei 5GHz halten, vorausgesetzt man hat eine gute CPU! Meine macht das nicht mit


70* Core..
@xTc Dem stimm ich 100% zu


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 70* Core..


 70°C unter einem Luftkühler bei 4,5 GHz? Bei welcher Spannung und Drehzahl fand das statt?


----------



## Marvin82 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Habe das MSI X79a GD 65 und da müssten die schwarzen stimmen
> Irgendwie hat das Board niemand, warum eigentlich nicht?
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Ja schwarz stimmt
Mach mal das neuste bios drauf.
Und mach die cpu nochmal raus und schau sie dir auf der kontaktfläche an ob alle pins Kontakt haben
Und bau sie neu ein evtl sitzt sie nicht richtig.
Mir wurde auch gezwitschert das die sub Timings nicht richtig gesetzt werden und es dadurch öfter zu ram Problemen kommt wie bei dir. (neuste bios sollte etwas Besserung bringen)

Warum es keiner hat... weil es oben raus eine ziemliche zicke ist mit Bios schwächen (was aber mit dem neuen bios wesentlich besser geworden ist) und die ganzen großen nix damit gemacht haben und dadurch die Werbung fehlt...
MSI hat eine super Truppe mit bekannten oc Grössen was grakas an geht aber auf dem Mobo Sektor fehlt es momentan.....


----------



## PCTom (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> 70°C unter einem Luftkühler bei 4,5 GHz? Bei welcher Spannung und Drehzahl fand das statt?



interessiert mich auch denn das erreiche ich schon mit einer H100 70°


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> 70°C unter einem Luftkühler bei 4,5 GHz? Bei welcher Spannung und Drehzahl fand das statt?


2 x 3000 RPM (Ultra Kaze), 1x 2000 (Slipstream) Spannung = 1.4V


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

1,4 Volt und 70°C mit Luftkühlung? - alles klar.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> 2 x 3000 RPM (Ultra Kaze), 1x 2000 (Slipstream) Spannung = 1.4V



Von den Ultra-Kaze hatte ich mir mal zwei kommen lassen. Die machen ordentlich Wind. Der PC ist dann aber auch "etwas" lauter.

Übrigens sind bei mir 4.5 GHz bei ~70°C mit dem Corsair H80 drin. Allerdings nicht mit 1.4V, sondern mit 1.26V.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Ultra Kaze machen ordentlich Wind, die kann man als Ventilator benutzen  Hab mir damals 2 von KM für jeweils 5€ aus Spaß gekauft 
@McZonk Hattest du die schonmal in der Hand? 

Edit:
Laut meinem Review waren es 1.35V und 4.6 GHz  Hatte mich wohl bei den Daten vertan


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Zähl die Standardwerte, die du eingestellt hast, doch bitte mal auf.


 
Nur die Spannung für die CPU, sonst eigentlich nichts.
RAM Spannung ist 1,5 Volt, ist auch so eingestellt.
CPU Spannung habe ich 1,24 Volt eingestellt, startet auch problemlos damit, fixe ich die Spannung aber damit, friert das System ein, sobald es belastet wird.
Erst ab 1,3 Volt läuft es ohne Murren, aber 1,3 Volt sind halt viel, meiner Meinung nach zuviel.


----------



## Professor Frink (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Och nö, eigentlich nicht. nach der Tabele von Hicookie sind bis zu 1.35V okay für stock settings. Maximal sind bis zu 1.4V okay, also ist deine CPU zwar keine Granate, aber definitiv net defekt


----------



## xTc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So langsam entwickelt sich zwischen Sandy Bridge E und mir eine heiße und wilde Romanze. Die olle Zicke. Selbst nach dem fünften Date hat es noch nicht richtig gefunkt.  

*Date #1:* i7-3930K C1, Batch 3134B493, 4,5 GHz bei 1,35 Volt möglich (mit PCI-E 2.0 Karte), meine Backup-CPU, zurzeit ausgeliehen
*Date #2:* i7-3930K C1, auch Batch 3134B493, 4,0 GHz bei 1,16 Volt, mehr nicht getestet, bereits verkauft
*Date #3:* i7-3930K C2, Batch 3148D033, 4,5 GHz bei 1,34 Volt möglich (mit PCI-E 3.0 Karte), bereits weiterverkauft
*Date #4:* i7-3930K C2, auch Batch 3148D033, Totalausfall, läuft nicht mal mit allen Settings auf Auto stabil und wirft beim starten schon Bluescreens
*Date #5:* i7-3930K C2, steht noch aus, damit fährt die Post noch durch die Gegend
*Date #6:* i7-3930K C2, steht noch aus, damit fährt die Post auch noch durch die Gegend​
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeit als ich nach einem guten Core 2 Duo E8400 gesucht habe. Da hat es auch einige Anläufe gebraucht. 
Dabei hatte ich beim i5-2500K und beim i7-2600K doch so ein Glück...


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zu viel Geld? 

Oder bekommste die Dinger gestellt? Wer kauft denn schon eine gebrauchte CPU, die nur wenige Tage alt ist, zum gleichen Preis, zumal du ja angeben musst, das du OC betrieben hast.

Jeden Tag steht zwar ein Dummer auf, aber den muss man erst mal finden, und das ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Och nö, eigentlich nicht. nach der Tabele von Hicookie sind bis zu 1.35V okay für stock settings. Maximal sind bis zu 1.4V okay, also ist deine CPU zwar keine Granate, aber definitiv net defekt


 
Aber irgendwas ist kaputt, weil das System nicht mehr startet.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas ist kaputt, weil das System nicht mehr startet.


 Poste doch mal ein Bild von dem System, Quanti 



xTc schrieb:


> *Date  #1:* i7-3930K C1, Batch 3134B493, 4,5 GHz bei 1,35 Volt möglich (mit  PCI-E 2.0 Karte), meine Backup-CPU, zurzeit ausgeliehen​



 Zeigt mal wieder, dass es bei SB-E nichts bringt in Foren nach der Batch von gut laufenden CPUs zu fragen - meine (wohlgemerkt die selbe Batch) läuft das selbe Setting bei 1,272 Volt primestable ​


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Mal geschaut, ob der Stecker in der Steckdose ist?


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wer kauft denn schon eine gebrauchte CPU, die  nur wenige Tage alt ist, zum gleichen Preis, zumal du ja angeben musst,  das du OC betrieben hast.



Ganz einfach - diese CPUs sind dann ja pretested - man kauft also keine Katze im Sack wenn man auf overclocking aus ist. Man weiß von vornherein was man bekommt.

Ich wüsste auch nicht was das mit "dumm" zu tun hätte.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich kauf doch nicht den "Dreck" den ein anderer nicht haben Will.

Pretested ist für mich kein Qualitätsmerkmal, sondern ein Mangel.

Höchstens, wenn das Ding besonders gut ist eventuell eine Überlegung wert, dann hat man aber immer noch folgende Probleme:

1. Der Type kann viel schreiben wenn der Tag lang ist
2. Man weiß nicht, wieviel Spannung wirklich auf dem Ding war
3. Man weiß nicht, wie lange er das Ding schon im OC laufen gelassen hat
4. Man weiß nicht, ob sich bereits erste Schäden zeigen, er also nach einem neuen Max OC versuch plötzlich mehr Spannung geben muss für niedrigere Werte
5. usw. usw.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Schau dir xTc doch an, er ist auf eine tolle CPU aus und du siehst ja welchen Aufwand er - bisweilen erfolglos - betreibt. Da kann es durchaus eine Überlegung wert sein eine Pretested-CPU eines renommierten Users zu kaufen (die übrigens deutlich ÜBER Neupreis gehandelt werden - da kannst du mit Geld verdienen  )


----------



## xTc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Zeigt mal wieder, dass es bei SB-E nichts bringt in Foren nach der Batch von gut laufenden CPUs zu fragen - meine (wohlgemerkt die selbe Batch) läuft das selbe Setting bei 1,272 Volt primestable


 
Exakt - Irgendwie gibt es aktuell auch noch keinen konkreten Anhaltspunkt anhand welchem man gute CPU's festmachen kann. Hier spielt Glück wohl eine große Rolle. 
Aber dein Ergebnis ist schon nice. Würde mich mal interessieren wie viel Saft du mehr geben musst, wenn eine PCI-E 3.0 Grafikkarte verbaut wird. Meine Erfahrungen sind da auch ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Tja wie gesagt, jeden Tag steht ein DEPP auf.

Wenn es wirklich so einfach ist, eine pretested CPU ohne Verlust zu verscherbeln, dann kauf ich mir doch selbst eine und teste halt selbst zügig durch. Ich habe dadurch ja keinen Nachteil.

Wie gesagt, für mich ist das Mangelware, ergo deutlich weniger Wert.

Bei so ner CPU würde ich maximal 75% des günstigsten Marktpreises bezahlen, es sei denn, es ist wirklich eine CPU, die Weltrecord verdächtige Werte ausspuckt.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die CPU ist auch bei den Nebenspannungen sehr genügsam. Aber wie bei einer Low-VID-CPU nicht anders zu erwarten: sehr heiß. Daher würde ich dir raten auch nicht allzuviel Wert auf eine Low-VID zu legen. Das bringt imho nur wirkliche etwas wenn man einen Chiller einsetzt und über 4,6 GHz auf dem Plan hat.


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. Der Type kann viel schreiben wenn der Tag lang ist



Das kann man überall ... Wer sich da vorher nicht informiert von wem er da kauft ist wie bei allen Privatkäufen selbst schuld.



Skysnake schrieb:


> 2. Man weiß nicht, wieviel Spannung wirklich auf dem Ding war



Da gebe ich dir recht - allerdings kommt es immer auch drauf an wie lange die Spannung drauf war. Bei einer CPU die vor 2 Tagen gekauft wurde kann das nicht besonders lang gewesen sein.



Skysnake schrieb:


> 3. Man weiß nicht, wie lange er das Ding schon im OC laufen gelassen hat



Doch, auf der Rechnung steht das Kaufdatum, damit ist auch klar wie lange die CPU maximal gelaufen ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> 4. Man weiß nicht, ob sich bereits erste Schäden zeigen, er also nach  einem neuen Max OC versuch plötzlich mehr Spannung geben muss für  niedrigere Werte



Dieses Risiko hast du auch beim übertakten einer im Laden gekauften CPU. Auc da können sich beim 2. Versuch schäden zeigen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so einfach ist, eine pretested CPU ohne Verlust zu  verscherbeln, dann kauf ich mir doch selbst eine und teste halt selbst  zügig durch. *Ich habe dadurch ja keinen Nachteil.*



Doch, wenn du nämlich eine Krücke erwischt wirst du die nicht losbekommen, schon gar nicht zu einem höheren Preis. Dazu kommt das du mit 0 Markplatzbewertungen sowiso schlechte Karten hast, egal wie gut die CPU ist.

mfg


----------



## Neox (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ist es arg wahrscheinlich, dass sich durch OC Tests schnell einige Schäden zeigen ? Oder bringt richtiges OC keine Schäden mit sich ??


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

OC bringt immer Schäden mit sich. Elektromigration ist das Schlagwort. Das sind aber eher mittel bis langfristige Effekte. Ein bis 2 Tage machen da meist nichts aus.

Bei OC kann dir aber halt auch ein Transistor über den Jordan gehen, oder aber eine Leiterbahn durchschlagen. Du weißt ja nie, wie gut/schlecht die Fertigung ist. Das bezieht sich aber halt auf Spannungserhöhungen.

Ohne Spannungserhöhung sind die Risiken überschaubar. Man verliert aber halt den Garantieanspruch. Darüber muss man sich immer im klaren sein. Wenn man eh OC betreiben will ist das aber für einen nicht schlimm. Man würde dann ja eh die Garantie verlieren.

Mir stellt sich eben nur immer die Frage: Warum behält jemand eine CPU nicht, wenn Sie toll ist, sondern verkauft Sie wieder.

Warum sollte ich also eine CPU kaufen, die nicht den Ansprüchen von jemandem genügt?


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich eben nur immer die Frage: Warum behält jemand eine CPU nicht, wenn Sie toll ist, sondern verkauft Sie wieder


 Weil man damit Geld verdienen kann und Spass am Testen hat?! 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich also eine CPU kaufen, die nicht den Ansprüchen von jemandem genügt?


Weil du einen Vorteil hast und keinen "Müll" kaufst! Hat XE doch schon dick und breit erklärt!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Nur weil eine CPU nicht die Ansprüche eines anderen trifft (zB extrem hohes OC), kann sie meine (extrem gutes UV) dennoch treffen - und dann greife ich zu. Kam schon oft genug vor ...


----------



## Spinal (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sagt mal, wie OC ich denn die CPU ohne Schaden anzurichten 
Also wie sollte ich vorgehen, welche Spannungen müssen wie gesetzt werden, welche Werte sollte ich bei Spannung und Temp nicht überschreiten. Aber wie sieht es mit den Temps aus? 

Habe auch mal nach meiner Batch Nummer gesucht und bin auf einen Hwbot Thread gestoßen, besonders dieser Post hat mich neugierig gemacht :hwbot.org - View Single Post - Testing 45x Core i7 3930K (C2) ...




Marvin82 schrieb:


> Ja schwarz stimmt
> Mach mal das neuste bios drauf.
> Und mach die cpu nochmal raus und schau sie dir auf der kontaktfläche an ob alle pins Kontakt haben
> Und bau sie neu ein evtl sitzt sie nicht richtig.
> ...



Danke, ich werde die CPU erstmal nicht rausnehmen sondern das neue BIOS testen. Was sind "sub Timings"? Ich kenne mich mit Spannungen, Timings usw. wirklich nciht so gut aus, da habe ich noch absolut Nachholbedarf.

 bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Subtimings sind gewisse speziellen Timings bei RAM.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fällt da z.B. darunter, wie lange ein Wechsel zwischen einzelnen Bänken dauern soll etc.

Brauch man allgemein meines Wissens nur um das letzte aus dem RAM raus zu holen.


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie OC ich denn die CPU ohne Schaden anzurichten



Also wenn du mit den Spannungen innerhalb der Spzifikation bleibst kann da relativ wenig passieren. Diese sind ohnehin sehr großzügig (zB 1,4Volt bei Vcore). Der 2. wichtige Punkt ist das man möglichst keine Spannungen im BIOS(UEFI) auf "Auto" lässt sondern alle manuell auf den entsprechenden Wert fixiert - das ist gleich erledigt, die CPU spezifische Spannung wird in der Regel angezeigt. Manche Boards heben sonst beim übertakten gewisse spannungen, teilweise sogar in gefährliche Regionen, an. Wichtig ist natürlich auch immer das man auf die Temps achtet.

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Okay, mein 3930k mit D-Batch ist ebenfalls eine ab-so-lu-te Gurke 
Geht morgen zurück xD


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Aufs FAG? Wie kann man eine übertaktete CPU nur bei Nichtgefallen der OC-Werte scheinheilig zurückschicken. Da hoffe ich mal stark, dass es Abzug bei der Rückerstattung gibt! Mach es besser wie man es machen soll: Stell sie regulär in den Marktplatz.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> OC bringt immer Schäden mit sich.


 
So gesehen bringt _Betrieb_ immer Schäden mit sich...


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aufs FAG? Wie kann man eine übertaktete CPU nur bei Nichtgefallen der OC-Werte scheinheilig zurückschicken. Da hoffe ich mal stark, dass es Abzug bei der Rückerstattung gibt! Mach es besser wie man es machen soll: Stell sie regulär in den Marktplatz.


 
EY!
Dass das Ding absolut garnix macht war nur der letzte Sargnagel. Ich hab die CPU eingebaut und sie ist beim Primen auf Auto-Settings sofort abgeschmiert, erst nachdem ich massiv die Spannungen nachkorrigiert habe lief sie auf Stock Settings. Für mich ist das eindeutig ein Rücksendungsgrund und hat nix mit scheinheilig zu tun, schließlich will ich das Ding nicht dauerhaft auf 1,35V betreiben müssen nur damit er nicht abstürzt. Das hat auch was mit Lebensdauer zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eine CPU mit Standard-Settings nicht läuft ...


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Scheint kein einzelfall zu sein wenn man sich mal hier durchliest, Quanti und XTC hatten anscheinend auch beide einen.
Also, ich kann es dir wirklich versichern, es war so


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eine CPU mit Standard-Settings nicht läuft ...


 Ich auch nicht.
@Topic Wenn die CPU aber eine OC Krücke ist und sie deswegen zurückgeschickt wird, dann ist das jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Gerade bei einem Schüler, der nicht viel Geld hat finde ich das nicht verwerflich 

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es ist mehr als nur verwerflich, ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Produkt zurück zu schicken, nur weil es sich nicht wie erhofft außerhalb seiner Spezifikationen betreiben lässt! Das kostet den Händler Zeit und Geld, also doppelt Geld und ist das bewusste Ausnutzen von Kulanz zum eigenen Vorteil. Sorry, aber so etwas habe ich auch als Schüler niemals getan ... und nur, weil es andere auch machen, wird dadurch nicht richtig.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wa1lock, da muss ich dir aber *ENTSCHIEDEN* widersprechen!

Das ist absolut verwerflich, da man die Gesetzeslage und den Kostenaufwand der Prüfung des Händlers, der diesen Scheut, ausnutzt, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen....

Wenn man das Geld nicht hat, um dieses Hobby zu betreiben, dann soll man es lassen! Denn die Allgemeinheit zahlt dieses Verhalten dadurch, das Sie allgemein höhere Preise berappen muss..... Und das sehe ich wirklich nicht ein 

Genau wie bei Lautsprechern, wo gesagt wird, kauf se halt online, hör Sie an, und schick Sie dann halt zurück.... Das ist zum KOTZEN! Da geht man halt zum Händler um die Ecke und schaut sich die Dinger an, und nutz den Service dort, einen AUSSTELLER! mal zum Probehören mit zu nehmen. Vor Ort bekommt man dann meist auch noch den deutlich besseren Preis, weil eben nicht dieser Ausfall/Sonderkosten mit eingepreist werden müssen... Leiden tun nämlich dann immer die anderen unter so einem Verhalten, und das ist absolut egoistisch.... 

EDIT: Da war der MarC schneller als ich... Ich hab das auch NIE getan, tun das jetzt nicht, und WERDE! das auch niemals tun... Es gehört sich einfach nicht.... Aber das scheint ja heutzutage Mode zu sein...

PS: Marc, schau mal in dein Postfach


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> @Topic Wenn die CPU aber eine OC Krücke ist und sie deswegen zurückgeschickt wird, dann ist das jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Gerade bei einem Schüler, der nicht viel Geld hat finde ich das nicht verwerflich


 Es ist in meinem Augen eh schon fragwürdig als Minderjähriger über derartig große Geldbeträge einfach so zu verfügen, aber das scheint heute eh anders zu sein - und wenn man es sich dann eben (noch) nicht so ganz leisten kann, sollte man es einfach lassen anstatt den Händler zu prellen.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wa1lock, da muss ich dir aber *ENTSCHIEDEN* widersprechen!
> 
> Das ist absolut verwerflich, da man die Gesetzeslage und den Kostenaufwand der Prüfung des Händlers, der diesen Scheut, ausnutzt, um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen....
> 
> ...


 Um das mal kurz richtig zu stellen, hab ich auch nie gemacht, mache ich auch nicht. Aber wenn Frink es sich sonst wirklich nicht leisten kann, finde ich es pers. nicht schlimm. Ich würde, wenn ich mir die CPU auch nur gerade so leisten kann, sie auch nicht wieder mit Verlust verkaufen. Und wenn sie wirklich nicht mit Stock Settings läuft, dann kann er das auch ruhig machen.

meine Meinung!

Edit:
@McZonk Frink ist Volljährig wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Scheint kein einzelfall zu sein wenn man sich mal hier durchliest, Quanti und XTC hatten anscheinend auch beide einen.
> Also, ich kann es dir wirklich versichern, es war so


 
Wenn die Einstellungen im Bios auf "Auto" sind, läuft die CPU schon, sie genehmigt sich halt nur unverhältnismäßig viel Strom, im Vergleich zu dem, was ich bisher so gelesen habe.
Fixe ich aber die Spannung, kann die CPU nicht mehr im Turbo Modus laufen, das System wird instabil.
Ob das jetzt ein Defekt ist, ob das so beabsichtigt ist oder ob ich zu blöd bin um passende Einstellungen zu finden weiß ich halt nicht.
Da das System aber letztendlich komplett verreckt ist, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass die CPU tatsächlich nicht ganz OK war.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab ja auch mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass du das machen wüdest. 

Ich teile diesbezüglich nur nicht deine Ansicht, was ich klar zum Ausdruck bringen wollte.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Was du nicht so schlimm findest, ist bei Entdeckung und Nachweis des Vorsatzes (was bei öffentlichen Forenbeiträgen, mal gar kein Problem ist, sind sie doch meistens der erste Hinweis) eine strafbewehrte Vermögensschädigung.

OC geht weit, weit über die übliche Prüfung einer gekauften Ware hinaus.

Der Schüler wird sich freuen, spätestens wenn er bei seiner ersten Bewerbung sein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis beim Wunsch-Arbeitgeber abgeben darf. Besser kann man sein Leben nicht versauen und das nur weil man 500 MHz mehr heraus holen wollte...


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber wenn Frink es sich sonst wirklich nicht leisten kann, finde ich es pers. nicht schlimm.


Das ist ganz einfach: wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, dann lässt man es oder spart eine Zeit lang, bzw. arbeitet dafür. Oder hat man das Recht, dass einem die Trauben in den Mund fliegen und man alles haben können muss? Dieses Recht kenne ich jedenfalls nicht.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn ich mir die CPU auch nur gerade so leisten kann, sie auch nicht wieder mit Verlust verkaufen. Und wenn sie wirklich nicht mit Stock Settings läuft, dann kann er das auch ruhig machen.


Da hast du gerade aber noch was ganz anderes gesagt und somit das Prellen eines Händlers für "nicht verwerflich" erklärt. Da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Topic *Wenn die CPU aber eine OC Krücke* ist und sie *deswegen  zurückgeschickt wird*, dann ist das jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.  *Gerade bei einem Schüler, der nicht viel Geld hat finde ich das nicht  verwerflich*







Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit:
> @McZonk Frink ist Volljährig wenn ich mich nicht täusche


 Schüler sind eben einen Großteil ihrer Schulzeit U18. Dann dehnen wir den Begriff eben mal auf +-18 aus - ändert aber auch nix an dem Eigentor.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@McZonk Wo ist da ein Eigentor 
Ich hab gesagt, dass ich es nicht verwerflich finde, wenn man sich die CPU gerade so leisten kann, sie dann an den Händler zurückzuschicken und nicht mit Verlust auf dem MP zu verkaufen. Es ist seine Entscheidung, ob er sie zurückschickt weil sie sich nicht OCn lässt, oder weil sie nicht mit Stcksettings läuft. Wie gesagt, ich mache es nicht und habe es noch nie gemacht, obwohl mein 2600K auch ne Krücke war. Es ist wohl jedem seine Entscheidung, ob er sowas macht oder nicht. Bei Leuten mit wenig Geld finde ich es wie gesagt echt nicht schlimm (außer z.B die CPU packt eben 5600 statt 5700 MHz)..
@Pockerclock ^^
@Sky Dann ist ok


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es ist Betrug am Händler, Punkt.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@wa1lock: Ich glaube du verstehst den Punkt noch nicht so ganz: Dem Händler entsteht für ein "in den Spezifikationen" lauffähiges Produkt ein Schaden (ggf. Verkauf als Tray-Version für weniger Geld da Packung aufgerissen, Personalkosten für den Test), den er u.U. auf Kulanz abwickelt, oder eben auf andere Kunden verteilt. Und das ist nunmal schlimm und nicht Sinn und Zweck des Fernabsatzgesetz, das hier einfach schamlos ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Neox (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, dann lässt man es oder spart eine Zeit lang, bzw. arbeitet dafür. Oder hat man das Recht, dass einem die Trauben in den Mund fliegen und man alles haben können muss? Dieses Recht kenne ich jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> 
> Da hast du gerade aber noch was ganz anderes gesagt und somit das Prellen eines Händlers für "nicht verwerflich" erklärt. Da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
> ...





Check. 
Große Firmen wie Intel interessierts kaum, ob sie jetzt 500$ mehr haben oder nicht. Aber für einen kleinen Händler ist das viel Geld. Nur weil dir das Produkt nicht gefällt, oder nicht das erreicht, was du erwartes, gibt es dir lang nicht das Recht, es einfach zurückzuschicken. Wo wären wir denn, wenn jeder seine HD 7970CF zurückschicken würde, weil die eben nur das zweitschnellste Modell sind. ?? 

Wenn man das Geld nicht hat, kauft man es nicht. Wie du das als Schüler machst mit 2x HD7970 +i7 980X machst ist mir eh unverständlich, aber ist mir auch egal.

Zudem wurde der rechtliche Aspekt hier leicht angerissen.


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Okay Leute, *jetzt reichts aber!*
Es erschreckt mich dass sogar Mods hier anfangen mich persönlich anzugreifen, zu werten und mir Dinge zu unterstellen.
Ich habe ein Dreivierteljahr gespart um mir diese CPU leisten zu können, nebenbei arbeite ich und mach in zwei Monaten Abi.
Es ist also *verdammt viel Geld für mich*

Und McZonk, erstens geht es dich nichts an wie meine Finanzsituation ist und zweitens solltest du sie dir nicht einbilden sondern mich im Zweifelsfall eher fragen. *Und um es nochmal zu sagen* da ihr ja anscheinend lieber über mein Alter und die Gesellschaft ("in meiner jugend hatten wir nicht soviel geld..., sinngemäß zitiert"):

*Dieser Prozessor funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß*
Ich habe ihn eingebaut, alle Settings auf Auto und er ist mehrfach abgestürzt und lief instabil. Hätte ich keine Ahnung von Rechnern hätte ich ihn an dem Punkt schon ausgebaut und zurückgeschickt. Da ich aber eben Ahnung davon habe, habe ich vorher noch geguckt ob er sich vllt doch ganz passabel takten lässt, dann hätte ich persönlich ihn nämlich behalten, da er meine persönlichen Anforderungen doch erfüllt hätte.
Dies tut er aber ebenfalls nicht.

Also schicke ich ihn zurück. jetzt frage ich euch: *Wo ist euer Problem?*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @McZonk Wo ist da ein Eigentor
> Ich hab gesagt, dass ich es nicht verwerflich finde, wenn man sich die CPU gerade so leisten kann, sie dann an den Händler zurückzuschicken und nicht mit Verlust auf dem MP zu verkaufen. Es ist seine Entscheidung, ob er sie zurückschickt weil sie sich nicht OCn lässt, oder weil sie nicht mit Stcksettings läuft. Wie gesagt, ich mache es nicht und habe es noch nie gemacht, obwohl mein 2600K auch ne Krücke war. Es ist wohl jedem seine Entscheidung, ob er sowas macht oder nicht. Bei Leuten mit wenig Geld finde ich es wie gesagt echt nicht schlimm (außer z.B die CPU packt eben 5600 statt 5700 MHz)..


 
Aber die CPU ist doch voll funktionsfähig, wieso also umtauschen? 
Nur weil bei 4,2GHz Schluss ist und 4,5GHz nicht möglich sind?
Wenn sie defekt ist, ist es logisch, dass getauscht wird (werden muss) aber wenn irgendwelche selbst gezogene OC Erwartungen von der CPU nicht erfüllt werden, ist das doch kein Grund sie zurück zu schicken.
Wo willst du denn da die Grenze ziehen?
Muss jede CPU nun 5GHz erreichen sonst wird sie zurück geschickt?



Professor Frink schrieb:


> *Dieser Prozessor funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß*
> Ich habe ihn eingebaut, alle Settings auf Auto und er ist abgestürzt. Hätte ich keine Ahnung von Rechnern hätte ich ihn an dem Punkt schon ausgebaut und zurückgeschickt. Da ich aber eben Ahnung davon habe, habe ich vorher noch geguckt ob er sich vllt doch ganz passabel takten lässt, dann hätte ich persönlich ihn nämlich behalten, da er meine persönlichen Anforderungen doch erfüllt hätte.
> Dies tut er aber ebenfalls nicht.
> 
> Also schicke ich ihn zurück. jetzt frage ich euch: *Wo ist euer Problem?*



Wenn sie nicht korrekt arbeitet, schick sie zurück und lass dir eine neue zusenden.
Du hast ja ein Recht darauf, dass du ein funktionierendes Produkt bekommst.

Das gleiche mache ich letztendlich auch.


----------



## xTc (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

So und bevor sich einige hier jetzt noch die Augen ausstechen, wenden wir uns mal wieder den wichtigeren Dingen des Lebens zu. 

Jemand was im Kopf wann der i7-3820 kommt? Ich meine ja was vom 20. Feb gelesen/gehört zu haben.

*Edit:* Auch wenn ich kein Mod bin, sonst verteile ich Punkte in Form von Prilblumen-Aufklebern.


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Und McZonk, erstens geht es dich nichts an wie meine Finanzsituation ist und zweitens solltest du sie dir nicht einbilden sondern mich im Zweifelsfall eher fragen. *Und um es nochmal zu sagen* da ihr ja anscheinend lieber über mein Alter und die Gesellschaft ("in meiner jugend hatten wir nicht soviel geld..., sinngemäß zitiert"):


 Sieh das bitte nicht als Angriff auf deine Person, sondern als reine Argumentation zur Sichtweise von Wa1lock - sorry, wenn das an dieser Stelle so herüber kam.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> @wa1lock: Ich glaube du verstehst den Punkt noch nicht so ganz: Dem Händler entsteht für ein "in den Spezifikationen" lauffähiges Produkt ein Schaden (ggf. Verkauf als Tray-Version für weniger Geld da Packung aufgerissen, Personalkosten für den Test), den er u.U. auf Kulanz abwickelt, oder eben auf andere Kunden verteilt. Und das ist nunmal schlimm und nicht Sinn und Zweck des Fernabsatzgesetz, das hier einfach schamlos ausgenutzt wird.


Natürlich ist es nicht der Sinn des Fernabsatzgesetzes, aber wenn der Händler die Kosten auf andere Kunden abwälzt und ich einer der anderen Kunden bin, steht es mir wohl frei es verwerflich zu finden oder nicht. Wenn der Händler auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt, dann kann er das entscheiden. Sonst niemand.
@Neox Ich nehme an du meinst mich, auch wenn du McZonk quotest. Soll ja auch Schüler geben, die für ihr Geld arbeiten und dann auch noch Geschenke bekommen, dann reicht das ganz gut  Ich bin sicher nicht das, was als Durchschnittsschüler bezeichnet wird.
@xTc 20.2? Ich glaube das war was um den 24. rum oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht der Sinn des Fernabsatzgesetzes, aber wenn der Händler die Kosten auf andere Kunden abwälzt und ich einer der anderen Kunden bin, steht es mir wohl frei es verwerflich zu finden oder nicht. Wenn der Händler auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt, dann kann er das entscheiden. Sonst niemand.


 
Er muss die Kosten ja letztendlich auf alle umwälzen, was soll er denn sonst machen, den finanziellen Verlust alleine stemmen?
Der andere Käufer, der nicht um die letzte Taktfrequenz kämpft, ist der Dumme, denn er muss das mit bezahlen, was wenige verbocken.


----------



## Neox (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die CPU ist doch voll funktionsfähig, wieso also umtauschen?
> Nur weil bei 4,2GHz Schluss ist und 4,5GHz nicht möglich sind?
> Wenn sie defekt ist, ist es logisch, dass getauscht wird (werden muss) aber wenn irgendwelche selbst gezogene OC Erwartungen von der CPU nicht erfüllt werden, ist das doch kein Grund sie zurück zu schicken.
> Wo willst du denn da die Grenze ziehen?
> ...


 

Eben. Wenn sie defekt ist, wird dir keiner sagen, du darfst sie nicht zurückschicken. Du hast für etwas funktionshähiges bezahlt, also musst du es auch erhalten. Doch wenn das Produkt nicht das erreicht, was du dir erhoffst, gibt es dir keinen Grund es zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er muss die Kosten ja letztendlich auf alle umwälzen, was soll er denn sonst machen, den finanziellen Verlust alleine stemmen?
> Der andere Käufer, der nicht um die letzte Taktfrequenz kämpft, ist der Dumme, denn er muss das mit bezahlen, was wenige verbocken.


Ich sage ja nicht, dass jeder, der seine CPU nicht auf 4.5 GHz takten kann, sie zurückschicken soll, aber in Einzelfällen wie dem von Frink finde ich es ok. Wenn er lange gespart hat, verstehe ich ihn 100% wenn er was ganz anderes erwartet hat.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, wieso jetzt alle auf meiner Meinung rumhaken. Ich finde es schließlich nur in Frinks Fall absolut OK, daran könnt ihr auch nichts ändern


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Okay Leute, *jetzt reichts aber!*
> Es erschreckt mich dass sogar Mods hier anfangen mich persönlich anzugreifen, zu werten und mir Dinge zu unterstellen.
> Ich habe ein Dreivierteljahr gespart um mir diese CPU leisten zu können, nebenbei arbeite ich und mach in zwei Monaten Abi.
> Es ist also *verdammt viel Geld für mich*
> ...


 Du solltest wie schon gesagt wurde, die Diskussion nicht zu sehr auf dich beziehen. Wenn die CPU nicht richtig funktioniert hat, dann zurück damit, wobei natürlich auch dein MB der Schuldige sein könnte.

Nur für den Fall das es eben doch nicht nur @stock Betrieb probleme gab, nimms dir zu Herzen 

Ansonsten war die ganze Diskussion auf Wa1locks SEHR fragwürdige Sichtweise bezogen, die hier sehr wenige wohl teilen werden.

EDIT:
Wa1lock, meinen und sagen sind 2 fundamental unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Um nochmal kurz was einzuwerfen:
Soetwas finde ich bspw. nicht OK:
Biete NEUES selektiertes Sigma 3 Jahre Garantie - DSLR-Forum

Da wurde definitiv auf Kosten des Händlers selektiert und dann zum eigenen Nutzen verkauft.

Ich glaube ihr unterscheidet da nicht 

Edit:


> Wa1lock, meinen und sagen sind 2 fundamental unterschiedliche Dinge.


Willst du mir kurz den Zsmh. erklären? Evtl. per Pinnwand, sonst wird hier der ganze Thread mit zugespammt


----------



## Skysnake (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Du hast etwas anderes geschrieben als du meintest, und nur das gesagte/geschrieben zählt. Man kann ja (noch) zum Glück nicht in den Kopf eines Menschen rein schauen  Mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## Marvin82 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese.... kommt mir das 
Es gibt keinen Grund, auch so aussagen wie "ich habe lange gespart um mir es leisten zu können" um HW zurück zu schicken wenn sie das erwarteten OC nicht erreichen...
Für sowas gibt es dann Ebay oder den Marktplatz.....

Dann rum heulen wenn die preise steigen weil es echt immer öfter praktiziert wird. 
Ich habe es auch nicht dicke trotzdem mache ich sowas nicht da es betrug ist.... Punkt .


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> *Dieser Prozessor funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß*
> Ich habe ihn eingebaut, alle Settings auf Auto und er ist mehrfach abgestürzt und lief instabil. Hätte ich keine Ahnung von Rechnern hätte ich ihn an dem Punkt schon ausgebaut und zurückgeschickt. Da ich aber eben Ahnung davon habe, habe ich vorher noch geguckt ob er sich vllt doch ganz passabel takten lässt, dann hätte ich persönlich ihn nämlich behalten, da er meine persönlichen Anforderungen doch erfüllt hätte.
> Dies tut er aber ebenfalls nicht.


 
Behalte bitte deinen Auswurf bei dir, so funktioniert das im Dienstleistungsgewerbe. Wenn etwas nicht richtig funktioniert, schickt man es zurück.


----------



## Spinal (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sagt mal, die Core Spannung die bei CPU Z angezeigt wird, ist das verlässlich? Bei Core Temp habe ich bei VID einen ganz anderen Wert, oder ist das nicht die gleiche Spannung?



XE85 schrieb:


> Also wenn du mit den Spannungen innerhalb der Spzifikation bleibst kann da relativ wenig passieren. Diese sind ohnehin sehr großzügig (zB 1,4Volt bei Vcore). Der 2. wichtige Punkt ist das man möglichst keine Spannungen im BIOS(UEFI) auf "Auto" lässt sondern alle manuell auf den entsprechenden Wert fixiert - das ist gleich erledigt, die CPU spezifische Spannung wird in der Regel angezeigt. Manche Boards heben sonst beim übertakten gewisse spannungen, teilweise sogar in gefährliche Regionen, an. Wichtig ist natürlich auch immer das man auf die Temps achtet.
> 
> mfg


 
Vielen Dank. Vielleicht werde ich mich da mal ranwagen. Der Tipp mit den manuellen Spannungen ist sehr gut, das wäre ich selber nicht drauf gekommen.
Btw. habe ich jetzt BIOS 1.4 auf dem Board und mein Ram scheint auch mit DDR3 1600 MHz CL8 einwandfrei zu laufen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Marvin82 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Core temp zeigt immer das gleiche an 0,8250v


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

hm... auch mein neues System läuft nicht ganz wie es soll...


----------



## Spinal (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@Marvin82 
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wie meinst du das? Core Temp zeigt bei mir im Leerlauf 0,8606 V an, CPU Z 0,848 V. Und unter Vollast mit 3,5 GHz zeigt Core Temp 1,23 V und CPU Z 1,18 V an.

@Superwip
Aha...und was läuft nicht?

bye
Spinal


----------



## elitepilot (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Wiederrufsfrist laut FAG gilt nur, wenn man das Produk in einem Umfeld testet, wie es auch im Laden üblich ist. Also ich habe noch niemanden gesehn, der in nen Laden geht und sich eine Intel CPU vorführen lässt. Also ist es nur Kulanz, wenn Händler diese zurücknehmen. Wenn diese beim zurücksenden als defekt gekennzeichnet wurde, wandert die in den Müll und Intel erstattet über den Großhändler das Geld. Meist landen diese CPU's dann aber wieder beim nächsten Kunden, der sich dann vieleicht tierrisch drüber ärgert.


----------



## Marvin82 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> @Marvin82
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wie meinst du das? Core Temp zeigt bei mir im Leerlauf 0,8606 V an, CPU Z 0,848 V. Und unter Vollast mit 3,5 GHz zeigt Core Temp 1,23 V und CPU Z 1,18 V an.
> 
> @Superwip
> ...


 ok ....
Dann wurde es in der neusten Version wohl gefixed 
Hab noch eine ältere drauf und die hat immer das gleiche an gezeigt
werde sie morgen mal testen.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Aha...und was läuft nicht?


 
Wenn die GraKa im ersten PCIe Slot steckt kommt es manchmal zu Systemfreezes, insbesondere beim Abspielen von Videos; es scheint also ein Problem mit dem PCIe Interface zu geben, das kann natürlich auch am MB liegen; ich hab den CPU gerade neu eingebaut, vielleicht geht es jetzt wieder, aber ich muss die WakÜ erstmal wieder montieren

Vielleicht ein Problem mit dem Bonding


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



elitepilot schrieb:


> Die Wiederrufsfrist laut FAG gilt nur, wenn man das Produk in einem Umfeld testet, wie es auch im Laden üblich ist. Also ich habe noch niemanden gesehn, der in nen Laden geht und sich eine Intel CPU vorführen lässt. Also ist es nur Kulanz, wenn Händler diese zurücknehmen. Wenn diese beim zurücksenden als defekt gekennzeichnet wurde, wandert die in den Müll und Intel erstattet über den Großhändler das Geld. Meist landen diese CPU's dann aber wieder beim nächsten Kunden, der sich dann vieleicht tierrisch drüber ärgert.


Die werden dann aber als Tray verkauft, die kauft keiner des weiß 
@Superwip Ist natürlich ärgerlich :/ Btw. die CPU


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Der Neueinbau hat auch nichts gebracht

Fragt sich nun, ob das Problem am CPU oder am MB liegt...


----------



## PCTom (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Neueinbau hat auch nichts gebracht
> 
> Fragt sich nun, ob das Problem am CPU oder am MB liegt...


willkommen im Club der 2011er geschädigten  ich bin auch 1 Monat lang wegen einen Bug fast verzweifelt 
zum Schluß wars das Board oder die Kombie aus CPU und Board ein neues Board und es lief


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Oder wir sehen hier den Grund für die fehlende PCI-E 3.0 Spezifikation.

So was wäre natürlich SEHR ärgerlich, wenn das PCI-E Interface zicken machen würde...

Bei 2.0 dürfte es allerdings eigentlich auf keinen Fall passieren, oder habt ihr PCI-E 3.0 Karten gehabt?


----------



## PCTom (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder wir sehen hier den Grund für die fehlende PCI-E 3.0 Spezifikation.
> 
> So was wäre natürlich SEHR ärgerlich, wenn das PCI-E Interface zicken machen würde...
> 
> Bei 2.0 dürfte es allerdings eigentlich auf keinen Fall passieren, oder habt ihr PCI-E 3.0 Karten gehabt?



wenn das so wäre wäre es sehr hart, weil warscheinlich alle einen C2er haben die jetzt über Probleme schreiben  und beim C2er soll ja PCI3.0 offiziell dabei sein von Intel aus


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab (noch) eine GTX 275 aber das Problem tritt auch mit einer GT 220 auf, die ich testweise eingebaut habe; die PCIe Version (1.0/2.0/3.0) kann man auch im UEFI festlegen, das hat aber keine Auswirkung auf das Problem

Bevor ich auf die Idee gekommen bin die Grafikkarte in einen anderen Slot zu stecken hab ich natürlich alles mögliche ausprobiert...


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das hört sich schon VERDAMMT strange an 

Von euch hat nicht rein zufällig wer ein hochwertiges Speicheroszi rum stehen, und würde mal die Signale vom betroffenen PCI-E Slot abgreifen, um zu schauen, ob die Signalqualität/ranges stimmt 

Was anderes wird wohl wohl nicht übrig bleiben, um dem Problem weiter nach zu gehen. 

Das schreit fast nach PCGH


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hab hier leider nur ein altes PC-Oszi mit 200MS/s und auch keine PCIe Messkarte... ich hab ja nichtmal ein zweites Mainboard, in dem ich den CPU testen könnte bzw. einen anderen CPU


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

TEstkarte brauchste da nicht zwingend, sondern "einfach" nur paar Drähte. Das ist dann aber schon ne ganz schöne Fummelei.

Fragt sich halt nur, ob man damit noch was sieht. 

Könnte aber schon sein, das die Signalpegel nicht innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen. 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit die Spannung am PCI-E Port abzusenken? Wenn ja versuchs mal.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es ist es leider nicht möglich mit dem Board die PCIe Spannung zu verändern; ich hab es jetzt nochmal mit PCIe 1.0 versucht, das ändert aber auch nichts

Ich glaube, ich werde Morgen einfach einen auf Prof. Frink machen und den CPU auf Verdacht zurückgeben/umtauschen


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da tippe ich aber eher aufs Board, wenn die Graka im 2. Slot funktioniert. Da kann doch *die* CPU nichts für


----------



## PCTom (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

eben schick das Board ein ich glaub auch nicht das es die CPU ist du kannst ja erstmal auf Verdacht ein 2tes Board kaufen so wie ich  wenns funzt kommt eines in die RMA


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Da tippe ich aber eher aufs Board, wenn die Graka im 2. Slot funktioniert. Da kann doch *die* CPU nichts für


 Wa1lock, du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen 

Woher kommt denn "das" PCI-E aus dem Slot? Ah ja richtig, von der CPU.

Die Lanes an den unterschiedlichen Slots sind auch nicht die selben von der CPU. Wir erinnern uns ja, PCI-E ist eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung.

Und selbst wenn nicht, kann es sein, dass der erste nicht funktioniert, wenn die Spannungen, die dort abfallen zu hoch sind, also über den Sollwerten. Dann funktioniert das genau so wenig, wie wenn Sie zu niedrig sind. Da gibts unzählige Varianten, warum das auch an der CPU hängen kann.

Ich würde Superwip allerdings auch eher empfehlen, zuerst mit einem anderen Board zu testen, ob es nicht daran liegt. Hast doch sicherlich einen Laden bei dir in der Nähe, wo du das testen lassen kannst. Oder? 

Ansonsten, ist Board&CPU vom gleichen Händler? Wenn ja, frag mal bei dem nach, was du machen sollst. Die Offenheit zahlt sich meist durch schnelle Bearbeitung aus, vor allem wenns doch jeweils an der anderen Komponente liegt.


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Von euch hat nicht rein zufällig wer ein hochwertiges Speicheroszi rum  stehen, und würde mal die Signale vom betroffenen PCI-E Slot abgreifen,  um zu schauen, ob die Signalqualität/ranges stimmt



Hab ich, allerdings keines das die 5GHz einer PCIe Verbindung sinnvoll darstellen kann - Ich würde maximal Pixelbrei sehen.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich hätte "eins", aber halt kein Board


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Ansonsten, ist Board&CPU vom gleichen Händler?


 
Leider eben nicht; das Board ist ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, soweit ich weiß von Amazon, der CPU ist vom DiTech; da letzterer einfacher zu erreichen ist schau ich mal vorbei, vielleicht können sie den CPU ja auch testen; für die 600€, die mich der CPU gekostet hat erwarte ich schon ein wenig Service...

Das Board könnte ich ja ebenfalls nur auf Verdacht tauschen



> Hab ich, allerdings keines das die 5GHz einer PCIe Verbindung sinnvoll darstellen kann - Ich würde maximal Pixelbrei sehen.


 
2,5 GHz würden auch reichen, der Fehler tritt ja auch schon auf, wenn man PCIe auf 1.0 festlegt


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wa1lock, du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen
> 
> Woher kommt denn "das" PCI-E aus dem Slot? Ah ja richtig, von der CPU.
> 
> ...


Kennste kaputte Kontake, Leiterbahnen etc?  Das solltest du besser wissen Sky  Jeder Slot ist schließlich direkt oder per Zusatzchip angebunden, gut die normale Anbindung kanns nicht sein, aber wenn Splitter verbaut sind, haste den Fehler


----------



## Skysnake (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

klar kanns das sein, ist aber eher selten. Die MBs sind recht einfach zu testen. Zudem treten da eher globale Fehler auf. Es kann aber natürlich trotzdem sein.


Btw haste mal geschaut, ob die Pins alle richtig Kontaktieren ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Neueinbau hat auch nichts gebracht
> 
> Fragt sich nun, ob das Problem am CPU oder am MB liegt...


 
Im Zweifel würde ich umtauschen.
Du kannst zwar schlossern, weißt aber nie genau, ob das Problem dann auch wirklich weg ist, wenn du mal eine Zeit lang keine Probleme hast.


----------



## Spinal (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hat eigentlich jemand schon den 3820? Mich würden mal ein paar Meinungen zu dem interessieren 
Den hatte ich nämlich auch zuerst im Auge, mich dann aber doch für den 6 Kerner entscheiden 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCTom (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

der 3820 bringt 40 Lanes hat aber nur mit PCIe2.0 die 6Kerner hätten dann schon 3.0 Unterstützung ansonsten sind alle die ich kenn mit dem 3820 zufrieden 

Intel® Core


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Spinal schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon den 3820? Mich würden mal ein paar Meinungen zu dem interessieren
> Den hatte ich nämlich auch zuerst im Auge, mich dann aber doch für den 6 Kerner entscheiden
> 
> bye
> Spinal


Kommt demnächst an


----------



## tobibo (19. Februar 2012)

Hat der 3820 wirklich nur PCI-E 2.0 oder nur eben kein “offizielles“ 3.0 wie die C1 6-Kerner?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Geht's auch in verständlich? Der i7-3820 hat offiziell kein PCI-E 3.0, inoffiziell erreichen die Chips aber die nötige Datentransferrate.


----------



## Spinal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Der 3930k hat auch meines Wissens nach im C2 Stepping kein offizielles PCI-E 3.0, ist also alles gleich wie beim 3820.

Was mich wundert, laut Intel hat der 3820 eine Turbo Frequenz von 3,8 GHz. Das wundert mich etwas, so war doch immer von 3,9 GHz die Rede. Das wären ja nur max. 200 MHz mehr, während die 6 Kerner 600 MHz mehr machen und selbst die Sockel 1155  Vierkerner 400 Mhz machen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## tobibo (19. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Geht's auch in verständlich? Der i7-3820 hat offiziell kein PCI-E 3.0, inoffiziell erreichen die Chips aber die nötige Datentransferrate.



Das meinte ich


----------



## XE85 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Xeons sind nun bei Geizhals gelistet:

Xeon E5 in Intel Xeon | Geizhals Deutschland

In einem englischen Shop sind 3 CPUs (laut Shop) sogar lagernd - wobei bei der Bewertung ist die Angabe fraglich.

Los gehts hier im Momment bei 450€ für die 6 Kerner und 1200€ für die 8 Kerner.

Die Modelle nach Kernen aufgeschlüsselt:

8 Kerner/20MB L3:

2650L - 1,8GHz
2650 - 2,0GHz - aktuell ~1200€
2660 - 2,2GHz
2665 - 2,4GHz
2670 - 2,6GHz - aktuell ~1700€
2680 - 2,7GHz
2690 - 2,9GHz
2687W - 3,1GHz 


6 Kerner/15MB L3:

1650 - 3,2GHz
1660 - 3,3GHz
2620 - 2,0GHz - aktuell ~450€
2630L - 2,0GHz
2630 - 2,3GHz
2640 - 2,5GHz
2667 - 2,9GHz


4 Kerner/10MB L3:

1620 - 3,6GHz
2603 - 1,8GHz
2643 - 3,3GHz


2 Kerner/5 MB L3:

2637 - 3,0Ghz

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Der Preis für den kleinsten Octa wäre sogar noch human. Bin eher von 1.5k ausgegangen für den Kleinsten.

Naja, wird sich ja dann bald zeigen, was geht mit OC und was nicht. Die 1.2k wären auf jeden Fall ein besserer dienst als die i7 EE


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

8 Kerne und 3.1 GHz, das klingt doch ziemlich geil (und wohl auch teuer)


----------



## Spinal (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja, hat aber eine TDP von 150 Watt 
Mich wundert etwas, dass bei den 6 Kernern einige Modelle eine 1 vorne haben, andere eine 2. Von den Taktfrequenzen könnten die mit der 1 vorne die gleichen Modelle wie die bisherigen Core i7 sein.


----------



## biohaufen (22. Februar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hat aber eine TDP von 150 Watt
> Mich wundert etwas, dass bei den 6 Kernern einige Modelle eine 1 vorne haben, andere eine 2. Von den Taktfrequenzen könnten die mit der 1 vorne die gleichen Modelle wie die bisherigen Core i7 sein.



Wow, eine TDP von 150W und ich fand die 130W von meinem i7 920 schon übertrieben :o


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Naja, dafür hast du die doppelte Anzahl der Kerne.
Ist doch auch was?


----------



## biohaufen (22. Februar 2012)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, dafür hast du die doppelte Anzahl der Kerne.
> Ist doch auch was?



Naja, ne.... Ich möchte lieber eine TDP von 90Watt und 6 Kerne. Kann es sein das alleine SMT schon 20W mehr verursacht ?? Denn sobald SMT deaktiviert ist sind die Temps 10C weniger.


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Pfff
Die Pentium Ds hatten 130w TDP bei einem Kern+HT


----------



## biohaufen (22. Februar 2012)

Shones schrieb:
			
		

> Pfff
> Die Pentium Ds hatten 130w TDP bei einem Kern+HT



Die konnte man ja auch mit einer brennenden Mülltonne vergleichen  Genauso schnell und genauso heiß!


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Der Pentium D hatte zwei (Pentium IV) Kerne und kein HT...

Die Xeon Variante "Tulsa" hatte aber teilweise HT und bis zu 150W TDP


Mich schreckt die TDP jedenfalls überhaupt nicht, wer sich so einen CPU leistet sollte sich auch einen vernünftigen Kühler leisten können; moderne GPUs fressen zum Teil auch noch weit mehr...


----------



## PCTom (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Pentium D hatte zwei (Pentium IV) Kerne und kein HT...
> 
> Die Xeon Variante "Tulsa" hatte aber teilweise HT und bis zu 150W TDP
> 
> ...



das sehe ich genau so  wern sich High CPU+GPU zulegt sollte sich über die TDP im klaren sein und die dazugehörige Kühlung gleich mit einplanen


----------



## Spinal (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Schon richtig, aber es ist eben auch ein Argument was derzeit gegen solche Hi End CPUs spricht. Denn nur die Wenigsten brauchen heute diese Leistung und man bekommt wahrscheinlich bald mit der Ivy bridge Mittelklasse vielleicht knapp 80% der Sandy Bridge E 6-Kern Leistung bei einer TDP von nur 77 Watt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Shones (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sry dass ich wieder OT laber, aber bist du dir sicher, dass er zwei Kerne ohne HT hat?
Wenn ich den bei mir einbau steht nämlich HT enabled aufm Bootscreen


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Sry dass ich wieder OT laber, aber bist du dir sicher, dass er zwei Kerne ohne HT hat?


 
Ja.

-> Intel® Pentium® D Processor - Overview

Das Mainboard will dir wohl nur sagen, dass HT nicht explizit deaktiviert ist


----------



## Shones (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ok wieder was gelernt


----------



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Auf die HT Anzeigen kannste nen feuchten Furz geben. Unter Linux wird auch bei allen möglichen CPUs HT unter den Features bei Intel CPUs angezeigt, die gar kein HT haben 

Keine Ahnung, was da mal verbrochen wurde, es interessiert aber scheinbar auch keinen, weshalb auch nichts geändert wird.


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Allerdings gab es durchaus singlecore CPUs mit 130W TDP: die Pentium (IV) Extreme Editions; die "Potomac" Xeons kamen immerhin auf 129W

Die ersten ITANIUM und ITANIUM II CPUs waren auch Singlecores mit 130W TDP, ihre Nachfolger wurden dann wesentlich genügsamer, erst die aktuelle Generation "Tukwila" verbrät mit ihren im veralteten 65nm Verfahren gefertigten Chips bis zu 185W- aber das sind wenigstens Quadcores mit einer ansehnlichen Leistung


----------



## online (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hallo ich hab hier einen Intel i7 3820 der sich bei Installationen nicht hoch taktet ist das normal den mit 1.2 Ghz dauern die Installationen lange.


----------



## Shones (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



> Hallo ich hab hier einen Intel i7 3820 der sich bei Installationen nicht  hoch taktet ist das normal den mit 1.2 Ghz dauern die Installationen  lange.


Für Installationen wird die CPU kaum gebraucht
deswegen läuft sie heruntergetaktet, um Energie zu sparen.
Beim Installieren werden hauptsächlich die Festplatte und evtl. das Laufwerk beansprucht
Und ja das ist normal bei den meisten Programmen. Wenn das schneller gehen soll, brauchst du ne SSD


----------



## McZonk (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Frisch aus der Presse : 3930K (C1) @ 4,6 GHz / DDR3-2.133 @ 1,296/1,1250 Volt -* rockt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neox (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Presse : 3930K (C1) @ 4,6 GHz / DDR3-2.133 @ 1,296/1,1250 Volt -* rockt *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hust hust **

Angeber ** hust hust **


----------



## *SubZone* (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

net schlecht aber wofür soviel leistung also ich habe bei meinem sys ca 15 cpu auslastung und zocke die neusten titel.
hast du die cpu luft oder wasser gekühlt????


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> net schlecht aber wofür soviel leistung also ich habe bei meinem sys ca 15 cpu auslastung und zocke die neusten titel.
> hast du die cpu luft oder wasser gekühlt????


 Es geht nur um den Spass am Übertakten und um das Ausloten des Taktpotenziasl von CPU und Board . CPU war natürlich wassergkühlt (High-End, Cuplex Kryos, 420er Radi). SB-E beherrscht man in diesen Taktregionen wirklich mit keinem Luftkühler mehr (Es wird ja langsam schon mit der Wakü eng).


----------



## *SubZone* (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ahh okay ich hatte mal gelesen das es für mein altes sys mit nem 2600k mit luft bis zu 4,5ghz zu erreichen wären.
aber wie es sich bei den extreme sandy verhält weiss ich noch nicht da habe ich meinen noch net so drauf getrimmt da ich über die leistung ohne übertakten richtig faszinierend finde.


----------



## PCTom (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

nen SBN-E unter Luft max 4GHz  wird ja mit einer H100 schon bei 4.5GHz eng und bei 4.8 sprengt man die 80° Marke da ist unter Luft nicht drann zu denken 

nicht der beste CPU aber geht schon


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

15 Minuten Prime? Das kannst du aber noch nicht für voll nehmen 

Die Abwärme ist aber schon krank - wenn man überlegt, dass eine Corsair H100 bei 4,8 GHz nach nicht einmal 3 Minuten schon überfordert ist, zeigt was da wirklich an Wärme auf kleinem Raum abzuführen ist.


----------



## xTc (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Zum kurzen Antesten würde ich lieber nen 960K Run nehmen. 
Wobei ich gern wissen würde ob die 1,26 Volt die 4,5 GHz länger stabil halten.

Auf das ding gehört ne richtige Wakü. Punkt.


----------



## PCTom (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

@ McZonk der hält länger durch bei 4.5GHz und 1.26V Screens mach ich dann am Woe nur ist mir das schon zu Hot für 24/7  und ja wie ihr wisst der heizt ordentlich 
@XTC ja auf jeden Fall WaKü nur als ich mir den zum Release geholt hatte dachte ich mir mir die H100 wirds schon reissen  jetzt bin ich schlauer  
ne WaKü min 360er Radi würde bei mir auch gleich ein neues Case bedeuten, vielleicht irgendwann mal jetzt passt es so mit 4GHz 24/7


----------



## Bl0ody666 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

will auch endlich loslegen, **** dhl..**** planet4one 


scheint aber ordentlich Leistung zu haben,bin gespannt wie er unter meiner wakü ackern wird.
erwarte mind. 5ghz


----------



## *SubZone* (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich habe auf meinem 3960x von antec die wakü lösung glaube es ist die 620 version die auch intel von asetek fertigen lässt ist baugleich mit der antec was ich habe nur da wird das ding recht warm und mit dem neuen board noch wärmer da mir mein anderes leider kaput gegangen ist nur ich muss mal überprüfen ob die cpu auch nen schaden hat oder kann mir von euch einer evtl verraten ob die cpu bei mobo absturz also defekt auch nen schaden bekommen hat??


----------



## Bl0ody666 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

solange du nicht mit der Spannung rum gespielt hast, kann ich mir es nicht vorstellen.


----------



## PCTom (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> ich habe auf meinem 3960x von antec die wakü lösung glaube es ist die 620 version die auch intel von asetek fertigen lässt ist baugleich mit der antec was ich habe nur da wird das ding recht warm und mit dem neuen board noch wärmer da mir mein anderes leider kaput gegangen ist nur ich muss mal überprüfen ob die cpu auch nen schaden hat oder kann mir von euch einer evtl verraten ob die cpu bei mobo absturz also defekt auch nen schaden bekommen hat??



normal eine Singelradilösung ist kaum oder nicht besser wie ein guter Luftkühler und die 2011er CPUs werden nun mal recht warm brauchst nichts einschicken 

@BLOody666 nein 5GHz dauerhaft nur mit Chiller,KoKü möglich


----------



## *SubZone* (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

okay übertaktet habe ich an dieser cpu nichts deswegen war ich etwas baff als auf einmal das ganze system stockte deswegen hatte ich ein bisschen angst die cpu etwas abbekommen hat.

wäre ja da ein 360er 6cm dicker radi perfekt ?? oder ist das schon übertrieben???

da ich die graka´s nicht mehr mit kühlen werde da ich da mir 2 zerschossen habe und da hätte ich noch die sachen übrig xD


----------



## PCTom (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



*SubZone* schrieb:


> okay übertaktet habe ich an dieser cpu nichts deswegen war ich etwas baff als auf einmal das ganze system stockte deswegen hatte ich ein bisschen angst die cpu etwas abbekommen hat.
> 
> wäre ja da ein 360er 6cm dicker radi perfekt ?? oder ist das schon übertrieben???
> 
> da ich die graka´s nicht mehr mit kühlen werde da ich da mir 2 zerschossen habe und da hätte ich noch die sachen übrig xD



nein nicht übertrieben so kann man ihn auf 4.5GHz+ halten


----------



## *SubZone* (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

gut ^^ xD

ich habe von nem kumpel gehört der auch nen high-end extreme hat nur vom 1366er sockel er hatte mal erwähnt das es eine übertakter garantie gibt und das man ca 30€ zahlen muss und wenn dann die cpu durch übertakten kaputt geht würde man sie von intel ausgetauscht bekommen weiss man darüber etwas oder is das ein gerücht ?


----------



## McZonk (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

*@SubZone: *Mal etwas konstruktive Kritik: Versuch doch bitte mal Satzzeichen in deinen Postings zu nutzen. Deine Beiträge sind aktuell wirklich sehr anstrengend zu lesen.

Zu Deiner Frage: Diese OC-Versicherung gibt es, sie wird aktuell als Pilotprojekt in den USA vertrieben. Man kann sie offensichtlich auf Intel.com aber auch als deutscher Nutzer kaufen.


----------



## *SubZone* (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

satzzeichen hmm neeee xD 

okay danke.

da werde ich mal bei intel schauen ^^

ehm noch ne frage was für eine wärmeleitpaste verwendet man da am besten???

oder braucht man da wärmeleit paste die auf flüssigmetall basiert???


----------



## Bl0ody666 (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



PCTom schrieb:


> @BLOody666 nein 5GHz dauerhaft nur mit Chiller,KoKü möglich


 wenn man so ca. 1000euro für sowas, wird dad nun auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen ^^

ach quark, fürs benchen muss es doch gehen ^^

Status bericht:
Versender geht nicht ans tele,keine email von den mehr seit 3 tagen..dhl weis auch nix.
bis auf die ram/mainboard kühler,da nicht verfügbar in mom.
ist alles da..bis auf die wichtigsten sachen..mainboard,cpu und speicher


----------



## *SubZone* (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

habe meinen prozi mit nem 360er und einem 120er radiator versorgt , und es ist angenehm leise und kühl


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Update! Nachdem der Techniker beim DiTech mich überzeugt hat, dass es am Mainboard liegt hab ich dieses nun zurückgeschickt und von Amazon eine Gutschrift bekommen, mit der ich ein neues gekauft habe...

...die Probleme hören damit aber nicht auf: das neue Mainboard ist offensichtlich gebraucht (WLP Spuren) aber da könnte ich ja noch ein Auge zudrücken- allerdings tritt der selbe Fehler nach wie vor auf! Also ist es wohl doch der CPU 

Oder Amazon hat mir das selbe defekte MB ein zweites Mal verkauft


----------



## Spinal (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also wenn du ein gebrauchtes MB von Amazon bekommen hast welches nicht deins ist, deutet das vielleicht auch auf Probleme mit dem Mainboard allgemein hin. Welches Mainboard hast du denn bestellt?
Also ich finde es schon ungewöhnlich, wieviel Probleme es mit den neuen Prozessoren und Mainboards gibt 
Und leider hat man da auch nicht so schnell jemand im Bekanntenkreis, bei denen man mal die einzelnen Komponenten testen kann 

Drück dir die Daumen das es bald läuft 

Edit: Du hattest doch die CPU in einer Filiale geholt, oder? Können die Mitarbeiter die dort nicht testen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja, ich gehe Morgen wieder hin...

Es handelt sich um ein AsRock X79 Extreme4-M


----------



## Spinal (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, ich gehe Morgen wieder hin...
> 
> Es handelt sich um ein AsRock X79 Extreme4-M


 
Im Moment gibt es für gerade mal 149 Euro das MSI X79A GD45 bei Alternate. Falls du also günstig umsteigen willst, das nur als Hinweis. Aber das GD65 hat bei mir ein bissel rumgezickt und läuft erst seit anfang Februar mit aktuellem BIOS rund.


----------



## Superwip (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das MSI X79 GD45 kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage... das Asrock X79 Extreme4-M ist zur Zeit für mich eigentlich alternativenlos, sonst hätte ich nicht zwei mal das selbe Board genommen (allerdings war das Board wahrscheinlich sowieso von Anfang an unschuldig...)



Das MSI X79 GD45 bietet keinen PCI und keinen RS232, beides brauche ich aber, auf PCI könnte ich zur Not noch verzichten, auf RS232 jedoch nicht

Auch sonst bietet es eine schlechtere Anschlussvielfalt: weniger USBs, kein eSATA, nur ein PS/2 und kein dritter PCIe x16 Steckplatz womit es das einzige X79 Board sein dürfte, auf dem nichtmal die PCIe Lanes des CPU vollständig genutzt werden können

Auch das ASUS Rampage IV Gene kommt für mich nicht wirklich in Frage bzw. wäre die schlechtere Alternative


----------



## *SubZone* (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ja die neuen hardware teile der x79 serie finde ich auch noch etwas zu anfällig habe selbst ein x79 system nur macht mir die cpu etwas sorgen.
ich weiss nicht ob es bei 6kerner normal ist das das ganze sys mal stockt oder auch die cpu im windoof betrieb an die 40grad macht mit eingebauter wakü.
aber wie gesagt das stocken und das grobe bedienungs gefühl der cpu lässt mich leicht zittrig werden da ich nicht hoffe eine neue kaufen zu müssen oder auch sollen.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hast du schon Stabilitätstests (Prime und/oder LINPACK) versucht?

Hört sich aber nicht wirklich nach einem CPU Defekt an


----------



## *SubZone* (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

bis jetzt noch nicht werde morgen das mal längere zeit lang machen.
an was denkst du den woran es liegen könnte?
also am board denke ich nicht das es daran liegt oder doch ?? hmm keine ahnung ^^ hiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe xD


----------



## XE85 (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Die Xeons sind jetzt durchweg lieferbar:

CPUs/Intel Xeon mit Prozessortyp: Xeon E5-2600 | Geizhals Deutschland

Die 8 Kerner kosten aktuell 975 bis 1805€ - wobei das schnellste Modell Xeon E5-2687W "nur" 1655€ kostet.

mfg


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

sin die xeons spiele tauglich und haben die einen extra sockel????


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wie erwartet. Fragt sich nurnoch, ob sie auch OC tauglich sind; wenn ja war es ein Fehler den i7 3930k zu nehmen, wenn man bedenkt, dass das System noch immer nicht läuft 



> sin die xeons spiele tauglich und haben die einen extra sockel????


 
Ja, sie sind Spieletauglich, allerdings in den meisten Fällen nicht Spieletauglicher als die gleich teuren Core i7

Sie passen auf den Sockel 2011, ob alle Mainboards kompatibel sind bzw. ob ein Firmwareupdate nötig ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## ali-992 (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also ich hätte nicht gedacht das der E5-2687W bei einem Preis von 1655€ anfängt. Der fällt bestimmt in den nächsten 2 Monaten auf 1500€ .

Mal gucken welcher Maiboard Hersteller die Xeons offiziell unterstützt.


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

habe ja mein topmodell naja mal schauen was die so aufem kasten haben


----------



## ali-992 (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ja der 2687W hat schon nen ordentlichen Takt bei 8 Kernen. Ham die Xeons eigentlich einen Turbo?
 Es soll ja vielleicht auch ein i7-3980X kommen mit 8 Kernen.


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

das wäre cool ein 3980X mit 8 kernen ^^
die ivy bridge cpu´s weiss man da ob die auch auf den sockel 2011 passen?


----------



## ali-992 (5. März 2012)

Also bis jetzt heißt es da Ivy Bridge E auch auf den Sockel 2011 passen soll.


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

das wäre super weil wieder ein sockel wechsel naja ich finde das wäre nicht intel typisch .
sonder eher amd typisch aber möchte hier ja kein hersteller als gut oder schlecht beführworten es haben beide hersteller ihre reize xD
joa die ivy bridge sollen ja bis zu 30% mehr dampf unterm kessel haben soweit ich informiert bin.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



ali-992 schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt heißt es da Ivy Bridge E auch auf den Sockel 2011 passen soll.


 
Darauf würde ich mal Wetten abschließen. Aber einen 8 Kerner im Desktop sehe ich nur als Extreme Edition.


----------



## ali-992 (5. März 2012)

Soll ja wenn auch eine Extreme Edition sein i7-3980X. Aber ein Sockelwechsel würde nicht zu Intels Tick-Tock Strategie passen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Allerdings weiß du nicht genau was Intel genau plant. Immerhin ist Sandy E die dritte Ausbaustufe der Core i Architektur. Ivy E wäre demnach immer noch die dritte Ausbaustufe. Die Sandys für Sockel 1155 waren aber die zweite Generation. Das ist schon komisch.


----------



## *SubZone* (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich lasse mich auch mal überraschen. wäre toll wenn die auf den sockel 2011 passen würde.
ich denke so wenn ein neuer sockel kommt wozu weil die ganzen die sich evtl jetzt eine cpu plus board gekauft haben bis die ivy´s da sind und dann wieder wechseln müssen wäre ja doof.
finde ich aber ich bin mal gespannt wann die auf dem markt erhältlich sind.


----------



## PCTom (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie erwartet. Fragt sich nurnoch, ob sie auch OC tauglich sind; wenn ja war es ein Fehler den i7 3930k zu nehmen, wenn man bedenkt, dass das System noch immer nicht läuft



Sandy E ist zwar etwas zickig aber an was liegt es bei Dir das es nicht läuft


----------



## ali-992 (6. März 2012)

Warum schickst du den i7 nicht zurück und holst die einen Xeon?


----------



## XE85 (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Asrock legt offenbar noch eins drauf bei den Boards:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Und von GB ein UD5 mit SAS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ali-992 (6. März 2012)

Die Boards sehen schon gut aus. Bin mit meinem Sabertooth aber auch sehr zufrieden. Vor allem laufen auf dem auch die Xeons.


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

ich bin mit meinem asus rampage 4 extreme auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wo sind denn die Unterschiede beim Asrock Extreme11 zum Extreme9?
Hast du da einen Link?



*SubZone* schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem asus rampage 4 extreme auch sehr zufrieden.


 
Ich nur zum Teil da das Mainboard schon recht eigenwillig ist.
Ich überlege mir schon ob ich mir das Extreme9 kaufen soll aber wenn es jetzt ein Extreme11 gibt -- da muss ich schauen was das mehr liefert.


----------



## *SubZone* (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

wie meinst du das mit dem eigenwilligen board ?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Hallo, hat jemand GESICHERTE Erkenntnisse darüber, ob ein 3930K im C1-Stepping oder C2-Stepping besser zu OCen ist? Auf Virtualisierung kann ich getrost verzichten. Normalerweise ist davon auszugehen, daß ein C2 besser sei, aber ich frage eben besser nach!

Das Netz ist voller Treffer über die Frage, C1 vs C2, aber alle eiern nur rum, niemand sagt konkret, wieviel Takt mit wieviel Spannung bei gleicher Kühlung erreicht wird. Zumindest bin ich zu blöd, das zu finden.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## McZonk (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Es gibt Solche und Solche - sowohl bei C1, wie auch bei C2. Oder auch anders ausgedrückt: Du stellst eine Frage die keine Antwort hat. 

Es ist  nicht mal eine klare Tendenz erkennbar, es gibt sowohl beim C1, wie auch beim C2 sehr gute Chips, aber genau so bei beiden Steppings absolute Krücken. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dass du eine gut übertaktbare CPU bekommst, musst du gebraucht und vorgetestet in Marktplätzen kaufen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

'Danke, wenn es nicht mal eine Tendenz gibt, dann ist es ja wirklich egal. Ich probier einfach selbst einen C1. Wenn der mit meinem ex-980X nicht mithalten kann (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann), dann verkaufe ich ihn wieder und besorge einen C2. Ganz einfach. 

TIP: *Unbedingt JETZT die X58-Plattform abstoßen. In einem halben Jahr ist es vorbei mit den hohen Preisen, die man damit jetzt noch erzielt. *

*Habe gerade meinen 980X verkauft und kann mir jetzt davon einen 3930K kaufen. Mein Board hat ebenfalls 188€ gebracht, da gibts jetzt für 120 Euro Aufpreis ein Rampage IV Extreme. Das ergibt eine komplette Erneuerung für nur 120 Euro Aufpreis. Das ist nur noch JETZT möglich; und natürlich mit einer guten Verkaufspräsentation in der Bucht. Natürlich hat der X58 noch satt und genug Power, aber darum gehts hier nicht.*


MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Spinal (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Also für 120 Flocken Aufpreis war das ein super Deal 




*SubZone* schrieb:


> das wäre super weil wieder ein sockel wechsel naja ich finde das wäre nicht intel typisch .
> sonder eher amd typisch aber möchte hier ja kein hersteller als gut oder schlecht beführworten es haben beide hersteller ihre reize xD
> joa die ivy bridge sollen ja bis zu 30% mehr dampf unterm kessel haben soweit ich informiert bin.


 
AMD typisch? Naja, ist nicht das Thema, aber Sockelwechsel bei AMD gabs meiner Ansicht nach nicht oft, so laufen Phenom 2 CPUs auf AM2 bis AM3+ Boards, der Sockel 754 war dafür nur ganz kurz am Markt. Bei Intel waren die 1156 Boards recht kurzlebig. Gibt solche und solche. Aber zum Thema Ivy Bridge, wie in der PCGH in einem Interview stand, wäre es gemäß Intels Tradition und von daher zu erwarten dass die Ivy Bridge E Prozessoren auf den aktuellen Chipsätzen laufen.
Aber du meinst doch auch Ivy Bridge E und nicht die bald erscheinenden Ivy Bridges, oder? Die sind ja erstmal für den Sockel 1155.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Dual Sockel 2011 Platte?


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Klar, massig sogar. Du denkst dabei aber sicherlich eher an OC-Boards. Von denen gibt es nicht so viele, aber deutlich mehr, als bei Sockel 1366.

ECGA, Gigabyte, ASUS bringen auf jeden Fall eins. Eventuell noch der eine oder andere Hersteller mehr.


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ich meine die richtigen Dual Sockel Boards. 2x i7 3960X wäre doch echt lustig


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das geht nicht, da kein QPI-Port da ist bei diesen CPUs, um diese untereinander zu verbinden. Multi-Sockel geht immer nur mit Xeons bzw Opterons bei AMD.

Und von Gigabyte, EVGA und ASUS kommen echte Dual-Sockel-Boards. Genau wie von IBM und SuperMicro. Bei letzterem kannste die sogar einzeln kaufen.


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Achso, naja dann halt 2x die Serverversion des i7 3960X  

Habe ja gerde Quad Boards entdeckt - 4x den schnellsten Opteron a 16 Kerne mit 2600mhz Takt  Dazu 4 HD7970 wenn dann BF3 nicht läuft weiß ich nicht


----------



## ali-992 (11. März 2012)

Und was würde der Spaß dann kosten? Aber wäre schon geil 

Was aber noch geiler wäre 8 Xeon E7. 80 reelle Kerne, 160 virtuelle. Dazu noch läbische 2TB RAM.


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

8-10 K€ bestimmt.
CPU mit 2000€ x 2 = 4000€
4x HD7970 = 2000€
256 GB RAM  Bestimmt nochmal 1000€
Mega Board 750€

Dazu noch ein paar 2000Watt Netzteile und dann läuft Battlefield


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Das würde nicht sonderlich gut laufen  BF3 kann mir so vielen Threads nichts anfangen....

Da wärst du mit dem Topmodell des BD ausm Desktop besser bedient. Die Taktraten der Opterons sind zu niedrig.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du mit einem SB System da eh immer besser fährst. (leider traurig aber wahr )


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das würde nicht sonderlich gut laufen  BF3 kann mir so vielen Threads nichts anfangen....
> 
> Da wärst du mit dem Topmodell des BD ausm Desktop besser bedient. Die Taktraten der Opterons sind zu niedrig.
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du mit einem SB System da eh immer besser fährst. (leider traurig aber wahr )


 

Ich weiß,

aber es wäre doch megahammer geil  Das wäre doch der größte E-*****  
Kann Win überhaupt mit 12Kernen und 32 Threads hantieren?


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Da gibt es schon eine Reihe an Möglichkeiten:
Mainboards/Intel Xeon mit Sockel: dual Sockel-2011 | Geizhals.at EU

besonders heraus sticht das ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, welches über 4 vollwertige PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplätze verfügt und offiziell Quad-CrossFireX oder Quad-SLI tauglich ist


Soweit ich weiß kann man aber mit keinem der bisher erschienenen MBs übertakten außer vielleicht mit jenen des IBM System x


b2w wie sich herausgestellt hat ist es bei meinem PC doch nicht der CPU... anscheinend hat mir Amazon tatsächlich das selbe defekte Mainboard gleich zwei mal verkauft


----------



## GoldenMic (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Ivy Bridge bekommt keinen Extra Thread?


----------



## Neox (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon eine Reihe an Möglichkeiten:
> Mainboards/Intel Xeon mit Sockel: dual Sockel-2011 | Geizhals.at EU
> 
> besonders heraus sticht das ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, welches über 4 vollwertige PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplätze verfügt und offiziell Quad-CrossFireX oder Quad-SLI tauglich ist
> ...


 


Oh, das ist echt Mist  
Aber was für Workstations brauchen denn 2x / 4x solche Prozessoren ? Wofür wird sowas benötigt?


----------



## Superwip (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

CAD/Rendern, Simulationen, 4k Videobearbeitung usw...


----------



## XE85 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge bekommt keinen Extra Thread?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ivy-bridge-aktuell-10-kern-xeon-coolaler.html



mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Sorry den hab ich wohl einfach übersehen, danke


----------



## Cey (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*

Wie heiß dürfen die Cores (mit speedfan gemessen) bei einem Core i5 2500K werden?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cey schrieb:


> Wie heiß dürfen die Cores (mit speedfan gemessen) bei einem Core i5 2500K werden?


 

falscher thread..... aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin 72,6 °C


----------



## McZonk (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge (E)*



Cey schrieb:


> Wie heiß dürfen die Cores (mit speedfan gemessen) bei einem Core i5 2500K werden?


 Nutz lieber Coretemp oder Realtemp zum Auslesen der Temperaturen der CPU. Persönlich würde ich die Grenze bei 70°C ziehen.


matten1987 schrieb:


> falscher thread..... aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin 72,6 °C


 Nicht wirklich, denn das E steht in Klammern und dieser Thread dient auch dem SB-N (siehe auch den Startpost). Um diese Verwirrung auf Dauer aus dem Weg zu räumen, habe ich den Threadtitel angepasst.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2012)

Ab den bereits genannten 72,6°C fängt er soweit ich weiß eben langsam an zu drosseln, bei welchen Temperaturgrenzen er aber wie weit genau drosselt (insbesondere auch den Turbo) weiß ich aber nicht, es gibt jedenfalls eine ganze Reihe von Stufen

Irgendwann zwischen 90 und 105 °C kommt es dann zur Notabschaltung aber beim Core i5-2500k sollte das selbst bei einem Betrieb _ohne Kühler_ (!) im Normalfall nicht passieren, da er im gedrosselten Zustand wirklich sehr wenig verbraucht, deutlich unter 20W, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Letztes Jahr gab es mal in einer C'T einen entsprechenden Test, ich werde den später vielleicht mal nachschlagen

Generell gilt aber natürlich: Kühler=besser. Einerseits für die Lebensdauer, andererseits auch für den Turbomodus, höhere Turbostufen werden bei niedrigeren Temperaturen länger gehalten, bis ~50-60°C dürfte hier noch ein Leistungsplus möglich sein, genaue Grenzen kenne ich aber auch hier nicht; tiefere Temperaturen können also mehr Leistung bringen.

Früher war das noch einfacher... da haben sich die CPUs bei irgendeiner festgelegten Temperatur ausgeschaltet und das wars dann... aber insbesondere bei Sandy Bridge ist es mittlerweile viel komplizierter.


----------



## ali-992 (19. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand Erfahrung mit den E5 Xeons im Desktopbetrieb?


----------



## Evga x79 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Leute
Habe mein System aufgestockt.
Habe jetzt ein EVGA X79 Classified
Ne i7 3930K C2.
und G.Skill F3 17000CL9D4GBXMD. Das Kit habe ich 2x also 8 GB

Nun zu meinem Problem,
Ich bin total neuland auf der x79 Plattform.
Wollte die CPU OCen.

Was muss ich im Bios beachten?
Könnte mir jemand Zwecks OC helfen?
Mein Kühler is ne H100


----------



## PCTom (21. März 2012)

Evga x79 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Habe mein System aufgestockt.
> Habe jetzt ein EVGA X79 Classified
> Ne i7 3930K C2.
> ...



mach mal Screens von EVGA UEFI


----------



## Evga x79 (22. März 2012)

@ PCTom
Dabei muss ich sagen,dass Evga an nem besseren Bios Arbeitet,dass das System beim OC mit viel weniger Spannung Stabil machen soll.
Zurzeit is das neuste Bios drauf.

momentan meine Settings.
Wollte über die 4,6GHZ gehen.


----------



## ali-992 (22. März 2012)

Was für Temperaturen hast du den bei 4.6GHz? Ich glaub ich oc meinen auch langsam mal.


----------



## Evga x79 (22. März 2012)

Prime läuft Grad... Nicht heißer als 68 die heißeste Core..
Also bis 75 pro Core gehe ich,dann is Schluss und anschließend kommt ne richtige wakü
Sind die einstellungen soweit richtig ?
Kann ich noch was verbessern?
Der RAM will nicht so wirklich..
Das sollte aber beim neuen BIOS klappen..

Hier en Screen 
*http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3930kocstable6kye8.png
*
Selber Takt mit weniger spannung Teste ich gerade 
Neuer Screen folgt


----------



## Superwip (22. März 2012)

Prime ist bei Sandy Bridge-E nicht der beste Stresstest.

Der LINPACK ist besser, weil er in der aktuellen Version auch AVX fordern kann


----------



## Evga x79 (22. März 2012)

Okay,scheint aber trotzdem stabil zu sein
Kann mir jemand noch Tipps geben? Wie gesagt,bin Neuland..


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Comunity, bin neu hier und hätte an euch eine Frage bezüglich meines i5 2500k der im Turbo Modus bei allen 4 Kernen unter Vollast bei 3,7GHZ läuft, ist das normal? Ich verwende ein Asus Z68 Deluxe Gen3 Board. Bios Version 0301, als Ram verwende ich 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance Cl8.


----------



## thysol (25. März 2012)

Defqone_1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Comunity, bin neu hier und hätte an euch eine Frage bezüglich meines i5 2500k der im Turbo Modus bei allen 4 Kernen unter Vollast bei 3,7GHZ läuft, ist das normal? Ich verwende ein Asus Z68 Deluxe Gen3 Board. Bios Version 0301, als Ram verwende ich 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance Cl8.


 
Wenn du eine gute Kühlung hast dann kann das durchaus passieren das der i5-2500K auf 3,7GHz kommt auch wenn alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Defqone_1 (25. März 2012)

Dachte vielleicht es ist ein Bug seitens der frühen Bios Version. Das ganze läuft aber sehr stabil und flott^^ Als Cpu Kühler verwende ich einen be-quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1. Im Idle habe ich bei dem wärmsten Kern 30 Grad und unter Vollast bei alle Kernen in etwa 50 Grad. Ist es auch normal das die Temps der einzelnen Kerne sich doch teilweise deutlich unterscheiden?
*
*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. März 2012)

So 5-7 Grad ist meines wissens kein Problem


----------



## Evga x79 (30. März 2012)

Moin
Bin jetzt auch auf 2011 umgestiegen.
Allerdings habe ich das EVGA X79 Classified.
Da die OC Feautre nicht die besten sind(Da EVGA noch kein FINAL Bios  hat) und ich aber das letzte aus meiner CPU rausnehmen will,bin ich am  überlegen,ob ich das EVGA X79 wieder umtauschen soll und mir das Rampage  IV Extreme nehmen soll.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ich bin eigentlich kein ASUS freund. Aber diesesmal muss Asus echt en Besseres Mainboard für 2011 auf den Markt gebracht haben.

Seltsamerweise Läuft ohne HT bei mir alles Primestable. Mit HT nicht. PC bootet neu..

Hier die Settings.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

Das Rampage 4 ist vom OC Verhalten sehr gut. Das Bios ist ausgereift. Ich würde wechseln.


----------



## McZonk (3. April 2012)

@Quanti: Gibts eigentlich demnächst mal noch die angefragten Fotos von deinem SNB-EP?

Evga x79 hat - so wie ich das beim Surfen im Luxx gesehen habe - übrigens schon gewechselt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2012)

Stimmt, ich würde die auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2012)

Falls es noch jemanden interressiert: mein Problem hat ein simples BIOS Update gelöst.

An alle (potentiellen) AsRock X79-Extreme4-M Käufer: das Auslieferungsbios (1.40 und möglicherweise auch ältere) ist verbugged und verursacht Freezes bei Beanspruchung des PCIe Interface. Viele betroffene MBs dürften noch im Umlauf sein.


----------



## PCTom (6. April 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interressiert: mein Problem hat ein simples BIOS Update gelöst.
> 
> An alle (potentiellen) AsRock X79-Extreme4-M Käufer: das Auslieferungsbios (1.40 und möglicherweise auch ältere) ist verbugged und verursacht Freezes bei Beanspruchung des PCIe Interface. Viele betroffene MBs dürften noch im Umlauf sein.



könnte auch das Problem den ASRock Extreme 4 das ich hatte gewesen sein Lags und Freezes nun ja für mich war es RMA


----------



## Antik20 (13. April 2012)

Hallöchen habe da ein problem,  hoffe es ist das Richtige Forum

mein I7 2600K untertaktet sich automatisch auf 1,6 GHz

das ist ja noch normal

Problem:  er taktet sich nur hoch, wenn die CPU stark ausgelastet wird,

das wird sie aber meistens nicht, und in Spielen wie Minecraft und Starcraft ruckel ich da auf höchsten Einstellungen teils mit unter 20 FPS rum


ach aj mein System:

Asus p8p67 Evo
4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance ddr3 1600
Saphire Hd 6970
Wasserkühlung Corsair h60
4 Festplatten Sata2  (2x500Gb 1mal 1tb 1 mal 1,5 TB)

die Spiele befinden sich auf der C festplatte

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## PCTom (13. April 2012)

Antik20 schrieb:


> Hallöchen habe da ein problem,  hoffe es ist das Richtige Forum
> 
> mein I7 2600K untertaktet sich automatisch auf 1,6 GHz
> 
> ...



wie genau stellst du fest das dein I7 2600K beim gamen nur mit 1.6GHz läuft


----------



## Antik20 (13. April 2012)

1.  20 FPS (sieht man in beiden Spielen ingame) und manchmal auch 40-60 FPS
2. CPU-Z nebenbei offen auf nem 2. Monitor

habe das Problem nur zum Teil gelöst:  habe im Bios umgestellt, dass er IMMER auf 3.4 GHZ laufen soll, musste dadurch auch den Turbo Modus deaktivieren

schön währe, dass er ab 10 Prozent Auslastung auf 3,4 taktet, und bei extremer Auslastung den turbo modus aktiviert (da geht er auf 3,9 bei mir)


----------



## steinschock (13. April 2012)

Schau mal was in der Energieverwaltung eingestellt ist.
Ballanced/Ausgeglichen ist Sinnvoll, bei Energiesparen taktet der nicht hoch.


----------



## Antik20 (14. April 2012)

Energieverwaltung wo?   im Bios?   steht auf höchstleistung,oder wie auch immer das heisst,


----------



## PCTom (14. April 2012)

Start, Systemsteuerung, Energieoptionen


----------



## Antik20 (14. April 2012)

Höchstleistung natürlich


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

wäre schön wenn es einen sammler gibt für Ivybridge übertakten.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum nen Shop vor Release nen i3 listet der doch afaik erst in Q3 kommen soll?
CPUs/Intel Sockel 1155 mit Fertigungsprozess: 22nm | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2012)

Steht doch da. Anfrage per e-Mail.
Frag doch mal per Mail an.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. April 2012)

Meint ihr, dass heute die Preise nochmal sinken?


----------



## XE85 (30. April 2012)

Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich - die Sandy Modelle werden nach und nach auslaufen und einfach vom Markt verschwinden.

mfg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ne Frage: 
ist es normal das die Spannung bei meinem i7 im turbo bei F@H auf 1,246v hochgeht?
Kern0: 51°C
Kern2:51°C
Kern3:46°C
Kern4:55°C
Sind diese Temps fuer einen SilverArrow in Ordnung?


----------



## Timsu (6. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand wie es mit VT-D bei den Celeron/Pentium/i3 Modellen aussieht?
Intel sagt zwar, dass dies nur mit i5/i7/Xeon geht, allerdings steht auch oft geschrieben, dass VT-D eine Funktion des Chipsatzes sei.
Wäre gut, wenn das jemand wüsste


----------



## Spinal (6. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es mit VT-D bei den Celeron/Pentium/i3 Modellen aussieht?
> Intel sagt zwar, dass dies nur mit i5/i7/Xeon geht, allerdings steht auch oft geschrieben, dass VT-D eine Funktion des Chipsatzes sei.
> Wäre gut, wenn das jemand wüsste


 
Also genau weiß ich es nicht, aber im C1 Stepping hatten die I7 39XX keine VT-D Unterstützung, das wurde im C2 Stepping gefixt.
Also ich gehe davon aus, das es Prozessorabhängig ist. Wahrscheinlich müssen sowohl Prozessor als auch Chipsatz es unterstützen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ion (8. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen.
Ich versuche derzeit mein I7-3820 zu übertakten. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI X79A-GD45 zum Einsatz.
Übertakten per Multi klappt super. Aber wehe ich versuche es mit dem Ref. Takt!
Intel hat ja bei den 2011 Boards eine Funktion eingebaut, mit dessen ich einen Teiler für den Ref. Takt habe.
Die nächste Stufe wäre hier 1.25x, was ja 125 MHz entspricht.
Wenn ich diesen Teiler aktiviere und die Kiste neustarte, geht der PC selbstständig 3x an und aus und dann bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung und muss in UEFI zurück. 
Hier noch der Link zum Original Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...n/218219-i7-3820-erfolgreich-uebertakten.html
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen oder hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Das Board ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Warum fährt der PC mit dieser Einstellung nicht hoch?


----------



## Spinal (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das MSI X79A-GD65 und hatte Probleme mit dem RAM. Da reagiert das Board sehr empfindlich und zeigte ein ähnliches Verhalten. Vielleicht untertaktest du mal den RAm und stellst harmlose Latenzen ein um Probleme damit auszuschließen 
Nur so eine Idee, bin aber nicht wirklich in der Übertakter Thematik drin.

bye
Spinal


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (8. Juli 2012)

Erledigt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-mainboard-msi-oder-gigabyte.html#post4374291


----------



## artic48 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage die den Energieverbrauch von Intel und AMD Prozessoren betrifft!
Ich möchte einen PC für meine Tochter zusammen bauen. Bisher hab ich immer auf AMD gesetzt.
Weil die Sachen von AMD in meinen Augen gut sind. Ich habe jetzt gehört das PC Hardware von Intel 
Stromsparender sein sollen als die von AMD, stimmt das? 

Wollte das Equip entweder auf AMD mit http://www.alternate.de/html/product/AMD/FX-6200/977171/?tk=7&lk=3834 Prozessor oder auf Intel mit http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i7-3820/952594/?tk=7&lk=3830 Prozessor aufbauen.
Was ist denn nun besser?
Kann mir bitte eine Antwort geben und eine Beurteilung über meine Zusammenstellung. Danke schön.


----------



## Spinal (28. Juli 2012)

Das ist eigentlich der falsche Thread. Aber grundsätzlich wäre tatsächlich ein Intel Prozessor sehr wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl. Wenn es ums Energiesparen geht, dann allerdings kein i7 3820 auf Sockel 2011. Schau dich mal bei den Sockel 1155 Prozessoren um. Ein Beispiel wäre ein Board mit Z77 Chipsatz und dazu ein i5-3470. Wenn Geld keine große Rolle spielt darf es natürlich auch ein i7-3770k sein, aber das muss man für sich selber entscheiden.
Aber ich würde dir empfehlen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## artic48 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, danke Spinal für die so schnelle Antwort. Naja ich dachte mir weil es ja um diese CPUs ging schreib ich mal hier rein.
Wollte für 2 Fragen keinen neuen Thread starten.
Sorry, eine Frage noch was hälst du von diesem Mainboard: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/Fatal1ty_Z77_Professional-M/995867/?event=search
und dieser CPU: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i5-3570/996178/?tk=7&lk=3014

Ist das gut, und Energiesparend? Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juli 2012)

Mach doch bitte trotzdem ein eigenen Topic im Beratungsforum auf.

Zudem solltest du dir erst mal klar machen, was Fräulein Tochter überhaupt am Rechner macht. Wenns nur Gesichtsbuch usw ist, dann reicht auch so was wie nen E-450. Da sparste an allen Stellen. Billiges MB+CPU+GPU, dann passt das in nen winziges Gehäuse rein, welches auch noch verdammt billig ist im Vergleich zu nem anständigen Tower und Stromsparend ist es dann auch noch.

Also erst mal Anforderungsprofil erstellen und dann schauen was du an Hardware willst/brauchst


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juli 2012)

Facebook lässt einen 450er ganz schön rödeln


----------



## Spinal (28. Juli 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dennoch einen neuen Thread im Prozessoren oder vielleicht besser im Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung erstellen. Denn viele Dinge wie auch der Einsatzzweck sind da nicht unwichtig.
Dein gewählter Prozessor ist sicher in Ordnung, das Mainboard ist recht teuer. Muss es µATX sein? Wie wichtig ist der Energieverbrauch genau? Denn ein dick ausgestattetes Übertakter Mainboard verbraucht auch wieder mehr als ein "normales". Welche Grafikkarte kommt zum Einsatz? Ist SLI bzw. Crossfire ein Thema (vermutlich nicht bei einem Energiespar PC) Welches Netzteil kommt zum Einstaz? Denn zb. würde eine stromhungrige GTX 480 und ein überdimensioniertes ineffizientes Netzteil den Energieverbrauch so sehr in die Höhe treiben, dass die paar Watt vom Mainbaord oder der Stromverbrauch einer effizienten oder weniger effizienten CPU weniger ins Gewicht fallen.
Kaufst du nur Mainboard und Prozessor?

Persönlich würde ich bei einem Budget von ca. 450 Euro für Mainboard und CPU einen 3770k und ein Mainboard um die 120 Euro nehmen. Allerdings bin ich da auch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand und habe vermutlich andere Bedürfnisse als du.

Edit: Habe zwischenzeitlich beim Schreiben telefoniert, daher etwas spät der post 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juli 2012)

Lass mich raten.

Flashgames?

Als ich mal son (450er?) Ding da hatte, gabs mit Facebook und Youtube im großen und Ganzen keine all zu großen Probleme, außer halt der FullHD Youtube bug, aber fder sollte ja auch inzwischen behoben sein oder?

Wird jetzt dann aber doch etwas OT.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele nichts bei Facebook. Nein, alleine die Seite an sich mit scrollen und Bilder durchsehen ist recht CPU-lastig auf so einem kleinen Chip ... macht kein Spaß.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juli 2012)

Gut, da haste wohl mehr Erfahrungswerte, ich hatte, aus ermangelung eines eigenen, nur das Profil meiner Freundin mal kurz missbraucht, bzw. Sie mal bischen testen mit rumspielen lassen. Hatten dabei beide nichts negatives entdeckt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe so einen kleinen mal in ein Notebook gesehen und es sah schon gut aus. Zumindest besser als bei einem Atom Notebook. Die Teile sind ja wirklich erschreckend langsam.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2012)

ziemlich ruhig hier geworden hat den keiner mehr hier ein 2011er SYS


----------



## Spinal (7. November 2012)

Ich denke es ist wohl eher einfach alles gesagt


----------



## 10203040 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab seit heute mein erstes Intel Mainboard, und meine erste Intel CPU(I5-2400) kommt morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## jumpel (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,
hey sagt mal gibts es einen Nachfolger des i7 2700(k)?
2500k -> 3750k
2600k -> 3770k
2700k -> nix?

Erinnere ich mich richtig, dass der 2700k ein 2600k mit 100MHz mehr Takt war und Intel hat jetzt einfach eingesehen, dass ein ich nenne ihn mal "3870k" als Nachfolger Unsinn wäre/ist?


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Februar 2013)

^^Der 3770K ist doch so zu sagen der Nachfolger vom 2700K (beide 3,5GHz), der 2600K hat keinen Nachfolger bekommen


----------



## Superwip (2. Februar 2013)

> ^^Der 3770K ist doch so zu sagen der Nachfolger vom 2700K (beide 3,5GHz), der 2600K hat keinen Nachfolger bekommen


 
Doch, der 2700k ist der Nachfolger des 2600k...


----------



## Lugge97 (18. Februar 2013)

@Superwip, ich sehe den 2700k nicht als Nachfolger des 2600k. Der 2700k hat einfach nur einen höheren Standardtakt und das sind gerademal 100Mhz. Bei Grafikkarten gibt es ja auch verschiedene Editionen wie z.b die Ghz-Editionen von Radeon.


----------



## ha-jo55 (29. April 2013)

Kannst du mir behilflich sein?

Habe gesehen du hast fast die gleichen PC Komponenten wie mein neuer Rechner ,bis auf den CPU da habe ich den 3960K.
Welches Netzteil von der Wattzahl hast du mehr als 600 Watt vieleicht noch die Bezeichnung ?

Danke schon im vorraus
THX

ha-jo


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin.

Mal eine Frage zu meinem i7 2600k. Der läuft im Moment mit entspannten 4Ghz. Die aktuelle AMD r9 290 wird gerade durch eine EVGA 980 SC ersetzt. Laufe ich gefahr, dass die CPU limitiert?

Zur Info, der PC eird hauptsächlich zum Spielen genutzt (BF4, GTA V in Januar, etc.).

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## danspy (13. Dezember 2014)

Nein!

Den ich habe den selben Chip auf Stock (3.4Ghz) an einer Galax EXOC 970, und da Limitiert Nichts.

Gruss
Dan


----------



## onlygaming (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meinen I5 2500K auf 4GHz übertaktet mit ein GTX 660 OC von Asus würde der i5 eine 960 limitieren?


----------



## danspy (28. Januar 2015)

Nein!

Siehe Oben Nicht mal eine GTX 980 Würde Limitieren.


----------



## olli1011 (15. August 2015)

bei den warmen temps mal nen 2 stunden prime run laufen lassen auf meinem 2500k @ 4,4 ghz mit 1,236v 

75 grad max bei 1500 rpm max montiert ist nen mugen 2 mit stock Lüfter bei ca 24-27 Raumtemperatur in nem CoolerMaster HAF912 Plus mit stock lüftern.
Graka dabei mit dem unigine valley benchmark auf 100 % gehalten  damit bissle temp ins Gehäuse kommt.

Das oc hab ich direkt nach Kauf einmal auf die schnelle so eingestellt und seitdem nie optimiert/verändert wie findet ihr takt/temp/voltage so lassen oder geht da noch was ?


----------



## onlygaming (26. August 2015)

olli1011 schrieb:


> bei den warmen temps mal nen 2 stunden prime run laufen lassen auf meinem 2500k @ 4,4 ghz mit 1,236v
> 
> 75 grad max bei 1500 rpm max montiert ist nen mugen 2 mit stock Lüfter bei ca 24-27 Raumtemperatur in nem CoolerMaster HAF912 Plus mit stock lüftern.
> Graka dabei mit dem unigine valley benchmark auf 100 % gehalten  damit bissle temp ins Gehäuse kommt.
> ...



Ich hab ihn auf 1,3V laufen macht ihm nix aus aber drüber würde ich jz auch net gehen


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte  2011 v3 Sockel Kaufen und dazu Core I7-5930K. Meine Frage wäre soll ich noch warten auf Zen oder gleich eine 5930K holen


----------



## Spinal (29. Dezember 2015)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte  2011 v3 Sockel Kaufen und dazu Core I7-5930K. Meine Frage wäre soll ich noch warten auf Zen oder gleich eine 5930K holen



Meine Glaskugel ist etwas trüb, aber wenn du JETZT aufrüsten möchtest, wüsste ich nicht warum du noch warten solltest? Wann Zen kommt und wie gut er wird, weiß keiner. Aber selbst wenn er super duper gut wird und schon mitte des Jahres käme, so wird er dann sicher auch nicht (wesentlich) billiger als die Konkurrenz sein.
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## SchlimmFinger (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht nicht Sicher ob ich meine Hardware updaten soll.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Januar 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn auf 1,3V laufen macht ihm nix aus aber drüber würde ich jz auch net gehen


Ich muss sagen mein i 7 2700k habe ich auf 4.8GHZ unter Wasser und bei 1.3875 Volt und das seit ca 4 monaten und davor auf 4.4 Ghz bei 1.32 unter luft und bis jetzt mach er mal keine Zicken .


----------



## Inescobar (28. August 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Hey, mal eine Frage; ist der Sockel 1155 mit dem 1156 Sockel kompatibel? 
Mfg Nico


----------



## Inescobar (4. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

haben einen Intel Core i5 2500k, und möchte diesen gerne übertackten. Was ist die Maximale Core Voltage, für diesen Prozessor? Vielen Dank


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*



Inescobar schrieb:


> Hey, mal eine Frage; ist der Sockel 1155 mit dem 1156 Sockel kompatibel?
> Mfg Nico



Nein.



Inescobar schrieb:


> haben einen Intel Core i5 2500k, und möchte diesen gerne übertackten. Was ist die Maximale Core Voltage, für diesen Prozessor? Vielen Dank



Ich würde versuchen unter 1,35V zu bleiben.


----------



## Inescobar (5. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Vielen Dank dir  Habe mal etwas von 1,45 gelesen. Gut das du das mir gleich gesagt hast


----------



## Inescobar (22. September 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] intel Sandy Bridge*

Guten Tag, ich habe ein ASUS Z77 Extrem 4 Mainboard, doch leider funktionieren nur die USB Stecker neben dem PS2 Platz. Die anderen versorgen zwar die Geräte mit Strom, allerdings sagt dann Windows diese Geräte können nicht verwendet werden. Würde mich über jede Hilfe sehr freuen System: i5 2500k und Windows 10. LG Nico


----------



## DarkDragon93 (2. November 2017)

Hey Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hatte Mal eine Frage.
Ich hab gratis einen Xeon E5 1620 mit einem Board aus einem älteren Lenovo S30 und 24 GB RAM bekommen.

Nun hatte ich mich gefragt, ob es sich lohnen würde hierzu eine GTX 1080 oder eine GTX 1080 Ti zu besorgen, oder würde der Xeon bei 1440p ein zu großer Bottleneck sein?
Hab von Xeon Prozessoren leider gar keine Ahnung, deshalb die Frage 

LG


----------



## eXquisite (2. November 2017)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob du hier richtig bist aber, dein Xeon hat aber nen recht hohen Basistakt gegenüber meinem (X5650) und mit OC geht bei mir noch ne 1080 sehr gut und ich hab nur FHD.

Gruß


----------



## Atomix (7. November 2017)

Falscher Thread


----------



## mikee (21. November 2017)

Ich habe noch eine sandy bridge drin(2600k).
Seit die CPU mit 4,4ghz läuft ist Projekt Cars 2 (mit 4k und alles auf Ultra)
konstant flüssig.
Die Graka wird zwischen 50 bis 99% ausgelasstet.
Beim Standart takt fällt die Graka Auslastung 10-20 Prozent tiefer aus,
und Projekt cars 2 ruckelt manchmal ein wenig.
Übertakten hat noch nie was gebracht oder kaum spürbar,
aber seit der GTX1080 und der höheren Auflösung scheint es was zu bringen.
Es scheint so, dass erst nach so vielen Jahren endlich die Graka Leistung da ist, die diese CPU an ihre Grenzen bringt.
Wie sieht es wohl bei den Aktuellen CPUs aus,
die braucht man garantiert auch mehrere Graka generationen nicht upzugraden.


----------

